# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Μυτιλήνη [Mytilene, Vega]

## fcuk

Προβληματα παρουσιαστηκαν αλλα και εντονες διαμαρτυριες απο τους επιβατες που ηταν να ταξιδεψουν με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ για ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ μετα την πολυωρη καθυστερηση που ειχε με το εκτακτο δρομολογιο που εκανε εχθες για ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ τελικα το πλοιο αναχωρησε στις 03.00 συμφωνα με τα μεσημεριανα δελτια της ΝΕΤ και του ALPHA.

----------


## George

Λογικό είναι. Από τη μια τα ωράρια ήταν οριακά και από την άλλη βρήκε πολλή καιρό στο δρομολόγιο με αποτέλεσμα να καθυστερήσει.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ μαζί σου george.
Τα πράγματα έχουν χειροτερέψει δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει πλοίο να αντικαταστήσει το Αγ. Γεώργιος που χάλασε χειμώνας καιρός είναι ....

----------


## andreas

Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δεξαμενίστηκε στο Πέραμα κι ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά να επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγια. Προς το παρόν βρίσκεται στον νέο μόλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## Apostolos

Και ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙ το Μυτιληνη μας φόρεσε τα καλά του! Με NEL LINES στην Δεξιά μπάντα!

----------


## thalasinos

Το πιο γρηγορο απο τα πλοια της ΝΕL αν και μπατερνει απο την μια του μερια και του χαλαει την αισθητικη...εχει βαφτει με τα νεα χρωματα της εταιρειας;

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας αλλα ακόμα μπλέ μπογιά δέν έχει πέσει πάνω του

----------


## Apostolos

Η μπογιά έπεσε τελικά... Πρέπει να πάμε να το δούμε

----------


## Νaval22

Το Μυτιληνη βαφτηκε με τα νεα σινιαλα λοιπον και να το αποτελεσμα

----------


## Apostolos

Και αν σου πώ πως μου αρέσει τι θα με κάνεις?

----------


## Νaval22

Και έμενα μου φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερο απο το βάψιμι του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ όχι όμως ότι το προτιμώ έτσι.Τέσπα τουλάχιστον αφού αποφάσισαν να κάνουν την αλλάγη ας βαφτούν και οι κεντέρηδες στο ίδιο μπλέ για να υπαρχει ομοιομορφία πάντως η αλήθεια είναι πως έχουν μπερδέψει τα μπλέ τους εκεί στην εταιρεία

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλε StefanosP ξέρεις πότε ξεκινάνε τα δρομολόγια του?

----------


## Apostolos

Η όμορφη Γιαπωνέζα μας είπε να κάνει ένα ντουζάκι με αιθέρια έλαια... Δέν γίνόταν να λοίπουμε απο αυτήν την τελετή!!!!
MYTILENE DRY DOCKING.JPG
Απο Πλώρα
MYTILENE DRY DOCKING (1).JPG
Απο Πρύμα

----------


## Νaval22

Δείτε και τη βραδυνή της άποψη
mytilene dry dock perama.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν άντεξές βλέπω... 
Είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλή!
Πήγες να την χαϊδέψεις? 
Εγώ το έκανα!!!!

----------


## thalasinos

πανεμορφο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με την νεα φορεσια,οντως ας βαψουν και τα κεντερις να συμπιπτουν επιτελους τα χρωματα των καραβιων της ΝΕL..πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σας...

----------


## Νaval22

> Πήγες να την χαϊδέψεις? 
> Εγώ το έκανα!!!!


Τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται!!

----------


## jumpman

se poia deksamenh einai to mutilini?

----------


## Apostolos

Στήν μεγάλη του Περάματος!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω, ότι και μένα μου αρέσει πολύ περισσότερο το πλοίο με τα νέα του χρώματα.  :Smile: 

Εξάλλου έχω μία έμφυτη αντιπάθεια στα ολόλευκα πλοία, μου θυμίζουν ...ασθενοφόρα, για να μην πούμε και το ότι το άσπρο ουσιαστικά δεν συγκαταλέγεται στα χρώματα, μιας και ο ορισμός του είναι στην κυριολεξία ''παντελής απουσία χρώματος''.  :Wink:

----------


## jumpman

to mytilini auth th stigmh kanei dokimastiko.Pote tha allaksei to Theofilos?

----------


## geogre222

kapoies photo apo prosopiko arxeio me simantika prosopa sto latremeno mitilini.O blasis einai panta me sa stis kardies mas filika giorgos chios
mponatsos gefira.jpg
blasiadou gefira.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις Φώτο μας   :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ έχω και το Βίντεο απο την εκπομπή!

----------


## taxman

KALHSPERA  SE  OLOYS.TΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΕ ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ

----------


## jumpman

to Mutilini pote tha antikatasthsei to Theofilos?

----------


## taxman

24 TOY ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΗ  ΞΕΚΙΝΑ......  ΚΑΙ  ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ  Ο  ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΡΟ/ΡΟ   ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ΣΤΗΣ 17/12/ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΩΝ.........

----------


## Apostolos

Τότε πού ήταν λευκό και (σχεδόν) καινούργιο... 1994 Αύγουστος Μυτιλήνη (και με λευκά τα πέδηλα του Πλωριού καταπέλτη :Smile: )
Picture 004.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Eννιά το πρωί σήμερα, και το Μυτιληνάκι μανουβράρει στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, φρέσκο-φρέσκο και αναζωογονημένο από την χειμερινή του ...κούρα ομορφιάς !!!

¶ιντε μπας και το βγάλουμε καμμιά ...ολόκληρη φωτογραφία με τα νέα του χρώματα, γιατί στον μόλο Δραπετσώνας μόνο πρύμα-πλώρα φαινότανε. :wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Και απ' ότι μου είπαν αύριο ξεκινά δρομολόγια! Καμιά νυχτερινή φώτο να βγάλουμε....

----------


## Νaval22

Θαυμάστε την να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της μυτιληνης τον Αύγουστο
100_2613.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...¶ιντε μπας και το βγάλουμε καμμιά ...ολόκληρη φωτογραφία με τα νέα του χρώματα, γιατί στον μόλο Δραπετσώνας μόνο πρύμα-πλώρα φαινότανε. :wink:


Και εδώ λοιπόν το πλοίο σήμερα το πρωί στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, με τα καινούργια του χρώματα. Αναμένουμε κρίσεις, συγκρίσεις, σχόλια.....8-)

MYTILENE.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Είναι κουκλάρα τπτ δεν μπορεί να αλοιώσει την ομορφιά της

----------


## viramola

Τι να πουμε και για τα ομορφα?

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολύ ωραίο το πλοίο,το περιμένουμε να το δούμε και από κοντά στο λιμάνι της ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.

----------


## Νaval22

Για τα πεινασμένα παιδιά της Μυτιληνης
mytilene01.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Δεν μου άρεσε αυτό το ''ΠΕΙΝΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ'' ΤΟΥ <<stefanos>>

----------


## Νaval22

Αναφερόμουν γενικά σε άνθρώπους που θέλουν να δούν φωτογραφίες του πλοίου με θετική διάθεση τώρα αν σε πείραξε η φράση τι να πώ :Sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Είναι κουκλάρα τπτ δεν μπορεί να αλοιώσει την ομορφιά της


Η κουκλάρα λοιπόν (συμφωνώ με τον Στέφανο) ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια και αυτή την ώρα το AIS Greece την δίνει ανάμεσα Αίγινας και Βουλιαγμένης με ταχύτητα 17.8.  :Smile:

----------


## noulos

Το λευκό της πήγαινε σίγουρα περισσότερο!

----------


## geogre222

h koukla mas mpike ta ksimeromata sto limani kai kanonikotata stin ora tis.......exei ginei panemorfo paidia to ploio

----------


## gasim

Πέρα από τα όποια 'αισθητικά' αποτελέσματα, όσο κι αν μας αρέσει ή όχι η νέα εμφάνιση, αυτό που δεν αλλάζει είναι ότι το πλοίο γίνεται 35 χρονών φέτος, και τα 'αδερφάκια' του είναι κι αυτά 35ρια (34 ετών).  Η αντικατάστασή του λοιπόν, είναι θέμα χρόνου.

Η πραγματικότητα αυτή είναι αμείλικτη.  Τί θα κάνει η ΝΕΛ?  Τα 85 εκ. € από την πώληση του Κεντέρης (+Π.Πάρου) καλύψανε παλιά χρέη. Θα φτάσουν τα 30 εκ. € από την πρόσφατη αύξηση του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου για αγορά νέου πλοίου;  
Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο δεν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα κάτι τέτοιο.  
(http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=415913)
Μάλλον μυρίζει συμμετοχή σε κάποια άλλη εταιρεία.  Ποιά όμως;  Στην HSW, μάλλον πια αποκλείεται.

----------


## Νaval22

Μη περιμένεις να αντικατασταθεί το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ πέρα απο τα μικροπροβληματάκια του στέκετε επάξια στη γραμμή.
Καλό θα ήταν ένα νέο πλοίο να αντικαθιστούσε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ που πλέον οι ξεναδοχειακοί του χώροι είναι άθλιοι και δε ανταποκρίνονται σε πλοίο βάσικης γραμμής του Αιγαίου

----------


## gasim

O χρόνος είναι ο 'εχθρός'.  Και το Σαπφώ καλό ήταν, αλλά η 'καλωσύνη' του έληξε.  Το ίδιο θα συμβεί και στο Μυτιλήνη.  Το πλοίο γερνάει, οι μηχανές κουράζονται, το εσωτερικό παλιώνει.  

Αν μπείς μέσα στο Νήσος Χίος ή στο Νήσος Μύκονος, και την άλλη μέρα μπείς στο Μυτιλήνη ή στο Θεόφιλος ή στο Ταξιάρχης δεν χρειάζεται και πολλή ώρα να καταλάβεις τη διαφορά.  Και δεν είναι μόνο η ταχύτητα...

Αν θέλει η ΝΕΛ να υπάρχει και στο μέλλον πρέπει να σκεφθεί την άμεση αντικατάσταση των τριών αυτών πλοίων με τουλάχιστο δύο καλά συμβατικά.

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ ψήφιζω αυτα!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Μη περιμένεις φίλε οτι θα δεις αυτό που ψηφίζεις απο τη ΝΕΛ

----------


## scoufgian

ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΣΤΟ AIS ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΕΞΩ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου κι εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω.

Στην αρχή νόμισα ότι είναι ίσως κόλλημα στο AIS Greece. Αλλά τα υπόλοιπα πλοία κινούνται κανονικά. 

Κοιτάζοντας μάλιστα και σε άλλο site ΑΙS, δείχνει το πλοίο στην ίδια θέση με το AIS Greece.  :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΟ AIS ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ

----------


## Νaval22

Μάλλον τεχνικο πρόβλημα είναι γιατί το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ είναι μέσα στο λιμάνι απο το πρωί

----------


## scoufgian

MAKAΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ 20 ΛΕΠΤΟ

----------


## Apostolos

Μας τύχενε και το καλοκαίρι όπου το GPS του AIS μας έβγαζε πάνω ακριβώς στην μπούκα του λιμανιού και το Traffic μας έκανε παρατηρήσεις. Με ένα GPS απο το 1992 τί περιμένεις????

----------


## viramola

> Εγώ ψήφιζω αυτα!!!


Oμορφο το βαπορακι.
Γιγαντα,μονοτιμονο ειναι?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εγώ ψήφιζω αυτα!!!


Το βαπόρι(*SUNFLOWER IVORY & COBALT )*που έχεις βάλει Απόστολε , μπορώ να πω ότι η πλώρη μαζί με την γέφυρα δείχνει βαποραρος , αλλά από εκεί και πίσω είναι σαν κιβώτιο .Ακόμη και οι τσιμινιέρες του δεν μου αρέσουν .Φυσικά μπορείτε να μου πείτε ότι αν μου το χαρίσουν να μην το πάρω .Αλλά γούστα είναι αυτά .

----------


## giannisk88

Υπάρχει σχετικό topic εδώ
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=21755

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΣΤΟ AIS ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΕΞΩ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ?


Μάλλον κάποια βλάβη πρέπει να έχει η συσκευή AIS του πλοίου, αφού μετά το προχθεσινό, σήμερα το AIS δείχνει το πλοίο να σουλατσάρει καταμεσήμερο στο ...Χατζηκυριάκειο !!!

----------


## scoufgian

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΡΕΣΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.ΜΙΑ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΕΞΩ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ,ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥΛΑΤΣΑΡΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΑΤΖΗΚΥΡΙΑΚΕΙΟ....ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠ ΤΗ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΟΥΝ

----------


## Apostolos

> Μας τύχενε και το καλοκαίρι όπου το GPS του AIS μας έβγαζε πάνω ακριβώς στην μπούκα του λιμανιού και το Traffic μας έκανε παρατηρήσεις. Με ένα GPS απο το 1992 τί περιμένεις????


Όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω μας έκανε παρατηρισεις συνέχεια το Πειραιας Traffic

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα μιά μέρα συνεφιασμένη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, το παλαι ποτέ καλύτερο πλοίο του Αιγαίου....

----------


## scoufgian

ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΛΗΜΝΟ -ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ.ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ

----------


## scoufgian

ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΕΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΔΕΞΙΑ...........

----------


## 2nd mate

μεχρι τον καταπελτη του γεματο ηταν το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ σημερα που ηρθε Πειραια. φουλ φορτηγα τετοια εποχη ειναι μεγαλη δουλεια για την ΝΕΛ οταν εχει διπλα του αλλα δυο πλοια(το Κρημνιωτισσα και το Χιος). Το ιδιο περιμενω να γινει και το απογευμα απο εδω προς Χιο-Μυτιληνη.Θα κατεβω να παρακολουθησω.

----------


## KABODETHS

...Λόγω βλάβης του ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ..

----------


## scoufgian

επιμενω στα πλοια της nel lines με τα παλια τους χρωματα.εδω το μυτιληνη στη γνώριμη θεση του στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης,οταν θελει ν αποπλεύσει αμέσως για λήμνο θεσ/νικη σαββατο πρωι
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1447

----------


## Νaval22

> επιμενω στα πλοια της nel lines με τα παλια τους χρωματα


Και ποιός δεν επιμένει

----------


## MYTILENE

Μέχρι καταπέλτη -από τις 17:15- γεμάτο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ *ΚΑΙ*  σήμερα για ΧΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

Πόσο καιρό έχετε να τα δείτε παρέα?

----------


## scoufgian

και για τους φιλους μας τους μυτιληνιους δυο φωτογραφιες του μυτιληνη.αυτοι οι μυτιληνιοι γιατι χανονται σαβ/κο απο το foroum.........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2124

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2125

----------


## Νaval22

> αυτοι οι μυτιληνιοι γιατι χανονται σαβ/κο απο το foroum...


και να πείς ότι ήταν και λίγοι,στρατό κάνουνε αν τους αθροίσεις

----------


## scoufgian

πες τα βρε στεφανε,γιατι καθημερινες παιζουν μπουνιες στο thread της nel :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## karystos

Χθες το βράδυ πέρασε από το Δύσβατο κι όχι από τη Φάσσα μάλλον λόγω καιρού.

----------


## gasim

> και για τους φιλους μας τους μυτιληνιους δυο φωτογραφιες του μυτιληνη.αυτοι οι μυτιληνιοι γιατι χανονται σαβ/κο απο το foroum.........


Έκοβε την πίττα του ο Σύλλογος Μυτιλινιών "Θεόφιλος" στην Πετρούπολη και είμασταν εκεί, γι' αυτό δεν βρήκαμε χρόνο για τα fora...

----------


## jumpman

Poio einai to sunithismeno dromologio tou Mutilini?Ennow poia rwta akolouthei gia Xio-Mutilini giati to nhssos Xios nomizw perna apo kavo Ntoro panw apo Andro.Enw to Mytilini to exw dei (apo to ais)na perna katw apo thn Andro.Perna endiamesa apo Andro Thno h paei pio xamhla kai perna endiamesa apo Thno - Mykono?

----------


## Νaval22

H συνήθης πορεία είναι το Δυσβατο έχει καθιερωθεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό τουλάχιστον απο το καλοκαίρι του 2006 το θυμάμαι σίγουρα

----------


## jumpman

Sorry pou ksana rwtaw alla to Dusvato einai to steno anamesa Androu - Thnou?

----------


## Νaval22

Ναι ακριβώς

----------


## scoufgian

> H συνήθης πορεία είναι το Δυσβατο έχει καθιερωθεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό τουλάχιστον απο το καλοκαίρι του 2006 το θυμάμαι σίγουρα


ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα ακουμε σημερα

----------


## karystos

Το κανονικό είναι πάνω από την ¶νδρο. Από το Δύσβατο (Στενό ¶νδρου Τήνου) περνάνε συνήθως άμα ο καιρός είναι άσχημος. Πιό σπάνια περνάνε από τον Τσικνιά (Στενό Τήνου - Μυκόνου). Προσωπικά από τον Τσικνιά έχω περάσει μία μόνο φορά, επιστρέφοντας από Χίο με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, Αύγουστο με πολύ γερό μελτέμι. Μάλιστα κανανε ενημερωτική ανακοίνωση και από τα μεγάφωνα. Μας άλλαξε τα φώτα, επειδή το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ δεν ήτανε ούτε ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ούτε ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ. Ήταν μικρότερο και είχε πολύ γρήγορες επαναφορές. Δε νομίζω ότι ο καιρός από "κάτω" είναι τόσο καλύτερος. Μάλλον πιο πολύ παίζει ρόλο που ταξιδεύει καλύτερα το κάθε βαπόρι, γι αυτό κι άλλο το ανέβασμα κι άλλο το κατέβασμα. Στα ferries η χειρότερη πλεύση είναι συνήθως στα δευτερόπρυμα, αλλά και το κομμάτι από το Μάστιχο ως τη Φάσσα, όπου αν πας από "πάνω" η θάλασσα είναι χοντρή και το βαπόρι την έχει κατάπαντα δεν είναι εύκολο.

----------


## Νaval22

> Το κανονικό είναι πάνω από την ¶νδρο. Από το Δύσβατο (Στενό ¶νδρου Τήνου) περνάνε συνήθως άμα ο καιρός είναι άσχημος.


Μυτιληνη/θεοφιλος και Ταξιαρχης περνάνε πάντα απο Δύσβατο ανεξάρτητα απο το καιρό,παλιά περνούσαν απο ¶νδρο

----------


## MYTILENE

[.αυτοι οι μυτιληνιοι γιατι χανονται σαβ/κο απο το foroum.........
 :Razz:  :Razz: Φίλε scoufgian μάλλον γυρνάνε στα Μπουζούκια όλο το πσκ και κοιμούνται.Οπότε forum από Δευτέρα. :Razz: !Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δεμένο σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης,δεν κινείται τίποτα και φυσάει πολύ.Από αύριο και βλέπουμε. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> [.αυτοι οι μυτιληνιοι γιατι χανονται σαβ/κο απο το foroum.........


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι συνομοτούνε όλο το σαββατοκύριακο πως θα βάψουνε ξανά τα βαπόρια της ΝΕΛ άσπρα... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## gasim

Mακάρι να ...συνομωτούσαμε να πείθαμε τη ΝΕΛ να κάνει καμιά σοβαρή επένδυση σε νέα πλοία...  ¶σπρα ή μπλε, είνα 35ρια στην ηλικία και τα τρία...  Πόσο θα πάει ακόμα;;;

----------


## Νaval22

Στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης το περασμένο Ιούλιο

MYTILHNH.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Πολύ ομορφότερο λευκό, όπως όλα της εταιρίας δηλαδή, και οι Αίολοι.

----------


## kalypso

συμφωνώ...νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερο το άσπρο!!!!

----------


## JASON12345

Εγώ,τουλάχιστον για τους αίολους προτιμώ μπλε.
Αλλά το Μυτιλήνη όπως και να ναι είναι όμορφο.

----------


## Baggeliq

Δύο διαφορετικής γενιάς καράβια, λίγο μετά την αναχώρησή τους από το λιμάνι της ΛΕΣΒΟΥ 
119961736275437800.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Δύο διαφορετικής γενιάς καράβια, λίγο μετά την αναχώρησή τους από το λιμάνι της ΛΕΣΒΟΥ 
> 119961736275437800.jpg


αψογη φωτογραφια!!!!απο που την εχεις τραβηξει?απο την βαρεια?

----------


## JASON12345

Ωραία φωτογραφία!
Ακόμα και από την φωτογραφία που είναι ένα στατικό αντικείμενο φαίνεται το πιο είναι πιο γρήγορο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Ακόμα και από την φωτογραφία που είναι ένα στατικό αντικείμενο φαίνεται το πιο είναι πιο γρήγορο!


Φυσικά φίλε *JASON* και φαίνεται το ποιό είναι πιό γρήγορο. Όπως φαίνεται επίσης και το ποιό είναι πιό όμορφο.

Τα γρήγορα ''πούλμαν'' λοιπόν για τους βιαστικούς, και τα όμορφα βαπόρια για τους καραβολάτρες !!! :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

> Φυσικά φίλε *JASON* και φαίνεται το ποιό είναι πιό γρήγορο. Όπως φαίνεται επίσης και το ποιό είναι πιό όμορφο.
> 
> Τα γρήγορα ''πούλμαν'' λοιπόν για τους βιαστικούς, και τα όμορφα βαπόρια για τους καραβολάτρες !!!


Εετσι και να μήν ξεχνάμε οτι οι σωστές κυρίες έχουν λεπτούς τρόπους και έχουν αργό και σταθερό βήμα!!!Βλ. Μυτιλήνη

----------


## JASON12345

> Τα γρήγορα ''πούλμαν'' λοιπόν για τους βιαστικούς, και τα όμορφα βαπόρια για τους καραβολάτρες !!!



Έτσι ακριβώς.
Έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου.

----------


## Baggeliq

> αψογη φωτογραφια!!!!απο που την εχεις τραβηξει?απο την βαρεια?


 Δεν την έχω τραβήξει εγώ συγκεκριμένα ένας φίλος μου που μου στέλνει φωτογραφίες είναι από το καλοκαίρι το περσινό και είναι μοντάζ  η φωτογραφία γιατί θα έπρεπε αλλιώς να βγει από ελικόπτερο …δεν ξέρω τώρα αν χάνει την αξία της αλλά νομίζω όχι...

----------


## scoufgian

> Δεν την έχω τραβήξει εγώ συγκεκριμένα ένας φίλος μου που μου στέλνει φωτογραφίες είναι από το καλοκαίρι το περσινό και είναι μοντάζ η φωτογραφία γιατί θα έπρεπε αλλιώς να βγει από ελικόπτερο …δεν ξέρω τώρα αν χάνει την αξία της αλλά νομίζω όχι...


κι ομως φιλε μου μπορει να βγει τετοια φωτογραφια .υπαρχουν καταπληκτικοι λοφοι κατα μηκος του δρομου προς αεροδρομιο που μπορεις να κανεις παπαδες

----------


## Νaval22

> κι ομως φιλε μου μπορει να βγει τετοια φωτογραφια .υπαρχουν καταπληκτικοι λοφοι κατα μηκος του δρομου προς αεροδρομιο που μπορεις να κανεις παπαδες


Αυτή η φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη απο σημείο μετά το αεροδρόμιο

100_2679.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Αυτή η φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη απο σημείο μετά το αεροδρόμιο
> 
> 100_2679.jpg


πολυ ωραια φιλε stefane.πραγματικα στο υψος του αεροδορμιου τα πλοια περνανε σχετικα κοντα στην ακτη και μπορεις να βγαλεις ωραιες φωτο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να και μια φωτογραφια μου για τους φιλους ΝΕΛητες.Το Μυτιληνη στις 15/2/2008 στον Πειραια με τα νεα του χρωματα...


Mytilini_15_2_2008_Peiraias.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

> Να και μια φωτογραφια μου για τους φιλους ΝΕΛητες.Το Μυτιληνη στις 15/2/2008 στον Πειραια με τα νεα του χρωματα...


Φοβερή φωτογραφία!!!!!Μόνο φίλε μου μία απορία!!Πώς την τράβηξες απο εκεί ψηλά?? είσαι σε κάποιο άλλο πλοίο προφανώς ψηλότερο??

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χθες εφευγα με το Champion απο Πειραια...Καταλαβαινεις γιατι...

----------


## Baggeliq

> Χθες εφευγα με το Champion απο Πειραια...Καταλαβαινεις γιατι...


 *ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΟΥ*

----------


## Νaval22

Μπράβο πολύ καλή ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Apostolos

Εύγε και απο εμένα!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Το Μυτιληνη παντως μου αρεσει με τα χρωματα τα μπλε ........

----------


## giannisk88

> Το Μυτιληνη παντως μου αρεσει με τα χρωματα τα μπλε ........


Ναι και εμένα!!Του πάνε τα μπλέ..Τα λευκά μου φαίνεται οτι το έκαναν πιό "απλό" και συνιθησμένο πλοίο..

----------


## 2nd mate

δευτερη συνεχομενη ημερα που βλεπω το Μυτιληνη στον πειραια. Γνωριζει κανεις τι γινετε?

----------


## MYTILENE

> δευτερη συνεχομενη ημερα που βλεπω το Μυτιληνη στον πειραια. Γνωριζει κανεις τι γινετε?


Φίλε 2nd mate έφυγε από Μυτιλήνη προχθές και για να ''έρθει'' και αυτό και το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ στα κανονικά τους δρομολόγια, έκανε ανεκτέλεστο χθές και σήμερα 19.00 αναχωρεί από Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη. :Wink:

----------


## gvaggelas

Όντως αυτό ισχύει. Όμως και η συμπεριφορά των υπαλλήλων του πρακτορείου δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη. Στις 10.00 χτες το πρωί τηλεφώνησα στο πρακτορείο της ΝΕΛ και μου είπαν ότι δεν γνωρίζουν αν θα εκτελεστεί το χτεσινό δρομολόγιο (που δεν έγινε τελικά). Με συμβούλευσαν να ξαναπάρω τηλέφωνο στις 12.00. Τηλεφώνησα αμέσως μετά στηστο λιμεναρχείο Χίου (κατά τις 10.05) και μου είπαν ότι το δρομολόγιο του Μυτιλήνη δεν θα ΄γίνει). Ρωτώ, για ποιο λόγο η εταιρεία δεν έλεγε στους επιβάτες αυτό που θα συνέβαινε, όταν μάλιστα το ήξερε και το λιμεναρχείο της Χίου;

----------


## Νaval22

Μιλάς για πρακτορείο στη Χίο η στον Πειραια;

----------


## MYTILENE

> Όντως αυτό ισχύει. Όμως και η συμπεριφορά των υπαλλήλων του πρακτορείου δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη. Στις 10.00 χτες το πρωί τηλεφώνησα στο πρακτορείο της ΝΕΛ και μου είπαν ότι δεν γνωρίζουν αν θα εκτελεστεί το χτεσινό δρομολόγιο (που δεν έγινε τελικά). Με συμβούλευσαν να ξαναπάρω τηλέφωνο στις 12.00. Τηλεφώνησα αμέσως μετά στηστο λιμεναρχείο Χίου (κατά τις 10.05) και μου είπαν ότι το δρομολόγιο του Μυτιλήνη δεν θα ΄γίνει). Ρωτώ, για ποιο λόγο η εταιρεία δεν έλεγε στους επιβάτες αυτό που θα συνέβαινε, όταν μάλιστα το ήξερε και το λιμεναρχείο της Χίου;


Έχω να πώ πάντως οτι στο Κεντρικό της Μυτιλήνης με εξυπηρέτησαν άριστα και ήταν όλοι ευγενικότατοι παρόλο που γινόταν ένας ψιλοχαμός.

----------


## gvaggelas

Τηλεφώνησα στο κεντρικό πρακτορείο του Πειραιά.




> Μιλάς για πρακτορείο στη Χίο η στον Πειραια;

----------


## gvaggelas

Δεν διαφωνώ, άλλά γιατί δεν είπαν ότι το δρομολόγιο δεν πρόκειται να εκτελεστεί παρά με ενημέρωσαν ότι πρέπει να ξανατηλεφωνήσω σε 2 ώρες?




> Έχω να πώ πάντως οτι στο Κεντρικό της Μυτιλήνης με εξυπηρέτησαν άριστα και ήταν όλοι ευγενικότατοι παρόλο που γινόταν ένας ψιλοχαμός.

----------


## Νaval22

Κοίτα το κλασσικό τηλέφωνο του πειραία 4115015 δεν χτυπάει πιά στο πρακτορείο όπως παλιά αλλά σε τηλεφωνική εταιρεία (όπως και στην hellenic) οπότε η πληροφόριση για το αν θα γίνει η όχι το δρομολόγιο να μην ήταν τόσο συγκεκριμένη

----------


## 2nd mate

> Φίλε 2nd mate έφυγε από Μυτιλήνη προχθές και για να ''έρθει'' και αυτό και το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ στα κανονικά τους δρομολόγια, έκανε ανεκτέλεστο χθές και σήμερα 19.00 αναχωρεί από Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.


ωραια λογικη.... δηλαδη αν εκαναν δρομολογιο μετα απο 3 μερες κακοκαιρια δε νομιζω να εβγαιναν ζημιωμενοι? πιστευω οτι θα υπηρχε αρκετη κινηση οταν μαλιστα το χιος ειχε κανει 2 συνεχομενα ανεκτελεστα. Με τετοιες αποφασεις κανουν οτι μπορουν για να γεμιζει το νησος χιος αφου λογικα πρεπει να μαζεψε τα παντα χθες απο τα δυο νησια.

----------


## MYTILENE

> ωραια λογικη.... δηλαδη αν εκαναν δρομολογιο μετα απο 3 μερες κακοκαιρια δε νομιζω να εβγαιναν ζημιωμενοι? πιστευω οτι θα υπηρχε αρκετη κινηση οταν μαλιστα το χιος ειχε κανει 2 συνεχομενα ανεκτελεστα. Με τετοιες αποφασεις κανουν οτι μπορουν για να γεμιζει το νησος χιος αφου λογικα πρεπει να μαζεψε τα παντα χθες απο τα δυο νησια.


'Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο,καθόλου λογικό αλλά μάλλον οι αποφάσεις πέρνονται από άτομα που δεν γνωρίζουν τόσο καλά το αντικείμενο και γίνονται βιαστικά και αψυχολόγητα!!Αν έβλεπαν το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ τη κόσμο είχε αυτές τις μέρες ίσως το καταλαβαίνανε!!

----------


## jumpman

Exete proseksei oti to Mutilini einai to mono ploio ths Nel pou einai grammeno sto limenarxeio ths Xiou kai oxi ths Mutilinis?Giati arage? Isws logo tou onomatos tou? Mhpws gnwrizei kapoios giati?

----------


## nautikos

Ακριβως για το ονομα του οπως λες. Δεν θα ηταν ομορφο να ειναι διπλογραμμενο το ονομα Μυτιληνη... Σωστη κινηση, αλλωστε τιμανε και το γειτονικο νησι που εξυπηρετουν τοσα χρονια.

----------


## gasim

> Exete proseksei oti to Mutilini einai to mono ploio ths Nel pou einai grammeno sto limenarxeio ths Xiou kai oxi ths Mutilinis?Giati arage? Isws logo tou onomatos tou? Mhpws gnwrizei kapoios giati?


 
Το ίδιο είχε συμβεί και με το Όμηρος. Η ΝΕΛ είναι -ήταν, τουλάχιστο- λαϊκής βάσης από Μυτιλήνη και Χίο. Αυτό 'δικαιολογούσε' και τη μονοπωλιακή -τότε- θέση της στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης. 

Πάντα λοιπόν κάποιο πλοίο της είχε νηολόγιο Χίου. Τώρα, για ποιους λόγους 'καλαισθησίας' ή 'πολιτικής' έγινε η επιλογή αυτή, δεν γνωρίζουμε. Άλλωστε, χρονικά, σχεδόν συνέπεσε η απόσυρση του Όμηρος και η δρομολόγηση του Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## Νaval22

Μπήκε στο νηολόγιο Χίου για να μη γράφει δυο φορές Μυτιλήνη στη πρύμνη όπως προείπατε και για κανέναν άλλο λόγο.
Η ΝΕΛ δεν ήταν ποτέ λαική βάσης και απο τη Χίο.Εξάλλου οι ίδιοι οι Χιώτες αρνήθηκαν τη πρόταση ίδρυσης ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας απο κοινού στα δύο νησιά κατά της πρώτες προσπάθειες ιδρύσεως της ΝΕΛ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μία φωτογραφία του "Μυτιλήνη" από τα παλιά, από τον Πειραιά του 1996. Θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω στο καλό φίλο Stefano P.
Στα αριστερά της φωτογραφίας διακρίνεται το αγαπημένο "Κίμωλος", ως "Μεθοδία ΙΙ" και με τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας του Αντώνης Βεντούρη.

ΜΥΤΙΛHΝΗ.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Roi σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση,μου θύμισες παλιές καλές εποχές.

----------


## kalypso

P2220763.JPG

P2220765.JPG

το Μυτιλήνη στις 22/2/2008 στον Πειραιά

----------


## Nautikos II

Τι γινεται με το πλοιο; το observer και το Ais Greece το εχoυν αρκετη ωρα σταματημενο πανω στο φαρο ΄΄κοκκινο΄΄, σταματημενο με 12,3 κομβους!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Τι γινεται με το πλοιο; το observer και το Ais Greece το εχoυν αρκετη ωρα σταματημενο πανω στο φαρο ΄΄κοκκινο΄΄, σταματημενο με 12,3 κομβους!!!


κλασικη περιπτωση βλαβης!!!το μυτιληνη μονιμως δεν τα παει καλα με το ais........την αλλη φορα ηταν παρκαρισμενο στο χατζηκυριακειο...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

Ναι ρε παιδιά ας μη το λέμε συνέχεια ξέρουμε πως αν βλέπουμε κάτι άκυρο στο ais δεν ισχύει όλα στη θέση τους είναι,είναι δυνατό να είχε σταματήσει το πλοίο στη μπούκα του λιμανιού η να είχε βγεί βόλτα στους δρόμους του πειραιά?

----------


## Nautikos II

Λογο τεχνικου προβληματος ειναι πανευκολο να βρεθει ενα πλοιο ακομα και στη μπουκα, το συγκεκριμενο ηταν λαθος του Ais σιγουρα γιατι κατεβηκα στο κοκκινο για φωτο και ηταν ολα ενταξει.

----------


## scoufgian

Στον προβλήτα του λιμένα Μυτιλήνης προσέκρουσε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, κατά τη διαδικασία χειρισμών πρυμνοπλαγιοδέτησης, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο «ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ» Ν. ΧΙΟΥ 362. Το πλοίο που εκτελούσε το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Χίο, Μυτιλήνη, προσέκρουσε με το αριστερό πρυμναίο τμήμα, με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθούν μικρά εσωκοιλώματα και μικρό σχίσιμο τριών εκατοστών πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή.

----------


## Leo

Για όλους τους ΝΕΛίτες για να ξεχάσουν το μικρο-ατύχημα στα χρώματα που το προτιμούν:
Mytilene2.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Για όλους τους ΝΕΛίτες για να ξεχάσουν το μικρο-ατύχημα στα χρώματα που το προτιμούν:
> Mytilene2.jpg


ολο εκπληξεις ο leo!!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Ζορικια φωτο, ζωγραφισες Leo!!!

----------


## ilias1535

Να κανω μια ερωτηση ρε παιδια,όταν προσέκρουσε στην προβλήτα στην Μυτιλήνη ο Τσουκαλάς ήταν στη γέφυρα ή ήταν πάνω στην αλλαγή τότε που είχε φύγει για λιγο?

----------


## MYTILENE

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση ρε παιδια,όταν προσέκρουσε στην προβλήτα στην Μυτιλήνη ο Τσουκαλάς ήταν στη γέφυρα ή ήταν πάνω στην αλλαγή τότε που είχε φύγει για λιγο?


Στην γέφυρα ήταν ο Τσουκαλάς την μέρα του  ατυχήματος

----------


## scoufgian

μηπως μπορει κανας φιλος ,να μας διευκρινησει που εχει ακριβως εδεσε σημερα το μυτιληνη?γιατι τις 2 συνηθισμενες θεσεις τις εχοιυν πιασει θεοφιλος και νησος χιος.στο ais ειναι λιγο περιεργη η πρυμνοδετηση του οπως παντα...........

----------


## gvaggelas

είναι ακριβώς μπροστά και και δεξιά από τον Θεόφιλο (όταν βλέπεις την πρύμνη του). Κάποτε έδενε εκεί και ο Ταξιάρχης αν θυμάμαι καλά. Επισυνάπτω και μία φωτό από το google earth (πρέπει να είναι χτεσινή). Στην κορυφή της προβλήτας είναι δεμένο το Μυτίλήνη (δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο - αλλά σε αυτή την θέση είναι σήμερα το πρωί).

piraeus.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

Εκεί πρέπει να έχει δέσει όντως.Βέβαια η φώτογραφία του google earth είναι απο πέρσυ πρίν το Πάσχα τότε που Θεόφιλος και μυτιλήνη είχαν ξανασυναντηθεί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι και το Μυτιλήνη είχε δέσει στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο.Εξάλλου φαίνεται μπροστα στο ΥΕΝ το θαλασσινή με το κεντερης 2.Πάντως κάποιος που θέλει να τα δεί μαζί σήμερα είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία μιας και δεν συμβαίνει καθόλου συχνά

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> είναι ακριβώς μπροστά και και δεξιά από τον Θεόφιλο (όταν βλέπεις την πρύμνη του). Κάποτε έδενε εκεί και ο Ταξιάρχης αν θυμάμαι καλά. Επισυνάπτω και μία φωτό από το google earth (πρέπει να είναι χτεσινή). Στην κορυφή της προβλήτας είναι δεμένο το Μυτίλήνη (δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο - αλλά σε αυτή την θέση είναι σήμερα το πρωί).
> 
> piraeus.JPG


Επισης στη φωτογραφια του φιλου gvaggelas δεξια και πισω απο το Μυτιληνη βρισκεται ενα εκ των Κορναρου ή Σαμοθρακη (ειχε ερθει σκατζα σε βλαβη του Αγιος Γεωργιος περυσι του Αγιου Πνευματος).

----------


## Νaval22

Επειδή λοιπόν το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ σήμερα δεν ήταν όπου κι όπου δεμένο ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία του

mytilini.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

μπραβο φιλε stefane!!Πολυ ωραια η φωτο σου.κι ελεγα σημερα ολη μερα οτι τετοια φωτο δεν επρεπε να χαθει και να μην τη τραβηξει καποιος.........

----------


## kalypso

πολύ ωραία φωτο..μπράβο!!

----------


## Νaval22

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια πάντως σήμερα το πλοίο είχε και εκλεκτή παρέα αφιερωμένη λοιπόν στους λάτρεις της ΝΕΛ lines
THEOFILOS MYTILENE.jpg

----------


## kalypso

καλά αυτή είναι φανταστική!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Γεμάτο *ΚΑΙ* σήμερα το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ(5-6 φορτηγά μείνανε εκτός) για Χίο-Πειραιά!!! :Razz:  :Razz: Μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίζει να ετοιμάζεται το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ γιατί θα αρχίσουν τα προβλήματα!! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Μία φώτο της Μυτιληνάρας φρέσκια φρέσκια 

100_4801.jpg

----------


## cmitsos

taxsidepsa auth th vdomada mazi tou meta apo 3 xronia!!! tespa to karavi mia xara san to palio kalo mutilhnh...twra poia anakainish...:???:

----------


## Nautikos II

Kαι μια σημερινη Mytilene στο πρωινο ψιλοβροχο

----------


## cmitsos

σήμερα το μυτιλήνη πήγε χίο και γύρισε καπάκια πειραιά....ήταν έκτακτο δρομολόγιο?? ξέρει κανεις?? πάντως χαμός απο κοσμο!!!

----------


## karystos

Και πήγε και από τη Φάσσα κι όχι από το Δύσβατο.

----------


## MYTILENE

Έκανε εξπρές Χίο και επιστροφή.Και σήμερα θα φύγει 12:30 για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη

----------


## Νικόλας

πάντως το βαπόρι στην σημερινή επιστριφή του φέραμε 1200 άτομα και τα πιο πολλά από ΧΙΟ γιατί δεν πέρασε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ερχόμενος από την κρουαζιέρα έφυγε για ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ χωρίς να πιάσει ΧΙΟ 
ΦΟΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΥΚΛΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΙΚΡΑΝΕ ΛΙΓΟDSC00141.jpg

(ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ TZENTSOS JASON MYTILENE ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ FORUM :Very Happy: :-D)

----------


## Νικόλας

XM NA MHN ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΑ Η ΣΚΟΥΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ
DSC00205.jpg
ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΠΙΝΑΚΙΔΕΣ

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια φότο στην ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ από πρίμα όμορφο είναι
DSC00113.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ιαπωνία αγάπη μου!!!!!

Τρέλα???

----------


## Νικόλας

Apostole ωραίο βιντεάκι όντος τρέλα τρέλα :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

πάει τρελάθηκα μπορεί να μη δείχνει πολύ ώρα το μυτιλήνη μας αλλά είναι φοβερό και για όλα τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πραγματικά ΤΡΕΛΑ!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ! :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο φαίνεται από το ais στο Νεό Μώλο Δραπετσώνας. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί?

----------


## STRATHGOS

φρεσκο πραχμα πριν 8 λεπτα!!!!:mrgreen:ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ!!

----------


## gasim

...oι γνωρίζοντες το λιμάνι δεν χρειάζονται την επεξήγησή σου φίλε!!!

εξ' όνυχος τον λέοντα...

----------


## scoufgian

> φρεσκο πραχμα πριν 8 λεπτα!!!!:mrgreen:ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ!!


Στρατη ,ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες.Μαλιστα στη τριτη φωτογραφια ,το ματι μου,πηρε και το αγαπημενο μας πλοιο,το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ.:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

Πηγα και ξεθαψα μια φωτο απο το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης,τοτε που το Μυτιληνη ηταν με τα αποτυχημενα χρωματα της LG και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ,με τα κοκκινα χρωματα της SAOS FERRIES
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6081

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Στρατη ,ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες.Μαλιστα στη τριτη φωτογραφια ,το ματι μου,πηρε και το αγαπημενο μας πλοιο,το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


το μυτιληνη σημερα ξεχασα να σας πω ειχε και παρεουλα αφιερωμενη στο φιλο μου που εχει ματ αετου!χι! χι!!!:lol:

----------


## Leo

Μια τρέλα η κατάσταση. Οι δυό φίλοι παρπάνω λένε (και είναι σωστοί) ότι το Μυτιλήνη έφυγε από το ομώνημο λιμάνι πριν μιά ώρα. Εγώ σας παραθέτω τι βλεπω τώρα *εδώ* και σας παραθέτω το πειστήριο αμέσως εδώ:

mytilene.JPG

Αποτλέσμα άμε κάθου γύρευε.... Μήπως πήρανε το ais του Μυτιλήνη και το δώσανε στον Αίολο Κεντέρη? Λέω εγώ τώρα... Παναγιώτηηηηη... investigation  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

Δυστυχως φιλε leo ,επικοινωνησα πριν απο λιγο με τα γραφεια της nel στη χιο και μου ειπαν οτι το καραβι ερχεται απο μυτιληνη και θα φυγει απο τη χιο για Πειραια στις 22:00.Γι αλλη μια φορα το ais μας απογοητευσε στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο.Αλλα σημερα  ηταν ανευ ποταμων  αυτο που μας δειχνει.... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Τελικα που βρισκεται το καραβι;

----------


## scoufgian

> Τελικα που βρισκεται το καραβι;


ειπαμε φιλε μου,αναμεσα στη χιο και στη μυτιληνη και ταξιδευει προς χιο

----------


## STRATHGOS

> ειπαμε φιλε μου,αναμεσα στη χιο και στη μυτιληνη και ταξιδευει προς χιο


εγώ πάντος το είδα περίπου στις τρείς και τέταρτο στο λιμάνι τις Μυτιλήνης και σας το αποθανάτησα. τώρα στις έξι που το είδα να φεύγει μάλλον θα έκανε το δρομολόγιό του, Χίο-Πειραιά. Εσείς γιατί το είδατε να βολτάρει εκει, δεν ξέρω! Λέτε να έχει σωσία αυτό? αυτο το πλοιο!! χι χι χι:mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα μία φώτο απο τα νιάτα της!

----------


## gasim

μια από τις ελάχιστες από την Ιαπωνική ζωή του VEGA.  Η μόνη άλλη που ήξερα είναι η 

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/vega_1973_b_1.htm

Αλήθεια, η μετασκευή έγινε εδώ, φαντάζομαι.  Αρκετά εκτεταμένη.  Υπάρχει κάποια φωτό?

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά και έγινε εδώ... Ίσως οι φίλοι antonis molos & esperos θα μας δώσουν κανένα διαμαντι...

----------


## Νaval22

> Ακόμα μία φώτο απο τα νιάτα της!


Τι λες τώρα?προσπάθησε αν είναι να βρείς κι αλλες σα κλασσικός japanoψαχτης  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

Αυτη εδω πως σας φαινεται? Δεν ξερω αν εχει ανεβει ξανα, προερχεται απο brochure της ιαπωνικης εταιρειας.

Vega_A.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Ωραιες οι φωτο απο το παρελθον του Μυτιληνη,αλλα να κοιταμε και λιγο το παρων.Το πλοιο εχει 35 χρονια στη πλατη του και ηδη εχει αρχισει να δειχνει καποια δειγματα κουρασης.Σε μια γραμμη που εδω και λιγα χρονια εχει πεσει ανταγωνισμος ,θελω να δω ,ποσο θα αντεξει ακομα.Θα ρθω σε αντιπαραθεση ,με πολλους Νελιτες ,αλλα ειναι καιρος ,να δουμε και λιγο ,τη πραγματικοτητα.Κι εγω το εχω ζησει αυτο το πλοιο,το αγαπαω ,αλλα μεχρι ποτε ,θα με πηγαινει περα δωθε...

----------


## Speedkiller

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!!Κατόπιν ωρίμου σκέψεως είπα να εγγραφώ και γω στο forum σας...Ο φίλοε Leo καταλαβαίνει τι εννοώ...Απλά ήθελα να ανεβάσω μερικές φώτο από το μυτιλήνη εω πλω.Είναι κοντά στο σούνιο και τραβηγμένη από θεόφιλο.Τις έχω ανεβάσει και εδώ: http://photosbykostas.fotopic.net/c1249687.html

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Πολυ ωραιες ολες οι φωτο,αλλα η πρωτη μου αρεσε περισσοτερο.

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιος ο speedkiller :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας.Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες. :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και οι τρείς φώτο του φίλου μας είναι ωραίες.

Καλωσόρισες στην παρέα *Speedkiller*. Έχουμε γνωριστεί κάποτε στο κόκκινο. Όσο για το nickname σου, να το εκλάβω ως ...καλό ή κακό ??? :mrgreen:

Φαν των συμβατικών ή φαν των ταχύπλοων ??? :roll:

----------


## Speedkiller

Βασικά το nick δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με τα πλοία οσο με ιδιοτικά ταχύπλοα σκάφη...Εκεί το χα δει,μου άρεσε και το έκλεψα...μην του το πει κανείς όμως ε? :-P Να μαι ειλκρινής και τα δύο ήδη μου αρέσουν για διαφορετικούς λόγους όμως!Τα συμβατικά μου αρέσουν ως σκαριά και γιατι έχουν χώρους να βγεις έξω να χαζέψεις τη θάλασσα!γιατί αν ταξιδεύεις με πλοίο τι στο καλό θα φχαριστηθείς αν δεν βγεις έξω να σε χτυπήσει ο θαλασσινός αέρας???απ την άλλη τώρα τα ταχύπλοα μου αρέσει αυτή η εκληκτική τους ταχύτητα και αυτός ο φοβερός τρόπος να ανοίγει η πλώρη τους τα νερά... :-D το στιλ τους όμως "κλειστό κουτι" που ταξιδεύει δε μου αρέσει καθόλου!!!κ κατι τελευταίο!Μιλώντας για ταχύπλοα εννοώ μόνο τα τύπου monohull γιατί συγγνώμη αν θα στεναχωρήσω κάποιους τα τύπου highspeed δε μου αρέσουν καθόλου!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

Μπορεί να κουβαλά 35 χρόνια στην πλάτη του αλλά σαν βαπόρι και γενικά δεν βγάζει προβλήματα όσα βγάζει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ(αν και μετά την επισκευή έχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά)

----------


## STRATHGOS

Να κοιτάξουνε πρώτα να βγάλουνε το Θεόφιλος και για το Μυτιλήνη το συζητάμε, βγάζει καμιά 3 ετία και βάλε ακόμα. Το Θεόφιλος είναι που το κάνει κοντά 15 ώρες!!:idea:

----------


## cmitsos

μια χαρά είναι το μυτιλήνη προς το παρόν αλλά πρέπει να κοιτάξουν και για άλλο συμβατικό γιατί με τους αιόλους κάνανε μεγάλο λάθος θα είχαν 2 συμβατικά τώρα

----------


## gasim

Χτες, στο Alfa, στην ταινία 'Υπό πίεση' είχαμε τη διεθνή 'παρουσίαση' του Μυτιλήνη στο έργο.  Προφανώς υπήρχε κάποιο μοντέλο σε κλίμακα, και τα εσωτερικά γυρίσματα ήταν από άλλο πλοίο.  Το 'μοντέλο' τελικά βυθίστηκε...

----------


## Νaval22

Μιλας για τη γνωστή ταινία στην οποία πρωταγωνιστεί το Μυτιλήνη? η για κάτι άλλο, δεν την έχω βρεί πουθενά όσο και αν έψαξα πάντως στα video club

----------


## gasim

Πράγματι, πρωταγωνιστούσε...  Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι οι σκηνές από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου έγιναν σε άλλο, μιας, αν και οι 'ταμπέλες' ήταν Ελληνικές, δεν μου θύμιζαν το Μυτιλήνη.  Οι σίγουρα 'ζωντανές' σκηνές ήταν αυτές της αναχώρησης από τον Πειραιά, με τον πρωταγωνιστή να 'βουτάει' μέσα από τον ανασυρόμενο καταπέλτη. 

Τα υπόλοιπα -κολακευτικά- εξωτερικά πλάνα, βάζω στοίχημα ότι έγιναν με κάποιο μοντέλο υπό κλίμακα.  Τι διάολο, δεν έχει βουλιάξει το κακόμοιρο ακόμα...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Πράγματι, πρωταγωνιστούσε... Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι οι σκηνές από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου έγιναν σε άλλο, μιας, αν και οι 'ταμπέλες' ήταν Ελληνικές, δεν μου θύμιζαν το Μυτιλήνη. Οι σίγουρα 'ζωντανές' σκηνές ήταν αυτές της αναχώρησης από τον Πειραιά, με τον πρωταγωνιστή να 'βουτάει' μέσα από τον ανασυρόμενο καταπέλτη. 
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα -κολακευτικά- εξωτερικά πλάνα, βάζω στοίχημα ότι έγιναν με κάποιο μοντέλο υπό κλίμακα. Τι διάολο, δεν έχει βουλιάξει το κακόμοιρο ακόμα...


αυτό το έργο το είχα δει πριν 2 χρόνια και το ειχα πάρει αποό το dvd club. Πάντος αυτό είναι ώραιο έργο και υπάρχουν πλάνα από Μόλυβο, όταν είναι στο καταστρομα και παίζανε κινηγητο!!!! Ποτε την είχε και σε ποιό κανάλι?? Πάντος τα πλάνα απο Μόλυβο, θα ειναι όταν το πλοίο πήγενε Λίμνο-Θεσαλλονίκη. Πάντος όταν το είδα ξετρελάθηκα, ιδικ'α όταν είδα τον τ'υπο να πηδαει τον καταπέλτη, τοτες συνειδητοποιησα ποιό πλοίο είναι και το νοίκιασα πάνο από 10 φορές για να δω τις λεπτομέριες του πλοίου κι έτσι ανακάλυψα τον Μόλυβο ....χι χι  :Razz:

----------


## Καπτακώστας

Γεια σας, 
απ΄ό,τι ξέρω, ο γνήσιος τίτλος της ταινίας (παραγωγής 1999) είναι "The Cruel Deep" και πρωταγωνιστεί ο Rob Lowe. Την έχω δει σε γερμανικό κανάλι, όχι ολόκληρη όμως. Μου φάνηκε λίγο (ας με συγχωρήσουν όσοι τους άρεσε) μαλ...λιοτραβηγμένη. Τους τύπους που μιλούσαν δήθεν ελληνικά, μού΄ρθε να τους ρίξω στη θάλασσα! 
Κώστας

----------


## scoufgian

η πλωρη του μυτιληνη στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6669

----------


## Speedkiller

Ωραίος ο scoufgian αλλά πως και το πέτυχες εκεί???Δε νομίζω πως πολυσυχνάζει εκεί...  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι όχι??? Στο έχω σέ όλες τις θέσεις στην Μυτιλήνη!

MYTILENE.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Ωραίος ο scoufgian αλλά πως και το πέτυχες εκεί???Δε νομίζω πως πολυσυχνάζει εκεί...


Με προλαβε ο αποστολος.Ηταν η συνηθης θεση των πλοιων ,οταν ερχοντουσαν μυτιληνη, κι επρεπε να φυγουν για λημνο-θεσ/νικη.

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως ειναι και την ίδια μέρα??? Την ίδια συνεφιά βλέπω  :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

> Μήπως ειναι και την ίδια μέρα??? Την ίδια συνεφιά βλέπω


ποιος ξερει?λες να γινε τετοιο big bang?:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Γιατι όχι??? Στο έχω σέ όλες τις θέσεις στην Μυτιλήνη!
> 
> MYTILENE.jpg


μηπως ποιο εκει ειναι και το  ταξιαρχης!!!! αν διακρινο σωστα? ε!

----------


## Apostolos

Αν αναφέρεσε στον Θεόφιλο που δένει στο παλιό Γ θα σε βάλω να γράψεις 1000 φόρες "δέν θα ξαναμπεδρέψω τον Θεόφιλο με τον Ταξιάρχη"!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν αναφέρεσε στον Θεόφιλο που δένει στο παλιό Γ θα σε βάλω να γράψεις 1000 φόρες "δέν θα ξαναμπερδέψω τον Θεόφιλο με τον Ταξιάρχη"!!!!


:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Αν αναφέρεσε στον Θεόφιλο που δένει στο παλιό Γ θα σε βάλω να γράψεις 1000 φόρες "δέν θα ξαναμπεδρέψω τον Θεόφιλο με τον Ταξιάρχη"!!!!


oxi αποστολε το μυτιληνη και το θεοφιλος φενοντε πεντακαθαρα  βγαζουν ματι!!! το αλλο λεω ποιο δεξια φενετε πολυ λιγο!!!:|

----------


## Apostolos

Αααα έλεγα... Το Πηνελόπη είναι

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Αααα έλεγα... Το Πηνελόπη είναι


Λεω και εγω!!!! δεν βλεπω καλα?? :Wink:

----------


## kingminos

Αυτό το ξέρατε.
Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δεξιά του καταπέλτη έχει μία υδατοστεγές πόρτα που γράφει εν πλω πάντα κλειστή.

Τι λέτε να υπάρχει εκεί μέσα.

----------


## JASON12345

Ατομική βόμβα:mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Σε όλα τα πλοία υπάρχουν δεκάδες *καιροστεγανές* πόρτες που πρέπει να κλείνουν όταν το πλοίο είναι εν πλώ. Αυτές εμποδίζουν την εισρροή πιθανού ύδατος στο χώρο που προστατεύουν όχι αποκλειστικά για θέματα ευστάθειας. Φυσικά όσο και να προσπαθήσω να σας εξηγήσω εδώ δεν θα καταλάβετε. Αρκεστείτε στο γεγονός ότι είναι απλές σιδερένιές πόρτες που απλά ξεχωρίζουν κάποια σημεία, μη επιτρέποντας νερό άνευ πιέσεως (άρα δέν είναι υδατοστεγανές) να περάσει από το ένα σημείο στο άλλο. Αν κατάλαβα καλά στο Μυτιλήνη αριστερά (πάντα φιλαράκια έχουμε ως βάση στο αριστερά και δεξιά στα πλοία, βλέποντας από πρύμα πρός πλώρα) υπάρχει μία καιροστεγανής πόρτα που οδηγεί στο χώρο των αντλιών για τα βίντσια της πρύμης και στο διαμέρισμα όπου υπάρχει ο μηχανισμός στρέψης του πηδαλίου (γνωστό ως τιμονάκι ή Αγγλικά steering gear room). Επίσης στο χώρο του γκαράζ του πλοίου υπάρχουν πάνω από 10 καιροστεγανές πόρτες που οδηγούν είτε στα ανώτερα καταστρώματα είτε στο μηχανοστάσιο. Το Μυτιλήνη (όπως και το αδελφό Ροδάνθη) έχουν 3 υδατοστεγής πόρτες στο χώρο του Μηχανοστασίου (και μόνο) που χωρίζουν το πλοίο σε 4 υδατοστεγή διαμερίσματα, ηλεκτροστάσιο, μηχανοστάσιο, χώρος KaMeWa, και air condition. Επίσης στο γκαράζ υπάρχουν και οι νέες μεγάλες πόρτες που απαιτεί η συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης όπου με λίγα λόγια ελαττώνουν τις ανατρεπτικές ροπές που δημιουργούνται όταν το πλοίο κατακλιστεί με ύδωρ στο χώρο του γκαράζ. Όλες οι παραπάνω σφραγίζονται στην αναχώρηση του πλοίου όπου και γίνετε ημερολογιακή εγγραφή
Απορώ όμως γιατι αναφέρθηκε σαν κάτι που θα έπρεπε να είναι επιλήψιμο. Που είναι η ατομική βόμβα???

----------


## MYTILENE

Πλήρης ανάλυση της ερώτησης από το φίλο Αποστόλη. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## marsant

θα τρελαθουμε?

----------


## Apostolos

Αν δέν είναι κανένα τρελό σφάλμα του GPS τότε μιλάμε για επιστροφή στο 92...

----------


## marsant

Αν πηγαινει ετσι(που δεν το νομιζω 21,5 ειχε μεγιστη και 23 το Ροδανθη στα νιατα τους) να το φερουν Παροναξια να  ριχνει στα ΒLUE STAR :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): (πλακα κανω)

----------


## Apostolos

Και ποιός δέν θα γούσταρε τέτοιες κόντρες???

----------


## marsant

Μακαρι φιλε Αποστολη να ηταν ετσι,αλλα πολυ καλο για να ειναι αληθινο!

----------


## Νaval22

Μα καλά τι λέτε?,άφου ξέρουμε ότι το ais του μυτιληνη είναι άλλος για τράβηξε

----------


## kingminos

κατά τξν σημερινή απόδρασή μου :Very Happy:  στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Markos

Ποσο χρονων ειναι το πλοιο?

----------


## MYTILENE

Γύρω στα 35 είναι τα χρονάκια του.Κρατιέται ακόμα όμως ,μη βλέπεις το απαίσιο χρώμα που έχει τώρα και το δείχνει για 50 ετών. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση κ γω ρε παιδιά?Το μυτιλήνη βάφτηκε εξ ολοκλήρου μπλε και μετά του έβαψαν τα ύφαλα ή αυτό το μπλε που φαίνεται κάτω από το ξεβαμμένο κεραμιδι υφαλόχρωμα είναι η παλαία μπλε γραμμή των λευκών εποχών???

----------


## Νaval22

Όχι μάλλον με τα μπαλώματα που κανουν θα έσταξε το ρολο ως εκεί κάτω

----------


## MYTILENE

Ο βάπορας σήμερα φρεσκοβαμμένος έσκασε μύτη στο λιμάνι μας πρώι πρωί και έλαμπε :Wink: .Ελπίζω να κράτησει το χρώμα μέχρι...........την άλλη βδομάδα :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Νικόλας

τι να κάνει αχαχαχαχ καλό αύριο θα είναι πάλι............

----------


## Νaval22

Καλά αφού όλοι ξέρουμε πως η διοίκιση της ΝΕΛ κάνει τα πάντα για να έχει μικρότερα έξοδα.απορώ λοιπόν πως έχουν λεφτά να τα ξοδεύουν στις μπογιές και ταυτοχρονα να ασχημαίνουν και τα καράβια

----------


## Νaval22

Μία φωτογραφία αρκετά παλιά που βρήκα τυχαία σε οικογενειακό αλμουμ την ανεβάζω αφιερώνοντας την σε όλους τους νελίτες του forum

----------


## Speedkiller

Ωραία φωτογραφια!!!Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Στέφανε!!!Φαίνεται πως υπάρχει γενικώς το μικρόβιο στην οικογένεια... :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Ωραία φωτογραφια!!!Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Στέφανε!!!Φαίνεται πως υπάρχει γενικώς το μικρόβιο στην οικογένεια...


Mπά όχι μόνο σε μένα η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ξέρω πως βρέθηκε εκεί

----------


## polykas

Avαχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.







10.jpg

----------


## kingminos

> Avαχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.jpg


Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στην φωτογραφία του φίλου το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ πίσω στο πλάι γράφει ότι έχει προορισμό την χίο ενώ σε όλα τα άλλα πλοία της η ΝΕΛ έχει γράψει μυτηλήνη.

----------


## kingminos

¶ν θυμάστε η ΔΑΝΕ στο Ρόδος είχε γράψει     Ρόδος
                                                             ρόδος

----------


## dimitris

Aν το λεω σωστα ειναι το νηολογιο που εχει γραφτει το πλοιο και οχι ο προορισμος :Smile:

----------


## jumpman

ΣΤΟΥΜΠ ΣΤΟΥΜΠ ΣΤΟΥΜΠ  :Confused:  :Confused: .Δεν γράφει στο πλάϊ που πάει το πλοίο, αλλά το νηολόγιο.Δηλαδή το Κρήτη Ι π.χ. που έρχεται Ηράκλειο γιατί γράφει στο πλάϊ Χανιά;Αλλά ξέχασα έρχεται στην Κρήτη :Very Happy: .

----------


## kingminos

Εντάξει έκανα λάθος,αλλά πρέπει να γράφει χίος;Μυτιλήνη είναι το σωστό.

----------


## Νικόλας

ma file kingiminos αν το νειολόγιό του είναι στην ΧΙΟ θα γραφει ΧΙΟ αν είναι στην αμερική θα γράφει ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗ κτλ

----------


## kingminos

Εφόσον το πλοίο είναι ιδιοκτησία της ΝΕΛ δεν έπρεπε το νειολόγιο του να είναι η Μυτηλήνη.

----------


## gasim

To έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ και μάλιστα στο ίδιο thread.

Σύνοψη:  Είτε γιατί η ΝΕΛ είχε αρχικά κάποιους Χιώτες μετόχους, είτε γιατί ήθελε να τους 'κολακέψει', είτε γιατί ήταν μέρος του deal για την παραχώρηση της αποκλειστικότητας στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης, ένα πλοίο της παραδοσιακά ανήκε στο νηολόγιο Χίου.
Το πρώτο ήταν το Όμηρος.  Καλή ευκαιρία, μιας και η Χίος είναι από τους κύριους διεκδικητές για την καταγωγή του, και μιας κατι τότε οι άλλοι 'ποιητές' - Σαπφώ, Αρίων, Αλκαίος ήταν Μυτιλινιοί.
Μετά ήρθε το Μυτιλήνη.  Ε, και σε 30 χρόνια  :Wink:  που θα αποσυρθεί από την κυκλοφορία, κάποιο άλλο...

----------


## scoufgian

> To έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ και μάλιστα στο ίδιο thread.
> 
> Σύνοψη: Είτε γιατί η ΝΕΛ είχε αρχικά κάποιους Χιώτες μετόχους, είτε γιατί ήθελε να τους 'κολακέψει', είτε γιατί ήταν μέρος του deal για την παραχώρηση της αποκλειστικότητας στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης, ένα πλοίο της παραδοσιακά ανήκε στο νηολόγιο Χίου.
> Το πρώτο ήταν το Όμηρος. Καλή ευκαιρία, μιας και η Χίος είναι από τους κύριους διεκδικητές για την καταγωγή του, και μιας κατι τότε οι άλλοι 'ποιητές' - Σαπφώ, Αρίων, Αλκαίος ήταν Μυτιλινιοί.
> Μετά ήρθε το Μυτιλήνη. Ε, και σε 30 χρόνια  που θα αποσυρθεί από την κυκλοφορία, κάποιο άλλο...


με προλαβε ο φιλος gasim.....ειναι σωστοτατος σε αυτα που μας παραθετει :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

ακριωβώς όπως τα λες είναι φίλε γιαννη...αλλα αμα κολήσει ο άνθρωπος

----------


## MYTILENE

Από Μυτιλήνη κατα την παραμονή αλλά και την αναχώρηση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (μας??? :Wink:  και φρεσκοβαμμένο παρακαλώ(φώτο από κινητό)

STAREP 451.jpg

STAREP 364.jpg)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε το βράδυ ταξίδεψα μαζί του από την Χίο για Πειραιά.

Και μου άρεσε πολύ.....  :Very Happy: 

Εδώ, λίγο πριν επιβιβαστώ στο πλοίο, ενώ καταπλέει στη Χίο.

MYTILENE_In Port Of Chios.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ειπαμε οτι Μυτιληνη=Πριγκηπισσα,no comments :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## 2nd mate

φοβερη φωτογραφια μπραβο....Τελικα παλι η κουκλα μας θα σηκωσει στις "πλατες" τις ολοκληρη εταιρεια. Το εχει ξανακανει και στο παρελθον αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να ηταν ποτε μονη της.Τωρα ολο το βαρος πεφτει επανω της.Κρατα γερα κουκλα...

----------


## MYTILENE

σάρωση0022.jpgΜια φωτογραφία της κούκλας μας με την ευχή να μην τη χτυπήσει και αυτή η κατάρα των τελευταίων ημερών.ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΚΙ ΜΑΣ :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Ωραία η φώτογραφία
Να πώ ότι στο μυτιλήνη έβαψαν τελευταία τα φουγάρα στο ίδιο τόνο μπλέ με αυτό της γάστρας που όμως *ΔΕΝ* είναι το κλασσικό μπλέ της ΝΕΛ 
Δώστε επιτέλους λίγη σημασία κύριοι διοικούντες 35 χρόνια ιστορίας είναι αυτά

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας πάμε λίγο πίσω, στα 1999.
Το "Μυτιλήνη" επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά.
Φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη με αγάπη στους φίλους της ΝΕΛ (τον Στέφανο 
P, τον Scoufgian, τον Mytilene) και φυσικά στον Leo.
Νομίζω ότι φαίνεται αυτό που τονίζει στο μήνυμά του ο φίλος Στέφανος για το χρώμα του φουγάρου.
Μυτιλήνη.jpg

----------


## cmitsos

εμενα όχι τοσο το καράβι αλλα το νησι μου λείπει απιστευτα:|

----------


## APTERAKIAS

> ¶ν θυμάστε η ΔΑΝΕ στο Ρόδος είχε γράψει Ρόδος
> ρόδος


Και αυτό κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να γράψει δύο φορές Μυτιλήνη η η ΝΕΛ αποφάσησε να δώσει στο πλοίο νοηλόγιο την Χίο πριν αποφασήσει το όνομά του και το ονόμασε Μυτιλήνη επείτηδες.

----------


## navigation

> ειπαμε οτι Μυτιληνη=Πριγκηπισσα,no comments


Στον scoufgian λοιπόν ο σημερινός κατάπλους!!!

a1.jpg

a2.jpg

a4.jpg

a4b.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Στον scoufgian λοιπόν ο σημερινός κατάπλους!!!


navigation ,σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ,για τις φωτο της πριγκηπισσας........

----------


## scoufgian

> Ας πάμε λίγο πίσω, στα 1999.
> Το "Μυτιλήνη" επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά.
> Φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη με αγάπη στους φίλους της ΝΕΛ (τον Στέφανο 
> P, τον Scoufgian, τον Mytilene) και φυσικά στον Leo.
> Νομίζω ότι φαίνεται αυτό που τονίζει στο μήνυμά του ο φίλος Στέφανος για το χρώμα του φουγάρου.
> Μυτιλήνη.jpg


και μετα τις ευχαριστιες μου ,στο navιgation ,για τις σημερινες φωτο, της Μυτιληνης,να ευχαριστησω και το Roi ,για τη φωτο ,που απεικονιζει ,κατα τη γνωμη μου ,το πιο ομορφο βαψιμο ,που ειχε ποτε η Μυτιληνη.Mercie beaucoup :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Αντώνη με τρέλανες τρομερή φωτογραφία θα τη κάνω και avatar ευχαριστώ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου να είσαι καλά.
Υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλές πολλές φωτογραφίες τόσο της πριγκίπισσας, όσο και των υπόλοιπων αγαπημένων πλοίων της ΝΕΛ.
Για μας η ΔΑΝΕ και η ΝΕΛ ήταν πάντα αυτές που αγαπούσαμε περισσότερο, ιδιαίτερα από τη στιγμή που η ΑΝΕΚ και οι Μινωϊκές τράβηξαν άλλη ρότα...

----------


## MYTILENE

Αν και καθυστερημένα λόγω φόρτου εργασίας,θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω για άλλη μια φορά το φίλο *ROI* για τα αριστουργήματα που μας  χαρίζει -και μου αφιερώνει-και πάλι ευχαριστώ και επιφυλλάσομαι  :Wink: !!!

----------


## geogre222

ταξιδακι με το μυτιληνη αποψε και παραθετω μια φωτο που τραβηξα μολις τωρα με φοντο το λιμανι της χιου    ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΣΑΣ :Wink:

----------


## JASON12345

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!
Να υποθέσω ότι έχεις λάπτοπ και την ανέβασες;

----------


## geogre222

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!
> Να υποθέσω ότι έχεις λάπτοπ και την ανέβασες;


καλημερα, ναι η χθεσινη φωτο ειναι με βοηθεια του λαπτοπ και απο internet κινιτης  τηλεφωνιας...θα το κανω χομπι απο εδω και περα και θα ανεβαζω live φωτο, καθως το εχω ξανακανει με το nissos chios.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν μπορείτε να πείτε, το *απόλυτο ρεπορτάζ* στο nautilia.gr.  :Very Happy: 

Μετά από την χθεσινοβραδυνή φώτο του George, δύο σημερινές 06.30 το πρωί μπαίνοντας στον Πειραιά.

MYTILENE_1.jpg

MYTILENE_2.jpg

----------


## geogre222

> Δεν μπορείτε να πείτε, το *απόλυτο ρεπορτάζ* στο nautilia.gr. 
> 
> Μετά από την χθεσινοβραδυνή φώτο του George, δύο σημερινές 06.30 το πρωί μπαίνοντας στον Πειραιά.
> 
> MYTILENE_1.jpg
> 
> MYTILENE_2.jpg


 εγω ημουν μεσα ομως!!!!!!
οπως βλεπετε τη θαλασσα εκει ετσι ηταν ολο το ταξιδι...Απο τα καλυτερα που εχω κανει ποτε μου με το mytilene..:shock:

----------


## JASON12345

Γεια παρατήρησε αν αχνοφαίνεσαι και σε κανένα κατάστρωμα :Very Happy:

----------


## geogre222

> Γεια παρατήρησε αν αχνοφαίνεσαι και σε κανένα κατάστρωμα


μπα εκει ημουν χθες το βραδυ κατα της 11 και ακουγα τη θαλλασα.Τωρα την ωρα της φωτο στανταρ  βρισκομουν στο καταπελτι γιατι εχο ενα sinithio  να βγαινω παντα πρωτος απο το πλοιο :shock:

----------


## dk

Πειραιας ...σημερα το πρωι.

17-1.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραία φότο πάντως φίλε dimk ορεξάτο σε βλέπω σήμερα πολλές φότο έχεις ποστάρει μάλλον κατέβηκες πειραιά :Very Happy:

----------


## dk

> ωραία φότο πάντως φίλε dimk ορεξάτο σε βλέπω σήμερα πολλές φότο έχεις ποστάρει μάλλον κατέβηκες πειραιά


Eκανα τη βολτα μου στο λιμανι,ηπια και καφε στο λιονταρι,οποτε ειχα ευκολο εργο σημερα. :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ !! ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΛΑΜΠEI Εικόνα1423.jpg

Εικόνα1399.jpg

Εικόνα1400.jpg

Εικόνα1392.jpg

Εικόνα1395.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Στρατηγέ,αυτος στον καθρέφτη ποιος είναι  :Razz:  ???

----------


## Leo

> Στρατηγέ,αυτος στον καθρέφτη ποιος είναι  ???


Γάτοςςς ο speedkiller...  :Wink:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Στρατηγέ,αυτος στον καθρέφτη ποιος είναι  ???


oxi pantos ego !!  :Wink:

----------


## JASON12345

γάτος και ο Στρατηγός:mrgreen:

----------


## geogre222

το mitilene μας σημερα το πρωϊ με φοντο το χαραμα του αιγαιου μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της χίου....

----------


## kastro

Αν δεν υπήρχε το NISSOS CHIOS το Μυτιλήνη δεν θα τα έβγαζε πέρα στην γραμμή γιατί έχει απ'τα μικρότερα γκαράζ στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Orion_v

Mυτιληνη  , απο το deck του Λατω 


P7260578.JPG

P7260581.JPG

----------


## nautikos

> Mυτιληνη , απο το deck του Λατω


Καταλαβες φανταζομαι οτι στην πρωτη εκανες πατατα :Very Happy: ? Παραλιγο θα ηταν τελεια. Οπως και να εχει ομορφες ειναι ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## giannisk88

Για πολύ λιγο να περίμενες φίλε ORION θα ήταν πραγματικά ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ!!Συμπληρώνω αυτό που είπε ο φίλος πριν περι πατάτας.
Παρα πολύ καλές φιλε ωστόσο!!Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Orion_v

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Φανταζομαι  αγαπητε  μου  οτι  μιλατε για αυτο το σημειο του βαποριου  :Razz:  

Εχεις δικιο , του φαγα την πρυμνη !!! :mrgreen:

P7260591.JPG

----------


## kastro

> Mυτιληνη , απο το deck του Λατω 
> 
> 
> P7260578.JPG
> 
> P7260581.JPG


Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία το Πρέβελη και το φαιστός παλάς δεν φαίνονται να είναι δεμένα.

----------


## Orion_v

> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία το Πρέβελη και το φαιστός παλάς δεν φαίνονται να είναι δεμένα.


Δεμενα ηταν , το Φαιστος εδω :http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=20296&page=17

και το Πρεβελης , φωτο δεν εχω , αλλα περασα απο διπλα του !!!

----------


## giannisk88

> το mitilene μας σημερα το πρωϊ με φοντο το χαραμα του αιγαιου μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της χίου....


Φοβερή και αυτή φίλε Γιώργο!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> το mitilene μας σημερα το πρωϊ με φοντο το χαραμα του αιγαιου μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της χίου....


συγχαρητήρια geogre222. Η χαρά των νελιτών μπράβο σου...... υπέροχα χρώματα.... :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Γιώργαρε άψογος,προσπάθησα και γώ τις προηγούμενες μέρες να βγάλω τη καραβάρα μας αλλά δεν τη πάλευα να ξυπνήσω τόσο πρωί :Razz: !!!Και πάλι μπράβο !!!!Καλά που είναι κι αυτό και βγάζει ασπροπρόσωπη την εταιρεία!!!
ΥΓ:Από πληροφορίες έγκυρες-*ΠΑΝΤΑ*-έμαθα οτι το πλοίο το είδανε Αιγύπτιοι :Sad:  :Sad: !!!!!Πάει κι αυτό?????????????:twisted:

----------


## marsant

Ωραιο βαπορι το Μυτιληνη με μεγαλη ιστορια:wink:.Θα ηταν κριμα να εφευγε και αυτο αλλα δυστηχως φιλοι μου το πληρωμα του χρονου πλησιαζει για τα πιο πολλα ποσταλια μας που αγαπηθηκαν πολυ.:sad:

----------


## Leo

Όταν σε είδα να ποστάρεις φίλε marsant στο θέμα του Μυτιλήνη, πέρασε από το μυαλό μου ότι θα ήταν φωτογραφίες από την Σαντορίνη  :Very Happy: ..... Όνειρα!!! αλλά αυτό πέρασε από το μυαλό μου  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Εδω ερχεται το αδερφακι του(ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ) φιλε Leo.Σιγουρα παντως αμα ερχοτανε απο εδω το Μυτιληνη(σαν κρουαζιερα οπως κανουν τα κρητικα) θα το φωτογραφιζα οπωςδηποτε.

----------


## Νaval22

> Από πληροφορίες έγκυρες-*ΠΑΝΤΑ*-έμαθα οτι το πλοίο το είδανε Αιγύπτιοι!!!!!Πάει κι αυτό?????????????:twisted:


Τι θα πεί αυτό? για να καταλάβω αν φύγει και η μυτιληναρα ποιο θα μείνει?

----------


## STRATHGOS

Για να βλεπουν οι νεοι και να θυμουντε οι μεγαλοι!!!

----------


## KABODETHS

Ontos kapoioi to eidan alla htan apo ellada

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για να το θυμηθούμε λιγα χρόνια πριν...

DSC_0090.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αντε τωρα να τους μαζεψεις βραδιατικα....

----------


## dimitris!

Αν και αρχίζω να τη συνηιίζω με τα μπλέ ,απλά με τα άσπρα ήταν κούκλα....

----------


## Νaval22

Νίκο έγραψες είναι δικιά σου η φωτογραφία?απο σκάφος μου φαίνεται τραβηγμένη

----------


## STRATHGOS

Εικόνα1367.jpgπειραιας

----------


## manolis m.

> Τι θα πεί αυτό? για να καταλάβω αν φύγει και η μυτιληναρα ποιο θα μείνει?


File niko polu wraia i fwtografia pou anevases..euxaristoume gia tin yperoxi anamnisi pou mas proseferes.Den nomizw pws me tis parouses sinthikes simferei na poulisei i NEL to MYTILINI...Egklima...kai poio tha meinei ???? i mipws tha anevsei kai to LATW i ANEK pou den xwraei stin xio???!!!

----------


## cmitsos

στρατηγέ μου βλέπω να σε συλλαμβάνουν οι λιμενικοί της μυτιληνης  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Φοβερός ο στρατηγός, πάντα πρώτος στο ρεπορτάζ της νησάρας!

----------


## Νaval22

Σημερινή φωτο απο την άφιξη του στον Πειραιά αφιερωμένη στον MYTILENE και τον STRATHGO
mytilini.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

απολαυστικη φωτο!!!!

----------


## 2nd mate

πρωινη αφιξη και αναχωρηση της κουκλας.

124_2401.jpg

124_2404.jpg

124_2405.jpg

124_2406.jpg

124_2408.jpg

----------


## marsant

Ωραια η Μυτιληναρα..

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ο Βαπόραρος σε όλο του το μεγαλείο. μπράβο ρε παιδιά....

----------


## STRATHGOS

http://members.xoom.alice.it/adriatica/mytita.htm

----------


## MYTILENE

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ το φίλο Στέφανο για τη τέλεια φώτο του και τη αφιέρωση.Ο φίλος 2ndmate όμως έβγαλε ψιλοκαλές :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Αν μου έκανε αφιέρωση θα τις έλεγα καλές και αυτές.χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## 2nd mate

σωστος!!!και μονο για το ψευδονυμο που χρησιμοποιεις δικαιουσαι να σου αφιερωνουμε ολες τις φωτο της αγαπημενης μας Μυτιληναρας. :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

Γειά τον φίλο Στέφανο.... :Very Happy: 

*ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.Πειραιάς 2-8-2008*.


1.jpg








2.jpg









3.jpg









4.jpg











5.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

thanks φίλε polyka

----------


## MYTILENE

¶ντε και του πάει το μπλεδάκι :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Απίστευτα ωραίες φώτο και συγχαρητήρια σε όλους,έτσι δεν είναι ψηλέ????? :Wink: !!!Πάντως παιδιά το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΚΙ μας κάνει συνεχόμενα SOLD OUT και ελπίζω να συνεχίσει έτσι,γερό και σωστότατο στα ωράρια του. :Wink:

----------


## geogre222

> Γειά τον φίλο Στέφανο....
> 
> *ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.Πειραιάς 2-8-2008*.
> 1.jpg
> 2.jpg
> 3.jpg
> 4.jpg
> 5.jpg


καλα φιλε ολο το σετ απο τις φωτο ειναι φανταστικο,αλλα η πρωτι ξεπερναει καθε οριο τελειοτητας και απο εμενα ενα ΜςΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vinman

*Δεμένο στην Ακτή Τζελέπη...*

----------


## vinman

*...και άλλη μία...*

----------


## Orion_v

Πειραιας 26/7

P7260583.JPG


P7260597.JPG

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Γεια σου "συνονόματε" με τις ωραίες φωτο σου! Πολύ καλές. Ειδικά η πρώτη...

----------


## Νaval22

> *Δεμένο στην Ακτή Τζελέπη...*


τώρα μας τρέλανες! με τη μυτιληναρα στα νιάτα της

----------


## mastrovasilis

Να΄σται όλοι καλά για τις φωτό που μας παραχωρήσατε..Μπράβο σε όλους!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Mr Leo βάλτε και μια συνεταιρική για όλα τα παιδιά της Νελ.... :Very Happy: Ξέρετε τι λέω...

----------


## Leo

Ξέρω ξέρω... αλλά δεν το κάνω το αφήνω να τις ανεβάσεις εσύ όταν γυρίσεις στην Αθήνα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δικό σου έργο είναι.

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν είναι μόνο δικό μου έργο!!!Για αυτό το λέω...

----------


## Speedkiller

Αφού ο Leo δεν θέλει να και γω... :Razz:  Αφιερωμένες στον φίλο Leo και σε όσους το αγαπούν!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11322

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11323

----------


## Leo

Σε ευχαριστώ Speedkiller, να είσαι καλά και καλή συνέχεια στις διακοπές σου. Έχε με υπ όψη στην επιστροφή σου.... Για να γνωρίζει η παρέα τι υπονοούμενα είναι αυτά που μου λέει ο speedkiller, απλά σας λέω ότι παρακολουθούσα το syros observer και τον έτρεχα μια δεξιά να φωτογραφίσει τον Θεολόγο Π και μια αριστερά να φωτογραφίσει την Μυτιληνάρα που αφιέρωσε σε όλους τους φίλους της παραπάνω  :Very Happy: ..

----------


## Νaval22

που τον εστελνες δεξια και αριστερα? πάντως speedkiller μας πεθανες βραδιατικα ευγε!!! που τραβηχτηκαν οι φωτο

----------


## Leo

Στα ντεκς του Νήσος Χίος με το οποίο ταξίδευε... :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

το μυτιλήνη έκανε ημερήσιο να υποθέσω,τυχερός πάντως που πέρασαν τόσο κοντά

----------


## mastrovasilis

το μυτιλήνη έκανε ημερήσιο και ο speedkiller έγραφε χιλιόμετρα στα deck του Νήσος Χίος. Αχχχχχχχχχχ βρε Leo.....  Να΄σαι καλά που μοιράστηκες τις φωτο μαζί μας φίλε sppedkiller. :Wink:

----------


## 2nd mate

εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι λιγο απ'ολα, καταρχας απο μυτιληνη το ειδα να φευγει κατα τις 9 με μια ωρα καθυστερησης δηλαδη απο την κανονικη του ωρα,αν υπολογισουμε κατι το "ξεζουμισμα" του πλοιου φετος απο την εταιρεια,αν βαλουμε και μια σχετικη οικονομια που θα θελουν να κανουν στα πετρελαια του επομενως εχουμε αυτα τα αποτελεσματα. Το καημενο αν ειχε στομα θα τους φωναζε ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!:???:

----------


## erwdios

Ψάχνωντας, βρήκα μια φωτογραφία 2 χρόνων πίσω, ένα ήσυχο ανοιξιάτικο απόγευμα, λίγο πριν αφήσει εντελώς πίσω του τη Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## marsant

Ax καραβι ασπρο!Σπανιο φαινομενο πια...

----------


## iletal1

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία από το www.digital-camera.gr , από τον Κο Παράσχο Δεμερτζή με τίτλο ''ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ , ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ'' και σχόλιο : δύο διαφορετικής γενιας καράβια , λίγο μετά την αναχώρησή τους από το λιμάνι.

----------


## MYTILENE

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ,ΑΠΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ

----------


## iletal1

Και μια ακόμη από το ίδιο site αφιερωμένη στο φίλο MYTILENE για τα καλά του λόγια.(είναι λίγο εκτός θέματος αλλά η ανάγκη βλέπετε....);-)

119009728421067800.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου.Μας θύμισες παλιές καλές εποχές.Να είσαι καλά να μας χαρίζεις και άλλα τέτοια στολίδια :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Το Μυτιλήνη έτοιμο να υποδεχτεί τους σημερινούς επιβάτες του...
(Μου έκανε εντύπωση που έγερνε προς τα αριστερά...)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11771

----------


## STRATHGOS

Me fonto to feggari!!  :Wink: 
Εικόνα1368.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Το Μυτιλήνη έτοιμο να υποδεχτεί τους σημερινούς επιβάτες του...
> (Μου έκανε εντύπωση που έγερνε προς τα αριστερά...)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11771


θazileψe to aderfaki toy to rodan8i !!! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Μια φωτογραφία της Μυτιληνάρας με φόντο το κάστρο
100_6057.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στον πειραια αρχες Ιουλιου,αφιερωμενες σε ολους.

----------


## Νaval22

Ακουσα ότι το μυτιλήνη εντόπισε μετά τον απόπλου του ανθρωπο στη θάλασσα κατα πάσα πιθανότητα νεκρό δυστυχώς,οπότε περίμενε κάποια ώρα στη περιοχή αυτή μέχρι να έρθει το λιμενικό

----------


## kastro

Πες μας και την περιοχή.

----------


## dark_vts

28-07 απο Μυτιληνη για Πειραια στο αγαπημενο μου σημειο για να ταξιδευω... 
(διακρινεται καθαρα στα αριστερα η Τουρκια κ δεξια πιο αχνα η Χιος μας)

----------


## Νaval22

> Πες μας και την περιοχή.


1,5 μίλι έξω απο τα βατερά έγινε τελικά η ανεύρεση

----------


## scoufgian

> Ψάχνωντας, βρήκα μια φωτογραφία 2 χρόνων πίσω, ένα ήσυχο ανοιξιάτικο απόγευμα, λίγο πριν αφήσει εντελώς πίσω του τη Μυτιλήνη.


παλια,ωραια χρωματα...............ευχαριστουμε

----------


## alfistakias

Γεια σας κ απο εμενα... Απο το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης στις 10/08... Αφιερωμενη σε ολους... :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Τηλεφώνημα για βόμβα :Confused:  :Confused:  στο πλοίο σήμερα και οι επιβάτες περιμένουν έξω από το πλοίο με ντάλλα ήλιο να γίνει έλεγχος και να ξεκινήσει με μια καθυστέρηση λογικά.Για νεότερα θα σας ενημερώσω

----------


## Νaval22

κλασσική περίπτωση,κάποιος θα έχανε το πλοίο και βρήκε τη λύση  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## MYTILENE

Θα ήταν σε κανα BEACH BAR προς Μόλυβο μεριά και θα έπινε τα μοχιτάκια του,είδε την ώρα και σου λέει δε κάνω ένα τηλ για βόμβα:x :Mad: ??????Ξεκίνησε η φόρτωση κανονικά ευτυχώς.

----------


## dimitris

Και μια σημερινη αναχωρηση για τους φιλους της ΝΕΛ... για οσο υπαρχει ακομα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
mytilene.JPG

----------


## kastro

> Και μια σημερινη αναχωρηση για τους φιλους της ΝΕΛ... για οσο υπαρχει ακομα
> mytilene.JPG


Γιατί το λες αυτό ακούστηκε κάτι για το καράβι ότι θα φύγει.

----------


## dimitris

οχι φιλε μου αλλα με ολα αυτα που βλεπουμε στην ΝΕΛ ποτε δεν ξερεις τι γινεται

----------


## kastro

Είναι και το καράβι μικρό και παλιό,Και άμα μπήκε και στην ΝΕΛ ο Ιταλός τότε τι να λέμε.

----------


## marsant

Παντως απο την φωτογραφια φαινεται οτι το βαπορι μια συντηρησουλα την θελει.

----------


## laz94

Το Μυτιλήνη κουβεντιάζει με το Κνωσός Παλάς στον Πειραιά

----------


## taxman

> Το Μυτιλήνη κουβεντιάζει με το Κνωσός Παλάς στον Πειραιά


KALHSPERA  SE  OLOYS   ONTOS  TO PLOIO EINAI XALIA KAI ESOTERIKA  POLY XALIA SE KAMPINES  [BROMIKES]  ARKETA KAI XALIA SERBIS

----------


## STRATHGOS

> KALHSPERA SE OLOYS ONTOS TO PLOIO EINAI XALIA KAI ESOTERIKA POLY XALIA SE KAMPINES [BROMIKES] ARKETA KAI XALIA SERBIS


ti :shock: mipos milas gia allo plio edo milame gia to ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ E;:-?

----------


## dimitris!

Ταξίδεψα 9 Αυγουστου με το Μυτιλήνη, το καράβι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι όπως πριν 10 χρόνια αλλά ουτε βρωμικο το βρήκα ούτε παρατημένο.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

μια σημερινη απο την κοπιαστικη μου βολτα!!!!!


DSC00452.jpg

----------


## dimitris!

HFG 070.jpg
Αγαπημένο Μυτιλήνη

----------


## eliasaslan

Ωραίο βαπόρι το Μυτιλήνη...

----------


## dimitris!

mytilene_1973_11.jpg
Mετά μου λένε να μην γκρινιάζω που βαφτηκε το πλοίο μπλέ....:evil: :Mad: (Η φοτο είναι απο το site ,to fakta)

----------


## manolis m.

mia kai postares tin sigkekrimeni fwto file mou....eipa na anevasw auto....

----------


## sunflower

Φίλε Μανώλη, η φωτό που επεξεργάστηκες όντως μπορεί να αποδειχτεί προφητική! Υπάρχουν έντονες φήμες που θέλουν την ΑΝΕΚ  να ενδιαφέρεται για τιν απόκτηση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με σκοπό να το διπλώσει μαζί με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΙΣ στην γραμμή των Κυκλάδων!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Ωραίο βαπόρι το Μυτιλήνη...


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου! Καράβι με ωραίες γραμμές... Με ταυτότητα βρε αδερφέ!! Μακάρι να το συντηρούν και να το έχουμε αρκετά χρόνια ακόμα...

----------


## eliasaslan

Έτσι είναι φίλε Trakman, και έχει πανέμορφη πλώρη, αν και λευκό ήταν πολύ πιο ωραίο

----------


## Trakman

> Έτσι είναι φίλε Trakman, και έχει πανέμορφη πλώρη, αν και λευκό ήταν πολύ πιο ωραίο


Και γω νομίζω ότι το λευκό είναι το αυθεντικό βαπορίσιο χρώμα. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω στο μέλλον να ταξιδέψω μαζί του!

----------


## eliasaslan

Κι εγώ το ίδιο ελπίζω!! Όμορφα σκαριά, αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν συγκρίνονται με τα καινούργια πλοία...

----------


## Νaval22

..................................................  ......

----------


## dimitris

Λευκο και χωρις τα "NEL LINES" στα πλευρα 15 Σεμπτεβριου 2006!
mytilene.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Λευκο και χωρις τα "NEL LINES" στα πλευρα 15 Σεμπτεβριου 2006!
> mytilene.jpg


Πανέμορφο δείχνει! Λιτό και απέριττο. Μπράβο Δημήτρη!

----------


## samichri

και από εμένα μία φωτογραφία του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ τραβηγμένη πριν από 5 ημέρες στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## samichri

και μερικές ακόμη... με αγάπη

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο samichri! Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες και οι τρείς! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> και από εμένα μία φωτογραφία του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ τραβηγμένη πριν από 5 ημέρες στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.





> και μερικές ακόμη... με αγάπη





> Μπράβο samichri! Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες και οι τρείς!


Συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα!!!

----------


## samichri

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Πάρτε και άλλη μία.  :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

η πριγκηπεσσα ,πρωι πρωι ,στο λιμανι του Πειραια.αρκετος λαος στο μπαλκονακι κατω απο τη γεφυρα.........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13757

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13758

----------


## vinman

> η πριγκηπεσσα ,πρωι πρωι ,στο λιμανι του Πειραια.αρκετος λαος στο μπαλκονακι κατω απο τη γεφυρα.........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13757
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13758


Ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε scoufgian...Πολύ όμορφα αποτυπωμένο το ξημέρωμα... :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> η πριγκηπεσσα ,πρωι πρωι ,στο λιμανι του Πειραια.αρκετος λαος στο μπαλκονακι κατω απο τη γεφυρα.........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13757
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13758


ΧΙΛΙΑ *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!*

----------


## vinman

Και απο μένα τρείς φωτογραφίες χθές το μεσημέρι..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13813

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13814

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13815

----------


## samichri

> Και απο μένα τρείς φωτογραφίες χθές το μεσημέρι..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13813
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13814
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13815


Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Μπράβο !!!!!

----------


## Orion_v

Δεν ηθελα να βγαλω το καραβι σκετο , ηθελα να πεφτει η ματια και στο  background  εξισου, γιατι οπως το ειδα σαν συνολο μου αρεσε ..... 



P8230919.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Δεν ηθελα να βγαλω το καραβι σκετο , ηθελα να πεφτει η ματια και στο  background  εξισου, γιατι οπως το ειδα σαν συνολο μου αρεσε ..... 
> 
> 
> 
> P8230919.JPG


Γεια σου καλλιτέχνη!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## stelios_ag

Αυτά τα τεράστια πανό ήταν πολύ εντυπωσιακά όταν πρωτομπήκαν, αλλά τώρα έχουν χαλάσει από τον ήλιο και είναι σκέτη απογοήτευση. Πρέπει να τα αντικαταστήσουν!

----------


## Speedkiller

Και 2 από μένα απ το ταξίδι μου με το Νήσος Χίος

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14142

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14143


Αφιερωμένες στον φίλο Leo,Stefano P,Scoufgian και Roi Bandoin!!!

----------


## dimitris!

Χίος ώρα 6:00 το πρωί.Δε βάζω αυτή τη φωτογραφία τόσο για το πλοίο αλλά για την αίσθηση του να φτάνεις ξημερώματα στον τόπο σου (που τόσο αγαπάς) μετά απο 11 μήνες να βλέπεις το ξημέρωμα εκεί , να αναπνέεις καθαρό αέρα και γενικότερα να χρειάζεσαι κάποια ώρα  να προσαρμοστείς απο την χαβούζα της Αθήνας στην αύρα του Αιγαίου...Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το Forum άλλα κυρίως στους "Εγκλωβισμένους" (ένας εξ αυτών είμαι και εγώ)Αθηναίους...
HFG 078.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Χίος ώρα 6:00 το πρωί.Δε βάζω αυτή τη φωτογραφία τόσο για το πλοίο αλλά για την αίσθηση του να φτάνεις ξημερώματα στον τόπο σου (που τόσο αγαπάς) μετά απο 11 μήνες να βλέπεις το ξημέρωμα εκεί , να αναπνέεις καθαρό αέρα και γενικότερα να χρειάζεσαι κάποια ώρα να προσαρμοστείς απο την χαβούζα της Αθήνας στην αύρα του Αιγαίου...Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το Forum άλλα κυρίως στους "Εγκλωβισμένους" (ένας εξ αυτών είμαι και εγώ)Αθηναίους...
> HFG 078.jpg


φιλε δημητρη εισαι τυχερος που εφτασες 6 το πρωι γιατι συνηθως το πλοιο εφτανε 3μιση με 4 τα ξημερωματα στη Χιο κι εβλεπες το μαυρο σκοταδι

----------


## jvrou

> Χίος ώρα 6:00 το πρωί.Δε βάζω αυτή τη φωτογραφία τόσο για το πλοίο αλλά για την αίσθηση του να φτάνεις ξημερώματα στον τόπο σου (που τόσο αγαπάς) μετά απο 11 μήνες να βλέπεις το ξημέρωμα εκεί , να αναπνέεις καθαρό αέρα και γενικότερα να χρειάζεσαι κάποια ώρα να προσαρμοστείς απο την χαβούζα της Αθήνας στην αύρα του Αιγαίου...Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το Forum άλλα κυρίως στους "Εγκλωβισμένους" (ένας εξ αυτών είμαι και εγώ)Αθηναίους...


Μοναδική αίσθηση!!! :Very Happy:  την ένοιωσα διαβάζοντας και θυμήθηκα τις τόσες φορές που το έχω νοιώσει αυτό.

----------


## gtogias

Και στα λευκά ήταν κούκλα και στα (έστω και ξεφτισμένα) μπλε.

----------


## Trakman

> Και στα λευκά ήταν κούκλα και στα (έστω και ξεφτισμένα) μπλε.


Λευκά, λευκά!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

η αληθεια ΕΙΝΑΙ οτι κ εμενα στα λευκα μου αρεσε.περα απο αυτο το μπλε της νελ(η αποχρωση) δεν μαρεσει καθολου

----------


## kastro

Και εγώ τα άσπρα προτιμώ,το φαντάζεσται πως θα ήταν και με άσπρα φουγάρα.

----------


## Trakman

> Και εγώ τα άσπρα προτιμώ,το φαντάζεσται πως θα ήταν και με άσπρα φουγάρα.


Έχεις δίκιο! Σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο!

----------


## Leo

Με βάζετε σε πειρασμό και θα το πώ. Καλομελετάτε και έρχεται το *λευκό* (σκαρί) ενώ η τσιμινιέρα δεν ξέρω τι θα φορέσει. Τα αυτοκόλλητα για τα αυτοκίνητα μάλλον δε θα χαμογελούν. Κάτι τέτοιο πήρε το αυτί μου εμένα και ενώ δεν το εύχομαι το περιμένω. Πάντως στην γραμμή μπορεί και να μείνει αν οι αλλαγές το επιτρέψουν. Θα δούμε οι μέρες πλησιάζουν...  :Cool:

----------


## Speedkiller

Kαι το κακό είναι οτι ο Leo δεν παρακούει κ εύκολα... :Very Happy:  :Mad:

----------


## Νικόλας

άλλωστε το έχουμε αναφέρει και στο θέμα της ΝΕΛ τελικά έμαθα που τα πήγεναν τα εξαρτήματα του βαποριού πηνένανε και τα πούλαγαν 
πάντως ξέρω ότι μέχρι τον οκτώμβριο θα έχει ξελαθαρήσει το θέμα

----------


## polykas

Είπα να τραβήξω χθές και μία φωτογραφία στο αγαπημένο Μυτιλήνη γιατί??????????


4.jpg

----------


## Orion_v

Kαι μια πρυμα ....

P8230922.JPG

----------


## nickosps

Στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 8/8/08.(Φωτο πάνω από την Ροδάνθη)

----------


## Orion_v

Σημερα την ωρα της δυσης στον Πειραια ...

P9071559.JPG

P9071574.JPG

P9071579.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα τις εκπληκτικες σε χρωμα φωτογραφιες του φιλου Orion V να αφιερωσω σε ολους τους ΝΕΛιτες την ωραια τους κυρια...

----------


## MYTILENE

ΜΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΧΑΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!Προτείνω να του αλλάξουν και όνομα:ΧΑΝΙΑ με νηολόγιο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ!!!!!ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ρε συ Στέφανε σόρρυ κιόλας αλλά λες αυτό να είναι που μας καίει?Να το κάνουν ότι θέλουν αν είναι να πουληθεί...Και στης ουγκαντας το νηολόγιο να εγγραφεί (αν υπάρχει) προσωπικά δε μου καίγεται καρφί!!!Ας το ομομασουν και χανιά αν γουστάρουν...Μυτιλήνη χωρίς τα συνιάλα και το έμβλημα της ΝΕΛ είναι κακοποίηση του Μυτιλήνη που γνωρίζουμε...Το όνομα Μυτιλήνη θα είναι πια μια γελοία ψευτοβιτρίνα :Mad: !!!Mytilene με πρόλαβες...

----------


## manolis m.

Adiko gia auto to karavi kai tin etairia tou pou dimiourgithikan mesa apo tin agapi gia to nisi na kataligoun etsi!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Παιδιά μόλις μου ήρθε το Θείο όραμα... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15795

----------


## manolis m.

Pas mou fenetai firi firi file speedkiller gia na se arxisei stis grigores o stefanos !! xexexe plakitsa etsi!!  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## kastro

Σαν πολεμικό είναι.

----------


## manolis m.

Nomizw pws exeis valei anapoda to sima..mpainei meta apo ta grammata prima!! :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Μανώλη νομίζω πως έχεις δίκιο αλλά έτσι μου άρεσε καλύτερα το "ΧΑΝΙΑ"  :Very Happy: !!!
Όσο για τον Στέφανο νομίζω πως με καταλαβαίνει κ δεν μου κρατά κακία!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Ennoeitai pws den sou krataei kakia etsi kai allws xaritologontws to eipa auto prin!!To ''XANIA'' e ??? To vaptises kiolas ??? Kai na pw tin amrtia mou mou aresei kiolas!!

----------


## Νaval22

τετοια να λετε να μπαίνουν ιδέες στην ΑΝΕΚ,πάντως εκείνος που θα του αρεσει περισσότερο και θα το καταχαρεί θα είναι ο Leo :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά λίγο σαν chat το κάναμε. Στο φόρουμ γράφουμε την άποψη μας και αφήνουμε κι άλλους ανθρώπους να μιλήσουν νομίζω...

----------


## eliasaslan

Όπως πάντα ο δάσκαλος captain Leo επαναφέρει την τάξη... κλασικά... γεια σου captain! καλά σας κάνει δεν ντρέπεστε.... :Very Happy:  :Wink:  όχι τώρα πέρα από την πλακα, πιστεύω ότι το Μυτιλήνη, είναι φτιαγμένο για να είναι η Μυτιλήνη, ούτε χανιά, ότε Ηράκλεια....

----------


## panthiras1

Εξ άλλου, τι να κάνει η ΑΝΕΚ ένα πλοίο 35 ετών; ¶ν θέλει μεγάλα πλοία έχει τα δικά της.

----------


## dimitris

Ξερουμε κατι γιατι το Μυτιληνη μετα τον καταπλου του στον Πειραια και μολις αποβιβαση οχηματα κι επιβατες θα παει στα 200αρια?( 240-241 ) διπλα στο "Ρομιλντα?

----------


## scoufgian

> Ξερουμε κατι γιατι το Μυτιληνη μετα τον καταπλου του στον Πειραια και μολις αποβιβαση οχηματα κι επιβατες θα παει στα 200αρια?( 240-241 ) διπλα στο "Ρομιλντα?


μαλλον παει για μικροεπισκευη ,μετα το μικροστουκαρισμα που εριξε τη παρασκευη, αν δεν κανω λαθος ,στο λιμανι της Χιου

----------


## moutsokwstas

το ματιασαμε! κι ακομα δεν εβαλε τα καινουρια του σινιαλα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Συμφωνα με έγκυρες πληροφορίες το Μυτιλήνη είναι ήδη στα διακοσάρια δίπλα στο Ρομίλντα...

----------


## dimitris

Speedkiller εχω και ποιο εγκυρη πηγη... μπαλκονι :Razz:  και πηγε και με αναποδα απο την θεση του που ηταν δεμενο :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Μην το λες φίλε Δημήτρη...Τα "άγρυπνα μάτια" του Nautilia το είδαν κ μου το είπαν.... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Κρύβε λόγια Speedlkiller!!!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

Τα λαγονικά του λιμανιού πρόφθασαν τα νέα αλλα δεν έβαλαν φωτογραφία να χαρεί ο λαός,δείτε τώρα τη καραβάρα μας στα 200άρια 

mytilene.jpg

----------


## Leo

Είναι βέβαιο Στέφανε ότι δεν είσουν εκεί. ¨Αργησε μα λιστα να την φωτογραφίσεις γιατί έιναι νύχτα. Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία όμως. Το καλό να λέγεται  :Very Happy: .

----------


## kastro

Μόλις που αναχώρησε γα να κάνει παρέα με το Ρομίλντα.

----------


## Leo

:Wink:  Σωστός και απίκου!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Paizei na ginei allagi sinialwn twra ?????

----------


## MYTILENE

> Paizei na ginei allagi sinialwn twra ?????


Πλάκα κάνεις :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Πλάκα κάνεις


Pedia den prokete na gini tipota mexri na figi i anastoli diekprafmatefsis tis metoxis meliga logia afou i metoxes einai pagomenes den mpori na agorasi i ANEK  OUTE MIA METOXI ! kai ka8e anek :lol:

----------


## Νaval22

Για τον φίλο dimitri

000_0516.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Ευχαριστω Stefanos_p :Wink: 
και για τις πληροφοριες επισης :Very Happy: 
ωραιο το Μυτιληνη αλλα ΝΕΛιτης δεν γινομαι :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Στο μπροστινό μπαλκόνι του Μυτιλήνη μια συννεφιασμένη μέρα με κυματάκι...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16343

----------


## manolis m.

katapliktiki fwtografia speedkiller!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

nelites telika brika simera META APO POLES MERES !!! tin tenia poy protagonisti to ploio mas !! EXEI GAMO TA PLANA apo aeros kai apo ypobrixies  liψi !! to exo agorasi idi! :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Gia ton stefano ekseraitika !!! Mytilinara & Theofilaras !!!

theofilos & mytilini.JPG

----------


## laz94

> nelites telika brika simera META APO POLES MERES !!! tin tenia poy protagonisti to ploio mas !! EXEI GAMO TA PLANA apo aeros kai apo ypobrixies liψi !! to exo agorasi idi!


Ρε στρατηγέ πες μας ποιά ταινία είναι αυτή...! Δήλαδή να μείνουμε με την απορία θες??? :Wink:  Να μην θαυμάσουμε και εμείς την Μυτιληνάρα???

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Ρε στρατηγέ πες μας ποιά ταινία είναι αυτή...! Δήλαδή να μείνουμε με την απορία θες??? Να μην θαυμάσουμε και εμείς την Μυτιληνάρα???


oxi opoios kati to 8eli poli to briski!! ok omos epidi eimai kalo pedi kati 8a kano!! alla den pistebo na to brite giati ayti i tenia itane se kaseta kai tora pleon den iparxoun kasetes opote !! ego omos to brika se dvd !! se ligo 8a to galo antitipa kai 8a ta poulao!!30 to ena xi ix plaka kano.. otan pao spiti 8a do pos legete kai 8a sas to po!:lol:

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΧΙΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΑΠΟΒΙΒΑΣΤΗΚΕ

Εικόνα1602.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΧΙΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΑΠΟΒΙΒΑΣΤΗΚΕ
> 
> Εικόνα1602.jpg


Ποιός κόσμος ρε STRATHGOS???? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Πέντε άτομα?!!!Ωραία φώτο

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Ποιός κόσμος ρε STRATHGOS????!!!Πέντε άτομα?!!!Ωραία φώτο


basika ego abgala to ploio epidi eixe kai feggari e kai eixe kai 5 6 fitites kai ipa katse na tous bgalo poy pernane!!:lol:

----------


## vinman

..και λίγο απο Μυτιλήνη...!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16703

----------


## dimitris

Και μια "Μυτιληνη" στην Μυτιληνη!!!
mytilene.jpg

----------


## dark_vts

Σημερα (19/9) κατα την αναχωρηση του, απο που αλλου, απ΄το κοκκινο φυσικα!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Ωραίος Dark!!!Να δούμε ως πότε θα συνεχίσει να είναι μπλε...

----------


## dark_vts

> Ωραίος Dark!!!Να δούμε ως πότε θα συνεχίσει να είναι μπλε...


 
ελπιζω για πολυυυυ καιρο ακομη...
(βεβαια αμα ηταν και ''στα λευκα'' θα ηταν ακομη καλυτερα) :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Telika pws legeti tainia Stratige ????

----------


## sunflower

Kαι εδω η ''αστερατη'' Μυτιληναρα ως VEGA με τα πρωτα τησ σινιαλα επι HIGASHI Nihon Ferry !

vega-higashi nihon.jpg

----------


## dimitris!

Ε πείτε μου τώρα αυτό το πλοίο απο Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου δε το κάναμε Anjelina Jolie????

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Telika pws legeti tainia Stratige ????


lipame pou 8a sas stenaxoriso alla 8a prepi na perimenete mexri tin tetarti pou 8a epistreψo stin a8ina giati tora eimai stin lesvo.. opote katalabenete!!:lol:

----------


## scoufgian

> Για τον φίλο dimitri
> 
> 000_0516.jpg


γεια σου ρε στεφανε με τα διαμαντια σου.πανεμορφη.ευγε!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

πριν 5 λεπτά έμαθα ότι στις 30 το βαπόρι δένει

----------


## Νaval22

> Ε πείτε μου τώρα αυτό το πλοίο απο Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου δε το κάναμε Anjelina Jolie????


Μια χαρά ήταν και πρίν αλλά βέβαια μετά έγινε ακόμα πιο ωραίο

----------


## manolis m.

Onta itan wraia kai prin !!!Symfwnw me ton stefano apolyta!!

----------


## Nautikos II

> ελπιζω για πολυυυυ καιρο ακομη... 
> (βεβαια αμα ηταν και ''στα λευκα'' θα ηταν ακομη καλυτερα)


Μια φωτο οταν ηταν ακομα στα λευκα
MYTILENE [1].jpg
Πηγη Earth

----------


## scoufgian

> Μια φωτο οταν ηταν ακομα στα λευκα
> MYTILENE [1].jpg


α ρε βαποραρος.............μπραβο σακη για την ευρεση της φωτογραφιας.πολυ ωραια

----------


## dark_vts

> Μια φωτο οταν ηταν ακομα στα λευκα
> MYTILENE [1].jpg


 
Γεια σου Σακη με τα ωραια σου! :Wink:

----------


## waterman

και 2 σημερινές φωτογραφίες στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης
moto_0162.jpg
moto_0163.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> και 2 σημερινές φωτογραφίες στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης


ευχαριστουμε φιλε waterman για το ρεπορταζ απο το ακρτικο νησι.Πολυ ωραιες :Wink:  :Wink: Κι απ οτι βλεπω πρεπει να παμε κι επειγοντως για δεξαμενισμο.Καλομελετα κι ερχεται θα μου πεις.........

----------


## helatros68

Το Μυτιληνη στον Σαρωνικο στις 8.8.2008
mytilene.jpg

----------


## kastro

> ευχαριστουμε φιλε waterman για το ρεπορταζ απο το ακρτικο νησι.Πολυ ωραιεςΚι απ οτι βλεπω πρεπει να παμε κι επειγοντως για δεξαμενισμο.Καλομελετα κι ερχεται θα μου πεις.........


Στο θέμα δεξαμενισμός επιβατικών πλοίων δεν το έχουμε βάλει ακόμα και θέλω να ρωτήσω αν πάει Ελευσίνα η Πέραμα.

----------


## manolis m.

Perama file mou!

----------


## kastro

> Στο θέμα δεξαμενισμός επιβατικών πλοίων δεν το έχουμε βάλει ακόμα και θέλω να ρωτήσω αν πάει Ελευσίνα η Πέραμα.






> Perama file mou!


Μόλις είδα στο θέμα του δεξαμενισμού ότι το έβαλε σήμερα ένας άλλος φίλος.

----------


## manolis m.

Kai ena diafimistiko tou MYTILINI ws VEGA stin Iapwnia...Afierwmni se olous tous NELites!

Leaflet 1990 File0004.jpg
Leaflet 1985 File0008.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Kai ena diafimistiko tou MYTILINI ws VEGA stin Iapwnia...Afierwmni se olous tous NELites!
> 
> Leaflet 1990 File0004.jpg
> Leaflet 1985 File0008.jpg



γραφεις φιλε μου μανωλη με τα γιαπωνεζακια!!!!!!μια ερωτηση...το μυτιληνη ειναι αδερφακι με το κεφαλονια?

----------


## marsant

Οχι με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ειναι.Παντως μοιαζουν οντως οι γραμμες γιατι ειναι απο το ιδιο ναυπηγειο.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Οχι με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ειναι.Παντως μοιαζουν οντως οι γραμμες γιατι ειναι απο το ιδιο ναυπηγειο.



ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε marsant!!!ναι οντως μοιαζουν πολυ!!!βασικα καπου το ειχα ακουσει κιολασ....απλα τωρα που μου το ειπεσ παραξενευτικα λιγο...γτ το ροδαωθη φενεται μεγαλυτερο απο το μυτιληνη εκτοσ κι αυτο δεν παιζει ρολο!

----------


## geogre222

> Kai ena diafimistiko tou MYTILINI ws VEGA stin Iapwnia...Afierwmni se olous tous NELites!
> 
> Leaflet 1990 File0004.jpg
> Leaflet 1985 File0008.jpg


καλα μας εστειλες αδιαβαστους τωρα με το υλικο αυτο!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Euxaristw poly paides...Ontws ta Mytilini & Rodanthi moiazoun poli me to Kefalonia...!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Euxaristw poly paides...Ontws ta Mytilini & Rodanthi moiazoun poli me to Kefalonia...!!



ναι μοιαζουν πολυ αλλα το κεφαλλονια ειναι αρκετα μικροτερο η ειναι ιδεα μου?

----------


## manolis m.

Nai einai mikrotero kata 18 metra..

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Nai einai mikrotero kata 18 metra..



οκ μανωλη σε ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## marsant

Kαι να συμπληρωσω τον φιλο Μανωλη με χαρακτηριστηκα μεσα απο τις σελιδες του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ.Πιο συγκεκριμενα
 ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ μηκος 138,3-Πλατος 22,4-μηχανες 2Χ Pielstick συν.ισχ 18900hp-μεγ ταχ21,5
   ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ μηκος 136,7-Πλατος 22,4-μηχανες 2Χ Pielstick συν.ισχ 19200hp-μεγ ταχ 23
ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ μηκος 120,8-Πλατος 17,2-μηχανες 2Χ Pielstick συν.ισχ 13900hp-μεγ ταχ 21


βεβαια αυτη την στιγμη δεν εχουν καμια σχεση οι ταχυτητες αυτες με μια εξαιρεση το ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ το οποιο ειναι το μονο που 20αριζει ακομα και ειναι γενικα πιο γρηγορο απο τα αλλα 2,και ακολουθει το Μυτιληνη και τελευταιο το Ροδανθη που απο το πιο γρηγορο ειναι πια το πιο αργο της..''παρεας''

----------


## manolis m.

euxaristoume file Marsant!!

----------


## manolis m.

Kai edw i ananeomeni ekdosi tou filladiou tis VEGAS to 1990..ligo dld prin perasei stin diaxeirisi tis Nel...
Leaflet 1990 Vega.jpg

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα τουλάχιστον δεν έγερνε αισθητά προς τα αριστερά...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19191

----------


## manolis m.

Poli omorfi i ''primatsa'' sou file Vinman!

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ Η ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑΤΕ ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΛΙΟΤΙΣΕΣ ΗΡΘΕ Η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΩ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΑΓΟΝΙΣΤΗ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΛΟΙΟ Η ΤΑΙΝΕΙΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ..........
 :Razz: <<UNDER PRESSURE>> :Very Happy: 
*Υ/Σ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΗ ΒΡΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΔΑΝΙΣΩ*  :Cool:

----------


## manolis m.

Stratige ena megalo thnx an kai den eimai Nelitis!  :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Βρήκα τυχαία ενα site με αεροφωτογραφίες. Εκει υπάρχουν τοπία, βουνά, νησιά και άλλα. Επίσης και πλοία! Εχει κάτι φωτο.........................!!!!!!!!!! Ορίστε και μια με την Μυτιληνάρα που βρήκα εκεί

Πηγή: www.airphotos.gr /αξιοθέατα / πλοια

----------


## MYTILENE

Είσαι άπαιχτος ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!Α ρε ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ!!!1

----------


## Speedkiller

Και μια σημερινή λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21385

----------


## kastro

Εκείνη την ώρα εγώ ήμουνα απέναντι στον καταπέλτη.

----------


## STRATHGOS

Ime orgismenos 8a po 3 leξis kai 8a dite kai monisas to giati stin foto pou akolou8i.. aidia...esxos...kai ntropi gia to ploio kai tin eteria!!
to ploio auto elampe kai me tin parodo to xronon to afinoune stin mira tou esxos ntropi stous ipeu8inoys tis eterias prepi na gelane oloi osi ta blepou kai tin anebasa edo meskopo na tin doyn kiali:evil:

----------


## eliasaslan

Στρατηγέ μου, χωρίς παρεξήγηση - προς Θεού - αλλά επειδή δυστηχώς εγώ δε διακρίνω κατι μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας εξηγήσεις που ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα?

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μπορεις να θαυμασεις τα φρεσκοβαμμενα Μουστακια του αδελφου με Ελληνικες Καταβολες λογω ελλειψης αισθητικης απο τους συγχρονους "καραβοκυρηδες"...
OUZOUD.jpg

----------


## heraklion

> Μπορεις να θαυμασεις τα φρεσκοβαμμενα Μουστακια του αδελφου με Ελληνικες Καταβολες λογω ελλειψης αισθητικης απο τους συγχρονους "καραβοκυρηδες"...OUZOUD.jpg


Αυτός είναι αδερφός του Θεόφιλου.

----------


## manolis m.

I Fedra einai!

----------


## moutsokwstas

για τα μυτιληνη και θεοφιλος, αυτες ειναι οι κοινες διαπιστωσεις, τα εχουν τα χρονακια τους, γι αυτο φωναζουμε εδω και καιρο. εκαναν τον κυκλο τους. επομενο βημα, η αντικατασταση τους.

----------


## aeghina

Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΝΕΛ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΟΛΥΕΞΟΔΑ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΩΛΗΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΓΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ. ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΒΟΡΕΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ. ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΕΛ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.

----------


## STRATHGOS

MPENONTAS STO NISI
23102008033.jpg

23102008035.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Μια απο τις πιο όμορφες στιγμές του ταξιδιού πρωί να βγαίνεις στα μπροστινά μπαλκονάκια του μυτιλήνη κι έτσι όπως περιμένεις τη είσοδο στο λιμάνι και καθώς σε χτυπάει ο φρέσκος αέρας του αιγαίου,να χαζεύεις το ήλιο να ξεπροβάλει στα δεξιά σου απο τα παράλια της μικράς ασίας και απο τα αριστερά σου να θαυμάζεις της αρχοντικές συνοικίες της Μυτιλήνης,να γιατί η Λέσβος γέννησε τόσους ποιητές και ονομάστηκε το νησί του ήλιου :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Μια απο τις πιο όμορφες στιγμές του ταξιδιού πρωί να βγαίνεις στα μπροστινά μπαλκονάκια του μυτιλήνη κι έτσι όπως περιμένεις τη είσοδο στο λιμάνι και καθώς σε χτυπάει ο φρέσκος αέρας του αιγαίου,να χαζεύεις το ήλιο να ξεπροβάλει στα δεξιά σου απο τα παράλια της μικράς ασίας και απο τα αριστερά σου να θαυμάζεις της αρχοντικές συνοικίες της Μυτιλήνης,να γιατί η Λέσβος γέννησε τόσους ποιητές και ονομάστηκε το νησί του ήλιου


και να προσθεσω τη μπουρου του πλοιου να χτυπαει καθως μπαινεις στο λιμανι.........αχ!!απιστευτες στιγμες

----------


## Vortigern

Μια απο εμενα για τους Μυτιλινιους κ τους λατρεις αυτου του καραβιου.

----------


## cmitsos

πότε αρχίζει δρομολόγια πάλι?

----------


## Speedkiller

Γιατι πότε σταμάτησε δηλαδή?

----------


## Νaval22

σταματάει τη δευτέρα για μια βδομάδα

----------


## Speedkiller

Και θα μείνει η γραμμή χωρίς κανένα πλοιο της ΝΕΛ???Ουτε τον ταξιάρχη???

----------


## cmitsos

με κανένα φίλε μου.... :Confused:

----------


## manolis m.

To thema einai na min monimopoithei auti i katastasi!

----------


## gvaggelas

Πότε αναμένεται να επιστρέψει το Μυτιλήνη στα δρομολόγια μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του?

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Πότε αναμένεται να επιστρέψει το Μυτιλήνη στα δρομολόγια μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του?


TIN PARASKIBI PROTA O 8EOS!:lol:

----------


## sylver23

> βουλομένο γράμμα διαβάζεις speedkiller
> χθές είχα μια συζήτηση με μια γνωστή μου που ήρθε απο το νησί,και μου λέει άσε πούλησαν όλα τα καράβια και άφησαν μόνο ένα σαπιοκάραβο στη μυτιλήνη,της λέω ποιο?και μου κάνει το λισσός


κατσε να το πουμε και αλλιως-ασε πουλησαν ολα τα καινουργια καραβια  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: και αφησαν /.......

ελεος

----------


## scoufgian

οποιος μπορει και εχει οπτικη επαφη ,με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ,ας μας ενημερωσει ,για το που βρισκεται,γιατι σημερα ειναι ημερα δεξαμενισμου του και το AIS το δειχνει να βολταρει κλασικα στο χατζηκυριακειο.Μαλλον θα χει λαικη σημερα εκει και πηγε να ψωνισει:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ειναι κανονικά πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο με κάποιο από τα Knossos/Festos Palace!(Στη γνωστή του θέση στον Πειραιά)

----------


## scoufgian

> Ειναι κανονικά πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο με κάποιο από τα Knossos/Festos Palace!(Στη γνωστή του θέση στον Πειραιά)


να σαι καλα speedkiller για τη πληροφορηση.......

----------


## STRATHGOS

πριν μιση ωρα γυρισα απο το λιμανι και ηταν ακομα εκει απορω το γιατι.. :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Επειδή δεξαμενή είναι γεμάτη φανταζομαι...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Επειδή δεξαμενή είναι γεμάτη φανταζομαι...


KAI TOTES GITI TO BGALANE!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  PANTOS KATI ILIKIOMENES GINEKES!! ROTAGANE KAI LEGANE I MIA STIN ALA NA BORI AFOU EINAI EDO TO MITILINI GIATI MAS IPAN DEN EXEI DROMOLOGIA!! KAI LEO EXEI BGI GIA SINTIRISI!! KAI LENE A GIAYTO!!:lol:

----------


## Speedkiller

> KAI TOTES GITI TO BGALANE!!


Δεν τα υπολόγισαν καλά οι τύποι της δεξαμενής και καθυστέρησαν μάλλον!Για σήμερα είχε προγραμματιστεί πάντως να πάει δεξαμενή!

----------


## STRATHGOS

Μμμ! ξerei telika kanenas pote 8a pai e e e! :Mad: 
pantos to proi kati kanane ston katapelti!:lol:

----------


## MYTILENE

Έγκυρη πηγή με ενημέρωσε οτι το πλοίο ανέβηκε σήμερα δεξαμενή.Δευτέρα πρωί κάνει δοκιμαστικό και το απογευμα της ίδιας ημέρας ξεκινάει και πάλι δρομολόγια,φρεσκοπλυμένο και φρεσκοβαμμένο  :Wink: !!!

----------


## kastro

> Έγκυρη πηγή με ενημέρωσε οτι το πλοίο ανέβηκε σήμερα δεξαμενή.Δευτέρα πρωί κάνει δοκιμαστικό και το απογευμα της ίδιας ημέρας ξεκινάει και πάλι δρομολόγια,φρεσκοπλυμένο και φρεσκοβαμμένο !!!


Μακάρι να το δούμε άσπρο.

----------


## Νaval22

> Μακάρι να το δούμε άσπρο.


μη ξύνεις πληγές  :Mad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Σήμερα στο Πέραμα...Αφιερωνένες στους καλούς φίλους Finnpartner,Leo StefanoP (που είναι κ η αδυναμία του),στο Roi Bandoin για τις παλιές καλές φώτο που μας χαρίζει,στον Alcaeo και σε όλους τους Νελίτες και μη...Scoufgian εσύ δεν πιάνεσαι για νελίτης ε??? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22189

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22190

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22191

----------


## kastro

Ακριβώς τις ίδιες φωτογραφίες βγάλαμε.

----------


## Thanasis89

Να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον speedkiller ! Είναι φοβερές ! Να 'σαι καλά ρε παιδί που μας στέλνεις εδώ στην άκρη της Ελλάδας τέτοιες φωτογραφίες !  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Speedkiller είσαι άψογος, φοβερές φωτο. Μπράβο!!!

----------


## dimitris!

Και απο μένα ενα μπράβο για τις φοτο!Απο τι φαίνεται το χρειαζόταν επειγόντως το φρεσκάρισματακι..

----------


## scoufgian

> Scoufgian εσύ δεν πιάνεσαι για νελίτης ε???
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22189
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22190
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22191


απο τη στιγμη που μπηκε προεδρος των Νελιτων o Leo αποχωρησα:!::!:.καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες

----------


## Nautikos II

> Σήμερα στο Πέραμα...Αφιερωνένες στους καλούς φίλους Finnpartner,Leo StefanoP (που είναι κ η αδυναμία του),στο Roi Bandoin για τις παλιές καλές φώτο που μας χαρίζει,στον Alcaeo και σε όλους τους Νελίτες και μη...Scoufgian εσύ δεν πιάνεσαι για νελίτης ε???
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22189
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22190
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22191


Παντα τελειος

----------


## MYTILENE

SPEEDKILLER καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ που έκανες άμεσα αυτό που έπρεπε και πήγες στη καραβάρα για φώτο,οι φώτο αν ήμουν και γώ στους τυχερούς που τις αφιέρωσες θα έλεγα οτι είναι πολύ ΚΑΛΕΣ :Razz: ,τώρα και μετά τη σωρεία λαθών που έκανες -όπως να πείς το scoufgian οτι δεν είναι ΝΕΛΙΤΗΣ πχ :Razz: .ή να μην μου τις αφιερώσεις θα πώ οτι αγγίζουν τη....... μετριότητα......ΟΡΙΑΚΑ :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Mytilene αυτό στο scoufgian το είπα γιατί μου την είπε στο θέμα του Orient Queen... :Razz: Όσο για το ότι δεν στις αφιέρωσα έχεις δίκιο...Να ακόμα μια λοιπόν στον Mytilene στον στρατηγό που γιορτάζει,(ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ!!!) στον scoufgian και τον moutsokwsta!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22214

----------


## scoufgian

> Mytilene αυτό στο scoufgian το είπα γιατί μου την είπε στο θέμα του Orient Queen...Όσο για το ότι δεν στις αφιέρωσα έχεις δίκιο...Να ακόμα μια λοιπόν στον Mytilene στον στρατηγό που γιορτάζει,(ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ!!!) στον scoufgian και τον moutsokwsta!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22214


με φωναξε κανεις?εδω ειμαι!!!λοιπον για αλλη μια φορα να ευχαριστησω το ενεργο μελος της nel lines,κ.κ. speedkiller και να του υπενθυμισω μια φραση.αμα δεν βαλει λιγο απο μυτιληνη θα σκασει αυτος......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

nel.jpg
ευχαριστω κι ανταποδιδω στο φιλο μου speedkiller μια φοτογραφια στις 5 νοεμβριου 2008. επισης ειναι αφιερωμενη και συνοδευομενη με τα χρονια πολλα στους μυτιληνιους για τη σημερινη ημερα-απελευθερωση της λεσβου- και σε οσους γιορταζουν.

----------


## Νaval22

MYTILENΕ μη στεναχωριέσαι η επόμενη είναι αφιερωμένη μόνο σε σένα  :Very Happy: 
ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝαρα!!! ολε!!
100_6640.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Αντε ρε Στέφανε, εγώ εσένα περίμενα για να το δω βαμμένο!!!Ευχαριστούμε!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

ΣΤΕΦΑΝΑΡΑ φίλε μου τι τέλεια φώτο είναι αυτή!!!!Αντε μωρε ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ. :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Αντε μωρε ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ.


εσυ παρε μια διημερη αποβολη απο το forum γιατι δεν ειναι εκφρασεις αυτες.......που βρισκεσαι στο γηπεδο?η κοπελα μεχρι και τα βρακια της κατεβασε για παρτη σου βρωμονελιτη και της μιλας ετσι?για περασε απο το γραφειο αμεσως!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:



> MYTILENΕ μη στεναχωριέσαι η επόμενη είναι αφιερωμένη μόνο σε σένα 
> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝαρα!!! ολε!!



κι εσυ επειδη της κανεις τα γλυκα ματια εν ωρα εργασιας, παρε κι εσυ μια διημερη αποβολη .καλο θα σου κανει για να τη σκεφτεσαι περισσοτερο αυτες τις δυο ημερες που δεν θα μπορεις να μπεις στο forum..........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## leonidas

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα...:mrgreen::lol:
Καλα ε τελεια τα λες scoufgian...
Κυριε Διευθυντα !

----------


## MYTILENE

> εσυ παρε μια διημερη αποβολη απο το forum γιατι δεν ειναι εκφρασεις αυτες.......που βρισκεσαι στο γηπεδο?η κοπελα μεχρι και τα βρακια της κατεβασε για παρτη σου βρωμονελιτη και της μιλας ετσι?για περασε απο το γραφειο αμεσως!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> κι εσυ επειδη της κανεις τα γλυκα ματια εν ωρα εργασιας, παρε κι εσυ μια διημερη αποβολη .καλο θα σου κανει για να τη σκεφτεσαι περισσοτερο αυτες τις δυο ημερες που δεν θα μπορεις να μπεις στο forum..........:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Στέφανε τι λέει αυτός ρε?????Πάρε.... blanco και σβήστον από το fun club της *ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΝΕΛ* !!!!!Αντε ρε ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ γίνε κουκλάρα και επέστρεψε γιατί μας έλειψες

----------


## MYTILENE

:Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Κάτι μου λέει πως μια ψυχή ξημεροβραδιάζεται στη δεξαμενή του Περάματος παρέα με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΚΙ μας και δε ξεκολλάει....... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: !!!

----------


## Νaval22

ποιος να ναί,ποιος να ναι; :Very Happy:  σήμερα πάντως βραδιάσαμε στο λιοντάρι μετά την εκδήλωση,οπότε η μυτιληνάρα έμεινε στην άκρη και δεν με είδε σήμερα  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> οπότε η μυτιληνάρα έμεινε στην άκρη και δεν με είδε σήμερα


ευτυχως ησυχασε η κοπελα............... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

δεν λες τον λογο ομως.πειναγε ο κυριος και αν και τον εφαγα και αυτον και τον μαστροπαναγο να παμε προς περαμα αφου αφησαμε τον κωστα πηρα ενα ωραιοτατο ΟΧΙ σαν απαντηση

----------


## MYTILENE

> δεν λες τον λογο ομως.πειναγε ο κυριος και αν και τον εφαγα και αυτον και τον μαστροπαναγο να παμε προς περαμα αφου αφησαμε τον κωστα πηρα ενα ωραιοτατο ΟΧΙ σαν απαντηση


Tι είναι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι ρε sylver?Ημαρτον.Το νου τους μόνον στο στομαχάκι τους τον έχουν :Razz:  :Razz: ,εμάς που είμαστε μακριά δε μας σκέφτονται καθόλου ποια??
ΥΓ:Έπρεπε να τους παρατήσεις σε κανα ''βρώμικο'' και να πας μόνος :Razz: 
ΥΓ2:Βγήκε από τη δεξαμενή,ξέρουμε?????

----------


## scoufgian

και για να σ εχουμε ενημερο φιλε Mytilene ,το πλοιο σου επεσε απο τη δεξαμενη και κατοικοεδρευει στη γνωστη του θεση στο λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## MYTILENE

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ κύριε Ιωάννη και σας ενημερώνω οτι έληξε το πρόβλημα που είχα και είναι όλα οκ :Wink:  όπως βλέπεις!!!Έληξε η αποβολή μου μάλλον ε? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ κύριε Ιωάννη και σας ενημερώνω οτι έληξε το πρόβλημα που είχα και είναι όλα οκ όπως βλέπεις!!!Έληξε η αποβολή μου μάλλον ε?


εισαι με αναστολη κι εσυ και ο αλλος........

----------


## manolis m.

Geia olous tous Nelites ( eksairoume egw)... :Very Happy: 
PB080022.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

απο κατω ειναι κουκλα, για να δουμε απο πανω κι εξωτερικα τι δουλεια θα γινει. τουλαχιστον να βαφει μπλε καθως πρεπει, οχι με νερομπογια.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ωραιο το βαψιμο αλλα πρεπει να βαψουν και το πανω μερος.

----------


## Vortigern

Για ολους τους Νελιτες :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> Για ολους τους Νελιτες


 
Ειδικά η δεύτερη είναι τέλεια!! (από που την τράβηξες?)

----------


## Vortigern

> Ειδικά η δεύτερη είναι τέλεια!! (από που την τράβηξες?)


Απο ενα μαγαζι που ειναι πισω απο την Αγια τριαδα.Δν λεω ονομα για να μην κανω διαφημιση :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> Απο ενα μαγαζι που ειναι πισω απο την Αγια τριαδα.Δν λεω ονομα για να μην κανω διαφημιση


 
Κάπου πάει ο νους μου..........
Ευχαριστώ!
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Αντε να το πω εγω αφου το ειπαμε στο θεμα του "Αγιος Γεωργιος"
Sprider πισω απο την Αγ.Τριαδα... 
βλεπω να γινετε στεκι απο καραβολατρες :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> Αντε να το πω εγω αφου το ειπαμε στο θεμα του "Αγιος Γεωργιος"
> Sprider πισω απο την Αγ.Τριαδα... 
> *βλεπω να γινετε στεκι απο καραβολατρες*


 
Όντως αυτό είχα στο νου μου!

Λες να γίνει???? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Όντως αυτό είχα στο νου μου!
> 
> Λες να γίνει???


Nαι και απο πανοραμα καφε που λεγεται να γινει η Ναυτιλια καφε η O θαυμαστος καφες του VORTIGERN :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

[quote=Vortigern;136902]


> Όντως αυτό είχα στο νου μου!
> 
> Λες να γίνει???/quote]
> 
> Nαι και απο πανοραμα καφε που λεγεται να γινει η Ναυτιλια καφε η O θαυμαστος καφες του VORTIGERN


 

χαχαχαχαχαχα

(είμαστε εκτός θέματος, καλύτερα να σταματήσουμε :Wink:  :Wink: )

----------


## dimitris

Μια "Μυτιληνη" στα λευκα για ολους τους φιλους Νελιτες!!!
μεσα σε αυτους να βαλω και το Λεο??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

Πάντα Δημήτρη...Πάντα!!! :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Μια "Μυτιληνη" στα λευκα για ολους τους φιλους Νελιτες!!!
> μεσα σε αυτους να βαλω και το Λεο???


Εννοείτε φίλε Δημήτρη,αφού είναι από τους μεγαλύτερους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ του forum :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!!!χαχαχαχα

----------


## scoufgian

> Εννοείτε φίλε Δημήτρη,αφού είναι από τους μεγαλύτερους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ του forum!!!!χαχαχαχα


ειμαι εκτος θεματος αλλα βρηκα την ευκαιρια να πω το παραπονο μου...μια με δυο σελιδες πισω μου πριονισανε τη καρεκλα και βαλανε το συριανο ναυτακι (leo) στο τιμονι των NELιτων.ελεος!!!!!βρε καλα σας κανει ο βεντουρης!!!εκει!!! σε λιγο ουτε θεμα για τη nel δεν θα χετε εδω μεσα............. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> ειμαι εκτος θεματος αλλα βρηκα την ευκαιρια να πω το παραπονο μου...μια με δυο σελιδες πισω μου πριονισανε τη καρεκλα και βαλανε το συριανο ναυτακι (leo) στο τιμονι των NELιτων.ελεος!!!!!βρε καλα σας κανει ο βεντουρης!!!εκει!!! σε λιγο ουτε θεμα για τη nel δεν θα χετε εδω μεσα.............


Μα εσύ αποποιήθηκες των ευθυνών σου...Εσύ τον ανακύρηξες πρόεδρο.... :Razz: !Τέλος το off-topic γιατι ο πρόεδρος θα μας βάλει χέρι...:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Μα εσύ αποποιήθηκες των ευθυνών σου...Εσύ τον ανακύρηξες πρόεδρο....!Τέλος το off-topic γιατι ο πρόεδρος θα μας βάλει χέρι...:mrgreen:


εσενα θα σου στειλω εξωδικο γιατι δεν εφαρμοσες δημοκρατικες διαδικασιες....ανεμενε.......

----------


## .voyager

Καλοκαιρινός απόπλους του Μυτιλήνη από Πειραιά.

----------


## nickosps

Για δείτε να γελάσετε:

----------


## Leo

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο βρίσκεται αλλού και το ais το δείχνει αλλού... Με άλλα λόγια "επηρεάζεται" εύκολα  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Μια Μυτιληνη λιγο ποιο νοσταλγικη θα ελεγα...
για ολους τους φιλους της!!! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

ε τώρα γιατί μου το κάνεις αυτό :Sad:  :Sad:  ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΒΑΨΟΥΝ ΑΣΠΡΑ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Σορρυ που το λέω Στέφανε αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι πως με γυφτουλέ μπλε θα μας χαιρετήσουν..... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Νaval22

Κάτι έμαθα αλλά παρόλο που είναι δύσκολο υπάρχει μια ελπίδα να τα ξαναδούμε άσπρα έτσι όπως τα βλέπαμε πάντα και μεγαλωσαμε μαζί τους

----------


## MYTILENE

¶κυρη ερώτηση:Πρίν πολλά χρόνια το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ έκανε ένα δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά-Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Χίο Μυτιλήνη μία ή δύο φορές την εβδομάδα.Μήπως κάποιος παλιός έχει φώτο από αυτά τα λιμάνια?Μη μου βάλετε τις Μυτιλήνης και τις Χιού και τρελλάθω,Συροτηνομυκονίας θέλω  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Σιγά μη σου βάλουμε.... :Razz: , δεν το θυμάμαι ποτέ αυτό, στην Τήνο ναι εκδρομικό και πρόσφατα, αλλα βράδυ τι να βγάλεις? Τότε δεν είχαμε sylver23, manilis m, speedkiller... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MYTILENE

Αν σου πώ οτι το περίμενα πως θα απαντήσης εσύ θα με πιστέψεις?Με το που είδες Συροτηνομυκονία τσουπ νάτος :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Ηταν επι παλιάς ΝΕΛ αυτό το δρομολόγιο,στα πρώτα χρόνια του Μεγάλου ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ :Wink: ,αν σου λέει κάτι

----------


## Νaval22

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ θυμάμαι ότι έκανε ένα δρομολογιο για Ανδρο-Σύρο-χίο-Μυτιλήνη,δρομολόγιο που συνεχίστηκε και απο το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣχωρίς την Ανδρο όταν σταμάτησε ο ΑΓΙΟΣ για το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δεν θυμάμαι ούτε έχω ακούσει για τέτοιο δρομολόγιο,βεβαια δεν ορκίζομαι κι όλας :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris!

Ούτε εγω θυμάμαι ποτέ το Μυτιλήνη προς τα κει..Ισως κανένα χειμώνα στα νιάτα του.

----------


## Leo

dimitris! που έισαι εσύ? σε χάσαμε... μας έμεινε ο dimitris χωρίς (!)  :Very Happy: .

----------


## dimitris!

Ναυτάκι αγαπητέ Leo, υπηρετώ την πατρίδα!!!Θα επιστρέψω όμως πιο δυναμικά!(Αγόρασα νέα φωτογραφική, τώρα στην άδεια μου...)

----------


## MYTILENE

Ανεκτέλεστο το σημερινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου από Πειραιά.Θ α ξεκινήσει κανονικά τη Παρασκευή από Πειραιά και Κυριακή από Μυτιλήνη.Ξεκούραση για κάποιους........ :Wink:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

To Mytilene πριν χρόνια στο Αιγαίο. Αφιερωμένη στους ΝΕΛίτες!!!

----------


## alcaeos

φιλε  voyager σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ.. πολυ ωραια φοτο ..

----------


## Leo

> To Mytilene πριν χρόνια στο Αιγαίο. Αφιερωμένη στους ΝΕΛίτες!!!


Μετά τον φίλο .voyager μια ακόμη φωτοργαφία της όμορφης *κυρίας* του ΒΑ Αιγαίου. Μήνυμα προσεκτικά επιλεγμένο και διατυπωμένο με πολλούς αποδέκτες και προς άρση πάσης παρεξηγήσεως  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## scoufgian

> To Mytilene πριν χρόνια στο Αιγαίο. Αφιερωμένη στους ΝΕΛίτες!!!


χρηστο σ ευχαριστουμε!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Μετά τον φίλο .voyager μια ακόμη φωτοργαφία της όμορφης *κυρίας* του ΒΑ Αιγαίου. Μήνυμα προσεκτικά επιλεγμένο και διατυπωμένο με πολλούς αποδέκτες και προς άρση πάσης παρεξηγήσεως .


οσες φωτογραφιες και ν ανεβασεις δεν μπαινεις στο club.εκει εξω θα μεινεις. :Razz:  :Razz: ........τρομερη φωτογραφια

----------


## Νaval22

Δεν μας τα είχες πεί αυτά leo ότι διαθέτεις τέτοια διαμάντια,βεβαια θα προτιμούσα τη φώτο με λίγο πιο ζωντανά χρώματα  :Very Happy: 
Πάντως μια ήταν η εμφάνιση της Μυτιληνάρας και καμία άλλη αυτή που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία του voyager

----------


## scoufgian

Εντος ολιγου ,αναμενεται το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ,να αποπλευσει για Λημνο -Καβαλα.Συμφωνα με τον ανταποκριτη μας στη νησι,καλο φιλο *Μytilene*,το πλοιο θα εκτελεσει *εκτακτο δρομολογιο,* προς τους παραπανω προορισμους, λογω αδυναμιας εκτελεσης του δρομολογιου ,απο το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.Το αυριανο δρομολογιο προς Χιο -Πειραια ,θα εκτελεστει κανονικα.

----------


## scoufgian

και ηδη επιασε 18,5 κομβους ακομα δεν βγηκε καλα καλα απο το λιμανι..........

----------


## MYTILENE

Να ΄μαι και γώ.Το πλοίο έφυγε με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση 30 λεπτών λόγω φόρτωσης ενός και μοναδικού-δυστυχώς- φορτηγού που μπόρεσε και μπήκε!Μετά από πιέσεις του Υπουργείου, δρομολόγησε το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ο Βεντούρης για να εξυπηρετηθεί ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό φορτηγών-ήδη έχει μαζέψει η Λήμνος 15-17 φορτηγά για Καβάλα,από τη Θεσ/νίκη έχουνε φύγει γύρω στα 35-40 κομμάτια για Καβάλα και στη Καβάλα είναι γύρω στα 30-35,αναμένετε μάχη το πρωί στο λιμάνι της- αλλά και κόσμου από τη Βόρεια Ελλάδα η οποία έχει βρεί το μπελά της με τη ΣΑΟΣ.Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ δεν αναμένετε να ξεκινήσει ούτε μέσα στη βδομάδα.Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ αναμένετε στη Λήμνο γύρω στις 02:00 και στη Καβάλα γύρω στις 06:30.Υπολογίζεται να είναι Μυτιλήνη αύριο γύρω στις 18:00 το απόγευμα όπου ελπίζω με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση να φύγει για Χίο-Πειραιά.Μακάρι δλδ για να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί ο κόσμος για αυτούς τους προορισμούς αλλά και κάποιοι άλλοι που .......θα μείνουν πίσω :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Να ΄μαι και γώ.Το πλοίο έφυγε με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση 30 λεπτών λόγω φόρτωσης ενός και μοναδικού-δυστυχώς- φορτηγού που *μπόρεσε και μπήκε*!


Τι εννοείς μπόρεσε και μπήκε?Γιατί να μην μπορέσει δηλαδή?

----------


## MYTILENE

> Τι εννοείς μπόρεσε και μπήκε?Γιατί να μην μπορέσει δηλαδή?


Καλώς το Νελίτη :Razz: !Το ταξίδι μαθεύτηκε στους υπεύθυνους οτι θα γίνει,γύρω στις 19:00:shock:,μέχρι να ενημερωθούνε όλοι,Σάββατο απόγευμα βλέπεις :Wink:  θα έπερνε πολύ χρόνο.Όσοι μπορούσανε κάνανε τα αδύνατα δυνατά αλλά μόνο μια μεταφορική το είχε κοντά στο πλοίο και το έβαλε!Ήταν ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ αυτό αλλά δε γινόταν αλλιώς δυστυχώς.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Απο Μυρινα προσ Καβαλα θα παρει περιπου 20 ι.χ και 15φ/γ

----------


## scoufgian

και αυτη την ωρα ,δενει στο λιμανι της Καβαλας ,διπλα στο Σαμοθρακη, της SAOS FERRIES

----------


## parianos

Εχω μια απορια, το πλοιο εχει ξαναπαει στο λιμανι της Καβαλας ή ειναι η πρωτη του φορα;

----------


## Νaval22

έχει ξαναπάει πολλές φορές φίλε pariane

----------


## parianos

> έχει ξαναπάει πολλές φορές φίλε pariane


Σε ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια σου φιλε stefanosp...

----------


## Νaval22

να και μια φωτογραφία στο λιμάνι της καβάλας,δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι τη πηγή της.
mytil.jpg

----------


## heraklion

> Εχω μια απορια, το πλοιο εχει ξαναπαει στο λιμανι της Καβαλας ή ειναι η πρωτη του φορα;


Πρίν από μερικά χρόνια θυμάμαι που ο καλοκαίρι έκανε την γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χίο-μυτιλήνη-Λήμνος-Καβάλα. Ενώ τα Θεόφιλος και Ταξιάρχης κάνανε Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτηλήνη-Λήμνος-Θεσσαλονίκη.:arrow:

----------


## captain 83

Αναχώρηση πριν από λίγο (στη 1) από Χίο και προβλεπόμενη άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 09:15.

----------


## MYTILENE

> να και μια φωτογραφία στο λιμάνι της καβάλας,δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι τη πηγή της.
> mytil.jpg


Η φώτο Στέφανε έχει δημοσιευθεί στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ :Wink:  πρίν πολλά χρόνια.Όταν έκανε την ερώτηση ο φίλος parianos ακριβώς αυτή τη φώτο είχα στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## Νaval22

η ωραία του βορείου αιγαίου κατά την σημερινή άφιξη της στον πειραιά αφιερωμένη στο Σταύρο που ήταν και ο ηθικός αυτουργός της φώτο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
mytilene.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ=MYTILENE έτσι? :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέφ και μπράβο για το πρωινό σου ξύπνημα,δείχνεις οτι είσαι ΝΕΛΙΤΗΣ πραγματικός!!!Αλλά και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΚΙ φοβερό ε? :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ=MYTILENE έτσι?!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέφ και μπράβο για το πρωινό σου ξύπνημα,δείχνεις οτι είσαι ΝΕΛΙΤΗΣ πραγματικός!!!Αλλά και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΚΙ φοβερό ε?


 
Σταυρος= MYITILENE 
Sefatnosp = Στεφ
άρα Σταυρος = MYTILENE = Στα :razz: ???
Γειά σου Σταύρο με την βαπόρα σου

----------


## scoufgian

καλα αυριο παω να κανω παραπονα στο κ.Βεντουρη.Τι χαλια ειναι αυτα παλι?Καλα δεν μπορουν να το βαψουν αυτο το πλοιο μια και καλη?χειροτερο απο το αδελφο του ,το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ θα καταληξει

----------


## heraklion

Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει στην φώτο? :Confused: Δεν διακρίνω τίποτα.

----------


## sylver23

οτι το μπλε νικο εχει ολες τις αποχρωσεις που υπαρχουν.κοινως ΘΕΛΕΙ ΒΑΨΙΜΟ

----------


## φανούλα

Με πολλή πολλή ΑΣΠΡΗ μπογιά.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aktofylakas

Μολις εγκριθηκε αιτημα της ΝΕΛ και μας ξαναερχεται το Μυτιληνη αυτη την φορα για παρτι μας και μονο!!!Αυριο το πρωι 0800 φευγει απο Μυτιληνη, 1300 καταπλους Μυρινα, 1330 αποπλους και επιστροφη στη Μυτιληνη 1830 με αποπλου για Πειραια 2000.Αντε να στεριωσει με το καλο  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

ας δουμε τη "κοπελα "σε δυο ποζες στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24104

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24105

----------


## laz94

> ας δουμε τη "κοπελα "σε δυο ποζες στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24104
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24105


 
Καλά μιλάμε δεν παίζεσαι!!!  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Την Κυριακη κατα την εισοδο στην Μυρινα.Καπως χαλια η φωτο αλλα με προδωσαν οι ρυθμισεις της φωτ.μηχανης.Την αλλη φορα καλυτερες...

----------


## laz94

> Την Κυριακη κατα την εισοδο στην Μυρινα.Καπως χαλια η φωτο αλλα με προδωσαν οι ρυθμισεις της φωτ.μηχανης.Την αλλη φορα καλυτερες...


 
Απίστευτη φωτογραφία!

----------


## scoufgian

> Την Κυριακη κατα την εισοδο στην Μυρινα.Καπως χαλια η φωτο αλλα με προδωσαν οι ρυθμισεις της φωτ.μηχανης.Την αλλη φορα καλυτερες...


μια χαρα ειναι ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Speedkiller

> μια χαρα ειναι ευχαριστουμε


Με εφέ... :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Μολις εγκριθηκε αιτημα της ΝΕΛ και μας ξαναερχεται το Μυτιληνη αυτη την φορα για παρτι μας και μονο!!!Αυριο το πρωι 0800 φευγει απο Μυτιληνη, 1300 καταπλους Μυρινα, 1330 αποπλους και επιστροφη στη Μυτιληνη 1830 με αποπλου για Πειραια 2000.Αντε να στεριωσει με το καλο


Με πρόλαβες φίλε!!!!Το κόβω να στεριώνει με μια άλλαγη δρομολογίων βέβαια αλλά ίσως και..................πλοίου :Wink:  :Wink: !!!Αν δε βγάλεις καλύτερη φώτο αυτή τη φορά όμως θα έχουμε πρόβλημα οκ? :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Την Κυριακη κατα την εισοδο στην Μυρινα.Καπως χαλια η φωτο αλλα με προδωσαν οι ρυθμισεις της φωτ.μηχανης.Την αλλη φορα καλυτερες...


ακτοφυλακα, δεν πειραζει, καλη η προσπαθεια. με γυρισες με την εικονα στο λιμανι, στο 1997 τοτε που <<επιανε>> το σαπφω.

----------


## Speedkiller

> παρατηρηστε στη φώτο που ανέβασα ότι τα φουγάρα του πλοίου είναι βαμμένα με διαφορετικό μπλέ το ένα απο το άλλο


Βασικά Στέφανε πολλά είναι τα μπλε... :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Σταύρο, *έτσι* το θυμάσαι? Ετσι κι αλλιώς για σένα είναι  :Very Happy: , δνε τολμώ να το αφιερώσω στο Στέφανο, ξέ-ξασπρο με ΝΕΛ σινιάλα του 'στειλα και με ....... :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Αν το θυμάμαι λέει!!!!Ξεχνιέται τέτοια μούφα που πήγαν και το κάνανε?Ποιός ξέρει πόσα πήρανε κι από κει τα ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ!!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως!!!
ΣΗΜ:Σήμερα ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ έχει ρέντα.18,8 με 19,2:shock: το πετυχαίνω και με βοριαδάκι παρακαλώ ....για να μη λέτε οτι βοηθάει ο καιρός!!!!Τώρα λίγο έξω από τη Μύρινα......Ακτοφύλακα ετοιμάσου :Razz: !!!!!

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό να υπάρχει στην γκαλερί με όλες του τις φορεσιές. Όπως όλοι φοράμε καλά και πρόχειρα ρούχα...  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

*Μια καλοκαιρινη αναχωρηση 
(που την εχει τραβηξει η αδερφη μου)
που την εβαλα για να γινω δεχτος στο club ...
Μπορω ;;; 
Αφιερωμενη στους: scoufgian,MYTILENE,speedkiller,stefanosp,
Leo,sylver23,laz94,moutsokwstas ... 
και σε οσους λατρευουν αυτο το καραβι !

*

Y.Σ 
-Συγνωμη για το προσωπο αλλα τι να κανουμε...
Επρεπε να το σβησω... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Δεν γινεται χωρις τη θεληση καποιου
να κυκλοφορει μια φωτογραφια του στο internet .

----------


## laz94

> *Μια καλοκαιρινη αναχωρηση* 
> *(που την εχει τραβηξει η αδερφη μου)*
> *που την εβαλα για να γινω δεχτος στο club ...*
> *Μπορω ;;;* 
> *Αφιερωμενη στους: scoufgian,MYTILENE,speedkiller,stefanosp,*
> *Leo,sylver23,laz94,moutsokwstas ...* 
> *και σε οσους λατρευουν αυτο το καραβι !*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε μου!!!
Μπράβο στην αδερφή σου που την τράβηξε αλλά κυρίως σε εσένα που την ανέβασες!!! 
Και ευχαριστώ και για την αφιέρωση!!!

----------


## Νaval22

leonida καλως ώρισες στο club,πέρνα και απο τα ηλεκτρονικά γραφεία των ΝΕΛΙΤΩΝ για να υπογράψεις τη δήλωση εγραφής σου  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

να καλοσωρισω κι εγω το leonida στο club και να του πω ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.Περιμενουμε κι επισημα την εγγραφη σου εδω.......

----------


## MYTILENE

Και από μένα με τη σειρά μου έχεις το οκ να μπείς στο CLUB φίλε :Razz: .Πολύ καλή φώτο με άποψη,ευχαριστώ πολύ. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

leo σ ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εγώ.

----------


## MYTILENE

> leo σ ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εγώ.


Με μπέρδεψες λίγο αλλά μετά κατάλαβα.Είπα και γώ,τον εαυτό του ευχαριστεί :Razz:  :Razz: ????

----------


## Leo

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ... σήμερα έχεις ξεσαλώσει...δεν παίζεσαι :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Σταύρο, *έτσι* το θυμάσαι? Ετσι κι αλλιώς για σένα είναι , δνε τολμώ να το αφιερώσω στο Στέφανο, ξέ-ξασπρο με ΝΕΛ σινιάλα του 'στειλα και με .......


και πολύ καλά κάνεις  :Smile:  δεν θέλω να θυμάμαι αυτές τις μέρες που μυτιλήνη και θεόφιλος κυκολοφορούσαν σα τα σούργελα ντυμένα στη αναύτη και κακόγουστη φορεσιά της LG
όσο για την άλλη που έστειλες δεν είπα τπτ μια χαρά ήταν απλά λίγο το χρώμα σχολίασα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> και πολύ καλά κάνεις  δεν θέλω να θυμάμαι αυτές τις μέρες που μυτιλήνη και θεόφιλος κυκολοφορούσαν σα τα σούργελα ντυμένα στη αναύτη και κακόγουστη φορεσιά της LG
> όσο για την άλλη που έστειλες δεν είπα τπτ μια χαρά ήταν απλά λίγο το χρώμα σχολίασα


Θα πέρπει να σας πω και να δηλώσω ότι οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζω είναι αυτό που είδε ο φακός και μόνο. Δεν πειράζω τίποτα άλλο (γιατί δεν ξέρω, και δεν θέλω να μάθω  :Wink: ) εκτός απο το να ισιώσω τον ορίζοντα... (να μην μου "αδειάσει" το βαπόρι αν γέρνει) :Very Happy: .

----------


## Νaval22

> Θα πέρπει να σας πω και να δηλώσω ότι οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζω είναι αυτό που είδε ο φακός και μόνο. Δεν πειράζω τίποτα άλλο (γιατί δεν ξέρω, και δεν θέλω να μάθω ) εκτός απο το να ισιώσω τον ορίζοντα... (να μην μου "αδειάσει" το βαπόρι αν γέρνει).


καλή τακτική και εγώ αυτό κάνω είναι η μόνη εντολή που ξέρω στο photoshop

----------


## bluestaritis

ας μην βγαζουμε γρηγορα συμπερασματα γιατι δεν φταιει το μιτιληνη για την καθυστερηση αλλα το σαμοθρακη που επαθε βλαβη και αναγκαστηκε να καλυψει το δρομολογιο του

----------


## Speedkiller

> ας μην βγαζουμε γρηγορα συμπερασματα γιατι δεν φταιει το μιτιληνη για την καθυστερηση αλλα το σαμοθρακη που επαθε βλαβη και αναγκαστηκε να καλυψει το δρομολογιο του


Γιατί φίλε μου?Ποιος το κατηγόρησε το Μυτιλήνη δηλαδή?

----------


## bluestaritis

αλλα οταν ο κοσμος διαμαρτειρεται καλα να κανουν να μην διαμαρτυρονται γιατι δεν ξερουν την αληθεια για το τι συνεβει

----------


## Speedkiller

> αλλα οταν ο κοσμος διαμαρτειρεται καλα να κανουν να μην διαμαρτυρονται γιατι δεν ξερουν την αληθεια για το τι συνεβει


ok!Οτι πεις...

----------


## bluestaritis

αλλα ο κοσμος διαμαρτυρειθεικε

----------


## Notis

Όπως μεταδίδεται στο site zougla.gr

Το πλοίο «Μυτιλήνη» κατέλαβαν αργά χθες το βράδυ μέλη της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας, διαμαρτυρόμενοι για τη μη καταβολή των δεδουλευμένων τους από την εταιρεία ΝΕΛ. Το πλοίο επρόκειτο να πραγματοποιήσει προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο τα μεσάνυχτα, το οποίο ακυρώθηκε.
Σήμερα τα μέλη της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας σκοπεύουν να προχωρήσουν σε καταλήψεις των πλοίων «Αίολος Κεντέρης 1» και «Αίολος Κεντέρης 2» και πλοίων της GA Ferries.

----------


## Notis

Το πλοίο έχει 200 επιβάτες.
Μα τώρα φαίνεται να κινείται μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!

----------


## johny18

Μπα δεν κινείται και τώρα που το βλέπω έτσι είναι . Μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο ais του .

----------


## bluestaritis

επαθε κατι το μυτιληνη ρε johny

----------


## johny18

Φίλε μου , δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το Μυτιλήνη απλά όπως είχαν γράψει παλιά επηρεάζεται το ais του , αλλά δεν ξέρω από τι ...

----------


## giorgosss

> να καλοσωρισω κι εγω το leonida στο club και να του πω ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.Περιμενουμε κι επισημα την εγγραφη σου εδω.......


Sorry Off-topic αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι
Ζηλεύω τωρα...............  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
Που είναι το thread των ΑΝΕΚιτων??? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Sorry Off-topic αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι
> Ζηλεύω τωρα............... 
> Που είναι το thread των ΑΝΕΚιτων???


Φτιάξτε ένα...Δεν είναι δικια μας ευθύνη αυτο...

----------


## bluestaritis

girgosss κανε ενα thread με ΑΝΕΚιτες την παω αυτην την εταιρεια.ειμαι φανατικος

----------


## sylver23

θα διαγραφεις ομως απο τους νελιτες αυτοματα

----------


## bluestaritis

μα γιατι?Εμενα μου αρεσουν και οι δυο εταιρειες

----------


## MYTILENE

Με βάση πληροφόρηση ,αύριο το πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει κανονικά για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη στην ώρα του.Εκτός αν το εμποδίσουν τα μποφοράκια που ακούω οτι έρχονται :Razz:

----------


## bluestaritis

δηλαδη θα εκτλεσει κανονικα το δρομολογιο του το Σαμοθρακη?

----------


## scoufgian

> δηλαδη θα εκτλεσει κανονικα το δρομολογιο του το Σαμοθρακη?


το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ εννοουμε

----------


## bluestaritis

ναι το ξερω.Απλως δεν εκτλουσε το δρομολογιο του κανονικα επειδη ειχε παθη βλαβη το σαμοθρακη

----------


## bluestaritis

δεν πειραζει ρε γαννη και παλη μια χαρα ειναι η φωτογραφια

----------


## MYTILENE

Αναχώρηση αύριο στις 0900 από Μυτιλήνη για Λήμνο-Καβάλα ξανά έκτακτο.........μέχρι να γίνει μόνιμο :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## bluestaritis

στις εννια το βραδυ η το πρωι?

----------


## MYTILENE

> στις εννια το βραδυ η το πρωι?


Κοίταξε για να γράφω 09:00 πάει να πεί οτι θα φύγει το πρωί,άν έγραφα 21:00 θα εννοούσα το βράδυ.Αν πχ ήθελα να πώ στις έντεκα το πρωί θα το έγραφα έτσι:11:00:shock:!!Αν ήθελα να πώ στις δέκα το βράδυ,έτσι:22:00!!!Ότι άλλο......μάθημα θές,εδώ είμαστε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bluestaritis

δηλαδη παλι δεν θα εκτλεσει το δρομολογιο του το σαμοθρακη?

----------


## Aktofylakas

Για την πληρη ενημερωση σας..

----------


## bluestaritis

ευχαριστω για την πληροφορηση γιατι θα παω στην Χιο

----------


## Aktofylakas

Καλο ταξιδι σε ολους και ελπιζω να ομαλοποιηθουν επιτελους τα δρομολογια.

----------


## bluestaritis

αυριο δηλαδη παλι ποσες ωρες θα φαμε στο καραβι?

----------


## Νaval22

> αυριο δηλαδη παλι ποσες ωρες θα φαμε στο καραβι?


γιατί;σκοπεύεις να ταξιδέψεις μέχρι τη καβάλα;για χίο θα κάνει όσες ώρες κάνει πάντα

----------


## bluestaritis

ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Μια λεπτομερεια μονο ξερω οτι υπαρχει αιτημα της εταιριας για το δρομολογιο αλλα δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει εγκριση αν και μαλλον ειναι θεμα χρονου.

----------


## bluestaritis

εγω τωρα που ανοιξα την τηλεοραση ειδα παλι νοτιαδες με 9ρι απαγορευτικο.

----------


## Aktofylakas

> Μια λεπτομερεια μονο ξερω οτι υπαρχει αιτημα της εταιριας για το δρομολογιο αλλα δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει εγκριση αν και μαλλον ειναι θεμα χρονου.


οκ και η εγκριση.

----------


## MYTILENE

MYT FORUM.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στο φίλο scoufgian-ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΡΕ :Wink: ,stefanos p,LEO,ROI BAUDOIN

----------


## MYTILENE

......και μπαίνωντας στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!!!Αφιερωμένη σε όλους του φίλους :Wink:  :Wink: !!!!MYT FORUM 2.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

επιτελους αρχιζες να παιρνεις μπρος και ν ανεβαζεις φωτογραφιες............και απ οτι βλεπω ποιοτικες.Μπραβο σου Νελιτη!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz: Με ρεγουλα ομως.Μην ξεσκιστεις σημερα..........

----------


## Νaval22

τι ειναι αυτά που λες?αστον να ανεβάσει τώρα που άρχισε :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

εδω τοσο καιρο τον πρηζετε να ανεβασει και μολις πηρε φορα το παιδι .....μπραβο μυτιληνη.πολυ ωραιες.ενα τετοιο μπαλκονι θελω.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> ......και μπαίνωντας στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!!!Αφιερωμένη σε όλους του φίλους!!!!MYT FORUM 2.jpg


 η φωτογραφια ειναι ενα γερο <<μπασιμο>> και μεταφορικα και κυριολεκτικα. εχεις τετοια θεα, φανταζομαι το τι θα εχεις τραβηξει σταυρο.

----------


## scoufgian

> η φωτογραφια ειναι ενα γερο <<μπασιμο>> και μεταφορικα και κυριολεκτικα. εχεις τετοια θεα, φανταζομαι το τι θα εχεις τραβηξει σταυρο.


παλαιοτερα κατι αλλο "τραβαγε" αλλα ευτυχως απ οτι βλεπω επικεντρωθηκε στο ζητουμενο..........Δοξα συ ο θεος.Αμην

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ......και μπαίνωντας στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!!!Αφιερωμένη σε όλους του φίλους!!!!MYT FORUM 2.jpg


Η φωτογραφια σου φιλε MYTILENE ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. :Wink:

----------


## bluestaritis

συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα για την ωραια φωτογραφια και επειδη ειμαι και καινουργιος και δεν εχω δει και πολλες φωτογραφιες θα σας παρακαλεσω να κατεβαζετε και κατι τελευταιο ειναι απο τις καλυτερες φωτογραφιες που μεχρι στιγμης εχω δει

----------


## MYTILENE

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.όλους μα κυρίως μια ψυχή που βοήθησε λίγο και ανέβηκαν οι φώτο.Του τα πρηξα λίγο αλλά τα κατάφερε και βρήκε λύση.Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι :Wink:

----------


## bluestaritis

καμια στο μεγαλο λιμανι υπαρχει για να το καμαρωσουμε

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Μυτιληναρα!!!!!!!

DSC00704.jpg

DSC00707.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Φοβερό contrast. Σου δίνει την εντύπωση οτι βρίσκεσαι στον απέναντι ντόκο και χαζεύεις το βαπόρι. Bravo f/b Kefalonia, πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου!!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Φοβερες φωτογραφιες f/b Kefalonia!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Θα συμφωνησω και εγω με αυτο που λεει ο sea serenade. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολύ ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ φώτο φίλε ,σε ευχαριστώ και γώ με τη σειρά μου :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

φώτο του ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΥ κατα την χθεσινή του  άφιξη 13/12 από Πειραιά-Χίο-13122008115.jpg

13122008116.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους sylver,scoufgian,taxman,aktofylakas,stefanos p , LEO,ROI,theofilos ship,Vortigern-του το χρωστάω :Wink:  ,mike rodos Trakman kai voyager επείδη μας χαρίζουν συνεχώς διαμάντια :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

..........και η αναχώρηση για Λήμνο-Καβάλα(καταπέλτη βάρεσε :Wink: )!!!!Αυτή σε ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ :Razz:  :Wink: 13122008117.jpg

13122008118.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Συγχαρητηρια φιλε MYTILENE!Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

μυτιληνη σε ευχαριστω για την πρωτη αφου οι αλλες ειναι για τους νελιτες  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

πηρε μπρος ο mytilene και ποιος τον πιανει τωρα!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Τα συγχαρητηρια μου , φιλτατε !
Φινες οι φωτογραφιες σου  :Razz:

----------


## nickosps

:Very Happy: Πανικός σήμερα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.Κάτοικοι, εργαζόμενοι και ταξιδιώτες έγιναν αυτόπτες μάρτυρες στο "άραγμα" του εγ/ογ Μυτιλήνη μέσα στην πόλη του Πειραιά...!!! :Very Happy:  (γεια σου ρε ais)

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πανικός σήμερα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.Κάτοικοι, εργαζόμενοι και ταξιδιώτες έγιναν αυτόπτες μάρτυρες στο "άραγμα" του εγ/ογ Μυτιλήνη μέσα στην πόλη του Πειραιά...!!! (γεια σου ρε ais)


Όπως έχει ειπωθεί κ στο παρελθόν το Μυτιλήνη στο ais κάνει ότι του κατέβει...Ειδικά εκείνη η θέση είναι πλέον απ τα συνιθισμένα λημέρια του... :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Ο Α/Φ παίρνει μαζί του το ΑΙΣ στο σπίτι του  :Razz: .

----------


## nickosps

Δεν υπάρχει λέμε!! Γεια σου ρε βάπορα!! :Very Happy: :shock: (ais)

----------


## captain 83

Βάλανε νέφτι στις μηχανές αντί για πετρέλαιο.

----------


## giorgosss

> Δεν υπάρχει λέμε!! Γεια σου ρε βάπορα!!:shock: (ais)


Χαχαχα αυτά είναι!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mitilinios

> Δεν υπάρχει λέμε!! Γεια σου ρε βάπορα!!:shock: (ais)



Πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό...:razz:

----------


## scoufgian

καποιοι τη πηγαινανε γα...............γι αυτο επιασε αυτη τη ταχυτητα...... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Eεεεπ....Σεμνά...Μην το παρακάνουμε!!! :Wink:

----------


## gpav

Πολλή καλή η κίνηση του να δρομολογηθεί το πλοίο για Λήμνο - Καβάλα! Ας ήταν και μόνιμο...
Έστω με το Θεο Θεόφιλο, όταν αναρώσει...

----------


## sylver23

> Ο Α/Φ παίρνει μαζί του το ΑΙΣ στο σπίτι του .


kai παλι το μυτηλινη στην κλεισοβης.σαν να εχει δικιο ο λεο

----------


## MYTILENE

Αναχώρηση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ αύριο στις 0930 από Μυτιλήνη για Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Θεσσαλονίκη???τι θα γίνει με αυτό το πλοίο?Το μπαλαντερ θα κάνει? :Razz: Κάτι μου λέει πως θα υπαρξουν καθυστερήσεις...:twisted:

----------


## gpav

> Θεσσαλονίκη???τι θα γίνει με αυτό το πλοίο?Το μπαλαντερ θα κάνει?Κάτι μου λέει πως θα υπαρξουν καθυστερήσεις...:twisted:


Σώζει καταστάσεις προς το παρόν απ'ότι φαίνεται.
Μακάρι να μείνει ένα πλοίο της προκοπής σε αυτή τη γραμμή και όχι μετά από ενα μήνα τα ιδια παντελάκη μου...

Ξέρει κανεις να μου πει εαν εκτός από το Θεόφιλο έχει και το Μυτιλήνη Ιντερνετ στους χώρους του πλοίου;

----------


## Speedkiller

Εδώ νομίζω πως θα βρεις την απάντηση σου φίλε μου...

----------


## moutsokwstas

γιατι να μην παει θεσσαλονικη? ας κανει και το μπαλαντερ, αλλιως ας αφησει τη γραμμη να την καρπωθουν αλλοι. δεκαετιες τωρα η νελ δεν στελνει πλοια της? προς τι, ο θορυβος? ας βαλουν το σαμοθρακη τοτε στη θεση του, κι ο νοων, νοειτω.

----------


## Speedkiller

> γιατι να μην παει θεσσαλονικη? ας κανει και το μπαλαντερ, αλλιως ας αφησει τη γραμμη να την καρπωθουν αλλοι. δεκαετιες τωρα η νελ δεν στελνει πλοια της? προς τι, ο θορυβος? ας βαλουν το σαμοθρακη τοτε στη θεση του, κι ο νοων, νοειτω.


Χαλάρωσε φίλε Μουτσοκώστα... :Very Happy:  Ο μπαλαντερ ήταν πλακίτσα...Εγώ απλά φοβάμαι μήπως καθυστερήσει τον προγραμματισμό του πλοίου!Το δρομολόγιο αυτό το εκανε ο κακόμοιρος ο Θεόφιλος καθε κυριακή αν θυμαμαι καλα?

----------


## φανούλα

Δεν ξέρω συγκεκριμένα τη μέρα που το έκανε αλλά όντως έκανε αυτό το δρομολόγιο ο Τεό εναλλάξ με την Πηνελόπη(σκέτο :Wink: )(κοινοπραξία αν θυμάμαι καλά)..........

----------


## Νaval22

Δεν υπήρξε ποτέ κοινοπραξία ΝΕΛ και Πηνελόπη 
ο theo έκανε το δρομολόγιο της θεσσαλονίκης κάθε σάββατο πρωί απο Μυτιλήνη μέχρι και το περιορισμό του δρομολογίου μόνο το καλοκαίρι μέχρι που κόπηκε τελείως λόγω έλειψης πλοίου

----------


## mitilinios

Η ΝΕΛ είχε παράδοση στη γραμμή Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνο - Θεσσαλονίκη. Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ έφευγε από Μυτιλήνη κάθε Σάββατο στις 10:00 και αναχωρούσε από Θεσσαλονίκη στις 01:00 την Κυριακή. Όσο για την καθυστέρηση δεν νομίζω να υπάρξει αφού το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ φεύγει από Θεσσαλονίκη στις 00:30 την Κυριακή και χρειάζεται περίπου 13 ώρες για Μυτιλήνη. Επομένως μέχρι τις 14:00 το μεσημέρι της Κυριακής θα είναι Μυτιλήνη και μέχρι τις 18:00 υπάρχει επαρκής χρόνος.

----------


## φανούλα

> Δεν υπήρξε ποτέ κοινοπραξία ΝΕΛ και Πηνελόπη 
> ο theo έκανε το δρομολόγιο της θεσσαλονίκης κάθε σάββατο πρωί απο Μυτιλήνη για αρκετά χρόνια μέχρι την ανάληψη της εταιρείας απο την νέα διοίκιση και το περιορισμό του δρομολογίου μόνο το καλοκαίρι μέχρι που κόπηκε τελείως λόγω έλειψης πλοίου
> 
> επίσης το δρομολόγιο της Καβάλας κόπηκε απο τη ΝΕΛ με την αιτιολογία ότι δεν υπήρχε μεταφορικό έργο.....
> λες και θα τους χάλαγε να βάζανε το ταξιάρχη και να πέρνανε την επιδότηση απο τη ΣΑΟΣ


Έχεις δίκιο Στέφανε δεν υπήρξε κοινοπραξία αλλά συμφωνία. Χαρακτηριστικά το περιοδικό "Εφοπλιστής"(δε θυμάμαι πότε γιατί είναι κομμένο) έγραφε: "Συνεργασία ΝΕΛ και Agoudimos Lines στα θερινά δρομολόγια Θεσσαλονίκης-Λήμνου-Μυτιλήνης. Κάθε Παρασκευή αναχώρηση από Θεσσαλονίκη το Πηνελόπη, κάθε Σάββατο προς Κυριακή το Θεόφιλος". Τέλος το off-topic :Wink: .....

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Δεν υπήρξε ποτέ κοινοπραξία ΝΕΛ και Πηνελόπη 
> ο theo έκανε το δρομολόγιο της θεσσαλονίκης κάθε σάββατο πρωί απο Μυτιλήνη για αρκετά χρόνια μέχρι την ανάληψη της εταιρείας απο την νέα διοίκιση και το περιορισμό του δρομολογίου μόνο το καλοκαίρι μέχρι που κόπηκε τελείως λόγω έλειψης πλοίου
> 
> επίσης το δρομολόγιο της Καβάλας κόπηκε απο τη ΝΕΛ με την αιτιολογία ότι δεν υπήρχε μεταφορικό έργο.....
> λες και θα τους χάλαγε να βάζανε το ταξιάρχη και να πέρνανε την επιδότηση απο τη ΣΑΟΣ


πολυ σωστα αυτα που αναφερεις στεφανε. στην παρουσα φαση μελημα  πρεπει να ειναι η εξυπηρετηση των νησιων μας που ειναι χωρις συγκοινωνια. για τα πλοια και την ελλειψη δρομολογιων, σιγουρα δεν φταινε οι κατοικοι των νησιων. την υστατη στιγμη οι υπευθυνοι -προς πασα κατευθυνση -για το προβλημα που εχει δημιουργηθει, προσπαθουν να μαζεψουν τα ασυμαζευτα, αλλα ο σκοπος ειναι αυτος που προεχει αυτη την ωρα. τα υπολοιπα ειναι σε ολους μας γνωστα.

----------


## captain 83

Mε ώρα άφιξης στην Θεσσαλονίκη 22:00 το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ έφτασε με μια ώρα καθυστέρηση.

----------


## mitilinios

> Mε ώρα άφιξης στην Θεσσαλονίκη 22:00 το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ έφτασε με μια ώρα καθυστέρηση.


Προφανώς έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος για την ώρα άφιξης στη Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά και για την αυριανή ώρα άφιξης στη Μυτιλήνη.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ο χρόνος που δίνεται από το σύστημα είναι 12,5 ώρες, :shock: κάτι που είναι αδύνατο. Ο κανονικός χρόνος είναι 13 ώρες οπότε η καθυστέρηση είναι μισή ώρα. Με την κίνηση που υπάρχει λόγω εποχής αλλά και το γεγονός ότι δρομολόγιο από Μυτιλήνη για Θεσσαλονίκη πρέπει να έχει να πραγματοποιηθεί περίπου 1 μήνα, η καθυστέρηση είναι σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια.

----------


## mitilinios

Πάντως από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης το πλοίο έφυγε στις 02:15 αντί στις 00:30, δηλαδή με 1 ώρα και 45 λεπτά καθυστέρηση αν και είχε φτάσει από τις 23:00. :Confused:

----------


## mitilinios

Μόλις τώρα μπήκε στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Δεν γνωρίζω κίνηση επιβατών αλλά από φορτηγά γίνεται χαμός. Όλο το γκαράζ γεμάτο, καρφίτσα δεν πέφτει. :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Γεμάτο αποκλείεται γιατί από Θεσ/νίκη για Μυτιλήνη έφερε 20!!!!¶φησε και στη Λήμνο 18 :Wink: !!!!Οπότε μάλλον χωράει κάτι παραπάνω από καρφίτσες :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## mitilinios

> Γεμάτο αποκλείεται γιατί από Θεσ/νίκη για Μυτιλήνη έφερε 20!!!!Άφησε και στη Λήμνο 18!!!!Οπότε μάλλον χωράει κάτι παραπάνω από καρφίτσες


Κοιτώντας το με τα κυάλια από το σπίτι καθώς έμπαινε στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης διέκρινα ότι επειδή είχε ανοίξει λίγο τον καταπέλτη, μέχρι την έξοδο του υπήρχαν φορτηγά. Λες να ξεγελάστηκα;

----------


## MYTILENE

Μάλλον είχε έξω έξω τα Μυτιληνιά από τη Λήμνο γιατί είχε ήδη καθυστερήσει :Wink: !!!

----------


## Νικόλας

να η κυρία καμαροτή καμαροτή
ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΑΣ Η ΦΟΤΟ :Very Happy:  (και μη)
PC220096.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Πρόλαβε και πήγε η μαγκιώρα .........και με κανονική ταχύτητα παρακάλω 18,8 οχι σα κάτι άλλα :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Ωραία φώτο και πάλι......δε στο ξαναλέω :Razz:

----------


## Νικόλας

αχαχ ευχαριστώ φίλε μου
έχω και άλλες το βράδυ όμως  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Νικόλας

ελάτε ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ
stefanos p,MYTILENE,scoufgiann,Leo,Speedkiller και όσοι όλοι είναι(είστε και πολοί τι να κάνω :Very Happy: )
PC220126.jpg
PC220130.jpg
PC220131.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Μπογιααααααααααα!!!Μα καλα πως έχει γίνει τόσο χάλια το κακόμοιρο? :Sad: Λες και του ρίξαν σοβατισμα χτυπητό είναι... :Razz:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Θελει βαψιμο ρε ναυτες   :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

13 atoma ειστε νελιτες.αυριο ολοι στον πειραια με τα κουβαδακια σας (μπογιες) να βοηθησετε

----------


## mitilinios

> 13 atoma ειστε νελιτες.αυριο ολοι στον πειραια με τα κουβαδακια σας (μπογιες) να βοηθησετε



Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα. Εγώ προσφέρομαι να το βάφω όταν είναι Μυτιλήνη.  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> ελάτε ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ
> stefanos p,MYTILENE,scoufgiann,Leo,Speedkiller και όσοι όλοι είναι(είστε και πολοί τι να κάνω)
> PC220126.jpg
> PC220130.jpg
> PC220131.jpg


το πιο κωμικοτραγικο θα ειναι οταν αρχισουν να ξεφτιζουν τα λευκα γραμματα του ονοματος του πλοιου! για δειτε μπροστα, εχει αρχισει η διαδικασια και ψευτης να βγω, αλλα...τωρα που εκλεισε με ζημιες η νελ,ειναι  ενας λογος παραπανω για το βαψιμο και το κοστος της εργασιας αυτης που δεν θα πραγματοποιηθει, κριμα.

----------


## Νικόλας

ας δούμε και άλλη μια φότο :Very Happy: 
PC220083.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> ας δούμε και άλλη μια φότο
> PC220083.jpg


μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου ,οι νελιτες θα χαιρονται γι αυτη τη φωτογραφια.γιατι απο την οπτικη γωνια που εχεις τραβηξει τη φωτο ,ο καβος πεφτει πανω στο νησος χιος και οχι στο μυτιληνη που ειναι η αγαπη μας........... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mitilinios

> μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου ,οι νελιτες θα χαιρονται γι αυτη τη φωτογραφια.γιατι απο την οπτικη γωνια που εχεις τραβηξει τη φωτο ,ο καβος πεφτει πανω στο νησος χιος και οχι στο μυτιληνη που ειναι η αγαπη μας...........



Σωστός... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mitilinios

Με ώρα αναχώρησης 06:00 από Πειραιά το πλοίο μόλις έδεσε στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.  Δεν αντιμετωπίζει ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα με τον καιρό... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Υ.Γ. Πάντως δεν νομίζω να προλάβει να αναχωρήσει στις 19:30 που είναι προγραμματισμένο...

----------


## mitilinios

Αναχώρηση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στις 19:50 με εικοσάλεπτη καθυστέρηση που μπορεί να καλυφτεί κατά την παραμονή στη Χίο.  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Για να μην υπάρξουν παράπονα από τους ΝΕΛίτες, ορίστε ένα Χριστουγεννιάτικο look της Μυτιλινάρας με το άστρο στον πλωρίο ιστό
απο την είσοδο της στο μεγάλο λιμάνι την 31.12.2005.

PICT0031.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Για να μην υπάρξουν παράπονα από τους ΝΕΛίτες


Γιαννης κερναει Γιαννης πινει...

----------


## Leo

Λεό κερνάει Γιάννης πίνει...  :Wink: . Roci βλέπει.. :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Kαι αλλοι βλεπουν(πινουν αν προτιματε).... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

κι επειδη ο Γιαννης αυτο που ηπιε ηταν λιγο βαρυ παει να κοιμηθει.leo αλλη φορα τα σφηνακια που κερνας να ειναι ελαφρια οχι μπομπες οπως κι αυτο .Με ξεκανες ατιμε..................... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

*Για τους ΝΕΛιτες..ποιο πολυ στους scoufgian,moutsokwstas kai Mytiline*
*Θελει βαψιμο επειγοντος!!Τελος....  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25972

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25973*

----------


## manolis m.

Poso grigora katafere na ginei etsi ? den tous arese aspri....

----------


## aris A

to ploio eksoterika einai se kakisti katastasi as endiaferthoun epitelous oi megaloi tis etaireias kai gia auto to kommati oxi mono gia to mutilene alla kai gia tn taksiarxi alla k ton teo kai signomi gia ta greeklish

----------


## moutsokwstas

μια και δεν παιρνουν την αποφαση να τα βαψουν, προτεινω να τα αφησουν ετσι να ξεβαψουν και να βγει το λευκο και παλι, να γυρισουμε στην πρωτυτερη χρωματικη κατασταση στα παραδοσιακα της νελ! ειπαμε τα χρωματα για βαφη κοστιζουν και κανουμε περικοπες.

----------


## MYTILENE

Το Θέμα είναι οτι κάποιες ΔΙΑΝΝΟΙΕΣ πήγανε να βάψουνε το βαπόρι από άσπρο σε μπλέ ενώ.........ΕΒΡΕΧΕ:shock::shock: απ'ότι έμαθα!!!!!Αντε να κάτσει η μπογιά τώρα ενώ έβρεχε,τι να πεί κανείς σε αυτά τα τσακάλια :Mad: !!!Τώρα τρέχουν με κάτι κουβάδες και το κάνουν μπαλώματα κάτι που χειροτερεύει τη κατάσταση.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

*Ας δουμε και μια φωτο του Μυτιληνη απο το λιμανι του Πειραιατην Δευτερα 5 του μηνοςΑφιερωμενη στους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ και στους καλους φιλους,vortigern,sylver23,thanasi 89,mastropanago,eliasaslan,nissos mykonos,fanouna,trakman,mastrovasili και leo*athens 09 066.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> *Ας δουμε και μια φωτο του Μυτιληνη απο το λιμανι του Πειραιατην Δευτερα 5 του μηνοςΑφιερωμενη στους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ και στους καλους φιλους,vortigern,sylver23,thanasi 89,mastropanago,eliasaslan,nissos mykonos,fanouna,trakman,mastrovasili και leo*athens 09 066.jpg


Γεια σου ρε Σταθη με τα ωραια σου.....αρχιζω να το σκεφτομαι ξανα...αμα ξαναρθω Αθηνα θα ερθω με μπογιες....

----------


## φανούλα

> *Ας δουμε και μια φωτο του Μυτιληνη απο το λιμανι του Πειραιατην Δευτερα 5 του μηνοςΑφιερωμενη στους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ και στους καλους φιλους,vortigern,sylver23,thanasi 89,mastropanago,eliasaslan,nissos mykonos,fanouna,trakman,mastrovasili και leo*athens 09 066.jpg


Στάθη μου όσο χάλια και να είναι η Μυτιλήνη μας αισθητικά εξωτερικά η αρχοντιά της δεν παύει να φαίνεται!!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ και ελπίζω να τα πούμε και από κοντά το Φεβρουάριο ώστε να βγάλουμε κι άλλες παρόμοιες :Wink: !!!

----------


## mitilinios

> *Ας δουμε και μια φωτο του Μυτιληνη απο το λιμανι του Πειραιατην Δευτερα 5 του μηνοςΑφιερωμενη στους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ και στους καλους φιλους,vortigern,sylver23,thanasi 89,mastropanago,eliasaslan,nissos mykonos,fanouna,trakman,mastrovasili και leo*athens 09 066.jpg



Αν και απλό και νέο μέρος της παρέα των ΝΕΛΙΤΩΝ  θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω για αυτή τη φωτογραφία.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Επειδή φίλε μου pontios thessaloniki, είναι η πρώτη αφιέρωση  εκτός Σύρου  :Wink:  σε έμενα, θα σε ευχαριστήσω με την σειρά μου.

----------


## Trakman

> *Ας δουμε και μια φωτο του Μυτιληνη απο το λιμανι του Πειραιατην Δευτερα 5 του μηνοςΑφιερωμενη στους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ και στους καλους φιλους,vortigern,sylver23,thanasi 89,mastropanago,eliasaslan,nissos mykonos,fanouna,trakman,mastrovasili και leo*athens 09 066.jpg


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία και αφιέρωση!! Σ'ευχαριστώ!! :Wink:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

*Σας ευχαριστω ολους,για τα καλα σας λογιανα εισται παντα καλα*

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

*πραγματικα στην φωτο σου stefanep το βαπορι ειναι ολα τα λεφτα*

----------


## φανούλα

Είπαμε οικονομία!!! Αλλά που θα πάει εμένα δε μου έχει φύγει η ελπίδα ότι θα ξαναδώ όλα τα καράβια της ΝΕΛ και πάλι άσπρα όπως στη φώτο σου Στέφανε που είναι πανέμορφη και σε ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Είπαμε οικονομία!!! Αλλά που θα πάει εμένα δε μου έχει φύγει η ελπίδα ότι θα ξαναδώ όλα τα καράβια της ΝΕΛ και πάλι άσπρα όπως στη φώτο σου Στέφανε που είναι πανέμορφη και σε ευχαριστούμε!!!



Πολύ αισιόδοξη σε βρίσκω...Μόνο αν ξεφλουδίσει από μόνο του αυτό το καραγκιοζομπερντε (που λέει κ ο Στέφανος) τότε ίσως ξαναγίνουν μπλε...Χέρι με μπογια λευκή ούτε στο λογότυπο της εταιρείας δε θα πέσει όπως φαίνεται...Εδω που τα λέμε να ξαναγίνουν άσπρα θέλει λεφτα...Γιατι αν το περάσουν ένα χέρι και βιαστικά όπως αυτό το μπλε τότε θα δούμε ένα νέο καρνάβαλο...:twisted:

----------


## Νaval22

να και η μυτιληνάρα ντυμένη LG
IMG_0002.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> να και η μυτιληνάρα ντυμένη LG
> IMG_0002.jpg


με αφορμη τη φωτο του Στεφανου, να πω ,οτι oι διαφημισεις της LG ,ταιριαζανε περισοοτερο στο Μυτιληνη και λιγοτερο στο Θεοφιλο.Τροπος του λεγειν ταιριαζανε,τρομαρα τους..........

----------


## sea_serenade

Την LG Season δεν θέλω να τη θυμάμαι. Μαύρη σελίδα στην ιστορία των βαποριών, έλεος!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Αυτό το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ έχει την ικανότητα να φτιάχνει τις φώτο και ενός αρχάριου φωτογράφου ρε παιδί μου,μαγική ικανότητα :Razz: :mrgreen: :Razz: !!!!Ας τον ευχαριστήσω για την ωραία φώτο λοιπόν :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Σήμερα το Μυτιλήνη είχε γκρι μπαλώματα στη δεξια μπάντα του...Πάμε για μικρομπαλωματακια προς ολοκληρωτικη βαφή του πλοιου (εδω γελάμε...) η για μια σειρα προσθηκων μπλε μπαλωμάτος ωστε να δείξει... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  το πλοιο???

----------


## MYTILENE

Βασικά είναι από τη Κυριακή έτσι το πλοίο,θα κάνουνε τα μπαλωματάκια και σε λίγο καιρό θα βαφτεί και πάλι .........μπλέ κανονικά ελπίζω πλέον!!!!!!Στέφανε μη ξενερώσεις :Razz: -

----------


## Νaval22

:cry::cry::cry:

----------


## moutsokwstas

με μπλε μπαλωματα το βλεπω να το βαφουν, πρωτη φορα ειναι?

----------


## leonidas

*S.O.S.  
Αυτη τη στιγμη στο alpha εχει μια ταινια που ''γυριστηκε'' στο Μυτιληνη.!!!
Το εδειξε εξωτερικα κιολας...*

----------


## Speedkiller

Eλα Στέφανε....δικές σου...:mrgreen:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27203

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27204

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27205

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27206

----------


## Vortigern

> Eλα Στέφανε....δικές σου...:mrgreen:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27203
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27204
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27205
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27206


To περιμενα οτι καποιος θα το εκανε αυτο...και ημουν ετοιμος να το γραψω....με προλαβες Speed.. :Razz:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Speedkiller, είσαι καταπληκτικός.
Γρήγορος σαν αστραπή.

----------


## Νaval22

speed εισαι *ΘΕΟΣ* πως το καταφερες αυτό ρε θηρίο,ΜΠΡΑΒΟ πολυ καλός
ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Vortigern

> speed εισαι *ΘΕΟΣ* πως το καταφερες αυτό ρε θηρίο,ΜΠΡΑΒΟ πολυ καλός


Δυο περιπτωσεις υπαρχουν.Η να ειναι τοσο γρηγορος...η να εχει τηλεωραση που να μπορει να παγωνει το πλανο

----------


## Speedkiller

> Δυο περιπτωσεις υπαρχουν.Η να ειναι τοσο γρηγορος...η να εχει τηλεωραση που να μπορει να παγωνει το πλανο


Η να έχω καρτα τηλεορασης στο pc... :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Το προλαβα λιγο και εγω.Ξερει καποιος το ονομα της ταινιας?

----------


## Aktofylakas

OK EYΡΗΚΑ
*Escape Under Pressure*

----------


## cmitsos

kai γω έβλεπα την ταινία!!! φαντάσου την ώρα που έπαιζε η ταινία να την έβλεπαν στο καράβι ταξιδιώτες.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

Μπραβο Κωστη για το ανεβασμα των πλανων.Αλλα ρε γαμωτο να πανε να μας βυθισουν τη Πριγκηπισσα.Ντροπη!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## johny18

''Υπό πίεση Escape under pressure''  Η ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΓΥΡΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΤΟ 2000. ΕΤΣΙ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ Η ΤΑΙΝΙΑ  ΣΤΟΝ ALPHA ΤΗΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ . ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΠΑΛΙ . ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ??? ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ...

----------


## Νaval22

για άλλη δεν έχω ακούσει,η συγκεκριμένη πάντως έχει παιχτεί πολλές φορές στη τηλεόραση αλλά το παράξενο είναι πως δεν μπορείς να τη βρείς εύκολα σε video club.
Τα πλάνα του πλοίου ήταν υπέροχα αλλά το θέμα της βύθισης με χάλασε και μένα,η μοντελοποίηση που είχαν κάνει άγγιζε τη τελειότητα και ήταν αληθοφανής παρολο που η βύθιση έγινε σε πρόγραμμα τύπου virtual sailor

----------


## Ergis

δεν την γνωριζω την ταινια ομως θα την κατεβασω μονο και μονο για να δω τα πλανα που ειδα πιο πανω...εγινε διασημο λοιπον το βαπορι... :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

το εξόφυλλο του dvd της ταινίας 
escape_under_pressure.JPG

----------


## leonidas

Εξαιρετικες φωτο speed... :Very Happy: 
Παντως χρησιμευει τελικα αυτη η καρτα... :Razz: 

Πολυ ωραια επαιξε η Μυτιληναρα μας,συγχαριτηρια!!!
Και η ταινια πολυ ωραια...
Αλλα βλεπω εχει πεσει πολυ μονταζ , και ειδικα στο ''βυθισμα''  :Cool:

----------


## Ergis

> Εξαιρετικες φωτο speed...
> Παντως χρησιμευει τελικα αυτη η καρτα...
> 
> Πολυ ωραια επαιξε η Μυτιληναρα μας,συγχαριτηρια!!!
> Και η ταινια πολυ ωραια...
> Αλλα βλεπω εχει πεσει πολυ μονταζ , και ειδικα στο ''βυθισμα''


λεω,καλυτερα μονταζ παρα πραγματηκοτητα :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

ενα βραδυ....

----------


## samichri

Τα εξωτερικά πλάνα του πλοίου πραγματικά ήταν πολύ καλά, αλλά αν προσέξει κάποιος λεπτομερώς τα εσωτερικά γυρίσματα, θα δει διάφορες ..... αναλήθειες. Μερικά πλάνα δείχνουν τα καταστρώματα στρωμένα με ξύλο και εξαιρετικά φαρδιά, (όπως τα κλασικά liners) και μερικά πλάνα δείχνουν τα καταστρώματα με λαμαρίνα. Σε αυτά με την λαμαρίνα, μερικά δείχνουν την λαμαρίνα βαμένη μπλέ, και σε μερικά βαμένη πράσινη. Αλλά επάνω στην πλοκή του έργου οι λεπτομέρειες αυτές περνάνε απαρατήρητες, εκτός αν γνωρίζεις το πλοίο, οπότε κάνουν .... κρα από μακριά. Επίσης τα γυρίσματα στην γέφυρα έχουν σχέση όσο ο Φάντης με το ρετσινόλαδο. Αχ ρε Αμερικάνοι κάνατε που κάνατε την ταινία, τουλάχιστον ας κάνατε όλα τα γυρίσματα πάνω στο πλοίο για να δείχνει πιο αληθοφανής η πλοκή.

----------


## Ergis

ας προσθεσω και αλλη μια οταν ηταν στα ασπρα....αφηερωμενη σε ολους τους νελιτες...
img0121.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> ας προσθεσω και αλλη μια οταν ηταν στα ασπρα....αφηερωμενη σε ολους τους νελιτες...


σ ευχαριστουμε φιλε Εργη

----------


## MYTILENE

ANEΚΤΕΛΕΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ :Wink: !!!! Κυριακή πάλι

----------


## scoufgian

> ANEΚΤΕΛΕΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ!!!! Κυριακή πάλι


ευκαιρια να παρεις καμια βουρτσα και να φυγεις σφαιρα για το λιμανι.....αμα τελειωσεις τη μια πλευρα να τους πεις να στο γυρισουν και απο την αλλη......... :Razz:  :Razz: .θα σαι και μονος δεν θα σ ενοχλει κανεις........

----------


## MYTILENE

> ευκαιρια να παρεις καμια βουρτσα και να φυγεις σφαιρα για το λιμανι.....αμα τελειωσεις τη μια πλευρα να τους πεις να στο γυρισουν και απο την αλλη..........θα σαι και μονος δεν θα σ ενοχλει κανεις........


Είμαι ήδη :Wink: !!!!!Βούρτσες παιδιάααααα :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Τα γκρι μπαλώματα πάντως γίναν....μπλε μπαλώματα...Ποιος το περίμενε??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: :twisted:  Το πλοίο στην χειρότερη εξωτερικά κατάσταση όλης της θητείας του...Ακόμα κ με τα LG πιο περιποιημένο ήταν...Να δούμε αν θα γίνει κ τίποτα με τον Ταξιάρχη...

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Τα γκρι μπαλώματα πάντως γίναν....μπλε μπαλώματα...Ποιος το περίμενε???:twisted: Το πλοίο στην χειρότερη εξωτερικά κατάσταση όλης της θητείας του...Ακόμα κ με τα LG πιο περιποιημένο ήταν...Να δούμε αν θα γίνει κ τίποτα με τον Ταξιάρχη...


καποιος μπερδεψε την αναλογια διαλυτικου-μπογιας μου φιανεται, δεν εξηγειται αλλιως. ακομα και τωρα να πιασουν να το βαψουν, παλι την ιδια αποχρωση θα πετυχουν!

----------


## Apostolos

Θεέ μου κάνεμε να ξαναδούμε την αγάπη μας όπως την γνώρισα... και όχι όπως την είδα χθές...

MYTILENE FANTASTIC.jpg
BOW1.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιατί ; Αυτή ήταν η λέξη που σκέφτηκα αμέσως ! Γιατί τέτοιο χάλι ;  :Sad:  Κάνω την ίδια ευχή με τον Απόστολο !

----------


## dimitris

Λες να πιανουν οι ευχες??? :Confused: 
mytilene.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Oχι Δημητρη...Καποια μπαλωματα θα κανουν παλι...Δυστυχως με την ΝEL τα πλοια θα βαφτουν μονο αν εμείς οι ιδιοι αποφασισουμε να τα βαψουμε με δικα μας χρηματα κ δικο μας κοπο!!! :Sad:

----------


## dimitris

> Oχι Δημητρη...Καποια μπαλωματα θα κανουν παλι...Δυστυχως με την ΝEL τα πλοια θα βαφτουν μονο αν εμείς οι ιδιοι αποφασισουμε να τα βαψουμε με δικα μας χρηματα κ δικο μας κοπο!!!


Κωστα στα μερη που ειναι μπλε απο μπαλωματα παρα πολλα που δειχνει ομως οτι πανε για το βαψουν (προσωπικη αποψη και μονο), οι συγκεκριμενοι τωρα βαφανε τα ασπρα μερη του βαποριου...
για τα υπολοιπα δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω,αν ημουν μελος της διοικησης ισως... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κωστα στα μερη που ειναι μπλε απο μπαλωματα παρα πολλα που δειχνει ομως οτι πανε για το βαψουν (προσωπικη αποψη και μονο), οι συγκεκριμενοι τωρα βαφανε τα ασπρα μερη του βαποριου...
> για τα υπολοιπα δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω,αν ημουν μελος της διοικησης ισως...


εδω αφησαν μισοβαμμενο τον ταξιαρχη...Τι λέμε τωρα...? :Mad:

----------


## scoufgian

εγω να πω ενα ευχαριστω ,στον Αποστολο ,για την υπεροχη φωτογραφια απο το παρελθον!!!!Οσο για τη φωτογραφια απο το παρων, no comments

----------


## taxman

> εγω να πω ενα ευχαριστω ,στον Αποστολο ,για την υπεροχη φωτογραφια απο το παρελθον!!!!Οσο για τη φωτογραφια απο το παρων, no comments


ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΜΑΘΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΠΗΡΕ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΑ.ΑΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ......

----------


## raflucgr

Seen leaving Piraeus on 7/08/08 and 16/08/08. 
Enjoy
Lucas
IMG_2959b.jpg

IMG_4274.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εγώ σας προτείνω να ρωτήσετε τον Απόστολο γιατί το Λευκό χρώμα έχει πάει στην άκρη από μεγάλο αριθμό εταιρειών... Ξέρει εκείνος να σας εξηγήσει τι ζητούσε να προμηθευτεί και τι του πήγαιναν. Το κουβεντιάσαμε και ξέρω αλλά να σας το πει ο ίδιος. Όλα έχουν μια λογική εξήγηση τις εποχές της κρίσης που ζούμε.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Εγώ σας προτείνω να ρωτήσετε τον Απόστολο γιατί το Λευκό χρώμα έχει πάει στην άκρη από μεγάλο αριθμό εταιρειών... Ξέρει εκείνος να σας εξηγήσει τι ζητούσε να προμηθευτεί και τι του πήγαιναν. Το κουβεντιάσαμε και ξέρω αλλά να σας το πει ο ίδιος. Όλα έχουν μια λογική εξήγηση τις εποχές της κρίσης που ζούμε.



Oποιος και να ναι ο λογος Leo για το λευκο,τουλαχιστον ας ειναι μπλε αλλα σωστα βαμμενα...Η δεξια πλευρα γιατι εχω καιρο να δω την αλλη ειναι σε μαυρο χαλι οπως φαινεται κ στη φωτο...Τιγκα στα μπλε μπαλωματακια δαιφορων αποχρωσεων...Και σημερα ειδα πως τα γκρι μπαλωματα (που θα γινουν μπλε μπαλωματα) εχουν επεκταθεί και προς τα πισω...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πωπω..Το πλοιο ειναι σε ασχημη κατασταση αλλα ειναι κριμα γιατι δεν του αξιζει..
Μια ερωτηση:Στον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο το ειχαν βαψει ολοκληρο ή μονο στην πλωρη οπως εγινε και στο Ροδανθη?


*

----------


## Speedkiller

> *Πωπω..Το πλοιο ειναι σε ασχημη κατασταση αλλα ειναι κριμα γιατι δεν του αξιζει..
> Μια ερωτηση:Στον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο το ειχαν βαψει ολοκληρο ή μονο στην πλωρη οπως εγινε και στο Ροδανθη?
> 
> 
> *



Oυτε στην πλωρη!Μονο στα υφαλα!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

το μυτιληνη το βαφουν μονο στον πειραια η και στη μυτιληνη? ρωτω γιατι το θεοφιλο 2 βδομαδες πριν το ατυχημα, τον εβαφαν στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης στην αριστερη πλευρα.  τη μπογια που χαλονε καθε φορα για τα μπαλωματα, θα μπορουσαν να τη χρησιμοποιησουν για να βαψουν καθως πρεπει, ενα πλοιο τους.

----------


## heraklion

> Θεέ μου κάνεμε να ξαναδούμε την αγάπη μας όπως την γνώρισα... και όχι όπως την είδα χθές...
> 
> MYTILENE FANTASTIC.jpg


Τρία φουγάρα έχει σε αυτήν την φωτο? :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## captain 83

Κόψανε το φουγάρο του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ και το βάλανε στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## panthiras1

> Από Leo: Εγώ σας προτείνω να ρωτήσετε τον Απόστολο γιατί το Λευκό χρώμα έχει πάει στην άκρη από μεγάλο αριθμό εταιρειών...


Τελικά γιατί έχει πάει στην άκρη;

----------


## STRATHGOS

MYTILENE ALA KENTERI!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJSwm...eature=related  :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

:Smile: mitilene.jpmitilene.jpgg

----------


## Νaval22

πολύ καλύτερο θα ήταν αυτό,βέβαια τα αντρικά μουστάκια του θεόφιλου δεν είναι και το ιδανικό για μια όμορφη νέα όπως η Μυτιλήνη  :Razz:  :Razz: 
αλήθεια γιτί του έβαλες βολβό?

----------


## theofilos-ship

φιλε στεφανε.ειναι ο γιος της μυτιληνης,και ο θεοφιλος μπαμπας.new generation NEL. :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> πολύ καλύτερο θα ήταν αυτό σε σχέση με το χάλι που βλέπουμε τους τελευταίους μήνες,βέβαια τα αντρικά μουστάκια του θεόφιλου δεν είναι και το ιδανικό για μια όμορφη νέα όπως η Μυτιλήνη 
> αλήθεια γιτί του έβαλες βολβό?


στο ομορφη συμφωνω.την νεα που την ειδες ?? :Razz:  :Razz: 

παντως δεν ειχα προσεξει τοσο καιρο απο κοντα οτι εχει τοσο χαλι.εχθες που κατεβηκα πειραια και το ειδα απο μακρια πραγματικα λυπηθηκα πως γινεται η κουκλα που ειχα ταξιδεψει πριν λιγα χρονια για λεσβο να εχει καταντησει σε αυτην την τριτοκοσμικη κατασταση.
σορυ παιδια αλλα του αγουδημου και της σαος πιο περιποιημενα φαινονται.
τσπ αυτα τα εχετε πει ξανα ολοι σας.αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι το ποια ειναι η κατασταση στο ξενοδοχειακο του πλοιου.

P1283132.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

sylver το νέα ήταν εντός εισαγωγικών,έπρεπε να το καταλάβεις.
εσωτερικά σε γενικές γραμμές διατηρείται καλά,βέβαια δεν λείπουν τα σημάδια του χρόνου σε κάποια σημεία και κυρίως στο σαλόνι των αεροπορικών τα οποία έχουν φθαρεί

----------


## Giovanaut

καλησπερα.... σας λατρευω και εγω το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ αφανταστα....

και θεωρω πως ειναι η πριγκιπησα του Βορα....

και χαιρομαι πολυ γιατι απο οτι ειπε ο MYTILENE τελικα θα μεινει στο βορα...

και ισως προεκτεινει τη γραμμη τη γραμμη της και για Λημνο-θεσσαλονικη...

οπως τις παλιες καλες εποχες... εχω και κατι φωτος απο τοτε με την φορεσια 

της LG...
DSC01792.jpg

DSC01801.jpg

DSC01853.jpg

DSC01812.jpg

DSC01858.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> καλησπερα.... σας λατρευω και εγω το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ αφανταστα....
> 
> και θεωρω πως ειναι η πριγκιπησα του Βορα....
> 
> και χαιρομαι πολυ γιατι απο οτι ειπε ο MYTILENE τελικα θα μεινει στο βορα...
> 
> και ισως προεκτεινει τη γραμμη τη γραμμη της και για Λημνο-θεσσαλονικη...
> 
> οπως τις παλιες καλες εποχες... εχω και κατι φωτος απο τοτε με την φορεσια 
> ...



Πολυ καλές φωτο!!!!Μπραβο και σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

ΜΟΝΟ καλές?Τέλειες φίλε και μπράβο σου!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

μη με βρίσετε,αλλά έχω αρχίσει να το προτιμώ με τα σινιάλα της LG παρά όπως είναι τώρα

----------


## Giovanaut

κι εγω σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια....

και τωρα που η NEL μας....επιστρεφει στα βορεια θα κανω οτι μπορω....

...η αποχωρηση της εταιρειας απο το ΒΑγαιο πολυ μ ειχε πειραξει....

και τωρα χαιρομαι πολυ...

...οταν πριν κανα μηνα ειδα την πριγκιπεσσα να μπαινει στο λιμανι της Καβαλας μετα απο τοσα χρονια...

εκανα σαν παιδι....

----------


## Speedkiller

> κι εγω σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια....
> 
> και τωρα που η NEL μας....επιστρεφει στα βορεια θα κανω οτι μπορω....
> 
> ...η αποχωρηση της εταιρειας απο το ΒΑγαιο πολυ μ ειχε πειραξει....
> 
> και τωρα χαιρομαι πολυ...
> 
> ...οταν πριν κανα μηνα ειδα την πριγκιπεσσα να μπαινει στο λιμανι της Καβαλας μετα απο τοσα χρονια...
> ...


Φίλε μου κ εμάς μας πειραξε μονο κ στη σκέψη...Από μικρά παιδία...Από μωρα αν θες με ΝEL ταξιδευαμε...Στεφανε γιατί να σε βρίσουμε???Καλά τα λες!!!Ποιος σ'ακουει ειναι το θεμα...

----------


## Νaval22

> Στεφανε γιατί να σε βρίσουμε???Καλά τα λες!!!Ποιος σ'ακουει ειναι το θεμα...


κανείς αυτό είναι μάλλον το μόνο σίγουρο :Mad:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> καλησπερα.... σας λατρευω και εγω το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ αφανταστα....
> 
> και θεωρω πως ειναι η πριγκιπησα του Βορα....
> 
> και χαιρομαι πολυ γιατι απο οτι ειπε ο MYTILENE τελικα θα μεινει στο βορα...
> 
> και ισως προεκτεινει τη γραμμη τη γραμμη της και για Λημνο-θεσσαλονικη...
> 
> οπως τις παλιες καλες εποχες... εχω και κατι φωτος απο τοτε με την φορεσια 
> ...


πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες για μια ακομη φορα. αν και με χαλαει ο σπονσορας θα τον προτιμησω απο την τωρινη θλιβερη φορεσια του.

----------


## Giovanaut

ποσο θα ηθελα να γυρνουσαν τα πραγματα πισω.... καθε χρονο και χειροτερα......δυστυχως ....για να δουμε απο δω και κατω τι θα γινει...???

----------


## Giovanaut

> πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες για μια ακομη φορα. αν και με χαλαει ο σπονσορας θα τον προτιμησω απο την τωρινη θλιβερη φορεσια του.


το μονο που θελει μια πριγκιπισσα ειναι λιγη προσοχη.....

λιγο φρεσκαρισμα....

πως επιτρεπουν αυτη την κατασταση...??

----------


## scoufgian

να ευχαριστησω και εδω το φιλο μας Giovanaut για τις ποιοτικες και τρομερες φωτογραφιες.Τις χαζευω πολυ ωρα γιατι επιτελους βλεπω τα καραβια μας σε μερη διαφορετικα απο αυτα που τα ειχαμε δει.ειναι κατι διαφορετικο πως να το κανουμε.Να σαι καλα φιλε μου

----------


## Giovanaut

> να ευχαριστησω και εδω το φιλο μας Giovanaut για τις ποιοτικες και τρομερες φωτογραφιες.Τις χαζευω πολυ ωρα γιατι επιτελους βλεπω τα καραβια μας σε μερη διαφορετικα απο αυτα που τα ειχαμε δει.ειναι κατι διαφορετικο πως να το κανουμε.Να σαι καλα φιλε μου


αυτα τα λογια πραγματικα με τιμουν παρα πολυ ....

και χαιρομαι που βρισκω ανθρωπους που νιωθουν τοσο εντονα συναισθηματα οπως εγω βλεποντας.... τα βαπορια μας...

γιατι βαπορια μας ειναι.....και θα ειναι...

οτι κι αν εχουν στα μυαλα τους να κανουν....!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι....

Εχετε υπ οψιν για την ξενη ταινια στην οποια πρωταγωνιστει η πριγκιπεσσα μας και μαλιστα στο τελος την βυθιζουνε....???

----------


## laz94

> Παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι....
> 
> Εχετε υπ οψιν για την ξενη ταινια στην οποια πρωταγωνιστει η πριγκιπεσσα μας και μαλιστα στο τελος την βυθιζουνε....???


 

Ναι! Αν λες αυτή που κατάλαβα την λένε: Escape Under Pressure (αν δεν κάνω λάθος)

----------


## Speedkiller

Δες μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω και θα καταλάβεις φίλε μου...:mrgreen:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ναι! Αν λες αυτή που κατάλαβα την λένε: Escape Under Pressure (αν δεν κάνω λάθος)


Ναι για αυτην μιλαω....
ειναι σχετικα παλια ταινια....

και ολα τα εξωτερικα γυρισματα ειναι στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ....

----------


## laz94

Τέλεια ταινία.......βέβαια δεν καταλαβα και πολλά απο την ταινία για 2 λόγους...
1)Δεν την είδα από την αρχη
2) Είχα επικεντρωθει στη Μυτιληνάρα! :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ναι για αυτην μιλαω....
> ειναι σχετικα παλια ταινια....
> 
> και ολα τα εξωτερικα γυρισματα ειναι στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ....



Δεν είναι ολα...αν δεις στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα κατω εχει ξυλο...κ πολλές αλλες διαφορες υπαρχουν τελος παντων...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Δεν είναι ολα...αν δεις στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα κατω εχει ξυλο...κ πολλές αλλες διαφορες υπαρχουν τελος παντων...


Πραγματικα αξιος speedkiller....
και οντως τα εσωτερικα πρεπει να ειναι απο κρουαζιεροπλοιο...
και το γκαραζ στουντιο...

τωρα ψηθηκα να την ξαναδω....

----------


## laz94

Η Μυτιληνάρα σε μαυρα χάλια στον Πειραια στις 30/1/2009....

----------


## hsw

θέλει επιγόντως καλή συντήρηση και βάψιμο... έχει προγραμματιστεί δεξαμενισμός;;

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεξαμενισμένο είναι το πλοιο φίλε μου!Από πανω δεν φιλοτιμήθηκαν να το βαψουν!!!

----------


## hsw

οταν δεξαμενίστηκε ήταν σ'αυτά τα χάλια;; Γιατί άμα το αφήσανε μετά το δεξαμενισμό χωρίς να το βάψουν, δεν είναι με τα καλά τους...

----------


## Νaval22

λίγο καλύτερο ήταν τότε αλλά εξίσου χάλια  :Mad:

----------


## Giovanaut

και για ποσο θα ταξιδευει ετσι η κουκλιτσα μας....

αν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να μαζευτουμε εμεις μια μερα να την βαψουμε...

και τα χρωματα δικα μου....

μα τοσο...ρε παιδια ....δεν γινεται...???

----------


## moutsokwstas

μεχρι εκει που δεν παει παρακατω.  οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα προιδεαζει αρνητικα τον αλλο, που θα θελει να παει διακοπες 5-10 μερες με την οικογενεια του, το βλεπει ετσι εξω θα λεει μεσα τι να γινεται αραγε? ειναι και δυσφημιση για το νησι, την ιδια την εταιρια.

----------


## scoufgian

και το Μυτιληνη γι αποψε και γι αυριο μετακομισε στα 200αρια

----------


## johny18

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΤΑΚΟΜΙΣΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ??? ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ???

----------


## Vortigern

> και το Μυτιληνη γι αποψε και γι αυριο μετακομισε στα 200αρια


Αντι να πας να το βγαλεις φωτο τωρα που ειναι σε σπανια θεση καθεσαι και αραχτος και α δε βαριεσαι.Παρε το μηδεν λοιπον... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Αντι να πας να το βγαλεις φωτο τωρα που ειναι σε σπανια θεση καθεσαι και αραχτος και α δε βαριεσαι.Παρε το μηδεν λοιπον...


εχω εξεταστικη οπως ειπε και ο φιλτατος stafanosp......:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Giovanaut

> εχω εξεταστικη οπως ειπε και ο φιλτατος stafanosp......:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Αυτη η πληγη θα μας φαει ολους...

----------


## dimitris

> εχω εξεταστικη οπως ειπε και ο φιλτατος stafanosp......:mrgreen::mrgreen:


εχεις εξεταστικη στην ανω και κατω γναθω:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## captain#litinas

γειά σας παιδιά. είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και για αρχή διαβάζω διαφορα θέματα. αποψή μου ειναι ότι το πλοίο είναι παρατημένο απο την ίδια την εταιρεία, γιατι απο όσο γνωρίζω το πληρωμα κάνει φιλότημες προσπάθειες. αν παρατηρήσετε καλά την φωτο είναι μέσα στα μήνια, οπότε σημαίνει ότι κάποιοι δουλεύουν εκεί μέσα... αρκεί η εταιρεία να ρίξει φράγκα για καλής ποιότητας χρωματα και θα γινει πάλι κουκλί... :Wink:

----------


## marsant

H αληθεια ειναι οτι απο ολα αυτα τα χρονια πρωτη φορα βλεπω το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ σε τετοια χαλια και ειναι πραγματικα κριμα.Ευχομαι μονο να ειναι η εμφανιση του ετσι και να μην ειναι το εσωτερικο του ετσι παρατημενο.

----------


## moutsokwstas

το πληρωμα ειναι λογικο να το προσεχει οσο μπορει, τρωει ψωμι απο εκει. αλλοι σφυριζουν αδιαφορα.

----------


## captain#litinas

παιδια μιλαμε για ενα πλοιο που είναι ηδη 35 χρονων και που τα εξοδα συντηρησης ειναι πολλα. αν δεν το προσεξεις λιγο αυτα θα ειναι τα χαλια του. κριμα ομως :Sad: . ελπιζω καποτε να συγκινηθουν οι κατεχοντες τη διαχειριση και να το κανουν ξανα ενα διαμαντι. δε νομιζω να θελει πολλα...λιγο χρημα για καλης ποιοτητας χρωματα και μερακι απο τους εργαζομενους εκει μεσα, που πιστευω οτι το εχουν γιατι το αγαπουν αυτο το πλοίο...

----------


## Speedkiller

Ξεγελάστηκα σήμερα εξαιτίας της συννεφιάς η η αριστερή μπάντα του Μυτιλήνη βάφτηκε??? :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> Ξεγελάστηκα σήμερα εξαιτίας της συννεφιάς η η αριστερή μπάντα του Μυτιλήνη βάφτηκε???


Σημερα παντος ηταν δεμενο εκει που που δενει το Λισσος....δενει συχνα εκει η το εδεσαν εκει για να βαψουν την αλλη μερια?

----------


## Giovanaut

BREAKING NEWS
Αυριο Σαββατο 14/02 το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα συνεχισει μετα τη Μυτιληνη για Λήμνο-Καβάλα μετα τις τελευταιες εξελιξεις.

----------


## moutsokwstas

παντως το παλευει, καλο αυτο. ας ειναι κι ετσι.

----------


## Naias II

Προς το παρόν το Mytilene λέγεται *Mytilen* :mrgreen:.Έτσι γράφει στη πλώρη, κρίμα δεν έχω φωτογραφία να σας το δείξω.
Μετά το δεξαμενισμό ας το συνεφέρουνε χάλια το 'χουνε κάνει το βάπορα.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Προς το παρόν το Mytilene λέγεται *Mytilen* :mrgreen:.Έτσι γράφει στη πλώρη, κρίμα δεν έχω φωτογραφία να σας το δείξω.
> Μετά το δεξαμενισμό ας το συνεφέρουνε χάλια το 'χουνε κάνει το βάπορα.


Αυτό θα πεί Μυτιληνιό βαπόρι!!!!Δεν ξέβαψε το ''Ε'' απλά το σβήσανε για να διαβάζετε στα Μυτιληνιά:ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝ 
ΠΧ: Κώστας=Κωστέλ
Σταύρος=Σταυρέλ 
Γιάννης=Γιαννέλ
Μωρό=Μωρέλ κλπ κλπ κλπ:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
ΥΓ:Από σήμερα αλλάζω και γώ όνομα.....και από MYTILENE το κάνω mytilen

----------


## theofilos-ship

χαχαχα σωστος o mutilene μορελιμ..αρα μιτιλιν.με μπολικο λλ και νν:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Αυτό θα πεί Μυτιληνιό βαπόρι!!!!Δεν ξέβαψε το ''Ε'' απλά το σβήσανε για να διαβάζετε στα Μυτιληνιά:ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝ 
> ΠΧ: Κώστας=Κωστέλ
> Σταύρος=Σταυρέλ 
> Γιάννης=Γιαννέλ
> Μωρό=Μωρέλ κλπ κλπ κλπ:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ΥΓ:Από σήμερα αλλάζω και γώ όνομα.....και από MYTILENE το κάνω mytilen


ειχες καιρο να εμφανιστεις εσυ και ανησυχησα.Και απ οτι ειδα εφερες και το κουτακι με τα αστειακια μαζι σου.............:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## moutsokwstas

το εχουν παρει χαμπαρι οι παροικουντες στη μυτιληνη οτι εχουν γινει ρεζιλι των θαλασσων, των λιμανιων και δεν ξερω κι εγω τι...ας τους θυμισει καποιος οτι καποτε το βαπορι αυτο βραβευτηκε σαν το καλυτερο στο αιγαιο, η πριγκιπεσσα!

----------


## Νaval22

> ας τους θυμισει καποιος οτι καποτε το βαπορι αυτο βραβευτηκε σαν το καλυτερο στο αιγαιο, η πριγκιπεσσα!


και μάλιστα ούτε μια ούτε δύο άλλα τρείς φορές βγήκε καλύτερο πλοίο στο αιγαίο το 94 το 96 και το 98

----------


## moutsokwstas

πες τα στεφανε μπας και φιλοτιμηθουν αλλα που, ιδρωνει το αυτι τους?

----------


## Giovanaut

δυστυχως εχουν περασει οι καιροι που τα λογια.... λαμβανοναν υπ οψην....
τωρα πια τα συστηματα ειναι διαφορετικα....

αν δεν το βαψουμε καμια μερα μονοι μας...

ετσι θα σαπισει....

----------


## cpt babis

Αν δεν κανω λαθος δενει για ετησια 27/2 κατι μπορει να γινει.

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν δεν κανω λαθος δενει για ετησια 27/2 κατι μπορει να γινει.


γιατι εχω την εντυπωση πως εχει ανεβει δεξαμενη!!!

----------


## cpt babis

στην δεξαμενη εχει ανεβει, ετησια επισκευη δεν εχει κανει.

----------


## Giovanaut

για το ποσο θα λειψει και για το ποιος θα το αντικαταστησει ξερουμε τιποτε...???

----------


## Naias II

Λογικά θα έρθει το Νήσος Χίος, πιθανόν θα είναι έτοιμο. Δεν γίνεται να μείνει η γραμμή με ένα πλοίο. Όσο για το *Μυτιλήν* :mrgreen: λένε πως θα κρατήσει η ακινησία του μέχρι και τις 10 Απριλίου :roll:

----------


## scoufgian

> Λογικά θα έρθει το Νήσος Χίος, πιθανόν θα είναι έτοιμο. Δεν γίνεται να μείνει η γραμμή με ένα πλοίο. Όσο για το *Μυτιλήν* :mrgreen: λένε πως θα κρατήσει η ακινησία του μέχρι και τις 10 Απριλίου :roll:


και καποιο πουλακι ειπε πως τη θεση του θα τη παρει ο ΤΕΟ

----------


## Giovanaut

> και καποιο πουλακι ειπε πως τη θεση του θα τη παρει ο ΤΕΟ


δηλαδη τσαμπα το περιμενουμε στο ΒΑιγαιο τα σαββατα....

αχχχχχ....

τουλαχιστον να γυρνουσε ο ΤΕΟ...???

----------


## Νaval22

ο θεόφιλος σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ολπ έχει πάρει ημερομηνία για δεξαμενισμό 26-02 έως 03-03 για να δούμε,μάλλον αυτές θα είναι τελικές ημερομηνίες,ώστε μετά να ανέβει να αντικαταστήσει το Μυτιλήνη όπως σφύριξε το πουλάκι στον scoufgian :Razz:

----------


## hsw

> Λογικά θα έρθει το Νήσος Χίος, πιθανόν θα είναι έτοιμο. Δεν γίνεται να μείνει η γραμμή με ένα πλοίο. Όσο για το *Μυτιλήν* :mrgreen: λένε πως θα κρατήσει η ακινησία του μέχρι και τις 10 Απριλίου :roll:


πάντως το Νήσος Χίος επιστρέφει 20/02

----------


## Giovanaut

δηλαδα πλεον θα εχουμε η ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ η ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ...???

και μολις επιστρεψει η πριγκιπεσσα, ο μαγκας θα μας την κανει...???

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αγαπητο lissos  σ'ευχαριστουμε.Αλλα καιρος να δεις τα νοτια προαστια του αιγαιου.για τον Στεφανο :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

ειχε ακουστει πως η κουκλα μας θα εκανε τα σαββατα προεκταση του δρομολογιου της και για ΒΕλλαδα...με απ ευθειας αναθεση του υπουργειου...

ξερετε αν τελικα θα γινει με ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ μιας και φευγει....

η τσαμπα περιμενουμε...????

----------


## moutsokwstas

ενα απο τα σεναρια που ακουγονται ειναι να παρει το μυτιληνη τη γραμμη απο αλεξανδρουπολη, σαμο κλπ. και το θεοφιλος να παρει τη θεση στου για χιο-μυτιληνη προκειμενου να μαζεψει κοσμο, αυτοκινητα, φορτηγα και να φερει και χρημα στην εταιριατο οποιο ειναι πρωτιστη αναγκη πλεον. ερχεται πασχα, τριημερα, οι καιροι ειναι δυσκολη κι αυτο επιβαλλεται για το καλο ολων εκει στο νησι.

----------


## Giovanaut

παντως παιδια αυτο το φετινο ειναι πρωτακουστο....

καθε μερα και αλλα νεα....

δεν ειναι να εισαι σιγουρος για τιποτε....

και συμπερασμα μηδεν....

ελπιζω παντως απο 11 Μαρτη να ξεκαθαρισουν τα πραγματα...

γιατι και το καλοκαιρι δεν αργει....

----------


## moutsokwstas

εδω καποιοι φοβουνται κι ευτυχως λενε, που δεν θα πιανει το διαγορας μυτιληνη, αλλα σιγρι. μπα, δεν νομιζω να συγκινηθουν καποιοι χοντροπετσοι, μονο καποιο φορτηγατζηδες διαμαρτυρονται κι αυτοι ειναι λιγοι πλεον. αλλα θα εκλιπαρουν οι ντοπιοι γιατι ερχονται 3ημερα, πασχα και το καλοκαιρι και θελουν κοσμο. τα εχουμε αναφερει παμπολλες φορες, ας προσεχαν.

----------


## Naias II

Για ποιο λόγο φοβούνται τι έχει ο Διαγόρας μου ξεφεύγει κάτι?

----------


## scoufgian

> Για ποιο λόγο φοβούνται τι έχει ο Διαγόρας μου ξεφεύγει κάτι?


Διαγορας=Blue Star Ferries,ξενο καραβι στη γραμμη της Μυτιληνης :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Naias II

> Προς το παρόν το Mytilene λέγεται *Mytilen* :mrgreen:.Έτσι γράφει στη πλώρη, κρίμα δεν έχω φωτογραφία να σας το δείξω.
> Μετά το δεξαμενισμό ας το συνεφέρουνε χάλια το 'χουνε κάνει το βάπορα.


Ιδού η θλιβερή φωτογραφία-κατάντια του *MYTILEN* σήμερα το πρωί στο Πειραιά

DSC 002.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ιδού η θλιβερή φωτογραφία-κατάντια του *MYTILEN* σήμερα το πρωί στο Πειραιά
> 
> DSC 002.jpg


*:sad::sad::sad:Κοιτάξτε σε πόσο άσχημη κατάσταση είναι το καημένο το Μυτιλήνη μας και δεν του αξίζει..Είναι κρίμα για ένα τέτοιο βαπόρι με σπουδαία ιστορία να είναι σε τόσο άσχημη κατάσταση...*

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ιδού η θλιβερή φωτογραφία-κατάντια του *MYTILEN* σήμερα το πρωί στο Πειραιά
> 
> DSC 002.jpg


καλα πολλα περιμενα να δω αλλα αυτο παρα παει....

σιγουρα οι ασχετοι επιβατες θα φοβουνται να μπουν μεσα...

πρεπει να βγει για ετησια... αμεσως

----------


## theofilos-ship

ΚΡΙΜΑ...απο κατω ειναι ποιο καθαρο.Αλλα μην τα λεμε συνεχεια.καθε εταιρεια κανει τις επιλογες της.Ακομη και στο promo της.Η κριση δικη τους. :Sad:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Διαγορας=Blue Star Ferries,ξενο καραβι στη γραμμη της Μυτιληνης


παντως θεωρω οτι πια δεν θα επρεπε να μιλαμε για ξενους στη γραμμη...
τι θα πει ξενος....???
η ΝΕΛ αφου αποφασισε να μην καλυπτει τις γραμμες της Χιο-Μυτιληνης και του ΒΑΓΑΙΟΥ αποκλειστικα, δεν φταιν οι ξενοι....
και τα νησια τι να κανουν....
δηλαδη αυτοι οι Μυτιληνιοι....προτιμουν να μεινουν χωρις βαπορια...

α και κατι αλλο... ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ θεωρειται η οχι ξενος???

----------


## scoufgian

αισχος !!!απαραδεκτη κατασταση ενος τετοιου πλοιου!!λες κι ειναι παρατημενο χρονια σε καποιο ναυπηγειο......ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!

----------


## Naias II

Γεμάτο μπαλώματα είναι ακόμα και στο NEL LINES τα γράμματα "πετάξανε". Έδωσα ένα παράδειγμα της εγκατάλειψης για να μην ανεβάσω και τις υπόλοιπες δεν έχει νόημα.:sad:
Αν η εταιρεία δεν σέβεται το επιβάτη δεν με νοιάζει αν θα φύγει και θα πάρει τα σκήπτρα άλλη εταιρεία. Και κάτι άλλο για να τα λέμε ο επιβάτης κανονικότατα πληρώνει το εισητήριο "χρυσό" για να ταξιδέψει με αυτά τα χάλια  :Mad:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Ιδού η θλιβερή φωτογραφία-κατάντια του *MYTILEN* σήμερα το πρωί στο Πειραιά
> 
> DSC 002.jpg


θελω να πιστευω οτι η συγκεκριμενη φωτο, δεν εχει κανει το γυρο του κοσμου και δεν ειναι καθολου υπερβολικο. μακραν η χειροτερη εικονα κι απο πλοια ανταγωνιστριων εταιριων που δεν εκτελουν δρομολογια. ηθελα να ξερα, δεν βρεθηκε καποιος να τους κανει μια παρατηρηση γι αυτο το χαλι? δεν ξερω η επιθεωρηση, δεν ασχολειται με αυτα τα πραγματα, δεν κανει συστασεις?

----------


## Νaval22

Η επιθεώρηση και ο νηογνώμονας αρκούνται στο να εξασφαλίσουν την αξιοπλοία του,τα χρώματα σαφώς και δεν τους αφορούν,είναι καθαρά επιλογή της εταιρείας τι χρώματα θα αγοράσει,αν θα βάψει το καράβι η αν θα το αφήσει στο χάλι του
Η εξωτερική εικόνα σαφώς και δεν έχει σχέση με τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες,οι οποίες ευτυχώς παραμένουν σχετικά καλές για την ηλικία του πλοίου,άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα εισητηρίου 
είναι πάντως αυτονόητο ότι ένας ανυποψίαστος επιβάτης βλέποντας αυτή την εικόνα προδιαθέτεται πολύ άσχημα,για το πλοίο.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Πεσ'τα Στεφανε...ορμα.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moutsokwstas

κρινεται επιτακτικη αναγκη για ενα φρεσκαρισμα κι οχι τσαπατσοδουλειες.

----------


## Speedkiller

Mαγκες εγω λεω να το βαψουμε εμεις...Αν δεν το κανουμε εμείς κανείς δεν θα το κάνει... :Sad:

----------


## theofilos-ship

υπαρχει κριση και στην μπογια:-P προτινομενο χρωμα speed; :Confused:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Mαγκες εγω λεω να το βαψουμε εμεις...Αν δεν το κανουμε εμείς κανείς δεν θα το κάνει...


*Αν και δεν είμαι ΝΕΛίτης αλλά επειδή αγαπάω όλα τα πλοία είμαι μέσα!!!*

----------


## DriFterPanos

Ρε παιδιά.. πλάκα κάνετε..:-? έλεος… τα μαύρα του τα χάλια έχει!!! Να βουλιάξει περιμένουν???

----------


## Speedkiller

> υπαρχει κριση και στην μπογια:-P προτινομενο χρωμα speed;


Επειδή κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι πλεόν είναι απίθανο να βαφτούν μπλε και επειδή το να βαφτεί ξανά ασπρο θέλει να ξυλωθεί αυτή η μπλε βρώμα (δυσκολο κ ακριβό) καλο κ συνετό θα ήταν να το βάψουμε μπλε...Τουλάχιστον ας βαφτεί ένα ριμάδι σωστό μπλε... :Mad: 
Στα αληθεια θα θελα να ξερα πόσο κοστίζει ένας κουβάς μπογια!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

> Επειδή κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι πλεόν είναι απίθανο να βαφτούν μπλε και επειδή το να βαφτεί ξανά ασπρο θέλει να ξυλωθεί αυτή η μπλε βρώμα (δυσκολο κ ακριβό) καλο κ συνετό θα ήταν να το βάψουμε μπλε...Τουλάχιστον ας βαφτεί ένα ριμάδι σωστό μπλε...
> Στα αληθεια θα θελα να ξερα πόσο κοστίζει ένας κουβάς μπογια!!!


Kοιτα ενας 10κιλος κουβας εχει περιπου στα 25€.....ποσοι κουβαδες να θελουμε???:P

----------


## theofilos-ship

speed εγω θα ελεγα κατι αλλο.Ποσο κοστιζει να πεταξω ενα κουβα μπογια σε αυτους που τα καταντησανε ετσι..αχαχαχα :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Τheofilos-ship:

δεν ξέρω....Αλλα λίγο πολύ το αξίζουν...

Vortigern:
 είσαι σίγουρος πως μιλάμε για το ίδιο είδος μπογιάς???
Δεν ξέρω αν τα πλοια βάφονται με την ίδια μπογια που βάφουν τα κάγκελα....:-P

----------


## Νaval22

αν είχα χρόνο θα έπερνα το σχέδιο γραμμών και θα τους υπολόγιζα πόσά λεφτά θέλουν ανάλογα με τα τετραγωνικά που πρέπει να βαφτούν  :Razz:  :Razz: 
πάντως τα χρώματα δεν είναι λαδομπογιές είναι ειδικά χρώματα ναυτιλίας

----------


## Vortigern

> Τheofilos-ship:
> 
> δεν ξέρω....Αλλα λίγο πολύ το αξίζουν...
> 
> Vortigern:
> είσαι σίγουρος πως μιλάμε για το ίδιο είδος μπογιάς???
> Δεν ξέρω αν τα πλοια βάφονται με την ίδια μπογια που βάφουν τα κάγκελα....:-P


Να βαψουμε τα καγκελα τοτε.. :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mytilene γλυκοχαραμα μολις εχει ερθει απο πειραια χιο το 1996 αφιερωμενη στους φιλους της νελ και to φιλο stefanel βεβαια :Very Happy: 
mytilene.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Mytilene γλυκοχαραμα μολις εχει ερθει απο πειραια χιο το 1996 αφιερωμενη στους φιλους της νελ και to φιλο stefanel βεβαια


ωραιες εποχες....
πραγματικη κουκλα...
φρεσκια περιποιημενη..λες και ειναι στο πρωτο της ταξιδι...

----------


## Νaval22

αυτή είναι η Μυτιλήναρα έτσι όπως τη γνωρίσαμε,την αγαπήσαμε και θέλουμε να τη βλέπουμε 
Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του BEN BRUCE από τη παλιά εποχή βλέπεται στο avatar μου

----------


## Naias II

> Mytilene γλυκοχαραμα μολις εχει ερθει απο πειραια χιο το 1996 αφιερωμενη στους φιλους της νελ και to φιλο stefanel βεβαια


Ευχαριστούμε για τη φωτογραφία αγαλίασε η καρδιά μου που την είδα πανέμορφη, λάμπει το Μυτιλήνη. Χτες με έπιασε κατάθλιψη που το είδα από κοντά

----------


## vinman

...μαύρα χάλια...και λυπάμαι αν στεναχωρώ τους Νελίτες...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30178

----------


## Giovanaut

> ...μαύρα χάλια...και λυπάμαι αν στεναχωρώ τους Νελίτες...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30178


μπορω να πω οτι το θεαμα ειναι μακαβριο.....κριμα...

----------


## dimitris

βαλτος εισαι κι εσυ? απο τις 90 σελιδες που εχει το θεμα η 85 ειναι γιατι δεν βαφουν το βαπορι... δεν εχει χρωματα το μαγαζι και περιμενει την παραδοση τι αλλο να βρω σαν δικαιολογια :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

βρε Μανωλη βαζουν τετοιες φωτογραφιες εδω μεσα?Μας διελυσες πρωι πρωι:cry::cry::cry:

----------


## johny18

ΠΩ ΠΩ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ... ΗΤΑΝ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΛΗΣΑΝ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ... ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΦΤΙΞΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ...

----------


## Naias II

Πλάκα πλάκα λες και είναι εγκατελειμμένο στη Ελευσίνα

----------


## MYTILENE

......Πάντως *ΜΗΝ* περιμένετε να σταματήσει στις 27/02...... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> ......Πάντως *ΜΗΝ* περιμένετε να σταματήσει στις 27/02......


δηλαδη θα συνεχισει...???

α και κατι αλλο

 ειχες πει... αν δεν κανω λαθος πως θα εκανε τα σαββατα προεκταση για ΛΗΜΝΟ-ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ

τελικα θα γινει..???

----------


## moutsokwstas

> ...μαύρα χάλια...και λυπάμαι αν στεναχωρώ τους Νελίτες...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30178


μυτιληνη η φακιδομυτη, ετσι οπως το βλεπω το βαπορι..

----------


## alcaeos

ασπρο ηταν τι ωραιο..... κοιταχτε  το μερος που ειναι βαμενο μπλε και το μερος που ειναι βαμενο ασπρο.....ελεος πια ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mytilene ας πουμε πρωτοχρονια 1996 φωτο τραβηγμενη απο το αυθερετο του θεοφιλος
myt.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΤΗ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΧΙΟ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΑΚΑΡΕ Ο ΘΕΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΤΗ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΧΙΟ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΑΚΑΡΕ Ο ΘΕΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ


Δεν νομίζω πως αυτό λέει κάτι φίλε μου...Χωρίς παρεξήγηση κιόλας!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Mytilene ας πουμε πρωτοχρονια 1996 φωτο τραβηγμενη απο το αυθερετο του θεοφιλος
> myt.jpg


ωραια φωτο, με γυρναει πισω οταν θυμαμαι να δενουν σε αυτο το σημειο οπου ειναι το μυτιληνη, 2 και 3 πλοια μαζι. αναμνησεις παλιες.....

----------


## opelmanos

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΝΟ ΧΙΟΥ -ΟΙΝΟΥΣΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΣΑΚΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΕΚΕΙ Ο ΚΑΚΟΜΟΙΡΟΣ Ο POLLYX(ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ) ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ.

----------


## captain#litinas

Παιδιά τα πλοία μπορούν να περνάνε απο παντού και με τους ίδιους ανθρώπους στο τιμόνι. Προσοχή και σοβαρότητα θέλει και μετά το πέρασμα απο τη μύτη της βελόνας είναι παιχνιδάκι... Οσο αφορά το χρώμα με 15 κουβάδες(μπότα) 20λιτρους καλής ποιότητας χρώμα ο βάπορος γίνεται κούκλα. Μήπως να κάνουμε κανα έρανο να το βάψουμε ρε παιδιά;;; Ένα ποτάκι στα μπάρ θα στοιχίσει στον καθένα μας τόσοι που είμαστε... Αφού κάποιοι βλέπουν τα χάλια και δεν συγκινούντε ίσως αυτό να είναι μια λύση;;;; Τι λέτε;;;;;;;; :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

εγω μεσα ειμαι.............

----------


## Naias II

Μάγκες εντάξει δεν πιστεύω ότι θα φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο. Όλα είναι στο πρόγραμμα μετά την ετήσιά του πιστεύω θα γίνει κούκλα

----------


## mastrokostas

Για τους καλούς μας φίλους της NEL 
IMG_1248.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

αλλος απο δω!!!δεν ειπαμε οτι μεχρι να βαφτει η κουκλα δεν ξανανεβαζουμε φωτογραφια απο το παρων?γι αυτο εχεις να γραψεις τιμωρια 100 φορες το μηνυμα:ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ.Και θα μου το φερεις γραμμενο σε κολλα αναφορας με στυλο BIC

----------


## Naias II

Δεν πειράζει συγχωρεμένος. Από την αριστερή πλευρά πρώτη φορά το βλέπουμε :mrgreen:

----------


## mastrokostas

> αλλος απο δω!!!δεν ειπαμε οτι μεχρι να βαφτει η κουκλα δεν ξανανεβαζουμε φωτογραφια απο το παρων?γι αυτο εχεις να γραψεις τιμωρια 100 φορες το μηνυμα:ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ.Και θα μου το φερεις γραμμενο σε κολλα αναφορας με στυλο BIC


Να την βγάλω ??? Δεν έχω πρόβλημα !
Αλλά ο Naias II σου απάντησε βιαστικέ !Απο αριστερά δεν το έχεις σε πολλές φωτογραφίες . :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Προτεινω η τιμωρια του mastrokostas να ειναι 2 κουβαδες χρωμα για το "Μυτιληνη" :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Να την βγάλω ??? Δεν έχω πρόβλημα !
> Αλλά ο Naias II σου απάντησε βιαστικέ !Απο αριστερά δεν το έχεις σε πολλές φωτογραφίες .


οχι δεν θα τη βγαλεις θα την αφησεις,οπως παραλληλα θα εκτελεσεις και τη τιμωρια...........και θα δουμε τι θα συνεδριασουν και οι Νελιτες για σενα...........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Προτεινω η τιμωρια του mastrokostas να ειναι 2 κουβαδες χρωμα για το "Μυτιληνη"





> οχι δεν θα τη βγαλεις θα την αφησεις,οπως παραλληλα θα εκτελεσεις και τη τιμωρια...........και θα δουμε τι θα συνεδριασουν και οι Νελιτες για σενα...........:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Κάτσε να τελειώσω το βάψιμο απο την σκαλωσιά που με έβαλε ο Δημήτρης , και μετά .

----------


## opelmanos

ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΥΨΗΛΑ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΣΥΝ ΤΑ ΥΦΑΛΑ ΑΜΜΟΒΟΛΗ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΨΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΡΕΦΤΗΣ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΜΟΥΡΗ ΣΟΥ,ΑΣΠΡΟ ΕΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ORIGINAL,ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΒΑΨΙΜΟ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ Ο ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΜΑΥΡΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΥΣΑΕΡΙΑ.

----------


## Naias II

Καλά άσπρο δεν βάφεται. Μόλις βάψανε το Ταξιάρχη μπλε θα χαλάσουν τη σειρά? Θέλει και πολλά λεφτά αυτό. ¶σε που υπάρχει ολόκληρη καμπάνια και το logo της είναι μπλε + η επίσημη σελίδα στο νετ επίσης μπλε. Μιλάμε για ξερίζωμαααα :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΑΝ ΠΙΑΣΟΥΝ  ΝΑ ΒΑΦΟΥΝ  ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΜΠΟΓΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΟΥΡΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ Σ'ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΚΑΜΑΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠ'ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ.ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΗ

----------


## Naias II

Μπα μην ανησυχείς το Μυτιλήνη θα γίνει κούκλα είμαι πεπεισμένος από το αποτέλεσμα του Ταξιάρχη. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αργότερα κατά πόσο θα αντέξουν τα χρώματα.

----------


## Speedkiller

> η επίσημη σελίδα στο νετ επίσης μπλε.



H σελίδα της Nel είναι ανύπαρκτη....Εχουν να την ανανεώσουν εδώ και 2 τουλάχιστον χρόνια...Και σιγά μη βαφτεί κ γινουν κ αμμοβολές κλπ...Αντε κανα πασάλυμα της κακιάς ώρας....

----------


## opelmanos

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ Μ'ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ  ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΕΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ. Μ'ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΠ'ΕΞΩ.ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΨΟΥΝ ΒΑΨΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΨΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΕ ΤΗΣ HSW ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ  ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ. και να ΒΑΨΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΛΩΡΙΔΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΡΑΘΥΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ 2 ΝΗΣΟΣ.

----------


## Giovanaut

τελικα θα βγει για ετησια....???

----------


## scoufgian

> τελικα θα βγει για ετησια....???


 οχι ακομα,να τελειωσει τις εργασιες του και ο μπαρμπα Τεο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

ΧΤΕΣ ΠΗΓΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΗΣ.ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥΝ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΙΟ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ-ΡΟΔΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ?

----------


## scoufgian

> ΧΤΕΣ ΠΗΓΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΗΣ.ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥΝ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΙΟ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ-ΡΟΔΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ?


 σ αυτη τη γραμμη μαλλον ο ΤΕΟ θα παει στη θεση του ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ

----------


## opelmanos

ΣΕ ΑΓΟΝΗ Ο ΤΕΟ? ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ .ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΕΑΜΜΗ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ.

----------


## taxman

χαλια το πλοιο εξωτερικα η κ τισ νελ το βλεπουν

----------


## Giovanaut

> σ αυτη τη γραμμη μαλλον ο ΤΕΟ θα παει στη θεση του ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ


δηλαδη φιλε μου εννοεις πως ο ΤΕΟ θα παρει 2 φορες την εβδομαδα απο ΚΑΒΑΛΑ εως ΣΑΜΟ και 1 φορα απο ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.....

για το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ισχυει το ΑΛΕΞ-ΡΟΔΟ..???

αν ΝΑΙ τοτε σωθηκαμε(Λημνος)....!!!!!!!

γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι.....!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> δηλαδη φιλε μου εννοεις πως ο ΤΕΟ θα παρει 2 φορες την εβδομαδα απο ΚΑΒΑΛΑ εως ΣΑΜΟ και 1 φορα απο ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.....
> 
> για το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ισχυει το ΑΛΕΞ-ΡΟΔΟ..???
> 
> αν ΝΑΙ τοτε σωθηκαμε(Λημνος)....!!!!!!!
> 
> γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι.....!!!


το Μυτιληνη θα μεινει κει που ειναι με προεκταση μεχρι Θεσ.νικη για τα Σαββατα.Ο Τεο παλευει να παιξει Αλεξ/πολη -Ροδο

----------


## MYTILENE

> ΧΤΕΣ ΠΗΓΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΗΣ.ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥΝ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΙΟ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ-ΡΟΔΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ?


 Φίλε μου σου προτείνω να το αποφεύγεις το πλοίο καλύτερα,αυτοί είναι ικανοί να σου πούνε οτι θα πάρει τη γραμμή Πάτρα-Ανκόνα:mrgreen::mrgreen:!!!Μην ακούς και πολλά!!!Και για να τελειώσουμε με αυτό το θέμα να σας πώ οτι το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ μένει Χίο-Πειραιά με πιθανή προέκταση κάθε Σάββατο Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη και ο ΤΕΟ παλεύει για τη γραμμή που έχει τώρα το ΕΞ.ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ!!!Αυτά και ΤΕΛΟΣ :Wink: .....

----------


## polykas

_Mία φωτό για τον φίλο Μυτιλήνη..._


6.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλη φιλε polykas :Wink: Aς βαλω και εγω μια φωτο απο μια δυναμικη αναχωριση απο μυτιληνη για θεσσαλονικη απο το 90's
film nel (30).jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ben και polykas πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!!Το Μυτιλήνη λευκό σε όλο του το μεγαλείο...!!*

----------


## moutsokwstas

πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο και των δυο σας, θα σας συμβουλευα την επομενη φορα να μας προειδοπιειετε πριν τις ανεβασετε, μην παθουμε τιποτα ετσι ξαφνικα, γιατι μας εχουν συνηθισει σε αλλα τωρα τελευταια.

----------


## Giovanaut

οι φωτο οντως εξαιρετικες....και το πλοιο βρισκεται στα καλυτερα του...
σκετη φρεσκαδουρα....

----------


## Naias II

Θα έλεγα ότι το Μυτιλήνη είναι από τα πιο όμορφα βαπόρια της εποχής του και μεταγενέστερων που έχουμε δει. Ειδικά η πρύμη του ξεχωρίζει κάνει μπαμ!

----------


## Speedkiller

Καλα νέα για το πλοιο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Βαφτίστηκε παλι MYTILEN-E- αν είδα καλα απ την πρόχειρη ματιά που έριξα!

----------


## Naias II

Σήμερα αν δεν με απατάει το μάτι μου το είδα το πλοίο βαμένο στη μισή πλευρά σε έντονο σκούρο μπλε χρώμα. Ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν γελάστηκα :shock:

----------


## Vortigern

> Σήμερα αν δεν με απατάει το μάτι μου το είδα το πλοίο βαμένο στη μισή πλευρά σε έντονο σκούρο μπλε χρώμα. Ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν γελάστηκα :shock:


 
Φωτο δν εχουμε??

----------


## Naias II

Δυστυχώς δεν έβγαλα επειδή είχαμε πει να τη ξαναβγάλουμε όταν θα γίνει κούκλα  :Very Happy: . Να σου πω κιόλας όπως είπα δεν ξέρω αν γελάστηκα και δεν το σκέφτηκα εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν έδωσα σημασία :roll:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Δυστυχώς δεν έβγαλα επειδή είχαμε πει να τη ξαναβγάλουμε όταν θα γίνει κούκλα . Να σου πω κιόλας όπως είπα δεν ξέρω αν γελάστηκα και δεν το σκέφτηκα εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν έδωσα σημασία :roll:


Ποια πλευρα?Η δεξια?Αν λες για την δεξια σίγουρα ξεγελάστηκες όπως ξεγελαστικα κ γω με το όνομα που είναι ακόμα Mytilen....Μάλλον τα μάτια μας φαντάζονται πράγματα που θέλουν να δουν... :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Όχι στη αριστερή πλευρά σήμερα ήταν στη θέση του Νήσος Χίος

----------


## Νaval22

επειδή παντού υπάρχει ένας Νελίτης ορίστε η φώτο,όντως ξεκίνησε το βάψιμο απο την αρίστερη μπάντα 
mytilene.jpg

----------


## Naias II

¶ντε γιατί είχα μπερδευτεί βρε παιδί μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> επειδή παντού υπάρχει ένας Νελίτης ορίστε η φώτο,όντως ξεκίνησε το βάψιμο απο την αρίστερη μπάντα 
> mytilene.jpg


με την ολοκληρωση του βαψιματος στη "πριγκιπεσσα" κερναει το προεδριο των Νελιτων......τι ομορφο νεο ηταν αυτο πρωι πρωι.........

----------


## captain#litinas

Καλημέρα Παιδιά... Όντως χθες ξεκίνησε το βάψιμο της Πριγκιπέσσας απο την αριστερή πλευρά λόγο θέσεως του στην προβλήτα. Αν όλα πάνε καλά και βοηθήσει και ο καιρός;;;;; τότε σε μία εβδομάδα θα είναι κούκλα. Τίθεται βέβαια το θέμα για το πόσο θα κρατήσει;;;;.... :Confused: . 
Θα δούμε... :Cool:

----------


## scoufgian

ναι captain ειναι και αυτο το θεμα ποσο θα κρατησει.........ας τη δω κουκλα οπως το Ταξιαρχο και ας...........

----------


## Speedkiller

Θαύμα παιδιά!!!Θαύμα... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αντε να δουμε και αυριο με τον theo.SPEED και αλλο θαυμα.Ο θεοφιλος δεξαμενη.τελικα ειχα δικιο.το χα πει μετα απο κανα 5 μηνο.ε να τα! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

αντε μπραβο μας παιδια....

ολα σιγα σιγα περνουν τον δρομο τους.....

μακαρι και να συνεχισουν ετσι....

γιατι φετος δεν τραβηξαμε και λιγα σαν νελιτες...???

----------


## scoufgian

εαν θελει ο καιρος το πλοιο αυριο θα δεσει με τη δεξια μπαντα στο Πειραια για βαψιμο,αλλιως το Σαββατο στη Μυτιληνη

----------


## Speedkiller

> εαν θελει ο καιρος το πλοιο αυριο θα δεσει με τη δεξια μπαντα στο Πειραια για βαψιμο,αλλιως το Σαββατο στη Μυτιληνη


Απ ότι είδα ξεκίνησε απο Μυτιλήνη!Το θέμα είναι μην μείνει σε καμμια Χιο λόγω του καιρού...

----------


## scoufgian

> Απ ότι είδα ξεκίνησε απο Μυτιλήνη!Το θέμα είναι μην μείνει σε καμμια Χιο λόγω του καιρού...


 θα κανουν τ αδυνατα δυνατα να φτασουν,υπαρχει λογος.................

----------


## Giovanaut

μπορεις να τον κοινοποιησεις η οχι...???

----------


## scoufgian

> μπορεις να τον κοινοποιησεις η οχι...???


 αυριο θα δειτε..............

----------


## sea_serenade

scouf υποθέτω πως ξέρεις κάτι που εμείς δεν ξέρουμε αλλά που θα έπρεπε να ξέρουμε......ας κάνουμε λοιπόν υπομονή μέχρι την αυγή :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> scouf υποθέτω πως ξέρεις κάτι που εμείς δεν ξέρουμε αλλά που θα έπρεπε να ξέρουμε......ας κάνουμε λοιπόν υπομονή μέχρι την αυγή!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 απ οτι βλεπω τα πηγαμε πολυ καλα .χτυπησαμε μεχρι και 19 κομβους.ξεκινησαμε με 2μιση ωρες καθυστερηση και καλυψαμε τη μιαμιση.καλα ειναι........αντε γιατι πρεπει να παει και πληρωμα στο "Μπαρμπα" στο Περαμα να τον ανεβασει για δεξαμενισμο............ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## captain#litinas

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Όντως "σφαίρα" ήρθε η κούκλα στον Πειραιά, αλλά δυστηχώς επεσε πάλι με την αριστερή πλευρά οπότε ελπίζω αύριο στη Μυτιλήνη να συνεχιστεί το βάψιμο και να τελειώσει...Πάντως φίλε scoufgian έχεις δίκιο διότι ο Τεο πάει για δεξαμενισμό σήμερα... λένε για δέκα ημέρες... οπότε χωρις απροόπτου τον άλλο μήνα θα οργώνει το Αιγαίο και αυτός... Αντε να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα ρε παιδιά επιτέλους...

----------


## dimitris

Ηρθε τοσο γρηγορα που το εβγαλε στο Χατζηκυριακειο :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
ais.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

χαχα εκει το βγαζει.εχει και χρωματοπωλειο το χατζηκυριακειο  :Confused: :-P

----------


## dimitris

ειναι πισω απο τις ψαροτεβερνες εκει στη σχολη ναυτικων δοκιμων :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

αμάν πιά με αυτό το χατζηκυριάκειο,και νομίζω πως το βγάζει πάντα στον ίδιο δρόμο,τι κόλλημα πια αυτό το ais!! έλεος

----------


## dimitris

Αν κι εχουμε βγει εκτος θεματος, να ρωτησω κατι? τι μεγεθος εχει μια συσκευη ais του πλοιου?

----------


## Νaval22

η συσκευή της γέφυρας είναι σαν ένα μικρό κουτάκι με οθόνη απο ότι θυμάμαι αλλά το σύστημα λογικά θα συνδυάζεται και με άλλα εξαρτήματα στον ιστό του πλοίου

----------


## Leo

Μια μικρή κεραία στον ιστό  (μέγεθος μισό μπουκάλι νερού 1.5 λίτρων), και αυτό που ανέφερε ο Στέφανος στην γέφυρα.

----------


## Apostolos

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ειναι Furuno. To GPS όμως ειναι ολίγων αρχαίο...
furuno_fa_100_big.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

100_0268.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## Apostolos

Μπράβο ρε Λοστρόμε Βασίλη παλικάρι!!!!
Αντε όλο μουρμούρα είστε κούκλα θα γίνει!

----------


## Giovanaut

ετσι μπραβο....
σιγα σιγα κουκλιτσα γινεται....

ευχαριστουμε και για την αμεση ενημερωση....

----------


## scoufgian

> Μπράβο ρε Λοστρόμε Βασίλη παλικάρι!!!!
> Αντε όλο μουρμούρα είστε κούκλα θα γίνει!


 πες τα Αποστολε!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Βασίλαρος,Μανώλης και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά παλεύουν καθημερινά -ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝΕ- να κρατήσουνε το βαπόρι σε μια καλή κατάσταση!!!Θα έρθει και το ολοκληρωτικό βάψιμο και θα γίνει ακόμα ποιό κούκλα το καραβάκι μας,μην αγχώνεσται και μη το κουράζεται το θέμα με τα βαψίματα,τώρα σκούριασε.τώρα ξέβαψε κλπ κλπ κλπ... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## captain#litinas

Tι κόλλημα και αυτο με το ΑΙS;;; Τώρα που αρχίζει να γίνεται κούκλα ειπε να βγει και αυτή μια βόλτα στα "Βράχια της Πειραικής"... :Razz: . Μόνο εσείς δηλαδή θα βγαίνετε βόλτα;;; Μα να μην σας πέφτει τίποτα κάτω... Παιδία λόγο της καθηστερημένης άφιξης στη Μυτιλήνη( απαγορευτικό) και του κακού καιρού πήγε χαμένο το ΣΚ. Όμως μην βιάζεστε... Πρώτα ο Θεός την τετάρτη να κατέβετε για νέες φωτο... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Tι κόλλημα και αυτο με το ΑΙS;;; Τώρα που αρχίζει να γίνεται κούκλα ειπε να βγει και αυτή μια βόλτα στα "Βράχια της Πειραικής".... Μόνο εσείς δηλαδή θα βγαίνετε βόλτα;;; Μα να μην σας πέφτει τίποτα κάτω... Παιδία λόγο της καθηστερημένης άφιξης στη Μυτιλήνη( απαγορευτικό) και του κακού καιρού πήγε χαμένο το ΣΚ. Όμως μην βιάζεστε... Πρώτα ο Θεός την τετάρτη να κατέβετε για νέες φωτο...


ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση captain......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Αύριο θα πάρουν φωτιά οι βούρτσες και τα πινέλα!!!!Όλο το team θα είναι στη τσίτα και θα τη κάνει κουκλάρα τη κούκλα :Wink:  :Wink: !!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αύριο θα πάρουν φωτιά οι βούρτσες και τα πινέλα!!!!Όλο το team θα είναι στη τσίτα και θα τη κάνει κουκλάρα τη κούκλα!!!!!




επειδη εχω μπερδευτει τωρα τα δρομολογια του εκτελουνται η οχι κανονικα....???
και με την ετησια τι εγινε...???

----------


## dimitris

> Αύριο θα πάρουν φωτιά οι βούρτσες και τα πινέλα!!!!Όλο το team θα είναι στη τσίτα και θα τη κάνει κουκλάρα τη κούκλα!!!!!


 για βγες απο το κλουβι να ριξεις καμια πινελια κι εσυ :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Αύριο θα πάρουν φωτιά οι βούρτσες και τα πινέλα!!!!Όλο το team θα είναι στη τσίτα και θα τη κάνει κουκλάρα τη κούκλα!!!!!


 εσυ παρε απο μια βουρτσα στο καθε χερι να τελειωσουμε γρηγοροτερα......και το μεγαλο πινελο ε!!οχι αυτο που βαφουν τις γωνιες..........γιατι σε εχω μπανησει εγω που σε κατι τετοια τη σκαπουλαρεις.......

----------


## MYTILENE

:mrgreen::mrgreen:Εγώ έχω καπαρώσει τη θέση του ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥ για να επιβλέπω τις εργασίες,σε παρακαλώ δλδ:mrgreen::mrgreen:!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> :mrgreen::mrgreen:Εγώ έχω καπαρώσει τη θέση του ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥ για να επιβλέπω τις εργασίες,σε παρακαλώ δλδ:mrgreen::mrgreen:!!!!


 αμα ερθω εκει θα σου ξυλωσω γαλονια ,επωμιδες,μπατζακια,θα σ αφησω με τα εσωρουχα!!!αντε που μου θες και υπευθυνος......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας δουμε το μυτιληνη τον ιανουαριο του 1996 παντα τοτε προσεγμενο!
new (224).jpg

----------


## Naias II

Αγαπητέ Ben βλέπω έχεις πλούσιο καταπληκτικό υλικό από την παλιά όμορφη εποχή. Αχ νοστάλγησα.....  :Cool:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ας δουμε το μυτιληνη τον ιανουαριο του 1996 παντα τοτε προσεγμενο!
> new (224).jpg


πραγματι πολυ ομορφο το υλικο σου....

το πλοιο εδω τι ακριβως κανει...??

σαν ακινητο δεν ειναι...???

----------


## MYTILENE

Καλημέρα σε όλους,ΒΕΝ καταπληκτική η φώτο αλλά σας έχω πεί:ΜΗΝ ΒΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ,ΑΜΑΝ :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!
2.Φίλε Γιάννη-giovanaut ακίνητο είναι ναι,εκεί ρίχνει καταπέλτη και στη προβλήτα πας κολυμπώντας.Έτσι ήταν τότε:mrgreen::mrgreen:!!!!!!!To έχει πετύχει ο ΒΕΝ πάνω στο ανάποδα μάλλον!!
ΥΓ:Ενημερωτικά το πλοίο βάφεται από το πρωί,το θέμα είναι ότι εδώ δεν έχει και πολύ καλό καιρό και ρίχνει ψιλόβροχο.ίσως και σήμερα να μην τελειώσει πάντως

----------


## Giovanaut

παιδια ολα καλα θα πανε.... πιστευω πως η τυχη των νελιτων αρχιζει να αλλαζει...
αυτες τις μερες πηγαινουν ολα κατ ευχην....

ας ελπισουμε να μην μας κανει ζημια η βροχη....

----------


## Speedkiller

Αντε ρε πρόεδρε!!!Τι κάνετε έφτου???Ακόμα να το βαψουνε το βαπόρι...

----------


## MYTILENE

Καλημέρα σε όλους,το βαποράκι έπεσε στο παλιό Γ και σήμερα αλλά και πάλι ο καιρός δε μας κάνει τη χάρη.Βρέχει από το πρωί συνεχώς,δύσκολα να τελειώσει και σήμερα :Wink: !!!!Αφού έχουμε τις μπογιές όμως κάποτε θα τελειώσει :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,το βαποράκι έπεσε στο παλιό Γ και σήμερα αλλά και πάλι ο καιρός δε μας κάνει τη χάρη.Βρέχει από το πρωί συνεχώς,δύσκολα να τελειώσει και σήμερα!!!!Αφού έχουμε τις μπογιές όμως κάποτε θα τελειώσει!!!!


 ολοκληρος προεδρος,ενα στεγασμενο ναυπηγειο να μην εχεις.........αυτον τον Μπομπο το Σφουγγαρακη απορω που και πως τον εφτιαξες........... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Στα fincianteri έγινε ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## MYTILENE

Συγχαρητήρια σ'αυτούς που το βάψανε αλλά και σε αυτούς που το φωτογραφίσανε!!!!¶ντε μπάς και σταματήσει η γκρίνια κάποιων :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Αχ το χαίρεται το μάτι μας  :Smile:

----------


## moutsokwstas

επιτελους, σινιαριζεται! περιμενω πως και πως να την βγαλω φωτογραφια !

----------


## Νaval22

> Στα fincianteri έγινε ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ


έλα ρε προεδρε γιατί δεν λές και το ότι το μελέτησα και το σχεδιάσα εγώ αποκλειστικά για τις μετακινήσεις σου στο αιγαίο, :Razz:  αυτή η fincatieri επειδή το έφτιαξε θα μας κλέψει τη δόξα δηλαδή? :Razz:  διαμαρτύρομαι..

κούκλακι και το μυτιλήνη,μόνο μια παράκληση αν μας ακούει κάποιος απο το πλοίο η την εταιρεία,να βαφτούν και αυτά τα καημένα τα πέδιλα του πλωριού καταπέλτη που είναι πιο σκουριασμένα και απο τα ρέλια του HELLAS LIBERTY 
από ότι είδα σήμερα μένει να βαφτεί η πλώρη και το κομμάτι κάτω απο το ζωνάρι

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σας βαζω κατι που εγινε μονο μια φορα.Το μυτιληνη στη σιφνο!Στις 26 φεβρουαριου του 2006 ειχε παει να αντικαταστησει το αγ γεωργιος και μια μερα πριν ειχε παει το θεοφιλος, χωρις κυθνο βεβαια και τα δυο.Υπαρχει αποδειξη και για την κιμωλο αλλα μια αλλη φορα :Smile: 
MYT (50).JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Σας βαζω κατι που εγινε μονο μια φορα.Το μυτιληνη στη σιφνο!Στις 26 φεβρουαριου του 2006 ειχε παει να αντικαταστησει το αγ γεωργιος και μια μερα πριν ειχε παει το θεοφιλος, χωρις κυθνο βεβαια και τα δυο.Υπαρχει αποδειξη και για την κιμωλο αλλα μια αλλη φορα
> MYT (50).JPG


 αυτα ειναι αποδειξεις και ντοκουμεντα, οπως η φωτο, μπραβο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και καλα εγω <τυχαια> πηγα.Ο εκει εκπροσωπος στο νησι που ηταν να το φωτογραφησει απο εξω?Ονοματα βεβαια δεν λεμε :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

άσε κρυφονελίτης και εσύ περίμενες πότε θα πάει η Μυτιληνάρα στη Σίφνο για να πας μαζί  :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εδω κατα την αφιξη στη σιφνο και παει για δεξια μανουβρα ο καιρος ειναι οριακα για απαγορευτικο!Αφιερωμενη στους οπαδους της περιονυμης NEL LINES η γεφυρα του αιγαιου
MYT (45).JPG

----------


## Vortigern

Eχει περασει και ο Ταξιαρχης αποτι θυμαμαι...
Επισης θυμαμαι οταν ειχαν ερθει αλλα τοτε ημουν τοσος δα :Razz: ..που λεει ο λογος...απλα δν μου ειχε κινηση τοτε το ενδιαφερων!

----------


## plori

*ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ!!!!!!*

----------


## opelmanos

παιδια το πλοιο ειναι καθρεφτης.πηγα πριν στο λιμανι της μυτηληνης  και το ειδα δεν πιστευα σ'αυτο που εβλεπα.πρεπει να επεσε πολυ μαστιγιο για να γινει τοσο καλη δουλεια. βεβαια η πλωρη απο τη δεξια μερια και ειδικα ο πλωριος καταπελτης,θελει αρκετη δουλεια ακομα.το πλοιο εδω και κατι μηνες λεγεται MYTILEN. ελπιζω να συνεχισουν να το συντηρουν σωστα

----------


## Giovanaut

παιδια τελικα η Ναυτιλιακη εκανε αιτηση με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για καμια αγονη.....
.... η τα πραγματα ως ειχαν...???

----------


## moutsokwstas

δεν γνωριζω κατι, αλλα ας μεινει κι ενα πλοιο στη γραμμη.

----------


## vinman

..κοιτώντας την πρώτη εμπορική αναχώρηση του Superfast XII...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32811

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mytilene δεξαμενισμος 97 η 98 δεν θυμαμαι!Καπου βρηκαμε η μου φαινεται?
negatives (4).jpg

negatives (19).jpg

----------


## geogre222

[quote=BEN BRUCE;182236]Mytilene δεξαμενισμος 97 η 98 δεν θυμαμαι!Καπου βρηκαμε η μου φαινεται?
negatives (4).jpg

negatives (19).jpg[/quote
αυτο και αν ειναι φωτογραφικο αρχειο
thanks!!!!!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Mytilene δεξαμενισμος 97 η 98 δεν θυμαμαι!Καπου βρηκαμε η μου φαινεται?
> negatives (4).jpg
> 
> negatives (19).jpg


μπραβο Ben......
μας στελνεις καθε φορα με το αρχειο σου.....

----------


## dimitris

μηπως μενει κανενας απο το πληρωμα στο χατζηκυριακειο και παιρνει την συσκευη μαζι? το ais το δειχνει παλι στο ιδιο σημειο οπως δεκα μερες πριν... :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

που χτυπησε το πλοιο ρε παιδια και εγινε ετσι?κι αυτο ειχε ατυχημα ?ασ μας διαφωτισει καποιος.δεν θυμαμαι κατι

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως την 2η φορά στη Λήμνο?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να τα μαθαινουμε ολα!Καποτε καπου εγινε κατι το οποιο δεν ειχε εκταση.Μπορει και λιγοι να το καταλαβαν ας το αφησουμε στο παρελθον!Το εβαλα γιατι ολοι οι συντελεστες της εποχης δεν ειναι στα πραγματα,αν ηταν σημερινο γεγονος ουτε που θα σκεπτομουν να το βαλω!Δεν εχει νοημα να παιζουμε με το ψωμακι των ναυτικων για να κανουμε κους κους εμεις!Ετσι το βλεπω εγω, εσεις?

----------


## dimitris

Ειναι λαθος του ais η οντως βρισκεται στα ανοιχτα του Σκαραμαγκα?
απο το σπιτι δεν το βλεπω στην θεση του...

----------


## opelmanos

το ais αυτου του πλοιου πρεπει να αλλαχτει. συνεχεια προβληματα παρουσιαζει,εγω τωρα δεν το βλεπω καθολου.και αλλες φορες οταν ειναι στη μυτηληνη και εχει διανυκτερευση το δειχνει οτι κινειται .αρα κατι τρεχει

----------


## Speedkiller

Eιναι κανονικότατα στον Πειραιά στη Θέση του!!!Χωρίς να θέλω να προσβάλλω κανένα νομίζω πως το θέμα του ais το έχουμε κουράσει!

----------


## dimitris

Κι εγω χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω κανενα τοσο καιρο διαβαζαμε ποτε θα βαφτει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κι εγω χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω κανενα τοσο καιρο διαβαζαμε ποτε θα βαφτει...


Συμφωνώ!!!Αρα??? :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

ενταξει ρε παιδια μπορει να κατανταει κουραστικο αλλα ελεος δεν θα καθησουμε να βουτηχτουμε και στο ξυλο επειδη ισχυουν αυτες οι "καταστασεις".Ελεος

----------


## dimitris

Γιαννη δεν αρπαχτηκε κανεις και για τιποτα διαπιστωνουμε ορισμενα πραγματα και τα γραφουμε και μεσα απο τις αποψεις και τις αντιρησεις των αλλων μελων του φορουμ μας βοηθαει να γινομαστε καλυτεροι ή και ακομα να μαθαινουμε πραγματα που δεν γνωριζουμε.

----------


## scoufgian

> Γιαννη δεν αρπαχτηκε κανεις και για τιποτα διαπιστωνουμε ορισμενα πραγματα και τα γραφουμε και μεσα απο τις αποψεις και τις αντιρησεις των αλλων μελων του φορουμ μας βοηθαει να γινομαστε καλυτεροι ή και ακομα να μαθαινουμε πραγματα που δεν γνωριζουμε.


οκ οπως τα λες........... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gpav

http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=42971

Περαστικά να του ευχηθούμε!

----------


## Giovanaut

> http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=42971
> 
> Περαστικά να του ευχηθούμε!



Παιδια επειδη ειναι πολυ ευαισθητο και κρισιμο το θεμα.... μην το κοινοποιησετε.... αλλα θελω να ξερω....

γνωριζουμε σε ποιον αναφερεται.......το αρθρο....???

----------


## ndimitr93

Το πλοίο στην Μυτιλήνη μαζί με το Νήσος Χίος πάνω από το Λισσός στην φωτογραφία του KOKAKIS.....

Χίος-Μυτιλήνη.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

η εικονα αυτη μου εφερε στο νου, εποχες που τα μυτιληνια μαζευοντουσαν κι αυτα στο λιμανι κι επικρατουσε μια ευχαριστη αναστατωση. με την *πριγκιπεσσα*, δεν ειναι μακρια ο καιρος που θα ταξιδεψω μαζι της.

----------


## Giovanaut

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι....

μηπως γνωριζεται αν τελικα την προεκταση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για ΛΗΜΝΟ-ΘΕΣΝΙΚΗ την πηρε η ΑΝΕΚ...?

γιατι σημερα εμαθα πως την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ανεβηκε το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ...
για το οποιο λεει μαλιστα πως πηρε τη θεση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ....

ξερετε κατι για αυτα....???

----------


## KOKAKIS

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι....
> 
> μηπως γνωριζεται αν τελικα την προεκταση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για ΛΗΜΝΟ-ΘΕΣΝΙΚΗ την πηρε η ΑΝΕΚ...?
> 
> γιατι σημερα εμαθα πως την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ανεβηκε το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ...
> για το οποιο λεει μαλιστα πως πηρε τη θεση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ....
> 
> ξερετε κατι για αυτα....???


thn grammh thn phre h ANEK kai poio sygkekrimena ta dromologia tha ta kanei to lissos.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το πλοίο στην Μυτιλήνη μαζί με το Νήσος Χίος πάνω από το Λισσός στην φωτογραφία του KOKAKIS.....
> 
> Χίος-Μυτιλήνη.JPG


 Ωραιά φώτο μπράβο.Αυτή τη μέρα και συγκεκριμένα αυτή την ώρα έριχνε τρομερή βροχή,ένας χαμός.Μπράβο και πάλι για τη φώτο!!!
Προς giovanaut:Φίλε τη γραμμή τη πήρε-προς το παρόν :Wink: - η ΑΝΕΚ με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ το οποίο όταν βγεί για επισκευή θα αντικατασταθεί με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ.Ευχαριστώ :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ωραιά φώτο μπράβο.Αυτή τη μέρα και συγκεκριμένα αυτή την ώρα έριχνε τρομερή βροχή,ένας χαμός.Μπράβο και πάλι για τη φώτο!!!
> Προς giovanaut:Φίλε τη γραμμή τη πήρε-προς το παρόν- η ΑΝΕΚ με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ το οποίο όταν βγεί για επισκευή θα αντικατασταθεί με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ.Ευχαριστώ


ευχαριστω παιδια....

τα δρομολογια ξεκισαν απ την αρχη με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ... την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα...μεχρι να ανεβει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...

εγω το περιμενα το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΚΙ... παντως

τελικα για τον ναυτικο ειχαμε κανενα νεοτερο....???

----------


## Naias II

Τελικά ολοκληρώθηκε το βάψιμο της αρχόντισσας. Αλλά οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι έγιναν μισές δουλειές. Κάποιος να μας επιβεβαιώσει με φωτογραφίες;

----------


## Speedkiller

Eκ της οράσεως μου μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω για την δεξιά μπάντα του πλοίου όπως και του πλώριου καταπέλτη κ της πλώρης που είχαν μείνει μισοτελειωμένα...Και ξέχασα!Πλέον ονομάζεται Mytilene κανονικά! :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

> ευχαριστω παιδια....
> 
> τα δρομολογια ξεκισαν απ την αρχη με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ... την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα...μεχρι να ανεβει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...
> 
> εγω το περιμενα το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΚΙ... παντως
> 
> τελικα για τον ναυτικο ειχαμε κανενα νεοτερο....???


Πρεβελης δεν ηρθε καθολου μολις γυρισε απο το Νεωριο εμεινε λιγες μερες στην γνωστη θεση του στον Αγ.Διονυση και μετα μεθορμυσε διπλα στο Ανθη Μαρινα στο dock 3 του Πειραια.

----------


## scoufgian

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι....
> 
> μηπως γνωριζεται αν τελικα την προεκταση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για ΛΗΜΝΟ-ΘΕΣΝΙΚΗ την πηρε η ΑΝΕΚ...?
> 
> γιατι σημερα εμαθα πως την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ανεβηκε το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ...
> για το οποιο λεει μαλιστα πως πηρε τη θεση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ....
> 
> ξερετε κατι για αυτα....???


 ποιος ηρθε?ποτε ανεβηκε το Πρεβελης και δεν το πηραμε ειδηση?αυτο το σκελος ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα.Οσο για τον αντικαταστατη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για ψαξτε σε καμια ΑΝΕΚιτικη εταιρια.......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

> ποιος ηρθε?ποτε ανεβηκε το Πρεβελης και δεν το πηραμε ειδηση?αυτο το σκελος ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα.Οσο για τον αντικαταστατη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για ψαξτε σε καμια ΑΝΕΚιτικη εταιρια..........


Για ψαξτε καλυτερα σε καμια Λασιθιοτικη εταιρια....παρακλαδι τις ΑΝΕΚ....με αρχικο το Λ......

----------


## scoufgian

> Για ψαξτε καλυτερα σε καμια Λασιθιοτικη εταιρια....παρακλαδι τις ΑΝΕΚ....με αρχικο το Λ......


 ειπα κατι διαφορετικο?ΛΑΝΕ και τριχες κατσαρες.ΑΝΕΚ ειναι και αυτη!!Γιατι κρυβομαστε?

----------


## Vortigern

> ειπα κατι διαφορετικο?ΛΑΝΕ και τριχες κατσαρες.ΑΝΕΚ ειναι και αυτη!!Γιατι κρυβομαστε?


Για παρε το μηδεν να βρεις της διαφορες.....

----------


## ndimitr93

> ειπα κατι διαφορετικο?ΛΑΝΕ και τριχες κατσαρες.ΑΝΕΚ ειναι και αυτη!!Γιατι κρυβομαστε?


Παιδιά σε λάθος θέμα συζητάτε....εδώ Μυτιλήνη!!!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Παιδιά σε λάθος θέμα συζητάτε....εδώ Μυτιλήνη!!!!


 το γνωριζουμε φιλε ndimitr93 οτι εδω ειναι το θεμα του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.μην αγχωνεσαι και σε χασουμε τωρα που σε βρηκαμε στο θεμα της Σουδας. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> ποιος ηρθε?ποτε ανεβηκε το Πρεβελης και δεν το πηραμε ειδηση?αυτο το σκελος ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα.Οσο για τον αντικαταστατη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για ψαξτε σε καμια ΑΝΕΚιτικη εταιρια..........


Γιαννη εχεις δικιο....
και τελικα απο αυριο κανονικα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...

----------


## opelmanos

> Για παρε το μηδεν να βρεις της διαφορες.....


αχ αυτο το μηδεν το θυμαμαι που το ειχες γραψει πριν κανενα μηνα στην περιπτωση του θεοφιλου.καλο....

----------


## .voyager

Ένα αγαπημένο πλοίο πολλών, εισερχόμενο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά σήμερα, ολοκληρώνοντας τους πρωινούς κατάπλους στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

----------


## scoufgian

> Ένα αγαπημένο πλοίο πολλών, εισερχόμενο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά σήμερα, ολοκληρώνοντας τους πρώινούς κατάπλους στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.


 κατ αρχην Χρηστο σ ευχαριστουμε για τη ληψη.Μια ερωτηση που θα ηθελα να σου κανω ειναι πως το ειδες το πλοιο απο αποψη βαψιματος?εχει ολοκληρωθει?γιατι αν διακρινω καλα στην εικονα νομιζω πως εχουμε τελειωσει.Μονο τα φουγαρα μενουν........

----------


## .voyager

Μη σε γελάσω, αλλά κοιτάζοντας τις υπόλοιπες φώτος νομίζω πως -πέραν των φουγάρων- είναι οκοκληρωμένο.

----------


## marsant

Μια χαρα κουκλα ειναι!

----------


## Speedkiller

Απόψε στον Πειραιά...Αφού ο voyager έβγαλε την άφιξη εγώ είπα να βγάλω την αναχώρηση... :Very Happy: Για τους φίλους μου τους Νελίτες!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34014

----------


## alcaeos

Α ρε Κωστα παλι εγραψες !!!  1000 ευχαριστω πανεμορφη η μυτιληναρα μας!!!

----------


## prutanis

Μυτιληνη 20/3 πριν ολοκληρωση το βαψιμο της πλωρης για τους φιλους Νελιτες
mytilene.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Μυτιληνη 20/3 πριν ολοκληρωση το βαψιμο της πλωρης για τους φιλους Νελιτες
> mytilene.jpg


 merci φιλε Prutanis.........αντε να τη δουμε και ολοκληρωμενη επιτελους.........εχει γινει ομως κουκλα σιγα σιγα

----------


## Speedkiller

> merci φιλε Prutanis.........αντε να τη δουμε και ολοκληρωμενη επιτελους.........εχει γινει ομως κουκλα σιγα σιγα



Aφού την εβγαλε o voyager! :Cool:

----------


## scoufgian

> Aφού την εβγαλε o voyager!


 δικηγορε του Διαβολου,ξεχασες οτι εχουμε να βαψουμε και τα φουγαρα...Μην σε στειλω πρωι πρωι στη Μυτιληνη μαζι με το προεδρο για δουλιτσα.......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Μακάρι!!!Αλλα όχι με Λισσός παρακαλώ... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Μακάρι!!!Αλλα όχι με Λισσός παρακαλώ...


 δεκτο το αιτημα σου...:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Naias II

> δικηγορε του Διαβολου,ξεχασες οτι εχουμε να βαψουμε και τα φουγαρα...Μην σε στειλω πρωι πρωι στη Μυτιληνη μαζι με το προεδρο για δουλιτσα..........


Επιτρέψτε μου και μια διευκρίνηση που νομίζω ότι το παραλείψατε. Στη φωτογραφία του φίλου .voyager φαίνεται το πλοίο από την αριστερή μπάντα. Στη δεξιά μπάντα το μπλε κοντά στην ίσαλο δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί, *εκτός και αν το τελειώσανε* και δεν το ξέρω.

----------


## .voyager

Ανέβασα άλλη μια φώτο του πλοιου, ελπίζω να βοηθήσε, παιδιά...

----------


## Naias II

Με μια πρώτη ματιά φαίνεται άψογο και είναι. Τώρα το ότι δεν το έχουν τελειώσει ακόμα όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο μικρό το κακό

----------


## bluestaritis

Ωραια φωτοφραφια μεγαλε.

----------


## nickosps

Πρωινό της 25/7/98 η "πριγκίπισσα" των Νελιτών εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Νελίτες, στον marsant,στον .voyager και στον Nissos Mykonos! Αυτό το βαπόρι το συμπαθώ πάρα πολύ καθότι και το έχω ταξιδέψει αλλά και είναι και αδερφό του αγαπημένου μου! :Wink: 
img021.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

> Πρωινό της 25/7/98 η "πριγκίπισσα" των Νελιτών εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Νελίτες, στον marsant,στον .voyager και στον Nissos Mykonos! Αυτό το βαπόρι το συμπαθώ πάρα πολύ καθότι και το έχω ταξιδέψει αλλά και είναι και αδερφό του αγαπημένου μου!
> img021.JPG


Με ποιο ειναι αδελφο?

----------


## nickosps

> Με ποιο ειναι αδελφο?


Virgo --> Ροδάνθη & Vega --> Μυτιλήνη φίλε Vortigern! Είναι αδέρφια!

----------


## sylver23

λιγα σημεια εμειναν στο μυτιληνη ακομα να βαφτουν .Κουκλα εχει γινει..

2 φωτο εδω και θα ανεβει και μια στην γκαλερι

P3300353.jpg

P3300354.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Virgo --> Ροδάνθη & Vega --> Μυτιλήνη φίλε Vortigern! Είναι αδέρφια!


Δν μοιαζουν καθολου εκτος τις τσιμινιερας.Και το Μυτιληνη μου φαινεται ποιο μεγαλο

----------


## bluestaritis

Θα το ξαναπω πολυ ωραιες φωτο παιδια για το Ιαπωνα βαποραρο. :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Δν μοιαζουν καθολου εκτος τις τσιμινιερας.Και το Μυτιληνη μου φαινεται ποιο μεγαλο



και ομως Θανο αδερφια ειναι.....και αν σκεφτεις πως η μετασκευη του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ τραβηξε και 2 χρονια δικαιολογουνται οι πολλες διαφορες στη σημερινη τους εμφανιση.....

η αληθεια ειναι πως η Ναυτιλιακη το εκανε αγνωριστο με την καλη εννοια παντοτε....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε nickosps σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φωτογραφία να είσαι καλά!
Συλβέστρο πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!Κούκλα την κάνανε...

*

----------


## bluestaritis

Κοντα στην πλωρι εχει σκουριασει η μου φαινεται?

----------


## laz94

> λιγα σημεια εμειναν στο μυτιληνη ακομα να βαφτουν .Κουκλα εχει γινει..
> 
> 2 φωτο εδω και θα ανεβει και μια στην γκαλερι
> 
> P3300353.jpg
> 
> P3300354.jpg


 

Πολύ όμορφες φωτο!!! Αντε να βαφτει εντελως να γινει κ πάλι κούκλα!! (οχι οτι τωρα δεν ειναι αλλα τελος πάντων....)!!! και καταπληκτική πλώρη!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε nickops σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την ομορφη φωτογραφια να σαι καλα!

----------


## Νaval22

> Δν μοιαζουν καθολου εκτος τις τσιμινιερας.Και το Μυτιληνη μου φαινεται ποιο μεγαλο


πως να μοιάζουν αφού οι μετασκευές τους άλλαξαν τελείως μορφή,ειδικά στο Μυτιλήνη 
πάντως vortigern μου κάνει εντύπωση που σου διεφέυγει,το ξέρουν και οι μπίντες στο λιμάνι :Very Happy: 

και δύο φώτο απο το fakta στα νιάτα τους 

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
vega_1973_1.jpg

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ
RODANTHI 07.jpg

----------


## Leo

Προφανώς δεν ξέρει την πυρκαγιά στην γέφυρα του Μυτιλήνη που του άλλαξε μορφή της, του πρόσθεσε καραβολατρικά μπαλκόνια. Το Ροδάνθη πάλι άλλαξε όψη με το κλείσιμο του πλωριού καταπέλτη. Τώρα δεν είναι εύκολα αναγνωρίσμα σαν αδέλφια αν δε ξέρει κανείς την Ιαπωνική τους καταγωγή όπως την έβαλε πιο πάνω ο Στέφανος.

----------


## marsant

και στην σημερινη τους μορφη.(Οι φωτογραφιες δεν ειναι δικες μου,ειναι απο μελη του Forum αλλα συνχωρηστε με δεν θυμαμαι τα nickname)





Aν και εχουν αρκετες εξωτερικες διαφορες σημερα, πολλα στοιχεια πανω τους φωναζουν οτι ειναι αδελφακια.Αν θελουμε να πουμε μερικα πραγματα με το μεγενθητικο φακο, θα δουμε οτι οι τσιμινιερες της Μυτιληνης εμειναν ιδιες ενω της Ροδανθης ψηλωσαν.Η γεφυρα του Ροδανθη εμεινε ιδια ενω της Μυτιληνης κατασκευαστικε παλι μιας και κατα την διαρκεια της μετασκευης του πλοιου οταν ηρθε πηρε φωτια.Στα εξωτερικα deck τωρα του Ροδανθη μεγαλωσαν και προσθεσαν και πισινα και εδωσαν εναν πιο πολυτελη τονο για την εποχη 90'.Εσωτερικα δεν ξερω τις διαφορες τους μιας και δεν εχω ταξιδεψει με το Μυτιλινη, και το μονο που ξερω για το πολυαγαπημενο πλοιο απο πολλους της Νελ ειναι οτι διαθετει κυλιομενες σκαλες, ενω το Ροδανθη οχι το οποιο ομως διαθετει disco.Απο θεμα ταχυτητας στα ''καλα'' τους το Ροδανθη ηταν 1 μιλι γρηγοροτερο απο την αδελφη του, εχωντας μεγιστη τα 23 μιλια ενω το Μυτιληνη τα 22.Σκηνικο που εχει αλλαξει βεβαια τα τελευταια χρονια και πλεων το Μυτιληνη ειναι αρκετο γρηγοροτερο για διαφορους λογους.Μιλαμε για δυο πραγματικα βαποραρους που προσφεραν πολλα στην ακτοπλοια μας και αμα μας αφησουν θα στεναχωρηθει πολυς κοσμος μιας και εχουν πολλους θαυμαστες.Συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα αλλα ειναι και τα απο πιο σημαντικα(παλια) πλοια.

----------


## Speedkiller

H πρώτη φώτο είναι δική μου!  :Very Happy: 

Να και απο μενα μια συγκριση υπο άλλη γωνία...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34502
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34503

----------


## opelmanos

Το Ροδάνθη υπερτερεί σε εμφάνιση μιας και έχει κρατήσει το γνήσιο γιαπωνέζικο χαρακτήρα

----------


## Leo

Θεωρώ ότι οι διαφορές ειναι ουσιαστικές και πολλές... δεν θα μπώ στην διαδικασία να πω πιο είναι ομορφότερο, το κάθε ένα έχει τα δικά του χαρίσματα.

----------


## nickosps

Εμένα μου αρέσουν και τα 2!! Απλώς έχω μια ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια στην Ροδάνθη! Έτσι marsant?

----------


## sylver23

> λιγα σημεια εμειναν στο μυτιληνη ακομα να βαφτουν .Κουκλα εχει γινει..
> 
> 2 φωτο εδω και θα ανεβει και μια στην γκαλερι
> 
> P3300353.jpg
> 
> P3300354.jpg


Αν και υποσχεθηκα μια φωτο ανεβασα δυο.
Η πρωτη λιγο πριν το κοκκινο ,να την δουμε και ολοκληρη τι κουκλα εχει γινει
και η δευτερη εξω απο το λιμανι πλεον

----------


## bluestaritis

Παντως μετα την μετασκευη δεν μοιαζουν καθολου τα δυο αδελφα πλοια.Ωραιες φωτο φιλε. :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

> Εμένα μου αρέσουν και τα 2!! Απλώς έχω μια ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια στην Ροδάνθη! Έτσι marsant?


 
Αν επρεπε και εγω να διαλεξω θα διαλεγα το Ροδανθη γιατι μου βγαζςει μια ποιο ''ομοιογενοια'' στο ματι.Παντως το καθενα εχει το χαρακτηρα του οπως ειπε και ο Leo.

----------


## Speedkiller

Aύριο... :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35087

----------


## gpav

Πέρασα απο το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης το πρωι... Κούκλα η πριγκιπέσσα... Συγχαρητήρια στους ναυτικούς του...

(Δυστυχώς είχε πολύ ήλιο και το κινητό δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει φωτογραφίες...)

----------


## douzoune

Λόγω του μηχανικού προβλήματος του Πήγασου που έχω γράψει και στο αντίστοιχο θέμα φθάσαμε μετά την Μυτιληνάρα μας οπότε έχω και τις αντίστοιχες φωτό από το κατάστρωμα του Πήγασου.
Κούκλα έχει γίνει.....
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους Νελίτες!!!
Υ.Γ συγχωρέστε με σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις φωτό, είναι η πρώτη φορά που ανεβάζω!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35355

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35356

----------


## scoufgian

> Λόγω του μηχανικού προβλήματος του Πήγασου που έχω γράψει και στο αντίστοιχο θέμα φθάσαμε μετά την Μυτιληνάρα μας οπότε έχω και τις αντίστοιχες φωτό από το κατάστρωμα του Πήγασου.
> Κούκλα έχει γίνει.....
> Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους Νελίτες!!!
> Υ.Γ συγχωρέστε με σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις φωτό, είναι η πρώτη φορά που ανεβάζω!!!


φιλε douzoune προσωπικα σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις φωτογραφιες.παρα πολυ ωραιες

----------


## Speedkiller

Μολις είχαμε φτάσει σας είδα με τον πήγασο να σέρνεστε..  :Smile: :-P

H παρακάτω φώτο στον scoufgian που ήταν στον κόκκινο κατα την αναχώρηση μας!!!
το φεγγάρι απ την πλώρη του mytilene...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35811

----------


## opelmanos

EΞΠΡΕΣ για πειραια έχει σήμερα το πλοίο.Το άκουγα στις 8 και 30 που έφευγε από το λιμάνι .Χαράς το κουράγιο του πληρώματος....

----------


## Vortigern

> Μολις είχαμε φτάσει σας είδα με τον πήγασο να σέρνεστε.. :-P
> 
> H παρακάτω φώτο στον scoufgian που ήταν στον κόκκινο κατα την αναχώρηση μας!!!
> το φεγγάρι απ την πλώρη του mytilene...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35811


 
Πιστεψεμε δν ηταν μονος του......ειχε παρεα στην αναχωρηση σου Speedkiller   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35814

----------


## Speedkiller

Αμ μπράβο...Εσύ ησουν δίπλα με τη μαλούρα...??? :Razz: Νομιζα πως τα χες κόψει!!! :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

> Αμ μπράβο...Εσύ ησουν δίπλα με τη μαλούρα...???Νομιζα πως τα χες κόψει!!!


 
Αχαχαχ.!!!Σιγα μην τα κοψω απο τωρα....!!!!!Εσενα ψαχναμε να σε βρουμε αλλα δν σε ειδαμε.Που ησουν καταχονιασμενος?

----------


## Speedkiller

Λογικά θα φαίνομαι σε καποιες απ τις πλωράτες σου!Τραβαγα μερικές εχμμ ενδιαφέρουσες πόζες... :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35815

----------


## nickosps

> Λογικά θα φαίνομαι σε καποιες απ τις πλωράτες σου!Τραβαγα μερικές εχμμ ενδιαφέρουσες πόζες...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35815


Ντόινννν!! Μάλλον από τα συνεχή δρομολόγια ξεμείνανε από φόρμες και πήραν τηλέφωνο φίλους - συναδέλφους και έτρεξαν και τους δάνεισαν! Χαχα καλό ε? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  'Η μήπως ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος είναι κατάσκοπος?:mrgreen:

----------


## Vortigern

Αν κρινω απο την φωτο σου τοτε σε αυτην εδω ισως δν σε ποιανω μολις για λιγα εκατοστα....  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35816

----------


## scoufgian

Κωστη το ειχα δει οτι θα εφευγες οποτε γι αυτο βρισκομουν στο Κοκκινο εκεινη τη μερα........ :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Vorti ο πιτσιρικάς με τον πατέρα του τέρμα δεξιά μόλις που με καλύπτουν...
Scoufgian το φαντάστηκα και σε ευχαριστώ γι αυτό!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Μαλιστα.Αν δν κανω λαθος στην γεφυρα στο μεσαιο τζαμι φαινεται ο καπεταν-Φραγκιαδακης?Γεια σου μεγαλε!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Scoufgian το φαντάστηκα και σε ευχαριστώ γι αυτό!!!


 ενας Νελιτης παει στη πατριδα του ,να μην τον αποχαιρετισουμε..........

----------


## opelmanos

> Ντόινννν!! Μάλλον από τα συνεχή δρομολόγια ξεμείνανε από φόρμες και πήραν τηλέφωνο φίλους - συναδέλφους και έτρεξαν και τους δάνεισαν! Χαχα καλό ε? 'Η μήπως ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος είναι κατάσκοπος?:mrgreen:


Oxi ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ είναι αυτός που δείχνεις με το βέλος .ΔΕΝ είναι κατάσκοπος τον γνωρίζω καλά

----------


## tasos_33

Τι δρομολόγιο κανει σημερα το πλοιο,εκτατο:?:

----------


## opelmanos

> Τι δρομολόγιο κανει σημερα το πλοιο,εκτατο:?:


Μάλλον λόγω των ημερών

----------


## sylver23

> Oxi ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ είναι αυτός που δείχνεις με το βέλος .ΔΕΝ είναι κατάσκοπος τον γνωρίζω καλά


χιουμορ ηταν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STRATHGOS

Xtes! :Surprised: 
20042009742.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

> Xtes!
> 20042009742.jpg


σε ευχαριστουμε φιλε για την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!!!!!

----------


## tasos_33

Γνωριζει καπιος να μου πει γιατει το πλοιο δεν πιανει χιο:?:

----------


## opelmanos

EΤΣΙ γίνεται κάθε χρόνο.Εάν ξεκινάν 2 βαπόρια την ίδια ώρα κάποιο πάει απ'ευθειας πειραια όπως και πέρυσι με τον ΤΕΟ

----------


## tasos_33

Διλαδη ειναι κατει προσορινο(λογω ημερων) η μονιμα?Αλλα και παλι εσει μιλας για δυο πλοια ειδιας ετεριας,τωρα δεν ειναι?

----------


## opelmanos

Λόγω ημερών σίγουρα

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Λόγω ημερών σίγουρα


 otan iparxi megli epibatiki kinisi tropopoioun ta dromologia gia na kani imerisia na metaferi poio poli kosmo sto nisi!!panta to kani tis giortes kai idika to kalokeri! :Very Happy:

----------


## tasos_33

723 επιβατες απο χιο για πειραια.

----------


## Leo

Επειδή τα πρωϊνά ακούω τις συνομιλίες με το traffic,το *Μυτιλήνη* ακούγεται με τις πιο ζωντανές, ευγενικές και με αυτοπεπίθηση συνολιμίες. 
*Πειραιάς τράφικ το Μυτιλήνη, έξοδος απο τη βόρεια του συστήματος, τα λέμε στο πεντάλεπτο.* 
Εδώ είναι σε μια πρωινή του άφιξη μερικά χρόνια πρίν. Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## scoufgian

> Επειδή τα πρωϊνά ακούω τις συνομιλίες με το traffic,το *Μυτιλήνη* ακούγεται με τις πιο ζωντανές, ευγενικές και με αυτοπεπίθηση συνολιμίες. 
> *Πειραιάς τράφικ το Μυτιλήνη, έξοδος απο τη βόρεια του συστήματος, τα λέμε στο πεντάλεπτο.* 
> Εδώ είναι σε μια πρωινή του άφιξη μερικά χρόνια πρίν. Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του πλοίου.


 γυρευε τι θελεις εσυ τωρα και γλυκομιλας προς τα δω..........πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια.ευχαριστουμε

----------


## johny18

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΙΕΣ , ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ???

----------


## Leo

Αυτό, δεν είναι εύκολο. Είναι εργαλείο επικοινωνίας γι αυτούς που έργάζονται ή έχουν σχέση με τα πλοία.

----------


## johny18

οκ ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## nickosps

Ωραία φωτογραφία captain!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC01256.JPG
σημερα στον πειραια λογω της απεργιας.

----------


## nikosnasia

Σαν πρωτόμπαρκος περιοδεύω δυό τρεις μέρες τώρα στο site και νοιώθω σχετικά "χαμένος στο διάστημα'. Μια φωτό που είδα(Αγνώστου Ταυτότητος), την ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας είναι δική μου από την εκδρομή που έκανε το Πάσχα του 2001.

----------


## prutanis

> DSC01256.JPG
> σημερα στον πειραια λογω της απεργιας.


μπραβο κωστα καλη! :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε Nikosnosia μηπως μπορεις να μας κανεις Link το Post που ειδες τη φωτογραφια σου?

----------


## Νaval22

τη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία την είχα ανεβάσει εγώ πολλές σελίδες πίσω με αφορμή κάποια ερώτηση,όπως είχα πεί και τότε,δυστυχώς δεν θυμόμουν τη πηγή της

----------


## scoufgian

οποτε τοποθετωντας τη πηγη stefane στο αντιστοιχο post λυνεται το θεμα.Να σαι καλα.

----------


## nikosnasia

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα για την "ιδιοκτησία" της συγκεκριμένης φωτό, απλώς το ανέφερα γιατί ξαφνιάστηκα όταν την είδα. Αλήθεια πως μπορώ να ανεβάσω άλλες δύο φωτό από το συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι συνημμένες σε μήνυμα? Βοηθήστε.

----------


## nikosnasia

¶λλες δύο Φωτό από την Εκδρομή της ΝΕΛ στην Καβάλα το Πάσχα του 2001.    
Pict2001124.jpg

Pict2001126.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

τρελανε μας κι αλλο!!!ευχαριστουμε φιλε nikosnasia

----------


## Speedkiller

Πλάκα μας κάνεις???:shock::-DΤι εκπληκτικές φώτο είναι αυτές??????

----------


## mike_rodos

> ¶λλες δύο Φωτό από την Εκδρομή της ΝΕΛ στην Καβάλα το Πάσχα του 2001.


Τέλειες φώτο φίλε nikosnasia ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3sL0RiONbg  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Αλλες δύο φωτογραφίες αυτή τη φορά στη Μυτιλήνη. Η πανοραμική είναι τραβηγμένη τον Νοέμβριο του 1997 και η νυχτερινή στις 11/10/1998, Κυριακή των εκλογών.
Pict1997097.jpg
Pict1997097.jpg
Pict1998101.jpg

Υλικό υπάρχει, όμως ειδικά την εποχή αυτή ο χρόνος είναι λίγος λόγω επαγγέλματος.

----------


## Speedkiller

Δική σου είναι η φώτο φίλε???Επεδή την εχω δει και στο syros observer αλλα δεν ετυχε τύχει να την δω πουθενά αλλού!!!Συγχαρητήρια πραγματικα!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Νaval22

καλώς όρισες στο forum φίλε nikosnasia,ευχαριστούμε για το σπάνιο υλικό απο τη μυτιλήνη,και την όμορφη Καβάλα 
θα χαρούμε να σε υποδεχτούμε και στο fun club της ΝΕΛ εδώ

----------


## DimitrisT

καταπληκτηκές φωτογραφίες να σαι καλά ,σε ευχαριστούμε

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μπραβο ρε φιλε.πανεμορφες παρε και μια απο εμενα.βεβαια καμια σχεση με τις δικες σου.:mrgreen:
DSC02017.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

> ¨Αλλες δύο φωτογραφίες αυτή τη φορά στη Μυτιλήνη. Η πανοραμική είναι τραβηγμένη τον Νοέμβριο του 1997 και η νυχτερινή στις 11/10/1998, Κυριακή των εκλογών.
> Pict1997097.jpg
> Pict1997097.jpg
> Pict1998101.jpg
> 
> Υλικό υπάρχει, όμως ειδικά την εποχή αυτή ο χρόνος είναι λίγος λόγω επαγγέλματος.


 ο χαλικας ειναι το ιδανικο σημειο για τη φωτογραφιση και των πλοιων αλλα και του λιμανιου. να εισαι καλα για τις πραγματικα ομορφες φωτο που μας χαρισες.

----------


## Giovanaut

> ¶λλες δύο Φωτό από την Εκδρομή της ΝΕΛ στην Καβάλα το Πάσχα του 2001.    
> Pict2001124.jpg
> 
> Pict2001126.jpg


Η κουκλαρα στην πατριδα μου....
Αξαχαστες εποχες.....

Νομιζω ο συνδυασμος ειναι κορυφαιος.....
μπραβο...!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλα λεω εγω πως οι Νελιτες εχουμε τρελα κεφια αυτο το διαστημα....και το δειχνουμε.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Μυτιλήνη...εν πλω προς την μπούκα του λιμανιού...
mytelene.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> F/B Μυτιλήνη...εν πλω προς την μπούκα του λιμανιού...
> mytelene.jpg


 αριστουργημα με τη λευκη φορεσια της..........

----------


## Vortigern

Για τους MYTILENE και Scoufgian.....

επα πατα :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Για τον Στεφανο:mrgreen:100_0537.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Τhanks Μάνο,σαν να αρχίζουμε να μπαίνουμε σε σειρά πιά με τα πλοία,αρκετά ταλαιπωρηθήκαμε. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Για δες *MYTILENE*... σου κάνει το ματάκι  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΟ 1995 ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΟΔΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΗ ΟΜΑΔΑ? Η ΦΩΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ, ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΔΩΣΕ Ο ΚΟΣ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΤΟΥΝΤΑΣ.
Pict1995120.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

κατι θυμαμαι Νικο αλλα η φωτογραφια σου με εφερε πισω σε εκεινη την εποχη.........Μπραβο

----------


## nikosnasia

.wysiwyg { 	PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BACKGROUND: #f5f5ff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 5px 10px 10px; FONT: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif; COLOR: #000000; PADDING-TOP: 0px } .wysiwyg A:link { 	COLOR: #22229c } .wysiwyg_alink { 	COLOR: #22229c } .wysiwyg A:visited { 	COLOR: #22229c } .wysiwyg_avisited { 	COLOR: #22229c } .wysiwyg A:hover { 	COLOR: #ff4400 } .wysiwyg A:active { 	COLOR: #ff4400 } .wysiwyg_ahover { 	COLOR: #ff4400 } P { 	MARGIN: 0px } .inlineimg { 	VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle } ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΑΦΙΞΕΙΣ & ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
 ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΚΛΕΙΔΙΟΥ, ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ.
scanphoto58.jpg

scanphoto37.jpg


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ "ΚΟΥΚΛΑ" ;

----------


## douzoune

κούκλα δεν λες τίποτα. Λάμπει η αρχόντισσα μας στα λευκά. Αθάνατη Μυτιληνάρα!!! Με έστειλες τώρα φίλε Νίκο....
Αλήθεια, με τι ταχύτητα πήγαινε τότε στα πρώτα δρομολόγια; Εικοσάριζε;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μυτιληνη φευγει απο το νεο μολο δραπετσωνας για πειραια στις 8 ιανουαριου του 2007IMG_2327.JPG

----------


## vinman

Για τους Νελίτες φίλους,το Μυτιλήνη φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Κνωσός!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38877


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38878

----------


## gtogias

Το Μυτιλήνη μόλις έχει ξεκινήσει για το ταξδι προς Χίο και Μυτιλήνη, Μεγάλη Τετάρτη 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38902

----------


## laz94

Αφου πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον gtogias για την υπέροχη φωτο του, να ανεβάσω και εγω μια (οχι τόσο καλή βέβαια:mrgreen :Smile:  στον Πειραια την Πρωτομαγιά....(αυτή τη κολόνα τι την θέλανε μες στην μέση.....:twisted: :Very Happy: )
100_0716.JPG

...για τους: MYTILENE, Stefanosp και Speedkiller.....

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αφου πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον gtogias για την υπέροχη φωτο του, να ανεβάσω και εγω μια (οχι τόσο καλή βέβαια:mrgreen στον Πειραια την Πρωτομαγιά....(αυτή τη κολόνα τι την θέλανε μες στην μέση.....:twisted:)
> 100_0716.JPG
> 
> ...για τους: MYTILENE, Stefanosp και Speedkiller.....


 Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ φίλε

----------


## gtogias

Η αρχόντισσα της ναυτιλιακής στην Χίο, Πάσχα 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38933

----------


## opelmanos

Kυριακή το πάσχα.Η φωτό είναι απο το κινητό μου.ΘΑ προσπαθήσω για καλύτερη ποιότητα όταν πάρω την καινούργια ψηφιακή

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38963.

Έίπε να ανάψει ενα τσιγάρο άφιλτρο η κοπέλα μας....

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ομορφη ειναι και ετσι...:mrgreen:

----------


## moutsokwstas

μπαρουτοκαπνισμενη.

----------


## opelmanos

> μπαρουτοκαπνισμενη.


Φαντάσου κάπνα τα πνευμόνια της.Η Ρομίλντα την κόλλησε....

----------


## .voyager

Mετά από αυτή τη φώτο του Μυτιλήνη, άλλη μια, μακρινή δυστυχώς, όντας παλιά, και εν πλω (πάντα). Γιατί τα πλοία δε "λένε" στα λιμάνια  :Wink: 

IMG_0007.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

το Μυτιλήνη εν πλω για Χίο  12/8/07

----------


## Νaval22

> Mετά από αυτή τη φώτο του Μυτιλήνη, άλλη μια, μακρινή δυστυχώς, όντας παλιά, και εν πλω (πάντα). Γιατί τα πλοία δε "λένε" στα λιμάνια


χρήστο είναι τέλεια,επειδή είναι παλιά και είναι και εν πλώ λοιπόν,ενοείται πως όλα τα άλλα μειονεκτήματα παραλείπονται

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ευχαριστουμε χρηστο για την ομορφη σου φωτο.πολυ ρομαντικη:mrgreen:

----------


## dimitris

> Kυριακή το πάσχα.Η φωτό είναι απο το κινητό μου.ΘΑ προσπαθήσω για καλύτερη ποιότητα όταν πάρω την καινούργια ψηφιακή
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38963.
> 
> Έίπε να ανάψει ενα τσιγάρο άφιλτρο η κοπέλα μας....


Πρεπει να εκανε παρεα με το Κρητη ΙΙ :Very Happy: 
οτι θελουμε βλεπουμε και οτι θελουμε λεμε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Μια τυχερη συνάντηση στο Σούνιο και το ομορφο σκαρι μου κλεισε το μάτι...

mytilene sounion.jpg

mytilene bow.jpg

Για όλους τους Νελιτες και special για το τρελο-Στέφανο!

----------


## laz94

...εκπληκτικές... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστουμε πολυ Αποστολε!!!Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες της Πριγκηπεσσας

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Οντως πολύ καλές και το σημείο λήψης τέλειο!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μια τυχερη συνάντηση στο Σούνιο και το ομορφο σκαρι μου κλεισε το μάτι...
> 
> mytilene sounion.jpg
> 
> mytilene bow.jpg
> 
> Για όλους τους Νελιτες και special για το τρελο-Στέφανο!


 Υπεροχες!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ε αφου σας αρέσουν άλλη μια
Αυτήν την φορά για τον Νικο-Νάσια που ξέρω ότι τους αρέσει σαν παιδί τους!
Χαιρετίσματα στο Νησί!

mytilene sounion3.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ε αφου σας αρέσουν άλλη μια
> Αυτήν την φορά για τον Νικο-Νάσια που ξέρω ότι τους αρέσει σαν παιδί τους!
> Χαιρετίσματα στο Νησί!
> 
> mytilene sounion3.jpg


Συνεχη χτυπηματα και οποιος αντεξει !!!

----------


## Naias II

Καταπληκτικές, πρώτη φορά-εγώ προσωπικά- που έχω σε φωτογραφία βαπόρι με φόντο το Σούνιο  :Cool:

----------


## Rocinante

> Ε αφου σας αρέσουν άλλη μια
> Αυτήν την φορά για τον Νικο-Νάσια που ξέρω ότι τους αρέσει σαν παιδί τους!
> Χαιρετίσματα στο Νησί!


 Φωτογραφιες για φυλλαδιο !!!
Ευχαριστουμε Αποστολε.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΟΥΝΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.!!!!
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ <<ΠΟΝΗΡΟΦΑΤΣΑ>> ΑΜΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1992.ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΙΟΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ "ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ" 7 Η ΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΣΚΑΕΙ ΜΥΤΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.
Pict199511.jpg
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΣΙΑΣ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Μυτιλήνη!!! :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39323

Ποια εκ των δύο είναι του Σαπφω??? :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39321

----------


## Speedkiller

Φτάνοντας στο νησί....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39325

----------


## Giovanaut

> Φτάνοντας στο νησί....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39325



Ρε παιδια αυτες οι εικονες ειναι ερωτας......

----------


## sea_serenade

Οι φωτο σου Speed μυρίζουν καλοκαίρι και θάλασσα......όλα τα ¤uro!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωραιες φωτογραφιες και των δυο σας παιδια. πλησιαζει ο καιρος.....

----------


## nikosnasia

Δύο αρκετά σπάνιες φωτογρφίες αν και όχι τόσο καλής ποιότητας που παρακάλεσα τον φίλο Γιάννη Δ να βγάλει από την προσέγγιση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στο λιμάνι του Σιγρίου στην Δυτική Λέσβο.
095.JPG

095a.JPG

----------


## mitilinios

> Δύο αρκετά σπάνιες φωτογρφίες αν και όχι τόσο καλής ποιότητας που παρακάλεσα τον φίλο Γιάννη Δ να βγάλει από την προσέγγιση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στο λιμάνι του Σιγρίου στην Δυτική Λέσβο.
> 095.JPG
> 
> 095a.JPG


Ποια χρονολογία έγινε αυτό το γεγονός;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Όσο και αν προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ δεν τα καταφέρνω.

----------


## douzoune

> Δύο αρκετά σπάνιες φωτογρφίες αν και όχι τόσο καλής ποιότητας που παρακάλεσα τον φίλο Γιάννη Δ να βγάλει από την προσέγγιση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στο λιμάνι του Σιγρίου στην Δυτική Λέσβο.
> 095.JPG


Όταν μας χαρίζεις τέτοια σπάνια ντοκουμέντα, η ποιότητα είναι το τελευταίο που μας ενδιαφέρει. Ευχαριστούμε τόσο εσένα που τα μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας όσο και τον φίλο σου. Είναι καλοκαίρι του '95 ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Νaval22

μάλιστα ούτε εγώ το είχα ξανακούσει αυτό,και μπορώ να πώ πως εντυπωσιάζομαι,σκέφτομαι τη χαρά που θα πήραν οι κάτοικοι του Σιγρίου,άλλα και πόσο γρήγορα θα μπορούσε να γίνει το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα-Σίγρι με πλοίο που να είχε την ταχύτητα αυτή,εδώ ο αλκαίος και έκανε 7,5 ώρες

----------


## nikosnasia

ΟΤΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ "ΕΡΩΤΑΣ" ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΝ.

06η.JPG

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου συγχαρητήρια,το χιούμορ σου είναι μοναδικό, φαντασικό, τέλειο!!! Δικαιούσαι να είσαι ερωτευμένος και θέλω να σου χαρίσω μια Μυτιληνάρα, επειδή είσαι ωραίος  :Very Happy: .

PICT5031.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΝΟ ΣΟΥΡΟΥΠΟ ΣΤΑ 2001.
Pict2001181.jpg
ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΡΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΒΙΓΛΑΤΟΡΑ.ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 19/6/2008
Pict20080619.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η αληθεια με αυτο το βαπορι ειναι οτι <αλλο πιστοι και αλλο ερωτευμενοι> σωστα?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Η αληθεια με αυτο το βαπορι ειναι οτι <αλλο πιστοι και αλλο ερωτευμενοι> σωστα?


 Σωστα-Σωστα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Μυτιλήνη...Βγαίνοντας πρός τη μπούκα του μεγαλου λιμανιού...   
O219.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Σας ευχαριστω όλους για τις υπέροχες -μοναδικές φώτο.Όσο για τις φώτο από το Σίγρι ρώτησα και έμαθα-δε τα ξέρουμε και όλα :Wink: - οτι είχε ναυλωθεί τότε από κάποιους από Θεσ/νίκη.

----------


## Giovanaut

Παντως ρε παιδια αν σκεφτει κανεις μονο τον ρυθμο με τον οποιο ανεβαινουν φωτος για την ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΙΣΣΑ του βορα, καταλαβαινεις οτι προκειται για πραγματικο ερωτα...

Κατι αντιστοιχο συμβαινει και με τη ΒΑΣΙΛΩΜΗΤΩΡ, μετα απο τοσα χρονια και δεν παυει να μας συγκινει... εκει και αν μιλαμε για ερωτα...!!!

Μπραβο σε ολους για το μερακι μας....
Τελικα εμεις οι θαλασσινοι ειμαστε πολυ ρομαντικη ρατσα...!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΝΟ ΣΟΥΡΟΥΠΟ ΣΤΑ 2001.
> Pict2001181.jpg
> ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΡΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΒΙΓΛΑΤΟΡΑ.ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 19/6/2008
> Pict20080619.JPG


ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Μια Μυτιληνάρα για το φίλο μουτσοΚώστα και Χρόνια Πολλά γαι την γιορτή σου σήμερα! :wink:

PICT0031.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Μια Μυτιληνάρα για το φίλο μουτσοΚώστα και Χρόνια Πολλά γαι την γιορτή σου σήμερα! :wink:
> 
> PICT0031.jpg


 ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες και την αφιερωση!

----------


## opelmanos

Πριν λίγο στο λιμάνιΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 40528

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40529

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40530

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40531

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40532

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΕ ΦΟΝΤΟ ΤΑ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ.
Pict200807003.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> ΜΕ ΦΟΝΤΟ ΤΑ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ.
> Pict200807003.jpg


η αληθεια ειναι πως τοσο κοντα την τουρκια δεν την εχω δει ποτε απο τη μερια της μυτιληνης.

----------


## DimitrisT

γνωρίζει κανείς τι ακριβώς κάνει το Μυτιλήνη εκεί (φωτο αποτο ΑΙΣ)?

----------


## scoufgian

εχει ριξει δολωμα και περιμενει να τσιμπησει κατι..........η συνηθισμενη βλαβη του AIS του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ

----------


## Νaval22

και θα το πούμε πολλές φορές ακόμα απο ότι φαίνεται  :Mad:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΣΤΡΑΦΤΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΥΚΗ ΦΟΡΕΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ.
Pict2001188.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

Το Μυτιληνη στον Πειραια!!!
DSC00998.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

> ΑΣΤΡΑΦΤΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΥΚΗ ΦΟΡΕΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ.


αυτές ήταν εποχές-θυμάμαι μικρός όταν φτάναμε το πρωί στο λιμάνι και φεύγαμε γρήγορα με το αυτοκίνητο,που κολούσα πάνω στο τζάμι για να διακρίνω το Μυτιλήνη ανάμεσα τα δέντρα τις φωτογραφίας σου,τότε που το καράβι έμοιαζε σαν κάτι ονειρικό και θαυμαστό.

----------


## Giovanaut

Σε πεθυμησα ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ μου...!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE χαραματα για το λιμανι του πειραια



a2n8b (1).JPG

----------


## Leo

Και μια από μένα εν πλω χθες στην έξοδό του απο την Νότια του ΣΔΘΚ με προορισμό την Χίο και την Μυτιλήνη. Φωτογραφία από το  Blue Star 2. Για τον Speedkiller που του την έταξα.

P1180628.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστώ Leo!!!Καιρός γαρ εγγύς....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43126
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43127
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43128

----------


## Leo

Θα έχουμε ρεπορτάζ live!  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Μυτιλήνη...* Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά 12 Ιουνίου 2009.

DSCN1219.JPG

DSCN1223.JPG

DSCN1225.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Apollon πρέπει να σου ομολογήσω ότι όταν τραβάς φωτογραφίες ένα καράβι, κάνεις λήψεις λες και είναι μοντέλα στα καλλιστεία. Από όλες τις μεριές.  :Very Happy: 
Συνέχισε έτσι  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B*  Μυτιληνη* λιμανι Πειραια 12 Ιουνιου 2009.
_Χαρισμενη στον Νaias II._ 

DSCN1212.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Σε ευχαριστώ Apollon  :Cool:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΦΟΡΕΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ.ΧΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ NAYTILIA.
Pict2003086.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE μολις εχει φτασει απο το καθιερωμενο του ταξιδι στην μυτιληνη χαραματα βεβαια


film nel (25).jpg

----------


## douzoune

ωχ,ωχ τι μου κάνατε τώρα και είχα σκοπό να κοιμηθώ!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Κάθομαι και χαζεύω τις φωτογραφίες 20 λεπτά τώρα και από ό,τι φαίνεται θα συνεχίσω για πολλή ώρα ακόμη.....φανταστικές φωτογραφίες και των δύο όπως πάντα βέβαια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Μυτιλήνη...*

mytilhnh.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Το Mytilene με την λευκή φορεσιά στις δόξες του. Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά  :Cool:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ευχαριστουμε παιδια!!!!Κταπληκτικες ληψεις απο ωραιες καραβισιες εποχες!!!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Η τσιμινιέρες βάφτηκαν scoufgian!!! :Very Happy: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44205
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44206
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44207
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44208
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44209

----------


## vinman

Για όλους τους Νελίτες φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στον Speedkiller και στον nikosnasia,η σημερινή αναχώρηση!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44258

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44259

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44260

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44261

----------


## vinman

...και η συνέχεια για τον μοναδικό φίλο Roi Baudoin..!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44262

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44263

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44264

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44265

----------


## Speedkiller

> ...και η συνέχεια για τον μοναδικό φίλο Roi Baudoin..!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44262
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44263
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44264
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44265


Να σαι καλα Vinman!!!K γω εκεί κοντά ήμουν... :Very Happy:  Το quote πήγαινε γενικώς!μη με παρετε με τις πέτρες...

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ θα ρωτήσω κάτι...γιατί από δεξιά έχει δύο ζωνάρια?? :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nikosnasia

Η ΣΤΟΛΙΣΜΕΝΗ RECEPRTION.
ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ 1995
Pict1995154.jpg
ΠΑΣΧΑ 1997
Pict1997006.jpg
ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ 1998
Pict1998112.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Εγώ θα ρωτήσω κάτι...γιατί από δεξιά έχει δύο ζωνάρια??



Για τον ίδιο λόγο που το Έλυρος έχει μόνο απ τη μία πλευρα! :Razz:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ
Pict1995092.jpg

Pict1995093.jpg

Pict1998117.jpg

----------


## vinman

¶λλες δύο φωτογραφίες απο την χθεσινή αναχώρηση!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44355

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44356

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε vinman ομορφες φωτογραφιες και πολυ καλο φωτο ρεπορταζ μπραβο!

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Μυτιλήνη από τη σημερινή άφιξη στη Χίο  .

----------


## giorgos....

Και αφού το Μυτιλήνη έφυγε απο τον vinman το παρέλαβα εγώ, πρίν φτάσει στον dimitrisT.
χθές απόγευμα....

----------


## diagoras

βλεπω αυτες τις φωτο και μου λειπει ακομα περισσοτερο η ψηφιακη μου οταν με το καλο την παρω πισω θα ανεβασω πολυ καλυτερες απ αυτες που ανεβασα οι οποιες επειδη ειναι απο κινητο δεν βλεπονται

----------


## nkr

Αναχωρηση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ απο το μεγαλο λιμανι.Αφιερωμενη στους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ και σε αυτους που αγαπανε αυτο το καραβι.

----------


## DimitrisT

χτεσινή άφιξη του Μυτιλήνη στη Χίο 
DSCF0557.jpg

DSCF0559.jpg

DSCF0560.jpg

DSCF0561.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

DSCF0564.jpg

DSCF0565.jpg

DSCF0566.jpg

DSCF0567.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Τι είναι τα γδαρσίματα στα δεξιά???

----------


## DimitrisT

> Τι είναι τα γδαρσίματα στα δεξιά???


  Δεν είναι γδαρσίματα αλλά μπογιές

----------


## opelmanos

Αφιερωμένες σε όλους του ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ.Εξαιρετικα στον ΜYTILENE.Καλοκαίρι 2007.Kατάλευκη η κοπέλα μας:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45050

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45051

----------


## douzoune

¶λλες δύο φωτογραφίες-απόδειξη του πόσο πολύ πηγαίνει στο Μυτιληνάκι μας η λευκή φορεσιά. Εύχομαι τουλάχιστον να το ξαναδούμε έτσι...
Μπράβο Μάνο, πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες. Σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Mυτιληνη*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

photo 0016.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Μετα απο τον θυσαυρο του φιλου απολλων μερικες φωτογραφιες της Μυτιληναρας στο μεγαλο λιμανι!!Για ολους τους Νελιτες και μη...!!!!

Picture 022 (Custom).jpg

Picture 017 (Custom).jpg

Picture 020 (Custom).jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΤΟΣ 2000.ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΒΑΡΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΨΑΡΕΥΑΜΕ.
Pict2000170.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

αποθέωση....  φανταστική φωτογραφία....

----------


## Νaval22

> ΕΤΟΣ 2000.ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΒΑΡΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΨΑΡΕΥΑΜΕ.


αφού ήσουν σε βάρκα σίγουρα θα έχεις και καμία profile απο τη κουκλάρα μας,δώσε να ευχαριστηθεί ο λαός της  :Very Happy: 
παρεπιπτόντως με 1400 άτομα και full garage την έκανε σήμερα απο πειραιά,αυτά να τα βλέπουν όσοι λένε και γράφουν πως ο κόσμος προτιμάει την ΑΝΕΚ και το Λισσος

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ 14 ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ 2000.
Pict2000171.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Αριστουργηματα ολες οι φωτο σας παιδια.....
Και ποιος δεν την αγαπαει την κουκλαρα μας.....
Φτου σου...!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλύσαντα :Very Happy: ..

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ1992.
scan_photo (31).jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Μυτιλήνη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά  φωτο από το κατάστρομα του Χίος.
DSCF0696.jpg

DSCF0697.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχώρηση φωτο από το κατάστρομα του Χίος
DSCF0712.jpg

DSCF0713.jpg

DSCF0714.jpg

DSCF0715.jpg

DSCF0716.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Aναχώρηση από Πειραιά Μ.ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 2005.Με τα άθλια σινιάλα της LG
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46211

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46212

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46213

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Αναχώρηση φωτο από το κατάστρομα του Χίος
> DSCF0712.jpg
> 
> DSCF0713.jpg
> 
> DSCF0714.jpg
> 
> DSCF0715.jpg
> 
> DSCF0716.jpg


 Πολύ ωραιές .Και πολύ κοσμο βλεπω στο καραβι .

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Aναχώρηση από Πειραιά Μ.ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 2005.Με τα άθλια σινιάλα της LG
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46211
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46212
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46213


 Ωραιες οι φώτο !! Για πόσο καιρό ηταν έτσι το βαπόρι ??

----------


## opelmanos

> Ωραιες οι φώτο !! Για πόσο καιρό ηταν έτσι το βαπόρι ??


Από το καλοκαίρι του 2004 ως το τέλος του 2005

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Από το καλοκαίρι του 2004 ως το τέλος του 2005


 Ηταν και το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ??

----------


## opelmanos

> Ηταν και το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ??


Βέβαια ήταν και το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ήταν μόνο ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ τη γλύτωσε και δεν ξέρω το λόγο

----------


## giorgos....

Το Μυτιλήνη αφήνωντας τον Πειραιά κάποιο απόγευμα του Μαίου..

----------


## gtogias

Ιούλιος του 2007, απογευματάκι και καταφτάνει ολόλευκη η κούκλα της ΝΕΛ, Μυτιλήνη:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46459

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη στη Χίο.
DSCF0846.jpg

DSCF0851.jpg

DSCF0853.jpg

DSCF0854.jpg

DSCF0856.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Tότε που οι αγρότες της κρήτης είχαν κλείσει το λιμάνι αν θυμάμαι καλά!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46831

Για τον gtogias που βάζει πάντα πολύ πιο ποιοτικές φώτο απο αυτήν! :-)

----------


## gtogias

> Tότε που οι αγρότες της κρήτης είχαν κλείσει το λιμάνι αν θυμάμαι καλά!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46831
> 
> Για τον gtogias που βάζει πάντα πολύ πιο ποιοτικές φώτο απο αυτήν! :-)


Mersi πολύ, αλλά όχι και έτσι. Το παλεύω δεν λέω, αλλά κάθε φωτογραφία μετρά και αξίζει. Η αξία είναι στο συναίσθημα που βγάζει η εικόνα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε gtogias οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι ποιοτικες και απο ομορφη γωνια ληψης τραβηγμενες!

----------


## Speedkiller

Kαι μια στα λευκά και με σημαιάκια :Smile: !

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46841

----------


## gtogias

> Kαι μια στα λευκά και με σημαιάκια!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46841


¶λλη χάρη βρε παιδάκι μου. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Speedkiller

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή άφιξη στη Χίο

----------


## DriFterPanos

Ακολουθούν τα ψαράκια του Μυτιλήνη που πάντα ταξιδεύουν μαζί μας! :Razz:  asDSC00009.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> Tότε που οι αγρότες της κρήτης είχαν κλείσει το λιμάνι αν θυμάμαι καλά!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46831
> 
> Για τον gtogias που βάζει πάντα πολύ πιο ποιοτικές φώτο απο αυτήν! :-)


Εμείς παλεύαμε για τα δικαιώματά μας, και εσείς φωτογραφίζατε??!!!:lol::lol: Πολύ όμορφη φώτο Κώστα, και φαίνεται και το Λισσός στο βάθος.....Η μόνη φορά που συναντηθηκαν αν δεν κάνω λάθος στον Πειραιά, επί γραμμής Χίου -Μυτιλήνης.....

----------


## Speedkiller

> Εμείς παλεύαμε για τα δικαιώματά μας, και εσείς φωτογραφίζατε??!!!:lol::lol: Πολύ όμορφη φώτο Κώστα, και φαίνεται και το Λισσός στο βάθος.....Η μόνη φορά που συναντηθηκαν αν δεν κάνω λάθος στον Πειραιά, επί γραμμής Χίου -Μυτιλήνης.....



Σιγουρα δεν ήταν η μόνη!Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχω κ άλλες φώτο απο τέτοια συνάντηση!Οσο για τα δικαιώματα που αγωνιζόσασταν γιατί δεν σε είδα στο λιμάνι??? :Razz: :lol:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σιγουρα δεν ήταν η μόνη!Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχω κ άλλες φώτο απο τέτοια συνάντηση!Οσο για τα δικαιώματα που αγωνιζόσασταν γιατί δεν σε είδα στο λιμάνι???:lol:


Εγώ ήμουν στο Πλατάνι, στο μπλόκο.... :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Μυτιληναρα για ολους τους φαν!!!!!!!

mutilinh 8-7.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE στη σιφνο 26 φεβρουριου του 200

MYT (50).JPG

Μπορει να εχει ξανανεβει

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΥΤΙLENE στην κιμωλο

MYT (53).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE αριστερη βαρδιολα

MYT (121).jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> MYTILENE αριστερη βαρδιολα
> 
> MYT (121).jpg


Φίλε BEN BRUCE!υπάρχει πλοίο που να μην το έχεις φωτογραφήσει από τις σεντίνες μέχρι τ άλμπουρο ??? έχεις απίστευτο υλικό μπραβο!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οταν μπορουμε γιατι οχι?Εχω και πολλες λεπτομεριες απο ταμπελακια και διαφορα, αλλα απο οτι ειδα δεν πολυ τραβανε!
Παραδειγμα η μοκετα του μυτιληνη που ειναι χαρακτιριστικη γιατι και αυτη ειναι σχεδιασμενη απο τον arminio loggi

MYT (19).JPG

Δεν ενδιαφερει πολυ αλλα κατι ειναι!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Οταν μπορουμε γιατι οχι?Εχω και πολλες λεπτομεριες απο ταμπελακια και διαφορα, αλλα απο οτι ειδα δεν πολυ τραβανε!
> Παραδειγμα η μοκετα του μυτιληνη που ειναι χαρακτιριστικη γιατι και αυτη ειναι σχεδιασμενη απο τον arminio loggi
> 
> MYT (19).JPG
> 
> Δεν ενδιαφερει πολυ αλλα κατι ειναι!


Με στειλες!!!!
Αυτη και αν ειναι αγαπη για τα βαπορια!!!! 
Φιλε μου την ταυτοτητα ενος πλοιου, κατι τετοιες λεπτομεριες την δημιουργουν! Να σαι καλα !!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΙ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΠΩΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΖΩ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ Σ΄ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ.
Pict1998118.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oπα εδω ημαστε!Η τρελα δεν εχει ορια και πρεπει να βγαινει εξω!Ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ. 
ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΩΝ ΤΟΥ 1998.
ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ & ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ.
Pict1998116.jpg

Pict1998115.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μυτιληνη*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

OO7.jpg
χαρισμενη στους Ben Bruce και nikosnasia.

----------


## taxman

AΛΗ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΤΕ .............. ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ........... ΚΑΙ ΝΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΠΟΧΗ  ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ

----------


## DimitrisT

3/7 αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά
DSCF1005.jpg

DSCF1006.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 11/7/2009 ΩΡΑ 22:46 ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΝΥΚΤΕΡΕΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ.
DSCN4764.JPG

----------


## vinman

Μπαίνοντας σήμερα στις 06.15 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!
(φωτογραφίες μέσα απο καμπίνα του Superfast XII)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49150

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49151

----------


## DimitrisT

3/7 αναχώρηση του Μυτιλήνη από τον Πειραιά ,στο βάθος φαίνεται  τοBS 2

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> 3/7 αναχώρηση του Μυτιλήνη από τον Πειραιά ,στο βάθος φαίνεται τοBS 2


 Πολύ καλή !!! Κόσμο που ειχει ....

----------


## leonidas

> 3/7 αναχώρηση του Μυτιλήνη από τον Πειραιά ,στο βάθος φαίνεται  τοBS 2


Οχι μονο το ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ 2 αλλα και ο *ΜΠΟΜΠ* ! :mrgreen: :Razz:

----------


## gtogias

> Οχι μονο το ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ 2 αλλα και ο *ΜΠΟΜΠ* ! :mrgreen:


Μωρέ μπράβο μάτι.:mrgreen:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Πρωινη μανουβρα...17-7 Για την παλιοπαρεα μας:mrgreen:100_1054.jpg

100_1056.jpg

100_1062.jpg

100_1065.jpg

100_1068.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

100_1070.jpg

100_1072.jpg

100_1075.jpg

100_1079.jpg

100_1083.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

100_1086.jpg

100_1089.jpg

----------


## aris A

Στον πειραια 10/7/09 τραβηγμενες απο τον ΑΓΙΟ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ

----------


## Leo

Για τα γεννέθλια σου Στέφανε μια άσπρη Μυτιλήνη.... :Very Happy: 
Χρόνια Πολλά!!!!

PICT0035.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

thanks λεο ναι σε καλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

_Καλησπερίζω το φόρουμ! Πολύ γρήγορα θέλω να σας πω φίλοι ότι στον ALPHA έχει αυτή την ώρα μία ταινία που διαδραματίζεται στην Ελλάδα και σε αυτές τις σκηνές μέσα στο Μυτιλήνη!! Τώρα έχει διαφημιστικό διάλειμμα... Έχει πλοκή και μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον! Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε, δεν έχετε παρά να γυρίσετε την τηλεόραση σας στον alpha! Καλή διασκέδαση!_
*
Edit: Τελικά μία ακόμη Αμερικάνικη ταινία ήταν με ένα συνιθισμένο happy end!! Φυσικά ο μόνος λόγος που έκανα αυτό το off topic ήταν για να απολαύσετε κ εσείς μερικές πολύ όμορφες εικόνες από τα καταστρώματα της Μυτιληνάρας, καθώς μου φαίνεται μόνο αυτό άξιζε :mrgreen:.. Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς που γνωρίζουμε ο καράβι, αλλά διαχωρίζουμε το καλό μοντάζ απο το όχι και τόσο καλό, κρίνουμε! ... Με συγχωρείτε πολύ για το off topic, ίσως βιάστηκα να γράψω... Καλό σας βράδυ αγαπητοί φίλοι ...*

----------


## gnikles



----------


## Notis

Εδώ και κάμποση ώρα μετά την Τήνο, 10.4 με 11.4 το πάει το Μυτιλήνη..

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Εδώ και κάμποση ώρα μετά την Τήνο, 10.4 με 11.4 το πάει το Μυτιλήνη..


Και μολις δεν το βλεπουμε καθολου..γιατι ?:???:

----------


## MYTILENE

Μικρή βλάβη σήμερα στο πλοίο η οποία επιδιορθώθηκε άμεσα!!!Λόγω καιρού το πλοίο πήγε κάτω από Τήνο και αυτή την ώρα μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## opelmanos

Aυτή για τον marsant.Σκαναρισμένη από τον άλμπουμ του πατέρα μου


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50895

----------


## Notis

Ταξιδεύει κανονικά απόψε το πλοίο;

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε opelmanos, εκτος οτι τραβαει πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες o πατερας σου εχει και μοναδικο αλμπουμ:wink:

----------


## opelmanos

H Mυτηληνάρα σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Μυτηλήνης



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51744

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51745

----------


## opelmanos

Κατα ενα περίεργο τρόπο το πλοίο άλλαξε ντόκο.Αφιερωμένες στον nikosnasia που ξέρει τα σημεία λήψης  :Razz:

----------


## cpt babis

Μπραβο Μανο εχει σημερα δρομολογιο η Μυτιληναρα μας?

----------


## opelmanos

Η ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ.ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ* MYTILENE*



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52234

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52235

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52236

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52237

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52238

----------


## Notis

Πέμπτη 30 Ιουλίου στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...
S5001232X.jpg

S5001241X.jpg

S5001245X.jpg

S5001286X.jpg

S5001272X.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Η σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου..


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52778

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52779

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52780

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52781

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52782

----------


## diagoras

Μια ασπρη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ τον Ιουλιο του 2007.Για τον opelmanos και ολους τους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ 
σάρωση0005.jpg 
Υ.Γ. σκαναρισμενη γιατι η ψηφιακη χαλασε και μεχρι να παρω καινουργια μονο τετοιες

----------


## Speedkiller

Ston Stefano P kai ton Mytilene!!! kseroun autoi!!! ;-)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53168

----------


## geogre222

αν και περίμεν πολλη ώρα να τραβίξω τη φωτογραφία....αξιζε τον κόπο.....εισοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου....

----------


## gtogias

> αν και περίμεν πολλη ώρα να τραβίξω τη φωτογραφία....αξιζε τον κόπο.....εισοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου....


 
Θα κάθησες κάμποσες ώρες εκεί στις στροφές του Αίπους. Τουλάχιστον ας μη φύσαγε αέρας.

----------


## DimitrisT

> αν και περίμεν πολλη ώρα να τραβίξω τη φωτογραφία....αξιζε τον κόπο.....εισοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου....


Πάρα πολύ καλή φωτογραφία φίλε Γιώργο,να σαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου.Πρέπει να χτύπησε πρωτόκολλο σήμερα.Eίχε πολύ κόσμο.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου  στον LEO στον marsant καθώς και στον Speedkiller


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53979

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53980

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53981

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53982

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53983

----------


## Speedkiller

Στον *Opelmanos* *StefanosP* και *Μytilene*....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54005

----------


## opelmanos

Συνέχιζε να ανεβάζεις Κώστα είσαι εκπληκτικός

----------


## opelmanos

Aναχώρηση και του Μυτιλήνη είχαμε σήμερα.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54418

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54420

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54422

----------


## Νaval22

> Στον *Opelmanos* *StefanosP* και *Μytilene*....


ωραίος Κώστα πολύ καλή η πόζα του αγαπημένου μου ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ,σε ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα για τη πολύ ωραία φώτο,ενημερωτικά το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ φεύγει σε κάθε δρομολόγιο του πρωτόκολλο :Wink:

----------


## CosmoMath

Κι άλλες φωτό από την αναχώρηση της 30/8 μια και ταξιδιώτης ο ίδιος:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Στον *Opelmanos* *StefanosP* και *Μytilene*....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54005


Εγω στην απ'εξω rambo? :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Το MYTILENE στην γνωστη του θεση στον Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη σε ολους.

----------


## DMK

Αχ και να μπαινα πάλι μέσα του, να πήγαινα στο νησί μου...στη Χίο. 10 μέρες που γύρισα, και θέλω πάλι να πάω πίσω...

----------


## Leo

Τετάρτη 2 Σεπ 2009, εν πλώ, λίγο μετά τον απόπλου της από τον Πειραιά, για όλους τουσ φίλους της...

P1220919.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Τετάρτη 2 Σεπ 2009, εν πλώ, λίγο μετά τον απόπλου της από τον Πειραιά, για όλους τουσ φίλους της...
> 
> P1220919.jpg



Aυτά είναι!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Νaval22

> Τετάρτη 2 Σεπ 2009, εν πλώ, λίγο μετά τον απόπλου της από τον Πειραιά, για όλους τουσ φίλους της...


Ε ρε καραβάρα  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  μπράβο leo!

----------


## polykas

> Τετάρτη 2 Σεπ 2009, εν πλώ, λίγο μετά τον απόπλου της από τον Πειραιά, για όλους τουσ φίλους της...
> 
> P1220919.jpg


_Ωραία φωτό Leo..._

----------


## Leo

Με τις ευχαριστίες μου για τα σχόλια σας, μια ακόμη για εσάς, τον MYTILENE και τον thofilos_ship  :Wink: .

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μαί με τις ευχαριστίες μου για τα σχόλια σας, μια ακόμη για εσάς, τον MYTILENE και τον thofilos_ship .



Τετοιες θα πρεπε να ανεβαίνουν......... :Cool:

----------


## theofilos-ship

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

Το πλοίο ένα κυρικάτικο πρωινό στο λιμάνι


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55770

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ε ρε ντουμανι!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Παναγια μου ντουμανι.... :Surprised: Να προτείνω κάτι στους ανταποκριτές του νησιού:Βγάλτε και μια βραδυνή το βαπόρι το σάββατο που μένει εκεί!Τέτοια φώτο δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα! :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> Το πλοίο ένα κυρικάτικο πρωινό στο λιμάνι
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55770


 ΠΩ!!! ΠΩ!!!!
ΝΤΟΥΜΑΝΙΑΣΜΑ!!!
ΩΡΑΙΟΣ ΜΑΝΟ  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το πλοίο ένα κυρικάτικο πρωινό στο λιμάνι
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55770


Ωραιος!!! Και μετά σου λέει απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Μπραβο μανο φοβερι φωτο  :Cool:  :Cool: !!

----------


## nickosps

Μάνο η τελευταία φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι η αγαπημένη σου έτσι? Α ρε Μυτιληνάρα με τα ντουμάνια σου!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μυτιληνη*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 046.jpg
_Χαρισμενη σε ολους τους Νελιτες._

----------


## Giovanaut

> F/B *Μυτιληνη*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> scan 046.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη σε ολους τους Νελιτες._


Απλα υπεροχη....
Αστραφτει η κουκλα μας....

Ευχαριστουμε...
Για αλλη μια φορα αψογος ο APOLLON....!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά αναχώρηση 10 χρόνια πριν για το γνωστό δρομολόγιο.
Pict1999094.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μιά αναχώρηση 10 χρόνια πριν για το γνωστό δρομολόγιο.
> Pict1999094.jpg


H εικονα μιλαει απο μονη της....
Σαν νυφουλα η πριγκιπεσσα μας...!!!


Μπραβο, οπως παντα το υλικο σου μοναδικο...!!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Καταπληκτική φώτο!!!! Όλα τα καράβια της ΝΕΛ αναδεικνύουν την αρχοντιά τους στα άσπρα!!! Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Νίκο!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Εγω αναχωρω με το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ για Καβαλα...
Μια φθηνοπωρινη Κυριακη του 2005, ερχωμενο απο Θεσσαλονικη..!!!!

Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους Νελιτες και κυριως στη φανούλα..!!!

DSC01853.JPG

DSC01854.JPG

DSC01858.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

¶σπρα καράβια τα όνειρά μας :Razz:  :Wink: !!! Αλλά έπρεπε να την είχες τραβήξει από την άλλη πλευρά για να λέει και για το κινητό μου:mrgreen:....
Eυχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη, να είσαι καλά να μας κάνεις ανταπόκριση από τα Βόρεια της Ελλάδας μας!!!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Βλέπω ρε παιδιά το Μυτιλήνη να περνάει το Δύσβατο (στενό Τήνου - ¶νδρου). Συνήθως, περνάει ανάμεσα ¶νδρο και Εύβοια. Πώς και άλλαξε; 
Το Λισσός πάντως περνάει σταθερά από το Δύσβατο.

----------


## ilias1535

Ειναι αναλογα με τον καιρο φιλε μου και αναλογα με το τι προτημαει ο Α/Φ ή ο καπετανιος

----------


## opelmanos

Κατόπιν επυθιμίας ενός συμφορουμίτη και φίλου(ξέρει εκείνος) :Wink:   βάζω 3 φωτό που τράβηξε πρίν λίγο η φίλη μου η Νεφέλη.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56401

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56402

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56403

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κατόπιν επυθιμίας ενός συμφορουμίτη και φίλου(ξέρει εκείνος)  βάζω 3 φωτό που τράβηξε πρίν λίγο η φίλη μου η Νεφέλη.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56401
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56402
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56403



Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο κ εσένα κ τη Νεφέλη! :Very Happy: 

Αυτή η "θεοφώτιστη" τσιμινιέρα δική σας... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56451

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Μυτιλήνη δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά,φωτογραφία από την πλώρη του Ν. Χίος.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.
DSCF2397.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Πόσες φορές θα δούμε το Μυτιλήνη, το Λισσός, τα Αγουδημόπλοια κτλ. ξανά και ξανά στον Πειραιά σε φώτος σχεδόν πανομοιότυπες, δεν ξέρω...  :Confused:

----------


## Speedkiller

Στον  :Smile: pelmanos και τον v :Wink: yager ...

κάτω απ την αριστερή βαρδιόλα του Μυτιλήνη...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56582

----------


## .voyager

¶ψογος!!! Ωραία ταξίδια...

----------


## opelmanos

Στόν Speedkiler.Ξεκίνημα μηχανών :Cool:

----------


## aris A

Η ομορφη πλωρη του Μυτιληνη

----------


## Leo

Απκλειστικά για το ομώνυμο για τον λόγο που ξέρει....  :Wink: 


PICT0088.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Στον Πειραιά ένα πρωί αρχές του μήνα P7171097.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Για τους Apostolos, Speedkiller, DimitrisT, Deepblue!

----------


## DeepBlue

> Για τους Apostolos, Speedkiller, DimitrisT, Deepblue!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση.Πολύ ωραία φαινεται από ψηλά :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Για τους Apostolos, Speedkiller, DimitrisT, Deepblue!



Επιτρέπεται να ανέβεις να βγάλεις εκεί φώτο στο Νήσος? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Trakman

Από το Έλυρος είναι.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Επιτρέπεται να ανέβεις να βγάλεις εκεί φώτο στο Νήσος?


Αν δεις στις σωστικές λέει SVOM που είναι το σήμα κλήσης του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αν δεις στις σωστικές λέει SVOM που είναι το σήμα κλήσης του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ



Nαι παιδιά δικό μου λάθος!Βιάστηκα λιγάκι... :Smile:

----------


## DimitrisT

Μπράβο Γιώργο,ωραιότατη φωτογραφία,να σαι καλά,σε ευχαριστώ  πολύ για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## opelmanos

ΤΟ πλοίο πρίν από λίγες ώρες στο λιμάνι.Από διάφορες οπ΄τικές γωνίες.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58673

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58674

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58675
Εξωτερικά είναι πολύ παραμελημένο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58676

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58677

----------


## Giovanaut

> ΤΟ πλοίο πρίν από λίγες ώρες στο λιμάνι.Από διάφορες οπ΄τικές γωνίες.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58673
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58674
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58675
> Εξωτερικά είναι πολύ παραμελημένο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58676
> ...


Για να μην λεμε οτι φταιει η αγονη που εχει γινει ετσι το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ...
Το οτι ολα τα βαπορια μας εχουν αυτα τα χαλια, κατι δειχνει...!!!

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά τα "χάλια" που λέτε, για μένα δε είναι, εξαρτώνται από πολλούς πολλούς παράγοντες όπως:
1. Από την πυκνότητα των δεομολογίων (πόσο μένει σταματημένο στα λιμάνια για να γίνουν εργασίες συντήρησης).
2. Από την πολιτική της εταιρείας στο πρόγραμμα της συντήρησης (άλλες εταιρείες δεν ανέχοντα κιτρινίλες ενώ άλλες είναι περισσότερο ελαστικές στο θέμα).
3. Από τα πλάνα δεξαμενισμού, ετήσια συντήρηση.
4. Από διάφορους άλλους μικρότερης σημασίας παράγοντες

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε μετά από κάθε φουντάρισμα και βιράρισμα της άγκυρας ,δεν είναι δυνατόν να τρέχει από πίσω ένας άνθρωπος με ένα πινέλο να μπογιαντίζει τις γρατζουνιές. Αυτές όμως όταν μένουν, με τις φουρτούνες και τα μποφόρια που ταξιδέυουν τα βαπόρια, χειροτερεύουν και δημιουργούν κάποιες δυσάρεστες οπτικά καταστάσεις. Σε δεδομένο χρόνο όμως ξαναβάφονται και φτού από την άρχή. Με το να το λέμε εδώ δεν πείθουμε την εταιρεία να το βάψει, αν δεν τό έχει στο πρόγραμμα.

Συμπέρσμα, μην είστε τόσο αυτηροί και γκρινιάρηδες με κάθε κιτρινίλα και τρέξιμο που βλέπετε σ ένα πλοίο.

----------


## samichri

Δεν νομίζω να γκρινιάζει κανένας με "μία κιτρινίλα" όπως λές. Όταν βλέπεις όμως όλα τα καράβια της ΝΕΛ σε αυτά τα χάλια (γιατί δεν είναι μόνο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ), εε τότε δεν μπορεί παρά να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα και μάλιστα όχι αυθαίρετα. Να τονίσω ότι και τα κρητικά καράβια έχουν αγκυρες και τα υπόλοιπα καράβια ειδικά το καλοκαίρι δεν σβήνουν καθόλου τις μηχανές τους. Δεν νομίζω ότι στα καράβια των υπολοίπων εταιριών μετά από κάθε φουντάρισμα της άγκυρας βάζουν κάποιον να βάφει. Απλά εγώ νομίζω ότι η προηγούμενη ιδιοκτησία της εταιρίας εν' όψει της πώλησης της ΝΕΛ μάλλον είχε γράψει τους πάντες και τα πάντα .. εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι, για αυτό και τα πλοία της (όπως φαίνεται και σε μιά δυό κοντινές φωτογραφίες του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ) είναι λες και περνάνε ανεμοβλογιά.

----------


## Apostolos

Κακά τα ψέματα σκουριές δέν έχει. Απλά μετα απο τόσα πολλά χέρια βαφής η επιφάνεια ιδικά στην πλώρη γίνετε ώς λές σαν ανεμοβλογιά. Ας μήν συγκρίνουμε τα Κρητικά καράβια που και λιγότερη φθορά έχουν λόγω "παιδικών" δρομολογίων και ευξημένου επιπέδου συντήρισης. Το Μυτιλήνη χρειάζετε μία καλή επισκευή που να περιλαμβάνει τουλάχιστο αμμοβολή και χρωμματισμός με ποιοτικότερες μπογιές. Το πλοίο παρόλο που είναι αρκετά μεγάλο σε ηλικία μπορεί για ακόμα 5 6 χρόνια να προσφέρει πολλά ώς δεύτερο πλοίο... Γιατι όπως έχουμε πει η γραμμή χρειάζετε νέα, μεγαλύτερα, ταχύτερα, ιδανικότερα και προπάντων λευκά πλοία απο την ΝΕΛ!

----------


## opelmanos

> Το Μυτιλήνη χρειάζετε μία καλή επισκευή που να περιλαμβάνει τουλάχιστο αμμοβολή και χρωμματισμός με ποιοτικότερες μπογιές


Συμφωνώ και παυξάνω.Το θέμα όμως είναι ποιός θα δαπανήσει τόσα λεφτά για να γίνουν αυτά που λες.Για την ΝΕΛ πολύ δύσκολο εώς απίθανο αφού΄και στις επισκευές μόνο με μπαλώματα  πάνω απ΄τις σκουριές προσπαθούν να σώσουν την κατάσταση.Εκτός απ΄το εξωτερικό και τα καταστρώματα  χρειάζονται και μία ολική συντήρηση και τα γκαράζ που είναι κατάμαυρα απ΄το καυσαέριο αμοβολή πλαστικοποίηση και  βάψιμο ο ουρανός  αλλά.....

----------


## gtogias

Η αρχόντισσα του (Βορείου) Αιγαίου σε μια απογευματινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά, Παρασκευή 2 Οκτωβρίου 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59213

----------


## nikosnasia

Ποιά αρχόντισσα όπως την κατάντησαν ;
Αρχόντισσα ήταν τότε ! Τότε που έγινε και ένα σχετικό λεύκωμα αφιερωμένο στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ που βγήκε σε τέσσερα αντίτυπα και συνδίαζε φωτογραφίες του πλοίου και στίχους από έλληνες ποιητές.
π.χ.Το εξώφυλλο του λευκώματος,
000.jpg
και μία από τις σελίδες του.
067.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

αυτό θα πεί αγάπη για το πλοίο,πολύ θα ήθελα να έβλεπα έστω τις φωτογραφίες του λευκώματος,γιατί είπαμε δεν είμασταν απλώς πιστοί αλλά ερωτευμένοι,βέβαια τα χρόνια πέρασαν ο έρωτας γέρασε,άλλα έμεινε η αγάπη..

----------


## nikosnasia

¶λλες δύο σελίδες από λεύκωμα του Μυτιλήνη για τον stefanosp.
017.JPG

021.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

υπάρχει ένα συναίσθημα χαράς και λύπης όταν βλέπεις τέτοιες εικόνες,πάντως είναι μοναδικές,στη βαρδιόλα ο Βάγιας είναι?

----------


## theofilos-ship

> υπάρχει ένα συναίσθημα χαράς και λύπης όταν βλέπεις τέτοιες εικόνες,πάντως είναι μοναδικές,στη βαρδιόλα ο Βάγιας είναι?


 Νομιζω πως ο Βαγιας ειναι. :Surprised: ops:

----------


## nikosnasia

Και μία πιό κοντινή που αποδεικνύει του λόγου το αληθές.
Pict1999158.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και η σφυρίχτρα για το φούντο σε ετοιμότητα!!!

----------


## Nick_Pet

Στον Πειραιά, 31.07.2009.
DSC03564b.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Στις 2 Νοεμβριου βγαινει για ετησια επισκευη...!!!

Υπεροχο το υλικο απο το λευκωμα....!!!
Εχουν βγει πολλα αντιτυπα...???

----------


## opelmanos

Η Βαπόρισσα πρίν από λίγο στο λιμάνι

----------


## opelmanos

Βγαίνοντας σιγά σιγά απ'το λιμάνι....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59626

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59627


Περνώντας τα φανάρια του λιμανιού


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59629


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59630
Αφίερωμένες σε Speedkiller,douzoune,στον απελπισμένο Giovαunt(που θα χ'ασει τον Τεό)  :Cool: και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου

----------


## douzoune

> Στις 2 Νοεμβριου βγαινει για ετησια επισκευη...!!!
> 
> Υπεροχο το υλικο απο το λευκωμα....!!!
> Εχουν βγει πολλα αντιτυπα...???





> Βγαίνοντας σιγά σιγά απ'το λιμάνι....
> Αφίερωμένες σε Speedkiller,douzoune,στον απελπισμένο Giovant(που θα χάσει τον ΤΕΟ) και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου


Μάνο σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Από τα δύο παραπάνω ποστ να συμπεράνω ότι μιλάμε για αντικατάσταση της Μυτιληνάρας από τον ΤΕΟ?
Και στην θέση του ΤΕΟ???

----------


## opelmanos

> Μάνο σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Από τα δύο παραπάνω ποστ να συμπεράνω ότι μιλάμε για αντικατάσταση της Μυτιληνάρας από τον ΤΕΟ?
> Και στην θέση του ΤΕΟ???


Τι να σου πώ φίλε μου .Με βάση αυτά που διαβάζουμε αυτό ακούγεται.Υπομονή και θα ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Βγαίνοντας σιγά σιγά απ'το λιμάνι....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59626
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59627
> 
> 
> Περνώντας τα φανάρια του λιμανιού
> 
> ...



Nα εισαι καλα Μανο, αλλα να ξερεις οι ελπιδες μου αναπτερονονται.....!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

H ΒΑΠΟΡΙΣΣΑ ξεκουράζεται για αυτή την εβδομάδα.Πρίν από λίγο στο λιμάνι....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60118

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60119

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60120

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60121

----------


## nikosnasia

1992.¨Οταν πρωτοήλθε.
Pict1992002.jpg

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Υπέροχες φωτπ απ΄όλους!!Η πανένορφη Μυτιλήνη με το πλοίο της!!! Αχ κ να ήμουν ακόμα φοιτητης στην αγκαλιά της ομορφότερης πόλης

----------


## theofilos-ship

> 1992.¨Οταν πρωτοήλθε.
> Pict1992002.jpg


*Εχουμε γινει fun σου !*

----------


## Νaval22

> *Εχουμε γινει fun σου !*


πράγματι!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΥΤΙLENE στην χιο αφιερωμενη στους nikosnasia και TSS APOLLON


MYT (106).JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Ευχαριστώ Ben Bruce οι νυχτερινές είναι η αδυναμία μου.

----------


## Speedkiller

Ιαπωνικά υπολείμματα...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61897

----------


## mitilinios

Εξαιτίας της επικείμενης ακινησίας του αγαπημένου μας βαποριού στις αρχές του επόμενου μήνα που αναμένεται να διαρκέσει τουλάχιστον ένα μήνα, η γραμμή Μυτιλήνης - Χίου - Πειραιά μένει χωρίς βαπόρι της ΝΕΛ. 
Αν και προσδοκούσα να έρθει ο "μπάρμπας"  :Wink:  οι πιθανότητες όλο και λιγοστεύουν, οπότε υπάρχει αρκετά μεγάλη πιθανότητα να δούμε για πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά της ΝΕΛ να μην έχει δρομολογημένο κανένα πλοίο στη γραμμή που την ανέδειξε.  :Mad: :sad:
Ελπίζω να διαψευστώ. :Cool:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Εξαιτίας της επικείμενης ακινησίας του αγαπημένου μας βαποριού στις αρχές του επόμενου μήνα που αναμένεται να διαρκέσει τουλάχιστον ένα μήνα, η γραμμή Μυτιλήνης - Χίου - Πειραιά μένει χωρίς βαπόρι της ΝΕΛ. 
> Αν και προσδοκούσα να έρθει ο "μπάρμπας"  οι πιθανότητες όλο και λιγοστεύουν, οπότε υπάρχει αρκετά μεγάλη πιθανότητα να δούμε για πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά της ΝΕΛ να μην έχει δρομολογημένο κανένα πλοίο στη γραμμή που την ανέδειξε. 
> Ελπίζω να διαψευστώ.



Ισως έχεις δίκιο!Αλλά υπάρχει κ ένας Κεντέρης σε αναμονή! :Wink: Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...ισως η νέα διοίκηση το λάβει πιο σοβαρά υπόψιν της το θέμα να αφήσει τη γραμμή χωρίς στόλο! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

[QUOTE=BEN BRUCE;268738]ΜΥΤΙLENE στην χιο αφιερωμενη στους nikosnasia και TSS APOLLON


MYT (106).JPG[/QUOTE

Φιλε Ben Bruce Eυχαριστω για την αφιερωση αυτης της πανεμορφης φωτογραφιας!

----------


## Leo

Συνεχίζω με τον καλό φίλο* douzoune*, που μόλις διαπιστώνω οτι είναι Δημήτρης! Σαν Μυτηληνιός, λοιπόν θα πάμε για μια σπέσιαλ αφιέρωση με θέμα ...........

13 Ιουνίου 2006 μόλις  έχει ολοκληρώσει την 360άρα περιστροφή της και ξεκινά για την έξοδο του Πειραιά! 

Χρόνια σου Πολλά φίλε μου και καλή παραμονή στο νησί σου  :Very Happy: !!

PICT5118.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εξαιτίας της επικείμενης ακινησίας του αγαπημένου μας βαποριού στις αρχές του επόμενου μήνα που αναμένεται να διαρκέσει τουλάχιστον ένα μήνα, η γραμμή Μυτιλήνης - Χίου - Πειραιά μένει χωρίς βαπόρι της ΝΕΛ. 
> Αν και προσδοκούσα να έρθει ο "μπάρμπας"  οι πιθανότητες όλο και λιγοστεύουν, οπότε υπάρχει αρκετά μεγάλη πιθανότητα να δούμε για πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά της ΝΕΛ να μην έχει δρομολογημένο κανένα πλοίο στη γραμμή που την ανέδειξε. :sad:
> Ελπίζω να διαψευστώ.


Το δρομολογιο δεν θα αντικατασταθει απο αλλο βαπορι οσο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα ειναι εκτος...

Απο 02/11 και για περιπου 20 μερες η ΝΕΛ θα απεχει απο τη γραμμη ταυτοτητα...!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Συνεχίζω με τον καλό φίλο* douzoune*, που μόλις διαπιστώνω οτι είναι Δημήτρης! Σαν Μυτηληνιός, λοιπόν θα πάμε για μια σπέσιαλ αφιέρωση με θέμα ...........
> 
> 13 Ιουνίου 2006 μόλις  έχει ολοκληρώσει την 360άρα περιστροφή της και ξεκινά για την έξοδο του Πειραιά! 
> 
> Χρόνια σου Πολλά φίλε μου και καλή παραμονή στο νησί σου !!
> 
> PICT5118.jpg


Τις θερμοτερες ευχες κι απο εμενα...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑ!!!!

----------


## douzoune

> Συνεχίζω με τον καλό φίλο* douzoune*, που μόλις διαπιστώνω οτι είναι Δημήτρης! Σαν Μυτηληνιός, λοιπόν θα πάμε για μια σπέσιαλ αφιέρωση με θέμα ...........
> 
> 13 Ιουνίου 2006 μόλις  έχει ολοκληρώσει την 360άρα περιστροφή της και ξεκινά για την έξοδο του Πειραιά! 
> 
> Χρόνια σου Πολλά φίλε μου και καλή παραμονή στο νησί σου !!


Ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ captain Leo. Σε ευχαριστώ για όλες τις ευχές σου. Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!! Ίσως το καλύτερο άυλο δώρο που μου κάνανε σήμερα!!!
edit: Σ΄ ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη(Giovanaut). Ελπίζω να τα πούμε την Δευτέρα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE φευγει απο το νεο μολο δραπετσωνας για το λιμανι του πειραια τον Ιανουαριο του 2007.Αφιερωμενη στους nikosnasia


IMG_2327.JPG

----------


## douzoune

Σημερινή Μυτιληνάρα λίγες ώρες πριν....
Για τους φίλους Leo, Speedkiller, opelmanos, Giovanaut
Μάνο τελικά βγήκε καλύτερη από ό,τι περιμέναμε....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62338

----------


## opelmanos

> Σημερινή Μυτιληνάρα λίγες ώρες πριν....
> Για τους φίλους Leo, Speedkiller, opelmanos, Giovanaut
> Μάνο τελικά βγήκε καλύτερη από ό,τι περιμέναμε....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62338


Όντως δίκιο έχεις .Αξιζε η βόλτα στο φάρο τελικά .Κρίμα που δεν πήρα και εγώ τη ψηιακη :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Σημερινή Μυτιληνάρα λίγες ώρες πριν....
> Για τους φίλους Leo, Speedkiller, opelmanos, Giovanaut
> Μάνο τελικά βγήκε καλύτερη από ό,τι περιμέναμε....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62338



Οντως βγήκε πολύ καλή! :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ douzoune, εξαιρετική!!! Καλή συνέχεια και πάντα τέτοια... :Very Happy:

----------


## gtogias

> Σημερινή Μυτιληνάρα λίγες ώρες πριν....
> Για τους φίλους Leo, Speedkiller, opelmanos, Giovanaut
> Μάνο τελικά βγήκε καλύτερη από ό,τι περιμέναμε....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62338


Εξαιρετική.

Λίγη ώρα μετά έδενε λίγο νοτιότερα, στο λιμάνι της Χίου:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62482

----------


## nikosnasia

Ιούνιος 1994, στο Ηράκλειο δίπλα στο ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ.
Pict1994029.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πασχαλινη κρουαζιερα να υποθεσω?

----------


## opelmanos

Η βαπόρισσα πρίν κανένα μήνα σε μια από τις αμέτρητες αναχωρήσεις της φωτογραφημένη από την βάρκα μου που είχα βγεί για ψάρεμα


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62551

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62552

----------


## .voyager

Δε χρειάζεται σχόλιο...  :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

¶ψογος ο Μάνος!!!! Εγώ φαντάζομαι στην πρώτη φωτό την αρχόντισσα ΑΣΠΡΗ!!! Σκέτος έρωτας!!! Και τα απόνερα της πλώρης, έτσι που σηκώνονται λίγο ψηλά....μαγεία....!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αψογη φωτο!Πηραμε και καινουρια, καλη, μηχανουλα βλεπω! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Αψογη φωτο!Πηραμε και καινουρια, καλη, μηχανουλα βλεπω!


Για μένα το λές?

----------


## nikosnasia

Το Μυτιλήνη στη Ρόδο. Προς το παρόν από κάμερα θα βρω και φωτό.
EN PLO -RODOS 30-4-94 (6).MPG_000008280.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Για μένα το λές?


Καλοριζικη! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Το Μυτιλήνη στη Ρόδο. Προς το παρόν από κάμερα θα βρω και φωτό.
> EN PLO -RODOS 30-4-94 (6).MPG_000008280.jpg


Kαλά φίλε Νίκο ΄βλέπω τα ντοκουμέντα στα θέματα του Τεο και της Βαπόρισσας και δεν λέω να πάω για ύπνο .Μας έχεις ξετρελάνει !!!!Πότε πάλι πήγε Ρόδο?

----------


## nickosps

Εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες από τον opelmano!

----------


## gnikles

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΑΝΟ!!!
17052009028.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΑΝΟ!!!
> 17052009028.jpg


17 Mάη δεν είναι  η φωτό σωστά? :Wink: Τότε που επέστρεψε ο Τεό

----------


## gnikles

ΣΩΣΤΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΡΑ!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σημερινή Μυτιληνάρα λίγες ώρες πριν....
> Για τους φίλους Leo, Speedkiller, opelmanos, Giovanaut
> Μάνο τελικά βγήκε καλύτερη από ό,τι περιμέναμε....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62338


Να εισαι καλα Δημητρη...
Πολυ ομορφη η φωτο....

Αχ ποτε θα περασω κι εγω καμια βολτα απ τα μερη σας...???

Ζηλευω...!!!!!

----------


## polykas

*Πειραιάς 28-10-2009.*

polykas1.jpg


*Νομίζω ότι θέλει ένα γερό καλλωπισμό...*

----------


## gnikles

DSC00184.JPG
Για τους φίλους Leo, Speedkiller, opelmanos και Giovanaut.Και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρεις να έρθεις φίλε Giovanaut!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> DSC00184.JPG
> Για τους φίλους Leo, Speedkiller, opelmanos και Giovanaut.Και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρεις να έρθεις φίλε Giovanaut!!!



Να εισαι καλα gnikles για την αφιερωση, πολυ ομορφη η πανοραμικη...
Οσο για το ταξιδι ολο και θα κατεβω μεχρι Πειραια καμια φορα, να παρω την Πριγκιπεσσα και να σας ερθω για καραβολατρικες εμπειρειες...!!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> DSC00184.JPG
> Για τους φίλους Leo, Speedkiller, opelmanos και Giovanaut.Και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρεις να έρθεις φίλε Giovanaut!!!



Μυρίζει Καγιάνι...  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το δρομολογιο δεν θα αντικατασταθει απο αλλο βαπορι οσο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα ειναι εκτος...
> 
> Απο 02/11 και για περιπου 20 μερες η ΝΕΛ θα απεχει απο τη γραμμη ταυτοτητα...!!!!


 ΜΗΝ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ...

----------


## opelmanos

> ΜΗΝ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ...


Κάτι έχω ακούσει και εγώ αλλά δεν θέλω να σας πάρω στο λαιμό μου. :Confused:

----------


## Giovanaut

> ΜΗΝ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ...


Ελπιζω να μαθουμε συντομα...!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Παρακάτω δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα ΑΙΟΛΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ με λύπησε αλλά ΚΥΡΊΩΣ με θύμωσε πολύ.¨Ετσι κατάντησαν το πάλαι ποτέ καλύτερο πλοίο του Αιγαίου τα νέα του αφεντικά.Ας αλλάξουν όνομα στην εταιρία.Δεν πρέπει πιά να λέγεται ΝΕΛ. Μόνο Λέσβου δεν είναι αφού τη Λέσβο δεν την εξυπηρετεί.
DSCN5444.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Παρακάτω δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα ΑΙΟΛΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ με λύπησε αλλά ΚΥΡΊΩΣ με θύμωσε πολύ.¨Ετσι κατάντησαν το πάλαι ποτέ καλύτερο πλοίο του Αιγαίου τα νέα του αφεντικά.Ας αλλάξουν όνομα στην εταιρία.Δεν πρέπει πιά να λέγεται ΝΕΛ. Μόνο Λέσβου δεν είναι αφού τη Λέσβο δεν την εξυπηρετεί.
> DSCN5444.JPG


Απλα τιποτα...:cry:

----------


## Apostolos

Χθές στο λιμάνι το πλοίο έμοιαζε με φάντασμα... Κλειστά εξωτερικά φώτα, με ένα πέπλο στεναχώριας παντού...

----------


## gtogias

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα τραξίδεψα με το πλοίο από και προς Χίο. Δε μπορώ να πω ότι μου φάνηκε και τόσο χάλια. Έχω δει και πολύ χειρότερα.

Πιο πολύ με χάλασε η απαράδεκτη διάθεση και αδιαφορία του (ξενοδοχειακού) πληρώματος. Δύσκολα μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι προσφέρουν αξιοπρεπείς υπηρεσίες στους επιβάτες. 

Να μην μιλήσω για το χάλι με τους λαθρομετανάστες.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Παρακάτω δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα ΑΙΟΛΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ με λύπησε αλλά ΚΥΡΊΩΣ με θύμωσε πολύ.¨Ετσι κατάντησαν το πάλαι ποτέ καλύτερο πλοίο του Αιγαίου τα νέα του αφεντικά.Ας αλλάξουν όνομα στην εταιρία.Δεν πρέπει πιά να λέγεται ΝΕΛ. Μόνο Λέσβου δεν είναι αφού τη Λέσβο δεν την εξυπηρετεί.
> DSCN5444.JPG


Xωρί να θέλω να δικαιολογήσω κανέναν να πώ οτι φέτος είναι αλήθεια οτι έγιναν-ακούστηκαν κάποια περιστατικά περι κοριών.Το προσωπικό του πλοίου με το που ακουγόταν κάτι τέτοιο απομόνωνε τη καμπίνα και έκανε τις κατάλληλες ενέργειες για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.Το θέμα είναι οτι και να καθαρίζανε οι άνθρωποι στο πλοίο-και όσο και να καθαρίζουν-αν κάποιοι δεν προσέχουν και δε κοιμούνται-παραμένουν ανθρώπινα μέσα στη καμπίνα δε μπορείς να είσαι και σωστός απόλυτα.Βέβαια στην Ελλάδα ζούμε και κάποιο είναι με το στυλό και το χαρτί στο χέρι για να γράψουν στις εφημερίδες ή να βγούν στα κανάλια.Δε μπορείς να είσαι και ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΛΑΝΘΑΣΤΟΣ κύριοι τέλειοι.
ΥΓ:Το παραπάνω δεν δικαιόλογει κανέναν από το πλήρωμα και την εταιρεία απλά είναι προσωπική γνώμη από όσα είδα και άκουσα *ΚΑΙ* φέτος το καλοκαίρι!!!Ελπίζουμε σε καλύτερες μέρες -με τη νέα διοίκηση- για αυτή την εταιρεία που αγαπήσαμε τόσο πολύ και δε θα σταματήσουμε να αγαπάμε μέχρι τέλος.SORRY για το μεγάλο κείμενο.

----------


## nikosnasia

Φίλοι του forum και της ΝΕΛ ας μην εθελοτυφλούμε. Εγώ κι αν λατρεύω αυτό το καράβι. Τα σχόλια που έχω ακούσει από γνωστούς και φίλους που γνωρίζουν την τρέλλα μου είναι απογοητευτικά. ¶ν δεν δίνονται χρήματα τι μπορεί να κάνει το πλοίο  και το πλήρωμα  μόνο του. Ποιό πλήρωμα δηλαδή αφού σχεδόν σε κάθε ταξίδι άλλος ήταν καπετάνιος, άλλος αρχιθαλαμηπόλος , άλλοι επίκουροι κλπ κλπ.
Φθάσαμε δε στην προ ΝΕΛ εποχή αφού από το 1972 και μέχρι σήμερα η γραμμή δεν είχε μείνει χωρίς πλοίο της ΝΕΛ σε ακόμη πιό δύσκολες οικονομικές εποχές για την εταιρία.
Μακάρι να ήμουν τόσο αισιόδοξος όσο ο MYTILENE ότι μπορεί να ρθούν καλύτερες μέρες.
Αν θυμάται κάποιος ας μου πεί πότε η Λέσβος είχε σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά παρά μέρα όπως αυτή την εβδομάδα ; Και δεν αντιδρά κανένας σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτε, σαν να είναι όλα φυσιολογικά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πριν 14 χρονια μου ειπε καποιο στελεχος του MYTILENE:Αν δεις αλλη τσιμινιερα στο λιμανι σε λιγα χρονια μην παραξενευτεις.
Εγινε λοιπον και αυτο πραγματικοτητα και μαλιστα αρκετα χρονια μετα.Τα λαθη της ΝΕΛ γινοντουσαν απο πολυ παλια, οταν ολοι βαραγαν παλαμακια για τα δανεια που επερναν.Τωρα το παιχνιδι εχει χαθει η HELLENIC SEA WAYS ειναι μια μεγαλη εταιρεια και η νελ, απο κραταια , εγινε μια συνοικιακη εταιρεια.Βεβαια δεν εχει ευθυνη ο κ. Α. Βεντουρης, ο οποιος κατα τη γνωμη μου εδωσε μια παραταση στη νελ αλλα η λαικης συμμετοχης διοικηση.

----------


## Naias II

*Μια πρόσφατη φωτο του πλοίου.*
Σε σχέση με *πέρυσι* είναι κούκλα  :Wink: 

Αφιερωμένη στους mytilene,nikosnasia,TSS Apollon,gtogias,Apostolos,BEN BRUCE και σε όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου.

----------


## gtogias

> *Μια πρόσφατη φωτο του πλοίου.*
> Σε σχέση με *πέρυσι* είναι κούκλα 
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους mytilene,nikosnasia,TSS Apollon,gtogias,Apostolos,BEN BRUCE και σε όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Naias II. Το πλοίο είναι πράγματι κούκλα. Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Παιδια καλες η φωτο αλλα μαλλον"υποθετω,λεω εγω τωρα, οτι ουτε marketing υπαρχει ουτε διοικηση.Μετα απο αναφορες για την αθλια κατασταση της εταιριας! Πλεον η μπογια και το υπεροχο τιρκουαζ,μπλε,πρασινο ειναι πταισμα! Οπως ειπε και ο φιλος ΝικοςΝασια και συμφωνω Πειραιας και ΝΕΛ γιοκ! Και οχι μονο....ΚΡΙΜΑ !

----------


## geogre222

κατα ποτε θα ειναι η κουκλα παλι στη γραμμη?????????

----------


## Νaval22

> Μετα απο αναφορες για την αθλια κατασταση της εταιριας! Πλεον η μπογια και το υπεροχο τιρκουαζ,μπλε,πρασινο ειναι πταισμα !


χαχα εδώ και ένα χρόνο αναρωτιέμαι για την απόχρωση πάντως και να θές να τη πετύχεις σε μπογιά επίτηδες δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ούτε μια περίπτωση να τα καταφέρεις  :Razz:  :Razz:  δυστυχώς όμως για μας τους νελοκολλημένους δεν είναι πταίσμα αλλά κάτι πολύ σημαντικό,βέβαια κάποιοι δεν μας καταλαβαίνουν αλλά δεν πειράζει,δικαιώμα τους....

----------


## taxman

koykla tha ginei to mytilinaki pali  mesa ejo...... oso gia ton ka kapetanio kai arxi/lo   oi idioi einaii ta teleytaia   3 eti  ara kati ftaiei oxi oi alages sta pliromata :Razz:

----------


## douzoune

Μιας και δεν έχω υλικό από Superferry για να ευχηθώ στον cpt Leo θα του ευχηθώ από ένα βαπόρι που από ότι έχω καταλάβει του αρέσει....
Το μαργαριτάρι του Αιγαίου των '90s, η δικιά μας αρχόντισσα έτοιμη για αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης....
Αφιερωμένη στον cpt Leo. Χρόνια σου πολλά, οι επιθυμίες και τα όνειρα σου να γίνουν σύντομα πραγματικότητα!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63898

----------


## opelmanos

> Μιας και δεν έχω υλικό από Superferry για να ευχηθώ στον cpt Leo θα του ευχηθώ από ένα βαπόρι που από ότι έχω καταλάβει του αρέσει....
> Το μαργαριτάρι του Αιγαίου των '90s, η δικιά μας αρχόντισσα έτοιμη για αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης....
> Αφιερωμένη στον cpt Leo. Χρόνια σου πολλά, οι επιθυμίες και τα όνειρα σου να γίνουν σύντομα πραγματικότητα!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63898


 Μαζί ήμασταν Δημήτρη εκείνη την μέρα η την έβγαλες άλλη φορά?Υπέροχη !!!

----------


## douzoune

Μάνο εάν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι 29-10-2009. Δύο μέρες αργότερα....

----------


## Leo

douzoune, είσαι μοναδικός, σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και την σπέσιαλ αφιέρωση για την γιορτή μου. Θα ήθελα σήμερα να σου κάνω ένα ξεχωριστό δώρο για την παρουσία σου στο φόρουμ. 
Η ποιότητα του ανθρώπου douzoune και του υλικού του ξεχωρίζουν. Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ και γι αυτό.

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στην Μυτιληνη 10/10/2009*

*PA101093.JPG*

----------


## nikosnasia

Εγώ δεν έχω δει μικρότερο ναύτη στο τιμόνι του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ απ΄το γιό μου.Εσείς ; Έτος 1994.
Pict1994026.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καπετανάρα με πηλήκιο και βάλε....  :Very Happy: . Είσαι απρόβλεπτος φίλε nikosnasia

----------


## hayabusa

απίστευτη και μοναδική φωτογραφία από το επίσης απίστευτο, αστείρευτο και μοναδικό αρχείο του φίλου nikosnasia. ο (τότε) μικρός θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ χαρούμενος για αυτό το μοναδικό στιγμιότυπο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Και όμως και για μένα το Μυτιλήνη ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που έκανα τιμόνι... Ανθυποπλοίαρχος ο καταπληκτικός καπτα Λάμπρος Λαμπρινός!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Και όμως και για μένα το Μυτιλήνη ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που έκανα τιμόνι... Ανθυποπλοίαρχος ο καταπληκτικός καπτα Λάμπρος Λαμπρινός!!!


Τρομερος ανθρωπος καταγωγη απ' τα Φιλια.Εγω τον γνωρισα στο Θεοφιλος ως υπαρχο το 97' :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Τρομερος ανθρωπος καταγωγη απ' τα Φιλια.Εγω τον γνωρισα στο Θεοφιλος ως υπαρχο το 97'


Απ τη φίλια εννοείς αγαπητέ! :Wink: Κ οντως γνωστό όνομα στη φίλια το λαμπρινός...

----------


## STRATHGOS

Kseri kanis na mas pi an tha ginoun sto ploio alages sto esoteriko tou i mono tha gini etisia kai tha bgi kai pali ston agona.. mono tou kai fetos..?

----------


## Naias II

Επιτέλους ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενή Περάματος. Οι αλλαγές θα γίνουν σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες τόσο στο εσωτερικό όσο και στο εξωτερικό τομέα

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μήπως ξέρεις τί αλλαγές θα έχουμε εσωτερικά...???

----------


## Naias II

Λένε για ξενοδοχειακό, αλλά για να μην κάνουμε άσχετο κους-κους καλύτερα να μας πει κάποιος που ξέρει με σιγουριά.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Giovanaut

Οι πληροφοριες μου λενε οτι θα αφαιρεθουν οι αξονες για συντηρηση θα πεσει στο νερο και θα ξαναανεβει για την επανατοποθετηση τους...!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Ας του χτυπήσουν έστω μια υδροβολή να φύγουν κάπως αυτά τα βρωμαστρώματα μπογιάς που έχει πάνω και ας ελπίσουμε να βαφτεί επιτέλους με ενα χρώμα που ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΒΑΦΕΙ δύο μήνες μετά....

----------


## taxman

to ploio einai etoimo BAMENO OLO PIPINI EGINE.................FOTO APO AYRIO............ :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Giovanaut

> to ploio einai etoimo BAMENO OLO PIPINI EGINE.................FOTO APO AYRIO............ops:


Το χρωμα αλλαξε καθολου, η εντελως το ιδιο...???

----------


## opelmanos

> to ploio einai etoimo BAMENO OLO PIPINI EGINE.................FOTO APO AYRIO............ops:


Πότε κιόλας ρε Δημήτρη βάφτηκε?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πότε κιόλας ρε Δημήτρη βάφτηκε?


Γιατί ρε Μάνο?Πόσην ώρα θέλει να βαφτεί?Με πιστόλι το βάψανε προφανώς!Όχι με Βούτρσες...

----------


## opelmanos

> Γιατί ρε Μάνο?Πόσην ώρα θέλει να βαφτεί?Με πιστόλι το βάψανε προφανώς!Όχι με Βούτρσες...


Οταν λέτε οτί βάφτηκε το πλοίο τα ύφαλα ενοείτε η από πάνω?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Οταν λέτε οτί βάφτηκε το πλοίο τα ύφαλα ενοείτε η από πάνω?


Mα και τα 2 με πιστόλι τα βάφουν συνήθως!

----------


## opelmanos

> Mα και τα 2 με πιστόλι τα βάψουν συνήθως!


Οκ ευχαριστώ Κώστα  :Razz:

----------


## gnikles

Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΑΧΜΑΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΒΑΜΕΝΟ.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Το πλοιο λεμε βαφτηκε ΤΕΛΟΣ! Σε 2 μηνες θα χρειαζετε παλι βαφη..αχαχαχα :Razz:  Σωστα κωστακη ???

----------


## taxman

EGINE KALH DOYLEIA  NEROBOLH KAI META BACIMO MLE KAI ASPRO TA YFALA META

----------


## Νaval22

η υδροβολή σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει τη πρόσφυση της μπογιας ώστε να μην σκάει κάθε λίγο και να γίνονται μπαλώματα
αλλά φίλε ταξμάν μήπως ξέρεις αν η μπογιά είναι η ίδια (σε ποιότητα) με αυτή που βαφόταν το πλοίο μέχρι τώρα? αν είναι η ίδια δυστυχώς θα τείνει πρός άγνωστη απόχρωση μέσα σε 2 με 3 μήνες είναι μαθηματικώς αποδεδειγμένο

----------


## dokimakos21

*Πρωι αφιξη στον Πειραια...Για τους Νελιτες φιλους....* 

P6152142.JPG

----------


## douzoune

Ευχαριστούμε Φώτη!!! Ομορφιές σε όλα τα θέματα....
Καμιά φωτογραφία τώρα που είναι φρεσκοβαμμένη η αρχόντισσα??? 
Που χάθηκαν οι Νελίτες εκεί της Αθήνας/του Πειραιά??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

Mη βιάζεστε παρακαλω...Όλα θα γίνουν!Έχουμε κ άλλες υποχρεώσεις! :Wink:

----------


## taxman

FILE STEFANE KALH POIOTITA EINAI APO OTI EMATHA JOTYN

----------


## Apostolos

Για την ακρίβεια ονομάζετε Jotun και είναι μια καλής ποιότητας μπογιά!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Για την ακρίβεια ονομάζετε Jotun και είναι μια καλής ποιότητας μπογιά!


Αν εχουν βαψει και το QM2 μ' αυτην, μαλλον θα ειναι...!!!!!
Χα χα χα...!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Naias II

Λέτε με την αλλαγή της διοίκησης να περάσουμε σε νέα δεδομένα  :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

> Λέτε με την αλλαγή της διοίκησης να περάσουμε σε νέα δεδομένα


Ποιό συγκεκριμένα??

----------


## polykas

> Ευχαριστούμε Φώτη!!! Ομορφιές σε όλα τα θέματα....
> Καμιά φωτογραφία τώρα που είναι φρεσκοβαμμένη η αρχόντισσα??? 
> Που χάθηκαν οι Νελίτες εκεί της Αθήνας/του Πειραιά???


*Περνούσα μία βολτούλα και σας σκέφτηκα.Ορίστε μία φωτό του πλοίου φρέσκια ''σημερινή'' στο Ν.Μ.Δ.Αυτό που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι είχαν βγάλει τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου και τον συντηρούσαν.*

polykas.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> *Περνούσα μία βολτούλα και σας σκέφτηκα.Ορίστε μία φωτό του πλοίου φρέσκια ''σημερινή'' στο Ν.Μ.Δ.Αυτό που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι είχαν βγάλει τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου και τον συντηρούσαν.*
> 
> polykas.jpg


Κούκλα είναι. Λάμπει. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε polykas.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Καμιά φωτογραφία τώρα που είναι φρεσκοβαμμένη η αρχόντισσα??? 
> Που χάθηκαν οι Νελίτες εκεί της Αθήνας/του Πειραιά???



Oρίστε λοιπόν για τον douzoune και τους Νελίτες "κρυμμένη" στα σκοτάδια...Η φώτο δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο διότι ούτε ο φωτισμός βοηθούσε ούτε η θέση του πλοίου(με προσπάθεια κατάφερα να το εντωπίσω μέσα στα σκοτάδια....!)!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64953

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Περνούσα μία βολτούλα και σας σκέφτηκα.Ορίστε μία φωτό του πλοίου φρέσκια ''σημερινή'' στο Ν.Μ.Δ.Αυτό που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι είχαν βγάλει τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου και τον συντηρούσαν.*
> 
> polykas.jpg


Μπραβο ρε φιλε και δεν αντεχα αλλο..!!!
Να ρωτησω κατι...??
Οι αξονες εχουν τοποθετηθει κανονικα.... η θα ξαναανεβει δεξαμενη...???

----------


## polykas

*Θα ανέβει πάλι στην δεξαμενή.*

----------


## douzoune

> *Περνούσα μία βολτούλα και σας σκέφτηκα.Ορίστε μία φωτό του πλοίου φρέσκια ''σημερινή'' στο Ν.Μ.Δ.Αυτό που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι είχαν βγάλει τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου και τον συντηρούσαν.*





> Oρίστε λοιπόν για τον douzoune και τους Νελίτες "κρυμμένη" στα σκοτάδια...Η φώτο δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο διότι ούτε ο φωτισμός βοηθούσε ούτε η θέση του πλοίου(με προσπάθεια κατάφερα να το εντωπίσω μέσα στα σκοτάδια....!)!


Χίλια ευχαριστώ και στους δύο. Λάμπει η αρχόντισσα. Το NEL LINES δεν βλέπω όμως.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ελπίζω να μπει σύντομα....

----------


## Giovanaut

> Oρίστε λοιπόν για τον douzoune και τους Νελίτες "κρυμμένη" στα σκοτάδια...Η φώτο δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο διότι ούτε ο φωτισμός βοηθούσε ούτε η θέση του πλοίου(με προσπάθεια κατάφερα να το εντωπίσω μέσα στα σκοτάδια....!)!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64953


Εννοειται πως ευχαριστω κι εσενα Speed..
Και επι τη ευκαιρια, το ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ ειναι παραδιπλα...???

----------


## Speedkiller

Με τη σειρά που τα βλέπω είναι το Silver Moon,Easycruise life,Rigel,Mytilene,Salamis Filoxenia(ex Van Gogh)!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Με τη σειρά που τα βλέπω είναι το Silver Moon,Easycruise life,Rigel,Mytilene,Salamis Filoxenia(ex Van Gogh)!


To SILVER MOON πρεπει να ειναι το πρωην ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ....
Ro/Ro των Μινωικων..!!!!

----------


## cpt babis

Φιλε Γιαννη πρεπει να ειναι αδερφο του Αγ.Γαληνη γιατι το Αγ.Γαληνη δεν υπαρχει πια.

----------


## Νaval22

κουκλάρα μακάρι να κρατήσει παναγία μου.

----------


## opelmanos

Mε λύπη μου αυτό που διαπιστώνω είναι οτί παρά την αλλαγή της διαχείρισης της εταιρίας τα πλοία θα εξακολουθήσουν να είναι μπλέ :Sad: Συμφωνείτε?

----------


## gnikles

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ.ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΚΕΙ.

----------


## opelmanos

> ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ.ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΚΕΙ.


Δίκιο έχεις  ασ είναι περοιπημένα, καθαρά και να συντηρούνται σωστά και να δίνει   *ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ*  η εταιρεία  χρήματα που απαιτούνται για καλή συντήρηση.

----------


## taxman

SOSTOS O MANOLAKHS    ALLA DEN PAIZEI KAI POLY XRHMA

----------


## opelmanos

Eμένα μου λές Δημήτρη.Ετσι είναι τα σημερινά δεδομένα δυστιχώς.Αντε περιμένω να έρθετε να πάμε για κανά καφέ να τα πούμε και από κοντά.Για πότε λέν δρομολόγιο?

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Σκασανε και οι ανταποκριτε*ς :Wink: 100_1794.jpg

100_1800.jpg

100_1801.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Ε μα λέω και εγώ τόσες μέρες και δεν πήγανε οι Νελίτες??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ένας-Ένας σκάνε με τα ντοκουμέντα τους.... :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε theofilos-ship.....

----------


## Speedkiller

> *Σκασανε και οι ανταποκριτε*ς100_1794.jpg



Γεια σου ρε Rambo!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Οχι παιζουμε....Κωστακη !Εμεις τρεχουμε για φωτο" οι ανταποκριτες του θεοφιλου απο καβαλα,χιο,Μυτιληνη που ειναι ??? :Confused:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Φιλε Γιαννη πρεπει να ειναι αδερφο του Αγ.Γαληνη γιατι το Αγ.Γαληνη δεν υπαρχει πια.


Ευχαριστω πολυ cpt για την πληροφρια....




> Mε λύπη μου αυτό που διαπιστώνω είναι οτί παρά την αλλαγή της διαχείρισης της εταιρίας τα πλοία θα εξακολουθήσουν να είναι μπλέΣυμφωνείτε?


Μανο εχεις απολυτο δικιο, και να σου πω κατι στον ΤΕΟ και στον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΟ δεν μου φαινεται τοσο ασχημο, αλλα στην ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ δειχνει πολυ ασχημα και σ' αυτο φταιει κυριως οτι στο μεσον της μπαντας του βαποριου σχηματιζεται μια κουρμπα, ενω το τελειωμα του μπλε ειναι ευθυγραμμο. Επισης ακομη και μπλε να τα εβαφα θα επελεγα αλλον τονο...

Παρ' ολα αυτα οπως εχει προαναφερθει, ας ειναι τουλαχιστον ποιοτικο και οχι να ξεβαφει με λιγο αλατακι...!!!




> Οχι παιζουμε....Κωστακη !Εμεις τρεχουμε για φωτο" οι ανταποκριτες του θεοφιλου απο καβαλα,χιο,Μυτιληνη που ειναι ???


Πολυ καλη η δουλεια σου Μανο για αλλη μια φορα...!!!
Οσο για την Β.Ελλαδα, ενα θα πω πριν μιση ωριτσα εφτασα σπιτι μου απο Καβαλα με πλουσιο πανοραμικο υλικο απο την Παρασκευιατικη αφιξη του βαπορα..!!!!!
Οποτε αναμεινατε. Το συντομοτερο ανεβαινει...!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> οι ανταποκριτες του θεοφιλου απο καβαλα,χιο,Μυτιληνη που ειναι ???


Εντάξει το παρακάναμε λίγο και είπαμε να μην γινόμαστε τόσο κουραστικοί αλλά αν θέλεις πραγματικά ανταπόκριση θα την έχεις

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τον Mytilene,StefanosP Theofilos-ship Και *όλους* τους Νελίτες!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65362

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Και κατι απο εμενα στους ,Κωστα,Στεφανο,Leo,Αρτεμη,giovanaut και σε ολους τους παροντες του θεματος.*

mitilhnh.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

speed η φώτο είναι σα ζωγραφικός πίνακας,άμα ήταν και σε άσπρο θα την έβαζα στο τοιχο  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## douzoune

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πανέμορφες φώτος....
Να βάλω και εγώ μια με την αρχόντισσα μας στις 27-10-2009 στην Μυτιλήνη...
Αφιερωμένη στους Leo, opelmanos και φυσικά σε όλους του Νελίτες....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65386

----------


## cpt babis

Mπραβο Δημητρη!!!
Υπεροχη η φωτο της Μυτιλινης!!!
Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## Leo

theofilos-ship και douzoune ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις σας  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Giovanaut

Απιθανες οι φωτογραφιες σας, οπως παντα...
Να ειστε καλα και για τις αφιερωσεις....!!!!

----------


## polykas

_Ανέβηκε πάλι στην δεξαμενή..._

----------


## dum

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΙΣ 14.00 ΕΦΥΓΕ ΜΕ 3 ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΜΑΝΤΑΡΟΥΝ.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Για ολους τους Νελιτες του φορουμ!!!!Μυτιληνη πριν μερικουσ μηνες στον Πειραια!!

Picture 021 [1600x1200].jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Για ολους τους Νελιτες του φορουμ!!!!Μυτιληνη πριν μερικουσ μηνες στον Πειραια!!


Να εισαι καλα φιλε....!!!!
Σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΜΑΣ.Για τους Νικο-Νασια-Στεφανο-Αλεξη

*100_1841.jpg

100_1845.jpg

100_1849.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

> *ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΜΑΣ.Για τους Νικο-Νασια-Στεφανο-Αλεξη
> 
> *100_1841.jpg
> 
> 100_1845.jpg
> 
> 100_1849.jpg


Τώρα πότε πρόλαβες πότε τις ανέβασες, σε παραδέχομαι .Καλά ταξίδια νάχει.

----------


## Speedkiller

> *ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΜΑΣ.Για τους Νικο-Νασια-Στεφανο-Αλεξη
> 
> *100_1841.jpg
> 
> 100_1845.jpg
> 
> 100_1849.jpg



χμμμμμμ!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Ωραίες εικόνες...

----------


## stratoscy

Εξαιρετικές εικόνες και καλά ταξίδια να χει

----------


## Giovanaut

> *ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΜΑΣ.Για τους Νικο-Νασια-Στεφανο-Αλεξη
> *


Μοναδικο το ρεπορταζ σου Μανο...!!!

Ξερουμε ποτε πιανει δουλεια η ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΕΣΣΑ μας....????

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Μοναδικο το ρεπορταζ σου Μανο...!!!
> 
> Ξερουμε ποτε πιανει δουλεια η ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΕΣΣΑ μας....????


Παρασκευη απογευμα νομιζω. :Wink:

----------


## taxman

2 toy  DEKEMBRH TO PLOIO THA KANEI TO PROTO TAXIDI

----------


## tasos_33

Στο openseas ομος το δινη για της 07/12/09 γιατι αραγε?

----------


## nikosnasia

Πρώτα απ΄όλα πρέπει να ευχαριστήσω τους Μάνο και Στέφανο για παρέα, και την βοήθεια τους.
Βρήκα το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση απ΄ότι περίμενα.
Αφιερωμένες στους MYTILENE ,opelmanos κλπ.
DSCN3999.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

και το προπελάκι
DSCN4007.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Και απο μένα αυτή για τους DrifterPanos,Finnpartner_1966,Apostolos και Romilda!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66036

----------


## alcaeos

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία μπραβο κωστα !!!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

έπεσε τελικά το κουκλί σήμερα?

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε για τις μοναδικες ανταποκρισεις σας...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## taxman

PANTOS KAI mesa O BAPORAS GINETE KOYKLI...KALO KATHARISMA EGINE STROMATA KAINOYRGIA   KAI ALES ALAGES POY GINONTAI STA XROMATA KAI MERIKES THA GINOYN EN PLO..............KAINOYRGIA H BASILISA MAS

----------


## opelmanos

> PANTOS KAI mesa O BAPORAS GINETE KOYKLI...KALO KATHARISMA EGINE STROMATA KAINOYRGIA KAI ALES ALAGES POY GINONTAI STA XROMATA KAI MERIKES THA GINOYN EN PLO..............KAINOYRGIA H BASILISA MAS


Περιμένω πάντως με ανυπομονησία να ξανάρθει να το δούμε από κοντά.Δώσε χαιρετίσματα στα παιδιά!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αφιερωμενη...σε ολους

100_1891.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αφιερωμενη...σε ολους


Μπραβο ρε Μανο, μου εφτιαξες την μερα...!!!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

¶λλη μια αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά
DSC_0151b.jpg

----------


## 2nd mate

> ¶λλη μια αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά
> DSC_0151b.jpg


Κούκλα με τα άσπρα.

----------


## Giovanaut

> ¶λλη μια αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά


Τρεεεεελα...!!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Σήμερα δοκιμαστικό(??)

----------


## Apostolos

Ξεκίνησε ήδη!

----------


## Νaval22

και που είναι τώρα προλαβαίνουμε για καμιά ψιλή (φωτογράφιση)? :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Τέλειωσε το δοκιμαστικό -ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ-και χαλαρώνει στο κεντρικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Λεμονάδικα μου φαίνεται :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Μπά στα 200άρια πήγε, κοντά στο ΚΛΠ. Τα στολίδια παίρνουν μπροστινές θέσεις στο λιμάνι... :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Μπά στα 200άρια πήγε, κοντά στο ΚΛΠ. Τα στολίδια παίρνουν μπροστινές θέσεισ στο λιμάνι...


 Μπράβο ναί 200αρια λέγονται,δικαιολογησέ με LEO δουλευώ από τις 07:00 και συν αυτού ακούω και ότι παπαριά θές από τις 07:05.....!!!!!Στα 200ρια λοιπόν το στολίδι μας και το αναμένουμε με αγωνία και χαρά ανανεωμένο :Wink:  στις 03/12 στο λιμάνι μας.ΚΑΛΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## Apostolos

Το στολίδι μας αναχώρησε απο τον ΝΜΔ έκανε την τσάρκα του στο Σαρωνικό και μας χαιρέτησε στο λιμάνι του Πειραια!!!

MYTILENE.jpg

MYTILENE3.jpg

MYTILENE2.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

δεν ξέρω ποιοί φανατικοί νελίτες το παρατήρησαν αλλά υπάρχουν δυο λεπτομέρειες μετά την επισκευή
1)αριστερά και δεξιά το NEL LINES έχει πλέον το ίδιο μέγεθος
2)πάνω απο το υφαλόχρωμα εμφανίστηκε μια κόκκινη λωρίδα εκεί που υπήρχε μια μπλέ όταν το πλοίο ήταν άσπρο 

πολύ όμορφο λοιπόν καλή επιστροφή να έχει και εύχομαι για άλλη μια φορά να κρατήσει την τωρινή καλή του εξωτερική εμφάνιση  :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφος ο βάπορας! Μακάρι να μείνει έτσι!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Το στολίδι μας αναχώρησε απο τον ΝΜΔ έκανε την τσάρκα του στο Σαρωνικό και μας χαιρέτησε στο λιμάνι του Πειραια!!!


Να εισαι καλα Αποστολε...!!!!
Ελαμψε, κουκλιτσα εγινε....!!!!!

Αντε καλοταξιδη (με το αξιο πληρωμα της...) και μακαρι να την δουμε κατα Γεναρη στο ποδι του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ στα μερη μας, οταν βγει για ετησια...!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

μια Μυτιλήνη πλημμένη με το λευκό του tide για τον φίλο BEN BRUCE
000_0362.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω πολυ στεφανε, ασπρο ηταν αλλο πραγμα το βαπορι.Το λευκο ειναι το χρωμα που εχουν κατα νου οι σχεδιαστες για την εμφανιση.Πιστευω οτι μονο τα superfast ειναι για να ειναι ετσι βαμενα κοκκινα ασπρα.Βεβαια οι ανθρωποι εκει εχουν σκεφτει και τα πιο απιθανα πραγματα και το χρωμα θα αφηναν στην τυχη?

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μιας και θα βγει εντος ημερων στην γραμμη,θα βλεπουμε πλεον και τους προορισμους απο ηλεκτρονικο πινακα πρυμα στο βαπορι.Αυτο θα πει ανανεωση:shock:...Παει το παλιο ρολογακι.Και κατι αλλο....ποτε μην λες ποτε για μια λευκη NEL. :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Στανταρ κα΄τι ξέρεις εσυ Μανωλιό!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τον Mytilene stefanosP και Apostolos...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67116

Σήμερα μαζί με την Αριάδνη
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67115

----------


## opelmanos

> Για τον Mytilene stefanosP και Apostolos...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67116
> 
> Σήμερα μαζί με την Αριάδνη
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67115


Παιδιά κάτι άκουσα οτι αύριο ξεκινάει δρομολόγια ισχύει?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Παιδιά κάτι άκουσα οτι αύριο ξεκινάει δρομολόγια ισχύει?


Ισχύει........

----------


## opelmanos

> Ισχύει........


Tέλεια ετοιμαστείτε για φωτό αύριο

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλα ταξιδια στην ανανεωμενη Κουκλα του ΒΑιγαιου και στο αξιο πληρωμα της....

Ο Αη Νικολας παντα μαζι τους...!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

H ΒΑΠΟΡΙΣΣΑ ξανά στο λιμάνι


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67384

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67385

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67386

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67387

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το ανανεωμενο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στην συννεφιασμενη σημερα Μυτιληνη....*

PC031498.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Σας ευχαριστουμε για την ανταποκριση της Κουκλας μας, απο το πανεμορφο νησι....

Μπορει να ειναι συννεφιασμενη, αλλα κατα βαθος χαιρεται...!!!!
Ισως να ειναι και απο την συγκινηση...!!!!!

----------


## stratoscy

Είναι πανεμορφη.Είναι κούκλα η Μυτηλήνη και η Μυτηλήνη :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## MARGARITIS24

στο οποιο αν δειτε κ στις φωτο πιο πανω προστεθηκε κ ηλεκτρονικος πινακας στην πρυμνη!απο τα λιγα βαπορια που δεν ειχαν πινακα

----------


## theofilos-ship

> στο οποιο αν δειτε κ στις φωτο πιο πανω προστεθηκε κ ηλεκτρονικος πινακας στην πρυμνη!απο τα λιγα βαπορια που δεν ειχαν πινακα


Αυτο κι αν ειναι ουσιαστικη αλλαγη. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Για τον μοναδικό φίλο nikosnasia, που είμαι ίσως ο μόνος που δεν τον γνώρισε από κοντά στην συνάντηση της Αριάδνης (λυπάμαι γι αυτό), έτσι θέλω να τον ευχαριστήσω δημόσια άλλη μια φορά, για όλα τα μοναδικά ντοκουμέντα που μας έχει παρουσιάσει εδώ στο ναυτιλία, με 2 αφιερώσεις από το μικρό μου αρχείο.... ευχόμενος Χρόνια Πολλά για την ονομαστική σου γιορτή.

Μυτιλήνη στη μανούβρα άφιξης του στον Πειραιά, ντυμένη στα λευκά που όλοι αγαπάτε....

PICT0040mytilene.jpg

και μια φετεινή εν πλω με τη σημερινή της φορεσιά.... 

P1180629.jpg

Να είσσι πάντα καλά και εσύ και η οικογένεια σου Νίκο.

----------


## nikosnasia

> Για τον μοναδικό φίλο nikosnasia, που είμαι ίσως ο μόνος που δεν τον γνώρισε από κοντά στην συνάντηση της Αριάδνης (λυπάμαι γι αυτό), έτσι θέλω να τον ευχαριστήσω δημόσια άλλη μια φορά, για όλα τα μοναδικά ντοκουμέντα που μας έχει παρουσιάσει εδώ στο ναυτιλία, με 2 αφιερώσεις από το μικρό μου αρχείο.... ευχόμενος Χρόνια Πολλά για την ονομαστική σου γιορτή.
> 
> Μυτιλήνη στη μανούβρα άφιξης του στον Πειραιά, ντυμένη στα λευκά που όλοι αγαπάτε....
> 
> PICT0040mytilene.jpg
> 
> και μια φετεινή εν πλω με τη σημερινή της φορεσιά.... 
> 
> P1180629.jpg
> ...


Leo σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και τα καλά σου λόγια. Ελπίζω σύντομα να τα πούμε από κοντά.

----------


## douzoune

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα στον nikosnasia. Να χαίρεσαι το όνομα σου, Υγεία, Ευτυχία και ό,τι άλλο επιθυμείς σε σένα και στην οικογένεια σου...

Ένα Μυτιληνάκι από την πατρίδα μας...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67791

----------


## Giovanaut

Εστω και λιγο αργα κι απο μενα ενα χρονια πολλα Νικο...!!!
Να εισαι γερος και να μας τρελενεις με το υλικο σου...!!!!

----------


## Leo

Επειδή εσάς douzoune & Giovanaut δενσας αφιέρωσα μια Μυτιληνάρα, πάρτε μια να έχετε... από μένα. Κατάπλους στον Πειραιά το ξημέρωμα της 10.06.06. 

PICT4693mytil.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ captain. Να είσαι καλά!!! Κι από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω νωρίς-νωρίς πρέπει να έχει φτάσει η αρχόντισσα....
Αυτές τις ημέρες παρεπιπτόντως όντας φρεσκο-δεξαμενισμένη πάει αρκετά καλά από πλευράς ταχυτήτων (με την βοήθεια και των καιρικών συνθηκών ίσως).

----------


## Giovanaut

> Επειδή εσάς douzoune & Giovanaut δενσας αφιέρωσα μια Μυτιληνάρα, πάρτε μια να έχετε... από μένα. Κατάπλους στον Πειραιά το ξημέρωμα της 10.06.06.


Cpt Χιλια ευχαριστω, το ξερουμε πως δεν μας ξεχνας... :Wink:  Η φωτο ειναι τελεια και ο Βαποραρος μας στα καλυτερα του......!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Ενα ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στο ξημέρωμα του 1995 μαζί με το Ευχαριστώ μου σε όλους σας για τις ευχές σας.
Pict1995159.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> ¨Ενα ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στο ξημέρωμα του 1995 μαζί με το Ευχαριστώ μου σε όλους σας για τις ευχές σας.


Να εισαι καλα Νικ, η φωτο ειναι πανεμορφη...
Αντε να πεσεις για υπνο μετα...!!!!
Αχ ατελειωτη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ..!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά αναχώρηση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για Θεσσαλονίκη αφιερωμένη στον Giovanaut για όνειρα γλυκά.
Pict1995176.jpg
Κι αυτή του 1995.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μιά αναχώρηση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για Θεσσαλονίκη αφιερωμένη στον Giovanaut για όνειρα γλυκά.
> 
> Κι αυτή του 1995.


Τι να πω??? Με ταξιδευει αυτη η εικονα....
Μου ερχεται στο μυαλο μια Καλοκαιρινη σιεστα...!!!


Σ' ευχαριστω πραγματικα, ελπιζω να την ονειρευτω αποψε...!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*To ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ αυτην την στιγμη στην βροχερη Μυτιληνη...!!!*
*Για τον φιλο MYTILENE κ ton Leo...*

*PC101617.JPG*

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Μυτιλήνη σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Χίου λόγο απαγορευτικού.

----------


## Leo

Για τον ίδιο *λόγο* εκκενόθηκε και το Μυτιλήνη....  :Surprised:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Όπως μας ενημέρωσε εδώ ο Sylver23 η επιβίβαση άρχισε ξανά στις 18:00..*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE  το 1999


125 (111).jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> MYTILENE το 1999


 Ερε μεγαλειαααα!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE  στη μυτιληνη 


125 (206).jpg

Αφιερωμενο σε ολο το μυτιληνιο lobby του nautilia :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα, σημαιοστολισμένη..... Στους φίλους του πλοίου


DSCN0333.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*MYTILENE-Στην Μυτιληνη 08/12/09...*

PC081607.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

καλά αυτά τα πέδιλα του πλωριού καταπέλτη γιατί δεν τα χτύπησαν με λίγο νεράκι ώστε να βαφτούν και αυτά,νομίζω ότι ένα γκριζάκι θα πήγαινε τρέλα εκεί..

----------


## samichri

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία, αλλά τι είναι αυτό το άσπρο μπάλωμα πάλι στο πλάι?? πάλι με νερομπογιά την έβαψαν την Βασίλισσα??

----------


## Giovanaut

Μαλλον παιχνιδι του Ηλιου, πρεπει να ειναι....
Εγω απορω για το μπλε μπαλωμα κατω απο το κοκκορακι...!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Ποιο άσπρο μπάλωμα φίλε?Ο ήλιος κάνει τη βάση του καταπέλτη να γυαλίζει!

----------


## samichri

Μακάρι να έχετε δίκιο και να είναι παιχνίδι του ήλιου. Όμως δείτε την αντανάκλαση του NEL LINES στην θάλασσα και δείτε και την αντανάκλαση αυτού του άσπρου (δεν ξέρω πως να το χαρακτηρίσω). Αν ήταν παιχνίδισμα του ήλιου δεν θα αντανακλούσε μόνο αυτό το σημείο, αλλά πολύ μεγαλύτερη περιοχή. Η δε πλαινή ράμπα τελειώνει με το που αρχίζει το όνομα του πλοίου (αριστερά από το Μ), όχι κάτω από ολόκληρο το όνομα. Τέλος πάντων η απορία όλων μας μπορεί να λυθεί από κάποιον φίλο που μπορεί να δει το πλοίο, είτε στον Πειραιά, είτε στη Χίο, είτε στη Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## DimitrisT

Χίος 11/12......
DSCF3924.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν τίθεται κανένα θεμα διοτι είναι αντανάκλαση του ήλιου 100%  :Cool: ! Το πως καθρεφτίζονται τα NEL LINES τι σχέση έχει? Αυτό το κομματι της βάσης δεν έχει την ίδια γωνία με τις μπάντες του πλοίου για να είναι το ίδιο!για αυτό κ ανατανακλά το φως μιας και ο ήλιος βρίσκει στο σημείο αυτό σχεδόν κάθετα!

----------


## Giovanaut

Το αλλο μπαλωμα ομως, ισχυει...!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Οριστε κ η προηγουμενη φωτο που ειχα τραβηξη εκεινη την μερα...!!Ειναι καθαρα παιχνιδι του ηλιου...!!*
*Για ολους εσας...!!*

*PC081604.JPG*

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μια σημερινη απο πειραια.Για τους stefanel,mitilene,giovanaut,nikosnasia :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

100_2026.jpg

100_2000.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

> Μια σημερινη απο πειραια.Για τους stefanel,mitilene,giovanaut
> 
> 100_2026.jpg
> 
> 100_2000.jpg


Ειδικά η πλώρη είναι όλα τα λεφτά...μπορείς να δεις και πράγματα "που δεν υπάρχουν" σ'αυτή την φώτο :Wink: !!! Αν προσέξετε τη λεπτομέρεια, θα καταλάβετε!! Εύγε theofilos-ship :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αντε και μια για την Φανουλα...Αν και μου το χαλασε η νταλικα που μολις εφτασε:?

100_2020.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

> Αντε και μια για την Φανουλα...Αν και μου το χαλασε η νταλικα που μολις εφτασε:?
> 
> 100_2020.jpg


Όξω νταλίκααα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!! Υπέροχη φώτο!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ :Razz: !!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όντως η νταλίκα είναι το απόλυτο ξενέρωμα..
Πας να βγάλεις μια ωραία φωτο και σου τη χαλάει η νταλίκα..
Που να φαινόταν και κάνας χοντρός και μουσάτος νταλικέρης..

----------


## diagoras

Μυτιληνη 
σάρωση0005 (2).jpg 
Αφιερωμενη στους giovanaut,dokimakos21,ben bruce

----------


## gnikles

Scan00051.jpg
Για τον φίλο opelmanos και giovanaut.

----------


## opelmanos

Βρέ καλώς τον Γιώργο.Σε είδα χτές στο μαγαζί που στεκόσουν πέρασα με το αμάξι αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να σε χαιρετίσω.Ευχαριστώ φίλε πολύ αυτή η φωτό για σένα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69532

----------


## Melis7

Εδώ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.......

----------


## gnikles

> Βρέ καλώς τον Γιώργο.Σε είδα χτές στο μαγαζί που στεκόσουν πέρασα με το αμάξι αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να σε χαιρετίσω.Ευχαριστώ φίλε πολύ αυτή η φωτό για σένα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69532


 Ευχαριστω φιλε.Κουκλάρα έγινε!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Να εισαι καλα ολοι σας παιδες, για τις υπεροχες φωτο και αφιερωσεις σας.......
Αυτη την στιγμη ποσταρω μεσα απο την Κουκλαρα στον Πειραια...!!~!!

Στελνει τα φιλια της.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Τι μας ξέφυγε βρε παιδιά  :Confused: 

Noname.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Τι μας ξέφυγε βρε παιδιά 
> 
> Noname.jpg


Κόλλημα του AIS προφανώς.....εγώ το βλέπω με Ελληνική σημαία....

----------


## douzoune

Μετά από μια συνάντηση και ένα καφεδάκι με τον φίλο opelmanos ήρθε η ώρα να ανεβάσουμε τα αποτελέσματα!!!!!
Η φωτογραφία αφιερώνεται στον Μάνο για την συμβολή του!!! (Το Corsa λειτούργησε σαν τρίποδας!!! :Very Happy:  )
Επίσης αφιερωμένη στους Speedkiller, Leo, MYTILENE, stefanosp,nikosnasia, theofilos-ship,Giovanaut,nkr και όλους τους ΝΕΛίτες!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69740

----------


## opelmanos

> Μετά από μια συνάντηση και ένα καφεδάκι με τον φίλο opelmanos ήρθε η ώρα να ανεβάσουμε τα αποτελέσματα!!!!!
> Η φωτογραφία αφιερώνεται στον Μάνο για την συμβολή του!!! (Το Corsa λειτούργησε σαν τρίποδας!!! )
> Επίσης αφιερωμένη στους Speedkiller, Leo, MYTILENE, stefanosp,nikosnasia, theofilos-ship,Giovanaut,nkr και όλους τους ΝΕΛίτες!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69740


Όντως Διμήτρη το αυτοκίνητο τελικά κάνει θαύματα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.Αντε και στην Καβάλα με το καλό !!!

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ φίλοι, να είστε καλά.... ελπίζουμε θα δούμε κι άλλες τις ημέρες που έρχονται.

----------


## nikosnasia

Δύο φωτογραφίες 10 χρόνια πριν. Δώρο για το Μάνο που γιόρταζε.
Η πρώτη καλοκαίρι του 1999 κουκλάρα κατάλευκη και απαστράπτουσα.
Pict1999154.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Και η δεύτερη πάλι του 1999. Με τον Καπτά Ζαφείρη λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση.
Pict1999158.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Δύο φωτογραφίες 10 χρόνια πριν. Δώρο για το Μάνο που γιόρταζε.
> Η πρώτη καλοκαίρι του 1999 κουκλάρα κατάλευκη και απαστράπτουσα.
> Pict1999154.jpg



Σε αυτην τη φωτο φιλε nikosnasia εχεις πετυχει απολυτα να δωσεις το βαθος του χρονου.Ειναι 1999 και το καταλαβαινουμε!

----------


## φανούλα

Εγώ φώτο της Μυτιληνάρας δεν έχω αλλά θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά στο Στέφανο που γιορτάζει σήμερα και ότι επιθυμεί!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αν και τις εχω δει απο κοντα.Απλα  καταπληκτικες.Να'σαι καλα Νικο και Νασια :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Πολλες ευχες στον φιλο Στεφανο!!!!!
Αλλα και στη γλυκια Στε-φανουλα...!!!!!!!!

Να ειστε καλα παιδια...
Ευχομαι πλουσιες στιγμες κοντα στα αγαπημενα σας βαπορια...!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Και η δεύτερη πάλι του 1999. Με τον Καπτά Ζαφείρη λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση.
> Pict1999158.jpg


 Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε Νίκο.Στην πρώτη φώτο η Γιαπωνέζα είναι όλα τα λεφτά.Επίσης και ο Βάγιας στην δεύτερη με την σφυρίχτρα :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

Εννοειται πως μας εστειλε για αλλη μια φορα ο Νικος.!!!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Στέφανε ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και ΚΑΛΑ από τη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Pict1999177.jpg
Για την ιστορία έχει τραβηχθεί στις 27/9/1999 από το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ μεταξύ Λήμνου - Λέσβου.

----------


## Νaval22

ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας nikonasia,giovanaut και Φανούλα και επίσης χρόνια πολλά για τη γιορτή σου,να δώ και τι φώτο του πηνελόπη έχω στο σεντούκι μου  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Χρόνια πολλά κ από μένα Νελίτη... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70348

----------


## φανούλα

> Πολλες ευχες στον φιλο Στεφανο!!!!!
> Αλλα και στη γλυκια Στε-φανουλα...!!!!!!!!
> 
> Να ειστε καλα παιδια...
> Ευχομαι πλουσιες στιγμες κοντα στα αγαπημενα σας βαπορια...!!!!!!!!





> ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας nikonasia,giovanaut και Φανούλα και επίσης χρόνια πολλά για τη γιορτή σου,να δώ και τι φώτο του πηνελόπη έχω στο σεντούκι μου


Καλά Γιάννη εσύ με εξέπληξες το πρωί με τα κόλπα σου :Very Happy: , ευχαριστώ όμως και το Στέφανο για τις ευχές του και σύντομα θα πέσουν πολλές φωτό :Razz:  :Wink: ......Για να δούμε τα σεντούκια τι λένε.....!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Μια ακόμη Μυτιλήνη για τον Στέφανο και Χρόνια Πολλά  :Very Happy:  από την άφιξη της το ξημέρωμα της 10/06/06
PICT5030myti.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

να σαι καλά leo ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και τη φώτο.

----------


## opelmanos

Καλή Χρονιά πάντα με υγεία και χαρά και καλά ταξίδια σε όλους τους Ναυτικούς μας...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71067

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλα ταξιδια στην Κουκλαρα και τους ανθρωπους της..!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για ολους τους Νελιτες....

----------


## Νaval22

πως και απο τα μέρη μας Τάσο?,πολύ καλή η φωτογραφία σου,επειδή είναι παλιά,παντα τέτοια να βλέπουμε :Wink: ...!!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

Αιφνίδιο θάνατο μέσα στο πλοίο βρήκε ένας συμπατριώτης μας χθες το πρωί εν πλω για τη Μυτιλήνη από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, με το πλοίο “ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ” της Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας Λέσβου. Το δυσάρεστο συμβάν σημειώθηκε πριν το πλοίο φτάσει στο λιμάνι της Χίου, όταν τα ξημερώματα της χθεσινής ημέρας έχασε τις αισθήσεις του και παρά τις προσπάθειες συνεπιβατών του και του πληρώματος, που έσπευσαν για να του δώσουν τις πρώτες βοήθειες, ο άτυχος άνδρας εξέπνευσε. Πρόκειται για τον 45χρονο Γιάννη Αποστολίδη, ο οποίος ήταν κάτοικος της Λέσβου και για το θάνατο του οποίου την προανάκριση διενεργεί το Λιμεναρχείο της Χίου. 
Να σημειώσουμε ότι χθες τα ξημερώματα όταν το “ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ” έδεσε στο λιμάνι της Χίου, κλήθηκε άμεσα ασθενοφόρο που μετέφερε τον 45χρονο στο νοσοκομείο της Χίου. Δυστυχώς όμως ήταν αργά καθώς οι γιατροί περιορίστηκαν στο να διαπιστώσουν τυπικά το θάνατό του. 
Η σορός του άτυχου άνδρα παρέμεινε χθες στο νοσοκομείο της Χίου για τη διαδικασία της νεκροψίας - νεκροτομής, ενώ στην υπόθεση επελήφθη από την πρώτη στιγμή το Λιμεναρχείο της Χίου. Σύμφωνα πάντως με τις διαθέσιμες πληροφορίες που υπήρχαν χθες στη διάθεση της εφημερίδας μας, οι πρώτες εκτιμήσεις των γιατρών έκαναν λόγο για παθολογικά αίτια που προκάλεσαν το θάνατο του 45χρονου. 
Περαιτέρω φως στην υπόθεση αναφορικά με τα ακριβή αίτια του θανάτου του αναμένεται να δώσει ο ιατροδικαστικός έλεγχος.
Apo aiolika nea lesvou

----------


## Νaval22

εκτός απο το σαπφώ σε ταινία έχει παίξει και το Μυτιλήνη όπως έχουμε ξαναφέρει,εδώ ένα μικρό αποσπάσμα  :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

Κύριε Giovanaut επειδή με τιμώρησες πριν λίγο, ήρθα να πάρω την εκδίκησή μου!!! Τι νόμιζες?? Έτσι θα σε άφηνα :Very Happy: ??

----------


## Giovanaut

> Κύριε Giovanaut επειδή με τιμώρησες πριν λίγο, ήρθα να πάρω την εκδίκησή μου!!! Τι νόμιζες?? Έτσι θα σε άφηνα??


Ωστε βαλθηκες να τα βαλεις μαζι μου....:x
Αν και εισαι πολυ σκληρη, και με πατας στον καλο με την υπεροχη φωτο σου, να ξερεις οι λογαριασμοι μας δεν κλεινουν εδω, μικρη μου!!!

Παρε τωρα μια πλωρη πριν τα παρω..:x


ΜΥΤ.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φανούλα και Γιάννη για πάρτε μία πλώρη από εμένα.....*
*Πειραιάς 6-1-2010*
P1060135.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

> *Φανούλα και Γιάννη για πάρτε μία πλώρη από εμένα.....*
> *Πειραιάς 6-1-2010*
> P1060135.JPG


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιάννη μου!!! Καλό βράδυ ναυτιλία!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Φανούλα και Γιάννη για πάρτε μία πλώρη από εμένα.....*
> *Πειραιάς 6-1-2010*
> P1060135.JPG


 
Να εισαι καλα αγορι μου....
Και να χαιρεσαι τη γιορτη σου... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

*Για τον πρόεδρο και τον Giovanaut*!Έξω απ τον Πειραιά!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72456

(την έχω επεξεργαστεί λόγω του ήλιου)

----------


## manolis m.

Η μυτιληνη λιγο πριν τον δεξαμενισμο της....

PB080319 (Medium).JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Για τον πρόεδρο και τον Giovanaut*!Έξω απ τον Πειραιά!


Κωτσο χιλια ευχαριστω... Η Κουκλαρα μας ειναι πανεμορφη κατω απο το φως... :Wink:  :Wink: 

Μακαρι να περνουσε κι απο δω τωρα που βγηκε Ο Μπαρμπας, αλλα μαλλον μονο Καβαλα θ' ανεβει και δυστυχως θα μου πολυ δυσκολο να γυρισω...!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Η ευχή σου θα γίνει πραγματικότητα. Θα στην χαλάσει αυτο το ΣΚ το επερχόμενο απαγορευτικό, αλλα κανονικά αντι για διανυκτέρευση στη Μυτιλήνη θα εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο του Θεόφιλου

----------


## Giovanaut

> Η ευχή σου θα γίνει πραγματικότητα. Θα στην χαλάσει αυτο το ΣΚ το επερχόμενο απαγορευτικό, αλλα κανονικά αντι για διανυκτέρευση στη Μυτιλήνη θα εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο του Θεόφιλου


Yupiiiiiiii........ :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz: 
Εγω περιμενα να ανεβαινε στην Καβαλα αντι για διανυκτερευση η μικρη...

----------


## opelmanos

> Yupiiiiiiii........
> Εγω περιμενα να ανεβαινε στην Καβαλα αντι για διανυκτερευση η μικρη...


Παιδιά θα πάρει τα δρομολόγια του Τεό η κούκλα? :Confused:

----------


## vaggos_saos

xronia polla kai kali xronia file mou! dn ksero ti an sou po.. gia na min egine kapoia kinisi os tora.. pisteuo oti dn tha ginei kati..

----------


## STRATHGOS

> xronia polla kai kali xronia file mou! dn ksero ti an sou po.. gia na min egine kapoia kinisi os tora.. pisteuo oti dn tha ginei kati..


 Tha gini mexri  to apogema to poli mexri aurio proi tha kseroume. . sta sigoura!! :Very Happy:

----------


## gpap2006

Έκτακτα δρομολόγια ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ λογω απουσίας ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ. Αναχώριση από Μυτιλήνη Σάββατο πρωί 08.00 για Χίο Καρλόβασι. Απόπλους από Καρλόβασι ώρα 15.00 για Χίο Μυτιλήνη Λήμνο Καβάλα. Κυριακή πρωί ώρα 09.30 απόπλους από Καβάλα για Λήμνο Μυτιλήνη Χίο Πειραιά. Το ίδιο θα γίνει και τα επόμενα Σ/Κ μέχρι να γυρίσει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στην άγονη του Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου. Σχετικά με τα σενάρια περι επιστροφής ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ στον κορμό, δεν γνωρίζω από πού προέρχοντα αλλά το βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## opelmanos

Και αυτή λογικά πρέπει να είναι και η πρώτη του προσέγγιση στην ιστορία του στην Σάμο.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-Εχθες στην Χιο...*
*Για τον φιλο Gionavaut και για ολους εσας...!!*

P1142045.JPG

----------


## Melis7

To Μυτιλήνη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Κι επειδή δεν διακρίνεται η διαφορά με το παλάτι στο θέμα του πλάτους, παραθέτω κι άλλη μία.....

----------


## Giovanaut

> *ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-Εχθες στην Χιο...*
> *Για τον φιλο Gionavaut και για ολους εσας...!!*
> 
> P1142045.JPG


Να εισαι καλα ρε Φωτη για την ομορφη φωτο σου...
Αλλα και για τα αλλα... Ξερεις εσυ.... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> *ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-Εχθες στην Χιο...*
> *Για τον φιλο Gionavaut και για ολους εσας...!!*
> 
> P1142045.JPG


Ti βγαζει εκεί πέρα  :Cool:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Δουλειες σημερα στην πλωρακλα! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE απογευματινη αναχωριση απο την μυτιληνη του 1996

new (88).jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## Thanasis89

Δώσε Κώστα ! Απολαμβάνουμε εμείς !  :Wink:

----------


## mitilinios

Τελικά το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δεν αναχώρησε στις 22:30 για Λήμνο - Καβάλα, μάλλον λόγω απαγορευτικού. Ο βοριάς στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο δεν αστειεύεται. :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Και μια άφιξη του στα 1993.
Pict1993009.jpg
για τους λάτρες των παλιών καλώνλευκών  εποχών.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και μια άφιξη του στα 1993.
> Pict1993009.jpg
> για τους λάτρες των παλιών καλώνλευκών  εποχών.


Ακριβως ετσι nikosnasia οι τεσσερις λεξεις τα λενε ολα.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Εχει ζουμι αποψε το θεμα...Νικο.Πανεμορφη!!!

----------


## mitilinios

Τελικά ανεκτέλεστο το δρομολόγιο του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για Λήμνο - Καβάλα. Το απογευματινό δρομολόγιο για Χίο - Πειραιά θα πραγματοποιηθεί κανονικά.

----------


## Νaval22

ben bruce και Νίκο βαλθήκατε να μας τρελάνεται πάλι,έτσι όπως ήταν το βαπόρι τότε άσπρο και αστραφτερό έμοιζε με νεότευκτο,η είναι ιδέα μου?

----------


## opelmanos

> ben bruce και Νίκο βαλθήκατε να μας τρελάνεται πάλι,έτσι όπως ήταν το βαπόρι τότε άσπρο και αστραφτερό έμοιζε με νεότευκτο,η είναι ιδέα μου?


όντως οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζει ο Νίκοσνάσια είναι πραγματικά στολίδια για το φόρουμ.Εγώ χτές το βράδυ είδα στον ύπνο μου τον Θεόφιλο οτί ταξίδευα και ήταν το 1999.Πραγματικό παλάτι τότε!!Έμπενες μέσα και ζούσες ένα όνειρο

----------


## opelmanos

Kαι μια της Γιαπωνέζας λευκής
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73395

----------


## nikosnasia

Πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία, το μόνο που με ξενίζει είναι το "γιαπωνέζα" γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου το πλοίο που βγήκε από τα ναυπηγεία της ¶πω Ανατολής είναι κακόγουστο ενώ αυτό που βγήκε από τα Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία μετά τη μετασκευή είναι κουκλί.
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία, το μόνο που με ξενίζει είναι το "γιαπωνέζα" γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου το πλοίο που βγήκε από τα ναυπηγεία της ¶πω Ανατολής είναι κακόγουστο ενώ αυτό που βγήκε από τα Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία μετά τη μετασκευή είναι κουκλί.
> χωρίς τίτλο.JPG


 Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο.Δεν θα την ξανααποκαλέσω Γιαπωνέζα αλλά Βαπόρισσα ! :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Μια μικρή διόρθωση αν επιτρέπετε: το Vega που έγινε Μυτιλήνη είναι αυτό:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/vega_1973_b_1.htm
@opelmanos: φίλε πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σωστός ! Όπως και να έχει όμως έγινε ομορφότερη !  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-Αναχωριση απο την Χιο...*
*Για τον φιλο douzoune...*
*P1142046.JPG*

----------


## douzoune

Αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη...22-12-2009
Για τον dokimakos21
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73422

----------


## Apostolos

> Πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία, το μόνο που με ξενίζει είναι το "γιαπωνέζα" γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου το πλοίο που βγήκε από τα ναυπηγεία της ¶πω Ανατολής είναι κακόγουστο ενώ αυτό που βγήκε από τα Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία μετά τη μετασκευή είναι κουκλί.
> χωρίς τίτλο.JPG


Χωρις να θέλω να σας προσβάλω το εικονιζόμενο Ιαπωνικό δέν εχει καμία σχέση με το "δικό" μας Vega, εκτος του ονόματος και της εταιρίας. Σε παλαιότερες σελίδες θα δείτε αρκετές φώτο του στην Ιαπωνία. Χάρην συντομεύσεως σας παραθέτω μία εδώ
Vega_Mytilene.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Πειραιάς 24/4/2009 απο το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ
ΜΥΤΗΛΙΝΗ.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Θεωρώ την μετασκευή του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα απ΄τις καλύτερες , αν όχι την καλύτερη. Αν είχε φύγει και μπροστινή μπουκαπόρτα θα ήταν το τέλειο.
προσωπικές απόψεις .
DSCN0001a.JPG

----------


## Leo

[QUOTE=nikosnasia;302930]Θεωρώ την μετασκευή του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα απ΄τις καλύτερες , αν όχι την καλύτερη. Αν είχε φύγει και μπροστινή μπουκαπόρτα θα ήταν το τέλειο.
προσωπικές απόψεις .
[QUOTE]

Με τισ οποίες προσωπικές σου απόψεις συμφωνώ απόλυτα, οι άνθρωποι που την εμπνεύστηκαν είχαν γούστο.

----------


## Νaval22

> Με τισ οποίες προσωπικές σου απόψεις συμφωνώ απόλυτα, οι άνθρωποι που την εμπνεύστηκαν είχαν γούστο.


Ηταν το ναυπηγικό γραφείο Κουιμάνη-Πετρογκόνα.δεν ξέρω αν υφίσταται ακόμα σαν γραφείο,πάντως σίγουρα κατάφεραν σε καλό ποσοστό να μεταμορφώσουν το χοντροκομένο γιαπωνέζικο σκαρί σε ένα ευρωπαικό cruise ferry

μάλιστα το αρχικό σχέδιο προέβλεπε να πλοίο να αποκτήσει ακόμα πιο designατη μορφή με αφαίρεση του πλωριού καταπέλτη άλλες τσιμινιέρες και και κάποιες μικροδιαφορές απο τη μορφή που πήρε τελικά 
myt_plan.jpg

βλέπεται όμοιότητες με το σαος 2? /Μελέτη και Σχεδίαση του ίδιου γραφείου  :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

[QUOTE=BEN BRUCE;301854]MYTILENE απογευματινη αναχωριση απο την μυτιληνη του 1996

new (88).jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου[/QUΑκόμα μία φοβερή φώτο από τον φίλο Κώστα...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Το Μυτιλήνη στα καλά του. Όχι ότι τώρα δεν είναι, αλλά τότε ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφο......

----------


## Melis7

Το Μυτιλήνη αποπλέοντας από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά..... Αφιερωμένη στους *Tasos@@@, stefanosp, BenBruce και opelmanos

*

----------


## douzoune

> Ηταν το ναυπηγικό γραφείο Κουιμάνη-Πετρογκόνα.δεν ξέρω αν υφίσταται ακόμα σαν γραφείο,πάντως σίγουρα κατάφεραν σε καλό ποσοστό να μεταμορφώσουν το χοντροκομένο γιαπωνέζικο σκαρί σε ένα ευρωπαικό cruise ferry
> 
> μάλιστα το αρχικό σχέδιο προέβλεπε να πλοίο να αποκτήσει ακόμα πιο designατη μορφή με αφαίρεση του πλωριού καταπέλτη άλλες τσιμινιέρες και και κάποιες μικροδιαφορές απο τη μορφή που πήρε τελικά 
> βλέπεται όμοιότητες με το σαος 2? /Μελέτη και Σχεδίαση του ίδιου γραφείου


Στέφανε σε ευχαριστούμε για την παράθεση του σχεδίου!!!
Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι η μετασκευή του καθρέφτη υπήρχε και στο αρχικό σχέδιο...
Στο τελικό σχέδιο υπήρχε αυτή η μετασκευή ή πραγματοποιήθηκε μετά και το συμβάν με την πυρκαγιά?

----------


## Νaval22

προφανώς δεν υπήρχε,κόπηκε λόγο κόστους,κοίταξαν να εκμεταλευτούν όσα μπορούσαν πχ τα φουγάρα,και η γέφυρα ίδια με το vega θα έμενε αν δεν υπήρχε το περιστατικό με τη φωτιά

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Το Μυτιλήνη αποπλέοντας από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά..... Αφιερωμένη στους *Tasos@@@, stefanosp, BenBruce και opelmanos
> 
> *


Ωραιος ο Γιωργος...ετσι τρελανε μας... :Wink: Να'σαι καλα!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ηταν το ναυπηγικό γραφείο Κουιμάνη-Πετρογκόνα.δεν ξέρω αν υφίσταται ακόμα σαν γραφείο,πάντως σίγουρα κατάφεραν σε καλό ποσοστό να μεταμορφώσουν το χοντροκομένο γιαπωνέζικο σκαρί σε ένα ευρωπαικό cruise ferry
> 
> μάλιστα το αρχικό σχέδιο προέβλεπε να πλοίο να αποκτήσει ακόμα πιο designατη μορφή με αφαίρεση του πλωριού καταπέλτη άλλες τσιμινιέρες και και κάποιες μικροδιαφορές απο τη μορφή που πήρε τελικά 
> 
> βλέπεται όμοιότητες με το σαος 2? /Μελέτη και Σχεδίαση του ίδιου γραφείου


Στεφανε, Respect....!!!
Φοβερο ντοκουμεντο....!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Εχει κρυφα ταλεντα ο Στεφανος* :Wink:  Παντως θα συμφωνισω για τον πλωριο καταπελτη..αν δεν τον ειχε θα τα'ναι ποιο ομορφο (οχι οτι δεν ειναι..)

----------


## Leo

Στέφανε, επειδή το ποστ με το αρχικό πλάνο του Αριάδνη είναι εκπληκτικό και μακάρι αν ήταν έτσι η Μυτιληνάρα, θέλω να μας πεις αν εσένα σου αρέσει και θα ήθελες να είναι έτσι. Μονολεκτικά είναι ΟΚ για μένα  :Very Happy: . Προσωπικά το βρίσκω υπέροχο, ο συνδυασμός πλωριού άλμπουρου και τσιμινιέρας είναι τέλειος. Αλλά και η γέφυρα και το πλωριό design....

----------


## opelmanos

Nα πώ την μαύρη αλήθεια εμένα θα μου άρεσε να την σχεδίαζαν ακριβώς όπως την Ροδάνθη. Θεωρώ ποιό πετυχημένη αυτή η μετασκευή και μέσα και έξω οι χώροι της Ροδανθης δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτή του Μυτιλήνη.Ποιό άπλετος χώρος και ποιό ζωντανό σου δίνει άλλη αίσθηση !!

----------


## marsant

Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα μαζι φιλε opelmanos.Ειδικα τα εξωτερικα deck του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ δεν παιζονται και δεν το λεω επειδη το λατρευω, ισα ισα που και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ μου αρεσει παρα πολυ.Εχει πιο μεγαλες περατζαδες η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και ο σχεδιασμος των εξωτερικων deck ειναι πολυ ομορφος, και η πισινα δινει αλλο ενα + στην εμφανιση(ασχετα που ειναι κλειστη).Οπως εχουμε ξαναπει και τα 2 εχουν θετικα και αρνητικα και οι αποψεις του καθενος ειναι διαφορετικες.

----------


## nikosnasia

Διαφωνώ καθέτως , οριζοντίως , πλαγίως κλπ κλπ κλπ. Το Μυτιλήνη έχει άλλη φινέτσα.

----------


## Νaval22

> Στέφανε, επειδή το ποστ με το αρχικό πλάνο του Αριάδνη είναι εκπληκτικό και μακάρι αν ήταν έτσι η Μυτιληνάρα, θέλω να μας πεις αν εσένα σου αρέσει και θα ήθελες να είναι έτσι. Μονολεκτικά είναι ΟΚ για μένα . Προσωπικά το βρίσκω υπέροχο, ο συνδυασμός πλωριού άλμπουρου και τσιμινιέρας είναι τέλειος. Αλλά και η γέφυρα και το πλωριό design....


βασικά είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς θα μου άρεσε πάντα για αυτό άλλωστε και είμαι και φανατικός μυτιληνάκιας
τώρα για τους φίλους που είπαν ότι θα το ήθελαν χωρίς πλωριό καταπέλτη μπορεί να ήταν όντως πιο ευρωπαικό αλλά για μένα και αυτό το σημείο είναι κομμάτι της γοητείας του,οπότε ναι το προτιμώ έτσι..... :Wink: 

πάντως θα πω ότι θεωρώ τη μετασκευή του Ροδάνθη πιο λειτουργική  :Wink:  ΜΟΝΟ λειτουργική

----------


## DimitrisT

Λόγο του απαγορευτικού το Μυτιλήνη έφτασε στην Χίο στις 13.05 και φυσικά ήμουν και γω εκεί  :Wink:  .
Φωτο1 άφιξη στο λιμάνι
φωτο2 περνώντας από το μπούρτζι (καφετέρια)
φωτο3 κάνωντας ανάποδα για να δέσει

----------


## gtogias

> Λόγο του απαγορευτικού το Μυτιλήνη έφτασε στην Χίο στις 13.05 και φυσικά ήμουν και γω εκεί  .
> Φωτο1 άφιξη στο λιμάνι
> φωτο2 περνώντας από το μπούρτζι (καφετέρια)
> φωτο3 κάνωντας ανάποδα για να δέσει


Πολύ καλές φίλε DimitrisT. Επιτέλους καλές ημερήσιες φωτό της κούκλας από τη Χίο.

----------


## opelmanos

Δεν είχε σήμερα δρομολόγιο για Καρλόβασι το πλοίο κανονικά και ανεβαίνοντας για Καβάλα?

----------


## douzoune

> Δεν είχε σήμερα δρομολόγιο για Καρλόβασι το πλοίο κανονικά και ανεβαίνοντας για Καβάλα?


Με αυτήν την ιστορία ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τι γίνεται....
Όποτε βολεύει το Μυτιλήνη ή το Ταξιάρχης αναπληρώνουμε τα δρομολόγια αλλιώς δεν πειράζει, το βγάζουμε ανεκτέλεστο και συνεχίζουμε...
Υπάρχει και ένα δρομολόγιο προς Θεσσαλονίκη που ουσιαστικά δεν αντικαθίσταται ποτέ!!! Κάπου διάβασα (δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι την πηγή) ότι διενεργείται προανάκριση από το λιμενικό σώμα για αυτό αλλά....

----------


## Giovanaut

Ντεπομαι πραγματικα για τα χαλια μας...
Για αλλη μια φορα πιασαμε πατο.....!!!!

Τα νησια μας και τους ακριτες μας, τους εχουμε γραμμενους να μην πω καλυτερα που....

Ολα σ' αυτη τη χωρα σε τρελενουνε....!!!!

Σε ποια αλλη γωνια του πλανητη, ισχυουν απαγορευτικα αποπλου...???
Το θεμα θα επρεπε να ειναι στην κριση του πλοιρχου και το κρατος θα επρεπε να πιεζει στο να γινονται τα δρομολογια σε καποιες περιπτωσεις...

Τωρα τι προβλημα θα ειχε ολοκληρος βαποραρος σαν το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ...
Και ολοι γνωριζουμε ποσο ζωτικης σημασιας ειναι αυτες οι προσεγγισεις..!!!!

Αλλα αν πει στο λιμεναρχειο στην Κρητη καμια ΑΝΕΚ να δωσει αρση απαγορευτικου, ολα ΟΚ...!!!

Ας μου συχωρεθει ο τονος, αλλα και η πολυ μαλθακωτητα βλαπτει...!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Aγαπητέ Γιάννη Ξεχνάς όμως πως σε περίπτωση που το πλοίο ξεκινούσε οι επιβάτες που θα ήταν πάνω θα καταργιόντουσαν το πλοίο και το πλήρωμα που ξεκίνησε κ πως θα τους πνίξουν κλπ κλπ και πιθανώς να έκαναν μηνύσεις κλπ κλπ...Επίσης πιθανώς να υπάρξει πχ και πρόβλημα με την πρόσδεση του πλοίου (Λήμνος πχ)και να γίνει ζημιά και να βοήξουν κανάλια κλπ κλπ...Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα!Συμφωνώ πως το πλοίο δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα στον καιρό!Δεν το βλέπουν όμως όλοι οι επιβάτες έτσι!
Φιλικά πάντα!

----------


## Nikos_V

Για να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο :Wink: Για ολους εσας!!!!!

P1060177.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Χαλαροί είμαστε!Κουβέντα κάνουμε!Φχαριστούμε! :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## opelmanos

Η σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης 
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ontentID=14264

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Η σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ontentID=14264


Πριν το λιμανι...χε χε ωραιος ο oper-corsa :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

> Πριν το λιμανι...χε χε ωραιος ο oper-corsa


Και όχι απλό corsa. OPC !!! με τέτοιες φωτογραφίες... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Μακάρι να ερχόταν προς τα βόρεια να το ταξιδεύαμε λίγο....

----------


## opelmanos

Θα σας απογοητεύσω γιατί χρησημοποίησα το Astra ως τρίποδα 
αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Νελίτες 
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ontentID=14266

----------


## Thanasis89

Νελίτης δεν είμαι... Δηλωμένος τουλάχιστον !  :Very Happy:  Αλλά γιατί θα μας απογοητεύσεις δεν κατάλαβα ; Είναι πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου ! Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη αξίζει 5...  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Αυτή για τον nikosnasia !!!
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ontentID=14265

----------


## opelmanos

> Νελίτης δεν είμαι... Δηλωμένος τουλάχιστον !  Αλλά γιατί θα μας απογοητεύσεις δεν κατάλαβα ; Είναι πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου ! Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη αξίζει 5...


Γιατί από τα νεύρα μου πέταξα την μηχανή στην θάλασσα  :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάνο αν μιλάς σοβαρά λυπάμαι !  :Sad:  Τώρα και η φωτογραφία που αφιέρωσες στον Νίκο πάλι στα ίδια κυμένεται !  :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Γιατι Μανο η' opel vivaro μια χαρα ειναι πολυ καλες.Εγω βαζω ενα αριστα 3!:mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

> Γιατι Μανο η' opel vivaro μια χαρα ειναι πολυ καλες.Εγω βαζω ενα αριστα 3!:mrgreen:


Εσύ παίζεις με τον πόνο μου αλλά θα σε φτιάξω καλά .... :Wink: Αντε να βγάλεις καμία φωτό τον ΤΕΟ γρήγορα !!!

----------


## nikosnasia

> Αυτή για τον nikosnasia !!!
> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ontentID=14265


Το μέρος το γνωστό, Astra έχω και γώ, και η ζωή συνεχίζεται...... Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## opelmanos

> Το μέρος το γνωστό, Astra έχω και γώ, και η ζωή συνεχίζεται...... Ευχαριστώ.


 Να δω πότε θα συναντηθούμε εκεί πέρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

Τώρα έχω καλό ρεπόρτερ και δεν τρέχω μεσ΄το κρύο.Για καφέ να συνατηθούμε όποτε θέλεις.
Να και μιά φωτό του 1996 πριν μπει αυτός ο μπλούκος καταμεσίς.
Pict1996033.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Aγαπητέ Γιάννη Ξεχνάς όμως πως σε περίπτωση που το πλοίο ξεκινούσε οι επιβάτες που θα ήταν πάνω θα καταργιόντουσαν το πλοίο και το πλήρωμα που ξεκίνησε κ πως θα τους πνίξουν κλπ κλπ και πιθανώς να έκαναν μηνύσεις κλπ κλπ...Επίσης πιθανώς να υπάρξει πχ και πρόβλημα με την πρόσδεση του πλοίου (Λήμνος πχ)και να γίνει ζημιά και να βοήξουν κανάλια κλπ κλπ...Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα!Συμφωνώ πως το πλοίο δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα στον καιρό!Δεν το βλέπουν όμως όλοι οι επιβάτες έτσι!
> Φιλικά πάντα!


Εννοειται πως παντα φιλικα Κωστακη... :Wink:  :Wink: 
Και ξανα σορρυ, γιατι το θεμα το ειδα λιγο μονοπλευρα, απλως γενικα το Βορειο Αιγαιο εχει παρακουραστει...!!!

Οι καπεταναιοι και οι νησιωτες εχουν τα δικια τους και αυτοι παντα τα πληρωνουν ολα ..!!!



Κεφακια σημερα απο ολους τους Νελιτες, με μοναδικες φωτογραφιες.!!!
Να ειστε καλα παιδες..!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Aν το σκέφτηκα πολύ να μπώ(προσωπικούς λόγους)είπα κομμάτια να γίνει και ανέβηκα μια βόλτα στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου και σας παραθέτω κάποιες φωτό.Αφιερωμένες στους *Νελίτες* και στον φίλο *taxman* που είχα τη χαρά να συναντήσω  :Surprised: 

Σαλόνι Γ' θέσεως 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74216

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74217

----------


## opelmanos

Kαμπίνες Α' Θέσεως και οι στριφογυριστές σκάλες 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74220

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74221

----------


## gnikles

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΣΟΥ!!!

----------


## gnikles

ΑΥΤΗ ΕΔΩ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!
DSC00416.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

E ρε τα φουγάρα :Cool:

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά χαρακτηριστική γωνιά της πόλης, με το κάστρο των Γατελούζων, τα "τσαμάκια" , το ¶γαλμα της Ελευθερίας και φυσικά το Νο 1 κατάλευκο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στις δόξες του. Α και κάπου ανάμεσα στα σπίτια της φωτογραφίας το σπίτι μας.
Pict1997062.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μιά χαρακτηριστική γωνιά της πόλης, με το κάστρο των Γατελούζων, τα "τσαμάκια" , το ¶γαλμα της Ελευθερίας και φυσικά το Νο 1 κατάλευκο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στις δόξες του. Α και κάπου ανάμεσα στα σπίτια της φωτογραφίας το σπίτι μας.


Αρχισατε βομβαρδισμους...????

Αυτο θα πει θεα....!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Μιά χαρακτηριστική γωνιά της πόλης, με το κάστρο των Γατελούζων, τα "τσαμάκια" , το ¶γαλμα της Ελευθερίας και φυσικά το Νο 1 κατάλευκο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στις δόξες του. Α και κάπου ανάμεσα στα σπίτια της φωτογραφίας το σπίτι μας.
> Pict1997062.jpg


*Μια ζωγραφια οπως παντα...4 σε 1*

----------


## douzoune

Εξαιρετικός, όπως πάντα άλλωστε!!! Δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι άλλο....

----------


## DimitrisT

Εξαιρετική φωτογρφία φίλε nikosnasia,να σαι καλά.
Σημερινή μανούβρα του Μυτιλήνη στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Μετά από μερικά λεπτά το πλοίο αναχωρεί.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αποκομμα απο το περιοδικο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ.
Θυμαται καποιος την χρονια;

----------


## Melis7

> Αποκομμα απο το περιοδικο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ.
> Θυμαται καποιος την χρονια;


Λοιπόν, έχω όλους τουε ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ από το 1994 και μετά. Υπόσχομαι φίλε Aktofylakas ότι θα ψάξω και θα σου πω.....

----------


## Νaval22

ωχ!! έχεις να ρίξεις πολύ ψάξιμο meli7 καλή δύναμη :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melis7

Ασ'τα Στέφανε..... Τώρα, ένιωσα πολύ άσχετος μετά από τοσα χρόνια που ασολούμαι και δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει....... Πρέπει να επανορθώσω σύντομα.......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE αφιξη στην μυτιληνη του 1996

scan0040.jpg

Για τους πολλους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## Melis7

Αυτά είναι χρώματα........ όχι μπλε....

----------


## Aktofylakas

> Λοιπόν, έχω όλους τουε ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ από το 1994 και μετά. Υπόσχομαι φίλε Aktofylakas ότι θα ψάξω και θα σου πω.....


και εγω εχω αγορασει ολα τα τευχη απο το 1993 και μετα αλλα εχω χασει πολλα με τις μετακινησεις μου απο τοπο σε τοπο  :Sad: .Ακομα και οταν ελειπα σε ταξιδια μου τα αγοραζαν οι δικοι μου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να ειναι ο καπτα Π. Κλουρας πλοιαρχος πρεπει να ειναι μετα το 2001 νομιζω

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Για να ειναι ο καπτα Π. Κλουρας πλοιαρχος πρεπει να ειναι μετα το 2001 νομιζω


Η Διασωση εγινε το 2002 νομιζω.Και μαλιστα μεσα στο Μυτιληνη εχει κρεμασμενους επαινους απο περιοδικο Ε.και την διασωση με πλοιαρχο Π.Κλουρα :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι επαινοι ειναι απο την ψηφοφορια για το καλυτερο πλοιο του αιγαιου για το ετος 1996 και 1998 οπου και το μυτιληνη βγηκε το καλυτερο.Ο διαγωνισμος αυτος γινοταν ανα δυο χρονια (96-98-00 κτλ)Το 2000 βγηκε το ιθακη ή το αιολος εξπρες.

----------


## nikosnasia

Εν πλω το 1996.
Pict1996038.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καταπληκτικη, και μαλλον χειμωνιατικη, φωτο απο τον nikosnasia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογος και ο φιλος  nikosnasia!

----------


## nikosnasia

8η Νοεμβρίου 1995. Επέτειος της απελευθέρωσης της Λέσβου.
Αφιρωμένη στους Ben Bruce & TSS APOLLON.
Pict1995072.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορές ο αποκριάτικος χορός του ΑΙΟΛΙΚΟΥ θα γίνει στο πλοίο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ το Σάββατο 13 Φεβρουαρίου . Αλήθεια είναι ;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> 8η Νοεμβρίου 1995. Επέτειος της απελευθέρωσης της Λέσβου.
> Αφιρωμένη στους Ben Bruce & TSS APOLLON.
> Pict1995072.jpg


 Θα μπορουσε ανετα να ειναι ενας πινακας ζωγραφικης,    φιλε nikosnasia  ζωγραφισες!!!  Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜYTILENE αφιξη στην σεριφο στις 26 φεβρουαριου του 2006

123 (45).JPG

Για τους nikosnasia & apostolos

----------


## Melis7

Πως τα καταφέρεις και μας εκπλήσεις πάντα φίλε Κώστα, δεν μπορώ ακόμα να το καταλάβω αν και πρέπει σιγά - σιγά να το συνηθίζω......... Κάθε μέρα ανεβάζεις αριστουργήματα όπως και τώρα..... Τελικά, ισχύει ότι είσαι παντού και πάντα......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE αφιξη στην μυτιληνη του 1996


123 (34).jpg

Για ολους τους, πολλους, φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## nikosnasia

Μετά την ολόσωμη του ben ας βάλω κι εγώ μια γέφυρα με βασιλικό του 1995.
σάρωση0009.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H γεφυρα του μυτιληνη ηταν παντα απο τις καλυτερες του αιγαιου.Ακομα και σημερα στεκει μια χαρα αισθητικα.Βεβαια μια φωτια κατα την διαρκεια της μετασκευης την κατεστρεψε και γιαυτο ανακατασκευαστηκε πληρως

----------


## Giovanaut

> H γεφυρα του μυτιληνη ηταν παντα απο τις καλυτερες του αιγαιου.Ακομα και σημερα στεκει μια χαρα αισθητικα.Βεβαια μια φωτια κατα την διαρκεια της μετασκευης την κατεστρεψε και γιαυτο ανακατασκευαστηκε πληρως


Για αυτο και οι κονσολες δεν ειναι φυστικι... :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE ο διαδρομος των καμπινων στο τριτο ντεκ των επιβατων

MYT (89).JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Αφήνοντας τον Πειραιά τον Μάιο του 1995.
σάρωση0034.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Πάσχα 1993 στο Βόλο.
σάρωση0007.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Πάσχα 1993 στο Βόλο.
> σάρωση0007.jpg


:shock::shock:Δεν ξανάγινε!!!Στο Γύθειο έχει πάει ποτε?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Πάσχα 1993 στο Βόλο.
> σάρωση0007.jpg


Λαμπροτατα....!!!!
Και ο πλωριος καταβασμενος...
Πως κι ετσι...???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΥΤΙLENE πλησιαζει το λιμανι της κιμωλου τον φεβρουαριο του 2006 σε εκτακτο δρομολογιο

MYT (45).JPG

Για τον φιλο nikosnasia

----------


## nikosnasia

Η είσοδος και η έξοδος γινόταν από εμπρός να γιατί.
σάρωση0005.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Η είσοδος και η έξοδος γινόταν από εμπρός να γιατί.


Τωρα με αποστομωσες... :Wink:  :Razz: 
Ουτε Liner να ηταν..!!!

Να εισαι καλα Νικ κι εσυ και η υπεροχη οικογενεια σου...!!!

Κανονικο δρομολογιο η καμια μια εκδρομουλα απο τις γνωστες...!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

> ΜΥΤΙLENE πλησιαζει το λιμανι της κιμωλου τον φεβρουαριο του 2006 σε εκτακτο δρομολογιο
> 
> MYT (45).JPG
> 
> Για τον φιλο nikosnasia


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι στην μυτιληνη ξεφορτωνε ΙΧ απο τον εμπρος καταπελτη.Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το βλεπουμε αυτο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια και το ανοιξαμε το θεμα....

MYT (75).JPG

Το γιατι τα φωτα ηταν σβηστα ηταν μια μεγαλη ιστορια

----------


## Giovanaut

> Kαι στην μυτιληνη ξεφορτωνε ΙΧ απο τον εμπρος καταπελτη.Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το βλεπουμε αυτο


Το ξερω, απλα πρωτη φορα το βλεπω μονο απο μπροστα...!!!



> Μια και το ανοιξαμε το θεμα....
> 
> 
> Το γιατι τα φωτα ηταν σβηστα ηταν μια μεγαλη ιστορια


Την οποια θα μας καταθεσεις... :Wink:  :Wink: ...???

----------


## nikosnasia

Φίλε Giovanaut εκδρομή ήταν εδώ μια φωτό ανεβαίνοντας τον Παγασητικό το ηλιοβασίλεμα.
Pict1995096.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Φίλε Giovanaut εκδρομή ήταν εδώ μια φωτό ανεβαίνοντας τον Παγασητικό το ηλιοβασίλεμα.


Παραδινομαι.....!!!!
Μοναδικη...
Τι μεγαλεια που εζησε η κουκλα μας....!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Φουντο η αριστερη στη Μυρινα, τον Οκτωβριο του 2005, οταν εκανε τη γραμμη που σημερα κανει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...

Για τους nikosnasia και BEN BRUCE, που μας κρατουν αϋπνους τα βραδια με το μοναδικο υλικο τους...!!!

DSC01801.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

> Φουντο η αριστερη στη Μυρινα, τον Οκτωβριο του 2005, οταν εκανε τη γραμμη που σημερα κανει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...
> 
> Για τους nikosnasia και BEN BRUCE, που μας κρατουν αϋπνους τα βραδια με το μοναδικο υλικο τους...!!!
> 
> DSC01801.jpg


Ευχαριστώ για όλα. Και ιδιαίτερα για την Μύρινα που αγαπώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να ευχαριστησω και εγω μα την σειρα μου!

----------


## Melis7

Ρε παιδιά, πλάκα μας κάνετε?????? Τι είναι όλα αυτά που ανεβάσατε....???? Φώτο από λιμάνια που δεν ήξερα καν ότι έχει πάει, λέπτομέρειες για το ίδιο το πλοίο που πάλι δεν ήξερα..... Έμεινα άφωνος:|:|:shock::shock:  Μπράβο σας και φυσικά πάρα πολλά ευχαριστώ.......

----------


## Νaval22

είδες όλο εκπλήξεις είναι η μυτιληνάρα μας  :Wink:

----------


## gpap2006

Σύντομα θα βλέπουμε το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και σε Αη Στράτη Μύρινα, όταν δέσει ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ για την ετήσια.

----------


## Melis7

Με το καλο, να το υποδεχτείτε ξάνα στα νερά σας.......

----------


## Aktofylakas

> Σύντομα θα βλέπουμε το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και σε Αη Στράτη Μύρινα, όταν δέσει ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ για την ετήσια.


Εδω θα ειμαι για παραγγελιες  :Smile:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορές ο αποκριάτικος χορός του ΑΙΟΛΙΚΟΥ θα γίνει στο πλοίο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ το Σάββατο 13 Φεβρουαρίου . Αλήθεια είναι ;


Μόλις έμαθα οτι όντως θα γίνει μέσα στο πλοίο Σάββατο βράδυ :Razz: !!!! Επιτέλους αρχίσανε κάποιες σωστές κινήσεις της εταιρείας :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σύντομα θα βλέπουμε το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και σε Αη Στράτη Μύρινα, όταν δέσει ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ για την ετήσια.


 Κάτι παίζεται να μη το δούμε στα εκεί.....ΝΕΡΑ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## KABODETHS

Den exei fygei akomh apo Mytilhnh logw kairou

----------


## MYTILENE

Με τη βοήθεια Ρυμουλκού μπάς και ξεκολλήσουμε σήμερα......το δεξί προπελάκι δε τη πάλευε μόνο του μάλλον αλλά και ο Νοτιάς δεν αστειεύεται!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :shock:

----------


## mitilinios

Να παραθέσω ένα φωτορεπορτάζ από την άφιξη του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης το απόγευνα στις 17-01-2010.

----------


## mitilinios

Και η συνέχεια

----------


## mitilinios

Και η τελευταία

----------


## φανούλα

Να και το Μυτιληνάκι μας το όμορφο :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ....κάτι παίζετε σήμερα σαν πολλές φώτο βλέπω :mrgreen:
ψάξε ψάξε την βρήκα !!
PC220132.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και συ δεν πας πίσω  :Wink: 
ουυυυυυυ βρήκα και άλλες από τις μηχανές !
δυστηχώς ψηφιακή δεν είχα μόνο κινητό :mrgreen:
*ΚΥΡΙΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ*
DSC00196.jpg

*ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ*
DSC00195.jpg

----------


## Melis7

Πολλές φωτογραφίες έπεσαν μαζεμένες.... Πολλά μπράβο και ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας παιδιά.....

----------


## ιθακη

η μυτιληνη τραβηγμενη απο τον ΟΛΠ
για ολους τους ΝΕΛιτες του φορουμ
DSCN1905.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καταπληκικες φωτογραφιες και σπανια ντοκουμεντα απο ολους σας!Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω!

----------


## DeepBlue

Και άλλη μια φωτό σήμερα απο το πανεμορφο πλοίο.P1010091.JPG

----------


## Karolos

_Σκαναρισμένο slide τραβηγμένο εν πλώ πρός Πάρο,με τον Απόλλωνα και κατευθυνόμενο το Μυτηλήνη γιά Πειραιά, φαίνεται ότι έχουν περάσει πολύ κοντά.
_
mytilene.jpg

_Αφιερωμένο σε όσους το αγαπούν_

----------


## DimitrisT

Κατάπλωρη φωτογραφία του Μυτιλήνη στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## MYTILENE

Tο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ πάει για αντικατάσταση του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ στο κομμάτι Λήμνο-Καβάλα ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ  και μετά θα μπεί κανονικά το AQUA  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-Κατα την ανχωριση του σημερα....*
*P2111217.JPG*

----------


## Giovanaut

> Tο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ πάει για αντικατάσταση του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ στο κομμάτι Λήμνο-Καβάλα ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ και μετά θα μπεί κανονικά το AQUA


Να το Περιμενω την Κυριακη...????

Ολες οι τελευταιες φωτο τελειες...!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Να το Περιμενω την Κυριακη...????
> 
> Ολες οι τελευταιες φωτο τελειες...!!!!


*Ε το καλο θα το κανεις
*

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους fan του πλοίου. Σημερινές φωτο απο την άφιξη του στο Μεγάλο λιμάνι. Πρώτη φωτο 11:42:36 π.μ

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι νομίζατε ότι τελείωσα; Είσαστε πολλοί οι fan του πλοίου. Η τελευταία φωτο 11:49:02 λίγο πριν δέσει κάτω απο το Υ.Ε.Ν.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Tο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ πάει για αντικατάσταση του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ στο κομμάτι Λήμνο-Καβάλα ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ και μετά θα μπεί κανονικά το AQUA


 Και το βαλαν δρομολογιο και ακυροθηκε ο χορος!!

----------


## gnikles

> Και το βαλαν δρομολογιο και ακυροθηκε ο χορος!!


 ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ.

----------


## MYTILENE

Κράτα τις φιγούρες σου για το Σάββατο φίλε :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77213


*Κοτσο ολο στα σκοταδια παγαινς
*

----------


## gnikles

DSC00541.JPG
Για τον οpelmanos και την Φανουλα!!!

----------


## sylver23

Απο την Μυροβόλο Χίο με αγάπη..

P1050148.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Η θητεία δεν είναι ικανή να ξεθωριάσει την τέχνη της βραδυνής φωτογράφισης του sylver!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Αχ μην το λες...στα πολυ γρηγορα και πρόχειρα πλεον γίνονται όλα.
Στα γρήγορα στην προβλήτα ,ανοιγμα του παραθυρου ,ενα-δυο τσακ με την μηχανή και δρόμο πάλι..
Ξέρεις τί ειναι να περνάς απο το λιμάνι,να βλέπεις πλοίο μέσα και να λες -άστο άλλη φορα...

Περα απο την κλάψα μου σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργη

----------


## vinman

¶ντε βρε κλαψιάρη...μια χαρά είναι η φωτογραφία....αλλά ξέρω εγώ γιατί το κάνεις....για κοπλιμέντα βραδυάτικο... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Απο την Μυροβόλο Χίο με αγάπη..
> 
> P1050148.jpg


Αρε κρυφο-Νελιτη Συλβεστρο με τα ωραια σου...!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

> Αχ μην το λες...στα πολυ γρηγορα και πρόχειρα πλεον γίνονται όλα.
> Στα γρήγορα στην προβλήτα ,ανοιγμα του παραθυρου ,ενα-δυο τσακ με την μηχανή και δρόμο πάλι..
> Ξέρεις τί ειναι να περνάς απο το λιμάνι,να βλέπεις πλοίο μέσα και να λες -άστο άλλη φορα...
> 
> Περα απο την κλάψα μου σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργη


δεν λές πάλι καλά που είσαι μέσα στη χίο και τα βλέπεις κιόλας,άμα ήσουνα σε κανένα χιώτικο κουτσοχώρι τι θα έκανες?,άλλα υπομονή που θα πάει θα απολυθούμε  :Sad:  :Mad:

----------


## sylver23

Η Χιος δεν εχει κουτσοχώρια ...αλλά τι να ακούσεις απο Λέσβιο καλά λόγια για άλλο νησί?? :Razz:  :Razz: 
Α και δεν είμαι μέσα στην χωρα απλά περνάω για να πάω απο το στρατόπεδο (Χαλκειος) στο σπίτι (Βροντάδος)

Το καλοκαίρι ομως είναι Στεφ τα καλύτερα.Αραγμα στο μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού και αγνάντεμα το πέρασμα Χίου-Λέσβου...

Με το καλό Στέφανε να τελειώνουμε...

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους

υ.γ Δεν είμαι κρυφονελίτης ,ούτε νελίτης .Αχ θα έσκαγα αν δεν το έλεγα :Razz:

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> δεν λές πάλι καλά που είσαι μέσα στη χίο και τα βλέπεις κιόλας,άμα ήσουνα σε κανένα χιώτικο κουτσοχώρι τι θα έκανες?,άλλα υπομονή που θα πάει θα απολυθούμε


φιλε stefanosp και εγω απο την μυτιληνη ειμαι δουλευω μεσα στα καραβια της nel απο το 1996  στο σαπφω στον θεοφιλος στα αιολος εαν η nel  δεν ειχε στο δρομολογιο της την ναυτομανα ΧΙΟθα ειχε φαλιριση εδω και χρονια .αυτα τα κατσικοχωρια μας κρατανε ζωντανους

----------


## Νaval22

δεν το είπα υποτιμιτικά φίλε ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ για τα χωριά,για τα στρατόπεδα και τους φαντάρους είπα που είναι σε μονάδες σε αυτά,και υπάρχουν και στη μυτιλήνη πχ μανταμαυρο και στη χίο και στα άλλα νησιά,και επίσης και εγώ απο χωρίο της μυτιλήνης έχω καταγωγή.....

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> δεν το είπα υποτιμιτικά φίλε ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ για τα χωριά,για τα στρατόπεδα και τους φαντάρους είπα που είναι σε μονάδες σε αυτά,και υπάρχουν και στη μυτιλήνη πχ μανταμαυρο και στη χίο και στα άλλα νησιά,και επίσης και εγώ απο χωρίο της μυτιλήνης έχω καταγωγή.....


να με συνχωρεσεις κιολας που  ανακατευτικα αλλα εμεις η μυτιληνιη περα απο την λεσβο λεμε οτι δεν υπαρχει ομορφωτερο νησι . αλλα και η χιο ειναι πανεμορφη εχει φανταστικα μερη και πολλη καλη ανθρωπη.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Η Χιος δεν εχει κουτσοχώρια ...αλλά τι να ακούσεις απο Λέσβιο καλά λόγια για άλλο νησί??
> Α και δεν είμαι μέσα στην χωρα απλά περνάω για να πάω απο το στρατόπεδο (Χαλκειος) στο σπίτι (Βροντάδος)
> 
> Το καλοκαίρι ομως είναι Στεφ τα καλύτερα.Αραγμα στο μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού και αγνάντεμα το πέρασμα Χίου-Λέσβου...
> 
> Με το καλό Στέφανε να τελειώνουμε...
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους
> 
> υ.γ Δεν είμαι κρυφονελίτης ,ούτε νελίτης .Αχ θα έσκαγα αν δεν το έλεγα


Καλα βρε μην μας θιγεσαι... :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά χθεσινοβραδυνή άποψη των ομόνυμων πλοίου & πόλης κατά την διάρκεια της κοινής εκδήλωσης ΝΕΛ & ΑΙΟ στο πλοίο.
DSCN5751.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Η συλλεκτική φανέλα του ΑΙΟ με τον χορηγό και το πλοίο που φιλοξένησε την εκδήλωση.
DSCN5746.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Μιά χθεσινοβραδυνή άποψη των ομόνυμων πλοίου & πόλης κατά την διάρκεια της κοινής εκδήλωσης ΝΕΛ & ΑΙΟ στο πλοίο.
> DSCN5751.JPG


 Αχ αχ! χαμπάρι δεν πήρα για την εκδήλωση να ερχόμουν μια βόλτα :Sad:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Αχ αχ! χαμπάρι δεν πήρα για την εκδήλωση να ερχόμουν μια βόλτα


 Nai prepi na itan orea.. ase kai ego pou to iksera den brika kanenan na pao ase. . . Kai telika kateliksa stin filia xe xe...

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν ήταν και τσάμπα όμως! 10 ευρά νομίζω είσοδος

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν ήταν και τσάμπα όμως! 10 ευρά νομίζω είσοδος


 Τότε ούτε με σφαίρες δεν θα έμπαινα...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Δεν ήταν και τσάμπα όμως! 10 ευρά νομίζω είσοδος


Enas filos m pezi stin omoda kai me ixe pi oti einai 25 euro to atomo.Ala Den ksero an poulouse kai i NEL apo tin plebratis prosklisis pou den nomizo.. :Razz:  Ala ama kseri kapoios ta katatopoia opos i perisoteri NELITES K oxi mono mpenis kai tsampa!!!!xe xe..

----------


## giorgos....

το Μυτιλήνη στον Πειραιά το βράδυ της απεργίας 24-2-2010. Για όλους τους νελίτες και τους φίλους της Μυτιληνάρας..

----------


## Giovanaut

> το Μυτιλήνη στον Πειραιά το βράδυ της απεργίας 24-2-2010. Για όλους τους νελίτες και τους φίλους της Μυτιληνάρας..


Σ' ευχαριστουμε, για την ως συνηθως, αψογη νυχτερινη σου...!!!

----------


## Fido

Μεγάλη αδυναμία έχω σ αυτό το βαπόρι...τόσο για την αξιοπλοϊα του, όσο για την αξιοπιστία του, όσο και για το γεγονός ότι στέκει αγέρωχο παρόλα τα 36 του χρονάκια...Σεπτέμβριος 2008 αναχώρηση από Μυριλήνη...

Αγναντεύοντας απλά...αν και λίγο μέτρια η ανάλυση...

----------


## Thanasis89

¶φιξη Κνωσσός Παλάς... Σε όλους του Νελίτες και κυρίως Opelmanos, Giovanaut και stefanosp... 

DSC04073.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> ¶φιξη Κνωσσός Παλάς... Σε όλους του Νελίτες και κυρίως Opelmanos, Giovanaut και stefanosp...


Να εισαι καλα Θανο, ευχαριστω πολυ...!!!
Ανυπομονω να βγαλουμε καμια φωτο παρεα.... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

σε ευχαριστούμε θανάση,να αναφέρω ότι σήμερα το πρωί έφτασα στη μυτιλήνη με το πλοίο και μπορώ να πώ πως είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση μετά την επισκευή,ΠΑΜΕ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> σε ευχαριστούμε θανάση,να αναφέρω ότι σήμερα το πρωί έφτασα στη μυτιλήνη με το πλοίο και μπορώ να πώ πως είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση μετά την επισκευή,ΠΑΜΕ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ


 Εσωτερικά η αλλαγές που έγιναν στον ξενοδοχειακό ωραίες...???

----------


## vinman

*27 Νοεμβρίου στον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81656

----------


## giorgos....

η Μυτιληνάρα στη σημερινή της αναχώρηση..
P3310196.jpg
P3310210.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά Έκατακτη Είδηση !!!:Από αύριο 2 Απριλίου το πλοίο με την άφιξη του στο Πειραιά φεύγει εκτάκτως για την Ραφήνα οπού θα αντικατστήσει το Πηνελόπη Α λόγω μηχανικού προβλήματος στην δεξια κύρια μηχανή ! :Cool: 
Οπλίστε μηχανές !!!

----------


## Karolos

> Παιδιά Έκατακτη Είδηση !!!:Από αύριο 2 Απριλίου το πλοίο με την άφιξη του στο Πειραιά φεύγει εκτάκτως για την Ραφήνα οπού θα αντικατστήσει το Πηνελόπη Α λόγω μηχανικού προβλήματος στην δεξια κύρια μηχανή !
> Οπλίστε μηχανές !!!


Είσαι και παιχνιδιάρης λοιπόν.

----------


## vinman

*..μπαίνοντας σήμερα στον Πειραιά...!
Για τους φίλους douzoune,opelmanos,Dimitris T,Thanasis89!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82497

----------


## DimitrisT

¶λλη μια φανταστική (όπως όλες) φωτογραφία από τον φίλο vinman .Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω.Αφιερωμένη και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
Χίος 30/1......
DSCF4196.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...για τους φίλους Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,opelmanos,Dimitris T,Akis Dionisis!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82693

----------


## nikosnasia

3 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 2010 ΑΠΌ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
DSCN5776.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Χρήστος Ανέστη!

mytilene.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Μανούβρα τη Μεγάλη Πέμπτη στον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83132

----------


## vinman

*Συνέχεια της μανούβρας του στον Πειραιά την Μ.Πέμπτη!
Για τους φίλους douzoune,opelmanos,Dimitris T,Thanasis89!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83704

----------


## nikosnasia

Ο Καπτα Ζαφείρης με τον γιό μου κατάπλωρα στο Μυτιλήνη όταν ακόμη είχε σκαλάκια για την πρόσβαση στο σημείο αυτό. ΄Ετος 1995.
Pict1995139.jpg

----------


## DMK

Ax και να ήμουν μέσα εκείνη τη Μ. Πέμπτη.... :Sad:

----------


## douzoune

Χθεσινή αναχώρηση της αρχόντισσας για όλους τους Νελίτες (ειδικά για αυτόν που ήταν στον ντόκο  :Wink:  ) , για τους φίλους Leo, vinman, dokimakos21, Trakman, Thanasis89, opelmanos, Nikos_V, Akis_Dionysis, Nissos Mykonos και όλους τους φίλους που πιθανόν να ξέχασα!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84519

----------


## vinman

*Ευχαριστώ φίλε douzoune!!
Για σένα αλλά και για τους φίλους Dimitris T,opelmanos,Thanasis89,Sylver23!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84521

----------


## Nikos_V

> Χθεσινή αναχώρηση της αρχόντισσας για όλους τους Νελίτες (ειδικά για αυτόν που ήταν στον ντόκο  ) , για τους φίλους Leo, vinman, dokimakos21, Trakman, Thanasis89, opelmanos, Nikos_V, Akis_Dionysis, Nissos Mykonos και όλους τους φίλους που πιθανόν να ξέχασα!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84519


Ευχαριστω πολυ douzoune :Very Happy: 
Σε ολους οσους αναεφερες παραπανω και ακομη στους MYTILENE,nikosnasia,Apostolos.......
Αφιξη στην Μυτιληνη.

P8290696.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Ευχαριστώ φίλε douzoune!!
> Για σένα αλλά και για τους φίλους Dimitris T,opelmanos,Thanasis89,Sylver23!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84521


ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ - ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!!!
ΜΗΝ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΝΕΤΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΗ VINMAN!!

Κίνδυνος να σας επιστρέψει την αφιέρωση με ΒΟΜΒΕΣ !!!!! :Very Happy: 

Δεν σχολιάζω την φωτό!!!

----------


## douzoune

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ - ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!!!
> ΜΗΝ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΝΕΤΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΗ VINMAN!!
> 
> Κίνδυνος να σας επιστρέψει την αφιέρωση με ΒΟΜΒΕΣ !!!!!
> 
> Δεν σχολιάζω την φωτό!!!


Μην τον προκαλείς!!! Θα ρίξει καμία από αυτές τις αξημέρωτες που έχει και θα τρέχουμε.... :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου.Φίλε Μανώλη άψογη φωτογραφία (όπως όλες εξάλου). Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση,να σαι καλά.
30/1 Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF4191.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους vinman,douzoune,Nikos V και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## nikosnasia

Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗΣ  ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ douzoune ΑΠΌ ΤΗΝ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ.
DSCN6009.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για τους Nikos_V,douzoune,opelmanos,Dimitris T,BULKERMAN,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84567

----------


## sylver23

Πολύ ανεβασμένο το βλέπω το θέμα του Μυτιλήνη.

Στις 8 Απρίλη αναχώρησα απο Χίο με το Μυτιλήνη με άδεια απο τον Ε.Σ.
Ειχα να ταξιδέψω με αυτό απο το 97 αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Πολλά είχα ακούσει στο φόρουμ για την κατάσταση του πλοίου.
Θα μεταφέρω με λίγα λόγια την κατάσταση που το βρήκα εγώ.
Δεν είδα ιδιαίτερες αλλαγές στο ξενοδοχειακό.Ηταν ομως σε άριστη κατάσταση και αυτό με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα.
Τα σαλόνια ,η καμπίνα καθώς και ολοι οι εξωτερικοι χώροι ήταν πεντακάθαροι και περιποιημένοι.

P4081055.jpg

P4081067.jpg

Χαρηκα την μπαλκονάρα κάτω απο την γέφυρα και στην αναχώρηση μας απο την Χίο αλλά και στην άφιξή μας στον Πειραιά,κάτι που δυστυχώς όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί δεν προβλέπεται στα νέα πλοία
P4081039.jpg

P4091088.jpg

P4091105.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Καλημέρα στους φίλους douzoune,opelmanos,Dimitris T,Sylver23,nikosnasia!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84646

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καλημέρα και από εμένα στους φίλους Sylver23,Vinman,Douzoune,Giovanaut,nikosnasia,opel  manos και Dimitris T.
*P7240316.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> ΔΕΝ ΕΔΩΣΕΣ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ΝΑ ΒΑΦΕΙ ΑΣΠΡΟ. ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΕ ΠΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ LIFTING ΔΕΝ ΚΡΑΤΑ.


Mόνο από απόσταση θέλω να το βλέπω και από φωτογραφίες .Για να μπώ μέσα άσε..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

Γιατί βρε Μάνο τί σε χαλάει στο να μπεις μέσα?

----------


## opelmanos

> Γιατί βρε Μάνο τί σε χαλάει στο να μπεις μέσα?


 Γενικώς φίλε Σιλβέστρο έχω πολύ άσχημες αναμνήσεις από αυτό το πλοίο και σαν επιβάτης και σαν πλήρωμα.Μόνο την μυρουδιά του να μυρίσω ΝΙΏΘΩ οτί κάτι θα γίνει, και επίσης όποτε είναι να ταξιδέψω αναγκαστικά με αυτό  στραβώνω πολύ άσχημα και λέω:*ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ.*

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΝΟ.ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΥΡΙΖΕΙ.ΣΟΥ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ  15 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ .31/12/1995.
Pict1995053.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Μυτιλήνη σε είσοδό του στο μεγάλο λιμένα ! Στην παρεούλα που όλο και μεγαλώνει και στους opelmanos, douzoune και Nikos_V...

DSC06156.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...''η παρέα'' σε ευχαριστεί και ανταποδίδει θάνο..*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84789

----------


## MYTILENE

> ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΝΟ.ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΥΡΙΖΕΙ.ΣΟΥ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ 15 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ .31/12/1995.
> Pict1995053.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ προσωπικά για τη φώτο!!!Τότε που η Μυτιλήνη και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφα από τώρα.... :Wink: !!!!ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## opelmanos

> ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΝΟ.ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΥΡΙΖΕΙ.ΣΟΥ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ 15 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ .31/12/1995.
> Pict1995053.jpg


Με το πλήρωμα είχα πρόβλημα και την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά κάποιων εκεί μέσα που νομίζαν οτί είχαν πιάσει τον Παπά απο τα γένια,και όταν λέω με ενοχλεί η μυρωδιά του δεν ενοοώ οτί είναι βρώμικο αλλά αυτό την μυρουδιά που μου θυμίζει τις καταστάσεις. Με το πλοίο τι να έχω ρε παιδιά?Εντάξει μπορεί να μην είναι το αγαπημένο μου αλλά μου αρέσει σαν κατασκευή δεν σημαίνει οτί το μισώ αλλά όπως και να χει οι αναμνήσεις δεν ξεχνιούνται εύκολα .
Υ.Γ Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν πας να δουλέψεις σε πλοίο θα πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος να αντιμετωπίσεις και τους δύσκολους ανθρώπους που έχουν μέσα. Ιδικά όταν πας χαμηλόβαθμος και για να κάνεις αρπαχτές...

----------


## sylver23

Για τα νυχτοπούλια της παρέας του skype....

P3230730.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...για τον Sylver23 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84965

----------


## Leo

Ότι μπορούσα καλύτερο για τον douzoune  :Wink: . Σήμερα είχε αρκετό κόσμο και αυτό είανι ηλίου φαηνότερο.

DSCN5997myti.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Η αρχόντισσα βγαίνει κούκλα ανεξαρτήτως καιρού, απόστασης κλπ κλπ.... :Very Happy:    Αχ και να 'μασταν μέσα να την ταξιδεύαμε!!! Να σαι καλά captain!!!

----------


## Stylianos

άψογες όλες οι photo σας! ωρίστε λοιπόν και μερικές πανω απο το Blue Star Paros,αφιερωμένες στους φίλους:douzoune,Leo,MYTILENE,Vinman,sylver23,Apost  olos και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Very Happy:

----------


## zozef

Να του χαρισουμε και σε αυτο μια βραδινη στο Πειραια του αξιζει!
NEA 085NA.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Dimitris T,opelmanos,douzoune,Zozef!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86874

----------


## Nikos_V

Δεν σας προλαβαινω......
Απιθανες φωτο οπως παντα :Very Happy: 
Για τους λατρεις του πλοιου.....

P8290703.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για ολους ανεξαιρετως τους Νελιτες αλλα και οσους αγαπουν το υπεροχο σκαρι της..

----------


## opelmanos

Σε λίγη ώρα το πλοίο θα περάσει από το Δίσβατο!Όποιος Τηνιακός μπορεί ας κάνει μια βόλτα να μας δώσει μια διαφορετική και σπάνια φωτό !!Καλημέρα σε όλους

----------


## Leo

> Σε λίγη ώρα το πλοίο θα περάσει από το Δίσβατο!Όποιος Τηνιακός μπορεί ας κάνει μια βόλτα να μας δώσει μια διαφορετική και σπάνια φωτό !!Καλημέρα σε όλους


Μάνο, η λέξη δίσβατο για το στενό έχει προέκταση και στην χερσαία πλευρά της Τήνου, που βρίσκεται 45 χιλιόμετρα από την πόλη (τα τελευταία 5 *Δίσβατα*), ενώ ο dokimakos21 βρίσκεται στην Αθήνα. Μακάρι να είμουν στην Τήνο, δεν θα το έχανα... Αλλά βλέπεις ....:|

----------


## opelmanos

> Μάνο, η λέξη δίσβατο για το στενό έχει προέκταση και στην χερσαία πλευρά της Τήνου, που βρίσκεται 45 χιλιόμετρα από την πόλη (τα τελευταία 5 *Δίσβατα*), ενώ ο dokimakos21 βρίσκεται στην Αθήνα. Μακάρι να είμουν στην Τήνο, δεν θα το έχανα... Αλλά βλέπεις ....:|


Καταλαβαίνω !!Δεν πειράζει κάποια άλλη φορά τότε  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Μακαρι να ημουν στην Τηνο...!Δεν 8α αφηνα κανεναν παραπονεμενο...!!*
*Παρ ολα αυτα για εσας η παρακατω φωτογραφια...!!*
PC081607.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Μυτιλήνη στο Πειραιά...Για τους φίλους Vinman,Dimitris T,opelmanos,Dokimakos21,Nikos_V και douzoune..!*
P7240318.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις σας,να είστε καλά.
Το Μυτιλήνη λίγο  πριν μπει στο λιμάνι της Χίου (15.15).Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους vinman,Nissos Mykonos,opelmanos,dokimakos21,douzoune,Leo και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSCF4275.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Σύμφωνα με το ais αλλά και με το ΥΕΝ το Μυτιλήνη σήμερα θα πιάσει Τήνο στο δρομολόγιό του γιά Χίο-Μυτιλήνη!

Χωρίς τίτλο.png

----------


## sg3

αν μπορει ας το κρατησει το δρομολογιο αυτο: τηνο χιο μυτιληνη
ενα συμβατικο απογευματινο το χρειαζεται η τηνος!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

τελικα το πλοιο επιασε στην τηνο ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον πλοιαρχο γιατι ο καιρος ειναι 7 μποφορ και μερικες βραδινες εικονες 

P4290143.JPG

P4290154.JPG

P4290158.JPG

P4290162.JPG

P4290179.JPG

----------


## polykas

Eυχαριστούμε φίλε Λάκη.Μοναδικός... :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> τελικα το πλοιο επιασε στην τηνο ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον πλοιαρχο γιατι ο καιρος ειναι 7 μποφορ και μερικες βραδινες εικονες 
> 
> P4290143.JPG
> 
> P4290154.JPG
> 
> P4290158.JPG
> 
> P4290162.JPG
> ...


 Μπραβο στον πλοιαρχο. Κακες συνθηκες, ασυνηθηστο λιμανι.
Σε ευχαριστουμε Σκορπιε.

----------


## opelmanos

> τελικα το πλοιο επιασε στην τηνο ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον πλοιαρχο γιατι ο καιρος ειναι 7 μποφορ και μερικες βραδινες εικονες 
> 
> P4290143.JPG
> 
> P4290154.JPG
> 
> P4290158.JPG
> 
> P4290162.JPG
> ...


 Kαλά είναι απίστευτο αυτό που βλέπω και μάλιστα τέτοια ώρα !!!Χτες ήμουν στεναχωρημένος που δεν μπόρεσε να το βγάλει κανείς από το Δίσβατο και σήμερα το βλέπω στην Τήνο.Φίλε Σκορπιέ ένα μπράβο είναι λίγο .Αλήθεια γιατί προσέγγισε την το νησί?

----------


## Rocinante

Το απιστευτο ειναι οτι λογω των καιρικων συνθηκων ακολουθει μια σπανια πορεια που αν ηταν ημερα πραγματικα θα ηταν απολαυση να το βλεπεις να περνα τα νοτια παραλια Τηνου Ανδρου.

----------


## opelmanos

To παράξενο τώρα είναι οτί έχει πορεία πρός ¶νδρο.Καλά αν ποιάσει και εκεί θα είναι κάτι το ανεπανάληπτο !!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

για εκδρομη στην χιο και μερικες φωτο ακομα.

P4290188.JPG

P4290190.JPG

P4290194.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Aπίθανες όλες φίλε ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ. Μπράβο :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> τελικα το πλοιο επιασε στην τηνο ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον πλοιαρχο γιατι ο καιρος ειναι 7 μποφορ και μερικες βραδινες εικονες 
> 
> P4290143.JPG
> 
> P4290154.JPG
> 
> P4290158.JPG
> 
> P4290162.JPG
> ...


Σ' ευχαριστουμε για το μοναδικο ντοκουμεντο....!!!
Μια το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη Συρο και μια το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στην Τηνο...

ΑΝΕΚ vs ΝΕΛ
***1~1***

 :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vinman

*Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87455

----------


## DimitrisT

27/4Το  Μυτιλήνη εν πλω για Χίο........
DSCF4270.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## Ergis

σε ενα βιντεακι στο ιντερνετ ειδα το βαπορι το 1995 αραγμενο στην θεση που αραζει σημερα το highspeed 5 και φρικαρα.εκανε χιο-μυτηληνη απο εκεινη την θεση η ηταν σε καποια αλλη γραμμη

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Γιώργο δεν νομίζω να έκανε άλλη γραμμή καθώς από ένα φορτηγό που φορτώνει κάτι έγραφε για ούζο μυτυλίνης πάνω lol

----------


## opelmanos

> σε ενα βιντεακι στο ιντερνετ ειδα το βαπορι το 1995 αραγμενο στην θεση που αραζει σημερα το highspeed 5 και φρικαρα.εκανε χιο-μυτηληνη απο εκεινη την θεση η ηταν σε καποια αλλη γραμμη


Aυτές ήταν εποχές πραγματικές .Να πηγαίνεις  στον Πειραιά και να μην χόρτενες να βλέπεις διαμάντια.Όχι σαν σήμερα που ζούμε μια αηδεία και κοντεύουμε να πάμε στο ψυχιατρείο από την κατάθλιψη.
Ευχαριστούμε ρε Γιωργάρα που το ανέβασες .Ευτυχώς που κάποιος το τράβηξε και αυτό το βίντεο για να χαρούμε λίγο μέσα στην πίκρα που ζούμε :Mad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> σε ενα βιντεακι στο ιντερνετ ειδα το βαπορι το 1995 αραγμενο στην θεση που αραζει σημερα το highspeed 5 και φρικαρα.εκανε χιο-μυτηληνη απο εκεινη την θεση η ηταν σε καποια αλλη γραμμη


Tα μυτιληνια πλοια εφυγαν απο αυτην την θεση την ανοιξη του 1996 και μεταφερθηκαν εκει που ειναι σημερα.Συμφωνα με τα αιολικα νεα της εποχης εκεινης ελεγαν οτι ο καπτα μακης τα εβαλε < μεσον> για να φυγουν, γιατι τοτε ειχε δρομολογησει το ροδανθη παροναξια και ηθελε να ειναι κοντα στον ηλεκτρικο.
Βεβαια το ροδανθη εκατσε μια σεζον παροναξια και τα μυτιληνια εμειναν εκει που ειναι και σημερα.Νομιζω οτι αυτο εγινε για να εξυπηρετηθουν καλυτερα τα φορτηγα αφου εκει που ειναι τωρα υπαρχει αρκετος χωρος για αυτα

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-Σημερινη αναχωριση...!*
*Για ολους εσας...!*
P5121325.jpg

----------


## samichri

> *ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-Σημερινη αναχωριση...!*
> *Για ολους εσας...!*
> P5121325.jpg


Εσύ από το κόκκινο και εγώ σε βιντεοσκοπούσα από το πλοίο.....
Δες το βίντεο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu-3uuxStKA

και τέλος η άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη, με συνάντηση και χαιρετισμό της ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ με τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ, όπως φαίνεται στο ακόλουθο βίντεο.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIrUOKrr56U  (βέβαια είναι λίγο ενοχλητικός ο αέρας λίγο πριν μπεί το πλοίο στο λιμάνι).

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-Σημερα λιγο εξω απο τον Πειραια*
*Για ολους του λατρες του πλοιου...!*
P5241674.jpg

----------


## gasim

Tο καλοκαίρι του 2004.  Επιτέλους, ξανά στο νησί, και μια κατάπλωρη από το σήμα κατατεθέν του νησιού και της ΝΕΛ.

Harbour 19.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Tο καλοκαίρι του 2004. Επιτέλους, ξανά στο νησί, και μια κατάπλωρη από το σήμα κατατεθέν του νησιού και της ΝΕΛ.
> 
> Harbour 19.jpg


 Μήπως έιναι το 2006?Γιατί το 2004 φορούσε τα LG απ'ότι θυμάμαι καλά!

----------


## gasim

Στη φωτό φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν φορούσε τίποτε, ούτε και ο Ταξίαρχος.   Το αρχείο μου  (ΕΧΙF data) λέει 15-6-2004.

Μήπως ήταν μόλις την ξεβγάλανε από το ΝΕL για να της περάσουνε τα απαίσια LG?  

Harbour 20.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Στη φωτό φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν φορούσε τίποτε, ούτε και ο Ταξίαρχος. Το αρχείο μου (ΕΧΙF data) λέει 15-6-2004.
> 
> Μήπως ήταν μόλις την ξεβγάλανε από το ΝΕL για να της περάσουνε τα απαίσια LG? 
> 
> Harbour 20.jpg


 Είσαι απίστευτος !!!Μάλλον το πέτυχες σε εκείνη την φάση ευχαριστούμε για όλα ότι ανέβασες !

----------


## gasim

Σπάνια έχει κανείς συναίσθηση της αξίας μιας φωτογραφίας την ώρα που την τραβά.  Από τότε, λοιπόν (2004) δεν έχω ξαναμπεί στο Μυτιλήνη, ενώ μέχρι τότε το θεωρούσα δεδομένο ότι αυτό θα γινόταν συχνά.
Οι καιροί αλλάζουν.

Mytilini Ferry 15.jpg

----------


## gasim

Σουρουπιάζει, άλλος για Χίο τράβηξε πήγε, και ο ήλιος μου δίνει το φως που θέλω για τη φωτογραφία.

Mytilini Ferry 18.jpg

----------


## gasim

Η σπάνια αυτή συνάντηση έγινε το Μάρτιο του 2004, παραμονές εκλογών.  Το μόνο που λείπει είναι το Ταξιάρχης, από το deck του οποίου έβγαλα τη φωτο προερχόμενος από Θεσσαλονίκη.

First View 45 copy.jpg

----------


## gasim

...και η συνέχεια...

First View 57 copy.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Ρεσιτάλ απίστευτων φωτογραφιών από τον φίλο gasim στα θέματα της ΝΕΛ!!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!

----------


## STRATHGOS

:shock:

DSC00175.jpg
DSC00176.jpg
DSC00177.jpg 
DSC00181.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

με πορεία για Χίο και φόντο το καραντάγ=μαυρο βουνό της Τουρκίας 
DSCN1597.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Μεγαλα κεφια απο ολους, τις τελευταιες ημερες....!!!
Να ειστε ολοι καλα...!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Μόνο κέφια???

mytilini.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτη ειναι μια σοβαρη φωτο φιλε Αποστολε!

----------


## captain

> Μόνο κέφια???
> 
> mytilini.jpg


Από τις φωτογραφίες που θέλεις οπωσδήποτε κάτι να πείς...απλά δεν έχεις...
...Πανέμορφη και ιδιαίτερη λήψη...

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ ένα μικρό φωτογραφικό "λιθαράκι" στο θέμα:







(Αφιερωμένες στους ΝΕΛίτες του φόρουμ)

----------


## vinman

*Aναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά πριν λίγες ώρες..!!
Για τους φίλους Dimitris T,opelmanos,douzoune,Akis dionisis,Giovanaut,
Sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93229

----------


## Karolos

> Μόνο κέφια???
> 
> mytilini.jpg


_Απόστολε είναι ¶πιαστη και πραγματική φωτογραφία. Να είσαι πάντα καλά._

----------


## Karolos

> *Aναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά πριν λίγες ώρες..!!
> Για τους φίλους Dimitris T,opelmanos,douzoune,Akis dionisis,Giovanaut,
> Sylver23!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93229


_Εσύ πάλι φίλε μου αμολάς κάτι ρουκέτες, και άντε να δούμε από που θα φυλαχτούμε._

----------


## douzoune

Αν και ο ελεύθερος χρόνος είναι ελάχιστος αυτές τις μέρες λόγω εξεταστικής μια εξαίρεση για την λατρεία μου θα την κάνω...!!!  :Very Happy: 

Αναχωρώντας από την Μυτιλήνη...

Για τους φίλους Apostolos, Leo, vinman, Κάρολος, Giovanaut, Akis Dionysis, MYTILENE, stefanosp, opelmanos και όλους τους Νελίτες!  :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93291

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ douzoune, κάτι αντίστοιχο για σένα από τον Πειραιά και τον απόπλου του πλοίου στις 28 Μαΐου.

DSCN7976myt.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> *Aναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά πριν λίγες ώρες..!!*
> *Για τους φίλους Dimitris T,opelmanos,douzoune,Akis dionisis,Giovanaut,*
> *Sylver23!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93229


Θέλω να μου μάθεις και εμένα να βγάζω τέτοιες φωτογραφίες:mrgreen:
Υ.Γ Δημήτρη και Λεό ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωση!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Φοβερές φώτος.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε για τις ομορφες φωτο ολων σας και για τις αφιερωσεις σας...!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

26 Μαρτίου 2000.
Pict2000163.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> 26 Μαρτίου 2000.
> Pict2000163.jpg


Και ελεγα οτι καποιος ελειπε..... :Very Happy: 
Σ' ευχαριστουμε για ακομα μια φορα....!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή έξοδος της Βαπόρισας από το λιμάνι.Για όλους τους καλούς φίλους 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93577

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93578

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93579

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93580

----------


## opelmanos

ΕΓ-ΟΓ Μυτιλήνη ..Είσοδος στο λιμάνι 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93662

----------


## Apostolos

Τι θα γίνει θα μας τρελάνεις στις φώτο? Ελεος!

----------


## MYTILENE

Παράθεση:
Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Akis Dionisis*  
_Έλα συντηριτικέ εσύ.._
_Στις 05:30 τα ξημερώματα εκεί θα είναι....:razz:_

_@MYTILENE_
_Καλά ότι πεις εσύ.. Εγώ θα σου λέω ΝΑΙ..._

¶κης είσαι έτοιμος για καλοκαιρινές φωτογραφίσεις Σαββατόβραδα:wink:??????

----------


## Apostolos

Το πιάσατε το υπονοούμενο έτσι???

Όχι για να μη λέτε εσείς οι Βόριοι πως δεν σας τα έλεγα...
Θα τρώει τώρα τις μπουγάτσες ο Βασίλης ο Λοστρόμος  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το πιάσατε το υπονοούμενο έτσι???
> 
> Όχι για να μη λέτε εσείς οι Βόριοι πως δεν σας τα έλεγα...
> Θα τρώει τώρα τις μπουγάτσες ο Βασίλης ο Λοστρόμος


Μπαααα τον έχω σε δίαιτα αυτή τη περίοδο....

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν λέω ωραίες οι μπουγάτσες... Αχ τι θυμήθηκα τώρα... Τέλος πάντων δεν είναι της παρούσης... Αλλά την πληροφορία την βαριά δεν την μάθαμε... Τελικά ποιος ανέλαβε τα ηνία στην εταιρεία ;

Υ.Γ. Πάμε στο θέμα της...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Το πιάσατε το υπονοούμενο έτσι???
> 
> Όχι για να μη λέτε εσείς οι Βόριοι πως δεν σας τα έλεγα...
> Θα τρώει τώρα τις μπουγάτσες ο Βασίλης ο Λοστρόμος


Να τα, να τα....!!!!
Να πω οτι δεν τα λεγες.... :Very Happy: ...???
Ψεμα θα ειναι...!!!

Ρωτα μονο τον Βασιλη με κρεμα η τυρι...???

----------


## Νaval22

αντί να μιλάτε για τον βασίλη που ο άνθρωπος μπορεί και να μη θέλει να συζητιέται στο νετ,δεν μας λέτε και μας τι εννοείτε με τα τελευταία μυνήματα σας που πλησιάζουν σε δυσκολία κατανόησης επικαμπύλια ολοκληρώματα :Mad: 
αν είναι να γράφεται κάτι εδώ για το μέλλον της εταιρείας ας γράφεται ξεκάθαρα αλλιως υπάρχουν και τα chat

----------


## MYTILENE

> αντί να μιλάτε για τον βασίλη που ο άνθρωπος μπορεί και να μη θέλει να συζητιέται στο νετ,δεν μας λέτε και μας τι εννοείτε με τα τελευταία μυνήματα σας που πλησιάζουν σε δυσκολία κατανόησης επικαμπύλια ολοκληρώματα
> αν είναι να γράφεται κάτι εδώ για το μέλλον της εταιρείας ας γράφεται ξεκάθαρα αλλιως υπάρχουν και τα chat


 Αγριεμένο σε κόβω στρατιώτη...... :Wink: !!Για να στο σπάσουμε σε πενηνταράκια  να σου πώ οτι μάλλον το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα κάνει προέκταση για Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη μία φορά την εβδομάδα......!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Η απορια μου ειναι η εξης...
Θα παρει την αγονη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, η θα μπει με απλη ελευθερη δρομολογηση μονο για Καλοκαιρι...???

----------


## MYTILENE

> Η απορια μου ειναι η εξης...
> Θα παρει την αγονη του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, η θα μπει με απλη ελευθερη δρομολογηση μονο για Καλοκαιρι...???


 ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ μονο για Καλοκαιρι...ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ :Wink:

----------


## gasim

Φαντάζομαι ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα γίνει αφού δρομολογηθεί το European Express στην κανονική γραμμή, γιατί αλλιώς μειώνονται τα δρομολόγια της ΝΕΛ Χίο-Πειραιά...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Φαντάζομαι ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα γίνει αφού δρομολογηθεί το European Express στην κανονική γραμμή, γιατί αλλιώς μειώνονται τα δρομολόγια της ΝΕΛ Χίο-Πειραιά...


Καθολου, αν σκεφτεις οτι το πλοιο εχει διανυκτερευση Σαββατο στη Μυτιληνη....!!!!

Παντως αλλαγη δρομολογιου εχει αιτηθει και απο το ΣΑΣ και ειναι απο 17/07 εως 06/09....!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Για όλους τους Νελίτες !!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94403
Να ήξερα να κάνω και καμία ρύθμιση καλά θα ήταν!

----------


## vinman

*Παρασκευή μεσημέρι 18 Ιουνίου πάνω απο το Κνωσός Παλάς!
Για τους douzoune,Dimitris T,opelmanos,Giovanaut,BULKERMAN!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94463

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ - ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ / ΣΚΑΡΙ ΜΕ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crzcrFyMe-A

----------


## douzoune

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ - ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ / ΣΚΑΡΙ ΜΕ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crzcrFyMe-A


Δεν γίνεται να μην σχολιάσεις αυτά τα βίντεο!!!
Όταν ο άνθρωπος είναι καλλιτέχνης.... Συγχαρητήρια! Καταπληκτικό!

vinman και opelmanos σας ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις της κουκλάρας!

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστω για την ομορφη δουλεια και τις αφιερωσεις ολων σας...!!!

----------


## Leo

Κι εμείς ευχαρσιτούμε που ήρθε η Μυτιληνάρα στην Καβάλα κι εσύ δεν είσουνα εκεί να την φωτογραφίσεις  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Κι εμείς ευχαρσιτούμε που ήρθε η Μυτιληνάρα στην Καβάλα κι εσύ δεν είσουνα εκεί να την φωτογραφίσεις


Το Σαββατο ομως που μας ερχεται θα ειμαι στην Καβαλα και κατι μου λεει πως θα ξαναπερασει και θα σου εχω ενα ρεπορταζ ολο δικο σου καπτεν... :Very Happy: 

Αυτο που λεγαμε για το χρωμα το παρατηρησες...???

----------


## Νaval22

> *Παρασκευή μεσημέρι 18 Ιουνίου πάνω απο το Κνωσός Παλάς!
> Για τους douzoune,Dimitris T,opelmanos,Giovanaut,BULKERMAN!*


υπάρχει και καμιά πιο πλωριά?????

----------


## opelmanos

Για του φίλους ΜYTILENE STEFANOSP DOUZOUNE VINMAN
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94748

----------


## opelmanos

> υπάρχει και καμιά πιο πλωριά?????


 Φίλε Στέφανε δική σου 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94750

----------


## Orion_v

Αλλη μια. 

P8073100mt2.JPG

----------


## Fido

¶υτό το βαπόρι ότι και να φορέσει τελικά κουκλι είναι τέλος.
Πάντως με τν παρούσα φορεσιά μοιάζει κάπως πιο..ομοιογενές. Φταίνε οι τσιμινιέρες που είναι το ίδιο χρώμα πλεον με το υπόλοιπο καράβι(αν ξεχωρίζω καλά) ; φταίει η απόχρωση του μπλέ;πάντως τώρα μοιάζει πολύ πολύ καλύτερο.

----------


## Νaval22

> Φίλε Στέφανε δική σου


ωραίος thanks,την προηγούμενη φώτο απο πού τη τράβηξες?

----------


## Trakman

Ένα πραγματικά πανέμορφο σκαρί έξω από τον Πειραιά...
Για τους φίλους douzoune, MYTILENE, stefanosp

Trakakis_P6232393.jpg
Trakakis_P6232433.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Trakman  η δευτερη φωτο  ειναι... ταξιδι στο ονειρο.  Απιθανη!

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Trakman και οι δύο απλά ........ υπέροχες. Ευχαριστούμε :Razz:

----------


## captain

Υ - Π - Ε - Ρ - Ο - Χ - Ε - Σ   

απλά... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Mυτιληνη ...το καλοκαίρι του 2006
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94846

----------


## opelmanos

Φόρτωση στον Πειραιά το 2007
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94847

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ ομορφες φιλε Μανο με τα χρωματα που το προτιμω περισσοτερο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Πολυ ομορφες φιλε Μανο με τα χρωματα που το προτιμω περισσοτερο!!


 E δεν είσαι και ό μόνος πίστεψε με !!

----------


## Ergis

> Φόρτωση στον Πειραιά το 2007
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94847


το συνηθισα στα μπλε και τωρα μου κακοφανηκε.πραγματι,το ασπρο του πηγαινε πιο πολυ.....

----------


## polykas

Όντως μπλε είναι πιο αρχοντικό βαπόρι... :Very Happy: 
_
Χθεσινή αναχώρηση για τον φίλο Θεόφιλο..._

polykas 8787_7768766.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ευχαριστω φιλε Polykas αξιζε η αναμονη...να'σαι καλα

----------


## douzoune

Αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη 22-6-2010

Για όλους τους φίλους της αρχόντισσας!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95269

----------


## nikos_kos

χωρις να θελω να προκαλεσω κανενα πιστευω πως η μετασκευη του ροδανθη ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφη

----------


## opelmanos

> χωρις να θελω να προκαλεσω κανενα πιστευω πως η μετασκευη του ροδανθη ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφη


Και εμένα η Ροδάνθη μου αρέσει περισσότερο !!Απόψεις είναι αυτές γιατί να προκαλέσεις  ο καθένας με τις συμπάθειες του :Wink:

----------


## raflucgr

Mytilene maneuvering in the early morning light in Piraeus on 19/08/2010.

IMG_2039.jpg

----------


## dimitris!

Κούκλα, απλά κούκλα ρε γαμώτο.. Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει και αυτό το βαπόρι για την ΝΕΛ.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

κουκλα;;;;αν ηταν μια κουκλα στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια...αυτη ηταν Η ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ......αυτο το μοναδικο πλοιο με την μοναδικη ιστορια....οσο για το μυτιληνη.....αρκει να σου πω να βρεισ φωτο απο το μηχανοστασιο να δεις τι επικρατει.........
Δε σου κανω το πονηρο αλλα ετσι ειναι.........

----------


## zozef

Η φωτογραφια τραβηχτηκε το διαστιμα που εκανε τις συντηρησεις στον Πειραια
NEA 118NA.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Aλλαγή πορείας ΕΚΤΑΚΤΩΣ -ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ- του πλοίο,αυτή τη στιγμή μπαίνει στο Λαύριο.

----------


## murzazeal

> Aλλαγή πορείας ΕΚΤΑΚΤΩΣ -ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ- του πλοίο,αυτή τη στιγμή μπαίνει στο Λαύριο.


Κάτι ακούστηκε ότι χτύπησε ο Ύπαρχος ξέρει κανείς κάτι ;

----------


## mitilinios

> Κάτι ακούστηκε ότι χτύπησε ο Ύπαρχος ξέρει κανείς κάτι ;



_Στον λιμένα Λαυρίου, κατέπλευσε χθες το βράδυ, κατά παρέκκλιση δρομολογίου το Ε/Γ Ο/Γ «ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ» Ν. Χίου 362, το οποίο είχε αποπλεύσει από Πειραιά για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη, προκειμένου αποβιβάσει τον Ύπαρχο του πλοίου, ο οποίος είχε τραυματιστεί από κάβο στην αριστερή κνήμη κατά την διάρκεια απόδεσης του πλοίου στο λιμένα Πειραιά.
Ο τραυματίας, αποβιβάστηκε στις 21:30 και διεκομίσθη με ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ στο Νοσοκομείο «ΕΡΥΘΡΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ», για περαιτέρω ιατρικές εξετάσεις, ενώ το πλοίο απέπλευσε στις 22:20 με προορισμό την Χίο.

ΠΗΓΗ: ΥΕΝ
_

----------


## taxiarhis

Απο 11/7 ξεκιναει και τα δρομολογια του απο ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.

----------


## Leo

Περαστικά στον Ύπαρχο και γρήγορη ανάρρρωση, ο απόλους της 28 Μαΐου.
Για τον douzoune (εις ανταπόδοση)  :Wink: 

DSCN7957mytilene.jpg

----------


## gnikles

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΙΕΤΑΙ!!! :Razz: 
P6300131.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΙΕΤΑΙ!!!
> P6300131.JPG


 Ti να τα κάνω ρε φίλε εγώ αυτά??

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δέχτηκα απειλές από κάποιο μέλος, 
όνοματα δεν λέμε και δεν θίγουμε καταστάσεις, [*douzoune*, λέγεται :mrgreen:] πως αν δεν πάω να τη φωτογραφίσω να μην ξαναπατήσω το πόδι μου στην Μυτιλήνη...

Είσοδος - Μανούβρα - δέσιμο στο Γ κα ξεκούραση μέχρι τις 01:00







Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τέλος ξεκούρασης - Λύσιμο Κάβων - 3 Κορναρίσματα - Mπούλο για Λήμνο, Μυτιλήνη, Χίο και Πειραιά!!!







Για πρώτο δρομολόγιο δεν τα πήγαμε και τόσο καλά μιας και την πελατεία της την έφαγε το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ και ο ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑΣ!!!
Πήρε περίπου 5 (ξεχασμένες) νταλίκες, κάτι ξεχασμένα οχήματα και 150 κεφάλια!!!
Αυτά...

----------


## MYTILENE

Τελικά το φωτογράφησες ε?Όταν σου έλεγα οτι εσύ θα τη βγάζεις και τα Σαββατόβραδα στο λιμάνι δε μ'άκουγες:mrgreen: :Wink: :mrgreen:!!!!Για πρώτο δρομολόγια πάλι καλά πήγε..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!

----------


## opelmanos

To θέμα είναι τι θα πάρει ο Θεόφιλος που θα ανέβει και αυτός αφού το Μυτιλήνη και το Λισσός πήραν όλη την κίνηση των προηγούμενων ημερών...Για να δούμε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ¶κη σε ευχαριστούμε για ακόμη μια φορά για την ανταπόκριση από την συμπερωτεύουσα!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> To θέμα είναι τι θα πάρει ο Θεόφιλος που θα ανέβει και αυτός αφού το Μυτιλήνη και το Λισσός πήραν όλη την κίνηση των προηγούμενων ημερών...Για να δούμε. ¶κη σε ευχαριστούμε για ακόμη μια φορά για την ανταπόκριση από την συμπερωτεύουσα!!


O Θεόφιλος θα πάρει μόνο για Σάμο κανένα φορτηγό ή όχημα...
Επιβάτες θα πάρει για παντού..




> Τελικά το φωτογράφησες ε?Όταν σου έλεγα οτι εσύ θα τη βγάζεις και τα  Σαββατόβραδα στο λιμάνι δε μ'άκουγες:mrgreen::wink:!!!!Για πρώτο  δρομολόγια πάλι καλά πήγε.....!!!!


Έτυχε μωρέ επειδή δεν έφυγα εκτός...:mrgreen:

----------


## Giovanaut

O ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα φυγει με πληροτητες τη Δευτερα οπως συνηθιζει...!!!

Αλλο το επιβατικο κοινο της δευτερας που ξερει το δρομολογιο, επισης τη Δευτερα ερχονται οι μεταφορικες και τα φρουταδικα το πρωι, γεμιζουν και φευγουν το απογευμα, δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα...!!!

Εμφανεστατη η μικρη ανακαινιση στους εσωτερικους χωρους του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ...!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Mυτιληνη*..._Η Αρχοντισσα ντυμενη στα λευκα_...

_01mytilene.jpg_ 
_Για τον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτά ειναι... Ασε να βάζουν 500 φώτο οι άλλοι, πετάει μία ο TSS APOLLON και μας τεζάρει!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Αυτά ειναι... Ασε να βάζουν 500 φώτο οι άλλοι, πετάει μία ο TSS APOLLON και μας τεζάρει!


Tσ τσ τσ... Κακίες....:-P

----------


## douzoune

> Έτυχε μωρέ επειδή δεν έφυγα εκτός...:mrgreen:


¶σε τα έτυχε κλπ κλπ.
Για να μην φύγεις εσύ με *τρένο*  εκτός.... πως και πως έκανες να ξαναδείς την κουκλάρα! :Very Happy:  
Ευχαριστώ! Να σαι καλά!  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris!

¶κουσα κάτι για μικρή εσωτερική ανακαίνιση για πέιτε μας λεπτομερειες ρε παιδιά...

----------


## opelmanos

> ¶κουσα κάτι για μικρή εσωτερική ανακαίνιση για πέιτε μας λεπτομερειες ρε παιδιά...


 E μην φανταστείς πολλά πράγματα.Ένα φρεσκαρισματάκι στην Γ'θέση, κάποιες αλλαγές μοκετών σε κάποια σημεία τίποτα σημαντικό!

----------


## nikosnasia

Λίγο πριν αρχίσει το χθεσινό ταξίδι.
DSCN6150.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Για χαρη της γυρισα το Σαβ/κο στην ανυποφορη καλοκαιρινη Θεσσαλονικη...
Για ολους οσους τουτο το σκαρι φερνει αναμνησεις...!!!

DSC04495.JPG

DSC04506.JPG

DSC04518.JPG

DSC04525.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Βιρα και μωλα.......

DSC04527.JPG

DSC04529.JPG

DSC04533.JPG

DSC04540.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Για χαρη της γυρισα το Σαβ/κο στην ανυποφορη καλοκαιρινη Θεσσαλονικη...
> Για ολους οσους τουτο το σκαρι φερνει αναμνησεις...!!!
> 
> DSC04495.JPG
> 
> DSC04506.JPG
> 
> DSC04518.JPG
> 
> DSC04525.JPG


Kαλά και τί αναμνήσεις όμως, τσακίζουν κόκκαλα.... σε καμιά ώρα θα πάω να το επισκευτώ και εγώ!
Γιάννη τρίποδα οπωσδήποτε

----------


## erenShip

πόσες συνολικές καμπίνες έχει το μυτιλήνη?

----------


## Trakman

Για τους douzoune και Akis Dionisis!

Trakakis_P7092630.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

> Για τους douzoune και Akis Dionisis!
> 
> Trakakis_P7092630.jpg


 :shock::shock::shock: ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ...

----------


## douzoune

Ζωγραφιά!!! Να σαι καλά Γιώργο!!! Αρχόντισσα με τα όλα της!

----------


## Karolos

> Για τους douzoune και Akis Dionisis!
> 
> Trakakis_P7092630.jpg


_Η χρυσή απόλαυση......φίλε άψογη φωτογραφία._

----------


## opelmanos

O καθρέπτης του πλοίου σήμερα το απόγευμα!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97642

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Για τους douzoune και Akis Dionisis!
> 
> Trakakis_P7092630.jpg


Φοβερή φωτογραφία....
Να'σαι καλά Γιώργο.  :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

Τι σού κάνει όμως το photoshop ρε φίλε πραγματικά απίστευτα και εκπληκτικά αποτελέσματα!

----------


## Trakman

Τόσα ξέρεις τόσα λες...

----------


## opelmanos

> Τόσα ξέρεις τόσα λες...


 Ε δεν ε'ιμαι και τόσο άσχετος .Κακό είναι ??Όλοι κάνουμε παρεμβάσεις σε φωτό για να τις βελτιώσουμε είτε με τον α είτε με τον β τρόπο δεν κάνουμε κάτι το αντικανονικο

----------


## Karolos

> Τι σού κάνει όμως το photoshop ρε φίλε πραγματικά απίστευτα και εκπληκτικά αποτελέσματα!


_Mάνο μην βάζεις και στοίχημα....
_

----------


## gnikles

> Τι σού κάνει όμως το photoshop ρε φίλε πραγματικά απίστευτα και εκπληκτικά αποτελέσματα!


 Μάνο φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι  photoshop.Δύο όπλα μέγαλα έχει ο φίλος trakman:1 Eίναι μάγος της φωτοφραφίας 2 Έχει εργαλείο μηχανή!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Θα παρακαλέσω όλους τους φίλους να μείνουμε στο θέμα του Μυτιλήνη!
Πάμε παρακάτω!

----------


## Karolos

_Mε δρόμο πρός Πειραιά έξω από τις φλέβες, από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide._

0075.jpg

_Χαρισμένο στόν φίλο μου τον Μάνο._

----------


## fistikovoutiro

ο Καθρέπτης του βαπορίου σε καλοκαιρινά παιχνιδίσματα με τον ήλιο , απο το χθεσινό ταξίδι του λίγο πριν την Χίο......

----------


## Orion_v

> Ε δεν ε'ιμαι και τόσο άσχετος .Κακό είναι ??Όλοι κάνουμε παρεμβάσεις σε φωτό για να τις βελτιώσουμε είτε με τον α είτε με τον β τρόπο δεν κάνουμε κάτι το αντικανονικο


Θα μπορουσα να γραψω πολλα για το τι ειναι "κανονικο" και "αντικανονικο" , μαλλον εγραψα διαφορα αλλα ( καλυτερα που εγινε ) εχασα την απαντηση για τεχνικους λογους :roll:  
Το photoshop και καθε τετοιου ειδους προγραμμα ΔΕΝ θα φωτογραφισει για σενα , ΔΕΝ  θα επιλεξει το καδρο και ΔΕΝ θα νεταρει τον φακο , αν βγαλεις μια  "πατατα" θα παραμεινει " πατατα " σαν αποτελεσμα φωτογραφικο οτι και να κανεις απο θεμα επεξεργασιας , μια καλοχρωματισμενη καλογιαλισμενη  "πατατα " ισως  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Εκει ειναι η διαφορα !!! 

Συγνωμη Γιωργο ( Trakman) που επανηλθα στα εκτος θεματος ( αλλα δεν μπορουσα να το αποφυγω , κι ας μου εχει κοστισει σε "συμπαθειες " η ολη παρουσια μου , οποτε συμβαινει αυτο, και ο τροπος μου , my way  )

----------


## DeepBlue

Χθεσινή αναχώρηση.Για τους pantelis2009,nkr,vinman,dokimakos21,Trakman,Tasos@  @@,Κάρολος,T.S.S. APOLLON,polykas,ιθακη  :Wink:  P1040506.jpg

P1040507.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες DeepBlue!!!

----------


## Leo

Επειδή είναι εντελώς άκυρη η παρέμβαση opelmanos και η κακιούλα του όσον αφορά την φωτογραφία του Trakman, θα ήθελα να του πω ότι επικροτώ τις απόψεις των Κάρολος, gnikles, τα σταράτα λόγια του Orion_v και τις προσυπογράφω.

Είμουνα δίπλα του στο κατάστρωμα της τσιμινιέρας του ΒΣ2, όταν φωτογραφιζε την Μυτιληνάρα πάνω στον ήλιο. Όταν λοιπόν κάποιος κάνει κάτι καλό γιατί ασχολείται και ξέρει τη φωτογραφία, δεν μπορεί να του την λέμε, γιατί έχουμε τα νεύρα μας ή γιατί εμείς δεν τα καταφέρνουμε πολύ καλά. Μπορούμε απλά να αλλάξουμε σελίδα και να μην γινόμαστε εριστικοί και μυρικάζουμε "τάχα μου σαν βαθυγνώστες" λόγια άλλων που δεν στέκουνε. 

Απολαμβάνετε ότι στολίζει αυτό το φόρουμ σεμνά, αν μη τι άλλο για σεμνούς συμφορουμίτες όπως είναι ο Τράκμαν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

> Χθεσινή αναχώρηση.Για τους pantelis2009,nkr,vinman,dokimakos21,Trakman,Tasos@  @@,Κάρολος,T.S.S. APOLLON,polykas,ιθακη  P1040506.jpg
> 
> P1040507.jpg



_Ευχαριστώ πολύ, οι φωτογραφίες είναι πολύ όμορφες , να είσαι πάντα καλά._

----------


## sylver23

Ομορφη πλώρη και όμορφη πόλη

P4081035.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Ομορφη πλώρη και όμορφη πόλη
> 
> P4081035.jpg


... ή αλλιώς "έχω μπει στο κλαμπ της ΝΕΛ πια" !!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Πάρα πολύ όμορφη sylver!!! Σ'ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Το χει η μοιρα μου...
Και που να δεις που 12 αυγούστου μάλλον θα φύγω κατευθείαν με Θεοφιλο για Ικαρία

----------


## Thanasis89

Τα βασικά τα έχεις εκεί... Δεν έχεις λόγο να μην το κάνεις !  :Very Happy: 
Ωραίος Συλβέστρο...

----------


## opelmanos

> Επειδή είναι εντελώς άκυρη η παρέμβαση opelmanos και η κακιούλα του όσον αφορά την φωτογραφία του Trakman, θα ήθελα να του πω ότι επικροτώ τις απόψεις των Κάρολος, gnikles, τα σταράτα λόγια του Orion_v και τις προσυπογράφω.
> 
> Είμουνα δίπλα του στο κατάστρωμα της τσιμινιέρας του ΒΣ2, όταν φωτογραφιζε την Μυτιληνάρα πάνω στον ήλιο. Όταν λοιπόν κάποιος κάνει κάτι καλό γιατί ασχολείται και ξέρει τη φωτογραφία, δεν μπορεί να του την λέμε, γιατί έχουμε τα νεύρα μας ή γιατί εμείς δεν τα καταφέρνουμε πολύ καλά. Μπορούμε απλά να αλλάξουμε σελίδα και να μην γινόμαστε εριστικοί και μυρικάζουμε "τάχα μου σαν βαθυγνώστες" λόγια άλλων που δεν στέκουνε. 
> 
> Απολαμβάνετε ότι στολίζει αυτό το φόρουμ σεμνά, αν μη τι άλλο για σεμνούς συμφορουμίτες όπως είναι ο Τράκμαν.


To οτί σχολίασα κάτι λάθος δεν σημαίνει οτί το είπα από κακιούλα η κομπλεξισμό η είχα νεύρα ,μπορεί να έχω άδικο αλλά δεν είναι αυτός τρόπος να σου απαντάει ο άλλος με απαντήσεις τύπου :*Τόσα ξέρεις τόσα λες.* Οι άλλοιι συμφορουμίτες γιατί απάντησαν μια χαρά???Δεν έχω τίποτα με κανέναν εδώ πέρα και ούτε έχω φτάσει στο επίπεδο να πετάω σπόντες σε άλλους επειδή αυτοί είναι πιο καλλιτέχνες από μένα στις φωτό.
Καλημέρα σε όλους!!

----------


## sylver23

Απο τις ωραιοτερες στιγμές σε ένα ταξίδι είναι όταν το πλοίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι.
Ο κόσμος πλεον αυτην την ώρα στριμώχνεται στις σκάλες λες και θα καταφέρει τίποτα εαν πατήσει 2 λεπτά νωρίτερα το πόδι του στην στεριά.
Η στιγμή αυτή είναι ωραία ακόμα και αν το πλοίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ιδιαίτερα την ώρα που τα χρώματα της ανατολής τον κάνουν πανέμορφο.

P7090615.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Απο τις ωραιοτερες στιγμές σε ένα ταξίδι είναι όταν το πλοίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι.
> Ο κόσμος πλεον αυτην την ώρα στριμώχνεται στις σκάλες λες και θα καταφέρει τίποτα εαν πατήσει 2 λεπτά νωρίτερα το πόδι του στην στεριά.
> Η στιγμή αυτή είναι ωραία ακόμα και αν το πλοίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ιδιαίτερα την ώρα που τα χρώματα της ανατολής τον κάνουν πανέμορφο.
> 
> P7090615.jpg


Πραγματικά φίλε sylver23 πάντα κάθομαι και χαζέυω από αυτή την θέση όταν μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Απο τις ωραιοτερες στιγμές σε ένα ταξίδι είναι όταν το πλοίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι.
> Ο κόσμος πλεον αυτην την ώρα στριμώχνεται στις σκάλες λες και θα καταφέρει τίποτα εαν πατήσει 2 λεπτά νωρίτερα το πόδι του στην στεριά.
> Η στιγμή αυτή είναι ωραία ακόμα και αν το πλοίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ιδιαίτερα την ώρα που τα χρώματα της ανατολής τον κάνουν πανέμορφο.
> 
> P7090615.jpg


Δυστυχως ο συγχρονος ανθρωπος ειναι τελειως πεζος....!!!
Για τους πιο πολλους το ταξιδι με το πλοιο ειναι μια απλη διεκπεραιωση....!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

> Απο τις ωραιοτερες στιγμές σε ένα ταξίδι είναι όταν το πλοίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι.
> Ο κόσμος πλεον αυτην την ώρα στριμώχνεται στις σκάλες λες και θα καταφέρει τίποτα εαν πατήσει 2 λεπτά νωρίτερα το πόδι του στην στεριά.
> Η στιγμή αυτή είναι ωραία ακόμα και αν το πλοίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ιδιαίτερα την ώρα που τα χρώματα της ανατολής τον κάνουν πανέμορφο.
> 
> P7090615.jpg


Ολες μου οι αγάπες έχουν γίνει Μιά.

----------


## Apostolos

Εν πλω ξανά...

MYTILENE.jpg

MYTILENE2.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Εν πλω ξανά...
> 
> MYTILENE.jpg
> 
> MYTILENE2.jpg


 Απίθανες Αποστόλη  :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

> Απο τις ωραιοτερες στιγμές σε ένα ταξίδι είναι όταν το πλοίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι.
> Ο κόσμος πλεον αυτην την ώρα στριμώχνεται στις σκάλες λες και θα καταφέρει τίποτα εαν πατήσει 2 λεπτά νωρίτερα το πόδι του στην στεριά.
> Η στιγμή αυτή είναι ωραία ακόμα και αν το πλοίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ιδιαίτερα την ώρα που τα χρώματα της ανατολής τον κάνουν πανέμορφο.
> 
> P7090615.jpg


_Zωγραφίζεις πάλυ και γράφεις και όμορφα σχόλια, να είσαι πάντα καλά!_

----------


## Karolos

> Εν πλω ξανά...
> 
> MYTILENE.jpg
> 
> MYTILENE2.jpg



_Καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες σου όλες ._

----------


## dimitris!

Πόσο δίκιο έχεις Sylver...Πάντως και γω πραγματικά αυτή τη βιασύνη από σχεδόν όλους δεν μπορώ να την καταλάβω.

----------


## Trakman

Μυτιλήνη εν πλω, για τον καλό φίλο DimitrisT !

Trakakis_P7092609.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Μυτιλήνη εν πλω, για τον καλό φίλο DimitrisT !
> 
> Trakakis_P7092609.jpg


 :Surprised:  Θα με στείλετε όλοι νυχτιάτικα! Χαχα! Τέλεια φωτογραφία! Μπράβο!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιώργο για την αφιέρωση,εξαιρετική φωτογραφία  :Surprised:  :Razz:  όπως όλες όσες μας χαρίζεις,να σαι καλά.

----------


## opelmanos

> Παντως εδω που τα λεμε μαλλον θα πρεπει να στηθουν διαφορα παρατειρητηρια του nautilia στα κατα τοπους περασματα.....!!!!
> 
> Το πρωτο θα ειναι στο Δυσβατο...
> 
> Ασχετο αλλα εφυγε ο καπτα Χαρης απο το Μυτιληνη....???


 Ναι και στην θέση του ανέβαλε ο κ.Λευτέρης Καρυστινός!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ναι και στην θέση του ανέβαλε ο κ.Λευτέρης Καρυστινός!!



Ο καπτα-Λευτέρης ανέλαβε?? Πατριώτη κ σχεδόν συγχωριανέ  καλά ταξίδια!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## gnikles

> Μυτιλήνη εν πλω, για τον καλό φίλο DimitrisT !
> 
> Trakakis_P7092609.jpg


 Τέλεια Γιώργο!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Δαμάζοντας τα κύματα!΄
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99659

----------


## DimitrisT

27/4 Λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου............
DSCF4267.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Apostolos,opelmanos,vinman,Leo, Thanasis89,gnikles,Karolos,dokimakos21,nikosnasia,  Mytilene,T.S.S.Apollon και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## Leo

Δημήτρη, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση, εξαιρετική η φωτογαφία και η Μυτιληνάρα όπως δεν την έχουμε ξαναδεί.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μερικές από τις ομορφότερες φωτογραφίες της ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη ! Μπράβο !

----------


## gnikles

> 27/4 Λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου............
> DSCF4267.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Apostolos,opelmanos,vinman,Leo, Thanasis89,gnikles,Karolos,dokimakos21,nikosnasia,  Mytilene,T.S.S.Apollon και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.


 Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ πολύ είναι πανέμορφη!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Μιά καταπληκτική φωτο απο το φίλο DimitrisT. Ευχαριστούμεεεεεε :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

> 27/4 Λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου............
> DSCF4267.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Apostolos,opelmanos,vinman,Leo, Thanasis89,gnikles,Karolos,dokimakos21,nikosnasia,  Mytilene,T.S.S.Apollon και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.


_Πολύ όμορφη και δυναμική η φωτογραφία.
Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση._

----------


## Trakman

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες Δημήτρη!!!! Καταπληκτική!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Από τις πιό σπάνιες φωτό η Μυτιληνάρα δαμάζει στην κυριολεξία τα κύματα!!!:shock:

----------


## nikosnasia

Τέτοιες θέλουμε Δημήτρη.Ευχαριστούμε (κι ας είναι και μπλέ) εγώ τον χαβά μου.

----------


## vinman

> 27/4 Λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου............
> DSCF4267.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Apostolos,opelmanos,vinman,Leo, Thanasis89,gnikles,Karolos,dokimakos21,nikosnasia,  Mytilene,T.S.S.Apollon και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.


Να'σαι καλά Δημήτρη!
Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!

----------


## Giovanaut

Σαββατο γυρω στις 7.00 και το "Μαργαριταρι του Αιγαιου",οπως εχει χαρακτηριστει, μπαινει και μανουβραρει στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης...!!!

Για τους φιλους opelmanos, douzoune και MYTILENE, καθως επισης και για τους υπολοιπους φιλους και φαν του βαποριου...!!!

DSC04717.JPG

DSC04718.JPG

DSC04721.JPG

DSC04722.JPG

DSC04724.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Για τους λάτρεις της!!!

Αποψινή Αναχώρηση από Θεσσαλονίκη!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Θυμαστε ενα εκτακτο Χειμωνιατικο δρομολογιο για Καβαλα...???
Εγω παντως δεν το ξεχνω.... :Very Happy: 

DSC02718.JPG

----------


## gpav

υπέροχη Giovanaut με το επίσης υπέροχο κάστρο της Καβαλας στο φόντο...

----------


## Karolos

> Θυμαστε ενα εκτακτο Χειμωνιατικο δρομολογιο για Καβαλα...???
> Εγω παντως δεν το ξεχνω....
> 
> DSC02718.JPG


_Καλά κάνεις και δεν το ξεχνάς, γιατί μας το θυμίζεις με  άριστη !!! καταπληκτική !!!   φωτογραφία, όχι ότι και οι προηγούμενες υστερούν, κάθε άλλο...!!!
_

----------


## Naias II

Μια φωτογραφία του φίλου *opelmanos* που μου ζήτησε να του ανεβάσω αυτή τη φωτο,λόγω κολλήματος με το πρόγραμμα εικόνων.

Εν πλω για Χίο
P7291319.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Για ολους εσας ευχαριστωντας για τα ομορφα λογια σας...!!!
Δυο κουκλες μαζι...!!!
DSC02720.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

MYΤΙΛΗΝΗ... Λίγο νωρίτερα στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!





Douzounakoooooooooo

----------


## giannisk88

Ωραίος φίλε akis-dionisis.
Τα σπάνε οι φωτό, στολίζει πραγματικά το λιμάνι ο βάπορας.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ωραίος φίλε Akis_Dionisis.
> Τα σπάνε οι φωτό, στολίζει πραγματικά το λιμάνι ο βάπορας.


Nα'σαι καλά Γιάννη...

----------


## opelmanos

> MYΤΙΛΗΝΗ... Λίγο νωρίτερα στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douzounakoooooooooo


Φίλε μου το μηχάνημα τελικά έστω και μικρό βλέπω κάνει θαύματα σε νυκτερινές φωτό .Το θέμα είναι να βάλουν και τις γιρλάντες να πάρουν άλλη αίσθηση τα πλοία ....γιατί σαν να μην έφθανε που τα βάψαν μπλέ ξυλώσαν και τις γιρλάντες..είναι η μοναδική εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα που έχει το έχει κάνει αυτό  .....ακόμα και τα πλοία του Αγούδημου αλλά και της SAOS είχα γιρλάντες ....έλεος τόσο τσιφουτιά?? Δεν γρικάμε τίποτα αυτές τις εποχές όλα ψεύτικα και πρόχειρα τα κάνουν  :Mad: 
υ.γ:Απόστολε χτύπα με αντέχω!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Οι λάμπες κοστίζουν... Εδώ κλείνουμε τα φώτα στα γκαράζ και στα καταστρώματα... Περάσαν οι εποχές της σπατάλης...

----------


## opelmanos

> Οι λάμπες κοστίζουν... Εδώ κλείνουμε τα φώτα στα γκαράζ και στα καταστρώματα... Περάσαν οι εποχές της σπατάλης...


Ε μα λέω και εγώ δεν θα είναι μέσα πρωί πρωί!!!! :Very Happy: Μόνο για την Νέλ είναι σπατάλη αυτά τα πράματα απ ότι φαίνεται όμως!

----------


## Apostolos

Μπααααα μην το λές αυτό...
Για να έρθεις στον Πειραια βραδάκι σε κάτι άλλα βαποράκια που σβήνουν ακόμα και τα φώτα μέσα και έξω απο το κομοδέσιο...

----------


## opelmanos

> Μπααααα μην το λές αυτό...
> Για να έρθεις στον Πειραια βραδάκι σε κάτι άλλα βαποράκια που σβήνουν ακόμα και τα φώτα μέσα και έξω απο το κομοδέσιο...


 Τα φώτα του γκαράζ απ΄'οτι καταλαβαίνω τραβάνε περισσότερο ρεύμα από τις γιρλάντες ...και στο κάτω κάτω ας υπάρχουν και ασ μην τις βάζουν όλη την νύχτα..και ας τα ξαναβάψουν original λευκά επιτέλους  :Mad:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν ήρθε για πρώτη φορά φέτος στη Θεσσαλονίκη,
όταν ανέβηκα μία βόλτα επάνω, παρατήρησα πως κάτι λείπει... Μετά κατάλαβα πως αυτό που λείπει, ήταν η γιρλάντα... :Wink: 

Όπως και να το κάνουμε το κάθε πλοίο έχει την ομορφιά του είτε με την γιρλάντα είτε χωρίς τη γιρλάντα...

Και τον Θεόφιλο που τον είδα τον Φεβρουάριο μετά από καιρό βράδυ, ήταν χωρίς γιρλάντα.

Το Λισσός μεν, κάθε φορά το βλέπω με αναμένη γιρλάντα!

Τέλος το off topic... :Very Happy: 

Mία ακόμα χτεσινή φωτογραφία για τον Apostolo τον Μάνο και όλους τους fan της ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗΣ!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ αγαπημενη, απο τον κοσμο επιλεγμενη, ο χρονος σε κατεστησε πολυταξιδεμενη...!!!

Το "κουκλακι" του Β. Αιγαιου στη χθεσινη του αφιξοαναχωρηση στη Λημνο...!!!

Το τελευταιο του δρομολογιο απο Πειραια με προεκταση για Λημνο-Θεσσαλονικη στις 20/08...!!!

DSC04976.JPG

DSC04983.JPG

DSC04993.JPG

DSC05001.JPG

----------


## douzoune

Δώστε στους λάτρεις της φαΐ!!!!! :Very Happy:  Ωραίες φώτος από τους ανταποκριτές του Βορρά!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Giovanaut :Very Happy:

----------


## manos75

ρε παιδια στις 2 φωτο του μανου απο το λιμανι της θεσαλλονικης ολο το πλοιο λαμπει απο τα φωτα, εκει δεν κανουν οικονομια και πηγανε και ξηλωσανε τις γιρλαντες για οικονομια στο φως.αυτο μου φαινεται παραλογο μηπως το κανανε για αλλο λογο.απο τα φωτακια θα γλυτωσει η εταιρεια λεφτα.

----------


## φανούλα

Για τους opelmanos, nikosnasia, gnikles, Akis Dionisis, douzoune και όλους τους λάτρεις της!!!

DSCN2299.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σήμερα "ζωγραφίζει" η Φανούλα... :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μυτιλήνη ....απο το καλοκαίρι του 2007. Χαρισμένη σε φανούλα, opelmanos, nikosnasia, gnikles, Akis Dionisis, douzoune και όλους τους λάτρεις της :Cool:  :Surprised:  

MYTILENE - NEL LINES 02.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραίος ο Παντελής...

----------


## gnikles

Φανούλα και Παντελή σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!!

----------


## Amorgos66

.....14/6/2008...
...όχι άλλο κάρβουνο.....!!! :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Να το δούμε στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 13/08/2010. Χαρισμένη σε φανούλα, opelmanos, nikosnasia, gnikles, Akis Dionisis, douzoune και όλους τους λάτρεις της :Cool:  :Surprised:  

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 01 13-08-2010.jpg

----------


## mitilinios

> Να το δούμε στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 13/08/2010. Χαρισμένη σε φανούλα, opelmanos, nikosnasia, gnikles, Akis Dionisis, douzoune και όλους τους λάτρεις της 
> 
> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 01 13-08-2010.jpg


Εκείνη τη μέρα ταξίδεψα με τη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ για Μυτιλήνη. Το γκαράζ ασφικτικά γεμάτο και από κόσμο χαμός, δεν μπορούσες να βρεις θέση να καθήσεις. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Chosen_12

Πολύ όμορφο βαπόρι...

----------


## gnikles

> Να το δούμε στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 13/08/2010. Χαρισμένη σε φανούλα, opelmanos, nikosnasia, gnikles, Akis Dionisis, douzoune και όλους τους λάτρεις της 
> 
> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 01 13-08-2010.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ Παντελή!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ομολογώ πως είμαι αντίθετος της άποψης μιας εταιρίας τύπου NEL LINES να σταματάει στις 20 Αυγούστου την προέκταση του Δρομολογίου της Παρασκευής από Μυτιλήνη προς Λήμνο και Θεσσαλονίκη!!!

Μια σοβαρή εταιρία δεν νομίζω να έκανε τέτοιο πράγμα, εφόσον καλά καλά δεν τελείωσε η θερινή σεζόν ΑΚΌΜΑ!! 

H Blue Star Ferries για παράδειγμα είναι κορόϊδο που αφήνει τον ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑ μέχρι και 26 Σεπτεμβρίου, ενώ στην NEL είναι ποιο έξυπνοι, κόβουν το ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗ ένα μήνα νωρίτερα!!!

Τώρα με όσα διάβασα για την ίδια εταιρία σε δύο άλλα θέματα του "¶κουα Τζελ" και του "Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ" η εντύπωση που μου δημιουργήθηκε για την NEL LINES είναι άκρως καυστική και πικρή, γιατί μόνο σοβαρή εταιρία που δεν θυμίζουν τα λεγόμενα των μελών που γράψανε σ'αυτά τα τοπικς!!!

Τελεία εδώ και συνεχίζουμε...

Σήμερα λοιπόν Σάββατο 20 Αυγούστου, τελευταία εμφάνιση του ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗ, από και προς το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης και εφόσον είχα χρόνο, πήγα να το φωτογραφίσω για τους fan του!!


Λίγα δευτερόλεπτα πριν ακουμπήσει ο καταπέλτης στον ντόκο στις 23:10!




Οι υπόλοιπες λίγα λεπτά αφότου έδεσε και γινόταν η αποβίβαση...









Για την ιστορία πάντως, 
σήμερα τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο προς Θεσσαλονίκη έφερε πάρα πολύ κόσμο και πάρα πολλά οχήματα!!!

Αυτά και από εμένα για την ώρα...

----------


## laz94

Aναχώρηση από Πειραιά...

Αφιερωμένη στους Leo, Trakman, , vinman, opelmanos, DimitrisT, Akis Dionisis, Κάρολος, φανούλα, Τ.S.S APOLLON, Giovanaut, pantelis2009, Nissos Mykonos και nikosnasia

100_2539.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε laz94 και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Μυτιληνη...Πειραιας 12-7-2010._ 
DSCN2641.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Aναχώρηση από Πειραιά...
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους Leo, Trakman, , vinman, opelmanos, DimitrisT, Akis Dionisis, Κάρολος, φανούλα, Τ.S.S APOLLON, Giovanaut, pantelis2009, Nissos Mykonos και nikosnasia
> 
> 100_2539.JPG


Ευχαριστώ φίλε laz94 και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Razz: . 


ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 12 28-05-2010.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΗ & ΑΝΤΑΠΟΔΙΔΩ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ.ΣΤΙΣ 3-9-2008.
DSCN2791.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Και μια παλιότερη για τον Μάνο.
155ε ορ ek.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΗ & ΑΝΤΑΠΟΔΙΔΩ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ.ΣΤΙΣ 3-9-2008.
> DSCN2791.JPG


  Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια φιλε nikosnasia.

----------


## opelmanos

Η όμορφη Ροδάνθη στα νερά του αιγαίου!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Για τους φίλους gnkles douzoune nikosnasia.Χτεσινή αναχώρηση της Ροδάνθης !!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103932

----------


## gnikles

> Για τους φίλους gnkles douzoune nikosnasia.Χτεσινή αναχώρηση της Ροδάνθης !!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103932


 Μάνο κοίτα βλέμα ο μπάρμπας στην αρχόντισσα!!!!!
Υ.Γ Την ροδάνθη δεν θα την δεις ποτέ στα νελίτικα!!! :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

> Μάνο κοίτα βλέμα ο μπάρμπας στην αρχόντισσα!!!!!
> Υ.Γ Την ροδάνθη δεν θα την δεις ποτέ στα νελίτικα!!!


 Ποτέ μην λές ποτέ ίσως αύριο μεθάυριο έρθουν τα πάνω κάτω και την δείς στην ίδια ακριβώς πόζα!!

----------


## gnikles

Κύριε Νίκο(nikosnasia)τον ακούς? :Very Happy:

----------


## DeepBlue

Για όλους τους φίλους της "Αρχόντισας". P1040877.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

και στο βιντεακι που βρηκα τυχαια ενα ρεμετζο στον Πειραια αφιερωμενα στους Χιωτες και Μυτιλινιους του φορουμ
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheMANEU...17/8VuRsJ2AHV8

----------


## opelmanos

Ωραίο το βίντεο άλλα που κολλάει βρε παιδιά το τραγούδι :Δεν παραδίνιμαι??)Το δεύτερο τραγούδι περρισότερο πηγαίνει :Confused: Κάτι άλλο πίο νησιότικα θα ήταν πιό ταιριαστό για την περίσταση

----------


## φανούλα

> Ωραίο το βίντεο άλλα που κολλάει βρε παιδιά το τραγούδι :Δεν παραδίνιμαι??)Το δεύτερο τραγούδι περρισότερο πηγαίνειΚάτι άλλο πίο νησιότικα θα ήταν πιό ταιριαστό για την περίσταση


Κολλάει πως δεν κολλάει!!! Δεν παραδίνεται η Μυτιληνάρα, συνεχίζει ακάθεκτη να διασχίζει τα νερά του Αιγαίου, χωρίς προβλήματα και με ασφάλεια, αλλά υποτάχθηκε στην μπλε φορεσιά της :Wink: !!! Πάρα πολύ όμορφο βίντεο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## gnikles

> και στο βιντεακι που βρηκα τυχαια ενα ρεμετζο στον Πειραια αφιερωμενα στους Χιωτες και Μυτιλινιους του φορουμ
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheMANEU...17/8VuRsJ2AHV8


 Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου!!!Πολύ όμορφο βίντεο!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Για τους φίλους  :Very Happy: eepblue ,gnkles,φανούλα,stefanosp ,nikosnasia ,Ανδρος 
Η Ροδανθάρα χαιρετά τον Δαυίδ και τον Γολιάθ!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104188

----------


## opelmanos

Η Ροδάνθη με πορεία προς Χίο σήμερα το απόγευμα .
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104304
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους douzoune ,Apostolos,Leo ,Maroulis Nikos ,nikosnasia ,stefanosp .gnkles φανούλα.

----------


## hayabusa

Η αδελφή της Ροδάνθης για την ακρίβεια  :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

Ευχαριστώ Μανώλη!!!!
Υ.Γ Ξέχνα τη Ροδάνθη :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

Η NEL LINES οργανώνει εκδρομή στην Τήνο, 11 και 12 Σεπτεμβρίου με το πλοίο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Πηγή: nel.gr

----------


## opelmanos

> Η NEL LINES οργανώνει εκδρομή στην Τήνο, 11 και 12 Σεπτεμβρίου με το πλοίο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
> Πηγή: nel.gr


Aύριο κιόλας πάω να βγάλω  εισητήρια γιούπιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!! :Razz: Ανταποκριτές τις Τήνου ραντεβού !!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Θα ειμαστε εκει!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Θα ειμαστε εκει!!!


 Να ο πρώτος ανταποκριτής ...άλλος άλλος ???? :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

Νυχτερινο ρεμέτζο εξω απο το remezzo (cafe :Very Happy: ) στην Χιο

P3230725.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Μας έλειψαν οι νυχτερινές σου (και όχι μόνο :Wink: ) !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

Σημερινό καλημέρισμα του στη Μυτιλήνη.
q.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> Να ο πρώτος ανταποκριτής ...άλλος άλλος ????


 Εδω Μανο :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Σημερινός απογευματινός αποχαιρετισμός
DSCN6697.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Εδω Μανο


Δυστυχώς κάτι έπαιξε με το σύστημα κρατήσεων εισητηρίων και από κεί που θα μπορούσα να βγάλω εγκαίρως εισητήριο τώρα οι δίκλινες και τρίκλινες καμπίνες έγιναν δια μαγείας η μάλλον κομπίνας ανάρπαστες και δεν θα καταφέρω να έρθω,καλά να περάσετε βγάλτε και καμιά φωτό για μενα  :Very Happy: :sad:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Υπομονή μέχρι το 2015 που θα γίνει η επόμενη εκδρομή (αν θα υπάρχει ΝΕΛ τότε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## douzoune

> Υπομονή μέχρι το 2015 που θα γίνει η επόμενη εκδρομή (αν θα υπάρχει ΝΕΛ τότε...)


Α να χαθείς γρουσούζη... :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

Μια αναχώρηση της Μυτιληνάρας για τους Leo, Apostolos, Trakman, dokimakos21, φανούλα, giovanaut και στον γρουσούζη από πάνω!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105289

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Δυστυχώς κάτι έπαιξε με το σύστημα κρατήσεων εισητηρίων και από κεί που θα μπορούσα να βγάλω εγκαίρως εισητήριο τώρα οι δίκλινες και τρίκλινες καμπίνες έγιναν δια μαγείας η μάλλον κομπίνας ανάρπαστες και δεν θα καταφέρω να έρθω,καλά να περάσετε βγάλτε και καμιά φωτό για μενα :sad:


Και εμεις που κανονιζαμε να σε βγαλουμε φωτογραφια  On Board!
 Παντως εμεις θα ειμαστε εκει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μυτιληνη...η Αρχοντισσα στο λιμανι του_ Πειραια, αποπλους 12-7-2010.
_DSCN2644.jpg_
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,pantelis2009,DeepBlue,diagoras,laz94, opelmanos,vinman, nikosnasia,Akis Dionisis,DimitrisT.,Trakman,Silver23,mike_rodos,ca  ptain,despo,Καρολος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Tasos@@@  _

----------


## despo

Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφία φίλε Απόλλων. Με την ευκαιρία να μεταφέρω τα σχόλια δικών μου ανθρώπων που ταξείδεψαν με το πλοίο μολις προχτές και (τουλάχιστον) στο χώρο με τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα είχε σε ολόκληρο ταξείδι ενα μόνιμο κραδασμό. Κατα τα υπόλοιπα βέβαια το πλοίο πεντακάθαρο, εξακολουθεί να θυμίζει το 'Μυτιλήνη' που όλοι ξέρουμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση και την ομορφη φωτο TSS APOLLON!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφία φίλε Απόλλων. Με την ευκαιρία να μεταφέρω τα σχόλια δικών μου ανθρώπων που ταξείδεψαν με το πλοίο μολις προχτές και (τουλάχιστον) στο χώρο με τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα είχε σε ολόκληρο ταξείδι ενα μόνιμο κραδασμό. Κατα τα υπόλοιπα βέβαια το πλοίο πεντακάθαρο, εξακολουθεί να θυμίζει το 'Μυτιλήνη' που όλοι ξέρουμε.


Ο κραδασμος ειναι μονιμος και υπαρχει στο μυτιληνη οπως και στο αδελφο ροδανθη, λιγοτερο, απο την αρχη της καριερας τους στην ελλαδα.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Α να χαθείς γρουσούζη...
> 
> Μια αναχώρηση της Μυτιληνάρας για τους Leo, Apostolos, Trakman, dokimakos21, φανούλα, giovanaut και στον γρουσούζη από πάνω!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105289


Ευχααριστω φιλε, κουκλα η ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ...!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Α να χαθείς γρουσούζη...
> 
> Μια αναχώρηση της Μυτιληνάρας για τους Leo, Apostolos, Trakman, dokimakos21, φανούλα, giovanaut και στον γρουσούζη από πάνω!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105289


Φίλος... Σημειώνονται όλα στο τευτέρι...
Έννοια σου και δεν θα αργήσουμε να βρεθούμε...
Θα σου πω στο Lounge..  :Cool:  :Wink: :mrgreen:
Φοβερή φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> _F/B Μυτιληνη...η Αρχοντισσα στο λιμανι του_ Πειραια, αποπλους 12-7-2010.
> _DSCN2644.jpg_
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,pantelis2009,DeepBlue,diagoras,laz94, opelmanos,vinman, nikosnasia,Akis Dionisis,DimitrisT.,Trakman,Silver23,mike_rodos,ca  ptain,despo,Καρολος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Tasos@@@_


Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON και ανταποδίδω. χαρισμένη σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 13 13-08-2010.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Αφιερωμένη σέ όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου για να μην ξεχνώ ονόματα 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105388

----------


## opelmanos

Μυτιληνη εν πλώ για Χίο
Για τους nikosnasia gnkles douzoune 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105393

----------


## nikosnasia

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και σου ανταποδίδω μιά φωτό από Χίο για Μυτιλήνη στα τελευταία της "λευκής" εποχής.26/5/2007. 
DSCN1511.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αφιερωμένη σέ όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου για να μην ξεχνώ ονόματα


Δεν ειμαστε και λιγοι αλλωστε..... :Very Happy: 
Μπραβο Μανο καθε μερα και καλυτερος.....!!!




> Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και σου ανταποδίδω μιά φωτό από Χίο για Μυτιλήνη στα τελευταία της "λευκής" εποχής.26/5/2007.


"Ασπρα καραβια, τα ονειρα μας......"

----------


## gnikles

> Μυτιληνη εν πλώ για Χίο
> Για τους nikosnasia gnkles douzoune 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105393


 Ευχαριστώ Μανο πολύ όμορφη φώτο!!!!

----------


## gnikles

> Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και σου ανταποδίδω μιά φωτό από Χίο για Μυτιλήνη στα τελευταία της "λευκής" εποχής.26/5/2007. 
> DSCN1511.JPG


 Να τα ξανακάνουν λευκααααααα!!!!Πολύ όμορφη κύριε Νίκο!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Mytilene-Αναχωριση σημερα το πρωι για την πατριδα ..!!*
P9113780.jpg
P9113784.jpg

*Για ολους εσας ,αναμενοντας το ρεπορταζ απο την Τηνο..!*

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

να λοιπον και το ρεπορταζ απο την Τηνο φιλε  
dokimakos21 

P9110548.JPG

P9110552.JPG

P9110558.JPG

P9110562.JPG

P9110568.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/B Μυτιληνη...Καταπλους στο λιμανι της_ Τηνου_ 11-9-2010._ 
_ DSCN6026.jpg

DSCN6035.jpg

DSCN6050.jpg_
_Για τους φιλους BenBruce,proussos,notias,nikosnasia, diagoras,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ και opelmanos_

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ευχαριστουμε πολυ τους φιλους ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ και tss apollon για την αμεση ανταποκριση απο την Πατριδα...!!Υπεροχες ολες..!*

----------


## Joyrider

Πανέμορφο ιαπωνικό σκαρί.Χάρμα οφθαλμών, δεν χορταίνω να το βλέπω !! Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απίθανες φωτογραφίες του που ποστάρετε !

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Ευτυχως δηλαδη που ειχε καλοσυνη και γυρισε εξω χωρις ζορια 
Για τις φωτογραφιες δεν εχω λογια για περιγραφη

----------


## Giovanaut

Χιλια μπραβο σε ολους τους ανταποκριτες μας...!!!!
Κουκλα οπως παντα....!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ τους ανταποκριτές μας από την Τήνο, για το άμεσο ρεπορτάζ από την άφιξη του Μυτιλήνη!*

----------


## DeepBlue

Για τους ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ και T.S.S. APOLLON αλλά και τους pantelis2009,vinman,Leo,Trakman,Giovanaut,opelmano  s,nkr,Nissos Mykonos. :Wink:  P1040879.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Μπράβο στους ανταποκριτές μας από την Τήνο.Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες,να είστε καλά,σας ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 14 13-08-2010.jpg
Πειραιάς 13/08/2010.

----------


## nikosnasia

Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 11-12/9/2010 στην Τήνο.
Για τον TSS APOLLON και όλη την παρέα της Τήνου.
DSCN5142.JPG

DSCN5183.JPG

DSCN5191.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Γειας σας παιδιά. Εις το επανειδείν.
DSCN5224.JPG

DSCN5229.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Καλησπερα σας :Very Happy: .Ας βαλω κι εγω καθυστεριμενα τον οβολο μου απ την αφιξη της αρχοντισσας στο νησι μας 
TINOSS 2 088.JPG 
TINOSS 2 103.JPG 
TINOSS 2 178.JPG
TINOSS 2 190.JPG 
Αφιερωμενες στην παρεα του κοκκινου στον ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ στον nikosnasia και στους φαν της αρχοντισσας

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μυτιληνη*..._η Αρχοντισσα στο λιμανι της_ Τηνου 12-9-2010.
DSCN6120.jpg

DSCN6122.jpg

DSCN6126.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η Αρχοντισσα του Αιγαιου αναχωρει... μας χαιρετα με την μπασα βραχνη φωνη που εχει η μπουρου της και περηφανη αποπλεει απο το λιμανι της Τηνου..._
_DSCN6141.jpg_

_DSCN6145.jpg_

_DSCN6150.jpg_

----------


## diagoras

Και η αναχωρηση της και η παραμονη της στην Τηνο 
TINOSS 2 196.JPG 
TINOSS 2 181.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η Αρχοντισσα ξεμακρενει... εμεις κανουμε μια ευχη να μας ερθει ξανα..._
_DSCN6153.jpg_

_DSCN6155.jpg_

_DSCN6157.jpg_ 
_Φιλε nikosnasia θα σας περιμενουμε να ερθετε παλι_
_χαρισμενες στους φιλους nikosnasia,notias,diagoras,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Giovanaut,   opelmanos,και για ολους τους Νελιτες_

----------


## nippon

VEGA!! Πριν την μετασκευη....
2010060612003302a.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ:teikisen.blog84.fc2.com

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Την περιμενα καπου αυτην την εξελιξη φιλε nippon.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _ F/B Μυτιληνη...Καταπλους στο λιμανι της_ Τηνου_ 11-9-2010._ 
> _ DSCN6026.jpg
> 
> DSCN6035.jpg
> 
> DSCN6050.jpg_
> _Για τους φιλους BenBruce,proussos,notias,nikosnasia, diagoras,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ και opelmanos_


Φανταστικες οι φωτο τις αρχοντισας φιλε TSS APOLLON

----------


## Giovanaut

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους για τις υπεροχες φωτο και ανταποκρισεις σας...!!!

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ μας, οπου και να πας σ' αγαπανε....!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Mytilene-¶φιξη σήμερα το πρωί στην Μυτιλήνη..!!*
*Για όλους εσάς.!*
DSC07420.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Αναχώρηση της αρχόντισσας από Μυτιλήνη για τους ανταποκριτές της Τήνου T.S.S Apollon, nikosnasia, diagoras και για τους φίλους dokimakos21 και Giovanaut
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106108

----------


## costaser

Υπέροχη! Ευχαριστούμε φίλε douzoune που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη η Αρχοντισσα!!!  Υπεροχη και η φωτογραφια του φιλου  douzoune!!!  Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Giovanaut

Τρελα η φωτο σου Δημητρη, χιλια ευχαριστω.
Πανεμορφη Φωτη και η δικη σου...!!!

Να ειστε καλα παιδια...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μυτιλήνη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 13/09/2010. Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut, T.S.S. APOLLON, douzoune, opelmanos, dokimakos21, BEN BRUCE & costaser :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 01 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε παντελή για την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε pantelis2009 και ανταποδιδω_ 
_F/B Μυτιληνη..._Τηνος_ 11-9-2010._
_DSCN6103.jpg_

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON, ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω. :Wink:  :Surprised:  

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 02 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON, ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω. 
> 
> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 02 13-09-2010.jpg


Παντελη αυτη η πρυμνη εκει αριστερα ειναι απο αυτο?

042.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Αποκλειστικα για τους douzoune και Giovanaut 
TINOSS 2 166.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελη αυτη η πρυμνη εκει αριστερα ειναι απο αυτο?
> 
> 042.JPG


Ακριβώς φίλε ΑΝΔΡΟΣ :Very Happy: . Κάποια στιγμή θα το ανεβάσω στο θέματου.

----------


## DeepBlue

Για τους pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,opelmanos,douzoune,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ιθακη,Trakman,vi  nman,Leo,giorgos.... :Wink:  P1040508.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

*Εκδρομή στην Τήνο - 25 και 26 Σεπτεμβρίου*
Πηγή : nel.gr

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *Εκδρομή στην Τήνο - 25 και 26 Σεπτεμβρίου*
> Πηγή : nel.gr


Tελικά θα το ξαναδείτε το πλοίο στην Τήνο... :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue για την αφιέρωση. Θα ανταποδώσω συντομα σε άλλο θέμα (λόγω έλειψης εδώ) :Wink:

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
Για ολους τους φιλους του βαποριου!!
DSCN0782.jpg
Πειραιας 01-9-10.

----------


## GiannisV

> *Εκδρομή στην Τήνο - 25 και 26 Σεπτεμβρίου*
> Πηγή : nel.gr


Μακάρι να γίνοταν πιο συχνά τέτοιες εκδρομές

----------


## opelmanos

> *Εκδρομή στην Τήνο - 25 και 26 Σεπτεμβρίου*
> Πηγή : nel.gr


 ¶ντε να δούμε θα τα καταφέρουμε να πάμε αυτή την φορά :Confused:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Στο Λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Αύριο θα ταξιδέψω επιτέλους με το πλοίο στην επαναληπτική εκδρομη στη Τήνο.Να σημειωθεί οτί και πέρυσι 26 Σεπτεμβρίου είχα επισκευτεί το νησί της Μεγαλόχαρης με το Νήσος Χίος  .Όποιος είναι εκεί και θέλει να συναντηθούμε με μεγάλη μου χαρά

----------


## nikosnasia

> Αύριο θα ταξιδέψω επιτέλους με το πλοίο στην επαναληπτική εκδρομη στη Τήνο.Να σημειωθεί οτί και πέρυσι 26 Σεπτεμβρίου είχα επισκευτεί το νησί της Μεγαλόχαρης .Όποιος είναι εκεί και θέλει να συναντηθούμε με μεγάλη μου χαρά


Καλά να περάσεις.Καλό ταξίδι.

----------


## opelmanos

> Καλά να περάσεις.Καλό ταξίδι.


 Να σαι καλά κ.Νίκο θα τα πούμε σύντομα .

----------


## gnikles

> Να σαι καλά κ.Νίκο θα τα πούμε σύντομα .


 ¶ναψε ένα κερί και για εμένα.Καλό ταξίδι φίλε!!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Καλο ταξιδι καλα να περασεις σου προτεινω και επισκεψη στη μονηΚεχροβουνιου

----------


## opelmanos

> Καλο ταξιδι καλα να περασεις σου προτεινω και επισκεψη στη μονηΚεχροβουνιου


 Exω γυρίσει όλο το νησί φίλε μου να σαι πάντα καλα!!!

----------


## Karolos

> Αύριο θα ταξιδέψω επιτέλους με το πλοίο στην επαναληπτική εκδρομη στη Τήνο.Να σημειωθεί οτί και πέρυσι 26 Σεπτεμβρίου είχα επισκευτεί το νησί της Μεγαλόχαρης με το Νήσος Χίος  .Όποιος είναι εκεί και θέλει να συναντηθούμε με μεγάλη μου χαρά


*Μάνο καλό ταξίδι !!!
Δεν γινόταν να ήταν την επόμενη εβδομάδα που θα πάω και εγώ;
* *ΑΤΥΧΙΑ*  :Sad:

----------


## opelmanos

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά κρίμα κ.Κάρολε πραγματικά  :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η Αρχοντισσα του Αιγαιου  ηρθε και παλι στο λιμανι μας
F/B_ Μυτιληνη_...Τηνος 25-9-2010.
DSCN6731.jpg

DSCN6737.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Η Αρχοντισσα του Αιγαιου ηρθε και παλι στο λιμανι μας
> F/B_ Μυτιληνη_...Τηνος 25-9-2010.
> DSCN6731.jpg
> 
> DSCN6737.jpg


Mην μου πείς ότι εσύ ησουν στο φάρο που με χαιρέτισες κατα την πρωινή αναχώρηση :Very Happy:

----------


## taxman

Mano to bapori pos gran μέσα καθαρό εα όχι γραπτές όλα οπος τον τεο μήκος γίνει τίποτα

----------


## opelmanos

> Mano to bapori pos gran μέσα καθαρό εα όχι γραπτές όλα οπος τον τεο μήκος γίνει τίποτα


 Ξαναγράψτο Δημήτρη γιατί δεν βγάζω νόημα:mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

Ως γνωστόν είχα την τιμή να ταξιδέψω με την Βαπόρισα στην εκδρομή που έκανε στο νησί της Μεγαλόχαρης ....
Οι εντυπώσεις μου?:Μάλλον απογοητευτικές σε μεγάλο βαθμο,το βαποράκι πάσχει από καθαριότητα σε όλους τους τομείς .Τι θέλω να πώ ??Κοινόχρηστες τουαλέτες μια απ 'τα ίδια σαν του Θεόφιλος βρώμικες και χωρίς ουσιαστικό καθάρισμα από τα μέλη του ξενοδοχειακού.
Το πλοίο χρειάζεται μια ανακαίνηση στο ξενοδοχειακο του ,υπάρχουν αρκετές φθορές και είναι απαράδεκτο να μην τα δίνουν σημασία .
Ο *νόμος του καπνίσματος αλήθεια δίνει άφεση αμαρτιών στα μέλη του πληρώματος του ξενοδοχειακού να καπνίζουν μέσα στην ρεσεψιόν???* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): *Και όμως η μεσημεριανή βάρδια ντουμάνιαζε όλο τον χώρο ,,και μετά οι ίδιοι αν δούν κάποιον να καπνίζει μέσα έχουν το θράσσος και του κάνουν παρατήρηση να βγεί έξω η να πάει στο καπνιστήριο να καπνίσει ..Μπράβο ωραίο παράδειγμα δίνουν θέλουν να λέγονται και επαγγελματίες .Υπάρχουν και αποδεικτικές φωτό* *που τράβηξα.*
*Και κάτι άλλο :Ο νέος νόμος του καπνίσματος δικαιολογεί να έχουν καπνιστήριο τα βαπόρια με ορθάνοιχτες τις πόρτες να ντουμανιάζει ο διάδρομος και να το αναπνέουμε όλοι??Αν κάνω καταγγελία αλήθεια τι θα γίνει?*
*Οι τιμές στα μπάρ φαρμακείο και άκρως απαράδεκτες ::Σάντουιτς γαλοπούλα 4ευρω ,ενα πακετο BAKE ROLS 3 ευρώ !!Καταλαβαίνετε και τα υπόλοιπα.. Ευτυχώς που πήρα νερό και φαγητό από το σπίτι μου κάθισα στην καμπινούλα μου έφαγα με την ησυχία μου και μέσα στο πλοίο δεν έδωσα ούτε ευρώ!!!!Σιγά μην ανέχομαι να με κλέβουν και να μου τα παίρνουν οι παλιοκλέφτες κιόλαςΜα καλά πώς δεν τους ελέγχει κανένας ρε παιδιά??? απορώ δηλ τόσα χρόνια.*

*T*α εξωτερικά ντέκ χειρότερα απο ποτέ όσον αφορά στο θέμα σκουριάς ,παρατημένα και εγκατελειμένα χρειάζονται άμεσα μια μεγάλη και καλή συντήρηση αν έχουν σκοπό να το κρατήσουν το πλοίο.
Αυτό που κρατάει το πλοίο είναι η ταχύτητα του αφού σε κάποια σημεία πιάσαμε ακόμη και 19,5 κομβους .Με μια καλή συντήρηση στις μηχανές το πλόιο θα πετάει και να σταματήσουν το vibration το ρημάδι ,δεν μπορείς να κλείσεις μάτι εν πλώ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## Fido

Απογοητευτικά ελαφρώς τα πράγματα...αν και μου κάνει εντύπωση καθώς πριν από ένα χρόνο περίπου που είχα ταξιδέψει ήταν μια χαρά το βαπόρι σε όλους τους τομείς που προανέφερες...Τι διάολο άλλαξε τόσο άσχημα; τέλος πάντων!
όσο για το καπνισμα απαράδεκτοι οι τύποι...Αλλά δε μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό!Χαλαρα να κάνεις καταγγελία Μάνο! :Mad:

----------


## taxman

Το πλήρωμα φίλε ο αρχιθ/λος αλαξε βγήκε πήγε στο.  Εyropean και από τότε χάος έχει δίκιο ο μανος.   Από την εταιρεία να τα δουν. Αυτα

----------


## opelmanos

> Απογοητευτικά ελαφρώς τα πράγματα...αν και μου κάνει εντύπωση καθώς πριν από ένα χρόνο περίπου που είχα ταξιδέψει ήταν μια χαρά το βαπόρι σε όλους τους τομείς που προανέφερες...Τι διάολο άλλαξε τόσο άσχημα; τέλος πάντων!
> όσο για το καπνισμα απαράδεκτοι οι τύποι...Αλλά δε μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό!Χαλαρα να κάνεις καταγγελία Μάνο!


Εγώ μιλάω πάντα ειλικρινά και ότι βλέπουν τα μάτια μου .Τα βαπόρια αυτά τα έχω πονέσει με έχουν ταξιδέψει ατέλειωτες ώρες ,έχω φάει ψωμί εκεί μέσα,είναι απαράδεκτο η εταιρεία να αδυνατεί να βάλει μια ταξη και να επιβληθεί ,ας κάνει κάποιος έναν έλεγχο επιτέλους .Κρίμα είναι.
Εγώ την καταγγελία θα την κάνω αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα βγεί τίποτα .

----------


## Fido

> Εγώ μιλάω πάντα ειλικρινά και ότι βλέπουν τα μάτια μου .Τα βαπόρια αυτά τα έχω πονέσει με έχουν ταξιδέψει ατέλειωτες ώρες ,έχω φάει ψωμί εκεί μέσα,είναι απαράδεκτο η εταιρεία να αδυνατεί να βάλει μια ταξη και να επιβληθεί ,ας κάνεις κάποιος έναν έλεγχο επιτέλους .Κρίμα είναι.
> Εγώ την καταγγελία θα την κάνω αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα βγεί τίποτα .


Δεν είπα ότι δε σε πιστεύω... :Wink: απλα αναρωτιέμαι, αλλά αν άλλαξαν αρχιθαλαμηπόλο υπάρχει μια εξήγηση...όντως από την εταιρεία να τα βλέπουν αυτα... :Mad:

----------


## opelmanos

Εγω πάντως δεν πρόκειται να ξαναταξιδέψω με πλοίο της Νελ!!!Καλύτερα με το Χίος από το να απογοητεύομαι κάθε φορά που μπαίνω :Mad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Mην μου πείς ότι εσύ ησουν στο φάρο που με χαιρέτισες κατα την πρωινή αναχώρηση


Εγω ημουν Μανο!

----------


## opelmanos

Σοβαρά τώρα μιλάς ?? Ήσουν εσύ ??

----------


## Rocinante

> Σοβαρά τώρα μιλάς ?? Ήσουν εσύ ??


Ε ναι που ειναι το περιεργο; Που τον χανεις που τον βρισκεις τον TSS APOLLON , στο κοκκινο  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Λεμε μαλιστα να βαλουμε και μια τεντα και να τραβηξουμε και μια μπαλαντεζα για γραμμη internet. :Razz: 
Να σαι παντα καλα Γιωργο και να μας χαριζεις παντα τετοιες ομορφιες.

Μανο οταν κατεβαινες Τηνο φανταζοσουν οτι θα εβλεπες αυτα που ειδες χθες στο λιμανι ;

----------


## Karolos

> Σοβαρά τώρα μιλάς ?? Ήσουν εσύ ??



_Ποιός άλλος λολός θα ήταν  Μάνο ;;;_
Γειά σου ρε πατρίδα !!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Αγαπητέ φίλε Μάνο, θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου ρητά και κατηγορηματικά. Για δύο κυρίως λόγους. 1.Γιατί το πλοίο δεν είναι στην κατάσταση που το περιγράφεις, εκτός αν άλλαξε μέσα σε 10 μέρες από το προηγούμενο ταξίδι του στην Τήνο, και 2. Γιατί να κατηγορούμε το πλοίο , το πλήρωμα και την εταιρία, δίκαια ή άδικα. Δέν έχω δει στο forum να δημοσιεύονται κρίσεις και απόψεις για πλοίο άλλων εταιριών της ίδιας ηλικίας .Έγραψε ποτέ κανένας σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται άλλο πλοίο; Μόνο  η ΝΕΛ είναι βρώμικη, μόνο της ΝΕΛ τα πληρώματα καπνίζουν ;Για όνομα του Θεού να τα σέρνουμε στην ΝΕΛ για πολλά και διάφορα αλλά όχιάδικα.
Θα ανεβάσω πιό κάτω φωτογραφίες από το video που τράβηξα στο πλοίο κατά το προηγούμενο ταξίδι του στην Τήνο και ας κρίνει την κατάσταση του πλοίου ο καθένας όπως επιθυμεί. Σημειώνω ότι στο πλοίο επέβαιναν 1500 περίπου άτομα και διανυκτέρευσαν όπως και τώρα μέσα.
DSCN6760.flv_000001267.jpg

DSCN6760.flv_000011000.jpg

DSCN6762.flv_000006633.jpg

DSCN6763.flv_000009733.jpg

DSCN6765.flv_000001733.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Και απ΄έξω.
DSCN6768.flv_000019767.jpg

DSCN6770.flv_000001500.jpg

DSCN6774.flv_000023167.jpg

DSCN6774.flv_000053700.jpg

DSCN6776.flv_000028433.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Ε ναι που ειναι το περιεργο; Που τον χανεις που τον βρισκεις τον TSS APOLLON , στο κοκκινο 
> Λεμε μαλιστα να βαλουμε και μια τεντα και να τραβηξουμε και μια μπαλαντεζα για γραμμη internet.
> Να σαι παντα καλα Γιωργο και να μας χαριζεις παντα τετοιες ομορφιες.
> 
> Μανο οταν κατεβαινες Τηνο φανταζοσουν οτι θα εβλεπες αυτα που ειδες χθες στο λιμανι ;


Rocinante @Σήμερα το πρωί τα είδα τα παιδια.Όχι πραγματικά δεν περίμενα να το έβλεπα το ντοκουμέντο με το Σούπερφέρυ .Πραγματικά ξαφνιάστικα.
K,Νikosnasia @Ξέρετε ότι εγώ δεν λασπολογώ ποτέ και κανέναν αν δεν υπάρχει λόγος και ούτε είμαι σε ευχάριστη θέση να γράφω αυτά που γράφω για το Μυτιλήνη και για τον Θεόφιλο.Αλλά βλέπω ότι στα πλοία δεν υπάρχει υπευθυνότητα και στρατηγική από τους προιστάμενους τους ξενοδοχειακού που κάποτε υπήρχαν  σε θέματα καθαριότητας και του φλέγον ζυτήματος τους καπνίσματος .Δεν ξέρω αν τους έχουν δώσει τέτοιες εντολές από την εταιρεία να είναι έτσι χύμα ,να μαι άραγε εγώ υπερβολικός ???

----------


## gnikles

Ευχαριστώ κύριε Νίκο όχι τίποτα κόντεψα να πάθω εγκεφαλικό.Μια χαρά είναι με τόσο κόσμο μέσα και με διανυκτέρευση!!!!Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ απο τον Μάνο ο καθένας κρίνει με το δικό του μάτι διαφορετικά.

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλοι μου δεν παρεξηγώ εγώ κανέναν ,είμαστε μια οικογένεια εδώ μέσα.Για να κάνουμε όμως ανταλλαγή απόψεων για το πλοίο πρέπει να ταξιδέυουμε την ίδια μέρα και το ίδιο ταξίδι.Αυτά που λέω δεν είναι υπερβολές και ούτε θα τα έγραφα έτσι για εκδικηθώ κάποιον η την εταιρεία.Είναι όλα αλήθεια αν ταξιδέυατε σήμερα θα καταλαβαίνατε τι ενοοώ.Εγώ με τα δικά μου μάτια είδα αυτά που ακριβώς έγραψα, τώρα πρίν 10 μέρες στο προηγούμενο ταξίδι τι γινόνταν δεν μπορώ να έχω άποψη  γιατί δεν ήμουν μέσα.

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## nikosnasia

Με τον Μάνο γνωριζόμαστε και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει παρεξήγηση.Απλώς απόρρώ πως είναι δυνατόν τα καταστρώματα να σκούριασαν σε δέκα μέρες. Όχι ότι το πλοίο είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση αλλά για την ηλικία του και για τα λίγα που διατείθενται για την συντήρηση του νομίζω είναι ικανοποιητικό, απλώς ικανοποιητικό.

----------


## opelmanos

> Με τον Μάνο γνωριζόμαστε και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει παρεξήγηση.Απλώς απόρρώ πως είναι δυνατόν τα καταστρώματα να σκούριασαν σε δέκα μέρες. .


 Κι όμως  ισχύει ....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107879

----------


## opelmanos

Για την παρέα της Τήνου...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107889

----------


## sylver23

Βέβαια Μάνο  να πούμε εδώ οτι η φωτο είναι απο το τελευταίο κατάστρωμα και δεν ισχύει το ίδιο και στα άλλα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα

----------


## Thanasis89

Θεωρώ Συλβέστρο πως το παραπάνω δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα. Δηλαδή, πρέπει να βάφεται ότι βλέπει το μάτι του επιβάτη ; Η μπογιά στο πλοίο και γενικά στο σίδερο κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη δεν είναι πολυτέλεια !  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

εγώ νομίζω πως κάποιοι έχουν ξεχάσει την ηλικία του πλοίου και νομίζουν ότι πρόκειται για κανέναν νεότευκτο,παρά την ηλικία του όμως είναι σε ικανοποιητική κατάσταση,το ξεναδοχειακό του στέκεται αξιοπρεπώς για την εποχή που μετασκευάστηκε το πλοίο,τα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα επίσης είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.Με λίγα λόγια εγώ δεν διαπύστωσα τπτ αρνητικό στο πλοίο όσον αφορά την καθαριότητα στα σαλόνια και στις τουαλέτες,επίσης αν κάποιοι ενοχλούνται τόσο πολύ απο τις σκουριές στο τελευταίο deck ας σκεφτούν πως είναι εντελώς ακάλυπτο στο καιρό με πάχος ελάσματος το πολύ 5 χιλιοστά που σημαίνει ότι με το πολύ ματσακόνι ενδέχεται να τρυπήσει,+ ότι δεν υπάρχει κατασκευάστική διαμόρφωση για την διαφυγή των νερών που λιμνάζουν εκεί,να σημειώσω επίσης ότι το πλοίο έκανε επισκευή ιανουάριο και τώρα πάμε στο οκτώβρη για να καταλάβουμε ότι δεν γίνονται και θαύματα σε πλοία 37 ετών.

Επίσης φίλε opelmanos θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να χαμηλώσεις λίγο τους τόνους της επίθεσης σου στην εταιρεία και τη διοίκηση διότι τα λόγια σου είναι σκληρά και να καταλάβεις ότι έχουν γίνει σημαντικά βήματα απο αυτή,μη βλέπουμε το δέντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος...

----------


## opelmanos

> Επίσης φίλε opelmanos *θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να χαμηλώσεις λίγο τους τόνους της επίθεσης σου στην εταιρεία* και τη διοίκηση διότι τα λόγια σου είναι σκληρά και να καταλάβεις ότι έχουν γίνει σημαντικά βήματα απο αυτή,μη βλέπουμε το δέντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος...


 Συγνώμη φίλε Στέφανε εμένα δεν με πείραξε το έξω και οι σκουριές (*που κακώς υπάρχουν για επιβατηκό πλοίο*)τόσο πολύ αλλά το μέσα.
Πιστέυω ότι αν κάναμε το ίδιο ταξίδι μαζί θα είχες διαφορετική άποψη.
Το πλοίο δεν ήταν καθαρό στους κοινόχρηστούς χώρους τουαλέτες μύριζαν πολύ άσχημα ειδικά στην τρίτη θέση ήταν το έλα να δείς,και στην πρώτη θέση όμως σε ελαφρώς καλύτερη κατάσταση αλλά *δεν δικαιολογείται το πλήρωμα να μην τα προσέχει αυτά !!! Δεν νομίζω οτί και για την καθαριότητα φταίει η ηλικία του πλοίου.Την έχω κάνει και εγώ αυτή τη δουλειά και γνωρίζω πολύ καλά πώς πρέπει να δουλέυουν.*
*Αν είναι παραβάτες του νόμου του καπνίσματος το ίδιο το πλήρωμα μέσα στο κόσμο και υπάρχει καπνιστήριο στο χώρο της τραπεζαρίας στο πλοίο με ορθάνοιχτες τις πόρτες και να έρχεται η μπόχα μέχρι το σαλόνι και την αναπνέοουμε τότε πώς θές να αντιδράσω?* Λίγη παιδεία και ένα παράδειγμα να δείχναν πρός τον επιβάτη δεν θα έβλαπτε .*Ο νόμος λέει καθολική απαγόρευση από 1 Σεπτεμβρίου σε όλους τους δημόσιους και κλειστούς εσωτερικούς χώρους σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 3868 και όχι να υπάρχουν καπνιστήρια στα πλοία με οράθνοιχτες τις πόρτες και να τα αναπνέει όλος ο κόσμος .Έλεος δηλ που ζούμε.*Στο Λισσός και στην ΑΝΕΚ και στο Νήσος Χίος γιατί εφαρμόζεται δηλ?Τι περιμένουν στην Νελ και δεν το εφαρμόζουν δεν τους έχουν στείλει χαρτί από τα γραφεία ??
Εγώ παρόλο που είμαι φαν της Νελ δεν πάυω να λέω τα καλά αλλά και τα κακά που θα βρώ σε κάποιο πλοίο και *δεν κάνω καμία διάκριση ειδικά αν πρόκειται για την δημόσια υγεία*

*Και σαν να μήν έφταναν όλα αυτά περιμέναμε και 40 λεπτά έξω από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης προκειμένου να φύγει ο Θεόφιλος και αφού υπήρχε διαθέσιμη προβλήτα απέναντι από το Λιμεναρχείο!!!*

----------


## opelmanos

Και για να μην με νομίζετε τρελό με το κάπνισμα ορίστε  η φωτογραφία με το ωραίο παράδειγμα που δείχνει το πλήρωμα στους επιβάτες και μάλιστα στο χώρο της ρεσεψιόν  :Mad: 
Θα την στείλω και αλλού αυτή τη φωτό

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Και για να μην με νομίζετε τρελό με το κάπνισμα ορίστε  η φωτογραφία με το ωραίο παράδειγμα που δείχνει το πλήρωμα στους επιβάτες και μάλιστα στο χώρο της ρεσεψιόν 
> Θα την στείλω και αλλού αυτή τη φωτό


Ρε Μάνο, εσένα προσωπικά σε ενοχλούσε ο καπνός??

----------


## opelmanos

> Ρε Μάνο, εσένα προσωπικά σε ενοχλούσε ο καπνός??


 Nαι ρε συ ¶κη με ενοχλούσε γιατί περνούσα απ' αυτό το χώρο και το ανέπνεα,και όχι μόνο εγώ εκεί γύρω ήταν και μια γυναίκα με το παιδί της που έπαιζε και αυτός συνέχιζε τον χαβά του και τα έγραφε όλα εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι.
*Αυτοί πρώτα  πρέπει να δείχνουν το παράδειγμα πρός τους επιβάτες και μετά να τους κάνουν παρατήρηση επειδη καπνίζουν σε μέρη που απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα.Είναι άκρως απαράδεκτη εικόνα πληρώματος αυτή .Νόμος είναι αυτός και οφείλουν όλοι να τον σέβονται και από κάπου πρέπει να αρχίσουν να πέφτουν κεφάλια μπας και ανθίσει λίγο η παιδεία που τόσο λείπει απ 'αυτή την τριτοκοσμική χώρα ..*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Παρ'όλο που κάνεις την τρίχα τριχιά, τέλος πάντων...
Σε βρίσκω υπερβολικό σε κάποια σημεία.

----------


## opelmanos

> Παρ'όλο που κάνεις την τρίχα τριχιά, τέλος πάντων...
> Σε βρίσκω υπερβολικό σε κάποια σημεία.


Εσύ είσαι καπνιστής και σε βολεύει τώρα αυτό που γίνεται και για αυτό το λές το καταλαβαίνω ,Αν δεν ήσουν θα καταλάβαινες πολύ καλά  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Μια αντιπαράθεση σαν τους Ολυμπιακούς -Παναθηναϊκούς(καπνιστές -μή καπνιστές )άλλα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να σεβόμαστε και να εφαρμόζουμε και τους νόμους επιτέλους και όχι τι  βολεύει τον καθένα ..

----------


## nikosnasia

Μάνο παιδί μου στο έχω ξαναπεί.Δώσε και σε άλλα πράγματα....... προτεραιότητα. Είναι αλήθεια ο μόνος νόμος που δεν εφαρμόζεται σωστά ; Και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ το μόνο πλοίο ; 
Έχεις ρωτήσει ποτέ αν τα υλικά των πλοίων που ζουν και αναπνέουν μέρα νύχτα τα πληρώματα είναι καρκινογόνα ;Κάνε μια έρευνα και θα εκπλαγείς. Το κάπνισμα τότε θα είναι πταίσμα.

----------


## opelmanos

> Μάνο παιδί μου στο έχω ξαναπεί.Δώσε και σε άλλα πράγματα....... προτεραιότητα. Είναι αλήθεια ο μόνος νόμος που δεν εφαρμόζεται σωστά ; Και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ το μόνο πλοίο ; 
> Έχεις ρωτήσει ποτέ αν τα υλικά των πλοίων που ζουν και αναπνέουν μέρα νύχτα τα πληρώματα είναι καρκινογόνα ;Κάνε μια έρευνα και θα εκπλαγείς. Το κάπνισμα τότε θα είναι πταίσμα.


 Στην Λισσός  στο Νήσος Χίος γιατί όμως  εφαρμόζονται κ.Νίκο???
¶λλο τα υλικά των πλοίων και άλλο το κάπνισμα ,από όπου μπρούμε πρέπει να προστατευόμστε δεν μπορούμε να ανεχόμαστε τον κάθε καπνιστή που ΄θέλει να βγάλει τους νταλκάδες του να μας δηλητηριάζει η να λέμε:έλα μωρέ τώρα τι πειράζει το κάπνισμα εφόσον τα καυσαέρια των αυτοκινήτων είναι χειρότερα και τα αναπνέουμε η τα καυσαέρια των εργοστασίων επειρεάζουν την μορφή του ανρθώπου .Και ναι δεν εφαρμόζονται πολλοί νόμοι  αλλά αν λέμε όλοι το ίδιο πράγμα έλα μώρε τώρα δεν θα βοηθήσουμε ποτέ και σε τίποτα και όυτε θα πάμε μπροστά .

----------


## MYTILENE

ΜΑΝΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕ..... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Μάνο συμφωνώ οτι οι νόμοι πρέπει να εφαρμόζονται.
Για αυτό σε συμβουλεύω να μην στείλεις και αλλού την φωτογραφία καθώς δεν μπορεί να σταθεί πουθενά εφόσον είναι παράνομα τραβηγμένη...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Mάνο χαλαρά... Μη αγχώνεσαι και σου ανέβει καμιά πίεση ή κάνα ζάχαρο...

Να, πάρε μία σοκολάτα, εεεε μία φωτογραφία με το "ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗ" στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης με φόντο, το Κάστρο της Μυτιλήνης!

----------


## opelmanos

Aφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Νελίτες για να μην ξεχνώ ονόματα  :Wink: 
Την περασμένη Κυριακή στο λιμάνι της Τήνου 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108333

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Aφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Νελίτες για να μην ξεχνώ ονόματα 
> Την περασμένη Κυριακή στο λιμάνι της Τήνου 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108333


Ω*ραια φωτο Μανο. Να κερασω κανα στριφτο ? Στις δημοτικες μαζι σου μεχρι κοκκαλο.
*

----------


## douzoune

Για όλους τους φαν μιας πραγματικής αρχόντισσας! 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108471

----------


## opelmanos

Πλώρη για Τήνο.... :Wink:  το περασμένο Σάββατο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108501

----------


## opelmanos

Λίγο νωρίτερα δαμάζοντας τα κύματα 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108502

----------


## theofiloss

τηλεφωνημα για βομβα στο μυτιληνη!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> τηλεφωνημα για βομβα στο μυτιληνη!!!!


 Eσύ μήπως το έκανες ??? ...σε κατάλαβα θα σε πάω στην Αστυνομία !!!

----------


## theofiloss

χαχα ταξιδευει ο πατερας μου ..λογικα οπου να νε θα φυγει...

----------


## waterman

ταξιδεύαμε χθες το βράδυ από Μυτιλήνη για Πειραιά σε καμπίνα και το πρωι ο ένας από τους δύο είχε τσιμπήματα πολύ πιθανόν από ακάρια στα σεντόνια/κουβέρτες.....όταν πληρώνεις 80 Ευρώ το άτομο την δίκλυνη καμπίνα, περιμένεις αμ τι άλλο καθαρά σκεπάσματα και όχι να τρέχεις στα επείγοντα του Συγγρού την επόμενη μέρα!

----------


## opelmanos

*Σε αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο φίλε μου* καλά κάνεις και μας το είπες.Πές μας σε παρακαλώ τι άλλο αρνητικό αλλά και θετικό σχημάτισες από το βαπόρι??

----------


## giannisk88

> ταξιδεύαμε χθες το βράδυ από Μυτιλήνη για Πειραιά σε καμπίνα και το πρωι ο ένας από τους δύο είχε τσιμπήματα πολύ πιθανόν από ακάρια στα σεντόνια/κουβέρτες.....*όταν πληρώνεις 80 Ευρώ το άτομο την δίκλυνη καμπίνα*, περιμένεις αμ τι άλλο καθαρά σκεπάσματα και όχι να τρέχεις στα επείγοντα του Συγγρού την επόμενη μέρα!


Εγώ θα συμπληρώσω ότι και 10 ευρώ το άτομο να ήταν η καμπίνα πρώτα απο όλα είναι η υγεία του επιβάτη (ποσο μάλλον για 160 ευρώ που δώσατε εσείς και για ένα πλοίο όπου εχει πολλα χρονάκια στη καμπούρα του μη ξεχνάμε) και θα έπρεπε τα σεντόνια να καθαρίζονται καλά και να αλλάζονται μετα απο κάθε αλλαγή των επιβατών στις καμπίνες. Δε ξέρω κάθε πότε αλλάζονται ή πως πλένονται στα πλοία τα σεντόνια κλπ αλλά εχω συγγενείς που είχαν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με άλλο πλοίο.

----------


## Leo

> Εγώ θα συμπληρώσω ότι και 10 ευρώ το άτομο να ήταν η καμπίνα πρώτα απο όλα είναι η υγεία του επιβάτη (ποσο μάλλον για 160 ευρώ που δώσατε εσείς και για ένα πλοίο όπου εχει πολλα χρονάκια στη καμπούρα του μη ξεχνάμε) και θα έπρεπε τα σεντόνια να καθαρίζονται καλά και να αλλάζονται μετα απο κάθε αλλαγή των επιβατών στις καμπίνες. Δε ξέρω κάθε πότε αλλάζονται ή πως πλένονται στα πλοία τα σεντόνια κλπ αλλά εχω συγγενείς που είχαν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με άλλο πλοίο.


Δεν είναι θέμα καθαριότητας σεντονιών παιδιά, αυτά πλέονται και στερώνονται φρασκοσιδερωμένα καθημερινά. Αν θυμάμαι καλά και στο παρελθόν είχε παρατηρηθεί παρόμοιο φαινόμενο στο ίδιο πλοίο και είχε συζητηθεί εκτενώς. Από  ότι εγώ κατάλαβα τέτοια φαινόμενα υπήραχαν (-χουν?) στο στρατό και κατοικοεδρεύουν κυρίως στα στρώματα. Δεν είναι και εύκολη η εξόντωσή τους. Υπόθεση κάνω, συνδέοντας το με τα προηγούμενα,  δεν είναι κάτι που γνωρίζω.

----------


## waterman

δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα σεντονιών, αλλά στρωμάτων και μαξιλιαρών, τα οποία πολυ πιθανόν δεν έχουν αλλάξει και ποτέ. Όπως και να έχει, το κακό έγινε, το θέμα είναι να μην την πάθουν και άλλοι....

----------


## giannisk88

Έχετε δίκιο απόλυτα.
Ένας τρόπος αντιμετόπισης πάντως είναι η αναφορά στη reception του πλοίο με τον αριθμό καμπίνας και το α/α του κρεβατιού στη καμπίνα που παρατηρήθηκε και (σε λογικά πλαίσια πάντα) εκείνοι θα το αντιμετοπίσουν ώστε να μη τη πατήσουν και άλλοι.

----------


## waterman

το πρόβλημα δεν λύνεται στην ρίζα του με το να το κοινοποιήσουμε στην εταιρία (κάτι που σκοπεύουμε να κάνουμε) - η πρόληψη είναι που λείπει για να μην υπάρχουν τέτοιου είδους περιστατικά. 

με τις τιμές που έχουν οι κλίνες, 80 ΕΥΡΩ/άτομο (σε δίκλυνη καμπίνα) για Πειραιά-Μυτιλήνη, το να γίνει αλλαγή σε μαξιλάρια ή/και στρώματα σε αποδεκτά χρονικά διαστήματα (όπως αύτά προκύπτουν από κανονισμούς ή την διεθνή εμπειρία), δεν είναι κόστος, ειδικότερα όταν αφορά την υγεία των επιβατών.

----------


## nikosnasia

"Από τους καρχαρίες γλύτωσα, τις τίγρεις τις εσκότωσα και με καταβροχθήσαν οι κοριοί"
                                                   Μπέρτολτ Μπρέχτ.
Pict2007329.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

> "Από τους καρχαρίες γλύτωσα, τις τίγρεις τις εσκότωσα και με καταβροχθήσαν οι κοριοί"
>                                                    Μπέρτολτ Μπρέχτ.
> Pict2007329.JPG


Πολύ εύστοχο ! Μπράβο ! 
Διαφορετική φωτογραφία...  :Wink:

----------


## taxman

TA STROMATA EXOYN ALAXTEI OLA STHN PERSINH EPISKEYH TOY PLOIOY

----------


## waterman

> TA STROMATA EXOYN ALAXTEI OLA STHN PERSINH EPISKEYH TOY PLOIOY


τα μαξιλάρια μάλλον όχι από ότι φαίνεται...

----------


## Fido

Χωρίς να θέλω να αντικρούσω κανέναν, ούτε και να αμφισβητήσω τίποτα, δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι το πλοίο αυτό καθ αυτό είναι βρώμικο, ή τα στρώματα ή τα μαξιλάρια του έχουν ακάρεα, μικρόβια, κοριούς η βουβωνική πανώλη!! :Very Happy:  δυστυχώς ακόμα και στο πιο καθαρό περιβάλλον τέτοια "ατυχήματα" μπορούν να συμβούν. Να σας αναφέρω μόνο εν τάχει ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της 5ετούς παραμονής μου στο εξωτερικό, ολόκληρη η περιοχή του βορρά της Γαλλίας επλήγη από ψωρα (ένα από τα ατυχή θύματα ήμουν και εγώ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ). Δυστυχώς, όπως έμαθα η αναχαίτιση του φαινομένου δεν ήταν δυνατή καθώς αρκούσε η επαφή και μόνο με υφασμα που είχε ακουμπήσει άλλο θύμα για να μολυνθεί ο οποιοσδήποτε, και το ακόμα χειροτερο είναι ότι η επώαση του μικροβιου κρατούσε κάποιες μέρες αν όχι εβδομάδες πριν εκδηλωθεί στον ασθενή. 
Τι θέλω να πω με αυτό; ότι κάποια πράγματα δυστυχώς δεν αποφεύγονται, το αυτό συμβαίνει και με παρόμοια pet,(κοριούς κλπ) τα οποία ουδείς ξέρει από πούθε (ή από ποιον :Wink: ) και από πότε προέρχονται, και επιπλέον η αντιμετώπιση τους δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη. Και δυστυχώς και στο καλύτερο ξενοδοχείο να πας υπάρχει πάντα η πιθανότητα να ψωνίσεις τέτοιου ειδους κατοικίδια... :Sad: 
Όσο για τους κορέους, θυμόμαστε όλοι από το στρατό ότι προκειμένου να αποφύγουμε τέτοιου είδους επιθέσεις με βολες κατά ριπάς, έπρεπε να τηρούμε απαρέγγλιτα ορισμένους κανόνες υγιεινής αλλιώς η τιμωρία ήταν σκληρή!! :Cool:  
Κρίμα για τους ανθρώπους και για την ταλαιπωρία που υπόκεινται, δυστυχώς συμβαίνουν κι αυτα. Για μένα το να ενημερώσει κανείς την εταιρεία με ακριβή αριθμό καμπίνας κλπ ίσως βοηθήσει στο να γίνει πχ κάποια απολύμανση, οπότε κάποιου τέτοιου είδους επισήμανση δεν νομίζω ότι βλάπτει (αν βέβαια και η εταιρεία είναι σοβαρή και μεριμνήσει πραγματικά για το περιστατικό...)

----------


## sylver23

Μυτιλήνη στην Μυτιλήνη.Φωτογραφία απο το ομόσταυλο.

P5290152.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Η πληροφορια απο το ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ 

http://ellada-kalimera.blogspot.com/2010/10/18.html

----------


## opelmanos

Μπράβο που τον εντοπίσαν καλά να πάθει για μάθει άλλη φορά να μην ταλαιπωρεί τσάμπα κόσμο με τέτοιες αηδίες ,τώρα ας υποστεί τις συνέπειες

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Στον *douzounako* που γιορτάζει και γενικά σε ΌΛΟΥΣ τους εορτάζοντες του Φόρουμ...!!!!!!

Χρόνια Πολλά, Πολύχρονος, Ότι Επιθυμείς και Να Χαίρεσαι Το Όνομά Σου!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά φίλε Douzoune.οτι επιθυμείς να πραγματοποιειθεί
DSCF4279.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Το πλοίο έχοντας περάσει τα φανάρια του Πειραιά σήμερα το βράδυ!
Για τους φίλους gtogias,nikosnasia,Dimitris T,opelmanos,douzoune,Giovanaut,
Mytilene,Akis dionisis,gnikles,BULKERMAN,Sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113851

----------


## diagoras

Ανοιχτα της Τηνου η αρχοντισσα με ροτα την Μυτιληνη 
TINOSS 2 207.JPG 
Για τον TSS APOLLON και ολους τους Νελιτες

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω φιλε diagoras πανεμορφη ληψη!!!

----------


## gnikles

> *Το πλοίο έχοντας περάσει τα φανάρια του Πειραιά σήμερα το βράδυ!*
> *Για τους φίλους gtogias,nikosnasia,Dimitris T,opelmanos,douzoune,Giovanaut,*
> *Mytilene,Akis dionisis,gnikles,BULKERMAN,Sylver23!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113851


 Φίλε μου ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!Κούκλα η αρχόντισσα το βράδυ!!!

----------


## gtogias

> *Το πλοίο έχοντας περάσει τα φανάρια του Πειραιά σήμερα το βράδυ!*
> *Για τους φίλους gtogias,nikosnasia,Dimitris T,opelmanos,douzoune,Giovanaut,*
> *Mytilene,Akis dionisis,gnikles,BULKERMAN,Sylver23!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113851


Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο φίλο vinman.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Για όλους τους φαν μιας πραγματικής αρχόντισσας! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108471


Oh la laa...!!!
Απιστευτη φωτο...!!!

Καλλιτεχνης....!!!




> *Το πλοίο έχοντας περάσει τα φανάρια του Πειραιά σήμερα το βράδυ!
> Για τους φίλους gtogias,nikosnasia,Dimitris T,opelmanos,douzoune,Giovanaut,
> Mytilene,Akis dionisis,gnikles,BULKERMAN,Sylver23!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113851


Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση, να εισαι καλα, πολυ ομορφη...!!!

----------


## chiotis

Μυτιληνη 27-10-2010
φωτο τραβηγμενη απο το Νισσος Χιος.
Αφιερωμενη στους Dimitris T και johny 18.

----------


## GiannisV

Σχετικά με την καθαριότητα του πλοίου έχουμε δεί καμία βελτίωση? Σε προηγούμενα ποστ δεν είδα και τα καλύτερα.

----------


## chiotis

> Σχετικά με την καθαριότητα του πλοίου έχουμε δεί καμία βελτίωση? Σε προηγούμενα ποστ δεν είδα και τα καλύτερα.


Mηπως καποιος εχει παραμελησει καποιον?
Μηπως η Νελ πρεπει να δωσει περισσοτερη σημασια στα πλοια της και συγκεκριμενα στο συνγκεκρυμενο???Εχθεσ το πλοιο ηταν σε αθλοια κατασταση 
σπασμενες πορτες , σπασμενες τουαλετες , βρομια πολυ , μια τουαλετα εξυπιρετουσε ολο το πλοιο και γενικα το θεαμα που αντικρισα δεν ηταν και το καλυτερο . Κριμα ομως .Το πλοιο μου φανηκε οτι η εταιρια το εχει αφησει στην τυχη του.Μηπως θα ηταν η ωρα να κανει μια μικρη επισκευη-αναβαθμιση??
Ποστευω οτι δεν αρμοζει τετοια συμπεριφορα σε ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα πλοια(το αγαπημενο μου) στο Αιγαιο.Κριμα...Κριμαα

----------


## chiotis

Παρα ομως  καποια μικρα λαθακια η αρχοντισσα ειναι πρωτη...
Εδω μερικες φωτο αφιερωμενες στους: Dimitris T,johny 18,ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, pantelis2009,taxman.

----------


## chiotis

Και η συνεχια (οι φωτο αφιερομενες σε αυτους που προανεφρα.)

----------


## pantelis2009

> Και η συνεχια (οι φωτο αφιερομενες σε αυτους που προανεφρα.)


 Ευχαριστω φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση και τις ωραίες φωτο :Wink: .

----------


## Giovanaut

Για ολους τους καλους φιλους του πλοιου...!!!
Σαββατο πρωι, με τη δροσουλα στα γνωστα λημερια....!!!

DSC06673.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η Αρχοντισσα με φοντο το Καστρο_! Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια φιλε Giovanaut!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Aπλά.................Υ-Π-Ε-Ρ-Ο-Χ-ΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ. Ευχαριστούμε :Surprised: .

----------


## Giovanaut

Αλλη μια για εσας, και τα ομορφα λογια σας...!!!

DSC06662.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι πρέπει για κάδρο. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη και αυτη η φωτογραφια!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Giovanaut

----------


## speedrunner

Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ σας ενημερώνει ότι, λόγω μεγάλης ανάγκης  εξυπηρέτησης επιβατών που πρέπει να μεταβούν άμεσα στη Αθήνα, φορτηγών  οχημάτων με ευπαθή προϊόντα από Μυτιλήνη προς Πειραιά και λόγω των  συνεχιζόμενων απεργιακών κινητοποιήσεων της ΠΝΟ, το πλοίο της εταιρείας  μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα αναχωρήσει σήμερα από Μυτιλήνη για Πειραιά στις  20:00. Το πλοίο δεν θα προσεγγίσει τη Χίο.

*ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ 
*


*http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=685*

----------


## chiotis

κατα τη γνωμη μου θα δεσει στην κεφαλη της Ηετιωνιας (ακτης).

----------


## CORFU

αυτο παντωs εχει το ais ανοικτο

----------


## speedrunner

> κατα τη γνωμη μου θα δεσει στην κεφαλη της Ηετιωνιας (ακτης).


Απο ότι βλέπω στο AIS έδεσε στα διακοσάρια, λογικά δίπλα στο ¶γιος Γεώργιος ( έχει και αυτό το AIS κλειστό και δεν μπορώ να δω που είναι :Mad: )

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Και αφού λοιπόν ο ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ πάει στον Πειραιά για επισκευή, τι λέτε??
Μία φορά την εβδομάδα θα ανεβαίνει Καβάλα και τα Σάββατα [όπως και το καλοκαίρι] Θεσ/νίκη??
Κάτι μου λέει ότι την Θεσσαλονίκη θα την τιμήσει, αφού ούτε ΛΙΣΣΌΣ έχουμε και τώρα πλέον ούτε ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nikosnasia

Καιρός είναι να το διαλύσουν κι αυτό, "κουτσό" είναι ευκαιρία να το αποτελειώσουν.Γιατί να μή βάλουν το European ;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Καιρός είναι να το διαλύσουν κι αυτό, "κουτσό" είναι ευκαιρία να το αποτελειώσουν.Γιατί να μή βάλουν το European ;


 Νομίζω και το European και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ κάνουν από μία διανυχτέρευση το καθένα στην Μυτιλήνη μία φορά την εβδομάδα... Σωστά??

----------


## nikosnasia

To European την κάνει στο Πειραιά.

----------


## Giovanaut

Θεωρω οτι το ενα πρεπει να ανεβαινει Θεσσαλονικη και το αλλο Καβαλα προσωρινα και να κανει και καποιο δρομολογιο εξτρα το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ για να εξυπηρετησει Ικαροσαμια..!!!

Δεν ξερω αν το εχουμε καταλαβει, αλλα αυτη την στιγμη και χωρις και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, δεν υπαρχει συνδεση Μυτιληνης-Χιου με Βορεια Ελλαδα...!!!

Κατι πρεπει να γινει αμεσα...!!!

----------


## despo

Απο ο,τι ακούστηκε απο πρακτορείο της Μυτιλήνης, σε πρώτη φάση το κενό του Θεόφιλου, θα καλυφθεί εν μέρει απο το Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## chiotis

> Απο ο,τι ακούστηκε απο πρακτορείο της Μυτιλήνης, σε πρώτη φάση το κενό του Θεόφιλου, θα καλυφθεί εν μέρει απο το Μυτιλήνη.


Απο το Ταξιαρχης το πρωτο δρομολογιο μετα μαλλον το Μυτιληνη http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.com/

----------


## DimitrisT

*Προέκταση δρομολογίου Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ*

Πηγή: nel.gr

----------


## nikosnasia

Πάλι το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ την πλήρωσε την "νύφη".

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πάλι το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ την πλήρωσε την "νύφη".


Aφού κάθετε που κάθετε το Σάββατο το βράδυ στη Μυτιλήνη ας το αξιοποιήσει το Σάββατόβραδο, πηγάινοντας μία βόλτα ως τη Λήμνο και την Καβάλα...

----------


## Fido

Τουλάχιστον είναι θετικό ότι με τον έναν ή τον αλλο τρόπο θα συνεχιστεί η εξυπηρετηση των κατοίκων των νησιών, κι αυτό προέχει πάνω απ όλα! :Wink:  Γιατί μπορεί ο Τεό σ αυτή τη φάση (δηλαδή απ το καλοκαίρι) να πήγαινε σα χελωνίτσα, αλλά είχε μεγάλες μεταφορικές δυνατότητες και εξυπηρετούσε (όπως και βασάνιζε) πολύ κόσμο. 
Τέλος πάντων το Μυτιλήνη δε θα γνωρίζει ανάπαυση αλλά πλησιάζει κι αυτού η ετησία του, θα ξεκουραστεί ο βάπορας! :Very Happy:

----------


## despo

Τελικά δεν ηταν 'γραφτό' να κάνει οποιαδήποτε προέκταση δρομολογίου, αφου το πλοίο δεν θα ξεκινήσει καν απο Πειραιά, λόγω απαγορευτικού.

----------


## chiotis

> Τελικά δεν ηταν 'γραφτό' να κάνει οποιαδήποτε προέκταση δρομολογίου, αφου το πλοίο δεν θα ξεκινήσει καν απο Πειραιά, λόγω απαγορευτικού.


ναι αλλα καποια στιγμη θα φυγει οποτε μπορει να το εκτελεσει τοτε το δρομολογιο,ουτουσιαλλιοως την κυριακη το βραδυ ξαναταξιδευει η αφου το Europen εχει επησεις απαγορευτικο και αυριο δεν ταξιδευει μπορει να κανει αυτο το δρομολογιο........λεμε τωρα......,.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μυτιλήνη σήμερα το πρωΐ στις 12.45 που ο καιρός ήταν ακόμη καλός. 
Χαρισμένη σε chiotis, despo, Fido, Akis Dionisis, nikosnasia, DimitrisT, Giovanaut, sylver23, T.S.S. APOLLON, vinman, Leo, leo85, και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 23 10-12-2010.jpg
Θέλει και αυτό τη συντηρησούλα του!!!!

----------


## chiotis

> Το Μυτιλήνη σήμερα το πρωΐ στις 12.45 που ο καιρός ήταν ακόμη καλός. 
> Χαρισμένη σε chiotis, despo, Fido, Akis Dionisis, nikosnasia, DimitrisT, Giovanaut, sylver23, T.S.S. APOLLON, vinman, Leo, leo85, και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


και αυτο και τοο  Νησος Χιος

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραίος ο Παντελής...
Νομίζω ένα βαψιματάκι το θέλει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fido

:Very Happy:  Το θέλει, το θέλει...υπομονή η ακινησία του πλησιάζει, άρα λογικά θα το δούμε πάλι κουκλί! :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Αφιερωμένη στον Πλοίαρχο και το άριστο πλήρωμα του Μυτιλήνη, που το κρατάν καλοσυντηρημένο, μοσχομυριστό και καθαρότατο! Χρόνια πολλά!
Σταθερή αξία στη γραμμή του!

MYTILINI.jpg

----------


## laz94

Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου... :Wink: 
Αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά τον Ιούλιο που μας πέρασε...
100_2531.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία στις 08/11/2010 :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε laz94, Akis Dionisis, DimitrisT, Giovanaut, chiotis, Apostolos, despo, T.S.S. APOLLON, Fido, Κάρολο, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Very Happy: . 

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 24 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Και μία στις 08/11/2010.
> Χαρισμένη σε laz94, Akis Dionisis, DimitrisT, Giovanaut, chiotis, Apostolos, despo, T.S.S. APOLLON, Fido, Κάρολο, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 24 08-11-2010.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Παντελή!!!
Λάμπει το πλοίο απ' οτι βλέπω...

----------


## despo

Να είσαι καλά φιλε Παντελή και εύχομαι Καλά Χριστούγεννα.

----------


## konigi

Για όλους τους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ.

P1220113.JPG

----------


## chiotis

> Για όλους τους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ.
> 
> P1220113.JPG


Eυχαριστουμε ,τελια!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Πραγματικα ομορφη...!!!!
Σ' ευχαριστουμε πολυ....!!!!

----------


## nkr

*Η αρχοντισσα του Β.Αιγαιου δεμενη στον Πειραια το πρωι......
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,minoan,Dimitris T.,tss apollon,Giovanaut,konigi,chiotis,laz 94,despo,apostolos,fido,Akis dionisis,Καρολο και σε ολους τους Νελιτες*
100_4001.jpg

----------


## chiotis

> *Η αρχοντισσα του Β.Αιγαιου δεμενη στον Πειραια το πρωι......
> Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,minoan,Dimitris T.,tss apollon,Giovanaut,konigi,chiotis,laz 94,despo,apostolos,fido,Akis dionisis,Καρολο και σε ολους τους Νελιτες*
> 100_4001.jpg


Ευχαριστουμε!!!τελεια...

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr  :Wink:

----------


## Fido

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε nkr!
Αν και λογικά πλησιάζει ο καιρός της ετησίας της, παραμένει γοητευτική όπως πάντα!!

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Nkr για την πανέμορφη φωτογραφία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ευχαριστω τον φιλο nkr και ανταποδιδω_
_ Η Αρχοντισσα σημερα το πρωι  στον  Σαρωνικο  _ 
DSCF0162.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> *Η αρχοντισσα του Β.Αιγαιου δεμενη στον Πειραια το πρωι......
> Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,minoan,Dimitris T.,tss apollon,Giovanaut,konigi,chiotis,laz 94,despo,apostolos,fido,Akis dionisis,Καρολο και σε ολους τους Νελιτες*
> 100_4001.jpg



_Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ωραία αφιέρωση._  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω Νίκο (nkr) ότι σωστά απέδοσες αυτό τον τίτλο στο πλοίο.

" *Η αρχοντισσα του Β.Αιγαιου.....* " είναι αυτό και μου άρεσε.

----------


## Giovanaut

Σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ και τους δυο και συμφωνω κι εγω με τον χαρακτηρισμο...!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

30/1/2010 H Αρχόντισσα στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF4172.jpg
Αφιερωμένη σους φίλους nkr (ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση),pantelis2009,Leo,giovanaut, T.S.S.Apollon,Karolos,chiotis,konigi,laz94,apostol  os και σε όλους τους φαν της  Αρχόντισσας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογος  ο φιλος DimitrisT.!!!

----------


## chiotis

> 30/1/2010 H Αρχόντισσα στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
> DSCF4172.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη σους φίλους nkr (ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση),pantelis2009,Leo,giovanaut, T.S.S.Apollon,Karolos,chiotis,konigi,laz94,apostol  os και σε όλους τους φαν της  Αρχόντισσας.


Eυχαριστουμε!!!Τελεια φωτο οπως παντα.!.!

----------


## diagoras

Η γηραια κυρια ανοιχτα της Τηνου με πορεια την Μυτιληνη 
TINOSS 2 208.JPG 
Για τους φιλους DimitrisT,TSS APOLLON,gtogias

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DimitrisT για την αφιέρωση. όπως πάντα υπέροχη φωτο. :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Τα απαγορευτικα δινουν ευκαιριες για ημερησιες ποζες και ο Δημητρης παντα τις αξιοποιει...!!!
Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση...!!!

Ευχαριστουμε ομως και για την ομορφη φωτο απο την Τηνο...!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

10/2 Μυτιλήνη στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSC_0408.jpg
αφιερωμένο στους φίλους nkr,diagoras (ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση) ,pantelis2009, Leo,giovanaut, T.S.S.Apollon,Karolos,chiotis,konigi,gtogias,laz94  ,apostolos,sylver23 και σε όλους τους φαν της  Αρχόντισσας.

----------


## laz94

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε DimitrisT και ανταποδίδω...
100_2530.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DimitrisT και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, laz94, nkr, diagoras, Leo, Giovanaut, T.S.S.Apollon, chiotis, konigi, gtogias, Κάρολος και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz: 



ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 20 22-09-2010.jpg
Μυτιλήνη...22/09/2010

----------


## chiotis

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε DimitrisT και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, laz94, nkr, diagoras, Leo, Giovanaut, T.S.S.Apollon, chiotis, konigi, gtogias, Κάρολος και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 20 22-09-2010.jpg
> Μυτιλήνη...22/09/2010


Eυχαριστουμε ..!!!πολυ καλη!!

----------


## DimitrisT

*Ετήσια επιθεώρηση Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ*
                                   Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ σας  ενημερώνει ότι, τα δρομολόγια της Τετάρτης 23/02 και της Παρασκευής  25/02, του πλοίου της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, από Πειραιά για  Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και της Πέμπτης 24/02 και Κυριακής 27/02 από Μυτιλήνη για  Χίο-Πειραιά, θα παραμείνουν ανεκτέλεστα λόγω ετήσιας επιθεώρησης του  πλοίου.


πηγή:http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=781

----------


## chiotis

Η αρχόντισσα σήμερα στον πειραιά.Για τους pantelis2009,DimitrisT και ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε chiotis και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, DimitrisT, laz94, Giovanaut, diagoras και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 



ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 15 20-09-2010.jpgΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ..... 20-09-2010

----------


## Fido

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες! Πέρασα και εγώ πριν 2-3 μερούλες αλλά δεν πρόλαβαινα να φωτογραφίσω!

Πάντως κανονικά από αύριο (εκτός κι αν υπάρξει νέα ενημέρωση) η αρχόντισσα ξεκινάει πάλι τα δρομολόγιά της, και δεξαμενισμός (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δεν έγινε. Μπορεί η φετινή ακινησία να διήρκεσε λιγότερο απ'ότι πέρυσι, όμως θεωρώ ότι ένα καθάρισμα από κάτω έπρεπε να γίνει για να τσιμπήσει το βαπόρι λίγο δρόμο ακόμα. 12 μήνες αδιάκοπα στο νερό βρίσκεται δεν νομίζω ότι  ένας καθαρισμός των υφάλων θα ήταν κάτι το τόσο δύσκολο. :Mad: 

Eιδικά εφόσον η ταχύτητά του έχει μειωθεί αισθητά τον τελευταίο καιρό (είτε αυτό γίνεται σκοπιμα είτε όχι) προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι έπρεπε το βαπόρι να δεξαμενιστεί. Φυσικά και είμαι ανοιχτός στον αντίλογο, και μακάρι από αυριο που ξεκινάει πάλι τα αδιάκοπα πάνω κάτω να με διαψεύσει. Πάντως, ήδη 12 μήνες+ πασχαλινή/καλοκαιρινή σεζόν που επέρχονται τα θεωρώ βαρεία αγγαρεία για το 38χρονο πλοίο το οποίο ειρήσθω εν παρόδω έχει αποδειχτεί τέρας αξιοπιστίας...Γιατί δηλαδή πρέπει να ζορίζουμε τόσο τα πράγματα; :roll:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μυτιλήνη την Πέμπτη 03/03/2010 για τους καλούς φίλους του n@utilia.gr



mytilhnh3.jpgmytilhnh2.jpgmytilhnh1.jpg 
mytilhnh4.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες Νίκο και σ' ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## johny18

Η αρχόντισσα του Αιγαίου .... καταπληκτικές φωτο !!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Ερχεται σιγα σιγα να ολοκληρωσει την μανουβρα του το Σεπτεμβρη στην Τηνο 
TINOSS 2 106.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Πορεία για να ναυπηγεία της Σύρου έχει βάλει το πλοίο για να πραγματοποιήσει τον δεξαμενισμό του, την Τετάρτη 23/03 επιστρέφει στα δρομολόγια του!!!

----------


## Fido

Παρασκευή απόγευμα και μετά από ισως και 2 χρόνια ξαναταξίδεψα με το  Μυτιλήνη. Σε γενικές γραμμές ισχύουν τα ίδια που έχουν καταστήσει το  καράβι σταθερή αξία 20 χρόνια τωρα. Αρκετά καθαρό μέσα (αν και στο  επόμενο ταξίδι θα κάνω δώρο στο πλοίο έναν ατμοκαθαριστή καθώς σε κάποια  σημεία οι μοκέτες θέλουν ένα πέρασμα.  ), καθαρό και στα καταστρώματα, χωρίς σκουριές ακόμα και στο τελευταίο  ντεκ. Κάποιες ξύλινες πόρτες πάντως έχουν ξεχάσει τι εστί βερνίκι εδώ  και πάρα πολύ καιρό... :Cool:  
Η καμπίνα καθαρή και ήσυχη στη γνώριμη λιτή φιγούρα που ξέρουμε. Από  χρόνο, 12,5 ώρες (19:00 ακριβώς φύγαμε από Πειραιά 4:30 ξύπνησα και  μόλις φεύγαμε από Χίο 7:30 μπαίναμε στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης) Το πλήρωμα  ευγενικό ναι μεν με τη συνήθη μουντρουχίλα βέβαια αλλά αυτά είναι  αρκετά γνωστά. Εξαίρεση μια καταπληκτική κυρία στο μπαρ της  διακεκριμένης που πραγματικά έδινε ρέστα ευγένειας και εξυπηρέτησης! Από  κόσμο λίγα πράματα από επιβάτες αρκετά στο γκαραζ (αν και γι αυτό είναι  μόνο η εντύπωσή μου, όρκο δεν παίρνω) 

Με 2 λόγια για να μην κουράζω το πλοίο κατ'εμέ παραμένει αξιόμαχο ναι  μεν, αλλά τα 38 του χρόνια ΔΕΝ κρύβονται. Τη δουλειά του την κάνει καλά  αλλά οι εποχές έχουν αλλάξει όπως και να το κάνουμε. Εσωτερικά αν και  δεν το λες κακό, είναι ξεπερασμένο (χώρια που όταν μπαίνω απ το  ροζ-κόκκινο νομίζω ότι μπαίνω στο σπίτι της Barbie :grin: )

Α! και ένα κακώς κείμενο: είχα μαζί μου αυτό το θηρίο που έτυχε να είναι  σκύλος μου( :Smile: )  τον οποίο και ανέβασα στο τελευταίο ντεκ και έβαλα σε  ένα από τα κλουβάκια. Από τη στιγμή που νύχτωσε και παρόλες τις  παρακλήσεις μου ένα ρημάδι φως δεν άναψαν εκεί πάνω. Και όχι μόνο αυτό  αλλά και στο πιο κάτω ντεκ το μισό ήταν σκοτεινό. Και πες ότι δεν είχα  σκύλο οκ, μα ένας άνθρωπος να πάει δε θέλει και πολύ να πέσει και να  γκρεμοτσακιστεί! Για όνομα του Θεού πια, είπαμε, βαπόρι είναι, σκάλες  έχει, σίδερα έχει, τι νοοτροπία είναι αυτή; Να αναφέρω μόνο την απάντηση  ενός υπαλλήλου που ήταν στη ρεσεψιον : "ναι, έχουμε ενημερώσει, το πάνω  ντεκ είναι σβηστό"!!!!!!!!(σώπα ρε μεγάλε!!και εγω ήρθα να σου πω να  σβήσεις τα φώτα  :Mad: ) Πάλι καλά να λέμε που είχε πανσέληνο...
Επίσης μέσα ο τελευταίος όροφος δεν ήταν προσβάσιμος, εκεί αν δεν κάνω  λαθος δεν εχει καμπίνες; μήπως λόγω εποχής δεν τον χρησιμοποιούν; πάντως  ο όροφος ήταν κλειστός. 

Αυτά από μένα σε ένα ίσως από τα τελευταία ταξίδια (μάλλον) που έκανα με  το Μυτιλήνη που ναι μεν είναι αειθαλές αλλά μεγάλωσε πια...αν και τα  σημάδια του χρόνου πιστοποιούν τις παλιές αγάπες έτσι δεν είναι;  :Wink:

----------


## gpap2006

Οι επιβάτες περιμένουν στον Πειραιά για να ταξιδέψουν για Χίο Μυτιλήνη αλλά το βαπόρι ακόμα δεξαμενίζεται στη Σύρο. Ενημέρωση από ΝΕΛ:
Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι σήμερα Τετάρτη 23/03/2011 και ως τώρα δεν έχει αποδεξαμενιστεί από το ναυπηγείο της Σύρου το πλοίο της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών.Για το σημερινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου (εγκεκκριμένη ώρα ανaχώρησης 19:00) και για όποια εξέλιξη θα σας ενημερώσουμε με νεότερο δελτίο τύπου.
Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου δελτίου τύπου της εταιρείες μας για τις ενέργειες αποδεξαμενισμού του πλοίου Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ από το ναυπηγείο Σύρο, ως νεότερα σας ενημερώνουμε:
Γίνονται συντονισμένες ενέργειες αυτή τη στιγμή, λόγω βελτίωσης των καιρικών συνθηκών στη Σύρο, ώστε να αποδεξαμενιστεί άμεσα το πλοίο.
Με την ολοκλήρωση του αποδεξαμενισμού, το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει άμεσα για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Εκτίμηση περί του μεσονυχτιού το πλοίο θα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Με την άφιξη του πλοίου και κατόπιν την επιβίβαση των επιβατών και των οχημάτων τους, το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει άμεσα για Χίο Μυτιλήνη
Με νεότερο δελτίο τύπου θα σας ενημερώσουμε για την ακριβή ώρα άφιξης του πλοίου στον Πειραιά όπως και με την ακριβή αναχώρηση του για τους λιμένες προορισμού του.

Όσον αφορά για τις μέχρι στιγμής ενέργειες της εταιρείας μας προς εξυπηρέτηση του επιβατικού κοινού, σας ενημερώνουμε ότι:
Όσοι επιβάτες ήδη βρίσκονται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, με μέριμνα και έξοδα της εταιρείας μας, αναμένουν σε παράπλευρο αναψυκτήριο και τους παρέχονται αναψυκτικά και σνακ και παράλληλα ενημερώνονται για τις προαναφερόμενες εξελίξεις.
Όσοι επιβάτες, όπου σε προηγούμενη επικοινωνία της εταιρείας μας μαζί τους, δεν κατήλθαν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ενημερώνονται εκ νέου για να προγραμματίσουν αργότερα την άφιξή τους στο λιμένα.
Επιπλέον η εταιρεία μας θα προσφέρει εντός του πλοίου, κατά την αναχώρηση τους από Πειραιά και κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού τους, υπηρεσίες σε αποζημίωση της ταλαιπωρίας τους (γεύμα, αναβάθμιση κατηγορίας σε ευπαθή ομάδες κ.λ.π.)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...5-21&Itemid=98

----------


## johny18

mytilene.jpg Έρχεται έρχεται  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## johny18

Το πλοίο δεν έχει αναχωρήσει ακόμα από Πειραιά για το χθεσινό δρομολόγιο . Τι έγινε ;  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον γραφειοκράτια :Wink: .

----------


## ιθακη

μηπως συνεχιζετε το απαγορευτικο το χθεσινο?

----------


## gpap2006

Ναι έχουμε απαγορευτικό το οποίο λήγει στις 12.00 οπότε και θα φύγει το πλοίο.

----------


## DimitrisT

> μηπως συνεχιζετε το απαγορευτικο το χθεσινο?


Το απαγορευτικό έληξε χτες γιατί από Χίο έφυγε και το Νήσος Χίος και το European Express(23.15 αντι 22.00)

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ξεκίνησε απο τον Πειραιά με προορισμό Χίο-Μυτιλήνη με τους ταλαιπωρημένους επιβάτες οι οποίοι περιμένουν απο χτες το απόγευμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι. Ας δούμε και μία φωτο του απο τις 20/09/2010.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου, είσαστε και πολλοί. :Wink: 


ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 17 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## johny18

Υπέροχη φίλε Παντελή !!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## chiotis

Το Μυτιλήνη στην προσπέραση του εχτές από το Νήσος Χίος(με το οποίο ταξίδευα) με 8 μποφόρ και κατα την αναχώρηση του από τον Πειραιά δίπλα απο τον Αρχοντα!.Αφιερωμένες σε ολους οσους εχουν γράψει σε αυτό το θέμα.....

----------


## polykas

Το υδατογράφημα ΟΛΑ τα λεφτά...:grin:

----------


## johny18

Φίλε chiotis μπράβο για τις φωτογραφίες .  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινη(χθεσινη βασικα)αναχωρηση 
PIRAEUS 028.JPG

----------


## Fido

Πολύ ωραίες όλες οι φωτογραφίες ευχαριστούμε! :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι όντως πολύ καλες,
Η κατάσταση με την ΝΕΛ είναι χάλια. Ιδού που μας οδηγεί πάλι το μονοπώλειο της.
European & Μυτιλήνη ταξιδεύουν με την ίδια ταχύτητα.
Ύστερα πειμένουμε ανάπτυξη και τουρισμό.Τα χάλια μας τα μαύρα.
picture-09αf.JPG
Δεν βάζουν μυαλό.

----------


## Νικόλας

η ώρα είναι 1:46 και κόιτα που είναι !!
δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πάει παραπάνω

----------


## Fido

Μεταξύ μας, όταν εταιρίες πρότυπα (όπως η blue star αλλά και άλλες) ρίχνουν ταχύτητες για οικονομία δεν βλεπω το λόγο γιατί να μην το κάνει μια εταιρεία που μέχρι χτες ήταν έτοιμη για φαλιμέντο.  :Wink:  Προσωπικά είναι το τελευταίο που με ενοχλεί, ειδικα εφόσον βλέπω ότι αυτή είναι γενικώς η κατάσταση στην ακτοπλοϊα. Μακάρι τα βαπόρια μας να ηταν και πιο γρήγορα και πιο σύγχρονα (όσα έιναι παλιά), αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι. Και απ το να μην είναι καθόλου  καλύτερα ας είναι πιο αργά. Βλέποντας τα οικονομικά χάλια όλων ανεξαιρετως των εταιρειών (όχι ότι κι αυτές δεν έχουν τεράστιο μερίδιο ευθύνης) καταλαβαίνω ότι έτσι όπως πάμε θα ψάχνουμε βαπόρι για δείγμα.  :Wink: 
Χώρια που και το european και το Μυτιλήνη ακόμα και κομμένα πάνε και πιο πολύ από 18. Χτες μέγιστη το european είχε ένα 20άρι και το Μυτιλήνη 19,5. ¶ρα τουλάχιστον μετά το δεξαμενισμό του πήρε λίγο τα πάνω του το βαπόρι είναι κι αυτό κάτι...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Οι φωτογραφίες είναι όντως πολύ καλες,
> Η κατάσταση με την ΝΕΛ είναι χάλια. *Ιδού που μας οδηγεί πάλι το μονοπώλειο της.*
> European & Μυτιλήνη ταξιδεύουν με την ίδια ταχύτητα.
> Ύστερα πειμένουμε ανάπτυξη και τουρισμό.Τα χάλια μας τα μαύρα.
> picture-09αf.JPG
> Δεν βάζουν μυαλό.


 Το είπες και μόνος σου!! 
ΜΟΝΟΠΏΛΕΙΟ!!! Ανταγωνιστές δεν έχουν, μόνοι τους είναι στη γραμμή κτλ κτλ...

----------


## Fido

> Το είπες και μόνος σου!! 
> ΜΟΝΟΠΏΛΕΙΟ!!! Ανταγωνιστές δεν έχουν, μόνοι τους είναι στη γραμμή κτλ κτλ...


Βρε παιδιά με συγχωρείτε αλλά εδώ διαφωνώ κάθετα. Γιατί δεν έχουν ανταγωνιστές; το Νήσος Χίος που είναι το πιο σύγχρονο και το καλύτερο βαπόρι στη γραμμή εκεί δε δραστηριοποιείται; (μη σου πω μεταξύ μας ότι κι αυτό κάπου έχει χαμηλώσει το βιολί του :Wink: ) 
2 Εταιρείες είναι με 3 βαπόρια δεν υπάρχουν τόσες πολλές πια.  :Cool:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εγώ το λέω από την έννοια ότι τέτοια ώρα μόνο αυτά τα δύο της ίδιας εταιρίας είναι στην γραμμή. Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΊΟΣ δεν το βλέπω πουθενά! :Wink:

----------


## Fido

> Εγώ το λέω από την έννοια ότι τέτοια ώρα μόνο αυτά τα δύο της ίδιας εταιρίας είναι στην γραμμή. Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΊΟΣ δεν το βλέπω πουθενά!


 :Wink:  Τη Δευτέρα πάντως που θα επέστρεφα κανονικά με το Χίος,(άλλον αν με έπιασε απαγορευτικό) αυτό έφευγε από Μυτιλήνη στις 22:00. ¶ρα έχει και βραδυνο σε κάποια δρομολόγια.
Αλλά αμα το πάμε έτσι, και το Χίος που φεύγει από Πειραιά το μεσημέρι μονοπώλιο είναι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

> η ώρα είναι 1:46 και κόιτα που είναι !!
> δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πάει παραπάνω


 Υπάρχει λόγος να φεύγει στις 7 30 που έφευγε και όχι στις 6 00 που το βάλανε.

----------


## CORFU

25-3-11 στον Πειραια :Cool: 
ΑΘΗΝΑ 107.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Έκανες και την βόλτα σου απο Πειραιά :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## nikosdoul

*Η λύση της δρομολόγησης του «Ταξιάρχης» στη θέση του «Πηνελόπη»  δεν ικανοποιεί τη Γενική Γραμματεία Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής.  Όπως μαθαίνουμε, επιθυμία της είναι στις γραμμές αυτές να δρομολογηθεί  το πλοίο «Μυτιλήνη», διότι το μέγεθός του και η μεταφορική του ικανότητα  είναι τέτοια, που καλύπτει τις μεταφορικές ανάγκες των άγονων γραμμών  του βορείου Αιγαίου τόσο το χειμώνα όσο και το καλοκαίρι


Πηγή
http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...b-a4bc37bb4481
*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εγώ νομίζω ότι το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ είναι κλάσεις καλύτερο από το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ, οπότε μια χαρά είναι για άγονη γραμμή!!!
Πόσες καμπίνες και κρεβάτια έχει το ΤΑΞΙ¶ΡΧΗΣ, γνωρίζουμε??

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εγώ νομίζω ότι το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ είναι κλάσεις καλύτερο από το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ, οπότε μια χαρά είναι για άγονη γραμμή!!!
> Πόσες καμπίνες και κρεβάτια έχει το ΤΑΞΙ¶ΡΧΗΣ, γνωρίζουμε??


Το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ, έχει πρόβλημα με το πρωτοκολλό του. Είναι αρκετά μικρό, γύρω στους 500 (+ -100) επιβάτες... Πέρσυ τα εισητήριά του θεωρούντο μαγικα χαρτιά...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μυτιλήνη αραγμένο στις 18/03/2011στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.
Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut, Akis Dionisis, nikosdoul, CORFU, nikosnasia, Fido και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 28 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## nikosdoul

> Εγώ νομίζω ότι το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ είναι κλάσεις καλύτερο από το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ, οπότε μια χαρά είναι για άγονη γραμμή!!!
> Πόσες καμπίνες και κρεβάτια έχει το ΤΑΞΙ¶ΡΧΗΣ, γνωρίζουμε??


   Δεν αμφιβάλω ότι το Ταξιάρχης είναι καλύτερο από το Πηνελόπη, αλλά είναι και αυτό μικρό. Σε ένα ταξίδι με το Πηνελόπη Πριν 1 μήνα περίπου, από Μυτιλήνη προς Καβαλά το πλοίο ήταν φουλ. Και αυτό  γιατί έφευγαν λίγοι φοιτητές μετά από την εξεταστική , φανταστείτε τι θα γίνετε σε λίγο που θα αρχίσει η τουριστική περίοδο με το Ταξιάρχη που είναι ακόμα μικρότερο ..Το Θεόφιλος και σε καλοκαιρινή περίοδο φουλάριζε …το Ταξιάρχης θα είναι πάντα φουλ..Ενώ το Μυτιλήνη όπως έχει η κατάσταση τώρα μια χαρά θα ήταν στην άγονη..

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μιας και είπαμε για καλοκαιράκι...
Πέρισυ το καλοκαίρι, κάθε Σάββατο μας έκανε την τιμή το ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗ να έρχεται Θεσσαλονίκη! Φέτος το καλοκαίρι ποιο θα έρχεται, αν το ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗ αναλάβει την άγονη του ΤΑΞΙ¶ΡΧΗ [ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΥ]??

Ας στο θυμιθούμε το Καλοκαίρι του 2010 στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!!
DSC00699.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα ένα χτύπημα κάτω από την μέση από τον φίλο ¶κη ! :mrgreen::roll:

----------


## Fido

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες παιδες, ευχαριστούμε, για να δούμε το μέλλον τι επιφυλάσσει στο πλοίο...:grin:

----------


## nikosdoul

Μια Φώτο από παλιά
Μυτιληνη.jpg

----------


## johny18

Φίλε nikosdoul ωαραία η φωτογραφία από παλιά !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Νικόλας

σημερινή αναχώρηση με πολύ κρύο !!
P1030006.jpg
για όλους τους φίλους  :Very Happy:

----------


## despo

Οπως και να το κάνουμε, είτε σε κάποιους τους κακοφαίνεται λογω ηλικίας, είναι απο τα πλοία που χαίρεσαι να τα βλέπεις και να λες μακάρι να κρατηθούν στη ζωή για χρόνια ακόμα!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Mάθανε ότι θα πάω μετά από πέντε μήνες στο λιμάνι και έκλεισαν το ΑΙΣ???
Το πήρε το μάτι σας πουθενά??
Λογικά πριν από μία ώρα πρέπει να έφυγε από Λήμνο!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μετά από 8 μήνες παρα 4 μέρες, κάποια μας έκανε την τιμή να μας επισκεφθεί στη Θεσσαλονίκη για ακόμα μία φορά αλλά εκτάκτως λόγω των ημερών...
DSC05326.JPG 

Από κόσμο, πήγαμε αρκετά καλά!!! 
DSC05363(1).JPG 

Εν ώρα ξεκούρασης και φόρτωσης... 
DSC05370(1).JPG 

Είμαστε έτοιμοι για αναχώρηση... 
DSC05406(1).JPG 

Γεια χαρά λοιπόν και τα ξαναλέμε, όταν την ξαναστείλουν εδώ... 
DSC05415(1).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Akis Dionisis για τις υπέροχες φωτο. :Wink:

----------


## leo85

Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στο μεγαλο λιμανι:roll: χαριζμενη σε pantelis2009 Akis Dionisis  despo Νικόλας 
johny18 nikosdoul Fido  :Cool:  :Razz: 

ΜΥΤΙΛΙΝΗ 02.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση. :Wink:

----------


## johny18

Φίλε leo ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση !!! Φίλε akis dionisis τελεια η ανταπόκριση από Θεσσαλονίκη !!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστώ φίλε για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## Fido

Ευχαριστούμε για τις ανταποκρίσεις και τις φωτογραφίες σας παιδιά, να είστε καλά!:grin:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Να'στε ΌΛΟΙ καλά!!!
Ακόμα δύο φωτογραφίες...!!!

Μία κατά την ώρα ξεκούρασης
DSC05372(1).JPG

και κατά τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης!
DSC05344(1).JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτά είναι !!! 
μόνο όταν είχα ερθεί εγώ πάνω δεν ερχόταν κανένα  :Razz:

----------


## gnikles

Η Ταραντέλα (Μυτιληνη) όπως αποκαλείται απο την φίλη kalypso όταν την καμαρόναμαι παρέα!!!DSC01132.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

Τζώρτζ για σένα και την κυρία Καλυψώ στις 4-11-12 στον Πειραία,στην μοναδική φορά που έχω δει ανοιχτό τον πλώριο καταπέλτη....

myt.jpg

----------


## kalypso

χαχαχα ήταν η ημέρα που αποχαιρετίσαμε τον φίλο Giovanaut όταν αναχώρησε από Μυτιλήνη,με το όμωνυμο πλοίο...!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε ιθάκη...!

----------


## gnikles

Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργαρε!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Πάντως το προτιμώ με την αλλαγή του χρώματος στα ύφαλα σε κεραμιδί ..μακάρι να κάναν και τον Μπάρμπα έτσι :Apologetic: τι περιμένουν για να το κάνουν δηλ??

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μια αναχωρηση  της Μυτιληνης λιγο πριν σταματησει....





και εδω την προηγουμενη Παρασκευη 30/11 καθως μπαινει στον Πειραια...

MYTILENE.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Μια αναχωρηση  της Μυτιληνης λιγο πριν σταματησει....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και εδω την προηγουμενη Παρασκευη 30/11 καθως μπαινει στον Πειραια...
> 
> MYTILENE.jpg


E όχι και (ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ) φίλε μου  :Fat: Αρσενικός είναι ο βάπορας !!!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

και τι να πω ?? ο Μυτιληνης  :Razz:  η ο Βεγκας?  :Razz:  (Veeeegaas  :Razz:  ) παντως μια χαρα αντεχει ο βαπορας και μετα το μπανακι του ειναι κουκλος

----------


## nikosnasia

> Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργαρε!!!


Ξεψάρωσες μόλις άνοιξε το na@tilia.

----------


## opelmanos

Πάντως ωραίο θα ήταν να βαρούσε και λίγο την μπουρού ο πλοίαρχος μπαίνοντας και αναχωρώντας απο τα λιμάνια ..που πήγε η παράδοση που παλιά όταν έφτανε στο λιμάνι βαρούσε 3 φορές και αναχωρώντας το ίδιο?????Αρε χρόνια

----------


## gnikles

> Ξεψάρωσες μόλις άνοιξε το na@tilia.


Η στέρηση χωρίς nautilia είναι επικίνδυνη και με πολλές παρενέργειες!!! :Glee:

----------


## zamas

mytilini.jpg
Τo Mytilene στο Νεο Λιμανι Καρλοβασου 27 Νοεμβριου 2012

----------


## Enalia

> mytilini.jpg
> Τo Mytilene στο Νεο Λιμανι Καρλοβασου 27 Νοεμβριου 2012


Υπέροχη βραδινή φωτογραφία με το ολόγιομο φεγγάρι από πάνω. 
Ευχαριστούμε, zamas!

----------


## kalypso

> Η στέρηση χωρίς nautilia είναι επικίνδυνη και με πολλές παρενέργειες!!!


εμένα θα μου πεις....!ο Μaroulis Nikos ξέρει πολύ καλά...!

----------


## leo85

Συντήρηση δεξιάς μπάντας  24-11-2012 με τα σημάδια του χρόνου να φένοντε.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 24-11-2012.jpg  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## kalypso

> Η Ταραντέλα (Μυτιληνη) όπως αποκαλείται απο την φίλη kalypso όταν την καμαρόναμαι παρέα!!!


και μία ακόμα από την ίδια μέρα με τον φίλο gnikles και τον opelmanos,και τον φίλο Giovanaut on board!
mutilini.jpg

----------


## chiotis

Το Μυτιλήνη λίγα λεπτα μετά την άφιξη του στον Πειραιά πριν περίπου 3 ώρες.Οι φωτο είναι από κινητό...

----------


## nikos_kos

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου! Έχω κλείσει εισητήριο την άλλη βδομάδα με το Μυτιλήνη με εξωτερική καμπίνα. Μήπως ξέρετε σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκονται οι καμπίνες??

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου! Έχω κλείσει εισητήριο την άλλη βδομάδα με το Μυτιλήνη με εξωτερική καμπίνα. Μήπως ξέρετε σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκονται οι καμπίνες??


Ταξίδεψα προχθές με τη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ. Εξωτερική καμπίνα σε άριστη κατάσταση ευρύχωρη και πεντακάθαρη.ΑΝ και ταξίδεψα πρώτη φορά ευχαριστήθηκα τα καταστρώματα του πλοίου τα οποία σου χαρίζουν ένα άκρως καραβολατρικό ταξίδι.Το πλήρωμα ευγενέστατο!!!!!!

----------


## nikos_kos

> Ταξίδεψα προχθές με τη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ. Εξωτερική καμπίνα σε άριστη κατάσταση ευρύχωρη και πεντακάθαρη.ΑΝ και ταξίδεψα πρώτη φορά ευχαριστήθηκα τα καταστρώματα του πλοίου τα οποία σου χαρίζουν ένα άκρως καραβολατρικό ταξίδι.Το πλήρωμα ευγενέστατο!!!!!!


Εχει τηλεοραση η τιποτα?

----------


## despo

Να απαντήσω εγω...ενδιάμεσα. Το Μυτιλήνη (οπως και το European) έχουν 2 κατηγορίες δίκλινων εξωτερικών καμπινών : Η μία με/η άλλη (και φτηνότερη στην τιμή) ανευ τηλεοράσεως !

----------


## nikosnasia

> Εχει τηλεοραση η τιποτα?


Δεν παίζεσαι με τίποτα.Τηλεόραση έχουν μερικές στα 300 αλλά τι να την κάνεις θα την προικιστείς την καμπίνα μια διανυκτεύρευση θα κάνεις.

----------


## despo

Συμφωνώ απολύτως και επαυξάνω !

----------


## nikos_kos

> Δεν παίζεσαι με τίποτα.Τηλεόραση έχουν μερικές στα 300 αλλά τι να την κάνεις θα την προικιστείς την καμπίνα μια διανυκτεύρευση θα κάνεις.


Καλα μην βαρας! Απλα ρωτησα γιατι η τιμη ηταν αρκετα χαμηλη και ειχα διαβασει οτι εχει και τηλεοραση

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ όταν στις 22-10-2012 το πηγαίναν για το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 179 22-10-2012.jpgΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 185 22-10-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στις 10-12-2012 πριν μπεί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 202 10-12-2012.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Στο βαπόρι πήγε ύπαρχος ο καπεταν Γιάννης Βουτσελάκος ! Ένα από τα καλύτερα παιδιά της ακτοπλοΐας , και ένας μοναδικός ναυτικός !Το nautilia .gr του εύχεται καλά ταξίδια και γαλήνιες θάλασσες!

----------


## M.D.I

Καλοτάξιδος ο καπ-Γιάννης.Απ΄ τα ταλέντα που θα αφήσουν εποχή.

----------


## nikos_kos

Ταξιδεψα σημερα απο συρο για πειραια με το Μυτηλινη. Στη Συρο εφτασε με μια ωρα καθηστερηση. Το περιμενε αρκετος κοσμος και ειχε μεσα ηδη πολλους. Στα πολυ θετικα του πλοιου η πεντακαθαρη και αρκετα μεγαλη δικληνη καμπινα του. Στα αρνητικα ειναι το γεγονος οτι τα μεγαφωνα δεν ακουγονται καθολου καθαρα. Μου εκανε εντυπωση τα πολλα αεροπορικα που ειχε καθως ταξιδευα για πρωτη φορα με το πλοιο αυτο. Επιπλεον πολυ θετικο ειναι το χαμηλο εισιτηριο που εχει σε σχεση με του ηθακη το οποιο πλεον κανει μονο μιση ωρα λιγοτερο απο συρο.

----------


## alonso

το καραβι εχει το καλυτερο βιλαϊ!!!!ο λοστωμος ''λουκυ λουκ'' το εκτοξευει απο τα 30 μετρα!!!!

----------


## ithakos

Θυμάμαι είχαμε ταξιδέψει το 2007 με 7 βοριά από Μητυλήνη και το πλοίο συμπεριφερόταν πάρα πολύ καλά στον καιρό..

----------


## Fido

Πάντως γενικά δεν εχει και την καλύτερη φήμη όσον αφορά στο ταξίδεμά του... :Cocksure: Έχει βέβαια stabilisers και εννοείται ότι δεν ειναι και Ακουα Μαρια, αλλά σε καμιά περίπωση δεν ειναι ουτε Θεόφιλος, ούτε Ταξιάρχης ουτε European Express. Ο γράφων το έχει ταξιδέψει με καιρό βαρβάτο (τώρα πόσο ένας Θεός το ξέρει) και δεν θα μπορούσε να πει κανεις ότι πηγαινε και υπερβολικά άνετα. Ο δε πατέρας του γράφοντος, παλιός καπετάνιος, που ανέβηκε Λέσβο με το Μυτιλήνη Μάρτιο μήνα έφαγε τετοιο καιρό και κατ'επέκταση τέτοιο κουνημα που του θύμησε τα πρώτα του μπάρκα στα νιάτα του!! :Tears Of Joy:  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΥΤILENE αναχωρηση απο μυτιληνη χειμωνα του 1995 για θεσσαλονικη

film nel (20).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΜΥΤILENE αναχωρηση απο μυτιληνη χειμωνα του 1995 για θεσσαλονικη
> 
> film nel (20).jpg


 Mιλάει η φωτό,ήταν κ άσπρο τότε!

----------


## Aquaman

Πειραιας πριν λιγες εβδομαδες.

----------


## nikosnasia

Πρωτοχρονιά 1996,μιά λαμπρή εποχή.
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πρωτοχρονιά 1996,μιά λαμπρή εποχή.
> ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg


Νικόλα εκείνη τη χρονιά ταξίδεψα για να ερθω Μυτιλήνη για να υπηρετήσω, πόσα χρόνια με γύρισες πίσω ....

----------


## gnikles

> Πρωτοχρονιά 1996,μιά λαμπρή εποχή.
> ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg


Ε ρε ομορφιές!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Σε μία απ΄τις πρώτες του αναχωρήσεις του 1992.
1146.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια και ομορφη φωτο.Πρεπει να ειναι με πλοιαρχο τον Γιαννη Τσεσμελη αφου αυτος το ξεκινησε.σωστα?

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σε μία απ΄τις πρώτες του αναχωρήσεις του 1992.
> 1146.jpg


Υπέροχες φωτο και αναμνήσεις σε πολλά θέματα και σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## πατρινος

Ναι. Είναι αυτός που το είχε φέρει από ιαπωνία

----------


## leo85

Το Μυτιλήνη στης 5-1-2013 στον Πειραιά.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 5-01-2013 01.jpg ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 5-01-2013 02.jpg

----------


## despo

Με περίπου 1 ώρα καθυστέρηση η σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου απο το Βαθύ, λόγω μπλεξίματος των αγκυρών του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE στον πειραια παραμονες πρωτοχρονιας 2013

IMG_0529.jpg

----------


## george Xios

Βραδινές ώρες χθες κατά την προσπάθεια πρόσδεσης στο λιμένα Αγίου Κήρυκου το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ» Ν.Χ.362, λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή (ΒΒΔ7 τοπικά 8 bf), προσέκρουσε στη νοτιοδυτική προβλήτα του λιμένα με αποτέλεσμα τη στρέβλωση του εξωτερικού αριστερού πρυμναίου ζωναρίου 1,50 μ. πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή.Το πλοίο, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Βαθύ – Καρλόβασι – Φούρνους – Άγιο Κήρυκο – Εύδηλο – Σύρο – Πειραιά, προσέδεσε στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Κήρυκου και ξεκίνησε η αποεπιβίβαση επιβατών και οχημάτων.
Περισσότερα: http://www.hcg.gr/node/4012

----------


## gpap2006

Δένει αυτή την ώρα Πειραιά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Κανονικά θα γίνει το δρομολόγιο στις 18.00.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Βραδινές ώρες χθες κατά την προσπάθεια πρόσδεσης στο λιμένα Αγίου Κήρυκου το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ» Ν.Χ.362, λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή (ΒΒΔ7 τοπικά 8 bf), προσέκρουσε στη νοτιοδυτική προβλήτα του λιμένα με αποτέλεσμα τη στρέβλωση του εξωτερικού αριστερού πρυμναίου ζωναρίου 1,50 μ. πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή.Το πλοίο, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Βαθύ – Καρλόβασι – Φούρνους – Άγιο Κήρυκο – Εύδηλο – Σύρο – Πειραιά, προσέδεσε στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Κήρυκου και ξεκίνησε η αποεπιβίβαση επιβατών και οχημάτων.
> Περισσότερα: http://www.hcg.gr/node/4012


 Η  αλήθεια είναι ότι γι αυτό υπάρχουν τα ζωνάρια ,για να προστατεύουν τα πλοία σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις !!Να έχουν καλά ταξίδια ,και να υπενθυμίσουμε αυτο που παντα λέμε εδώ στο Nautilia. gr , ότι όσο τα πλοία θα πλησιάζουν τους ντοκους , μερικές φορές θα τους ακουμπούν κιόλας .  :Smile:

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Η  αλήθεια είναι ότι γι αυτό υπάρχουν τα ζωνάρια ,για να προστατεύουν τα πλοία σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις !!Να έχουν καλά ταξίδια ,και να υπενθυμίσουμε αυτο που παντα λέμε εδώ στο Nautilia. gr , ότι όσο τα πλοία θα πλησιάζουν τους ντοκους , μερικές φορές θα τους ακουμπούν κιόλας .



και επισης κανεις δεν τα βαζει με τη φυση..οσο και αστερι να ειναι ενας καπετανιος αμα λυσσομαναει προσπαθει να κανει το καλυτερο δυνατο!

----------


## Apostolos

Καλό θα είναι αφού τα λιμάνια έχουν τα γνωστά χάλια τους να κάνουν ένα ζωνάρι το οποίο θα έχει καουτσούκ για να αποσβαίνει τα χτυπήματα! Νομίζω ότι το κόστος είναι ανάλογο μιας επισκευής, κάτι που όμως την επόμενη φορά θα λειτουργήσει καταλυτικά στο να μην δημιουργηθεί ζημιά ή θέματα με το δρομολόγιο του

----------


## opelmanos

Θα το ξαναδούμε άραγε στην Μυτιλήνη?

----------


## alonso

καθολου απιθανο.....

----------


## Aquaman

Τον περασμενο Δεκεμβρη στον Πειραια.

----------


## SAPPHO

Χθες στο Καρλόβασι...αφιερωμένες σ' όλη την παρέα!!

DSC02536.jpgDSC02539.jpgDSC02540.jpgDSC02543.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 26-2-2006 μανουβρα στην κιμωλο για πρωτη και τελευταια(?) φορα

MYT (52).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Μυτιλήνη έφυγε απο τον Πειραιά και πηγαίνει στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ.

----------


## nikos_kos

> To Μυτιλήνη έφυγε απο τον Πειραιά και πηγαίνει στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ.


για ποιο λογο??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 26-2-2006 μανουβρα στην κιμωλο για πρωτη και τελευταια(?) φορα
> 
> MYT (52).jpg


 Tι ζήταγε εκεί,καμιά έκτακτη προσέγγιση;

----------


## despo

Πάντως το απόγευμα έχει δρομολόγιο για Ικαρία - Σάμο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πριν λίγο έδεσε στου Διαμαντή.Κυνόσουρα είναι εκεί κ το λέω γιατί κάποιοι φίλοι το πιάνουν γιά Αμπελάκι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως τώρα είναι κάτω απο το Σούνιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

mytilene σημερα εισερχομενο στον πειραια απο την κυνοσουρα 


IMG_0754.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> mytilene σημερα εισερχομενο στον πειραια απο την κυνοσουρα 
> 
> 
> IMG_0754.jpg


Πανταχού παρών. :Surprised:

----------


## leo85

Βολτούλα από τα λημέρια σου ήταν  :Surprised:

----------


## leo85

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 14-01-2013 Ε2 για ικαροσαμία.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 14-01-2013.jpg

----------


## despo

Μηπως πήγε εκεί το πρωί για να επσικευάσει την όποια ζημιά είχε απο την τελευταία πρόσκρουση ;

----------


## Express Pigasos

Επιστρεφοντας στις 4/11 απο το δοκιμαστικο που ειχε κανει πριν ξαναμπει σε δρομολογια ...

mytilene.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ όταν στις 22-10-2012 ετοιμαζόταν να μπεί στη μεγάλη του Περάματος και λίγη ώρα μετά όταν η δεξαμενή άρχισε να ξενερίζει. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του και ιδιαίτερα στο φίλο opelmanos που το ζήτησε.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 190 22-10-2012.jpgΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 198 22-10-2012.jpg

----------


## nikos_kos

τα σημαδια στην αριστερη πλευρα απο τι ειναι??

----------


## Apostolos

Τα μινιαρίσματα εννωείς;

----------


## nikos_kos

> Τα μινιαρίσματα εννωείς;


ναι.. κατω απο την τσιμινιερα

----------


## gpap2006

Πλέον Τεταρτες και Παρασκευες θα φευγει απο πειραια 18.00 προς Συρο Ευδηλο Αγ.Κυρηκο Φουρνοι Καρλόβασι Βαθυ (αναχ 16.00 για ανάποδα)


Κυριακες 09.00 από πειραιά για το ίδιο.
Δευτερα 01.00 (από Βαθυ) Χιο Μυτιληνη Λημνο Καβαλα (αναχ 23.59 για ανάποδα)
Τριτη 21.00 (από βαθύ) Καρλοβασι Φουρνοι Αγ.Κυρηκο Ευδηλο Συρο Πειραιά.

----------


## despo

Αυτά τα δρομολόγια τα είχε πάρει το μάτι μου σε ένα χαρτί που ζητάει η εταιρεία. Εχουν πάρει ομως έγκριση απο το υπουργείο ;

----------


## nikos_kos

> Πλέον Τεταρτες και Παρασκευες θα φευγει απο πειραια 18.00 προς Συρο Ευδηλο Αγ.Κυρηκο Φουρνοι Καρλόβασι Βαθυ (αναχ 16.00 για ανάποδα)
> 
> 
> Κυριακες 09.00 από πειραιά για το ίδιο.
> Δευτερα 01.00 (από Βαθυ) Χιο Μυτιληνη Λημνο Καβαλα (αναχ 23.59 για ανάποδα)
> Τριτη 21.00 (από βαθύ) Καρλοβασι Φουρνοι Αγ.Κυρηκο Ευδηλο Συρο Πειραιά.


ειναι μονιμα τα δρομολογια?? γιατι στο openseas τα εχει για μια βδομαδα μονο

----------


## gpap2006

Ανοίγουν σιγα σιγα και είναι μέχρι να γυρίσει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ..Βεβαια ΝΕΛ ειναι αυτη και οτι θελει κανει..

----------


## thanos75

> Πλέον Τεταρτες και Παρασκευες θα φευγει απο πειραια 18.00 προς Συρο Ευδηλο Αγ.Κυρηκο Φουρνοι Καρλόβασι Βαθυ (αναχ 16.00 για ανάποδα)
> 
> 
> Κυριακες 09.00 από πειραιά για το ίδιο.
> Δευτερα 01.00 (από Βαθυ) Χιο Μυτιληνη Λημνο Καβαλα (αναχ 23.59 για ανάποδα)
> Τριτη 21.00 (από βαθύ) Καρλοβασι Φουρνοι Αγ.Κυρηκο Ευδηλο Συρο Πειραιά.


Τα είχα παρατηρήσει από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα...προφανώς γίνεται αυτή η αλλαγή για να προλαβαίνει να κάνει και την άγονη προς Καβάλα.  Όπως είχα γράψει και σε άλλο thread φοβάμαι πως θα υπάρξουν αντιδράσεις στην Ικαρία και τη Σάμο, εάν "τραβήξουν" χρονικά πολύ αυτά τα δρομολόγια

----------


## Aquaman

Κακης ποιοτητας η φωτο αλλα αξιοπροσεκτη μιας και το δειχνει καταλευκο...Δεκεμβρης του 2005.

----------


## nikos_kos

P4010142.jpg η μυτηληναρα προσπαιρνωντας το μπλου σταρ 1 αρχες απρηλη 2011! η φωτο πανω απο το μπλε αστερι

----------


## despo

Μήπως εννοείς το ανάποδο, γιατί δεν μπορεί να έχει συμβεί κατι τέτοιο.

----------


## nikos_kos

> Μήπως εννοείς το ανάποδο, γιατί δεν μπορεί να έχει συμβεί κατι τέτοιο.


Και όμως έγινε.. για λίγα λεπτά μας πέρασε και με το ξαναπερασαμε. Θα ανεβάσω κ άλλες φωτο που δείχνουν την προσπέραση καρέ καρέ

----------


## despo

Ε τότε πρέπει να μιλάμε για θαύματα !

----------


## Aquaman

Θαυμα πραγματικα...σε λιγο θα δουμε το Aqua Maria να προσπερνα κανενα Highspeed  :Razz:

----------


## Cape P

Aπλο το θεμα απο μια απριλη και για καποια μιλια μεχι το σεπαρεισον τα συμβατικα πανε με κανονικη ταχυτητα και τα συμβατικα μεγαλων ταχυτητων υποχρεωτικα πανε με 15.μετα ανοιγουν τον κανονικο τους δρομο

----------


## Agrino

Πρόκειται για περιορισμό από τις λιμενικές αρχές για τα απόνερα στις ακτές, ή απλά το Μπλε Αστέρι έφυγε με 2 μηχανές και στην συνέχεια ξεκίνησε τις άλλες 2 για το ταξίδι; (διαδικασία η οποία μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει αποσύμπλεξη κιβωτίων μετατροπής κτλ στα σωθικά του)

----------


## nikos_kos

P4010137.jpgP4010141.jpgP4010142.jpgP4010143.jpgP4010144.jpg

Οριστε οι υπολοιπες φωτογραφιες απο την προσπεραση

----------


## Apostolos

> Πρόκειται για περιορισμό από τις λιμενικές αρχές για τα απόνερα στις ακτές, ή απλά το Μπλε Αστέρι έφυγε με 2 μηχανές και στην συνέχεια ξεκίνησε τις άλλες 2 για το ταξίδι; (διαδικασία η οποία μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει αποσύμπλεξη κιβωτίων μετατροπής κτλ στα σωθικά του)


Ο περιορισμός είναι μονο για την άφιξη στον Πειραιά. Μάλλον το ανάποδο συμβαίνει, ξεκινάμε με τις 4 για να έχουμε καλές ελικτηκές ιδιότητες και οταν βγαίνουμε κάνουμε "κράτη" το ζευγάρι που θέλουμε να "ξεκομπλάρουμε" και μετά βούρ δρόμο!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το βαπόρι έρχεται από Πειραιά αλλά περνάει βόρεια της Τζιάς. Τόσο πολύ καιρό έχει?Το BS2 έρχεται κανονικά(δεν κάνω σύγκριση τα πλοία προς θεού).

----------


## sylver23

Αδυναμία πρόσδεσης αντιμετώπισε το πλοίο Μυτιλήνη στο προγραμματισμένο  δρομολόγιο του απόψε από το Βαθύ Σάμου προς Πειραιά διαμέσου των  λιμανιών της Ικαρίας, Άγιος Κήρυκος και Εύδηλος. 

Περισσότερα.....

----------


## ithakos

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από τα λιμάνια...τα περισσότερα είναι αφύλακτα στους πιο πολλούς καιρούς.....τι να κάνει και το βαπόρι και ο καπετάνιος όσο καλά και να είναι....

----------


## alonso

όταν εννοούμε λιμάνι μεταφράζουμε την λέξη αυτη σαν το μέρος που θα μπει το οποιοδηποτε σκάφος για να προφυλαχθεί απο τον άσχημο καιρο οποιος και αν ειναι αυτός ....και η αλήθεια ειναι οτι χωρα ναυτική οχι απλα δεν εχουμε λιμάνια....ουτε ψαρομωλους δεν εχουμε!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Από τις φώτο -στο ρεπορτάζ που ανέβασε ο φίλος sylver- βλέπουμε οτι το πλοίο όχι μόνο έπιασε αλλά ακούμπησε και καλά στη προβλήτα!!Μπράβο στο πλήρωμα που προσπαθεί πάντως σε τέτοια λιμάνια(είναι και η άτιμη η σφραγίδα στη μέση :Sour: )!!!Πάντως και σήμερα πρέπει να δυσκολεύτηκε στο Καρλόβασι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μυτιλήνη σήμερα στις 11.40 π.μ την ώρα που ετοιμάζετε να μπεί στον Πειραιά. Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 204 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Fido

Φρεσκοβαμμένη και κούκλα, φέτος γινεται 40 ! ! ! Και αναλαμβάνει πλεον να σηκώσει την παντιέρα της εταιρείας σε μέρες δυσκολες, παραμένοντας αξιόμαχη ακόμα και στην τρίτη ηλικία που διανύει.  :Angel:

----------


## SAPPHO

80 φορτηγά είχε να πάρει χθες από Πειραιά και κατάφερε να πάρει 53 τελικά...και 460 επιβάτες...απορώ πραγματικά γιατί δεν βάζουν ένα δρομολόγιο να κάνει το Μύκονος κάθε εβδομάδα για να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση στα φορτηγά, μόνο κάθεται στη Δραπετσώνα και κάνει ένα δρομολόγιο κάθε εβδομάδα για Σύρο κλπ με καύσιμα..

----------


## alonso

δεν νομίζω οτι χωράει και παραπάνω.... καλή η ιδέα για το Μύκονος ... άραγε να μην το έχουν σκεφτεί????

----------


## despo

Δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει τόσο 'τρελή' κίνηση. Εχω την εντύπωση οτι λόγω της απεργίας, θα έτυχε αυτός ο συνωστισμός.

----------


## nikos_kos

20130125_030308.jpg20130125_030350.jpg20130125_074911.jpg

2 φωτογραφιες απο δικλινη εξωτερικη καμπινα με τηλεοραση καθως και απο την πλωρη σε μια πρωινη αφηξη στον πειραια την παρασκευη 25/1/13

----------


## Aquaman

Toν περασμενο Δεκεμβρη στον Πειραια.

----------


## SAPPHO

Πλοίαρχος από σήμερα στην αρχόντισσα ο εξαιρετικός cpt Γιώργης Αρβανίτης..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE στην πειραικη το 2009

a2n8b (2).jpg

----------


## ithakos

> Πλοίαρχος από σήμερα στην αρχόντισσα ο εξαιρετικός cpt Γιώργης Αρβανίτης..


Σιδερενιος.....

----------


## alonso

Η αρχόντισσα γύρισε ........ αριστερά σήμερα το απόγευμα μέσα στο Καρλόβασι......

----------


## MYTILENE

> Η αρχόντισσα γύρισε ........ αριστερά σήμερα το απόγευμα μέσα στο Καρλόβασι......


Με cpt Αρβανίτη μέσα όλα γίνονται!!!!

----------


## Aquaman

Στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης, το 2005.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Με cpt Αρβανίτη μέσα όλα γίνονται!!!!


Υπάρχουν και άλλα ταλέντα μέσα στην γέφυρα φίλε μου !! :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στις 22-10-2012 πριν αρχίσει η μεγάλη του Περάματος να ξενερίζει, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.
Για τους πολλούς φίλους του.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 191 22-10-2012.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Ετοιμο για εξοδο απο τον Πειραια σε μια απο τις αμετρητες αναχωρησεις του.

----------


## psara

emeis den eipame oti den uparxoun kialoi kataksiomeni sthn gefira tou mithlini ektos apoton kaptagiorgo arvaniti.giati amesos sas pirakse?opos kai na exei autos kanei ths kiniseis autos to paei,

----------


## mastrokostas

> emeis den eipame oti den uparxoun kialoi kataksiomeni sthn gefira tou mithlini ektos apoton kaptagiorgo arvaniti.giati amesos sas pirakse?opos kai na exei autos kanei ths kiniseis autos to paei,


Φίλε μου καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας ,μιας και βλέπω είναι το πρώτο σου μήνυμα !Ο καπετάν Γιώργος είναι άριστος πλοίαρχος ,και δεν χρειάζεται συστάσεις από εμάς  . Άλλωστε δεν είναι ο σκοπός μας να κρίνουμε κανένα ναυτικό μας .Ο σεβασμός μας απέναντι τους είναι μεγάλος ,και το γνωρίζουν .Δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε τίποτα άλλο , από το να έχουν καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες !

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους, με την μεσημεριανη αφιξη του πλοιου στο λιμανι μας.
IMG_7117NA.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MYTILENE.jpg Mόλις έχει αφιχθεί από Ιαπωνία,ακόμα με τα χρώματα της Higashi.Σε λίγο καιρό θα μεταμορφωθεί στο βασιλοβάπορο που γνωρίσαμε.

----------


## Aquaman

Απο τις πιο πετυχημενες μετασκευες,ιστορικη φωτο.Οπως ειναι στην φωτο παντως,φερνει αρκετα στο νου το Ροδανθη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απο τις πιο πετυχημενες μετασκευες,ιστορικη φωτο.Οπως ειναι στην φωτο παντως,φερνει αρκετα στο νου το Ροδανθη.


E βέβαια αφού ήταν αδελφά; Μόνο που σε αυτό κάηκε η γέφυρα στην μετασκευή κ επανασχεδιάστηκε στην πιό μοντέρνα που ξέρεις

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο ορισμος της ιστορικης φωτο.Η γεφυρα ειχε καει και για αυτο το λογο στη γεφυρα εχει αρκετες ανωμαλιες το πατωμα

----------


## nikos_kos

επιτρεψτε μου να πω πως πλωρα ηταν ομορφοτερο πριν απο τη μετασκευη και δεν συγκρινεται εμφανισιακα με το αδερφο του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο ορισμος της ιστορικης φωτο.Η γεφυρα ειχε καει και για αυτο το λογο στη γεφυρα εχει αρκετες ανωμαλιες το πατωμα


Mα καλά, τόση ανακατασκευή έγινε κ δεν αλλάξανε την λαμαρίνα που είχε πετσικάρει;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειχα ακουσει αυτην την ιστορια λοιπον.Οταν το μετασκευαζαν ο βατσιμανης το βραδυ ακουγε κατι τριγμους περιεργους και ψαχνοντουσαν οι ναυπηγοι, με το ψαξε ψαξε ανακαλυψαν οτι επειδη το ειχαν χτισει αρκετα τα μεγαλα δοκαρια της οροφης του γκαραζ ειχαν αρχισει να εχουν προβλημα.Ετσι λοιπον τοποθετησαν αυτα τα κολονακια στο γκαραζ οπου σημερα ειναι και η ραμπα για τα ΙΧ, η ραμπα μπηκε την δευτερη σεζον.Στο αδελφο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ που ειχε πιο λιγο χτισιμο τα κολονακια αυτα δεν υπηρχαν

----------


## KABODETHS

¶κουγα το παρατεταμένο σφύριγμα του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στην αναχώρησή του πριν λίγο από Χίο για Σάμο (Χιώτης o cpt) 
Δυστυχώς το μοναδικό πλοίο που σφυρίζει στο λιμάνι (κάποτε σφύριζε και το Χίος)..
Τι νησί είμαστε αν δεν ακούμε τις κόρνες των πλοίων?

----------


## despo

Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλε μου. Εγω πάντως έχω ακούσει να σφυρίζουν συστηματικά μπορώ να πώ  ο Θεόφιλος και το Μ.Σ. Πάτμος.

----------


## nikosnasia

> ¶κουγα το παρατεταμένο σφύριγμα του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στην αναχώρησή του πριν λίγο από Χίο για Σάμο (Χιώτης o cpt) 
> Δυστυχώς το μοναδικό πλοίο που σφυρίζει στο λιμάνι (κάποτε σφύριζε και το Χίος)..
> Τι νησί είμαστε αν δεν ακούμε τις κόρνες των πλοίων?


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Σήμερα και στην άφιξη του και στο φευγιό του θύμησε τις παλιές καλές εποχές.Αντιλάλησε η πόλη όπως παλιά όπως πρέπει κατά τη γνώμη μου να κάνει κάθε πλοίο και κάθε καπετάνιος ότι ώρα κι αν είναι. 'Ετσι να χαλάει την νιρβάνα μας και να σπάει την ρουτινιέρικη ζωή μας. Έτσι έκαναν πάντα τα καράβια στα λιμάνια μην κοιτάμε που στις μέρες μας τα ισοπεδώσαμε όλα.

----------


## sylver23

Πρώτες πρωινές ώρες  σήμερα, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ» Ν.Χίου 362,  προερχόμενο από λιμένες  Πειραιά – Σύρου δεν προσέγγισε το λιμένα Ευδήλου λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών  συνθηκών, κατά δήλωση του Πλοιάρχου και συνέχισε το δρομολόγιό του για  τον επόμενο λιμένα, του Άγιου Κήρυκου Ικαρίας.
 Στον Άγιο Κήρυκο αποβιβάστηκαν συνολικά 148 επιβάτες, από τους οποίους οι 108 είχαν προορισμό τον Εύδηλο. 

ikariamag

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ξημερώματα το αγαπημένο ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ στον Πειραιά!!!
DSC_0134.jpg

----------


## SAPPHO

Στη Χίο...

DSC01349.jpg

----------


## despo

Τέλεια καλλιτεχνική φωτογραφία !

----------


## idrohoos

Σήμερα στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.

26-3-13.jpg 26-3-13 (2).jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Στίς 26-3-13 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.

26-3-13 (1).jpg 26-3-13 (2).jpg 26-3-13 (3).jpg 26-3-13 (5).jpg 26-3-13 (6).jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗ στον Πειραιά.


ΜΥΤΙΛΕΝΕ 2-8-2012.gif

----------


## idrohoos

Μέ νοτιά στίς 10-12-2012 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.

10-12-2012.jpg 10-12-2012 (1).jpg 10-12-2012 (2).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε idrohoe τα σεβη μου πραγματικα. Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι ακρως ενδιαφερουσες και πανεμορφες. Το εντυπωσιακο δεν ειναι τοσο ο αερας, αλλα τα μεγαλα ολοζωντανα κυματα!!!

----------


## gnikles

> Μέ νοτιά στίς 10-12-2012 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.
> 
> 10-12-2012.jpg 10-12-2012 (1).jpg 10-12-2012 (2).jpg


Καταπληκτικές!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aquaman

Φοβερο σετακι φιλε υδροχοε..σαν ηδη να ακουω τον ανεμο να σφυριζει μεσα απο τις φωτογραφιες σου!

----------


## leo85

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του Μυτιλήνη.
Μόλα όλα και φύγαμε. 

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1-04-2013 01.gif ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1-04-2013 02.gifΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1-04-2013 03.gifΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1-04-2013 04.gifΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 1-04-2013 05.gif

----------


## Aquaman

Περσυνη αναχωρηση απο το μεγαλο λιμανι.

----------


## idrohoos

Στίς 10-12-12 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο (συνέχεια μέ τίς προηγούμενες φωτο).


10-12-2012 (3).jpg 10-12-2012 (4).jpg 10-12-2012 (5).jpg 10-12-2012 (6).jpg

----------


## Panos80

Φιλε υδροχοε μολις βλεπω οτι εχεις ποσταρει κατι, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα δω πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες και παντα με "καιρο".!
Μπραβο.

----------


## sylver23

Άψογος !!! Περιμένουμε και άλλες με ''κακό καιρό''


Τελικά τα κατάφερε ή έφυγε για Σάμο;

----------


## idrohoos

> Άψογος !!! Περιμένουμε και άλλες με ''κακό καιρό''
> 
> 
> Τελικά τα κατάφερε ή έφυγε για Σάμο;


Θά ακολουθήσουν καί άλλες.Δέν έπιασε καί πήγαινε πειραιά.

----------


## Νικόλας

από το πιο επικύνδινα λιμάνια(πιο λιμάνι βασικά...)
πραγματικά πρέπει να δώσεις μάχη για να μπείς εκεί μέσα !!!

----------


## despo

Πράγματι ετσι είναι. Και με τον Θεόφιλο που γυρνούσα τον Σεπτέμβρη, δόθηκε πραγματική μάχη και το πλοίο κατάφερε με 2 διαδοχικές προσπάθειες να πάρει τον κόσμο που ανήσυχος περίμενε να επιβιβαστεί. Περιττό να πώ οτι λίγο έλειψε να πέσει στα βράχια.

----------


## Aquaman

Στο εξης θα κοιταζω μετεωρολογικο δελτιο..αν εχει πανω απο 7-8 μποφωρ,θα περιμενω φωτογραφιες απο τον Υδροχοο!

----------


## idrohoos

Οί τελευταίες φωτο από τίς 10-12-2012.

10-12-2012 (7).jpg 10-12-2012 (8).jpg 10-12-2012 (9).jpg

----------


## captain sot

Έφαγε πολύ κούνημα... νομίζω ότι κι αυτό έχει stabilizers όπως είχε και το αδερφάκι του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο idrohoos ειναι αναμφιβολα ο καλυτερος ανταποκριτης σαμοικαριας με μοναδικες φωτο παντα!Το μυτιληνη εχει πτερυγια αλλα απο οτι ξερω οταν βγουν εξω κοβει ενα μιλι δρομο.Μια φορα ερχομασταν με καιρο απο Μηλο και λογω καθυστερισεων προτιμηθηκε να μην βγουν εξω μιας και τα καναλια μας περιμεναν με το ρολοι στον πειραια

----------


## despo

Ουτε πίνακας ζωγραφικής να ήταν ! Φοβερές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## nikosnasia

Όντως ο χαρακτηρισμός φοβερές είναι σωστός και πραγματικός.Μιά κούκλα σαραντάρα που από το 1992 την έχω ερωτευθεί χορεύει στην θάλασσα της Ικαριάς που την λατρεύω και ελπίζω το καλοκαίρι να την δω και πάλι από κοντά μετά από πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## Fido

Το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πω γι αυτες τις φωτογραφίες ειναι οτι ειναι εκπληκτικές, αποδίδουν την κίνηση του πλοίου ανέλπιστα καλά! Πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια!Όσο για το πλοίο αυτό καθ'αυτό να πουμε ότι εχει stabilisers αλλά δεν εχει και το θέϊκό ταξίδεμα είτε με ειτε χωρίς αυτά. :-) Αυτο βέβαια δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι σαν παρουσία έχει αφήσει τη δική του ιστορία στα ελληνικά νερά, πόσο μάλλον που εξακολουθεί και ταξιδεύει και μάλιστα με πολύ καλό δρόμο όταν χρειάζεται, ενώ έχει αποδειχθεί μνημείο αξιιοπιστίας...Πραγματικά στις φωτογραφίες ειναι μια απαστράπτουσα 40αρα κούκλα!

----------


## despo

Και μην ξεχνάμε οτι σε όλη τη μέχρι τώρα σταδιοδρομία του στην Ελλάδα, δεν θυμάμαι να έχει βγάλει ποτέ βλάβη εκτος απο μία φορά, οπου ήταν απο λάθος του Μηχανικού.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και μην ξεχνάμε οτι σε όλη τη μέχρι τώρα σταδιοδρομία του στην Ελλάδα, δεν θυμάμαι να έχει βγάλει ποτέ βλάβη εκτος απο μία φορά, οπου ήταν απο λάθος του Μηχανικού.


Αχ αυτοι οι μηχανικοι !Αχ ! :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Giannis G.

Πριν απο λίγο έξω από την Τήνο σε ένα μαγικό πέρασμα!! DSC09898.jpgDSC09885.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γαληνια, αειθαλης βαποραρα, με τις καταστρωματαρες και τις μπαλκοναρες της. Πραγματικα πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## meganisi

Μία φωτό κανα 20ήμερο πίσω λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει από Πειραιά με φουλ γκαράζ. Δείχνει το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει με το γκαράζ του πλοίου....

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατα τα άλλα δεν έχουν δουλειά και γι' αυτό δεν πληρώνονται οι ναυτικοί. Βοϊδόπ.....σα που χρειάζονται.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μία φωτό κανα 20ήμερο πίσω λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει από Πειραιά με φουλ γκαράζ. Δείχνει το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει με το γκαράζ του πλοίου....


Φίλε,κάνε το λιανά γιά το γκαράζ.

----------


## despo

Πάντως και την Παρασκευή 26/4 και χθες 29/4 και στο αυριανό 1/5 απο Πειραιά το πλοίο ήταν γεμάτο και απο επιβάτες. Τώρα που πάνε τα λεφτά οπως λέει και ο φίλος Παντελής, ποιός ξέρει ;

----------


## meganisi

> Φίλε,κάνε το λιανά γιά το γκαράζ.


Mα είναι απλό... Το καράβι καλό χρυσό αλλά λίγο για τη γραμμή αυτή... Έχει μόνιμες ράμπες για ιχ που στερούν πολυτιμα γραμικά μέτρα για τα φορτηγά που συνήθως μένουν κάποια έξω όπως κ ιχ που έχουν έρθει λιμάνι αλλά δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να ταξιδέψουν καθώς οι θέσεις είναι λίγες... Κάνει κ λίγα δρομολόγια...Τί άλλο θές. Δεν υπάρχει διαφορετικό γκαράζ για ιχ κ φορτηγα...

----------


## MYTILENE

Περίπου 40-45 φορτηγά φορτώνει με συνδυασμό 65-70 ιχ με Μπίλαρο λοστρόμο :Uncomfortableness: ,καλοκαίρι αν βάλει πίσω ράμπες τα κάνει 120 ιχ και 35-40 φορτηγά.Πάντως προβλέπω έκτακτες προσεγγίσεις ΠΕΛΑΓΙΤΗ το καλοκαιράκι πρός Σάμο μεριά...

----------


## gpap2006

Μα το καλοκαιρι θα εχει και 5 δρομολογια/εβδομαδα το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ δε νομιζω να υπαρχει αναγκη ro-ro.

----------


## MYTILENE

Δείχνεις απαισιόδοξος για τη καλοκαιρινή κίνηση :Fat: !!Με νέτο γκαράζ το ένα φορτώνει 40(ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ) και το άλλο 35(Ν. ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ).Αν φουλάρουν ΙΧ να δείς που θα πάνε τα φορτηγά :Fat:  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## idrohoos

Σήμερα στόν Αγιο κήρυκο παρέα μέ τό Εuropean express.

IMG_0956.jpg IMG_0949.jpg IMG_0952.jpg IMG_0960.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Πες μου ότι τα έβγαλες και από άλλη οπτική γωνία (από το εκκλησάκι πχ) ώστε να βλέπουμε το Γ που σχηματίζουν από πλώρα

----------


## Ellinis

> Πάντως και την Παρασκευή 26/4 και χθες 29/4 και στο αυριανό 1/5 απο Πειραιά το πλοίο ήταν γεμάτο και απο επιβάτες. Τώρα που πάνε τα λεφτά οπως λέει και ο φίλος Παντελής, ποιός ξέρει ;


Επειδή ταξίδεψα στις 29/4 με το πλοίο θα σας πω οτι ήταν πραγματικά γεμάτο. Όλοι ξέρουμε λίγο πολύ οτι η συντήρηση του ξενοδοχείου δεν είναι και στα καλύτερα του και το πλοίο δείχνει τα χρόνια του. Αλλά από την άλλη με προβλημάτισε η έλλειψη προετοιμασίας. Ξέροντας οτι το  πλοίο θα είναι γεμάτο, δεν θα μπορούσαν να είχαν επανδρώσει το μπαρ του καταστρώματος για να μη γίνονται ατελείωτες ουρές στα δυο μοναδικά μπαρ; 
Και τις τουαλέτες που βρίσκονται στο top deck γιατί τις είχαν κλειδωμένες; Το αποτέλεσμα το φαντάζεσται, ήθελες περίσσιο θάρος για να κάνεις ηρωϊκή είσοδο στις δυο εναπομείναντες...

Και δυο φωτο από το πιο ωραίο σημείο του πλοίου, το πλωρίο μπαλκόνι, κατά την άφιξη στο Βαθύ. Ο πλωριός καταπέλτης έχει μάλλον αφεθεί στην τύχη του με τη σκουριά να τον έχει καταφάει...

P1010010.jpg P1010012.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Toν οποίο πλωριό καταπέλτη φίλε Εllinis δεν βλέπω να τον δουλεύουν πιά.Τα συρματόσχοινα τα συντηρούν καθόλου; Δεν το πιστεύω.
Γιά τους γνωρίζοντες το πλοίο κάποτε ήταν ένας τρόπος να αποφύγουμε τον συνωστισμό κατά την αποβίβαση στον Πειραιά περνώντας βέβαια από διαδρόμους κ σκάλες μόνο γιά...Γιαπωνέζους :Fat:  :Surprised: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μολις εφυγε ο καπτα Ζαφειρης το 2000 τα νυχια του καταπελτη τα εβαψαν με το γνωστο μπλε για τον γνωστο λογο.Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ παντως για χρονια υπηρξε υποδειγμα καλοσυντηρημενου πλοιου,τουλαχιστον 10

----------


## idrohoos

Πρίν από 5 ώρες στόν Αγιο κήρυκο,από σάμο πρός πειραιά.

14-5-13.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MYTILENE το 1996 ετοιμαζεται για αναχωριση με πλοιορχο τον Ζαφειρη Βαγια


125 (111).jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

> MYTILENE το 1996 ετοιμαζεται για αναχωριση με πλοιορχο τον Ζαφειρη Βαγια
> 
> 
> 125 (111).jpg


Γειά σου BEN με τα ωραία σου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> MYTILENE το 1996 ετοιμαζεται για αναχωριση με πλοιορχο τον Ζαφειρη Βαγια
> 
> 
> 125 (111).jpg


 Πολύ ωραία φωτό σε καλές εποχές για πλοίο κ εταιρεία.
Να μην το ματιάξουμε ευτυχώς ακόμη προβλήματα.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Αν και λευκό ούτε ίχνος σκουριάς...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλο το τοτε και αλλο το τωρα.Τοτε εβγαζαν λεφτα ΟΛΟΙ ,σημερα?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Μυτιληνη  πανεμορφο με την λευκη φορεσια σωστη "Αρχοντισσα του Αιγαιου"  στο λιμανι του Πειραια σ'εναν  αποπλου το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_Mytilene Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Μακραν η καλυτερη φορεσια του τα καταλευκα.Τα τωρινα μπλε δεν του πανε ιδιαιτερα,ενω με τα λογοτυπα της Βονταφον ηταν επιεικως απαισιο.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Μακραν η καλυτερη φορεσια του τα καταλευκα.Τα τωρινα μπλε δεν του πανε ιδιαιτερα,ενω με τα λογοτυπα της Βονταφον ηταν επιεικως απαισιο.


LG ήταν αν θυμάμαι καλά, η vodafon θέλει μονο γρήγορα. :Smile:

----------


## Aquaman

Δεν το τσεκαρα Ηλια, αλλα σαν να εχεις δικιο!

----------


## Ilias 92

mytilinh lg.jpg ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Aquaman

Πραγματικα τραγικο λογοτυπο αυτο της LG!Σαν προχειρο ποστερ εκπτωσεων απο ταρατσα σε τιποτα Πρακτικερ και Μηντια Μαρκτ ειναι.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg

''Kαρναβάλι'' αγαπημένο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Η συγκεκριμένη φορεσιά είναι από τα πρώτα πράγματα που θυμάμαι από πλοία!!
Σκεφτείτε όμως ποσό χειρότερα θα ήταν αν το έγραφε στα ελληνικά.
                                ΛΓ ΨΥΓΕΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΛΓ
Πληροφορίαι εντός.

----------


## nikosnasia

Κυκλοφόρησε κι έτσι το 2004 , όταν την περίοδο των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων λόγω χορηγών σβήστηκαν οι διαφημίσεις.
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

> Η συγκεκριμένη φορεσιά είναι από τα πρώτα πράγματα που θυμάμαι από πλοία!!
> Σκεφτείτε όμως ποσό χειρότερα θα ήταν αν το έγραφε στα ελληνικά.
>                                 ΛΓ ΨΥΓΕΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΛΓ
> Πληροφορίαι εντός.


Χαχαχ, σαν γυφτομαγαζο του κυρ Μητσου..απο ολα εχει στο Ντατσουν!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Κυκλοφόρησε κι έτσι το 2004 , όταν την περίοδο των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων λόγω χορηγών σβήστηκαν οι διαφημίσεις.
> ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg


_Φιλε nikosnasia  εαν ηθελες  να εκανες   μια παρουσιαση με τις φορεσιες που προβαρε η "Αρχοντισσα"!!!_

----------


## nikosnasia

Όταν πρωτοήρθε χωρίς την σημαία της ΕΕ με τα αστέρια.
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Αργότερα μπήκε και το σήμα της ΕΕ.
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Κάποια στιγμή εμφανίστηκε με μπλέ καταπέλτη.
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Λίγο πριν του βάλουν τα LG εμφανίστηκε κάτασπρο χωρίς τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας.
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Μετά τις προσθαφαιρέσεις των LG (που έχω βάλει πιό πάνω)Το 2006 γίνεται πάλι άσπρο ενώ στις αρχές του 2007 αποκτά πάλι τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ.
DSCN0319.jpgDSCN1510.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κυκλοφόρησε κι έτσι το 2004 , όταν την περίοδο των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων λόγω χορηγών σβήστηκαν οι διαφημίσεις.
> ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg


Άντε και να δεχθώ την εντελώς κακόγουστη διαφήμιση της LG. Πλήρωνε και έτσι την ήθελε. Αυτή η τσαπατσουλιά όμως ήταν επιεικώς απαράδεκτη. Σβήστηκε η διαφήμιση (τα γράμματα) και δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο "με δυό τενεκέδες μπογιά" να σβήσουν τα κόκκινα πλαίσια ??? Πραγματικά καραγκιόζ μπερντέ.....

----------


## nikosnasia

Τον Δεκέμβριο του 2007 εμφανίζεται με τα μπλέ.
DSCN2005.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε nikosnasia  ευχαριστω!!!_

----------


## aprovatianos

Ολη η ιστορια του Μυτιληνη απο τον φιλο nikosnasia!! Ενα βαπορι που μου αρεσει πολυ,και ας εχω κανει μονο ενα ταξιδι το 2001!! Ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Πραγματική εγκυκλοπαίδεια το Ναυτιλία και τα μέλη του. Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου!

----------


## alonso

> Άντε και να δεχθώ την εντελώς κακόγουστη διαφήμιση της LG. Πλήρωνε και έτσι την ήθελε. Αυτή η τσαπατσουλιά όμως ήταν επιεικώς απαράδεκτη. Σβήστηκε η διαφήμιση (τα γράμματα) και δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο "με δυό τενεκέδες μπογιά" να σβήσουν τα κόκκινα πλαίσια ??? Πραγματικά καραγκιόζ μπερντέ.....


Δεν εδινε ουτε ευρω ο ''Γαβ-Γαβ'' για δουλειες της προκοπης!!!τσαπατσοδουλεια και οτι να 'ναι μονο ηταν!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

> ''Γαβ-Γαβ''


Ποιός είχε αυτό το σκυλο-παρατσούκλι???

----------


## MYTILENE

Μη τη ψάχνεις άστο!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Δυστυχώς όμως και που έφυγε η νοοτροπία δεν άλλαξε και πολύ... !!

----------


## MYTILENE

Χειρότερη έγινε φίλε

----------


## karavofanatikos

Από την Παρασκευή 5 Ιουλίου και για όλο το καλοκαίρι, το πλοίο θα προσεγγίζει και στη Μύκονο!!

 Ζήλεψε απ' το Νήσος Μύκονος ή μήπως δεν πρόκεται να δρομολογηθεί το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι (Περαιάς-Μύκονος-Εύδηλος-Βαθύ) και σου λέει κάτσε να προσθέσω και τη Μύκονο να έχω 2 σε 1. Εύχομαι να πάει καλά από κίνηση, όμως με αυτόν τον επιπλέον προορισμό ο χρόνος ταξιδιού αυξάνεται κι άλλο για ΣαμοΙκαρία!

----------


## pantelis2009

To ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.......... 01-06-2011 στις 06.15 π.μ έχοντας μπεί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Για τους πολλούς φίλους του.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 75 01-06-2011.jpg

----------


## sylver23

> Από την Παρασκευή 5 Ιουλίου και για όλο το καλοκαίρι, το πλοίο θα προσεγγίζει και στη Μύκονο!!
> 
>  Ζήλεψε απ' το Νήσος Μύκονος ή μήπως δεν πρόκεται να δρομολογηθεί το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι (Περαιάς-Μύκονος-Εύδηλος-Βαθύ) και σου λέει κάτσε να προσθέσω και τη Μύκονο να έχω 2 σε 1. Εύχομαι να πάει καλά από κίνηση, όμως με αυτόν τον επιπλέον προορισμό ο χρόνος ταξιδιού αυξάνεται κι άλλο για ΣαμοΙκαρία!


Θα το πω!!!Θα το πω!! Στα έλεγα Νεκτάριε ότι Αίολος δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δούμε..!!

Στο θέμα μας..την Μύκονο την θεωρώ άχρηστη προσέγγιση και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με ποια λογική θα προσεγγίζει και το Μυτιλήνη. Το Μύκονος λόγω ώρας αναχώρησης από Πειραιά εφέτος είναι δικαιολογημένη η προσέγγιση ενώ άλλες χρονιές ίσχυαν τα παραπάνω που λέω.
Είναι ένα νησί που θα βγάλει αυτές τις βάρβαρες ώρες καμμιά 10αρια άτομα από Πειραιά και θα βάλει 5 για Ικαροσαμία.

Το χειρότερο δεν είναι η προσθήκη της Μυκόνου αλλά ότι δεν παίρνουν χαμπάρι ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουν δρομολόγια και να προσεγγίζει το πλοίο άλλες μέρες Άγιο-Φούρνους-Σάμο και άλλες Εύδηλο-Σάμο

----------


## despo

Και εγω βρίσκω περιττή την προσθήκη της Μυκόνου σε όλα τα δρομολόγια. Οσον αφορά τον Αίολο, εδω δεν μπορούν να σταθούν καλά-καλά τα ταχύπλοα των Κυκλάδων, που να μπορέσει να δουλέψει ταχύπλοο στη γραμμή Ικαρίας - Σάμου ;

----------


## Ilias 92

Σήμερα ο Εφοπλιστής γράφει το αυτονόητο. Το Μυτιλήνη κρατάει την ΝΕΛ όρθια, αν πέσει αυτό ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!

----------


## Fido

Προσωπική  μου άποψη και δικό μου καπέλο, το τέλος για τη ΝΕΛ, τουλάχιστον με την παρούσα μορφή της, έχει ήδη έρθει, και αν δεν βγει η δικαστική απόφαση και δεν προχωρησει η εταιρεία σε αυξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου οι μερες της είναι μετρημένες.(πιο αναλυτικά στο αντίστοιχο τόπικ μιας και εδώ -πάλι- βγήκα εκτός  :Cocksure: )  Ο "Ε"πιστεύω έκανε ένα σχήμα λόγου το οποίο βέβαια έχει μια βάση. Το Μυτιλήνη, μαζί με το European από τότε που ήρθε κι αυτό, είναι νομίζω τα μόνα βαπόρια της ΝΕΛ τα οποία δεν έχουν δώσει δικαίωμα για παράπονα. Εκτός του ότι συμβολίζει και μια ολόκληρη εποχή για τη ΝΕΛ όντας για χρόνια πλοίο πρότυπο.  Πάντως καλό βαπόρι, τίμιο, αξιόπιστο, αλλά κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι η προσθήκη της Μυκόνου είναι περριτή.

----------


## thanos75

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν θεωρώ την προσθήκη της Μυκόνου περιττή. Απεναντίας θεωρώ πως ειδικά στο δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής θα έχει κόσμο λόγω και της μη ύπαρξης ταχυπλοου από τον Πειραιά. Συμφωνώ όμως απόλυτα με το δημοσίευμα του Ε. Το Μυτιλήνη ουσιαστικά στηρίζει τη ΝΕΛ για αυτό και κοιτάζει η εταιρεία όπως μπορεί να το κάνει πιο προσοδοφόρο με αυτές τις προσθήκες στα δρομολόγια

----------


## Fido

ΟΚ για την Παρασκευή να το δεχτώ, αλλά για κάθε δρομολόγιο δεν είναι κάπως ; επιπλέον κατά πόσο επιβαρύνεται η ώρα του ταξιδιού για Σαμο - Ικαρία ; αυτό είναι ένα ζήτημα, τη στιγμή μάλιστα που (ελέω καυσίμων) πηγαίνει κομμένο...

----------


## kapetan nikolaos

http://www.i-samos.gr/τοπικά-νέα/καρ...του-καπετάνιου

----------


## MYTILENE

Περαστικά στο καπτα Γιώργη

----------


## alonso

μια φωτο απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα στο καρλοβασι που τα δυο πλοια βρεθηκαν μαζι στο λιμανι....και οπως διακρινεται το μυτιληνη για να μην καθυστερησει μπηκε με τα αναποδα στο καρλοβασι!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Τα κάνει κάτι τέτοια ο κάπτεν άμα του δωθεί ευκαιρία :Fat: ,σε όποιο λιμάνι και αν είναι.Μικρό-μεγάλο-στενό δε καταλαβένει τπτ :Fat:

----------


## mixalhs89

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι ενώ μπαίνει στο λιμάνι στο Καρλόβασι.
DSC_0063.jpgDSC_0064.jpgDSC_0065.jpg

----------


## roussosf

ενα μικροατυχημα στο λιμανι της Συρου
οσο για το δημοσιογραφο να τον ενημερώσω ότι το πλοίο δεν πηγε στην Συρο για να .....προσαράξει
πηγε να προσδέσει η να προσεγγίσει η ότι άλλο θελει να κάνει ένα πλοίο όταν πηγαίνει σε ένα λιμάνι


http://www.syrostoday.gr/News/9654-Apo-thauma-apofeuxthike-dustuxima-sto-Mutilini.aspx

----------


## Takerman

> ενα μικροατυχημα στο λιμανι της Συρου
> οσο για το δημοσιογραφο να τον ενημερώσω ότι το πλοίο δεν πηγε στην Συρο για να .....προσαράξει
> πηγε να προσδέσει η να προσεγγίσει η ότι άλλο θελει να κάνει ένα πλοίο όταν πηγαίνει σε ένα λιμάνι
> 
> 
> http://www.syrostoday.gr/News/9654-Apo-thauma-apofeuxthike-dustuxima-sto-Mutilini.aspx


Να του στείλουμε δώρο ένα λεξικό. 
Άσχετο με το συγκεκριμένο αλλά όπως ειπώθηκε και στο θέμα του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, ευτυχώς που είχαν απεργία οι δημοσιογράφοι εκείνες τις ημέρες αλλιώς θα ακούγαμε ένα σωρό μαργαριτάρια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εμένα πάλι μου αρέσει που ο .......παντογνώστης ήξερε και είπε ότι "η αργοπορημένη αντίδραση ενός απο το πλήρωμα".
Είναι τόσο καταρτισμένος στα ναυτικά πράγματα ........που έχει και άποψη.....ο άσχετος. 
Έρε λουκουμόσκονη που τους χρειάζετε. :Indecisiveness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στις 21-06-2013 αρκετά ανοικτά απο τον Πειραιά, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 213 21-06-2013.jpg

----------


## alonso

> Εμένα πάλι μου αρέσει που ο .......παντογνώστης ήξερε και είπε ότι "η αργοπορημένη αντίδραση ενός απο το πλήρωμα".
> Είναι τόσο καταρτισμένος στα ναυτικά πράγματα ........που έχει και άποψη.....ο άσχετος. 
> Έρε λουκουμόσκονη που τους χρειάζετε.


δυστηχως στην χωρα που ζουμε ο καθε ασχετος μπορει να εχει γνωμη η οποια διαβαζεται και επιρεαζει πολλους!!!ο καθε ασχετος επισης μπορει να παρει και αποφασεις....το θεμα ειναι εμεις τι κανουμε???

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όπως γνωρίζουμε εδώ και καιρό, από αύριο το Μυτιλήνη, ξεκινάει τις προσεγγίσεις του και στο νησί των ανέμων! Ας του ευχηθούμε λοιπόν να έχει μια καλή σεζόν!

1044259_460527000709901_673664078_n.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Να πούμε βέβαια σε αυτούς που έφτιαξαν την διαφήμιση ότι το πλοίο τους πιάνει επίσης Σύρο και Φούρνους, γιατί μάλλον το ξέχασαν

----------


## MYTILENE

Να ήταν ΜΟΝΟ αυτό το λάθος που έχουν κάνει σαν εταιρεία θα είμασταν ΤΡΙΣ-ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ....

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Να πούμε βέβαια σε αυτούς που έφτιαξαν την διαφήμιση ότι το πλοίο τους πιάνει επίσης Σύρο και Φούρνους, γιατί μάλλον το ξέχασαν


Έχεις δίκιο Συλβέστρο, αλλά απ' την άλλη αν έβαζε όλους τους προορισμούς θα έμοιαζε σαν τη γραμμή 3 του Μετρό! Έβαλε τους πιο χτυπητούς για να μην τρομάξουν οι επιβάτες!

----------


## Amorgos66

http://ikariaki.gr/apolia-agkiras-tou-eg-og-mitilini/

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Να πούμε βέβαια σε αυτούς που έφτιαξαν την διαφήμιση ότι το πλοίο τους πιάνει επίσης Σύρο και Φούρνους, γιατί μάλλον το ξέχασαν


Μικρές ασυμαντες λεπτομέρειες..... :Sour:

----------


## despo

Οπως πληροφορούμαι απο άνθρωπο που ταξειδεύει με το πλοίο, παραμένει στους Φούρνους στην προσπάθεια
'ψαρέματος' της άγκυρας που είχε χάσει στο προηγούμενο ταξείδι του.

----------


## sw8mfz

> Οπως πληροφορούμαι απο άνθρωπο που ταξειδεύει με το πλοίο, παραμένει στους Φούρνους στην προσπάθεια
> 'ψαρέματος' της άγκυρας που είχε χάσει στο προηγούμενο ταξείδι του.


Εάν ισχύει αυτό είναι πραγματικά για φτύσιμο. Δηλαδή είχαν μέσα τους επιβάτες και τα οχήματα για Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ και τους ταλαιπωρούσαν επί 3 ώρες όπως φαίνεται από το τρακ του ΑΙΣ για να βρούνε την άγκυρα που χάσανε πριν 1 βδομάδα? Τί έκανε το λιμεναρχείο και το ΥΕΝ?
Και εάν έπρεπε να βρούν την άγκυρα πράγμα διόλου μεμπτό γιατί δεν πήγαιναν να ξεφορτώσουν και να γυρίσουν να την ψάχνουν μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα μιας που έχουν αναχώρηση αύριο στις 1600 από Βαθύ?

----------


## despo

> Εάν ισχύει αυτό είναι πραγματικά για φτύσιμο. Δηλαδή είχαν μέσα τους επιβάτες και τα οχήματα για Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ και τους ταλαιπωρούσαν επί 3 ώρες όπως φαίνεται από το τρακ του ΑΙΣ για να βρούνε την άγκυρα που χάσανε πριν 1 βδομάδα? Τί έκανε το λιμεναρχείο και το ΥΕΝ?
> Και εάν έπρεπε να βρούν την άγκυρα πράγμα διόλου μεμπτό γιατί δεν πήγαιναν να ξεφορτώσουν και να γυρίσουν να την ψάχνουν μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα μιας που έχουν αναχώρηση αύριο στις 1600 από Βαθύ?


Και βέβαια ισχύει και πράγματι ήταν η καθυστέρηση περι το 3ωρο. Πάντως έμαθα οτι είχε πάρει η εταιρεία την άδεια απο το λιμεναρχείο και βέβαια οι επιβάτες (οπως ηταν φυσικό) ταλαιπωρήθηκαν.

----------


## kostas-93

καλησπερα
ήμουν και εγω ενας απο τους επιβατες και μας ειχαν απο τισ 7.45 το πρωι μεχρι τις 11: 45 που ξεκινησε για Καρλοβασι γιατι θυμηθήκαν ξαφνικα οτι εχουν μια αγκυρα ξεχασμενη να την παρουν βεβαια αυτοι το ειχαν στο προγραμα αλλα εμεις τι τους φταίγαμε εγω προσωπικά τους εφαγα στην μάπα για να φτάσω πρωι να παω στο μαγαζι που δουλεύω να παρω το μεροκαματο  αλιως θα έμπαινα σημερα στο Μυκονος να ερχόμουν. και καλα πρωτον όπως εγραψε παραπανο και ο φιλος γιατι δεν μασ πηγαν στην Σαμο και να γυρίσουν με την ησυχία τους να τιν βγαλουν, δευτερον γιατι δεν μας το ειπαν λιγο νωριτερα  αν θελαμε να κατεβεναμε στους φουρνους οσοι θέλαμε ρε παιδι μου να πιουμε εναν καφε και να μας παρει οταν τελείωνε η να πει σε αυτούς που μπήκαν μεσα να μπουν αργοτερα εξαλου μετα απο 2 ωρες ξανάδεσε στο λιμανι για αλλεσ 2 ωρες  ασε που αναποδογυρισε απο τα απόνερα ενα καικι που τους βοηθουσε και ευτυχως προλαβαν οι ανθρωποι και επεσαν στην θάλασσα. για ολα αυτα αρκεστηκαν σε μια ανακοινωση στισ 7,50 οτι θα υπαρξη μια ΟΛΙΓΟΛΕΠΤΗ  καθυστερηση αφου ειχε παει πρωτα στο σημειο που ηταν η αγκυρα και μια  στης 9,00 οτι λόγω μεγαλου βαθους θα καθυστερήσουμε και αλλο.
Α μετα απο πολλές φαραριες κέρασαν και καφε σε οσους ηθελαν και λιγο πριν φτασει στο Καρλοβασι ειπαν οπιος θελει μπορει να φαει  ΜΟΝΟ  μακαροναδα με κιμα.  :Fat: 
Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας εγω δεν θελω να  πω κατι παραπανω γιατι θα τους  χαρακτηρισω πολυ ασχημα  :Devilish:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε παρά την ταλαιπωρία που τράβηξες παρατηρώ πως διατηρείς ακόμη την ψυχραιμία σου. Τι να σου πω; Αξίζεις συγχαρητήρια, καθώς άλλοι επιβάτες στη θέση σου θα ήταν εκτός εαυτού. Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο. Άντε και την έβρισκαν, τι θα την έκαναν; Θα του την φορούσαν ξαφνικά στο όκι και θα συνέχιζε το ταξίδι του; Και πως θα γινόταν δηλαδή να βρεθεί και να φορτωθεί; Υπήρχε πλωτός γερανός, υπήρχε εξειδικευμένο συνεργείο, υπήρχε δύτης...;;;;
Οι άνθρωποι (και μιλάω για τη διοίκηση της ΝΕΛ) δεν παίζονται! Έχουν ξεπεράσει κάθε όριο ανοχής! Νομίζουν ότι δεν έγινε δα και κάτι το μεμπτό. Άργησε το δρομολόγιο γύρω στις 3 ώρες! Και τι έγινε; Έτσι κι αλλιώς οι επιβάτες έχουν ολόκληρο ΣΚ μπροστά τους. 
Απλά η λογική τους για να μην κάψουν καύσιμα και πάνε Σάμο-Φούρνους-Σάμο σου λέει, έλα μωρέ τώρα που περνάμε θα κάνουμε και τη δουλειά μας, θα φωνάξουν μερικοί επιβάτες θα τους δώσουμε ένα πιάτο μακαρόνια κι ένα μπουκαλάκι νερό και τελειώσαμε τσακ μπαμ. Ως πότε όμως κύριοι, ως πότε.....! :Sour:  :Sour:

----------


## despo

Επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω μιά ενημέρωση να πούμε οτι δύτης υπήρχε. Τώρα για το χρόνο που χρειάζεται να γίνει η ανέλκυση της άγκυρας δεν έχω γνώσεις, αλλά νομίζω οτι δεν μπορεί να είναι ακριβέστατα προβλέψιμος. Το ότι οι επιβάτες έχουν απόλυτο δίκιο δεν υπάρχει καμμία αμφιβολία, αν και απ'ό,τι έμαθα κάποιοι κινήθηκαν εναντίον του πληρώματος και ειδικότερα κατα του Πλοιάρχου.

----------


## kostas-93

> Επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω μιά ενημέρωση να πούμε οτι δύτης υπήρχε. Τώρα για το χρόνο που χρειάζεται να γίνει η ανέλκυση της άγκυρας δεν έχω γνώσεις, αλλά νομίζω οτι δεν μπορεί να είναι ακριβέστατα προβλέψιμος. Το ότι οι επιβάτες έχουν απόλυτο δίκιο δεν υπάρχει καμμία αμφιβολία, αν και απ'ό,τι έμαθα κάποιοι κινήθηκαν εναντίον του πληρώματος και ειδικότερα κατα του Πλοιάρχου.


ναι καποιοι πηγαν πανω γιατι περα απο το ζηταμε την κατανοηση σας  την πρωτη ωρα που ειπαν τισ επομενες 3 ωρες  δεν μας ειπαν τιποτα και αυτοι που πηγαν επανω ηταν άνθρωποι που αλλοι ειχαν κανονιση απο ικαρια για Σαμο μονοήμερη και αλλοι που εχαναν το αεροπλανο για θεσαλονικη απο Σαμο που τελικα το εχασαν χαρακτηριστικα να σα σας πω μια κοπελα εφυγε απο Ικαρια να παει Σαμο να πεταξει για θεσαλονικη που παντρεύονταν η αδερφη της και το εχασε.
οσο αναφορα για δυτη υπηρχε και την πηραν τελικα την ειχαν αφήσει κατω με την καδενα μαζι αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## anant

Κι ολα αυτα εν μέσω φουλ σεζόν,21 ώρες ταξίδι, μετά περιμένουμε και κόσμο πανεθαμα μας.

----------


## arxidokimos

μην κακολογειται τον κοσμο που εχει το πλοιο μεσα και μην φτανεται να τους κρινεται τοσο σκληρα !!! το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ειναι ενα πλοιο που εξυπηρετει με μεγαλη επυτηχια σκιζονται ολοι να εξυπηρετησουν την Σαμο και την Ικαρια με λιμανια επικυνδινα για τα πλοια (Εδηλος Καρλοβασι Φουρνοι ) και καλο θα ητανε να μην κανατε τοσο σκληρη κριτικη γιατι δεν σας φταιει κανενας απο εκεινους τους ανθρωπους που σκιζονται και πασχιζουν για το καλο των νησιων και την εξυπηρετηση του κοσμου,οσα αναφορα για την αγκυρα δεν ειναι ενα ζευγαρι κλειδια που εχει πεσει στην θαλασσα και παμε να το βαλουμε στην τσεπη ... ειναι αρκετοι τονοι σιδερα και λαμαρινα που θελουν τον χρονο τους για να γινει η δουλεια αυτη .. στους μαιστρους της βδομαδας ομως που εβραζαν τα επικινδυνα λιμανακια τοτε ηταν μαγκες ολοι τους μεσα εκει και τωρα με την καθυστερηση εγιναν ξαφνικα απαραδεκτοι ???? ελεος .... να λετε και ενα ευχαριστω που σας εξυπηρετουν χειμωνα καλοκαιρι ..γιατι θα τα βλεπατε τα αλλα πλοια με τα κιαλια απο τα σπιτια σας και με ανοιχτο το παραθυρο στο σπιτι σας θα ακουγατε την μπουρου τους ....

----------


## anant

Να πούμε λοιπόν ενα ευχαριστώ, μιας και το ζητάει ο φίλος παραπάνω, και να παρακαλέσουμε τη νελ να μην μας στερήσει το πλοίο τα επόμενα 15-20 χρόνια κι ας διαρκεί το ταξίδι 20-30 ωρες ,γιατι ποιος άλλος θα βρεθεί να έρθει να ερθει σε αυτή τη παλιογραμμη, που στα νησια της δεν ζουν άνθρωποι αλλα ζώα.
Μην τρελαθούμε τωρα που θα ψάξουμε για δικαιολογίες.
Οσο για το πλήρωμα κανενας δεν είπε τίποτα γι αυτο, και να ξερεται οτι ειναι ολοι τους άξιοι, και αγαπητοί στον κόσμο!!!

----------


## sw8mfz

> μην κακολογειται τον κοσμο που εχει το πλοιο μεσα και μην φτανεται να τους κρινεται τοσο σκληρα !!! το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ειναι ενα πλοιο που εξυπηρετει με μεγαλη επυτηχια σκιζονται ολοι να εξυπηρετησουν την Σαμο και την Ικαρια με λιμανια επικυνδινα για τα πλοια (Εδηλος Καρλοβασι Φουρνοι ) και καλο θα ητανε να μην κανατε τοσο σκληρη κριτικη γιατι δεν σας φταιει κανενας απο εκεινους τους ανθρωπους που σκιζονται και πασχιζουν για το καλο των νησιων και την εξυπηρετηση του κοσμου,οσα αναφορα για την αγκυρα δεν ειναι ενα ζευγαρι κλειδια που εχει πεσει στην θαλασσα και παμε να το βαλουμε στην τσεπη ... ειναι αρκετοι τονοι σιδερα και λαμαρινα που θελουν τον χρονο τους για να γινει η δουλεια αυτη .. στους μαιστρους της βδομαδας ομως που εβραζαν τα επικινδυνα λιμανακια τοτε ηταν μαγκες ολοι τους μεσα εκει και τωρα με την καθυστερηση εγιναν ξαφνικα απαραδεκτοι ???? ελεος .... να λετε και ενα ευχαριστω που σας εξυπηρετουν χειμωνα καλοκαιρι ..γιατι θα τα βλεπατε τα αλλα πλοια με τα κιαλια απο τα σπιτια σας και με ανοιχτο το παραθυρο στο σπιτι σας θα ακουγατε την μπουρου τους ....


Με αφορμή τα σχόλια του αγαπητού φίλου
1. Κανένας τουλάχιστον εδώ δεν είπε τίποτα για το πλοίο και το πλήρωμά του.
2. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι μια εταιρεία δεν εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο για το οποίο έχει δεσμευτεί απέναντι στο ΥΕΝ και τους πελάτες της, και ασχολείται με δικά της θέματα εν μέσω προγραμματισμένου και εγκεκριμένου δρομολογίου, ενώ δεν υπάρχει θέμα ασφαλείας του πλοίου , του πληρώματος και των επιβατών.
3. Έχει γραψει στα παλιά της παπούτσια 350 επιβάτες, που την πλήρωσαν αδρά για 16 ώρες ταξίδι το πολύ ενώ το έκανε 21.
4. Παρομοίως το κράτος που την επιδοτεί με ένα κάρο λεφτά, για να κάνει συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο, υπογράφοντας ανάλογη σύμβαση.
5. Είναι βέβαιο οτι  η ΝΕΛ δεν θα διαννοούνταν κάν να το σκεφτεί, εάν φοβόταν τις συνέπειες που θα είχε η καθυστέρηση.
6. Πέραν των παραπάνω, ποιός είναι αυτός που έδωσε πρώτα την άδεια η εταιρεία να πράξει ότι έπραξε και μετά να σπεύσει να την "καθαρίσει" με την γνωστή ανακοίνωση τύπου του ΥΕΝ.
7. Πέραν των παραπάνω, φταίει το ίδιο το κράτος που έκανε την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή και όχι μόνο, έρμαιο μιας εταιρείας που έχει καταφέρει να γίνει αναντικατάστατη και απαραίτητη. Να θυμίσω πως πρίν το κατάπτυστο τριφασικό σύστημα (φιλέτα - επιδοτούμενες σε ένα τμήμα -άγονες), οι εταιρείες χτυπιούνταν στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Αγούδημος,Αγαπητός, Νομικός , Αρκάντια έβαζαν πλοία χωρίς να τσεπώνουν επιδοτήσεις. Ενώ τώρα και τσεπώνουμε επιδότηση και γδέρνουμε  επιβάτες και δεν πλησιάζει άλλος αφού έχουμε αποκλειστικότητα, γινόμαστε αναντικατάστατοι και κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε.
8. Τα δείγματα είναι πολλά. Ενδοκυκλαδικά ανάμεικτα με τα Ψαρά και τα Μεστά, Ιόνιαν Σκάι που ενώ πρέπει να πάει Καρλόβασι περνάει απέξω και δεν πιάνουμε Αγ. Κύρηκο, με πάσα τους επιβάτες στο Μυτιλήνη με μετεπιβίβαση κλπ. χρέη δεξιά και αριστερά σε εργαζόμενους, λιμενικά ταμεία κλπ
9. Τέλος σαν επίλογος,  εάν η ΝΕΛ τσακιστεί και φαλίρει, όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί ΑΝΕΚ, Στρίντζης, Μπλού Σταρ και Ελλένικ που έχουν πλοία που κάθονται τον χειμώνα και λειτουργούν σαν τσόντες το καλοκαίρι.
10. Μπορούσαν να κάνουν το δρομολόγιο κανονικά και να γυρίσουν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν όχι 4 αλλά 14 ώρες μιας και το πλοίο δεν είχε δρμολόγιο πριν τις 1600 της Κυριάκης αλλά δεν το έκαναν φοβούμενοι τί? Να μην κάψουν πετρέλαια απο Βαθύ -Φούρνοι - Βαθύ?
 Συγγνώμη για το οφ τόπικ και δεν προτίθεμαι να επανέλθω

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....Τί έκανε το λιμεναρχείο και το ΥΕΝ?.....


Παρείχαν τας ευλογίας τους.




> .....Πάντως έμαθα οτι είχε πάρει η εταιρεία την άδεια απο το λιμεναρχείο και βέβαια οι επιβάτες (οπως ηταν φυσικό) ταλαιπωρήθηκαν.


Δεν γνωρίζω για την άδεια από το λιμεναρχείο, προφανώς όμως είχε δωθεί από την στιγμή βέβαια που είχε ενημερωθεί και το αρμόδιο υπουργείο, το οποίο με την σειρά του πληροφόρησε και ημάς.




> 20/07/2013 - *Καθυστέρηση απόπλου Ε/Γ- Ο/Γ «ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ» στους Φούρνους 
> 
> *Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Φούρνων, από τον πλοίαρχο του *Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ* «*ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ*» Ν. Χίου 362 ότι μετά τον απόπλου, το πλοίο, *θα παρέμενε εντός λιμένα προς ανέλκυση της άγκυράς του*  που είχε απολεσθεί την 16 -07-2013.  Κατόπιν ολοκλήρωσης της  διαδικασίας ανέλκυσης της άγκυρας, εν λόγω πλοίο απέπλευσε προς συνέχιση  εγκεκριμένου του δρομολογίου για Καρλόβασι – Βαθύ ν.Σάμου.
> 
> _Πηγή_


 Τώρα αν γίνονται και αλλού αυτά, πλοίο δηλαδή σε _κανονικό δρομολόγιο με επιβάτες_ να "ψαρεύει" την άγκυρα του επί τετράωρον,




> .....μας ειχαν απο τισ 7.45 το πρωι μεχρι τις 11: 45 που ξεκινησε για Καρλοβασι.....


φαντάζομαι θα γίνονται, πιθανόν σε κάποιες χώρες της Αφρικής.

----------


## despo

Τώρα αν γίνονται και αλλού αυτά, πλοίο δηλαδή σε _κανονικό δρομολόγιο με επιβάτες_ να "ψαρεύει" την άγκυρα του επί τετράωρον,



φαντάζομαι θα γίνονται, πιθανόν σε κάποιες χώρες της Αφρικής.[/QUOTE]
Δεν υπάρχει καμμία αμφιβολία οτι η όλη κατάληξη του συμβάντος καταταλαιπώρησε τον κόσμο και σίγουρα το πιο σωστό θα ήταν αφου μεσολαβούσε διανυκτέρευση του πλοίου, με το τέλος της αποβίβασης στο Βαθύ, να ξαναπήγαινε στους Φούρνους για την όλη επιχείρηση. Ομως λέω υποθετικά μήπως είχαν προβλέψει οτι αυτό θα είχε διάρκεια 10, 15, έστω 30 λεπτά και επειδή οπως άκουσα η άγκυρα εντοπίστηκε απο το δύτη σε μεγάλο βάθος, αλλά και η πρόσδεσή της δεν έγινε οπως έπρεπε να γίνει, ο  τελικός χρόνος μέχρι να γίνει το ΄ψάρεμα' ξέφυγε κατα πολύ...

----------


## thanos75

Ακριβώς τέτοιες ενέργειες (αναζήτηση άγκυρας έν ώρα δρομολογίου) με τις ευλογίες του υπουργείου μόνο σε χώρες της Αφρικής θα μπορούσε να συμβεί-και εάν και εκεί. Δεν ξέρω εάν πρέπει να γελάμε ή να κλαίμε....μάλλον το 2ο.  Επιπλέον υποψιάζομαι πως μόνο σε χώρες της Αφρικής θα επιτρεπόταν σε ένα πλοίο να ταξιδεύει με μία μόνο άγκυρα, διασχίζοντας ένα πέλαγος όπως το Ικάριο όπου όλη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα χτύπαγε 8άρι! Ειλικρινά είναι να τρελαίνεσαι...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γνωρίζει κανείς, υπό ποιές προϋποθέσεις κ γιά πόσο επιτρέπεται ένα καράβι να ταξιδεύει με μιά άγκυρα; Εγώ νομίζω ότι σε μιά τέτοια περίπτωση μέχρι τον Πειραιά (πριν μιά εβδομάδα)όπου θα έπρεπε να την είχε αντικαταστήσει. Όχι να γυρίζει κ να ψάχνει να την βρεί λέει...

----------


## despo

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι ο νηογνώμονας έχει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις γνώμη αν το πλοίο μπορεί να πάει με 1 άγκυρα, 1 μηχανή εκτος λειτουργίας κλπ. κλπ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ακριβώς τέτοιες ενέργειες (αναζήτηση άγκυρας έν ώρα δρομολογίου) με τις ευλογίες του υπουργείου μόνο σε χώρες της Αφρικής θα μπορούσε να συμβεί-και εάν και εκεί. Δεν ξέρω εάν πρέπει να γελάμε ή να κλαίμε....μάλλον το 2ο.  Επιπλέον υποψιάζομαι πως μόνο σε χώρες της Αφρικής θα επιτρεπόταν σε ένα πλοίο να ταξιδεύει με μία μόνο άγκυρα, διασχίζοντας ένα πέλαγος όπως το Ικάριο όπου όλη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα χτύπαγε 8άρι! Ειλικρινά είναι να τρελαίνεσαι...


Φίλε μου μην τρελαίνεσαι  ! Την να την κάνει την άγκυρα στο Ικάριο με 8αρη ? Τι ? Να φουντάρει ? 
Ακόμη πιστεύεις ότι το υπουργείο  σήμερα, είναι σε θέση να κάνει εκπτώσεις στην ασφάλεια των επιβατών ?Εδω για μια γρατζουνιά και γίνετε χαμός !

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ακριβώς τέτοιες ενέργειες (αναζήτηση άγκυρας έν ώρα δρομολογίου) με τις ευλογίες του υπουργείου μόνο σε χώρες της Αφρικής θα μπορούσε να συμβεί-και εάν και εκεί. Δεν ξέρω εάν πρέπει να γελάμε ή να κλαίμε....μάλλον το 2ο.  Επιπλέον υποψιάζομαι πως μόνο σε χώρες της Αφρικής θα επιτρεπόταν σε ένα πλοίο να ταξιδεύει με μία μόνο άγκυρα, διασχίζοντας ένα πέλαγος όπως το Ικάριο όπου όλη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα χτύπαγε 8άρι! Ειλικρινά είναι να τρελαίνεσαι...



Το θεμα ειναι οτι τελικα στην Ελλαδα η ασχετοσυνη ειναι Ολυμπιακο σπορ...

Ξερεις τι λενε?η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας...Οποτε θα σου συνιστουσα  να μαθεις πριν μιλησεις...

Ας ρωτησεις καποιον που ξερει κ μετα να γραψεις δημοσια την αποψη  σου!! Ωκεανους περνανε τα εμπορικα με μια αγκυρα μετα απο ατυχες συμβαν...Οχι το Ικαριο που που το παρομοπιωσες με το Βορειο Ειρηνικο...
Ειναι να τρελενεσαι με αυτα που γραφετε ορισμενοι!! Το οτι σας αρεσουν τα πλοια δεν σημαινει οτι γνωριζετε κιολας...Αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο!!

Αλλα δυστυχως οπως ολοι οι Ελληνες εχουμε αποψη για ολα!!

----------


## nikosnasia

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι τελικα στην Ελλαδα η ασχετοσυνη ειναι Ολυμπιακο σπορ...
> 
> Ξερεις τι λενε?η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας...Οποτε θα σου συνιστουσα  να μαθεις πριν μιλησεις...
> 
> Ας ρωτησεις καποιον που ξερει κ μετα να γραψεις δημοσια την αποψη  σου!! Ωκεανους περνανε τα εμπορικα με μια αγκυρα μετα απο ατυχες συμβαν...Οχι το Ικαριο που που το παρομοπιωσες με το Βορειο Ειρηνικο...
> Ειναι να τρελενεσαι με αυτα που γραφετε ορισμενοι!! Το οτι σας αρεσουν τα πλοια δεν σημαινει οτι γνωριζετε κιολας...Αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο!!
> 
> Αλλα δυστυχως οπως ολοι οι Ελληνες εχουμε αποψη για ολα!!


Εξαιρετικές παρατηρήσεις!!!! Αλλά δυστυχώς στο ναυτιλία έχουν ενταχθεί άνθρωποι που έχουν γνώμη επί παντός επιστητού με αποτέλεσμα να αποφεύγουμε οι μεγαλύτεροι να εκφέρουμε πιά γνώμη και άποψη. Ας ψάξουν όσοι θέλουν τον νόμο που πέρασε ο προηγούμενος ''νησιώτης'' Υπουργός Ναυτιιλίας και τα δικαιώματα που δίνει στους εφοπλιστές να αποφασίζουν για διάφορα χωρίς να δόνουν σημασία στους επιβάτες. Έχουν να δουν ακόμη πολλά τα μάτια μας.

----------


## thanos75

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι τελικα στην Ελλαδα η ασχετοσυνη ειναι Ολυμπιακο σπορ...
> 
> Ξερεις τι λενε?η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας...Οποτε θα σου συνιστουσα  να μαθεις πριν μιλησεις...
> 
> Ας ρωτησεις καποιον που ξερει κ μετα να γραψεις δημοσια την αποψη  σου!! Ωκεανους περνανε τα εμπορικα με μια αγκυρα μετα απο ατυχες συμβαν...Οχι το Ικαριο που που το παρομοπιωσες με το Βορειο Ειρηνικο...
> Ειναι να τρελενεσαι με αυτα που γραφετε ορισμενοι!! Το οτι σας αρεσουν τα πλοια δεν σημαινει οτι γνωριζετε κιολας...Αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο!!
> 
> Αλλα δυστυχως οπως ολοι οι Ελληνες εχουμε αποψη για ολα!!


Αντιπαρέρχομαι την επιθετικότητά σου- δεν είναι εξάλλου στο στυλ μου να επιτίθεμαι προσωπικά σε ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζω, νοιώθω όμως την ανάγκη να κάνω μια ερώτηση - και όχι μόνο προς σε εσένα, αλλά προς τον καθένα που θεωρεί τον εαυτό του επαιοντα στα πλοία :Distrust: : Είναι ασφαλές ένα πλοίο να φουντάρει με μία μόνο άγκυρα σε ένα λιμάνι που το δέρνουν άνεμοι 8 μποφώρ, και ειδικά αν το λιμάνι είναι όπως ο ¶γιος Κήρυκος και το Καρλόβασι? :Sour:

----------


## alonso

> Αντιπαρέρχομαι την επιθετικότητά σου- δεν είναι εξάλλου στο στυλ μου να επιτίθεμαι προσωπικά σε ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζω, νοιώθω όμως την ανάγκη να κάνω μια ερώτηση - και όχι μόνο προς σε εσένα, αλλά προς τον καθένα που θεωρεί τον εαυτό του επαιοντα στα πλοία: Είναι ασφαλές ένα πλοίο να φουντάρει με μία μόνο άγκυρα σε ένα λιμάνι που το δέρνουν άνεμοι 8 μποφώρ, και ειδικά αν το λιμάνι είναι όπως ο ¶γιος Κήρυκος και το Καρλόβασι?


γιατι θα πρεπει να φουνταρουμε παντα εαν εχει αερα?σε πολλα λιμανια με 8αρι(πχ ναξος) αν πας στην μεσα θεση δεν φουνταρεις καν....και ποιος το λεει οτι με αερα θα πρεπει να φουνταρουμε και τις 2 αγκυρες???μαλλον κανενας....ειναι στην κριση του καθε καπετανιου αν φουνταρει μια,δυο η και καμια!

----------


## Cape P

> Αντιπαρέρχομαι την επιθετικότητά σου- δεν είναι εξάλλου στο στυλ μου να επιτίθεμαι προσωπικά σε ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζω, νοιώθω όμως την ανάγκη να κάνω μια ερώτηση - και όχι μόνο προς σε εσένα, αλλά προς τον καθένα που θεωρεί τον εαυτό του επαιοντα στα πλοία: Είναι ασφαλές ένα πλοίο να φουντάρει με μία μόνο άγκυρα σε ένα λιμάνι που το δέρνουν άνεμοι 8 μποφώρ, και ειδικά αν το λιμάνι είναι όπως ο ¶γιος Κήρυκος και το Καρλόβασι?


εκτός από αυτό που είπε ο αλόνσο είναι πιο ασφαλες να μεινει ενα πλοιο στους φουρνους με 8αρι μαιστρο παρα να φυγει και να παει στο επομενο λιμανι εστω και με μια αγκυρα?????
Να περιμενει να κανει τι στους φουρνους???μηπως υπαρχουν υποδομες να βαλει την εφεδρικη σε αυτο το λιμανι ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γνωρίζει κανείς, υπό ποιές προϋποθέσεις κ γιά πόσο επιτρέπεται ένα καράβι να ταξιδεύει με μιά άγκυρα; Εγώ νομίζω ότι σε μιά τέτοια περίπτωση μέχρι τον Πειραιά (πριν μιά εβδομάδα) όπου θα έπρεπε να την είχε αντικαταστήσει.


Σωστά. Γι αυτό όπως διαβάζουμε _στην ανακοίνωση_ από το υπουργείο (16 Ιουλίου), κατόπιν προσκόμισης βεβαίωσης από τον νηογνώμονα του πλοίου (Ιταλικός),




> Εχω την εντύπωση οτι ο νηογνώμονας έχει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις γνώμη αν το πλοίο μπορεί να πάει με 1 άγκυρα, 1 μηχανή εκτος λειτουργίας κλπ. κλπ.


δόθηκε άδεια απόπλου από την Σάμο _"προς ολοκλήρωση του  προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου"_, δηλαδή για ένα ταξίδι προς τον Πειραιά. Το ζητούμενο λοιπόν (αφού από την στιγμή που έδωσε βεβαίωση ο νηογνώμονας δεν τίθεται καν θέμα ...μποφοριών) είναι αν στον Πειραιά αντικατέστησε την άγκυρα (το γνωρίζει άραγε κάποιος ???), οπότε το μόνο μεμπτό της όλης υπόθεσης είναι η αναμφισβήτητη και εντελώς αδικαιολόγητη ταλαιπωρία των επιβατών στους Φούρνους προς "άγραν της απωλεσθείσης", ή αν έφυγε από τον Πειραιά (για δεύτερο ταξίδι) και πάλι με μία άγκυρα, η οποία μία βέβαια σαφώς και κάνει την δουλειά της, αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε όλο και κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει που τα πλοία υποχρεούνται να φέρουν δύο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να λύσουμε τις απορίες αν φουντάρεις σε λιμάνι που το πιάνει ο καιρός με οχτάρι ας δούμε τι λένε οι νηογνώμονες στους συνημμένους κανόνες του IACS (οι *επισήμανση* δική μου):

A1.1.1 
The anchoring equipment required herewith is intended for temporary mooring of a vessel within a harbour or sheltered area when the vessel is awaiting berth, tide, etc.


A1.1.2   *The equipment is therefore not designed to hold a ship off fully exposed coasts in rough weather* or to stop a ship which is moving or drifting. In this condition the loads on the anchoring equipment increase to such a degree that its components may be damaged or lost owing to the high energy forces generated, particularly in large ships.


Προφανώς στο πέλαγος δε φουντάρεις.

Στον πίνακα στη σελίδα 5 θα δείτε ότι τα βαπόρια πρέπει να έχουν τρεις άγκυρες και όπωςε μπορέιτε να διαβάσετε στη σελίδα 9:
Two bower anchors of the three bower anchors under col. 2 of Table 1 are to be connected to their cables and positioned on board ready for use while the third anchor is intended as a spare bower anchor. Installation of the spare bower anchor on board is not compulsorily required. Each Classification Society is free to permit other arrangements at its discretion or not to require the spare anchor as a condition of classification

Δηλαδή ο νηογνώμονας αποφασίζει αν θα έιναι υποχρεωτική η τρίτη άγκυρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ως προς την τρίτη (spare) άγκυρα,υπήρχαν φορτηγά που την είχαν στην πρύμη κανονικά σε όκκι αλλά κάποια στιγμή γιά χ λόγο αφαιρέθηκε κ μάλιστα οριστικά.
¶λλη περίπτωση ήταν στα συνοδά του γερμανικού ΠΝ κλάσης Rhein όπου υπήρχε τρίτη άγκυρα στην πρύμη (νομίζω τα τούρκικα την διατηρούν) διότι έπαιζαν τον ρόλο πλωτής βάσης κ έπεφταν δίπλα τους μικρότερα σκάφη. Αντίθετα στο δικό μας Α/Τ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ούτε θυμάμαι,ούτε έχω δει σε φωτό κάτι τέτοιο.Προφανώς με την αλλαγή ρόλου εδώ, η ύπαρξή της θεωρήθηκε περιττή.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η άγκυρα σε όκι στην πρύμη έιναι το πινέλο, ισχάς άγκυρα στην επίσημη ορολογία (μάλον από το ισχίο) και kedge anchor ή stream anchor στα εγγλέζικα. Είναι χρήσημη σε βαπόρια που φουντάρουνε σε ποτάμια ή σε νερά με ισχυρά ρεύματα. Παλιότερα που τα βαπόρια έιχαν μπαταριστές μηχανές και το ανάποδα ήταν δύσκολο την χρησιμοποιούσαν και για να κάνουν κινήσεις. Δεν έείναι η σπέαρ άγκυρα.
 Συνήθως η εφεδρική άγκυρα έιναι στην πλώρη πίσω από τις μπόμπες.

Μια άγκυρα δεν έιναι κάτι που μπορεί αν βρει κάποιος ετοιμοπαράδοτο.

----------


## thanos75

> Για να λύσουμε τις απορίες αν φουντάρεις σε λιμάνι που το πιάνει ο καιρός με οχτάρι ας δούμε τι λένε οι νηογνώμονες στους συνημμένους κανόνες του IACS (οι *επισήμανση* δική μου):
> 
> A1.1.1 
> The anchoring equipment required herewith is intended for temporary mooring of a vessel within a harbour or sheltered area when the vessel is awaiting berth, tide, etc.
> 
> 
> A1.1.2   *The equipment is therefore not designed to hold a ship off fully exposed coasts in rough weather* or to stop a ship which is moving or drifting. In this condition the loads on the anchoring equipment increase to such a degree that its components may be damaged or lost owing to the high energy forces generated, particularly in large ships.
> 
> 
> ...


Παναγιώτη, να'σαι καλά για την παράθεση των κανονισμών του νηογνωμονα. Ελυσε πολλές μας απορίες νομίζω

----------


## SteliosK

Kαλησπέρα και Χρόνια πολλά!
Αναχώρηση από τους Φούρνους πριν λίγο.

DSC_0756.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Σημερινή αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι των Φούρνων με 300 επιβάτες και 52 αυτοκίνητα!

DSC_0862.JPG DSC_0874.JPG DSC_0876.JPG DSC_0890.JPG DSC_0900.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι των Φούρνων με 300 επιβάτες και 52 αυτοκίνητα!
> 
> DSC_0862.JPG DSC_0874.JPG DSC_0876.JPG DSC_0890.JPG DSC_0900.JPG


Δώσε κι άλλες όσο πιό πολλές μπορείς είναι απόλαυση η κουκλάρα.

----------


## Enalia

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα ωραία σου πλάνα, SteliosK.

----------


## sylver23

Μου το έλεγαν και δεν τον πίστευα ότι οι Φούρνοι είχαν πολύ κόσμο..

Δυο σχόλια για το Μυτιλήνη μιας και με αυτό πήγα και ήρθα Ικαρία.

Από Πειραιά κάποιες φορές καθυστερούσε να φύγει γύρω στο 30 λεπτο αλλά στο δρόμο μάζευε την καθυστέρηση. Με τα μελτέμια όταν πήγαινα Ικαρία (και από ότι έμαθα και άλλες φορές) τα έβρισκε λίγο σκούρα στο ''ας πούμε λιμάνι'' της Μυκόνου. Μου άρεσε που μετά από προσπάθεια να δέσει στη Μύκονο (δρομολόγιο της 9ης Αυγούστου) ο κόσμος που περίμενε χειροκρότησε (το ίδιο έγινε και με το Sky στον Άγιο Κήρυκο). Ίσως τα βιντεάκια του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής να βοήθησαν στο να καταλάβει ο κόσμος ότι το πλοίο δεν έχει χειρόφρενο.

Γενικά οι πληρότητες τον Αύγουστο ήταν καλές. Από ότι κατάλαβα ο περισσότερος κόσμος που μετέφερε ήταν για Άγιο και Σάμο (ενώ για Εύδηλο εξυπηρετούσε κυρίως το Μύκονος).
Λειτούργησε πολύ θετικά το εισιτήριο των 17 ευρώ λόγω ανεργίας ή τιμής Ιντερνετ από το site Cheapis. 

Στα του πλοίου.
Στο ξενοδοχειακό του κρατιέται σε πολύ καλά επίπεδα. Εκεί που υστερεί είναι στα καταστρώματά του με σκουριές και μινιαρίσματα και στις τουαλέτες (πλην πρώτης θέσης που είναι σε σχετικά καλύτερη κατάσταση).
Σε άνεση δεν το συγκρίνω με το Μύκονος. Μπορεί να διαρκεί το ταξίδι περισσότερο αλλά τουλάχιστον πας με άνεση. Έβρισκες παντού να κάτσεις και στα σαλόνια και στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα και γενικά μπορούσες να κινηθείς με άνεση παρά τα πολλά μα πάρα πολλά άτομα που κοιμόντουσαν κατάχαμα.

Τέλος επιτέλους ξανά έκανα ταξίδι για Ικαρία με πλοίο με πλωριό μπαλκόνι μετά το Πήγασσος.

Νομίζω ότι είναι ένα πλοίο που ταίριαξε στη γραμμή και θα είναι κρίμα αν αποδρομολογηθεί.

**Το καλύτερο σημείο του πλοίου για παρέες το εξωτερικό μπαρ...που θυμίζει club. Όσοι έχουν ταξιδέψει ξέρουν

----------


## Takerman

> **Το καλύτερο σημείο του πλοίου για παρέες το εξωτερικό μπαρ...που θυμίζει club. Όσοι έχουν ταξιδέψει ξέρουν


Μπροστά σ'αυτό το μπάρ είχε και πίστα χορού. Υπάρχει ακόμη?

----------


## sylver23

Ναι φυσικά!

----------


## despo

> Μου το έλεγαν και δεν τον πίστευα ότι οι Φούρνοι είχαν πολύ κόσμο..
> 
> Δυο σχόλια για το Μυτιλήνη μιας και με αυτό πήγα και ήρθα Ικαρία.
> 
> Από Πειραιά κάποιες φορές καθυστερούσε να φύγει γύρω στο 30 λεπτο αλλά στο δρόμο μάζευε την καθυστέρηση. Με τα μελτέμια όταν πήγαινα Ικαρία (και από ότι έμαθα και άλλες φορές) τα έβρισκε λίγο σκούρα στο ''ας πούμε λιμάνι'' της Μυκόνου. Μου άρεσε που μετά από προσπάθεια να δέσει στη Μύκονο (δρομολόγιο της 9ης Αυγούστου) ο κόσμος που περίμενε χειροκρότησε (το ίδιο έγινε και με το Sky στον Άγιο Κήρυκο). Ίσως τα βιντεάκια του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής να βοήθησαν στο να καταλάβει ο κόσμος ότι το πλοίο δεν έχει χειρόφρενο.
> 
> Γενικά οι πληρότητες τον Αύγουστο ήταν καλές. Από ότι κατάλαβα ο περισσότερος κόσμος που μετέφερε ήταν για Άγιο και Σάμο (ενώ για Εύδηλο εξυπηρετούσε κυρίως το Μύκονος).
> Λειτούργησε πολύ θετικά το εισιτήριο των 17 ευρώ λόγω ανεργίας ή τιμής Ιντερνετ από το site Cheapis. 
> 
> ...


Βρέθηκα και εγω 2 φορές σε αναχωρήσεις του πλοίου απο τον Πειραιά (οχι σαν επιβάτης) και τις 2 φορές είχε την καθυστέρηση της μισής ώρας. Βέβαια η αιτία της καθυστέρησης είναι το γκαραζ, οπου η φόρτωση έγινε στην κυριολεξία στον πόντο, ενω περίμεναν και φορτηγά τα οποία φυσικά δεν μπήκαν. Τέλος η χθεσινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά ήταν στις 08.30, αλλά και στο Καρλόβασι και στον Ευδηλο ηταν λογικό να έχει καθυστερήσεις, αφού το πλοίο δεν πουλούσε τίποτα 5 μέρες πριν την αναχώρηση !

----------


## superfast v

Συγγενικο μου προσωπο που ταξιδεψε με το πλοιο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα μου μετεφερε τηλεφωνικα ασχημες εικονες μεσα απο το πλοιο.Τουαλετες ακαθαριστες στις οποιες καθ'ολη τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου δεν υπηρχε χαρτι,γεματοι καδοι σκουπιδιων στο καταστρωμα με τα σκουπιδια να τα φυσαει ο ανεμος απο δω κι απο κει,κλειστο εστιατορειο,καθυστερηση στην αναχωρηση και στη αφιξη που τους πηγε σχεδον 2 ωρες πισω κ γενικα ανυπαρξια-απραξια απο την πλευρα του πληρωματος.Η παλαιοτητα του πλοιου επισης οπως μου ειπε βγαζει ματι.Μετα απο αυτα εχει κλεισει επιστροφη με το Μυκονος.

----------


## mastrokostas

> να καταλάβει ο κόσμος ότι το πλοίο δεν έχει χειρόφρενο.


Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ?  :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

> Τέλος η χθεσινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά ήταν στις 08.30, αλλά και στο Καρλόβασι και στον Ευδηλο ηταν λογικό να έχει καθυστερήσεις,  !


Στον Πειραιά όντως φτάσαμε χθες το πρωί 8.30, αν και περίμενα να φτάσουμε μετά τις 9.00. Ο λόγος είναι ότι ενώ είχε αναχώρηση από Εύδηλο στις 21.50 ήρθε περίπου 22.30 και έφυγε μετά τις 23.00. Λογικό βέβαια αφού είχε 100% πληρότητα. Την καθυστέρηση όμως της μίας και πλέον ώρας την μάζεψε σε 30 λεπτά.




> ασχημες εικονες μεσα απο το πλοιο.Τουαλετες ακαθαριστες στις οποιες καθ'ολη τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου δεν υπηρχε χαρτι,ι,κλειστο εστιατορειο,


Οι τουαλέτες γενικά έχουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν οφείλετε στην παλαιότητα και μόνο. Για να βρεις σαπούνι να πλυθείς έπρεπε να κάνεις βόλτα όλες τις τουαλέτες του πλοίου. Στο θέμα καθαριότητας όντως υπήρχε πρόβλημα αλλά ας πούμε ότι δεν ήταν μεγάλο (αν και πάλι το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο). Το υπόλοιπο πλοίο δεν είχε ιδιαίτερο θέμα, οι κάδοι ήταν οκ και γενικά δεν υπήρχαν σκουπίδια (τουλάχιστον τις 2 φορές που ταξίδεψα εγώ). Το εστιατόριο δεν ήταν κλειστό..και δεν νομίζω να το ανοίγουν επιλεκτικά.
Επίσης νομίζω πως πρώτη φορά άκουσα ανακοίνωση σε πλοίο να λέει να μην πετάνε χαρτιά στις τουαλέτες :Sour:  :Cocksure: 




> Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ?


Eσύ πήγαινε στο salamis filoxenia να δεις που θα πάει κρουαζιέρα και άστα αυτά... :Fat:

----------


## sylver23

Δεν ξέρω αν ανακοινώθηκε κάπου,εχθές κατά το δρομολόγιο του Μυτιλήνη από Πειραιά για Σάμο, διέσωσαν ένα Τούρκο ναυαγό κοντά στο ακρωτήριο Δράκανο (ανατολικότερο άκρο της Ικαρίας) περίπου στις 05.30 το πρωί, ο οποίος επέβαινε σε σωσίβια λέμβο. Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω  γιατί μου το μετέφερε επιβάτης

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι των Φούρνων με 300 επιβάτες και 52 αυτοκίνητα!
> 
> DSC_0862.JPG DSC_0874.JPG DSC_0876.JPG DSC_0890.JPG DSC_0900.JPG


Ο συνδιασμος των πανεμορφων και ζωντανων Φουρνων με την αειθαλη Γιαπωνεζα ειναι εξαιρετικος. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## despo

Επίσης νομίζω πως πρώτη φορά άκουσα ανακοίνωση σε πλοίο να λέει να μην πετάνε χαρτιά στις τουαλέτες :Sour:  :Cocksure: 


Ακριβώς ετσι είναι, διότι το ίδιο μου μετέφεραν και μένα. Γεγονός είναι οτι κάποιοι δεν σέβονται τα στοιχειώδη οτι δηλαδή οι τουαλέτες είναι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι που θα τις μεταχειριστούν οι περισσότεροι αν όχι όλοι οι επιβάτες. Και δεν νομίζω οτι έχει να κάνει με την παλαιότητα του πλοίου, διότι πρόσφατα και εγω που ταξείδευα με το Ν. Χίος για Μυτιλήνη, υπήρχαν στιγμές που οι τουαλέτες ήταν πολύ καθαρές και άλλες που δεν μπορύσες να πλησιάσεις...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Δεν ξέρω αν ανακοινώθηκε κάπου,εχθές κατά το δρομολόγιο του Μυτιλήνη από Πειραιά για Σάμο, διέσωσαν ένα Τούρκο ναυαγό κοντά στο ακρωτήριο Δράκανο (ανατολικότερο άκρο της Ικαρίας) περίπου στις 05.30 το πρωί, ο οποίος επέβαινε σε σωσίβια λέμβο. Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω  γιατί μου το μετέφερε επιβάτης


Επειδή το Ναυτιλία είναι παντού...
Για να δούμε και τις σχετικές εικόνες δια χειρός του αξιοτατου καπτα Γιώργη Αρβανίτη...

Επίχείρηση διάσωσης στην Ικαρία σήμερα το πρωϊ.

20130820_063018.jpg20130820_063442.jpg20130820_063038.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Άφιξη στους Φούρνους χτες το απόγευμα 

DSC_0976.JPG DSC_0978.JPG DSC_0982.jpg DSC_0984.JPG DSC_0992.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

DSC_0993.JPG DSC_0998.JPG DSC_1002.JPG DSC_1005.JPG DSC_1007.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Για μερικούς επιβάτες το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται με το δρομολογιακό Σπυριδούλα με προορισμό τη Θύμαινα όπως βλέπουμε στην 4η φωτογραφία.

DSC_1015.JPG DSC_1029.JPG DSC_1032.JPG DSC_1037.JPG DSC_1073.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Αναχώρηση με προορισμό τον Αγ.Κήρυκο και στο βάθος το Νavigator of the Seas.

DSC_1075.JPG DSC_1080.JPG DSC_1083.JPG DSC_1092.JPG DSC_1105.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Κάθε φωτογραφία μοναδική! Σε ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## laz94

Πραγματικά υπέροχες!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Στελιο !! Πραγματικα μαγευτικες εικονες !!

----------


## Takerman

Πολύ όμορφες.

----------


## Enalia

Μερικές από αυτές είναι εξαιρετικές. Σε αντάμειψε το υποβλητικό φως της ώρας που τραβούσες τα πλάνα, που όμως το εκμεταλλεύτηκες άριστα αποτυπώνοντάς το υπέροχα. Το δε Μυτιλήνη συναγωνίζεται σε ομορφιά τα εξαίσια θαλασσινά τοπία του νησιού.
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες σου.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ !!!!!! ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΒΟΜΒΑΡΔΙΣΜΟ ΜΗΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εγώ έχω την άποψη ότι στις συγκεκριμμένες φωτό, όχι μόνο δεν αντάμειψε ο υπάρχων φωτισμός (εμφανέστατα εντελώς αντίθετος, κόντρα) τον φωτογράφο, αλλά και ότι του έκανε την ζωή δυσκολοτάτη. Το αποτέλεσμα πράγματι πολύ καλό, εικόνες μοναδικής ομορφιάς, ταξιδιάρικες, και κάποιες πράγματι εξαιρετικές.

Εύγε στον _SteliosK_.

----------


## Apostolos

To βαπόρι αυτο με μια καλή ανακαίνηση ανταγωνίζεται πολλά νεότερα του!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Την ερχόμενη Κυριακή το πλοίο θα πραγματοποιήσει την τελευταία του προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου, επιστρέφοντας ταυτόχρονα στο παλιό του γνώριμο ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## thanos75

Αναμφισβητητα από τα πιο πετυχημένα δρομολόγια του φετινού καλοκαιριού και by far το πιο πετυχημένο πλοίο της ΝΕΛ.  Όσες φορές το είδα φέτος σε λιμάνι φέτος το καλοκαίρι δεν "έπεφτε καρφίτσα" ούτε στο γκαράζ, ούτε στα καταστρώματα

----------


## despo

Οπως λένε οι φήμες επίκειται η αντικατάστασή του απο το European Express, προκειμένου να κάνει επισκευές, ενώ οι ίδιες φήμες λένε για δρομολόγηση μετα στη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης !

----------


## Fido

Για ποιο λόγο όμως όταν στη γραμμή Π-Χ-Μ ήταν δρομολογημένο το european το οποίο ήταν και πιο σβέλτο και το οποίο αποσύρθηκε; τι προσδοκά να κερδίσει η ΝΕΛ από την κίνηση αυτή; Υποθέτω ότι καίει λίγότερο από τον Ευρωπαίο, όμως ειναι αυτό αρκετό ; χώρια που στο Μυτιλήνη είναι πλέον απαραίτητη μια ανακαίνιση στο εσωτερικό καθώς δεν έχουν αλλάξει και παρα πολλά πράγματα απο τότε που δρομολογήθηκε 20+χρόνια πριν.Εντωμεταξύ στην ήδη υπάρχουσα γραμμή τα καταφέρνει καλά, και δεν ακούγονται πολλά παράπονα, άραγε θα το αντικαταστήσει το european ;

----------


## despo

Και εγω υποθέτω οτι θα κάνει ανακαίνιση. Επειδή ομως ο προγραμματισμός της εταιρείας, οπως όλοι ξέρουμε δεν είναι ποτέ ανακοινώσιμος, στηριζόμαστε προς το παρόν μόνο στις φήμες...

----------


## Ilias 92

Η πραγματική ναυαρχίδα της ΝΕΛ συνεχίζει και μετά από δυο δεκαετίες να προσφέρει τα μέγιστα στην εταιρεία του!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Οπως λένε οι φήμες επίκειται η αντικατάστασή του απο το European Express, προκειμένου να κάνει επισκευές, ενώ οι ίδιες φήμες λένε για δρομολόγηση μετα στη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης !


Η αντικατάσταση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-που θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό- από το European στη γραμμή Ικαρίας-Σάμου είναι σίγουρη, εξάλλου για αυτό κατεβαίνει το δεύτερο εσπευσμένα από το Ιόνιο.  Τώρα όσο για τα περί δρομολόγησης στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης αργότερα είναι ακόμα πολύ νωρίς για οτιδήποτε.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ έχει βρει το ρόλο του αυτή την περίοδο, ο οποίος είναι και άκρως προσοδοφόρος για την εταιρία του

----------


## flash13

το EUROPEAN EXPRESS δεν κατεβαινει εσπευσμενα..ολοκληρωσε τα δρομολογια του και οπως ειναι λογικο επιστρεφει στην βαση του.

----------


## thanos75

> το EUROPEAN EXPRESS δεν κατεβαινει εσπευσμενα..ολοκληρωσε τα δρομολογια του και οπως ειναι λογικο επιστρεφει στην βαση του.


Ναι ε? Είχα πάντως την αίσθηση πως μέχρι  και πριν λίγο καιρό είχε περασμένα στο site της εταιρίας δρομολόγια μέχρι και τα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου

----------


## flash13

το πλοιο "κουρεψε" ενα μονο δρομολογιο που θα γινοταν χθες από Ηγουμενιτσα προς Μπαρι και πισω.και τα δρομολογια συνεχιζονται ή "κουρευονται" απο την επιβατικη κινηση.και αυτος ηταν ο λογος που κατεβηκε πιο γρηγορα το πλοιο

----------


## nikosnasia

Χθεσινή αναχώρηση από το Βαθύ
P9055285.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Λίγα λεπτά πριν τελειώσει το δρομολόγιο της στις 2/8/2013

Mytilene 2-8-13.JPG

----------


## leo85

Λίγα...... δευτερόλεπτα φίλε steliosk πριν πέραση το κόκκινο για να τελειώσει το δρομολόγιο του ο Ακούραστος εργάτης της ΝΕΛ

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 2-8-2013 01.jpg

----------


## lavriotis

Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στις 14/10/2013 περνώντας κάτω από το Παραδοσιακο καρνάγιο του Αγίου Ισιδώρου με ρότα το Καρλόβασι!!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στις 2-10-2013 στον Πειραιά. 



ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 2-10-2013 01.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έκτακτη προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι της Τήνου θα πραγματοποιήσει το πλοίο στο δρομολόγιο της Κυριακής 20/10 και στο δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας 21/10.

----------


## zamas

> Έκτακτη προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι της Τήνου θα πραγματοποιήσει το πλοίο στο δρομολόγιο της Κυριακής 20/10 και στο δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας 21/10.


Σωστα. 
*Ο λογος ειναι* οτι θα πραγματοποιηθει μονοημερη εκδρομη στο νησι της Τηνου απο το ταξιδιωτικο γραφειο By Ship TraveL.

----------


## Giannis G.

Ακριβως, παντως οπως και περσι η εκδρομη της NEL στην Τήνο γίνεται τα μεσάνυχτα!! Περσυ το European στις 3!! φετος η Μυτιλήνη στις 1!!

----------


## Giannis G.

Στην Τήνο τα ξημερώματα της Τρίτης
DSC07272.jpg

----------


## πειρατικος

με αριστεροστροφη μανουβρα γυρισε για να δεσει,το πλοιο σημερα,στο παλιο λιμανι του βαθεως σαμου,στις 11 το πρωι!ειλικρινα ηταν σαν να εβλεπα ρεμετζο στο λιμανι της τηνου! :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## nikos_kos

Ξερει κανεις τι γινεται με τα δρομολογια? τη συρο δεν την εχει παρασκευη ξημερωματα στο openseas απο 8/11

----------


## gpap2006

Μονο Παρασκευη θα προσεγγιζει στη Συρο προς τα νησια η ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ και νυχτα προς Δευτερα επιστρεφοντας Πειραιά πλέον.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο περιορίστηκε η προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι της Σύρου μόνο 1 φορά την εβδομάδα, πάντως με αυτή την τροποποίηση ο χρόνος ταξιδιού προς Ικαρία, Φούρνους και Σάμο μειώνεται αισθητά, ενώ η αλλαγή στην ώρα αναχώρησης (17:00) έπρεπε να είχε γίνει εδώ και καιρό, καθώς αυτό δεν ήταν θέαμα να το προσπερνά το Blue Star 2 μετά τον Τάμελο, όταν το δεύτερο είχε ξεκινήσει μία ώρα μετά απ' τον Πειραιά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καιρός να ξεκουραστεί λιγάκι απ' τα συνεχή δρομολόγια! Έτσι λοιπόν από σήμερα βρίσκεται δεμένο στη Δραπετσώνα για την ετήσια ακινησία του.

----------


## opelmanos

Ελπίζω να φάει καλό φρεσκάρισμα τώρα που βγαίνει για επισκευή τόσο στους εξωτερικούς του χώρους όσο και στα μηχανικά του μέρη το έχει πραγματικά μεγάλη ανάγκη

----------


## george Xios

Μακάρι να γίνει σωστή συντήρηση.. Ας ελπίσουμε να το αφήσουν να ξεκουραστεί και να μην χρειαστεί καμία άμεση επιστράτευση..

----------


## gpap2006

Αρκεί να υπάρχει η πρόθεση από τη ΝΕΛ να το συμμαζέψει το βαπόρι. Γιατί για μικροδουλειές έχει χρόνο και τα Σ/Κ που τα περνάει στο Βαθύ ακόμη και τον Αύγουστο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Μυτιλήνη σήμερα νωρίς το απόγευμα στη Δραπετσώνα!

DSCN2123.jpg

----------


## kalypso

μία από τις εργασίες που γίνονται στο πλοίο στο Νέο Μώλο!
P2167753.jpg

----------


## george Xios

Έχουμε κανένα νέο για το πότε η Βασίλισσα  θα βγει στο Αιγαίο;

----------


## despo

> Έχουμε κανένα νέο για το πότε η Βασίλισσα  θα βγει στο Αιγαίο;


Τι νέα νάχουμε ; Στη δεξαμενή δεν θα πάει το καράβι ;

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο απο μακρια φαντάζει όπως τότε στα τελευταία στάδια της μετασκευής που όλα τα πλωριά μπαλκόνια ήταν μόνο με το primer

----------


## despo

> ήταν μόνο με το primer


Δηλαδή για εμάς που δεν ξέρουμε ;

----------


## Ilias 92

Στην καθομιλουμένη μίνιο.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στον Ν.Μ.Δ. Δεν το κυνηγάνε το θέμα και πολύ !!!!!!.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 14-3-2014.gif

----------


## george Xios

> Σήμερα το πρωί στον Ν.Μ.Δ. Δεν το κυνηγάνε το θέμα και πολύ !!!!!!.
> 
> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 14-3-2014.gif


Το πλοίο θέλει και εξωτερικό σουλούπωμα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Μυτιλήνη απ' τις 28 Απριλίου επανέρχεται στη γραμμή της ΙκαροΣαμίας, καθώς επίσης η εταιρεία ανακοίνωσε και τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του πλοίου!

----------


## despo

Προσωπικά βρίσκω λάθος να διατηρείται και το καλοκαίρι η ωρα αναχώρησης 5 το απόγευμα. Με το αλαλουμ που σίγουρα θα γίνεται στους δρόμους του Πειραιά εξ αιτίας των μονοδρομήσεων, προβλέπω οτι πολύς κόσμος θα χάνει το πλοίο, η θα φτάνει στο παρα ενα και θα έχει ηδη πάθει ενα ελαφρύ εγκεφαλικό :Single Eye:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0003.jpg

Σήμερα στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0017.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Σαν να έχει μια κλίση ή μου φαίνεται?

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Προσωπικά βρίσκω λάθος να διατηρείται και το καλοκαίρι η ωρα αναχώρησης 5 το απόγευμα. Με το αλαλουμ που σίγουρα θα γίνεται στους δρόμους του Πειραιά εξ αιτίας των μονοδρομήσεων, προβλέπω οτι πολύς κόσμος θα χάνει το πλοίο, η θα φτάνει στο παρα ενα και θα έχει ηδη πάθει ενα ελαφρύ εγκεφαλικό


Τώρα για την ώρα δεν ξέρω αν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα, πάντως το φετινό του πρόγραμμα φαίνεται αρκετά ωραίο, καθώς δεν υπάρχει η περσινή υπερβολή της Μυκόνου, ενώ για ένα μήνα περίπου (στην καρδιά του καλοκαιριού) μπαίνει και τέταρτη αναχώρηση με ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο, όπως έκανε το Ιεράπετρα όταν εξυπηρετούσε τη γραμμή.

----------


## despo

> Το Μυτιλήνη απ' τις 28 Απριλίου επανέρχεται στη γραμμή της ΙκαροΣαμίας, καθώς επίσης η εταιρεία ανακοίνωσε και τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του πλοίου!


Υπάρχει και νέα καθυστέρηση στο ξεκίνημα του πλοίου, το οποίο μετατέθηκε για τις 5 Μαίου. Βέβαια δεν φαίνεται ακόμα στον ορίζοντα τίποτα για τον δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Υπάρχει και νέα καθυστέρηση στο ξεκίνημα του πλοίου, το οποίο μετατέθηκε για τις 5 Μαίου. Βέβαια δεν φαίνεται ακόμα στον ορίζοντα τίποτα για τον δεξαμενισμό του.


εΛΠΊΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΤΟΎΝ αυτή την καθυστέρηση ώστε να το συντηρήσουν λίγο παραπάνω κι όχι απλά να το έχουν παρατημένο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> εΛΠΊΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΤΟΎΝ αυτή την καθυστέρηση ώστε να το συντηρήσουν λίγο παραπάνω κι όχι απλά να το έχουν παρατημένο


Aφού τους λείπουν τα φράγκα....

----------


## avvachrist

> Βέβαια δεν φαίνεται ακόμα στον ορίζοντα τίποτα για τον δεξαμενισμό του.


Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει δεξαμενισμός στο πρόγραμμα γιατί λόγω οφειλών της εταιρείας δεν δέχονται τις αιτήσεις τους (βλ. Aqua Spitit). Οπότε ας αρκεστούμε σε όποιες εργασίες γίνουν πάνω από την ίσαλο.

----------


## george Xios

Νέα παράταση έναρξης δρομολογίων για το πλοίο.. που από 5/5 πάει για 2/6(!)

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Νέα παράταση έναρξης δρομολογίων για το πλοίο.. που από 5/5 πάει για 2/6(!)


Κάτσε μην γίνει τίποτα με τον Θεόφιλο και επιστρατευτεί άρων άρων γιατί με τις ταχύτητες που πάει δεν το βλέπω καλά για πολύ

----------


## despo

Πάντως το σύστημα κρατήσεων γράφει απο Δευτέρα 5/5 το Μυτιλήνη να φεύγει. Δεν ξέρω αν θα το αλλάξουν αργότερα.

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Δύο φωτογραφίες ενός πλοίου που έχει προσφέρει τα μέγιστα στην ακτοπλοϊα από το 1992 που ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγιά του στο Αιγαίο. Εδώ στο Βαθύ της Σάμου τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ η "Αρχοντισσα του Αιγαιου" σ'εναν καταπλου στο   λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1996

_Mytilene Piraeus 1996.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Φρέσκο φρέσκο ήταν τότε. Από τα πιο "συνεπή" πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας με ελάχιστες βλάβες. 

mytilene@vathi.jpg
Εδώ στο Βαθύ στη Σάμο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 3 έως τις 7 Ιουνίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του!

Υ.Γ: Καταπληκτικές φωτό απ' όλους σας!

----------


## despo

> Το πλοίο απ' τις 3 έως τις 7 Ιουνίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του!
> 
> Υ.Γ: Καταπληκτικές φωτό απ' όλους σας!


Επιτέλους και ένα αισιόδοξο σημάδι μέσα στην όλη ... καταχνιά. Αρα το European θα συνεχίσει και μετα τις 2 Ιουνίου, που εμφανίζεται αυτή τη στιγμή στο σύστημα κρατήσεων μετα τις αλλαγές που έγιναν.
Πράγματι οι φωτογραφίες ειναι υπέροχες !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθες το πρωί, 7 Ιουνίου, ανέβηκε στην μεγάλη του Περάματος. Από όσα είδα -και μπόρεσα να φωτογραφήσω- πάνω από το καραβάκι Πειραιά - Σαλαμίνας, τα ύφαλα του πλοίου .....χρειαζόντουσαν επειγόντως καθαρισμό.

----------


## despo

Μετα απο ακινησία 6,5 μηνών, επανέρχεται (πρώτα ο Θεός) το πλοίο στη γραμμή του απο τη Δευτέρα 16 Ιουνίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

mytilene  a.jpg Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανανεβεί αλλά την ψάρεψα στο face book.Ήταν όμως επίσημη φωτό της εταιρείας. Μιά χαρα δεν ήταν στα άσπρα:

----------


## nim

η ημερομηνια εναρξης αλλαξε παλι εγινε 23/6 αυτη τη φορα  :Sour:

----------


## SteliosK

> mytilene  a.jpg Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανανεβεί αλλά την ψάρεψα στο face book.Ήταν όμως επίσημη φωτό της εταιρείας. Μιά χαρα δεν ήταν στα άσπρα:


Πολύ όμορφη..όπως και όλα τα πλοία της εταιρείας όταν ήταν άσπρα.

----------


## thanos75

> mytilene  a.jpg Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανανεβεί αλλά την ψάρεψα στο face book.Ήταν όμως επίσημη φωτό της εταιρείας. Μιά χαρα δεν ήταν στα άσπρα:


Και βέβαια ναι!!! Σχεδόν στα περισσότερα σκαριά νομίζω πως το λευκό δίνει μια άλλη αρχοντιά.  Δεν είναι εξάλλου τυχαίος και το τίτλος του τραγουδιού του νέου κύματος "Ασπρα καράβια τα όνειρά μας"

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> .  Δεν είναι εξάλλου τυχαίος και το τίτλος του τραγουδιού του νέου κύματος "Ασπρα καράβια τα όνειρά μας"


Οι εφοπ΄-ληστές όμως φαίνεται ότι τα βλέπουν μπλέ στα όνειρα τους

----------


## despo

Σήμερα στις 1.30 το μεσημέρι που περνούσα απο το λιμάνι, το είδα να παίρνει (επιτέλους) τη γνωστή θέση του προκειμένου να ξεκινήσει απο τη Δευτέρα τα δρομολόγια. Οποιος τύχει και κάνει ταξείδι μαζι του ας μας δώσει και μια 'ανταπόκριση' αν έχει γίνει καμμιά δουλειά στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου. Μακράν το πιό απροβλημάτιστο πλοίο της εταιρείας χωρις μηχανικά προβλήματα, αλλά και δημοφιλές στο επιβατικό κοινό.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μετά από αρκετό καιρό ακινησίας, το πλοίο ξανά παίρνει ζωή.
Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο. 

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 28-6-2014.gif

Κουκλί έγινε  :Single Eye:

----------


## Giannis_lymp

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά φαίνεται να επιστρέφει το πλοίο αυτή την ώρα με πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες.

10503374_1490331001203557_1896142925_o.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά επιστρέφει το πλοίο «Μυτιλήνη» λόγω μηχανικής  βλάβης. Το πλοίο, με 275 επιβάτες, δεν έχει ζητήσει συνδρομή για  ρυμούλκηση και αναμένεται να φτάσει στον Πειραιά περίπου στις 8:30.
Το πλοίο είχε ξεκινήσει λίγο πριν από τις 7 το απόγευμα με προορισμό την  Ικαρία. Ενώ έπλεε ανατολικά της Αίγινας, ο καπετάνιος ανέφερε βλάβη  στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή.
Εκτός από τους 275 επιβάτες στο πλοίο βρίσκονται 38 φορτηγά, 39 ΙΧ, 14 δίκυκλα και 76 άτομα πλήρωμα.
Στο πλοίο αναμένεται να απαγορευτεί ο απόπλους μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης.

Το ματιάσαμε το πλοίο.

----------


## despo

> Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά επιστρέφει το πλοίο «Μυτιλήνη» λόγω μηχανικής  βλάβης. Το πλοίο, με 275 επιβάτες, δεν έχει ζητήσει συνδρομή για  ρυμούλκηση και αναμένεται να φτάσει στον Πειραιά περίπου στις 8:30.
> Το πλοίο είχε ξεκινήσει λίγο πριν από τις 7 το απόγευμα με προορισμό την  Ικαρία. Ενώ έπλεε ανατολικά της Αίγινας, ο καπετάνιος ανέφερε βλάβη  στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή.
> Εκτός από τους 275 επιβάτες στο πλοίο βρίσκονται 38 φορτηγά, 39 ΙΧ, 14 δίκυκλα και 76 άτομα πλήρωμα.
> Στο πλοίο αναμένεται να απαγορευτεί ο απόπλους μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης.
> 
> Το ματιάσαμε το πλοίο.


Πραγματικά το ματιάσαμε. Τελικά κακός οιωνός οι πολύμηνες ακινησίες των πλοίων.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Πραγματικά το ματιάσαμε. Τελικά κακός οιωνός οι πολύμηνες ακινησίες των πλοίων.


Για να ξεκινήσει ένα πλοίο μετά από πολύμηνη ακινησία χρειάζονται και οι κατάλληλες προετοιμασίες και ενέργειες..Κάποιος έχει την ευθύνη γι αυτό ..Οι προχειροδουλειές αυτά τα αποτελέσματα έχουν

----------


## emmanouil

Ελεος πια!!!

----------


## superfast v

> Μακράν το πιό απροβλημάτιστο πλοίο της εταιρείας χωρις μηχανικά προβλήματα.





> Πραγματικά το ματιάσαμε.


Never say never

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aφού κατάφεραν να πάθει ζημιά κ αυτό το βαπόρι που ήταν χωρίς προβλήματα,τότε...μπράβο τους :Uncomfortableness:  :Distrust:  :Apologetic: .

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Aφού κατάφεραν να πάθει ζημιά κ αυτό το βαπόρι που ήταν χωρίς προβλήματα,τότε...μπράβο τους.


Ηταν όντως μηχανική βλάβη ή μήπως ήταν τίποτα άλλο και δεν τους συμφερνε να γίνει το δρομολόγιο ??..Εντάξει δεν ήμαστε και χαζοί

----------


## despo

> Never say never


Ενταξει φίλε μου, αυτά συμβαινουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες...

----------


## superfast v

και η νελ ειναι μια απο αυτες?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Μυτιλήνη φρεσκοβαμμένο στη γνώριμη επιτέλους θέση του!

DSCN2965.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ όταν στις 09-06-2014 έκανε το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 223 09-06-2014.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ  η ""Αρχοντισσα του Αιγαιου"    σε μια απο τις επισκεψεις  της  στο λιμανι της Τηνου  ποζαρει στον φακο του Τηνιου καραβολατρη Λεανδρου

_LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H μοναδικη αυτη φωτο του τηνιου καραβολατρη Λεανδρου ειναι πριν το 2000 να σημειωσουμε

----------


## nerohitis

primi.jpg
Στα τελευταία του για χίο μυτιλήνη

----------


## anant

MYTELENE.jpg
26/07/14 ¶γιος Δημήτριος Σαμος.

----------


## Takerman

Κανένας  Χιώτης ή ξενύχτης Μυτιληνιός ανταποκριτής να φωτογραφίσει το βαπόρι στην επιστροφή του στα "πάτρια εδάφη"  ???

----------


## KABODETHS

Πέρασε κανονικά από Χίο, 0130 με υποδειγματική μανούβρα (αναμενόμενο λόγω Αρβανίτη) έδεσε γρήγορα, το δημοφιλέστερο ίσως πλοίο σε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, ο <<Ιμπαγάσα>> του Αιγαίου..
Αλλά όποιος ήταν στην παραλία δεν μπορούσε να αναπνεύσει από την κάπνα...

----------


## Takerman

Κατά τύχη το διάβασα σήμερα και το μεταφέρω.


Σε μια καταγγελία που είναι αλήθεια δεν έχουμε συναντήσει πολλές φορές  προχώρησε η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Θαλαμηπόλων-Αρχιθαλαμηπόλων Εμπορικού  Ναυτικού για τον καπετάνιο του "Μυτιλήνη" ο οποίος σύμφωνα με την  καταγγελία απέλυσε ναυτικό, επειδή εκείνος παραπονέθηκε για τις  παράλογες απαιτήσεις του.
Σύμφωνα με την καταγγελία:
"Τη στιγμή που εκατοντάδες συνάδελφοί μας όσοι έχουμε απομείνει μετά το  πετσοκόψιμο των οργανικών συνθέσεων εργαζόμαστε νυχθημερόν και τις  περισσότερες φορές και πέραν των 14 και 16 ωρών ημερησίως προκειμένου να  βγει η δουλειά και να εξυπηρετηθούν τα δρομολόγια και οι επιβάτες, δεν  μας έφτανα οι σοβαρότατες παραβιάσεις των όρων και ωρών απασχόλησης και η  πάγια πλέον τακτική ορισμένων εταιρειών να καταβάλλουν έναντι των  αποδοχών μας και να οφείλονται δεδουλευμένοι μισθοί 5 και 6 μηνών, αλλά  έρχονται τώρα και κτυπήματα και από τους ίδιους τους συναδέλφους μας και  συγκεκριμένα:
ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΛΟΥΜΕ

τον πλοίαρχο του πλοίου Μυτιλήνη Γεώργιο Αρβανίτη, ο οποίος στο πρωινό  δρομολόγιο της 18ης Αυγούστου 2014, Λήμνο-Θεσσαλονίκη-Μυτιλήνη και ενώ  γνώριζε πολύ καλά ότι οι συνάδελφοί μας είχαν ξεπεράσει τα όρια της  αντοχής τους και τις ώρες απασχόλησης και ότι το σαλόνι του πλοίου ήταν  πλήρες επιβατών που απαιτούσαν άμεση εξυπηρέτηση, παράγγελνε έναν έναν  τους καφέδες του ιδίου και των επισκεπτών του στην Γέφυρα με αποτέλεσμα ο  συνάδελφός μας να ανεβοκατεβαίνει πάνω κάτω ασθμαίνων και ωσάν  κυνηγημένος προκειμένου να ικανοποιήσει τις επιθυμίες και εντολές του  καπετάνιου του.
Και επειδή ο ατυχής συνάδελφος μας μετά το τέταρτο συνεχές  ανεβοκατέβασμα εξέφρασε το σχετικό παράπονο και εύλογο όσο και  ανθρώπινο, ο κος Πλοίαρχος δίκην "δικτάτορα" απαίτησε και διέταξε την  άμεση απόλυσή του και μάλιστα με τον "εκβιασμό" ή αυτός ή εγώ.
Και δυστυχώς δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά και ο πρώτος συνάδελφος που  αποκεφαλίστηκε με αυτόν τον τρόπο.Είναι ο τρίτος στη σειρά συνάδελφος  που απολύεται για παρόμοιο λόγο από τον συγκεκριμένο πλοίαρχο.
Συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν κύριε πλοίαρχε. Με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές και ενέργειες μας γυρίζετε στην εποχή της γαλέρας και του μαστιγίου.
Να είστε όμως σίγουρος ότι τέτοιες εποχές έχουν  παρέλθει ανεπιστρεπτί  και δεν θα σας επιτρέψουμε να επαναλάβετε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές. Μπορεί  να είστε καπετάνιος αλλά πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι και το πλήρωμα είναι  και αυτοί ναυτικοί που εργάζονται όμως στα περιχαρακωμένα πλαίσια του  νόμου και των ΣΣΕ και δεν είναι βέβαια δουλοπάροικοι.
Την  επόμενη φορά δεν θα περιοριστούμε σε δημόσια καταγγελία αλλά θα  ασκήσουμε εναντίον σας αλλά και εναντίον  κάθε τυχόν μιμητή σας, κάθε  νόμιμο δικαίωμα που μ ας παρέχει ο νόμος. 		

Πηγή

----------


## Enalia

Ντροπής πράγματα να λέγονται τέτοιες ασχημοσύνες για ένα Καπετάνιο που έχει φάει τη θάλασσα με το κουτάλι, που έχει βραβευτεί τόσες φορές από διάφορους φορείς, που φροντίζει για τα πληρώματά του κι είναι αγαπητός. Και ναι, μπορεί να είναι σπάνια μια τέτοιου είδους καταγγελία από την ένωση θαλ/λων μα άλλο τόσο,  και ακόμα περισσότερο, σπάνια είναι να ακουστούν αρνητικές κουβέντες και κατηγορίες για τον καπτά-Γιώργο τον Αρβανίτη. Τουναντίον μάλιστα.
Δεν αμφισβητεί κανείς τον κόπο και τον κάματο των ναυτικών αλλά γνώμη μου είναι πως δεν τιμά και πολύ τον αδικαιολόγητο θαλαμηπόλο το ότι προχώρησε σε μια τέτοιου είδους καταγγελία. Τί πάει να πει ότι πήγε τέσσερις φορές καφέδες στον Πλοίαρχο και στους καλεσμένους του? Δεκατέσσερις να πήγαινε. Αν πήγαινε δηλ. μόνο δυο φορές στον Πλοίαρχο κι άλλες δυο φορές στον Α' Μηχανικό θα το έκανε ντόρο τότε? Μα μέρος της δουλειάς του δεν ειναι κι αυτό δηλαδή, να πηγαίνει καφέδες?  

Η παρακάτω είναι η απάντηση της ΠΕΠΕΝ στην ΠΕΑΘΕΝ:

ΠΕΠΕΝ

Προς : Π.Ν.Ο.
Κοινοποίηση  : ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΑ Π.Ν.Ο.

ΘΕΜΑ : «ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΠΕΑΘΕΝ ΤΗΣ 20/8/2014»
Με αφορμή την καταγγελία της ΠΕΑΘΕΝ  της 20ης Αυγούστου έχουμε τα πιο κάτω σχόλια.
Προφανώς , η διοίκηση  της ΠΕΑΘΕΝ  οδηγήθηκε στην καταγγελία αυτή, γιατί οι πληροφορίες που είχε απέχουν από τα πραγματικά γεγονότα. Αρχικά αναφέρεται σε ένα Πλοίαρχο έμπειρο της ακτοπλοΐας με άτοπους χαρακτηρισμούς. Χωρίς να προχωρήσουμε σε λεπτομέρειες, ο συγκεκριμένος Πλοίαρχος φέρεται άψογα σε όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματός του, πάντα με γνώμονα την ασφάλεια πλοίου και επιβαινόντων, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις ώρες εργασίας και αναπαύσεως του πληρώματος. Ποτέ στο παρελθόν δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί σοβαρό περιστατικό επί της Πλοιαρχίας του, απεναντίας, τα πληρώματά του έχουν εντελώς αντίθετη άποψη από την περιγραφόμενη.

Κλείνοντας θέλουμε να τονίσουμε πως όλοι μέσα στο πλοίο πρέπει να εκτελούν τα καθήκοντά τους, χωρίς να διαταράσσεται η ασφαλής λειτουργία του πλοίου. Όλο το πλήρωμα και ο Πλοίαρχος έχουν συγκεκριμένες αρμοδιότητες και υποχρεώσεις που πρέπει να ακολουθούν. Όλο το πλήρωμα είναι απαραίτητο για την ομαλή και ασφαλή λειτουργία του πλοίου και δεν περισσεύει κανείς. Όπως ο Πλοίαρχος έχει την συνολική ευθύνη πλοίου, πληρώματος, επιβαινόντων, ταξιδέματος του πλοίου, έτσι όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματος πρέπει να ακολουθούν τις δικές τους υποχρεώσεις. ¶λλωστε, η καλή συνεργασία των Πλοιάρχων με τους Θαλαμηπόλους δεν πρόκειται να ταραχθεί από ένα ασήμαντο περιστατικό και τελικά καταλήγουμε πως πολύς ντόρος έγινε για ένα καφέ.

Σε εποχές που κάποιοι έχουν βάλει σκοπό τους να μας απομακρύνουν από τα πλοία , εμείς πρέπει να σταθούμε στο ύψος των περιστάσεων και όχι να προσπαθούμε άλλα πράγματα, που στο τέλος ικανοποιούν μόνο κάποιους τρίτους.                               


Για την Π.Ε.Π.Ε.Ν.

Ο Πρόεδρος
Γεώργιος Βλάχος

----------


## Ilias 92

Τελικά ο άνθρωπος απολύθηκε?
Η ανακοίνωση της ΠΕΠΕΝ δεν λέει κατι ουσιαστικό απλά υπερασπίζεται ενα συνάδελφο με βάση την μέχρι τώρα συμπεριφορά του.

----------


## Giovanaut

Πάμε να δούμε μια όμορφη δεξιά στροφή του καπτα Γιώργη στην Καβάλα πριν λίγες μέρες, για του οποίου το φιλότιμο και τον επαγγελματισμό τα πληρώματα και όσοι τον ξέρουν μόνο τα καλύτερα λόγια έχουν να πούνε!!!

DSC_0355.jpg DSC_0358.jpg DSC_0364.jpg DSC_0377.jpg DSC_0382.jpg

----------


## papakostas

Ο καφετζής πάντως δεν είπε τα καλύτερα λόγια.

----------


## Enalia

> Τελικά ο άνθρωπος απολύθηκε?


Εξ όσων γνωρίζω, δεν απολύθηκε καθώς μετατέθηκε σε άλλο πλοίο της εταιρείας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μυτιλήνη που για 10-15 μέρες ήταν δεμένο στην Καβάλα κατεβαίνει όπως λέει το AIS του για Πειραιά. Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά του Άι Στράτη με 16knots. Για επισκευή άραγε έρχεται??????? Το πρωί θα δούμε που θα πάει.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 224 12-06-2014.jpg
ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ φωτογραφημένο στη δίαυλο .......12-06-2014 όταν είχε πέσει από τη μεγάλη του Περάματος και πήγαινε στο μόλο της Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σε μία από τις τελευταίες εμφανίσεις της στη Θεσσαλονίκη..
DSC05457 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - ανέβηκε φόρουμ Ναυτιλία.γρ.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα στον συννεφιασμένο Πειραιά.

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 27-9-2014.gif

27-9-2014

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο από σήμερα το απόγευμα (17:00) αναλαμβάνει καθήκοντα στη γραμμή της ΙκαροΣαμίας!

----------


## SteliosK

Λιγά λεπτά από την έναρξη του σημερινού δρομολογίου της

sk_0886.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μικρές αλλαγές πρόκειται να ισχύσουν στα δρομολόγια του πλοίου απ' την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα, ενώ επίσης οι προσεγγίσεις στους Φούρνους μειώνονται σε 2 φορές εβδομαδιαίως. 
Πιο αναλυτικά:

Δευτέρα: Πειραιάς - Εύδηλος - Άγ. Κήρυκος - Φούρνοι - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ

Τετάρτη: Πειραιάς - Εύδηλος - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ

Παρασκευή: Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Εύδηλος - Άγ. Κήρυκος - Φούρνοι - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ

----------


## Nautilia News

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
Mytilene.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πρωινός κατάπλους της αρχόντισσας στον Πειραιά.


ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 24-11-2014 01.gif 

24-11-2014

----------


## superfast vi

http://www.parapolitika.gr/parapolit...B7%CE%BD%CE%B7

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελειωμό δεν έχουν οι
περιπέτειες με το πλοίο *''Μυτιλήνη"* που βρίσκεται εδώ και λίγες ημέρες καθηλωμένο στο νέο *Λιμάνι Καρλοβάσου*, λόγω βλάβης στις κύριες μηχανές του.
Πριν από λίγες ώρες ο πλοίαρχος και το προσωπικό του πλοίου ζήτησαν την συνδρομή και τη βοήθεια του λιμενικού και των αρχών αφού κινδυνεύει να παρασυρθεί από τους δυνατούς ανέμους έντασης *11 μποφώρ* και να μείνει ακυβέρνητο!
Δυστυχώς η άγκυρα του πλοίου αλλά και οι κάβοι δεν είναι ικανά να κρατήσουν το καράβι ασφαλές στο λιμάνι και ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να παρασυρθεί και να το πετάξει στη στεριά!

Παρόλες τις προσπάθειες του προσωπικού να δέσουν με ασφάλεια το πλοίο, οι κάβοι σπάνε συνεχώς!
Άμεσα στο σημείο έσπευσαν το *Λιμενικό* με επικεφαλής τον *Λιμενάρχη κ. Νίκο Κωνσταντέλη*, η*Πυροσβεστική* υπηρεσία, ενώ από τους πρώτους που πήγαν για βοήθεια ήταν ο *Αντιδημαρχος Σάμου κ. Καλατζής* με τον* κοινοτικό σύμβουλο κ. Μανώλη Νικολού*.
Στο σημείο πήγαν μετά από λίγο και ο*Αντιπεριφερειάρχης Σάμου κ. Νίκος Κατρακάζος*και ο* Πρόεδρος του Λιμενικού ταμείου κ. Ελισσαίος Μαυρατζώτης* προκειμένου να κάνουν επιτόπου αυτοψία και να δουν ποια είναι η κατάσταση.
Παρόλο που έγιναν προσπάθειες και από άλλα μέσα, δυστυχώς ο κίνδυνος παραμένει και αυτή τη ώρα είναι σε αναμονή ενός μεγάλου γερανοφόρου οχήματος προκειμένου να γίνει προσπάθεια να δεθεί με συρματόσχοινα το καράβι.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## despo

Αυριο κλείνει 1 βδομάδα που ειναι δεμενο στο Καρλόβασι. Απορώ γιατί δεν το πηγαιναν τουλάχιστον στο Βαθύ, οπου εκει τουλαχιστον καπως κοβει απο τους αερηδες. Για βλάβη στην ηλεκτρομηχανή ειχαν πει στην αρχή.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ  αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2001 

_Mytilene Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## express adonis

κανα νεο απο το πλοιο παιδια κανεις??θα το ξαναπερασει το ικαριο η θα μεινει εκει κ θα παει πιο διπλα.....

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σε τραγική κατάσταση οι ναυτικοί του εγ/ογ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ*

----------


## Joyrider

Ναι...ίδρωσε η εταιρεία τώρα...

----------


## giorgos....

*Διαμαρτυρία των ναυτικών του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στον καταπέλτη του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ*

----------


## tolaras

Κατι πηρε το ματι μου σε μια εφημεριδα -νομιζω ηταν το ΕΜΠΡΟΣ- για πιθανη δρομολογηση του πλοιου για τη μεταφορα προσφυγων απο τη Μυτιληνη στον Πειραια, λογω της ανεπαρκειας των υπολοιπων πλοιων της γραμμης, καθως ειναι περιοδος μεγαλου φορτου...

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω, αν αληθευει η ειδηση αυτη και αν ναι, ποτε προκειται να ξεκινησει δρομολογια το πλοιο???

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

αφου το πλοιο εχει μεγαλη ζημια σε μια ηλεκτρομηχανη γι αυτο σταματησε κι ολας δρομολογια.

----------


## tolaras

Ναι φιλε μου, δικιο εχεις, απλως ηθελα να ρωτησω αν αληθευει... Κι εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση η δημοσίευση αυτή στην εφημερίδα ΕΜΠΡΟΣ, γι' αυτό και το μυράστηκα μαζί σας. ¶ρα, δύο είναι τα τινά:

1) Η η πρόταση όντως υπάρχει, με προυπόθεση να φτιαχτεί η βλάβη (με τι λεφτά δεν ξέρουμε)... ή

2) Η διοίκηση της ΝΕΛ, κάνει ψεύτικες προτάσεις, για να δείξει ότι κάτι κάνει...

Τώρα, αν συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο, αυτό μόνο ο Θεός και η ψυχή τους το ξέρουν...

----------


## Aquaman

Σε μια αναχώρηση για ΙκαροΣαμία

----------


## tolaras

Τελικα τι εγινε με το πλοιο; Δρομολογηθηκε η απομακρυνση του απο τη Σαμο;

----------


## SteliosK

> Τελικα τι εγινε με το πλοιο; Δρομολογηθηκε η απομακρυνση του απο τη Σαμο;


Σε πλειστηριασμό το βαπόρι όπως διαβάζουμε σήμερα *εδώ*

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Σε πλειστηριασμό το βαπόρι όπως διαβάζουμε σήμερα *εδώ*


Έχουμε κάποιο νέο για το τί έγινε τελικά?

----------


## tolaras

Μπηκα εχθες στο google maps γιατι με ετρωγε η περιεργια και μεγεθυνα πανω απο το Βαθυ Σαμου...
Το πλοιο βρισκεται εκει που ηταν απο την πρωτη στιγμη της επισχεσης εργασιας...
Τελικα δεν ειχαν αποτελεσμα οι προσπαυειες για τον πλειστηριασμο του... :Courage: 
Λογικα, θα συνεχισουν τις προσπαθειες να απομακρυνθει το βαπορι απο τον λιμενα του Βαθυ...

Εκτος κι αν λεμε τωρα, ανακαμψει η ΝΕΛ - χλωμο -...
 :Wink New: 
Ιδωμεν...

----------


## despo

Λάθος πληροφορίες πήρες. Αν έψαχνες εδώ θα έβρισκες και έχει γραφτεί κατ' επανάληψη οτι το πλοίο βρίσκεται ηδη ακινητοποιημένο στο Καρλόβασι και οχι στο Βαθύ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μπηκα εχθες στο google maps γιατι με ετρωγε η περιεργια και μεγεθυνα πανω απο το Βαθυ Σαμου...
> Το πλοιο βρισκεται εκει που ηταν απο την πρωτη στιγμη της επισχεσης εργασιας...
> Τελικα δεν ειχαν αποτελεσμα οι προσπαυειες για τον πλειστηριασμο του...
> Λογικα, θα συνεχισουν τις προσπαθειες να απομακρυνθει το βαπορι απο τον λιμενα του Βαθυ...
> 
> Εκτος κι αν λεμε τωρα, ανακαμψει η ΝΕΛ - χλωμο -...
> 
> Ιδωμεν...


Κατ΄αρχήν δεν είναι στον λιμένα του ΒΑΘΕΟΣ αλλά στο Καρλόβασι.
Ο πλειστηριασμός κ να ευοδωθεί μην περιμένεις να το πάρουν αμέσως.
Όσο γιά την ΝΕΛ,ευσεβείς πόθοι φίλε μου!

----------


## tolaras

Για να το λες... Κατι θα ξερεις...
Παντως ημουν σχεδον σιγουρος οτι κοιταζα στο Βαθυ...
Τελος παντων...

----------


## noulos

> Για να το λες... Κατι θα ξερεις...
> Παντως ημουν σχεδον σιγουρος οτι κοιταζα στο Βαθυ...
> Τελος παντων...


Το google maps δεν δείχνει εικόνες σε πραγματικό χρόνο. Οι λήψεις μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και χρόνια πριν.
Μάλλον έτυχε όταν ο δορυφόρος φωτογράφιζε το Βαθύ να βρίσκεται εκεί (ίσως να ήταν και άλλο πλοίο).

----------


## kostas-93

στο καρλοβασι ειναι παιδια και δεν το βλεπω να φευγει σύντομα. μάλλον θα ειναι το επόμενο μετα το σημερινό ( Παναγια Τηνου )

----------


## george Xios

To Ρ/Κ SPARTAN βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Καρλοβάσου, μέσα στα επόμενα 24ωρα θα ξεκίνησει η ρυμουλκηση του πλοιου, καθώς η ΝΕΛ για να γλιτώσει την δημοπρασια-πλειστηριασμό που θα γινόταν από το λιμενίκό Ταμείο Καρλοβάσου, που θα είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να χάσει το πλοίο, με δικά της έξοδα θα μετακίνησει το πλοίο..

----------


## kostas-93

> To Ρ/Κ SPARTAN βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Καρλοβάσου, μέσα στα επόμενα 24ωρα θα ξεκίνησει η ρυμουλκηση του πλοιου, καθώς η ΝΕΛ για να γλιτώσει την δημοπρασια-πλειστηριασμό που θα γινόταν από το λιμενίκό Ταμείο Καρλοβάσου, που θα είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να χάσει το πλοίο, με δικά της έξοδα θα μετακίνησει το πλοίο..


πληροφοριες λενε οτι στις 16,00 αναμένετε και δευτερο ρυμουλκό και αμεσα θα φυγει το πλοιο απο το λιμανι μας.
σημερα στις 10,00 ηταν ο πλειστηριασμός απο το λιμενικο ταμειο Σαμου και η εταιρια για να τον σταματήσει δεσμεύτηκε οτι θα το παρει αμεσα με δικα της εξοδα ( παντα μεσα απο πληροφοριες)
http://www.era-aegean.gr/?p=13303

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Bλέπω το πάει από Κάβο Ντόρο κ όχι από Τσικνιά.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

To ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ όσο ήταν στην ενεργό δράση σε μία αναχώρησή του από Θεσσαλονίκη...
1557175_768678336525214_1755276287910633314_o2.jpg

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Και ποιος θα χει άραγε τη χαρά και την τιμή να το φορτωθ...σόρι να το φιλοξενίσει μέχρι να ανατραπ...εε σόρι πάλι, μέχρι να λυθούν τα θέματά του; Λαύριο, ΝΜΔ παρέα με τα ομόσταυλα, Σαλαμίνα, ντάνα Ελευσίνας; (για ΚΛΠ δε θέλω ούτε να το σκέφτομαι...). Και κάτι βασικό (αν επιτρέπεται) ξέρουμε ποιος έχει λόγο πάνω του, η εταιρεία του ή κάποιος (τυχών) πιστωτής-κατασχέτης; Κρίμα (άλλη μια φορά) για (άλλο) ένα ιστορικό πλοίο μιας εξίσου ιστορικής εταιρίας.... :Frown New: 

update: Ακυρο το Λαύριο, προορισμός PIRAEUS για το ρυμουλκό...

----------


## dionisos

Απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ το πλοιο παρελαβαν το ρ/κ ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ και το ρ/κ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Χ και κατευθυνονται προς τον διαυλο. Οσοι πιστοι στα περιξ ετοιμοι με τις Μηχανες για την Φωτογραφηση.

----------


## manolisfissas

Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την ώρα που περνάει τον δίαυλο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ το πλοιο παρελαβαν το ρ/κ ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ και το ρ/κ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Χ και κατευθυνονται προς τον διαυλο.


Και σύμφωνα με τις πορείες των δύο ρυμουλκών, το _ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ_ πρέπει πλέον να είναι δεμένο στην ντάνα της ημιβυθισμένης δεξαμενής στην θέση Βλύχα της Ελευσίνας, δίπλα στο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Μανώλη, μπράβο για τις φωτό. Προφανώς ο πιο αναμενόμενος προορισμός ήταν η ντάνα...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω με το "προφανώς". Για εμένα ο πιό αναμενόμενος (λογικός) προορισμός ήταν τα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, όπου βρίσκονται παροπλισμένα (εδώ και χρόνια) πολλά άλλα πλοία της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν θα συμφωνήσω με το "προφανώς". Για εμένα ο πιό αναμενόμενος (λογικός) προορισμός ήταν τα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, όπου βρίσκονται παροπλισμένα (εδώ και χρόνια) πολλά άλλα πλοία της ΝΕΛ.


Προσωπικά υπέθετα Αμπελάκια ή ΝΜΔ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ΒΙΚΤΩΡ στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας δεν θα μπορούσε να πήγαινε ούτως ή άλλως, από την στιγμή που ο μώλος ανήκει στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη (δεν είναι τόπος - περιοχή παροπλισμού). Άλλο τα ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και EUROPEAN EXPRESS που ξεμείνανε εκεί λόγω των γνωστών προβλημάτων (αλλά είχαν πάει για επισκευές ενώ ήταν ενεργά) και άλλο να οδηγηθεί εκεί ένα πλοίο για παροπλισμό και μόνο (δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΒΙΚΤΩΡ στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας δεν θα μπορούσε να πήγαινε ούτως ή άλλως, από την στιγμή που ο μώλος ανήκει στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη (δεν είναι τόπος - περιοχή παροπλισμού). Άλλο τα ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και EUROPEAN EXPRESS που ξεμείνανε εκεί λόγω των γνωστών προβλημάτων (αλλά είχαν πάει για επισκευές ενώ ήταν ενεργά) και άλλο να οδηγηθεί εκεί ένα πλοίο για παροπλισμό και μόνο (δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο).


 EV κ στα Αμπελάκια εκεί που υποθέταμε ότι θα πήγαινε,είναι διάφοροι ντόκοι που ανήκουν στα καρνάγια οι οποίοι διατίθενται κ γιά παροπλισμούς.Το έβαλα πρώτο σαν υπόθεση διότι είναι ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο.
Προφανώς κανείς δεν το ήθελε σε λιμενική περιοχή γιά το φόβο βύθισής του.Τόσο καιρό κοπανιόταν στο Καρλόβασι κ πολύ φοβάμαι μήπως εκεί που το πήγαν,έχει την τύχη του Π.ΤΗΝΟΥ.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Όταν πρόκειται για πλοίο χωρις σχεδόν καμία πιθανότητα να ξαναταξιδέψει  (και που η εταιρεία του αφενός είναι πλέον ανενεργή και αφετέρου ίσως  πια να μην έχει τον πρώτο λόγο σε αυτό) τότε με βάση τη λογική πάμε στην  πιο φτηνή λύση. Μέχρι να δούμε αν θα ξεμπλέξει η ΝΕΛ ή αν τυχόν  κατασχέτες ή πιστωτές το πουλήσουν για περαιτέρω εκμετάλλευση (και όχι για "σίδερο"), δε νομίζω  να χουν κάποιο λόγο να το πάνε σε ΝΕΖ ή γενικότερα ναυπηγείο όπου  σίγουρα θα πιανε χώρο και θα "έγραφε" περισσότερη ζημιά. Και όπως  εύστοχα είπε και ο Β.Χ., τα προηγούμενα οδηγήθηκαν εκεί από την ίδια  εταιρεία και "ξέμειναν".

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> Και όπως  εύστοχα *είπε και ο Β.Χ*., τα προηγούμενα οδηγήθηκαν εκεί από την ίδια  εταιρεία και "ξέμειναν".


Sorry, o Espresso Venezia ήθελα να πω......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο στην νέα του θέση στην Ελευσίνα (άραγε για πόσα χρόνια θα το βλέπουμε εκεί.......), δίπλα στο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ στην ημιβυθισμένη δεξαμενή.

IMG_0018.jpg__IMG_0026.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 04/07/2016_

----------


## tolaras

Ένα από τα νύχια στην μπουκαπόρτα/καταπέλτη του πλοίου, έχει πέσει και μου δίνει την εντύπωση, ότι το πλοίο μας κάνει την χειρονομία με το μεσαίο δάχτυλο...

Είναι σαν να μας λέει: <<Τι κοιτάτε ρε; Δεν τελειώσαμε ακόμα!>>... :Tiger: 

Συγχωρέστε με αν είναι άσχετο με το θέμα, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να μην το γράψω... :Shame: 

Έτσι για να χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι... :Fat:

----------


## leo85

Μέτα από τόσες δόξες  :Moody:  ιδικά αυτό το καράβι να καταντήσει στην ντάνα κρίμα.

----------


## tolaras

Πραγματικά κρίμα... :Apologetic:

----------


## Cape P

ψαχνουν μωλο να το πνε μηπως και μπορεσουν να του κανουν καμια δουλεια αλλα δεν εχουν βγαλει ακρη ακομη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ψαχνουν μωλο να το πνε μηπως και μπορεσουν να του κανουν καμια δουλεια αλλα δεν εχουν βγαλει ακρη ακομη.


Mακάρι το άλλοτε βασιλοβάπορο αλλά αντικειμενικά δεν έχει μέλλον.

----------


## tolaras

Λογικά, με τόσο ανταγωνισμό, δεν θα βρει θέση πουθενά, ακόμα κι αν το φτιάξουν όπως λένε... Με τόσα μεγάλα βαπόρια (BS 1, BS Patmos/Delos, Αριάδνη κα), δεν το βλέπω να βρίσκει πουθενά γραμμή. Παρότι η ΝΕΛ, είναι σαφώς πιο "φθηνή" από την Blue Star και την Hellenic Seaways (όταν κυρήχθηκε έκπτωτη από τα δρομολόγια Β. Αιγαίου, οι αρμόδιοι, έδωσαν τις γραμμές, σε σαφώς καλύτερα βαπόρια, αλλά με τις τριπλάσιες τιμές από αυτές της πρώτης), είναι και το θέμα της μη εμποιστοσύνης προς το πρόσωπο της άλλωτε κραταιάς εταιρίας, που όργωνε κυριολεκτικά το Αιγαίο :Pirate: ... ¶ρα, δεν βλέπω κάποια άλλη επιλογή, από το να στείλει η εταιρίατα τα πλοία της έξω, προσωρινά :Upset:

----------


## express adonis

τιτλοι τελους δυο ενδοξων πλοιων...πηνελοπη κ μυτιληνη τα περιμενει η αλιαγα...

----------


## tolaras

Για το συγκεκρημενο δεν ειναι σιγουρο. Οσο για το Πηνελοπη, μαλλον εκει θα καταληξει αργα η γρηγορα￼ :Tongue:

----------


## BOBKING

Στα νιάτα του το Μυτιλήνη ως Vega 
photo.jpg


http://teikisen.cocolog-nifty.com

----------


## tolaras

Κανένα νέο από το πλοίο??? :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## antonis01

το marinetraffic το δειχνει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ισχύει ή είναι λάθος;;

----------


## hayabusa

μαζί με Express Skiathos & Louis Aura που επισης δείχνει στον Πειραιά λίγο δύσκολο να είναι αληθινό :P

----------


## antonis01

> μαζί με Express Skiathos & Louis Aura που επισης δείχνει στον Πειραιά λίγο δύσκολο να είναι αληθινό :P


σωστά αλλα μου κίνησε την περιέργια η θέση στην οποία το δείχνει που ήταν η θέση των π΄λοίων της νελ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.jpg 21-8-08
Το αγαπημένο μας Μυτιληνάκι σε καλύτερες μέρες.
Τώρα καρτερικά περιμένει το τέλος του στη ντάνα.

----------


## tolaras

Ας ελπίσουμε να γίνει κάτι και να μην καταλήξει στην Αλιάγα :Distress: ... Ακόμα τουλάχιστον...
Ας ελπίσουμε πως κάτι θα γίνει και θα σωθεί :Encouragement:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όπως έχουν τα πράγματα σήμερα δεν υπάρχει χώρος γιά βαπόρια σαν αυτό.
Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πικρή αλήθεια.

----------


## rafina-lines

> Όπως έχουν τα πράγματα σήμερα δεν υπάρχει χώρος γιά βαπόρια σαν αυτό.
> Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πικρή αλήθεια.


Καλά, όλο έτσι λέμε και μετά ανασταίνονται... Βλ. ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ.... Δε θα εκπλαγώ καθόλου αν αναστηθεί και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ. Όπως και το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ που είναι δίπλα του...  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλά, όλο έτσι λέμε και μετά ανασταίνονται... Βλ. ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ.... Δε θα εκπλαγώ καθόλου αν αναστηθεί και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ. Όπως και το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ που είναι δίπλα του...


Αν κ έχω δει πράματα κ θάματα 50 χρόνια στο...κουρμπέτι,το βλέπω χλωμό γιά το άλλοτε βασιλοβάπορο με καμένη ηλεκτρομηχανή κ με το μπλέξιμο της ΝΕΛ.
Από τα βαπόρια της αν υπάρχουν ελπίδες να ξαναταξιδέψει αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ.
Το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ μην το συγκρίνεις καθόλου.Αγοράστηκε ενεργό,είναι ρο-ρό,φαίνεται σε καλή κατάσταση κ το ταξιδεύει ένας άνθρωπος νοικοκύρης.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πριν μερικά χρόνια σε μία αναχώρησή του από Θεσσαλονίκη...
278635_191854227540964_4034953_oΦΤ - ανέβασα Shiptr.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα όλα βγήκαν για να ξεμουδιάσουν, Βόλτες έκανε το Μυτιλήνη και το Πηνελόπη λόγω τον ανέμων.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Μυτιληνη  εν πλω στα νερα του Σαρωνικου   τον Φεβρουαριο του 2011 

_DSCF0163 2-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Παροπλισμένα κι ανεξέλεγκτα*

Η παράσυρση παροπλισμένων πλοίων εξαιτίας ισχυρών ανέμων και η ανεξέλεγκτη στη συνέχεια πλεύση τους όπου τα παρασύρει ο άνεμος στην κυριολεξία ως καρυδότσουφλα, αν μη τι άλλο, ενέχουν τον κίνδυνο πρόκλησης επικίνδυνου ατυχήματος μεγάλης έκτασης.
Κι όμως αυτό το σκηνικό το είδαμε να επαναλαμβάνεται εις διπλούν τον προηγούμενο μήνα μέσα στην ίδια ημέρα (18/1), στη μία περίπτωση όταν τα επικίνδυνα κι επιβλαβή σαπιοκάραβα «Πηνελόπη Α» και «Μυτιλήνη» έπλεαν για ώρα στον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας στην κατεύθυνση του ανέμου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η… περισυλλογή των δύο πλοίων με τη συνδρομή ρυμουλκών απέτρεψε τα χειρότερα.
Ωστόσο, στη συνέχεια τα δύο πλοία επέστρεψαν εκεί όπου βρίσκονταν και προσδέθηκαν ξανά στη βυθισμένη δεξαμενή «Κρήτη», πλησίον της οποίας παραμένει ημιβυθισμένο το επικίνδυνο και επιβλαβές πλοίο «Αρσινόη», στη Βλύχα της Ελευσίνας. Με κίνδυνο, καιρού θέλοντος, να επαναληφθεί ακριβώς το ίδιο ακριβώς επεισόδιο.
«Ο κίνδυνος να προκληθεί νέο ναυάγιο και ρύπανση είναι άμεσος, ενώ θα ήταν εφιαλτικό το σενάριο πρόσκρουσης των δύο παρασυρμένων πλοίων με την προβλήτα του διυλιστηρίου των ΕΛ.ΠΕ. στην Ελευσίνα η οποία βρίσκεται σε απόσταση μόλις 0,7 ναυτικών μιλίων από το σημείο πρόσδεσής τους», επισημαίνει σε επιστολή της προς τη Δημόσια Αρχή Λιμένων του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας η Κίνηση Πολιτών Ecoeleusis.
*Τι ζητούν*«Επειδή έως σήμερα για τα εν λόγω πλοία δεν έχετε κινήσει καμία διαδικασία απομάκρυνσης και καταστροφής τους αζημίως και αδαπάνως (κατΆ εφαρμογή των άρθρων 2 και 3 του νόμου 2881/2001) -όπως πραγματοποιήσατε σε ανάλογο συμβάν στον Πειραιά, την ίδια ημέρα, με το πλοίο “Παναγία Αγιάσου”- ζητάμε από την υπηρεσία σας, λόγω αρμοδιότητας, την άμεση απομάκρυνση και καταστροφή τουλάχιστον των δύο επικίνδυνων και επιβλαβών πλοίων “Πηνελόπη” και “Μυτιλήνη” τα οποία, λόγω και της γειτνίασής τους με το διυλιστήριο των ΕΛ.ΠΕ., αποτελούν εν δυνάμει απειλή για την πρόκληση επικίνδυνου ατυχήματος μεγάλης έκτασης», αναφέρει η Ecoeleusis.
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι το «Παναγία Αγιάσου», που βρισκόταν στη ράδα του λιμανιού του Πειραιά, παρασύρθηκε την ίδια μέρα με τα προαναφερόμενα πλοία από τους θυελλώδεις ανέμους που έπνεαν και έπλεε ανεξέλεγκτο ανοιχτά του Πειραιά. Στη συνέχεια, ρυμουλκήθηκε και οδηγήθηκε σε ναυπηγείο της Σαλαμίνας.
Ακόμη ένα ανάλογο περιστατικό είχε σημειωθεί στις 15/10/2015, στον όρμο της Βλύχας, όταν έσπασαν οι κάβοι του επονομαζόμενου ναρκοπλοίου «Noor One» και για ώρα έπλεε ανεξέλεγκτο.
Μετά το ναυάγιο του «Αγία Ζώνη II», τόσο ο πρωθυπουργός όσο και ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας ανακοίνωσαν την πρόθεσή τους για την απομάκρυνση των παροπλισμένων πλοίων από την περιοχή.
πηγή:efsyn.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό βατσιμάνη έμαθα ότι το βαπόρι έβαλε σημαία Τόγκο.Οπότε πλησιάζει το "δεύτε τελευταίον ασπαασμόν"....
Άδοξο τέλος.Κρίμα!

----------


## tolaras

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις περί την κατάσταση ιδιοκτησίας του πλοίου...
Εφόσον το πλοίο βαραίνεται από χρέη απέναντι σε διάφορους φορείς και έχουν κινηθεί νομικές διαδικασίες για τη δέσμευση του πλοίου, επομένως η ΝΕΛ δεν έχει πλέον τον έλεγχο του πλοίου, ποιός ακριβώς έδωσε την εντολή να υψώσει σημαία Τόγκο??? Από ποιόν έγιναν οι ενέργειες να απομακρυνθεί το πλοίο αν έγιναν??? Μήπως το κράτος (η κυβέρνηση είχε πει πως θα απομακρύνει τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία)??? Τα λέω γιατί δεν γνωρίζω το καθεστώς ιδιοκτησίας του πλοίου αυτή τη στιγμή...

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!
Και ας ελπίσουμε αυτό το τέλος να μην είναι τελικά και τόσο "άδοξο"...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Και ας ελπίσουμε αυτό το τέλος να μην είναι τελικά και τόσο "άδοξο"...


Τι αλλο δηλαδη θα μπορουσε να γινει εκτος απο ενα "αδοξο" τελος...

----------


## Ellinis

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
> 
> Θα ήθελα να κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις περί την κατάσταση ιδιοκτησίας του πλοίου...
> Εφόσον το πλοίο βαραίνεται από χρέη απέναντι σε διάφορους φορείς και έχουν κινηθεί νομικές διαδικασίες για τη δέσμευση του πλοίου, επομένως η ΝΕΛ δεν έχει πλέον τον έλεγχο του πλοίου, ποιός ακριβώς έδωσε την εντολή να υψώσει σημαία Τόγκο??? Από ποιόν έγιναν οι ενέργειες να απομακρυνθεί το πλοίο αν έγιναν??? Μήπως το κράτος (η κυβέρνηση είχε πει πως θα απομακρύνει τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία)??? Τα λέω γιατί δεν γνωρίζω το καθεστώς ιδιοκτησίας του πλοίου αυτή τη στιγμή...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!
> Και ας ελπίσουμε αυτό το τέλος να μην είναι τελικά και τόσο "άδοξο"...


To πλοίο έχει περάσει στην ιδιοκτησία της ΑΝΕ Νότου από τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο, όπως και τα ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι. Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να ταξιδέψει ποτέ για την ΑΝΕΝ και προφανώς για καμία άλλη εταιρία. Οι λόγοι που έγινε η αγορά μάλλον θα πρέπει να αναζητηθούν στα "κόκκινα" τραπεζικά δάνεια της ΝΕΛ. 
Το διαλυτήριο είναι η φυσιολογική κατάληξη για ένα πλοίο 47 ετών και παροπλισμένο για χρόνια.

----------


## lissos

> Τι αλλο δηλαδη θα μπορουσε να γινει εκτος απο ενα "αδοξο" τελος...


Θα μπορούσε μέχρι τέλους να ήταν λειτουργικό (βλέπε L15505).

Τώρα με τον COVID-19 θα μπορούσε πχ, αν ήταν σε -πολύ- καλύτερη κατάσταση να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν πλωτό νοσοκομείο κτλ και μετά ας πήγαινε στην ευχή του θεού.

----------


## tolaras

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες φίλε μου!
Όσον αφορά τώρα το θέμα αν θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν ήταν λειτουργικό, συμφωνώ ότι θα μπορούσε να χρησιμεύσει ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο, αν και δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί εδώ ακόμα πλοία γι αυτό το σκοπό και ελπίζω να μην φτάσουμε σε αυτό το σημείο. Επίσης θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για άλλα φλέγοντα ζητήματα. Μία τέτοια λύση, θα ήταν και η μεταφορά λαθρομεταναστών, όπως το Aqua Blue, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης αυτήν την ώρα για αυτό το λόγο. Το ίδιο και το Ταξιάρχης το οποίο, θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει πως ακόμα έχει ελπίδες. Όσο για τον Θεόφιλο, δεν θα έλεγα πως έχει πολλές ελπίδες πλέον, αν και όπως έχει ειπωθεί παλαιότερα στο forum "στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας δεν μπορούμε να πούμε πως ένα πλοίο είναι ξεγραμμένο, παρά μόνο όταν φτάσει στην παραλία του διαλυτηρίου", αλλά δεν βλέπω το λόγο να πληρώσει κάποιος τόσα λεφτά για να επισκευάσει το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο... Ήδη πιστεύω το κόστος για να ξελασπώσει το πλοίο ήταν μεγάλο, τα χρέη που βάραιναν τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία ήταν αρκετά...

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Ellinis

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες φίλε μου!
> Όσον αφορά τώρα το θέμα αν θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν ήταν λειτουργικό, συμφωνώ ότι θα μπορούσε να χρησιμεύσει ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο, αν και δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί εδώ ακόμα πλοία γι αυτό το σκοπό και ελπίζω να μην φτάσουμε σε αυτό το σημείο. Επίσης θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για άλλα φλέγοντα ζητήματα. Μία τέτοια λύση, θα ήταν και η μεταφορά λαθρομεταναστών, όπως το Aqua Blue,


Δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να ναυλωθεί ένα πλοίο για την στέγαση μεταναστών όταν έχουμε εκατοντάδες ξενοδοχείο κλειστά; Πιθανώς το κράτος θα τα αποζημιώσει οπότε θα μπορούσε σε αυτό το πλαίσιο να τα χρησιμοποιήσει για αυτό το σκοπό. 
Επίσης γιατί να επισκευαστεί με μεγάλο κόστος το ταλαίπωρο πλοίο όταν υπάρχουν άλλα που μπορούν να κάνουν όποτε χρειαστεί τη μεταφορά μεταναστών;
Μπορεί οι ρομαντικοί φίλοι του πλοιου να σκέφτονται τρόπους για να μην καταλήξει στην αντικρινή παραλία αλλά ας είμαστε και λίγο πραγματιστές. Στα 46 του χρόνια και μετά από έτη παροπλισμού δεν έχει μέλλον. Ειδικά τώρα που πολλά επιβατηγά πλοία πανευρωπαϊκά θα μείνουν με μειωμένο μεταφορικό έργο, θα υπάρξει υπερπροσφορά από τις εταιρίες που θα κοιτάξουν να πουλήσουν για να καλύψουν τις ζημιές τους.

----------


## sw8mfz

Το συγκεκριμένο έχει σοβαρή βλάβη σε κύρια μηχανή και σε ηλεκτρομηχανή. Κατά την διάρκεια δρομολογίου για Σάμο έμεινε έξω από το Καρλόβασι και έδεσε όπως-όπως. Η βλάβη δεν επισκευάστηκε ποτέ, και μετά από 1 χρόνο που έμεινε στο Καρλόβασι, έφυγε ρυμουλκούμενο για το αγκυροβόλιο Ελευσίνας όπου βρίσκεται μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## gioros

Τελικά πόσα ακόμα θα ζητάμε απο ενα αγαπημένο πλοίο 48 ετών? Ας ξεκουραστεί επιτέλους όσο άσκημα και να ακούγεται αυτό

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τελικά πόσα ακόμα θα ζητάμε απο ενα αγαπημένο πλοίο 48 ετών? Ας ξεκουραστεί επιτέλους όσο άσκημα και να ακούγεται αυτό


Πραγματικό βασιλοβάπορο στον καιρό του,εγώ το προτιμούσα προς/από Χίο ακόμα κ με την εμφάνιση του Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στη γραμμή.
Με μηδενικά προβλήματα στα καλά της ΝΕΛ.
Συμπτωματικά σήμερα το κοιτούσα στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας να περιμένει καρτερικά το τέλος του... :Dispirited:

----------


## gioros

> Πραγματικό βασιλοβάπορο στον καιρό του,εγώ το προτιμούσα προς/από Χίο ακόμα κ με την εμφάνιση του Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στη γραμμή.
> Με μηδενικά προβλήματα στα καλά της ΝΕΛ.
> Συμπτωματικά σήμερα το κοιτούσα στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας να περιμένει καρτερικά το τέλος του...


Σε καταλαβαίνω αγαπητέ μου έτσι νιώθω και εγώ οταν βλέπω φώτο απο παλιά αγαπημένα πλοία .Και αν μιλάμε για το συγκεκομμένο ηταν πραγματικός ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ

----------


## tolaras

> Δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να ναυλωθεί ένα πλοίο για την στέγαση μεταναστών όταν έχουμε εκατοντάδες ξενοδοχείο κλειστά; Πιθανώς το κράτος θα τα αποζημιώσει οπότε θα μπορούσε σε αυτό το πλαίσιο να τα χρησιμοποιήσει για αυτό το σκοπό. 
> Επίσης γιατί να επισκευαστεί με μεγάλο κόστος το ταλαίπωρο πλοίο όταν υπάρχουν άλλα που μπορούν να κάνουν όποτε χρειαστεί τη μεταφορά μεταναστών;
> Μπορεί οι ρομαντικοί φίλοι του πλοιου να σκέφτονται τρόπους για να μην καταλήξει στην αντικρινή παραλία αλλά ας είμαστε και λίγο πραγματιστές. Στα 46 του χρόνια και μετά από έτη παροπλισμού δεν έχει μέλλον. Ειδικά τώρα που πολλά επιβατηγά πλοία πανευρωπαϊκά θα μείνουν με μειωμένο μεταφορικό έργο, θα υπάρξει υπερπροσφορά από τις εταιρίες που θα κοιτάξουν να πουλήσουν για να καλύψουν τις ζημιές τους.


Δεν αναφέρομαι σε στέγαση μεταναστών, αλλά σε μεταφορά όπως το Aqua Blue... Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να ναυλωθεί πλοίο για τη στέγασή τους.
Πιστεύω πως αν δεν είχαν προκύψει οι βλάβες στο πλοίο και είχε παραμείνει λειτουργικό, θα ήταν καλύτερο απότι το Aqua Blue (προσωπική μου άποψη). Εννοείται ότι αν ήμουν υπεύθυνος σε τέτοιο θέμα, δεν θα ναύλωνα πλοίο, αλλά θα νοίκιαζα ξενοδοχεία (αν και έτσι δεν θα γινόταν αποτροπή). Η στέγαση σε πλοίο είναι προβληματική σε σημαντικά θέματα, όπως ο υγειονομικός τομέας. Με τόσους ανθρώπους εκεί μέσα, δε θα πάρει και πολύ να γεμίσουν οι βόθροι του πλοίου. Μετά δεν ξέρω τι θα πρέπει να κάνει το πλήρωμα για να τους αδειάσει... Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό που άκουσα από κάπου, να βγαίνει δηλαδή παρα έξω από το λιμάνι, να απομακρύνεται και να τους αδειάζει, είναι μεγάλη απερισκεψία... ¶σε που αν δουν ότι ανοίγεται προς Τουρκία το πλοίο, θα νομίσουν ότι πάνε για απέλαση και θα σπάσουν το πλοίο...

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## ancd

> ....Συμπτωματικά σήμερα το κοιτούσα στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας να περιμένει καρτερικά το τέλος του...


Ας γίνω τα μάτια του Β.Χ και να δούμε το Μυτιλήνη στο κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, κοιτάζοντας την Δύση του ήλιου και τη δικιά του!
20200321_183528.jpg
*Παραλία Ελευσίνας 23/02/2020*
Λίγο μακρινή αλλά δεν μπορούσα κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας γίνω τα μάτια του Β.Χ και να δούμε το Μυτιλήνη στο κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, κοιτάζοντας την Δύση του ήλιου και τη δικιά του!
> 20200321_183528.jpg
> *Παραλία Ελευσίνας 23/02/2020*
> Λίγο μακρινή αλλά δεν μπορούσα κάτι καλύτερο.


Πολύ ποιητικά τα λες!
Το μόνο που ξέχασα να δω γιατί είχα  κυάλια,αν είχε σημαία Τόγκο που λένε ότι έβαλε

----------


## Giovanaut

To ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ μαζί με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIJeWB43Kgo

----------


## tolaras

Λυπάμε που ανοίγω ξανά το thread για μια τόσο άσχημη είδηση... :Distress:  Το Μυτιλήνη της ΝΕΛ πλέον LENE ετοιμάζεται να πάει να βρει τον Θεόφιλο απέναντι στην Αλιάγα... :Sorrow: 

Παραθέτω λινκ από ειδησεογραφικό δίκτυο με την είδηση...

https://www.lesvosnews.net/articles/...aio-toy-taxidi

----------


## sparti

Μια φωτογραφια απο τη γνωστη του θεση στη ντανα το περασμενο δεκεμβριο

----------


## tolaras

> Μια φωτογραφια απο τη γνωστη του θεση στη ντανα το περασμενο δεκεμβριο


Κοίτα να δεις ακόμα και στα τελευταία της η κούκλα μας αρχόντισσα είναι... Παρόλα τα βάσανα και τις κακουχίες που πέρασε το σκαρί της, παραμένη η "κούκλα" μας... Κι έτσι θα παραμείνει στις καρδιές όλων των Λέσβιων :Star:

----------


## hayabusa

σήμερα γράφτηκε η τελευταία σελίδα στη μακρά ιστορία του πλοίου

Η τελευταία του αναχώρηση από ψηλά :

----------


## lissos

Και σαν VEGA ήταν υπέροχο, αλλά και η μετασκευή του ήταν υποδειγματική. 
Θα μπορούσε ακόμα να ταξιδεύει! 
Θα το θυμόμαστε με νοσταλγία!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αμέτρητα ταξίδια μαζί της....Αντίο αγαπημένη μου γιαπωνέζα!

----------


## tolaras

> Ένα από τα νύχια στην μπουκαπόρτα/καταπέλτη του πλοίου, έχει πέσει και μου δίνει την εντύπωση, ότι το πλοίο μας κάνει την χειρονομία με το μεσαίο δάχτυλο...
> 
> Είναι σαν να μας λέει: <<Τι κοιτάτε ρε; Δεν τελειώσαμε ακόμα!>>...
> 
> Συγχωρέστε με αν είναι άσχετο με το θέμα, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να μην το γράψω...
> 
> Έτσι για να χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι...


Τελικά δεν κατάφερες να βγεις στη θάλασσα για να μας υπηρετήσεις μικρή μου Γιαπωνέζα... Δεν πειράζει, κουράστηκες πολύ τόσα χρόνια να υπηρετείς τα νησιά μας... Κούκλα μέχρι το τέλος...

----------


## despo

Αλλο ένα πολύ αγαπημένο πλοίο που πρόσφερε άνεση και πολυτέλεια στον επιβάτη. Απροβλημάτιστο με ελάχιστα μηχανικά προβλήματα, πήρε και αυτό την κατιούσα μαζι με την εταιρεία του οταν δρομολογήθηκε
λίγο πριν το τέλος του στη γραμμή ΙΚαρίας - Σάμου.

----------


## stathe174

Νομίζω ένα του Αγούδημου ήταν "αδελφό" της; ή με γελά η μνήμη μου;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω ένα του Αγούδημου ήταν "αδελφό" της; ή με γελά η μνήμη μου;


POΔΑΝΘΗ, άλλη μετασκευή.

----------


## tolaras

> POΔΑΝΘΗ, άλλη μετασκευή.


 Διέφεραν λίγο και στα φουγάρα εκτός των άλλων που προστέθηκαν στη μετασκευή... Γενικά ο Αγούδημος είχε άλλη νοοτροπία πάνω στο θέμα των πλοίων. Έψαχνε απλά πλοία που να ταιριάζουν με τις προδιαγραφές που ήθελε και τα αγόραζε και τα έφερνε Ελλάδα. Μετά τα επέβαλε σε μια καλή επισκευή και έβαζε τα σινιάλα του και κατόπιν τα δρομολογούσε... Από την άλλη η ΝΕΛ (και άλλες εταιρίες) όταν τα έφερναν εδώ ξόδευαν επιπλέον χρήμα για την εμφάνιση και την αναβάθμιση των πλοίων μέσα - έξω... Ένα καλό παράδειγμα είναι το Μυτιλήνη που αλλιώς έφτασε στην Ελλάδα και σχεδόν αγνώριστο βγήκε από το ναυπηγείο... Τα χρόνια τότε η ΝΕΛ μεσουρανούσε σε όλο το Αιγαίο και είχε την οικονομική δυνατότητα για τέτοια έξοδα...

ΥΓ Η διαφορά στα φουγάρα δεν υπήρχε στο deckplan του Μυτιλήνη... Τα φουγάρα έμοιαζαν ίδια με αυτά του Ροδάνθη... Αν κάποιος έχει τα deckplan του Μυτιλήνη και του Ροδάνθη θα είχε εδνιαφέρον μια σύγκριση...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Διέφεραν λίγο και στα φουγάρα εκτός των άλλων που προστέθηκαν στη μετασκευή... Γενικά ο Αγούδημος είχε άλλη νοοτροπία πάνω στο θέμα των πλοίων. Έψαχνε απλά πλοία ευήασκπου να ταιριάζουν με τις προδιαγραφές που ήθελε και τα αγόραζε και τα έφερνε Ελλάδα. Μετά τα επέβαλε σε μια καλή επισκευή και έβαζε τα σινιάλα του και κατόπιν τα δρομολογούσε... Από την άλλη η ΝΕΛ (και άλλες εταιρίες) όταν τα έφερναν εδώ ξόδευαν επιπλέον χρήμα για την εμφάνιση και την αναβάθμιση των πλοίων μέσα - έξω... Ένα καλό παράδειγμα είναι το Μυτιλήνη που αλλιώς έφτασε στην Ελλάδα και σχεδόν αγνώριστο βγήκε από το ναυπηγείο... Τα χρόνια τότε η ΝΕΛ μεσουρανούσε σε όλο το Αιγαίο και είχε την οικονομική δυνατότητα για τέτοια έξοδα...
> 
> ΥΓ Η διαφορά στα φουγάρα δεν υπήρχε στο deckplan του Μυτιλήνη... Τα φουγάρα έμοιαζαν ίδια με αυτά του Ροδάνθη... Αν κάποιος έχει τα deckplan του Μυτιλήνη και του Ροδάνθη θα είχε εδνιαφέρον μια σύγκριση...


Μιλάμε γιά εντελώς γιά διαφορετικές μετασκευές.Όλοι αγοράζουν πλοία σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις τους.Ο Αγούδημος έκανε καλή μετασκευή στο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ αλλά του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ήταν ανώτερη.Όλα τα πλοία από Ιαπωνία βγαίνουν αγνώριστα μετά την μετασκευή στην Ελλάδα.
Τa GA-plans μπορεί να μην είναι ακριβή  στο σχήμα των φουγάρων κ εδώ να φαινόντουσαν όπως ήταν σαν γιαπωνέζικα.

----------


## tolaras

Καλησπέρα!
Δυο φωτο του πλοίου από το διαλυτήριο του Αλιάγα όπως δημοσιεύθηκαν στο λογαριασμό του Selim sun...
Στην πρώτη φαίνεται το πλοίο να έχει βγει στην παραλία αλλά να είναι ολόκληρο ακόμα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει αρχίσει ακόμα η διαδικασία διάλυσης και στη δεύτερη φαίνεται το πλοίο και δίπλα του η πλώρη του Θεόφιλος...
https://www.instagram.com/p/CenIQUYo9F3/?hl=el

Και μια ερώτηση προς όποιον γνωρίζει από αυτά: Τα έπιπλα, τα κρεβάτια, τα χαλιά και γενικά ο εξοπλισμός του ξενοδοχειακού τμήματος του κάθε επιβατηγού πλοίου συνήθως πού καταλήγουν??? Στην Ινδία για παράδειγμα γύρω από το Αλάνγκ έχει δημιουργηθεί μια αγορά όπου πουλάνε κάθε τι που υπάρχει σε ένα πλοίο που διαλύεται σε χονδρική και λιανική... Στην Τουρκία συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με το Αλιάγα??? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## tolaras

> Μιλάμε γιά εντελώς γιά διαφορετικές μετασκευές.Όλοι αγοράζουν πλοία σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις τους.Ο Αγούδημος έκανε καλή μετασκευή στο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ αλλά του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ήταν ανώτερη.Όλα τα πλοία από Ιαπωνία βγαίνουν αγνώριστα μετά την μετασκευή στην Ελλάδα.
> Τa GA-plans μπορεί να μην είναι ακριβή  στο σχήμα των φουγάρων κ εδώ να φαινόντουσαν όπως ήταν σαν γιαπωνέζικα.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες! Μήπως γνωρίζεις γιατί έκαναν αλλαγές στις τσιμινιέρες? Για να ταιριάζουν ίσως με την αισθητική της εποχής στην Ελληνική ναυτιλία? Δεν γνωρίζω περαιτέρω πράγματα δυστυχώς...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες! Μήπως γνωρίζεις γιατί έκαναν αλλαγές στις τσιμινιέρες? Για να ταιριάζουν ίσως με την αισθητική της εποχής στην Ελληνική ναυτιλία? Δεν γνωρίζω περαιτέρω πράγματα δυστυχώς...


Πρώτα πρώτα έπρεπε να σηκωθούν αφού τα βαπόρια χτίστηκαν.Σχεδιαστικά ακολούθησαν την ελληνική αισθητική της εποχής που ας μην ξεχνάμε ήταν κάπου 20 χρόνια μετά που χτίστηκαν στην Ιαπωνία.

----------


## stathe174

> Καλησπέρα!
> Δυο φωτο του πλοίου από το διαλυτήριο του Αλιάγα όπως δημοσιεύθηκαν στο λογαριασμό του Selim sun...
> Στην πρώτη φαίνεται το πλοίο να έχει βγει στην παραλία αλλά να είναι ολόκληρο ακόμα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει αρχίσει ακόμα η διαδικασία διάλυσης και στη δεύτερη φαίνεται το πλοίο και δίπλα του η πλώρη του Θεόφιλος...
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CenIQUYo9F3/?hl=el
> 
> Και μια ερώτηση προς όποιον γνωρίζει από αυτά: Τα έπιπλα, τα κρεβάτια, τα χαλιά και γενικά ο εξοπλισμός του ξενοδοχειακού τμήματος του κάθε επιβατηγού πλοίου συνήθως πού καταλήγουν??? Στην Ινδία για παράδειγμα γύρω από το Αλάνγκ έχει δημιουργηθεί μια αγορά όπου πουλάνε κάθε τι που υπάρχει σε ένα πλοίο που διαλύεται σε χονδρική και λιανική... Στην Τουρκία συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με το Αλιάγα??? Ευχαριστώ!


Καλησπέρα, μόνο μια φώτο έχεις...

----------


## tolaras

Ναι, όντως μία είναι μπερδεύτηκα... Ζητώ συγνώμη...

----------

